#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-05
<PriceChild> LjL, I give him 5 minutes... 8-)
<LjL> PriceChild: if only it were as easy as that... i somehow doubt it ;)
<PriceChild> hehe... yet another reason why I'm not an op :)
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm just saying i don't think it'll be 5 minutes :P that's for the very obvious trolls
<PriceChild> yeah suppose
<PriceChild> slight exageration...
<LjL> apokryphos: is that drugs or what they're talking about?
<apokryphos> only one I've heard of is tylenol
<apokryphos> and I think that's like paracetamol
<PriceChild> pain killer
<PriceChild> asthma sufferers I think...
<LjL> alright, i mean as long as they're talking "drugs" as in "medicine"
<LjL> [00:50:52]  <rainwalker> apaulm: you sound like an advertisemment <- or like a boring troll
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> Unfortunately we don't kick for boring
<LjL> no, but we kick for troll when it's obvious enough
<tonyyarusso> yes
<LjL> hope it doesn't take too long for it to be
<tonyyarusso> waiting
<LjL> who's josys36 now... sigh. he found out nobody was listening to him and needed a clone? :\
<tonyyarusso> LjL: huh?
<LjL> nevermind, just weird-looking randomish nickname, and he immediately asked about his beer... made me think of a clone or friend
<LjL> but he's been in #ubuntu for a while i see
<tonyyarusso> grabbing food.  bb to watch the idiot in a moment
<tonyyarusso> He found a button.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i figured it would have been more painful
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I only did a 10-minuter this time, but consider that plenty warning for anything.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: queried you or shut up?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: nothing yet
<LjL> ah wait
<LjL> i think there's still +z set?
<tonyyarusso> although, I totally thought I had prefixed that one to __mikm with /msg
<tonyyarusso> whoop
<tonyyarusso> yes, still +z
<elkbuntu> josys was in ubuntu-women yesterday and said: <josys36> So where do you find these Ubuntu women?
<LjL> so he won't notice he's muted ;)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ahahaa
<elkbuntu> so, consider as a potential troll
<tonyyarusso> even better
<LjL> elkbuntu: hm. then my feeling about him when he joined couldn't be *so* wrong... =)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: why didn't we try that on you know who ages ago?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: you know who would realize, and you know who is here for the record :P
<tonyyarusso> I know :)
<LjL> you know who else has quit
<elkbuntu> oh man... he's here?
<LjL> let's see josys now
<LjL> elkbuntu: no not that one...
<PriceChild> lol
<tonyyarusso> LjL: And, as expected, after less than 10 minutes they get bored and quit :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: im betting his issue is config somewhere but since he decided to do what he did ill pass him off
* SportChick blames gnomefreak 
<gnomefreak> :)
<SportChick> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> *!*@88.232.* still on the loose.
<tonyyarusso> SportChick, Giuly2 [n=Giuly2@88.232.73.189 if you haven't already K-lined.
<LjL> in our channels?
<LjL> i think i'll ban the "-" realname... is there any clients that defaults to that?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: No.
<tonyyarusso> #wordpress.
<LjL> but wait, 88.232 itself is banned i guess
<tonyyarusso> yep
<LjL> there's a codestr0m online with 88.232, and that one has gaim as realname...
<tonyyarusso> LjL: The gaim user is okay.
<tonyyarusso> There are one or two legit.
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: he was already klined
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: 'k
* SportChick hides in here
<effie_jayx> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> does anyone know of the 88.232 ip range is banned from #ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: yes.
<tonyyarusso> 21:39 -!- 384 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@88.232.* [by tonyyarusso, 71170 secs ago] 
<mneptok> 20:05 DCC received CTCP SEND with invalid parameters from FartingLady
<mneptok> pity i missed that
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Everywhere Hobbsee or I have access, actually.
<mneptok> i would have accepted anything FartingLady was sending
<Minataku> rofl
<Minataku> Even if it was a malformed DCC?
<mneptok> dammit! i said *anything*!
<mneptok> :)
<Minataku> XD
<tonyyarusso> Curiosity: How many channels are there larger than #ubuntu on Freenode?
* elkbuntu checks channel list
<elkbuntu> gentoo
<elkbuntu> as in, #gentoo
<elkbuntu> and that's by 9
<elkbuntu> #gentoo 926, #ubuntu 917
<tonyyarusso> heh, ok
<tonyyarusso> fewer than I thought
<elkbuntu> wtf... i just got: -Ubugtu- Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu: unbound prefix: line 28, column 8
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i think however that you'll find ubuntu has the overwhelmingly larger namespace ;)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yeah
<elkbuntu> then again, they seem to be working on that gap too :-/
* tonyyarusso wonders how to check such things in irssi
<elkbuntu> lawl
<elkbuntu> well.. they have more channels, but less in those channels
<elkbuntu> i could have sworn ubuntu was ahead of gentoo on both of those fronts.. but oh well
<cables> Hi, can someone test me for the exploit? I updated my router's firmware.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* Mez casts his vote for the council
<tonyyarusso> I should do that
* Hobbsee should too...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, beat me to it in #ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I've been watching that one since before you joined.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Did something exciting just happen?
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe: Nah.  Regular old !language
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah well
<mneptok> ididots.
<mneptok> you're ALL ididots.
* tonyyarusso kicks mneptok 
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: you never went to sleep?
<mneptok> the "oomph" of calling someone an idiot is greatly tempered by an inability to type the word correctly.
<Madpilot> not sure about idiots, but we all volunteered as ops, so that brings our sanity into question, at least ;)
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: Umm...
<tonyyarusso> crud
<SportChick> hehe
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: It's not bad yet.  Only 00:30.
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: must have been an hour or two ago when you said nn
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Tell SportChick how often I actually go to bed for real.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<tonyyarusso> I was so considering it
<SportChick> hehe tonyyarusso
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, you have an allergy to sleep, don't you? ;)
<tonyyarusso> But, I'm paying attention to a Digg thing for a moment
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: yeah
<tonyyarusso> Gives me hives like none other
<mneptok> SportChick: no offense, not knowing you and all, but an IRC nick with "Chick" it it seems at least masochistic, if not downright self abusive.
* SportChick make a note to ping tonyyarusso for at least 2-4 hours after he says nn
<tonyyarusso> :)
* Hobbsee stomps on mneptok's toes and fingers
<mneptok> SportChick: your /msg logs must be a thing of horrific beauty.
<tonyyarusso> /nick toniyarusso
* SportChick looks at mneptok suspiciously
<tonyyarusso> don't we all...
* mneptok infiltrates Hobbsee ear
<Hobbsee> SportChick: mneptok's a bastard, you'll have to get used to him.
<mneptok> arr.
<tonyyarusso> ouch
* Hobbsee agrees with mneptok, though.
* Hobbsee doesnt think he'll ever change
<mneptok> too old.
<tonyyarusso> What was the ice age like mneptok ?
<mneptok> cold, mostly.
<tonyyarusso> Any cute squirrels get hit by lightening?
* SportChick hides behind tonyyarusso & pulls Hobbsee with her
<tonyyarusso> HA!
<Hobbsee> heh
* tonyyarusso is very very amused that anyone thinks not one but TWO people can hide behind him
<tonyyarusso> SportChick: You don't know my measurements, do you?
<SportChick> tonyyarusso: it's your PRESENCE that matters :)
<tonyyarusso> aaaahh
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: 34C?
* tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: my LEG isn't even 34.
<Madpilot> mneptok, I was waiting for something along those "lines" ;)
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, if your legs were 34" around, I'd be... wondering what species you were, actually...
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I meant long.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: ummm ... i should hope a single leg has a smaller circomference than does your torso ...
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ^^
<mneptok> circumference, too
<tonyyarusso> argh
<mneptok> omg i said cum
<tonyyarusso> Fine, I'll check for you what my torso is :P
<mneptok> in front of a *GIRL*!
<Madpilot> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu drops a truckload of VAXen on mneptok
<mneptok> mmm .... dusty.
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 mneptok
* Ubugtu thwacks mneptok with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
* SportChick appreciates those in here who display manners
<SportChick> @tonyyarusso++
<mneptok> SportChick: short list.
<tonyyarusso> eh, not as bad as I thought.  Guess the torso is like 32/33.
<SportChick> longer than the *other* list
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: and cup size?
<tonyyarusso> It's waist that's the laugher.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: non-existent.
* mneptok will make due with Seveas' manboobs
<SportChick> @madpilot++
<SportChick> @hobsee++
<SportChick> @mneptok--
<mneptok> yay! i'm unique!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> SportChick, does actioning violence on people who do not display manners count for displaying manners?
<SportChick> elkbuntu: ?
<mneptok> hehehehe
<mneptok> type it slower.
<Madpilot> sometimes a clout on the back of the head can be a learning tool
<elkbuntu> SportChick, if, for instance, i now do: '/me thwumps mneptok', would that be bad manners?
<mneptok> Madpilot: running for US president?
<SportChick> elkbuntu: given the recipient, of course not :)
<elkbuntu> ooh goodie
* elkbuntu thwumps mneptok
<Madpilot> mneptok, the current occupant of that office might be in need of some education, yes ;)
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, educating someone usually implies their ability to comprehend and the brainspace the absorb information ;)
* mneptok drools quietly
<nalioth> and the ability to act upon the new information
<elkbuntu> nalioth, indeed
* SportChick regrets having inadvertently started this conversation
<Madpilot> SportChick, strange, surreal & regrettable conversations are inevitable around mneptok - it seems to be a field he generates
<elkbuntu> SportChick, are you completely sure you're suited to this IRC environment?
* elkbuntu huggles Mez
<elkbuntu> yay, someone voted for me!
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I haven't voted yet either - thinkin' about it
<nalioth> Please vote for ME!
<tonyyarusso> ......
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: hush up - you can't have TWO seats
<SportChick> elkbuntu: I have my own little corner of irc carved out - I retreat there when necessary :)
<SportChick> vote for me!
<mneptok> i'll vote for whoever will appoint me Treasurer. or Magical Fairy Princess With A Winged Talking Unicorn And Flowers All Over Her.
* SportChick isn't even running :)
<elkbuntu> lol
* elkbuntu hands SportChick some anti-mneptok spray
<elkbuntu> use it in your corner
<mneptok> (i.e. deodorant)
<elkbuntu> basically
<SportChick> elkbuntu: hehe
<elkbuntu> mneptok, that is one thing i found strange at UDS... people were suprisingly hygenic
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, by the end of LCA week... the theatres smelled like trash cans from the cumulative odor of certain people wearing the conf shirts for 5 days straight
<mneptok> elkbuntu: nation of convicts etc etc yadda yadda ad infinitum et astra
<Madpilot> ah, convention people who don't bother bathing - glad to see that's a near-universal phenom...
<mneptok> when one of the compositing managers allows people to set the flying toasters as their desktop, Linux will have officially jumped the shark.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Tonight - Flurries ending this evening then clearing. Wind southwest 20 km/h. Low minus 21. Cold  wind chill minus 30
<mneptok> why did i move here?
<Madpilot> skiing?
<mneptok> well, the night schedule sorta prevents that, so .... :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, x-r00t-x is a known, i've got kb poised
* mneptok nods
<elkbuntu> gah, dinner. if either he or concept10 gives attitude, you've got my support to injure their egos
<jenda> elkbuntu: don't we have a 'no drunks' sign on the door to #ubuntu?
<jenda> now wasn't there a mode that wouldn't let anyone with over 0.05% in their blood...
<Seveas> warning
<Seveas> concept10 incoming here
<concept10> mneptok, why did you ban me
<mneptok> concept10: because i warned you repeatedly to stop certain behavior, and you chose to ignore those warnings.
<concept10> you didnt warn me, I didnt do anything that warrants a warning
<Seveas> concept10, please get sober before joining #ubuntu
<concept10> I only asked that you stop messaging me and you kick/banned me
<mneptok> concept10: i did not send you private messages. i addressed you on a public channel.
<concept10> Seveas, I was kidding, I get kick/banned for this reason
<mneptok> concept10: if you do not want to be spoken to on a public channel, do not /join a public channel.
<Seveas> concept10, you were misbehahaving, that's why you were banned afaics
<Seveas> but I didn't see all of what happened
<concept10> mneptok, I did nothing that warrants a ban.  You have to wake up
<concept10> mneptok, does that warrant a ban if I say do not talk to me?
<concept10> You have got to be kidding me
<mneptok> concept10: such remarks only serve to further my belief that the ban was warranted.
<concept10> mneptok, Please dont abuse ops
<concept10> I did nothing to anyone in the channel
<concept10> including you
<Seveas> concept10, please don't drink & misbehave on irc...
<concept10> Seveas, please look at the log
<concept10> I did not say anything hurtful to anyone
<concept10> look at the log yourself
<Seveas> I did
<mneptok> 03:41 < concept10> SurfnKid, Did I ask your input, kid>
<Seveas> you ask offtopic things and pick on people who answer
<Seveas> and you're drunk
<Seveas> and bragging about it
<Seveas> sober up, then rejoin
<concept10> Seveas, come on.  I have been around this community since the start, and this is what I get for someone asking me something crazy?
<concept10> This isnt right
<Seveas> concept10, even people who have been around for a long time still have to behave
<mneptok> what crazy thing did someone ask you?
<concept10> He asked me something crazy, I responded crazy, do you ban everyone for that reason?
<mneptok> concept10: and for the record, if Seveas asks me to stop certain behavior, i do. regardless of my connection to Ubuntu.
<jenda> concept10: you were disrespectful towards other inhabitants of the channel.
<concept10> No, you banned me because I told you to stop addressing me
<concept10> he was disrespectful towards me
<jenda> concept10: and, you were off topic.
<concept10> Who decides the disrespect?
<jenda> <concept10> anyone here under 25 years old>
* Seveas calls it a lost cause
<jenda> concept10: to be honest, the operators do.
<concept10> Offtopic, I agree
<jenda> concept10> SurfnKid, Did I ask your input, kid>
<concept10> did I do something worth banning? No.
<jenda> disrespectful?
<jenda> <concept10> sorry, im superbowl party drunk
<jenda> drunk.
<mneptok> concept10: i banned you because you were rude to SurfnKid, denied being rude when warned by elkbuntu, and then repeatedly told me to stop speaking to you. if you want ops to treat you with respect, show a little yourself.
<concept10> jenda, kid - was a play on his name
<concept10> how am I supposed to know your ops
<elkbuntu> concept10, there are 4 ops here that have agreed that your actions were inexcusable. arguing is not going to get you any further. the ban will likely be for only 24 hours, by which time your BAC will have abated and you will have recovered from the hangover.
<concept10> I only asked for you to stop talking to me
<concept10> No more arguing
<Seveas> concept10, that attitude is so horribly wrong
<concept10> I like Ubuntu
<Seveas> you have to respect everybody, not just ops
<mneptok> concept10: you don't know who are ops. you treat *everyone* with a degree of respect.
<concept10> Seveas, has helped me much in the past
<elkbuntu> concept10, for future "/cs access #channel list" will help you
<concept10> I just think the ban is too much
<jenda> concept10: it's only 24 hours.
<elkbuntu> concept10, consider it cooling off time, and go cool off
<mneptok> concept10: and clearly the ops disagree.
<jenda> concept10: quite reasonable, considering you're drunk.
<concept10> I would agree too if I was ops
<Seveas> concept10, you're on wafer thin ice there
<concept10> jenda, you dont know if im drunk or lying
<mneptok> concept10: arguing about it only makes me look really, REALLY smart for banning you. and you don't want that, do you ... ? ;)
<concept10> Im sorry
<concept10> Im not trying to argue
<concept10> but I have to defend myself
<mneptok> and yet you are.
<elkbuntu> concept10, go enjoy the party you're at
<concept10> I cant let someone tell me whatever they want to
<mneptok> or go draw the word "mneptok" on a blank piece of paper and then pee on it out by the shed.
<jenda> Aren't people allowed to say whatever they want?
<mneptok> that would be cathartic.
<concept10> mneptok, Yes. You are really smart.  You made a good decision for the community.  Thanks for you support
<jenda> ...unless it's against the medium policies...
<concept10> Maybe I went overboard, maybe by "        "   banning, ---->  overboard
<concept10> its useless trying to argue my point here
<Seveas> concept10, we're going in circles here. I suggest that you stop
<elkbuntu> concept10, sorry, but you're not gaining any ground whatsoever. just go enjoy the party you're at
<Tm_T> :)
<concept10> Seveas, I respect you. I will stop
<concept10> Thanks Seveas
* mneptok feels the love
<Tm_T> concept10: Have fun in irc'n'life. :)
<Tm_T> Yes, those two can be in one sentence. ;)
<Seveas> life?
<Seveas> what's that?
<jenda> Tm_T: fun and life in one sentence?
<Tm_T> Seveas: Irc is life, didn't you know?
<jenda> oh
<jenda> in that case...
<Tm_T> ;)
<mneptok> Seveas: what happens between a pnigout and reconnect.
<concept10> Seveas, so he can crack on me and I cant do the same?
<jenda> mneptok: I totally hate those times... and they happen very often lately, too.
<Tm_T> concept10: IF you hava arguments against his arguments.
<Seveas> mneptok, ah, you mean coffee :)
<Tm_T> concept10: It's not arguing contest.
<concept10> OPS > USER
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@ppp-70-251-155-119.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> :/
<Seveas> concept10, I asked you nicely to stop, multiple times
<Tm_T> I'm normal user, atleast I think I am.
* jenda is normal
<jenda> <twitch>
<Seveas> since that's clearly not working, I have to mute
<Tm_T> I just have to take responsibility to keep peace where I am pointed to.
* mneptok tried :/
* Seveas hugs mneptok 
<Tm_T> Anyway, I wish fun moments in irc to you all guys, now some car racing in public street. ->
<Tm_T> (Taking mom to tax office)
<Madpilot> mneptok, no cloak this morning?
<mneptok> Madpilot: i never have one.
<Madpilot> no? I thought you used to run with montreal.canonical.something?
<Seveas> Madpilot, that's an actual hostename :)
<mneptok> not a cloak
<Madpilot> ah
<mneptok> cloaks use / not .
<mneptok> (afaik)
<Madpilot> looked cloakish, no great string of alphanumerics like most IPs
<elkbuntu> reverse dns lookup can do that
<elkbuntu> iir
<elkbuntu> iirc*
<mneptok> i should prolly petition to get myself the @magical/fairy/princess cloak
<elkbuntu> that would be.. interesting
<mneptok> check your zipper. your UNBRIDLED SPITEFUL JEALOUSY is showing.
<mneptok> *muah*
<jenda> mneptok: just have a look at nal.ioth's cloak for "." :)
<jenda> mneptok: btw, would you like a cloak?
<Seveas> jenda, the magical fairy one :)
<mneptok> hehehe
<jenda> 
<Seveas> jenda, or ubuntu/pony/woody :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<mneptok> jenda: ah. seems '.' is only used within descriptor-ish fields for cloaked hosts
<jenda> Seveas: you know that I can take that as a GC request, right? :)
<jenda> mneptok: actually, it's when you have multiple cloaks. And only sometimes at that :)
<Seveas> jenda, unfortunately I'm not allowed to give him a pony
<mneptok> Seveas: did i ever show you the e-mail i sent to the internal mailing list when the pony announcement was made? :)
<jenda> damn.
<Seveas> mneptok, no
<mneptok> sec ....
<jenda> I should've just done it when I had your 'authorization'...
<Seveas> jenda, give him the cloak for now and remov it in a few hours ;)
<jenda> the pony? :)
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> ubuntu/pony/woodt
<Seveas> woody*
<jenda> haha...
<jenda> alright
<mneptok> http://birdhouse.org/pony.txt
<mneptok> bah. perms. sec.
<elkbuntu> im good at that trick too
<mneptok> done
<Seveas> Hard Luck
<Seveas> Sorry, the page you requested: /pony.txt
<Seveas> does not exist on birdhouse.org.
<mneptok> gumh
<mneptok> http://birdhouse.org/~mnep/pony.txt
<mneptok> there we go :)
<Seveas> roflol
<elkbuntu> Seveas, it is truely a roflcopter moment
<Seveas> it is indeed
<mneptok> i was .... excited.
<jenda> stylus?
<jenda> 
<Seveas> mneptok, that's an understatement :)
<stylus> Hey jenda :)
<stylus> I see  as a box. :o
<elkbuntu> mneptok, excited in an innocent schoolgirl way, right?
<Madpilot> stylus, which IRC app are you using?
<mneptok> Seveas: mark the occasion well. "mneptok" and "understatement" in the same setanece will have a lot of people questioning your ability to reason clearly. ;)
<stylus> mIRC, atm. That explains why. ;)
<jenda> Seveas: it seems the pony is just inaccessible ;)
<Seveas> jenda, ?
<jenda> I can't get anyone to turn it on :)
<Seveas> heh
<elkbuntu> jenda, no response or a no response?
<jenda> Got a response.
<jenda> One cloak coming.
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> yay
<mneptok> http://mneptok.com/pony-cd-cover.jpg should convince them of my seriousness
<mneptok> :)
<jenda> * [mneptok]  (n=mneptok@ubuntu/pony/woody/mneptok): Kurt von Finck
<mneptok> wheee!
<elkbuntu> bwahah
<mneptok> Freenode gave me a Woody!
<elkbuntu> blog time mneptok
<elkbuntu> oh... dear
<jenda> mneptok: not at all - freenode gives you whatever Seveas asks for ;)
* elkbuntu just almost LITERALLY fell off her chair
<jenda> happened to me twice this year.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> my chair has 4 bolts which hold it in  place... two are gone... and the remaining two loosen slowly, and whenever one of them falls out, the chair collapses to one side or the other :)
<mneptok> holy cow! an EtienneG!
<EtienneG> mneptok, Seveas had me check your whois info
<elkbuntu> EtienneG, you didnt hurt yourself falling off your chair did you?
* jenda sniggers
<mneptok> EtienneG: my reputation seems not only to proceed me, but do so in measurements of light years.
<EtienneG> no ... I was kind of expecting it, actually
<elkbuntu> EtienneG, then you'd also be expecting: <mneptok> Freenode gave me a Woody!
<EtienneG> still a pretty good one, anyway :)
* mneptok bows
<mneptok> time to go downstairs for a smoke, and to awaken the security guard.
<mneptok> :/
<elkbuntu> awakening security is always a good idea
<elkbuntu> as is a smoke, afk also
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> @karma tm_t
<Tm_T> Hmm.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rob ping?
<Hobbsee> only one regular person has ops in -bugs - that needs fixing.
<Hobbsee> + -meeting
<apokryphos> -devel doesn't have many ops, too
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> which one?
<gnomefreak> btw there is a !staff trigger now for in here iirc
<apokryphos> #u-devel ; I'd say #kubuntu-devel is probably ok
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> !search staff
<ubotu> Found: staff-#ubuntu-ops, staff*
<apokryphos> !staff*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> hm
<Seveas> (the * means deleted)
<Seeker`> how do you add freenode staff to the channel access list?
<Seveas> !info apokryphos edgy
<ubotu> Package apokryphos does not exist in edgy
<apokryphos> Seeker`: add *@freenode/staff/*
<gnomefreak> ok lied used to have !staff
<Seveas> !find Hobbsee dapper
<apokryphos> ok, cool
<Seveas> ^!staff stil exist, but only in here
<ubotu> Package/file hobbsee does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> damn no hobbsee package :(
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: ah yes.  i did get ops in that
<Seveas> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Seveas> !
<apokryphos> Seveas: might be a good idea to have a way to view the deleted factoid
<Seveas> apokryphos, undelete it :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: can you give some of the regulars ops in -bugs, please?
<Seveas> sire
<Seveas> sure*
<Seveas> not now, am in class
* Seveas gone
<apokryphos> pay attention!
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh.
<Seeker`> What level are you meant to add them at?
<PriceChild> 10?
<gnomefreak> anything under 10 is pretty much useless
* mneptok is gonna level up soon
<PriceChild> mneptok, how much xp you got? :)
<Seveas> he has vista
<PriceChild> Seveas, pay attention! :)
* gnomefreak has xp sort of
<mneptok> PriceChild: already upgraded to Vista Home Consumer Desktop Media Basic Upgrade Edition.
<PriceChild> ewwwwww :)
<apokryphos> Seeker`: you can /cs level #channel list to get a run down of the different levels
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you insane thing.
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses mneptok's head to break the homerun record
<apokryphos> Seeker`: only real difference between 10 and 25+ is use of the CLEAR command. Ops 30 or above can add new ops
<Seeker`> apokryphos: I was just wondering what level freenode staff should be added to the channel as
<apokryphos> Seeker`: oh, same as any other ops in the channel. Below 30 though.
* Seeker` added it as 10
* mneptok misses a saving throw and bursts into flames
<apokryphos> Seeker`: what channel is that?
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok for missing
* Ubugtu cats /dev/urandom into mneptok's ear for missing
<Seeker`> apokryphos: #ubuntu-scribes
* mneptok engulfs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee laughs at mneptok's puny, unsuccessful attempt
<apokryphos> Seeker`: note that there's no difference between 10 and 15 :P
<apokryphos> or 10-19
<Seeker`> shoudl there be?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> just noticed you had one person on 10, and one 15
<Seeker`> 15 allows akick modification
<apokryphos> why would you use akick though?
* Hobbsee wonders what akick is
<apokryphos> automatically kick when they enter the channel
<Seeker`> i dont know :P
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<apokryphos> no point in it, really.
* Hobbsee should use that on mneptok 
<apokryphos> if you don't want them in the channel then ban them :P
<Hobbsee> akicking would be *far* more fun :)
<Seeker`> what does that clear command do?
<apokryphos> Seeker`: see /cs help clear
<apokryphos> i.e. for clearing all bans, or removing all users from the channel, etc
<Seeker`> cool
* apokryphos sets akick Hobbsee
* Kamping_Kaiser :(
<PriceChild> wow that clear is powerful... :P
<apokryphos> Seeker`: it's also the one way to kick staffers :P
<Hobbsee> neat
<mneptok> Hobbsee: if you can find a client that automatically accepts invites, setting a bot to /invite and then akick *really* massages that sadist streak.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh
<Seeker`> mneptok: and then hope the user has auto-rejoin enabled
<apokryphos> who here has autorejoin enabled? ;-)
<mneptok> "if you can find a client that automatically accepts invites"  ;)
<Seeker`> mneptok: If they have autorejoin after kick enabled, you only need to issue one invite
<apokryphos> where's GazzaK when you need him :P
<Seeker`> heh
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: hahaha
<Seeker`> it seems quiet without him around
<Hobbsee> mneptok: that's Seveas, right?
<mneptok> that who?
<Seeker`> apokryphos: Maybe its an experiment we need to save for when he reappears next week
* mneptok is confusticated
* Seveas hands mneptok the norit
<Hobbsee> er, that was to apokryphos
<Hobbsee> Seveas: PAY ATTENTION!  *cracks whip*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee!#kubuntu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos attaches a few lethal stones to the whip
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/hobbsee!#kubuntu]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos hands Hobbsee /cs unban :P
<Hobbsee> Seveas: to your lecture!  duh.
<Seveas> it's boring
<Seveas> I already know what he's saying
<Hobbsee> Seveas: then you can do the ops :)
<mneptok> Hobbsee: you have a banana peel and an old newspaper stuck to your butt.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you've got the wrong girl
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i meant "when i think of you"
<Hobbsee> s/you/my girlfriend/g
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by apokryphos (study)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> err
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> there
<Hobbsee> hehehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> erm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> and you don't even need the invite.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is floody
<Hobbsee> mneptok: how's this for evil?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> Hobbsee: hold me.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> right, now we can gossip about seveas, anyway :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b seveas!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b seveas!*@*]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> argh
<Hobbsee> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Lol....
<PriceChild> lol
<apokryphos> [14:00:12]  ChanServ [ChanServ@services.] : [Seveas]  was not found on the autoremove list for #ubuntu-ops
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> I don't know why it''s enforcing it still
<Hobbsee> now you've killed it!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* Seeker` blinks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Oh dear....
<effie_jayx> :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> there
<apokryphos> argh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*n=seveas@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* PriceChild highfives Seveas 
<Seeker`> Help! I think we need an op in here!
<Kamping_Kaiser> happy ?
<apokryphos> Seveas: well wasn't that a fun parade
* Hobbsee giggles
<Seeker`> oh...wait...
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: how'd you do that?
<SportChick> awww who banned Seveas?!? :(
* apokryphos breaks Seveas' evil chanserv.py
<Hobbsee> heya SportChick
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: with autorem. I don't recommend anyone use it who has that script enabled :P
<gnomefreak> SportChick: who hell more important how
<Hobbsee> heh
<apokryphos> autorem automatically uses the person's mask I see if they try to join with a given nick
<Seveas> hmm, someone needs to have his access removed
<apokryphos> I vote for Seveas ;-)
<apokryphos> :O
<mneptok> ooo! me! ME! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD PICK ME!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mneptok bounces
* mneptok was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by mneptok (NOw I HAVE THE +o SUCKERS!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b mneptok!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b mneptok!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> damn, too slow
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> wait ....
<mneptok> *sigh*
<Hobbsee> @ubuntu/pony/woody/mneptok?
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I asked that a few minutes ago :)
<mneptok> i wore it just for you.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: demoted? :O
<mneptok> it shows off my pony, *and* my woody.
* Hobbsee doesnt want to know about your woody.
<Seveas> apokryphos, 10 is normal :)
<mneptok> yean, says the person always shaking her "long stick" at us.
<Seveas> only irc council should have more ;p
<apokryphos> Seveas: me and Hobbsee have 30 since we're super #kubuntu contacts
<Hobbsee> Seveas: when does that get decided?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mneptok, her+long stick? what are you insinuating :S
<Seveas> Hobbsee, when does what get decided?
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes, but i think we should get it everywehre :P
<Hobbsee> Seveas: irc council
<mneptok> Kamping_Kaiser: do i have to DCC you a map?
<Seveas> next wednesday
<mneptok> ;)
<Seveas> when I have all votes
<Hobbsee> Seveas: as in, tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> or as in 8+ days?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mneptok, quite likely.
<Seveas> 8+
<Hobbsee> right
<apokryphos> Seveas: anyone who can add new ops to the team should have it, really
<Seveas> sorry :)
<apokryphos> autoremove can actually be useful, I've decided
<Seveas> apokryphos, and only the council can add ops to the team :)
<apokryphos> for someone evading a ban by using different IPs, it can automatically ban all of those IPs it tries to use
* mneptok waves goodbye and awaits apokryphos 
<mneptok> oh.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  is not attached to me.  duh
<apokryphos> Seveas: perhaps we'll wait till those things are clarified, because me and Hobbsee can add ops for #kubuntu
<apokryphos> i.e. and "It is generally encouraged to add only council-approved operators to access lists of channels, but a channel contact person is free to add other operators at his discretion."
<Seeker`> what is a channel contacT?
<apokryphos> we abuse the term, really
<apokryphos> strictly speaking, it's the person in /cs info #channel
<apokryphos> but we use the term to often mean someone who has authority enough to i.e. add new ops in a channel, too
<apokryphos> a group contact would be someone who ultimately has control for #channel*
<Hobbsee> !seen haggai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen haggai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> something's broken.... :P
<Hobbsee> oh.  does exist.
<Seveas> seen has been removed
<Seveas> use seenserv
<Seveas> /ss seen haggai
<Hobbsee> yes, i did.
<Hobbsee> (afterwards)
<Seveas> /seenserv seen haggai
<Seveas> /ss goes to statsserv, useless
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> night all!
<Seeker`> night
<Seeker`> apokryphos: So group contact is the person that registered the channel, and channel contact is anyone who can modify the access list?
<PriceChild> night meanie
<PriceChild> Seeker`, group contact is like sev eas for ubuntu...
<PriceChild> he "owns" all #ubuntu* channels
<Seeker`> ah, ok. i get you now
<PriceChild> however some channels have their own group contact, like #ubuntuforums has zenwhen
<Amaranth> PriceChild: no, #ubuntuforums has Sevea^s
<PriceChild> argh sorry
<PriceChild> i meant channel contact
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<bronson> apokryphos: how can I test?
<apokryphos> bronson: ok, you're good to go.
<apokryphos> you can join #ubuntu now
<bronson> apokryphos: thanks.
<Murf__> Can I get some help getting these ports changed over?? :-)
<nalioth> what kind of help, Murf__ ?
<Murf__> I'm following the instructions in FixDCCExploit for XChat, but it's not going well.
<Murf__> I can't find the GUI where I'm supposed to be changing this stuff.
<Murf__> The instructions say go to X-chat > server list etc, but I'm not finding that menu anywhere.
<apokryphos> network list, then? What else is in that menu?
<ubotu> In ubotu, thespirit said: what way is it dangerous?
<apokryphos> !bot > thespirit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Murf__> The only thing that comes close is the Freenode Channel LIst GUI but it doesn't give me an offer to edit anything.
<nalioth> how do you connect to the server, Murf__ ?
<Murf__> From the Freenode Channel List, which pops up the thing I'm typing in now, also with no edit options.
<apokryphos> Murf__: what's in your xchat menu?
<Murf__> Hold on a sec. THis is my first day on this system...complete noob.
<nalioth> apokryphos: he's using xchat-GNOME
<nalioth> no wonder it aint working
<Murf__> haha
<apokryphos> Amaranth: how would you do it there?
<Amaranth> do what?
<Amaranth> sorry, really busy
<apokryphos> change the port to 8001
<Murf__> There are instructions for XChat Gnome at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* nalioth is amazed the devs let that POS into the repos as default
<Murf__> But they don't seem quite right
<apokryphos> nalioth: xchat gnome has tree view for channels
<Amaranth> edit->preferences
<Amaranth> networks in the left side
<apokryphos> this should be added/changed in the Wiki
<Amaranth> double click on freenode on the right
<nalioth> apokryphos: i'm aware of what is it (and what it isn't)
<Amaranth> click the servers tab
<apokryphos> nalioth: tree views is good :P
<Amaranth> change irc.freenode.net to irc.freenode.net/8001
<Murf__> Got it!
<apokryphos> ok, now reconnect with it
<Murf__> ok. thanks
<apokryphos> ok, updated the wiki
<apokryphos> not fixed
<apokryphos> Murf: it wasn't fixed. Are you sure you're connecting on 8001?
<Murf> let me go back and check that screen to see what it says.
<apokryphos> ok
<nalioth> Murf: are you using xchat-gnome by choice or just because it was there?
<Murf> the server tab says 8001, so that at least took...but I'll rejoin...
<Murf> Well, it's just what was there. What would you recommend?
<nalioth> regular xchat
<apokryphos> if you're connecting on 8001 it should be fine
<apokryphos> try reconnecting with that
<Murf> Is regular XChat another package I need to install or can I just call it up from the terminal???
<Murf> I'm not seeing any menu option for it.
<apokryphos> you would have to install it; don't worry about that for now though
<nalioth> i suspect you'll need to install it using your favorite apt frontend
<somerville32> Murf: You also have to enable Universe.
<Murf> How do I enable Universe?
<nalioth> !tell Murf about multiverse
<nalioth> Murf: while you're there, enable multiverse too
<nalioth> you'll get about 30,000 more programs to choose from
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Murf> I really appreciate the help. I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and had a really cool bonfire with my XP cd's.
<nalioth> hopefully you were upwind
<SportChick> ohhh
<SportChick> Murf: hehe, that reminded me of this (compliments of jenda): http://media1.yourdailymedia.com/files/vistainstallation.wmv
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Murf> Sportchick, that's funny. The URL has changed a little though if anybody else is interested. Just search for Vista INstallation at www.yourdailymedia.com
<SportChick> heh
<effie_jayx> SportChick,  http://youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno ;)
<SportChick> effie_jayx: excellent :)
<SportChick> ty
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hoarycripple> hi I was forwarded here after fixing the DCC exlpoit.  I'm now connected to freenode via port 8001.  can I join #ubuntu again?
<apokryphos> hoarycripple: one sec, you will be tested
<apokryphos> hoarycripple: ok, you're good to go
<hoarycripple> thanks, can I now auto join or do I need to come back here?
<apokryphos> you can join #ubuntu directly now
<hoarycripple> thank you.
* PriceChild cringes at the name
<Mez> apokryphos, /msg test?
<apokryphos> a /ctcp dcc test
<apokryphos> they always expose the vulnerability if it's there
<apokryphos> testing in a plain channel doesn't always do it
<Mez> apokryphos, I thought it was only through a channel message it worked?
<apokryphos> nope. In fact, sometimes a channel message *won't* work, but a /ctcp to the user will.
<apokryphos> on some routers, anyway
<nalioth> Mez: some of the firmware upgrades don't address the problem
<Mez> /ctcp user DCC <insert crud here> ????
<apokryphos> dcc send, at least
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, LjL said: !no webcam is <reply> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PriceChild> identify!!! :)
<LjL> alright, ubotu identifies me by hostmask now, i'll stop doing this :P
<gnomefreak> Seveas: when you get a minute, can we get ubugtu to track mozilla's bug tracker? we have a maintainer for mozilla from debian and he thinks he /win 20
<gnomefreak> he would like it* - /win 20
<Seveas> /win 20?
<Seveas> mozilla bug 1123
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 1123 in Aurora/RDF BE "8bit characters in TITLE tag, UTF8" [Normal,Verified: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1123
<gnomefreak> thats to switch windows
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Seveas> has been in there for a while now
<gnomefreak> a couple days. i didnt know he was the new maintainer till this morning
<gnomefreak> he just told me he meant shorter command but i think thats a bit harder like bz#<bugnumber>
<gnomefreak> hes happy with it just the way it is :)
<gnomefreak> ignore me ive been working too hard
<apokryphos> you can have it as "bug somenumber" if you want
<apokryphos> Seveas would just need to change the snarfTarget for you, in that channel
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 'bug XXX' does malone, can't have it do mozilla bugzilla as well
<apokryphos> ok, I'm out
<Seveas> you have to choose :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> we can leave it :)
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<Seveas> and being the ubuntu team, i'd say you need malone as default
<gnomefreak> damn
<SportChick> hehe gnomefreak ...I do that all the time
<gnomefreak> Seveas: thats fine
<Seveas> m bug 123123
<Seveas> mo bug 123123
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> @schedule new_york
<Ubugtu> Schedule for America/New_York: 05 Feb 15:00: Mozilla Team | 07 Feb 07:00: Edubuntu | 08 Feb 11:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 11 Feb 17:00: LoCo Teams | 13 Feb 11:00: Forum Council | 13 Feb 15:00: Technical Board
<gnomefreak> about time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> hiya PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hello :)
<Mez> !search involved
<ubotu> Found:
<Mez> wheres th "getting involved" page
<somerville32> !involve
<somerville32> err..
<somerville32> :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about involve - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate?highlight=%28contribute%29
<Mez> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jenda> * automatix (n=automati@unaffiliated/automatix) has joined #ubuntu-es
<jenda> WTF!!!
<LjL> there's just talking about automatix now in #ubuntu...
<LjL> actually, arguing against it not being bad
<maxamillion> .....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> actually, there's automatix trolls to the attack en masse, i'd say
<jenda> Seveas: was I wrong in thinking the IRC council was officially recognised by the CC?
<Seveas> jenda, for now yes
<Seveas> I want to get it governance/processes working before going to the CC
<jenda> ok
<ompaul> 05:00 UTC I shall send you all some snores for that one ;-)
<ompaul> I will be fast asleep
<ompaul> perhaps that is a good thing :)
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<ompaul> that I doubt
* ompaul checks, I am neither under 40 or a young goat, so your not talking to me ;-)
<ompaul> you're even
* ompaul smacks the brain of typo
<Mez> Seveas, surely, as the "IRC team" is recognised as an entity by the CC, then the management is up to that team, meaning the IRC council is recognised
<jenda> Seveas: you think you could join #ubuntu-es?
<Seveas> jenda, not for a meting
<jenda> why not?
<Seveas> no time
<jenda> ok
<jenda> Pelicano is there, and 1, he can voice himself in the moderated channel where jono is trying to speak, 2, he refuses to speak english.
<jenda> but meh
<effie_jayx> jenda... i don't think they are bing fair with Pelicano
<effie_jayx> but that's just me
<jenda> effie_jayx: ok
<Mez> jenda, Is bueno the translator?
<jenda> effie_jayx: I can't know, really - but I've heard many complaints about him, and he has been very impolite to me, personally.
<jenda> Mez: no idea.
<effie_jayx> jenda... mmm I see...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> I need ops in here
<Mez> or at least the ability to use /invite
<PriceChild> Don't we all Mez ;)
<Mez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mez> chanserv is down!
<PriceChild> Mez, shh :)
<PriceChild> fine for me..
<Mez> laggy
<PriceChild> lol
<Mez> ompaul, now that's customer service
<Mez> I think thats the first time I've seen a user respond to the ops in the correct manner
<ompaul> :)
<Mez> cept for the
<Mez> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<effie_jayx> jenda: tough meeting there...
<jenda> gah.
* jenda not satisfied.
<jenda> effie_jayx: which loco are you from?
<effie_jayx> jenda: the loco structure is not well understood in latin america
<effie_jayx> venezuela
<jenda> cool.
<jenda> I'm writing jono an email.
<jenda> you think you could give me a few comments on it?
<effie_jayx> ok we can discuss later... I guess..
<effie_jayx> sure...
<jenda> what's your email?
<effie_jayx> efrain@ubuntu.org.ve
<jenda> sent
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> mruiz and I were discussing this earlier.. the locos in latin america lack structure... basic IRC, Mailing list, Web
<jenda> indeed.
<effie_jayx> the argentina team just got their IRC together... they are spread all over the IRC
<nalioth> ompaul: jzl seems to be a paste-a-holic
<ompaul> aye
* somerville32 just found a cool trick.
<somerville32> If you press (left) alt, shift, then num lock, you can control your mouse with the numberpad
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> I can't figure out right click
<TheSheep> somerville32: reading the mailing list? :)
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I can't figure out right click either
<somerville32> TheSheep: :)
<TheSheep> somerville32: 5
<somerville32> 5 is just a click
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> Maybe it shift 5?
<TheSheep> 0 is just a click
<somerville32> Then it isn't working right
<somerville32> 5 isn't giving me context menus
<TheSheep> somerville32: works for me
<TheSheep> sorry, + is normal click
<TheSheep> 0 seemsto be that drag-and drop lock
<somerville32> It isn't working for me
<MagicFab> elkbuntu, or any other ops around ?
<somerville32> MagicFab: Whats up? :)
<MagicFab> sorry to bother again, but repeated language abuse on #ubuntu-lat
<MagicFab> I've repeatedly warned against it, many other users have been invited by its op and are finding this ubuntu channel with people cursing and acting up on it.
<MagicFab> brb
<jenda> Seveas: ping?
<MagicFab> It's a recurring problem and some users are just bragging about registering other ubuntu- channels where it's safe to assume the language abuse will continue - just evading any members capability to remind of the CoC
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mez]  by ChanServ
* mez growls a lil
<LjL> i read that "growls at ljl"...
* Mez growls at LjL 
<SportChick> hehe LjL
* SportChick protects LjL 
* LjL ducks behind SportChick
* SportChick shields herself and LjL with nalioth 
* ompaul shuts down the internet for spring cleaning
<LjL> what about #ubuntu-lat? i suppose only Sevas can do something about that if there's no local ops present?
<nalioth> LjL: do they need ops in #ubuntu-lat now?
<nalioth> what do you mean by "local ops" ?
<Seveas> jenda, ?
<LjL> nalioth: their own ops. see magicfab above
<Nafallo> Seveas: !
<Nafallo> any other freenode staff
<Nafallo> ?!
<jenda> Seveas: I spoke to pelicano, about that channel-set-to-private, and all I can get out of him is that you agreed with it, and that he will change it if you ask him to.
<jenda> Nafallo?
<Seveas> wtf
<Nafallo> three users just got klined
<SportChick> Nafallo: ?
<Seveas> he's lying
<Nafallo> I wanna know why
<Nafallo> ozamosi, Bobcat and LadyFrost
<Seveas> jenda, but I'm sure the +s is the least of the problems there
<jenda> Seveas: the above regarding #ubuntu-es, which is set to private.
<jenda> Yes, Seveas, that's true.
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> :)
<Nafallo> all of them good members of Ubuntu Sweden
<SportChick> Seveas: :p
<Nafallo> haha
<Seveas> SportChick, fix it
<Seveas> NOW! :)
<jenda> hehe
<Seveas> jenda, but I'm sure the +s is the least of the problems there <-- I meant #ubuntu-es as well
* jenda *phew*s
<SportChick> Nafallo: what is the hostname?
<jenda> Seveas: indeed.
<SportChick> of the three that got klined
<SportChick> Seveas: fix what?
<jenda> Seveas: but it would help with a current pressing issue - it could be months before a competent team gets control of the channel.
<Nafallo> how can I tell? :-)
<Seveas> jenda, what's so pressing?
<Seveas> SportChick, they are cloaked :)
<SportChick> Nafallo: on their departure message, it should provide the hostname
<SportChick> oh, what was the cloak?
<nalioth> Nafallo: they were using the wrong tor system
<Seveas> SportChick, and quitmsgs don't have hosts
<Nafallo> * ozamosi har avslutat (K-lined)
<Nafallo> * Bobcat har avslutat (K-lined)
<Nafallo> * LadyFrost har avslutat (K-lined)
<SportChick> Nafallo: tell them to turn off their tor exit connections and then get back to us
<LjL> well, that's not three users, the first two at least are clones
<jenda> Seveas: well, my head's currently full, of the just-passed-meeting, but this particular small channel mode issue makes it impossible for the channel users to find help/operators.
<Nafallo> okidoki. :-)
<Nafallo> thanks
<Nafallo> LjL: bnc :-)
<LjL> i see
* SportChick tries to read back and figure out what's going on
<jenda> Seveas: do you have time to read an email?
<Seveas> jenda, /cs access #ubuntu-es list
<Seveas> wfm
<Seveas> btw, that access list is HORRENDOUSLY INSECURE
<jenda> wfm?
<Seveas> works for me
<jenda> yes
<jenda> but, Seveas, you have access 30
<Seveas> 29
<jenda> err
<jenda> 29
<jenda> -ChanServ- An access level of [1]  is required for [ACCESS LIST]  on #ubuntu-es
<nalioth> hybrid: you're wrong, seveas has 10000 on that list
<jenda> /cs info #ubuntu-es
<jenda> -ChanServ- Channel [#ubuntu-es]  is private
<Seveas> I'd like to keep it that way until the channel list is less insecure
* nalioth needs to go back to the shop, his fingers hve gotten used to swinging a hammer
<Seveas> it's seriously bad
<Seveas> anyone can get access when they see the list
<Seveas> up to level 29
<nalioth> Seveas: i wonder how that list even works
<jenda> Seveas: not really - I believe you have to be identified on the nick in question.
<Seveas> seriously, how long will it take before someone competent takes over that channel?
<Seveas> jenda, not with access entries like nick!*@*
<LjL> bwahaha
<LjL> that doesn't take someone *competent* :P
<LjL> it just takes someone who's heard this conversation
<Seveas> LjL, I mean when will someone competent take over pelicanos duties as leader
<LjL> ah
<SportChick> LjL: you scared them all off
<Nafallo> SportChick: ozamosi says it's off now :-)
<SportChick> one moment
<SportChick> Nafallo: tell him to reconnect
<jenda> Seveas: I'll check that - but it'll take at least 14 days till the next meeting, and I believe it won't get settled there either.
<SportChick> Nafallo: let him know that if he turns that back on, he'll just end up klined again though
<Seveas> jenda, keep the access list private until then
<Nafallo> SportChick: thanks. I will :-)
<SportChick> Seveas: may I pm?
<Seveas> SportChick, always
<jenda> Seveas: alrighty.
<LjL> SportChick: who, the -es guys? they darn well be scared!
<SportChick> LjL: yep hehe
<jenda> Seveas: no, I can't gain access, even if I change my nick to one of those.
<Seveas> jenda, that's a relief
<LjL> can unregistered users have chanserv access at all?
<jenda> I hope nobody notices me joining under an ops nick :)
<jenda> LjL: AFAIK, no.
<LjL> then that's why i suppose
<LjL> as long as they don't have nick*!*@*...
<jenda> well...
<jenda> they do.
<LjL> note the first star
<jenda> oh
* jenda thwacks
<jenda> of course ;)
<somerville32> Where is Mez when you need him?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hey Mez, Burgwork
<Mez> hi Amaranth
<Amaranth> Mez: PM?
<jenda> Don't!
<jenda> It's a trap!
<jenda> 
<Mez> Amaranth, what for ?
<Amaranth> your server
<Mez> is it fucked again ?
<Amaranth> nah, just a little problem with wordpress
<Mez> ah cool, #web ?
<Amaranth> do you have some setting disabled that would make wordpress not be able to talk to akismet.net?
<Amaranth> not really something for #web :)
<Mez> oh, akismet works with my WP
<Amaranth> let me try again
<Amaranth> the server was acting weird at the time
<Amaranth> jumping between less than a second and 20 seconds to render the admin interface
<Mez> Amaranth, one sec
<Amaranth> yay it worked this time
<Amaranth> nevermind then
<Amaranth> no more comment spam for me :)
<Mez> 11 hours ago was this by any chance ?
<Amaranth> nah
<Amaranth> closer to 24
<Mez> ah, well the server was having issues this mrning
<Mez> I rebooted it
<Amaranth> maybe the reboot fixed my problem
<Mez> probably
<Mez> it fixes lots of problems
<Mez> i cant find out why it just ... dies now and then
<Amaranth> heh
<Mez> it's like it's running windows
<Mez> Amaranth, is the server broken again for you
<Seeker`> is there a channel that new teams should go to for help?
<LjL> yes, the #ubuntu-es ops don't have a clue at all.
<LjL> besides - are they actually trying to make #ubuntu-es a channel for *spanish* (not spanish *speaking*) people only, and move everybody else to #ubuntu-lat? is that what magicfab was saying? that seems to be what they were saying now. and claiming that it's jono who's decided so, if i got that correctly... i hope i didn't.
<jenda> LjL: no.
<jenda> Jono did try to push for that.
<jenda> But I think he won't manage. I hope he won't - and I hope we'll manage to convince him :)
<jenda> Not even the spanish people want that.
<LjL> i'm not normally involved with the -es channels, or with anything that's not english actually
<LjL> but i'd oppose that totally
<LjL> it's like saying that *i* shouldn't come to #ubuntu because i'm not english/american/whatever
<LjL> that's incredibly stupid
<nalioth> and it won't fly very long
<LjL> i hope it won't fly at all
<LjL> the #ubuntu-es op who doesn't have a clue about what linux is is already making jokes of my spelling, unless i'm very much mistaken, instead of arguing for his (non-existent) point... he discovers i'm not spanish, he shows me the way out? no, not really, that's not the way
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<jenda> LjL: I believe jono didn't really investigate the problems there, and was solving stuff that wasn't really an issue at all. I don't blame him - he's got tons on his schedule, but it'll have to be addressed again.
<LjL> is there any relevant meeting log or something?
<jenda> (he came in and +m'd the channel, and had a talk, with comments from -es-comments, but that was it)
<jenda> LoCobot log'd it.
<LjL> i'll look
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<LjL> besides, there's already been some complaining about both -es and -lat in here, which means something is wrong, and from what i can begin to understand, it's probably more than something
<Mez> neone want a game of frozen bubble 2
<jenda> LjL: it's way more than the channels.
<LjL> jenda: got a date for the jono talk, to know which log to read?
<jenda> LjL: today, 19:00 UTC
<jenda> or yesterday, if you're more than UTC :)
<LjL> yeah, 0:01 here ;P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b %*!*@12-218-163-227.client.mchsi.com]  by nalioth
<LjL> gee is locobot's site slow
<yipe> thanks nalioth
<yipe> so how long am I muted in -offtopic?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* yipe gives voice to yipe
<Tm_T> Ok.
* Amaranth sets mode +goofy yipe
<yipe> :D
<yipe> so.... when can I chat in u-offtopic again?
<nalioth> yipe: when your mute is lifted.  (and i don't know when that will be, but it will be revisited in the future)
<yipe> revisited eh?
<yipe> I still think this is a bit much for a brief summary of a dream
<yipe> it's not like I went into nasty detail or something
<nalioth> yipe: be that as it may.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+z]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<yipe> +z?
<Seveas> hey Hobbsee
<yipe> what's that mean? Isn't that the one where only ops can see what you say?
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas!!!!
<nalioth> yipe: that is correct
<Hobbsee> heya nalioth
<nalioth> hi Hobbsee
<nalioth> Hobbsee: what did you need earlier?
<yipe> so I assume that since you two can see me that people with voice can see it too
<nalioth> Hobbsee: or, 'did you get sorted' ?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-06
<nalioth> yipe:  +z only works when the channel is +m
<Tm_T> Morning Hobbsee
<yipe> oh... then.... why bother with it at all?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: there was a flood
<Hobbsee> nalioth: no one who was there had ops
<Hobbsee> in #ubuntu-bugs
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yeah,  we got sorted when the guy stopped flooding.
<Hobbsee> yipe: so we dont have ot set it when we set +m
<nalioth> Hobbsee: flop it on to the meetin agenda
<nalioth> "add more ops"
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i bugged Seveas last nigth - dont know if he did anything about it
<nalioth> Hobbsee: "add to agenda"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> hey thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> Hi :)
<thoreauputic> I'm an infrequent visitor these days :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: hi and welcome to #ubuntu-ops.  Izzer somthin we can help you with?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: hah - no i fear I'm betond help ;)
<LjL> effie_jayx: need an exempt?
<thoreauputic> umm... *beyond
<thoreauputic> QED
<Mez> ^lart 40 Hobbsee
<Mez> @lart 40 Hobbsee
<Mez> @lart 37 Hobbsee
* Ubugtu shows Hobbsee a photo of mneptok
<Hobbsee> heh!
* Hobbsee runs
<nalioth> who added that one? we ARE getting cruel
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 Mez
* Ubugtu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Mez> nalioth, they're channel specific
<Mez> @lart remove 37
<Mez> @lart 37 Hobbsee
* Ubugtu shows Hobbsee a photo of mneptok
<Mez> -Ubugtu- Error: You don't have the #,op capabilit
<Mez> .I can add but not remove
<effie_jayx> LjL no thanks I'0m not on ubuntu... :D
* Mez is confused
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Mez: they have random real names and such, no?
<Mez> Amaranth, probably, but they may not reset them straight away
<nalioth> Mez: disregard PM. content covered.
<Mez> nalioth, lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> jeez, this time i should not have unset +R so soon
<LjL> everytime i set it there's some random apo*ryphos yelling at me about it :P
<Mez> ?
<LjL> j/k... i just did /mode -R way too early
<LjL> [01:07:15]  *** BetaCookies is now known as [] [] [Clint] [] [] .
<LjL> [] [] [Clint] [] []  is n=Clint@69.216.109.178 (Clint)
<LjL> i know this one, do i not?
<thoreauputic> watch that one - he is changing nick too often for my taste...
<Mez> <tez> sorry LjL i'm evading bans XD
<LjL> i just gave him !nickspam
<LjL> yeah, that's what he replied
<LjL> now i asked whether it was on #ubuntu
<LjL> but i guess my +o will give me away ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !debian is <sed> /$/ - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!/
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !debian is <sed> /$/ - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!/
<ubotu> Factoid 'relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!' does not exist
<LjL> funny
<LjL> !relationship is <sed> /$/ - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Seveas: do you call that thing above a bug?
<thoreauputic> LjL: interesting definition of "relationship" ;-)
<Mez> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Mez> !-debian
<ubotu> debian is <alias> relationship - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 00:14:55
<LjL> thoreauputic: heh :P well honestly i really didn't quite know where to put that reminder
<LjL> but it should be somewhere... to many system broken by people who don't think and add a ton of debian repos to sources.list, and end up with libc6 version 192.3
<thoreauputic> LjL: agreed :)
<maxamillion> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> pong maxamillion
<somerville32> nalioth, ping
<nalioth> somerville32: pong
* LjL pings someone too
<PriceChild> Felt left out? :)
<LjL> yeah :P
<somerville32> nalioth: Would it be possible for me to get the 20 channel limit removed? I asked Phil but he never got back to me.
<nalioth> o
<nalioth> i'll get back with you as i need to run atm
<nalioth> bbl
<somerville32> Ok
* somerville32 waves.
<Mez> somerville32, ask SportChick
<somerville32> SportChick, :)
<Mez> why is it half the freenode staff always seem to be in here
<Mez> or jenda
<somerville32> Because we're cool? :)
<SportChick> ?
<Mez> but SportChick is "on duty"
<Mez> SportChick, somerville32 wants a +e
<somerville32> Please :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: because they like us
<SportChick> I think you mean +u
<Mez> SportChick, maybe
<SportChick> somerville32: why do you need it?
<Hobbsee> SportChick: he's joining too many channels again
<Mez> Hobbsee, i dont know ... why would they. . but we have hald the staff ;)
<somerville32> hehe
* somerville32 nods.
<Mez> Hobbsee, no, it's so he can annoy debian ;)
<Hobbsee> Mez: heh
<pleia2> Mez: aren't the official debian channels on oftc?
<Mez> pleia2, yes :P but there are channels here too
<somerville32> SportChick: I'm involved with numerous open source projects (including Ubuntu) and I can't join all the channels I'd like to.
<somerville32> The correlation between my involvement in different open source projects and the inability to join the channel I'd like to is that most of them a channel (or channels) here on FreeNode :)
<SportChick> somerville32: if you think you have a legitimate reason, then send an email to staff@freenode.net with your request & rationale
<somerville32> SportChick, Ok
<Mez> lmao ... see with me - I ddidnt even request it ;) I just got given mine ;)
<somerville32> : (
<Mez> I think it was cause at the time I was chatting about how I was having to prioritse which channels I went in so that I knew which ones to part when I had to join another
<Mez> and that I was using 2 clients ;)
<Mez> but meh
<Mez> I'm off to bed
<Mez> night all
* somerville32 waves.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yikes i know that joining -es would mean i'd start giving support there too. and it's hard when you don't know the language at all... :P
<LjL> s/know/knew/
<somerville32> Woots :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, kitche said: !feisty|neighborlee_ #ubuntu+1 is for feisty
<kitche> yeah just ignore the edit request for some reason ubotu thought it was an edit request
<PriceChild> kitche, because of the ! before it :)
<kitche> nevermind found out hwta I did now lol
<nixternal> what is up with Freenode tonight?
<nixternal> I keep lagging up to 60s every 5 or so minutes
<imac_dude> hi
<imac_dude> i think someone is sending out spam and getting nicknames from #ubuntu
<imac_dude> * [derrivative]  (n=capitale@pc-77-132-120-200.cm.vtr.net)
<imac_dude> sent out something about paypal debit accounts and making $40 a day
<Hobbsee> that probably wont help, but it might stop him getting to the user list
<Hobbsee> SportChick: ping?
<imac_dude> either #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic or #xubuntu
<imac_dude> coz those were the channels i was on
<SportChick> Hobbsee: pong but it'll be a min, i'm tied up
<Hobbsee> someone else mentioend it in #ubuntu
* Hobbsee didnt get one
<imac_dude> oops
<SportChick> Hobbsee: the paypal guy was klined..is he back?
<imac_dude> anyway, i should probably leave now ;) i'll be in -offtopic
<Hobbsee> SportChick: derrivative
<Hobbsee> [14:15]  [Whois]  derrivative is n=capitale@pc-77-132-120-200.cm.vtr.net (-)
<somerville32> paypal guy? tsmithe?
<Hobbsee> somerville32: no
<SportChick> Hobbsee: sorry for the delay - i think he's gone now?
<Hobbsee> SportChick: seems so
<linux_kid> con-man in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso looks around
<tonyyarusso> lonely night eh?
<maxamillion> just a tad
<maxamillion> i'm studying for an exam in my compiler theory class
<maxamillion> well ... about to start studying, the exam isn't until friday but i need to get my grades in order so i can make it into a good graduate school
* mneptok is doing 9387452 things at once, prolly none of them effectively :/
<maxamillion> mneptok: i know that dance all too well
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mneptok wriggles
<mneptok> elkbuntu: got 5?
<elkbuntu> it is possible
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Mez: that was the most confusing change e-mail ever...
<Mez> tonyyarusso, LMAO
<elkbuntu> i dont get it..
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: There were like six different things that had to be tweaked on a bug report, so the e-mail LP sent me was very messy and odd-looking.
<elkbuntu> heh
<Mez> elkbuntu, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-backports/2007-February/003660.html
<mneptok> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mneptok> bite me, you pompous, pernicious pile of Python.
<elkbuntu> rofl
* mneptok switches to Doctor Smith mode
<tonyyarusso> Does Canonical have a listing of staff/department contacts somewhere public?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: what do you need?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: Wondering who would be a sensible contact to ask my education/background/employment opportunities/life direction questions of.  So far I know how to reach you, sfflaw, MagicFab, Mark, and Jono.
<tonyyarusso> I think I might ask Jono some stuff, b/c his job sounds cool, but I don't know if he'll have the time to respond (these people are all so busy!)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yeah, everyone works 12+ hour days.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: there are probably 7534896215983421689 people on the planet that want to ask Mark "what do i have to do to work for you?"
<mneptok> answering such questions is an inevitable tar pit and time suck
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: hehe, yeah.  Although, he _did_ personally respond to an e-mail once before, and has to a number of things on MLs I follow - I'm impressed.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, no, i believe it is 7534896215983421690
<mneptok> do what you love. the rest will follow.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: That's why I'm wondering who the more appropriate contact would be.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: yeah, *****************everyone****************** works 12+ hour days.
<mneptok> ;)
* tonyyarusso sighs
<mneptok> someone might be able to make time for you, but that's what they would be doing. taking time from something else.
<tonyyarusso> well, maybe I'll just try what I know and cross my fingers then, or hope they forward it to someone who would be good
<tonyyarusso> I know
<mneptok> do what you love. the rest will follow. ;)
<tonyyarusso> I'm not really expecting a reply, just hoping someone _might_ find a moment
<mneptok> i have a Bachelor's in Mediaeval Studies.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, why not ask sounder as you contemplated earlier?
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> Medieval Studies?
<mneptok> Mediaeval Studies.
<elkbuntu> that sounds cool, tbh. useless, but cool
<Jucato> wow.. medieval studies...
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I think I will.  I'm trying to think of the widest base I can ask, and if I do manage to get a reply from anyone at Canonical, it will be more intelligent than sounder can be at times.  Sounder might work, but might not, if you know what I mean.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, wouldnt asking #u-education be a proper place for asking about education?
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: That exists?
* tonyyarusso looks
<mneptok> Kamping_Kaiser: he wants to know about his education, not Edubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> #ubuntu-education, yes
<tonyyarusso> cool
<elkbuntu> mneptok, i half-finished two courses in environmental science and environmental management in that order
<Kamping_Kaiser> mneptok, yes, i saw. hence the sugestion over #edubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Not tonight, but thanks for the tip.  Maybe I'll try to hit it when it's, you know, day.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: IMO, it's a *really* bad idea to make decisions about education based on some job you think you want.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: It's not really about a job - it's about a class of job / industry.
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: study what interests you.
<tonyyarusso> I don't really know what interests me is the thing, or at least how to study it.
<mneptok> then don't waste money on college
<mneptok> seriously.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> if you don't have some real interest pulling you, don't waste the cash.
<tonyyarusso> Well, not having any degree at all sounds to me like not being able to buy groceries later.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: there was a 10 year gap between high school and Uni for me
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, or, do general 'bonus points' courses... ie, counselling, business management, OH&S etc
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: waiting or delaying != cancelling ;)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: and at 30, college is *so fscking easy*
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: OH&S?
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I suppose.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, Occupational Health & Safety
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i can tell you what worked for me some time
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ah
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: sure.  here or e-mail anytime
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, how old are you? im sure you've said at some point, but i've forgotten
<mneptok> i really enjoyed college, it cost me almost nothing, and i graduated cum laude. all because i waited.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: 20.
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: In second year of uni atm
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, hes yonger then me :(
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, studying what? BA?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Currently in a dual-university/dual-degree program for a B.Sc. in Physics and a B.Ed. (secondary)
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Gynecology. but it's outside of his curricular work.
<tonyyarusso> eww
<Kamping_Kaiser> >.<
<elkbuntu> mneptok, rofl
* mneptok has a doctor's scrub shirt with "STUDENT GYNECOLOGIST" silkscreened on it
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, he's suggesting you get laid...
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Yeah, no thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Not for a while yet.
<mneptok> what idiot woman would sit still as that doctor approached?
<elkbuntu> mneptok, am i allowed to mention your girlfriend here?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: if you weren't, it's too late now .... ;)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, my ribs and jaw now hurt.. sorry :
<tonyyarusso> I know her nick, but she never talks
<mneptok> (and no, i don't give a rat's ass) :)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: she's more active on GIMPnet
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: ah
* mneptok and woo roll GNOME-style
<elkbuntu> for good reason
* elkbuntu ducks hobbsee's stick
* Hobbsee looks in
<mneptok> now called Kstick
<Hobbsee> KDoomStick, thanksverymuch!
<elkbuntu> mneptok, correction, kLong kPointy kSticK
<tonyyarusso> lol
* mneptok waits for Klamydia and KrotchKrickets to be released for KDE
<elkbuntu> rofl
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: what did you do between hs and uni?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: blew guys at a bus station for cigarettes and bourbon.
<mneptok> wait. was that out loud?
<mneptok> *facepalm*
<elkbuntu> rofl
<tonyyarusso> we'll pretend it wasn't
<elkbuntu> mneptok, and Pie Floaters
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahahahah
<Hobbsee> two words:  "oh dear."
* elkbuntu still cracks up at that
<elkbuntu> mneptok, im not sure either Kamping_Kaiser or Hobbsee have heard the story yet
* Hobbsee hasnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> mneptok, + story = scarring?
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, this one is sane, dont worry
<Hobbsee> likely
<elkbuntu> can we pweeeeeeeeeeze have a bedtime story uncle mneptok?
* Hobbsee contemplates uncle + mneptok 
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: I actually described you just the other day to someone as like the weird uncle of Ubuntu IRC.
<mneptok> lol
<elkbuntu> he's not responding ...
<elkbuntu> here he is.. story time story time story time
<mneptok> sorry, just let fabbione into the office and was visiting
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: http://64.26.155.12/static/resume/
<mneptok> (name services appear borked ATM)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> lemme find that quote of mine from the private Canonical channel ....
<mneptok> WRT Mark's posting inviting SuSE devs to hop the fence:
<mneptok> <mneptok> that's why Canonical should have me make such announcements. if the reaction is bad, everyone always act like i'm the crazy uncle that shows up in the front yard without pants, cursing at invisible Luftwaffe fighters. "Sorry he got out again. We'll put him back, and let us know about any damages."
<Hobbsee> haha
<tonyyarusso> sounds about right
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> now, the pie floater story!
<mneptok> so ....
<mneptok> one night at UDS we were forced to share a lounge area with some drunk sales types that were annoying *before* the liquor hit.
<mneptok> now, the best way to fight a forest fire is with controlled burns. fire with fire.
<mneptok> they're being annoying? cue mneptok ....
<mneptok> i proceeded to be as annoying as i could, without being so much so that the tactic was obvious. and the strategy was, "convince tho Aussie guys that a pie floater exists, even though they have not heard of it."
<elkbuntu> they were melbournians, right?
<mneptok> elkbuntu and i spent 10 minutes discussing pie floaters with the drunks, at which point they cut their losses and went to bed.
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Sydney, IIRC
<elkbuntu> mneptok, ah. either way, i lied and said i was from Adelaide
<mneptok> but not Q-land.
<elkbuntu> but it was funny... we annoyed them until they left :D
<mneptok> elkbuntu: i remember creating a mental horse race to see which guy would stop looking at your boobs first.
<elkbuntu> rofl
* Hobbsee is from adelaide too :)
<mneptok> "there can be no winner in a race like this."
<elkbuntu> mneptok, lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mneptok: did any of htem?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, when they left the room
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: good point.
<mneptok> and only then because homo sapiens sapiens do not have eye stalks
<elkbuntu> mneptok, hehe yeah
<mneptok> but if they had had a *leetle* snail DNA ....
<elkbuntu> they were a bit slimy, for sure
<mneptok> IMO that's being kind
<tonyyarusso> was it b/c they were that drunk and stupid, or is elkbuntu surprisingly good-looking, or both?  :P
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, im not small in that region, and the clothes sort of accentuated
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: is there a way to answer that question that allows me to keep both testicles?
<Hobbsee> hah
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That sounds like a bad wardrobe choice for a conference
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: not likely
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it was after hours
<tonyyarusso> That's why she answered
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: right
<tonyyarusso> Well, as long as you had mneptok along to creep them out, you're safe
<jenda> trademark violation! http://www.su.cvut.cz/
<mneptok> i mean, i either say, "they were drunk" and elkbuntu gets offended and hits me. or i say, "she's totally hot!" and force her to move 6 times in 6 months with no forwarding adidress.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it *was* a geek conference
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: fact of the matter is, it seems that any vaguely tight female clothing gets women into trouble.
<elkbuntu> rpf;
<elkbuntu> rofl*
* Hobbsee gets people staring from one of her work shirts, for goodness sake!
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: "work shirt" == something you wear to work, workout shirt, other?
<Mez> Hobbsee, got pics ?:P
<mneptok> (BTW, elkbuntu is totally hot, and when i convince the Aussie authorities that my convictions for stalking are all a big misunderstanding .... )
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: the first
<elkbuntu> rofl
* Hobbsee thumps Mez 
<Hobbsee> Mez: actually, there are pictures from me meeting with elkbuntu and Kamping_Kaiser
<Mez> Hobbsee, work in hooters ? :P
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: gotcha
<Mez> Hobbsee, in the work shirt ?
<tonyyarusso> gaaaaah
<tonyyarusso> I'm getting kernel spam all over the place
<mneptok> Hobbsee: is this "work shirt" from your other job as a pole dancer?
* Hobbsee works in a supermarket
<tonyyarusso> and forget the command to supress it
<Hobbsee> mneptok: no.
<mneptok> :(
* Hobbsee is no pole dancer
<mneptok> Hobbsee: the day is young
<tonyyarusso> wait - I wrote it down in a bug report once!  /me hits LP
<jenda> What supermarket is this that they have pole dancers?
<Mez> jenda: I dont know - but I wanna go to them
<Mez> Hobbsee, you should take up pole dancing, it's great exercise
<Hobbsee> jenda: clearly one that you want to go to
<Hobbsee> http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/pics/
<Hobbsee> for all you crazy people
<tonyyarusso> That sounds like it should be my URL
<Hobbsee> heh
<tonyyarusso> which one's who?
<mneptok> jebus. the first pic i select has the Sydney harbor bridge.
<mneptok> it's like a fscking .au cmmercial :)
<elkbuntu> lol
<Mez> mneptok, was that "bridge.jpg" ?
<apokryphos> I want a linux t-shirt, argh
<apokryphos> and a kde one 8)
<Mez> apokryphos, coming to LRL ?
<tonyyarusso> wait, I can figure it out from the others
<Hobbsee> mneptok: well, we were in circ quay...
<apokryphos> Mez: what's that?
<Mez> http://www.lugradio.org/live/2007/
<apokryphos> never listen to lugradio
<apokryphos> are you taking part in it?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* Mez is hosting the KDE/Kubuntu stand
<apokryphos> nice; throwing katapults out? ;-)
<tonyyarusso> Hi Seveas
<Mez> apokryphos, I'll be pimping it as usual, yes
<elkbuntu> why the hell does the UK have to be so far from .au :(
<Hobbsee> Mez: yay :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: btw, you have a 403 forbidden on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/Lart.flat.db and and internal server error on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: because we need to move countries
<apokryphos> Europe's the place to be.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i know
<apokryphos> it's fun, it's hip, it's cool
<elkbuntu> it doesnt have john howard
<Hobbsee> someone offer me a job there then :P
<elkbuntu> ditto
<Hobbsee> yeah, true that.  damned work choices
<apokryphos> and FOSDEM :D
<apokryphos> this year they've got http://fosdem.org/2007/schedule/speakers/mark+reinhold speaking :O
<tonyyarusso> I'd love to got to Sweden and/or Finland some day
* Hobbsee notes that they're currently threatening to get rid of "water allowed at work" again
<tonyyarusso> bleh.  I put a CD in my laptop and now it won't play it nor give it back.
<apokryphos> someone managing something as crazy large as JDK will be interesting to see
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, both known
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: 'k.  :)
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, I'm hacking on factoids.cgi and whacking supybot to not reset the permissions on the lart db EVERY FUCKING TIME I EDIT A LART
<elkbuntu> !ohmy | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* elkbuntu runs
<jenda> !language
* jenda hides
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/elkbuntu!#hell]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/elkbuntu!#hell]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Mez> "go to hell"
<Seveas> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> @lart elkbuntu
* Ubugtu beats elkbuntu senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<elkbuntu> rofl
<Seveas> @lart elkbuntu again
* Ubugtu pushes the wall down onto elkbuntu again whilst whistling innocently
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ohp.  Happy to wait :)  Having a working bot is more important than being able to get the Lart db - consider it a "priority - low" wishlist :)
<Seveas> @lart elkbuntu once more
* Ubugtu throws elkbuntu once more into /dev/null
<elkbuntu> why didnt jenda go to hell as well?
<jenda> shh!
<elkbuntu> i love you too, Seveas :)
<Hobbsee> @lart Seveas
* Ubugtu strangles Hobbsee with a doohicky mouse cord
<Seveas> elkbuntu, he lives in .cz - close to hell
* jenda thwacks Seveas!
<mneptok> Seveas: .cz is nowhere near my pants
<jenda> @lart Dennis
* Ubugtu drops Dennis from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<Seveas> mneptok, your pant's aren't hell - they're merely beelzebubs weekend hangout
* Hobbsee recalls what happened earlier.  /akick
<Seveas> yeah, that was fun :)
<apokryphos> haha
<apokryphos> chanserv.py's one weakness ;-)
<Seveas> apokryphos, I'm already fixing it
<Hobbsee> haha
<jenda> I'll be going close to hell soon too - it's called India.
<apokryphos> must discover new things in LEVEL then 8)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Say, I've been wondering about some educational issues, and I know you're doing the Ubuntu cert stuff - would you be able to tell me anything about what edu background is necessary for that?  I prefer using software than writing it (ie, not coding much, so most comp sci programs don't look appealing, wondering what else there is)
<jenda> I'll be giving the mosquitos a month to eat me.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, it's sysadmin, not compsci
<apokryphos> what sysadmin degrees are there, though?
<Seveas> LPI mostly
<apokryphos> in the UK guys get thrown into comp sci first
<Seveas> ubuntu certification is LPI level 1 (so exams 101 and 102) and an Ubuntu exam (exam 199)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Are there university degrees that are similar to LPI stuff?
<tonyyarusso> Or do you do something else, then the LPI course?
<Seveas> LPI course is included with the ubuntu course
<tonyyarusso> right
<tonyyarusso> but is there anything formal schooling wise along those lines?  Trying to figure out what you could do prior to those courses, if anything would be relevant.
<Seveas> just do some sysadminning with ubuntu for at least 6 months
<tonyyarusso> hmm, okay
<tonyyarusso> I do a bit of that anyway, just by using it myself.  Not very in-depth, but hey.
<Seveas> real sysadmin stuff, not just maintaining a local machine
<tonyyarusso> Such as?  Don't have access to a lot to work with.  Two machines here - one laptop and one desktop that's being used as a LAMP/ftp server.
<apokryphos> how are you going to get to do sysadmin stuff exactly without anything, though?
<apokryphos> surely people are only going to really take you on if you have experience in the field
<Seveas> the target for this course is basically someone with some sysadmin experience on other operating systems
<Seveas> target audience i should say
<Seveas> the list of LPI and Ubuntu objectives for the course can be found online
<apokryphos> are there people there who haven't done comp sci?
<Seveas> yeah
<apokryphos> how did they get their sysadmin experience?
<Seveas> everyone but me hasn't done CS
<popey> http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<apokryphos> wow
<Seveas> and I'm not target audience, but way above :)
<elkbuntu> aka the nitpicker
<Seveas> yes, very much
<Seveas> jenda, poke
* mneptok shakes his fist at LPI
<jenda> *poked*
<Seveas> unpoke
<Seveas> just solved :)
<jenda> damn you!
<jenda> 
<elkbuntu> Seveas, so would someone as n00b as me be capable of LPI?
<Seveas> you'd need some course material (there are half-decent LPI books at oreilly)
<Seveas> the course we're doing now will be too expensive for most of us
<popey> I wouldn't say you're noob elkbuntu
<mneptok> apokryphos: speuaking from experience, i would *always* hire a sysadmin with experience rather than education.
<Seveas> mneptok, ++
<elkbuntu> popey, i would :
<apokryphos> mneptok: where do they get their experience?
<elkbuntu> but thanks for the compliment :)
* elkbuntu huggles popey
<Seveas> apokryphos, fiddling with their own servers
<Seveas> (in my case that is)
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, volunteer sysadminning
<Seveas> mneptok is a lousy sysadmin though
* popey fiddles with his servers
<Seveas> so I wouldn't hire him anyway
<elkbuntu> lol
<mneptok> apokryphos: do you know how to breathe? ever take a Uni course on breathing? ;)
<Seveas> jenda, poke again :)
<apokryphos> I thought it was mentioned that local machine testing didn't really cut it
<Seveas> apokryphos, I said servers, not local machine
<mneptok> Seveas: dude. i'm an awesome sysadmin. i can even use regedit!
<mneptok> MCSE
<Seveas> mneptok, but do you know ldapvi?
<apokryphos> Seveas: my local machine is a server 8)
<mneptok> Must Consult Sameone Experienced.
<mneptok> *Someone
<Seveas> mneptok, LOL
<mneptok> ;)
<jenda> *poked*
<Seveas> jenda, PM
<apokryphos> I'd like to do sysadmin stuff for the sole purpose of getting people onto Linux. Now, once I combine that with Philosophy, profit++
* mneptok heads home
<tonyyarusso> What's the offtopic policy for the ubuntu-irc ML?  You guys are a really awesome group for some of the questions I have, but it wouldn't really be within its purpose.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, zero-tolerance if I'm in charge :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Dang.  All right.  :P
<tonyyarusso> was worth a shot
<tonyyarusso> brb - making breakfast
* jenda mutters that the ubuntu-ops channel policy for offtopic is also zero tolerance
* popey tolerates jenda 
<popey> :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: heh
* Mez was just wondering why it was so dark in his flat
<Mez> then he realised he was wearing sunglasses
<apokryphos> eyes weren't open?
<Seveas> lol!
<apokryphos> ah, that one
<popey> heh
* Hobbsee checks for arsenic in her dinner
<Mez> It's cause their transition lenses
<Mez> so they're normally clear
<jenda> :)
<Mez> but because i went ti the shops and it's the first sunny day in about 8 months
* apokryphos recalls the advert
<Mez> it surprised me
<Hobbsee> Mez: ahhh, i like them.  clipons are better thouhg.
<Hobbsee> for the precise reason you mention
<Mez> Hobbsee, lol - but- meh i need them
<Mez> light sensitive migraines
<Hobbsee> ooh, ouch.
* Mez goes and makes himself 4 or 5 sandwhiches
<Hobbsee> they wouldnt help you as you just go outside though...
<Mez> Hobbsee, *shrugs*
<Mez> better than nothing
<Hobbsee> true that
<Mez> Hobbsee, plus they block cxertain types of light out anyways
<Mez> which is why you're not allowed to wear them while driving (oir at least they reccomend you dont)
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh really?  interesting.
<Mez> indeed] tis why the opticians ask if you dirve when you go to them
<elkbuntu> whelp... im off to bed
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: what tz are you btw?  I can never quite tell.
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, .au
<elkbuntu> sydney time
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That's UTC+what though?
<Kamping_Kaiser> +10.30 atm (?)
* tonyyarusso could look it up, but...
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, +10 for sydney
<tonyyarusso> ah
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, gworldclock is useful ;)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i must only be +9.30 atm then
<elkbuntu> meanwhile, work for the dole sucks.. dont know how they expect people to have time to find work while doing it when they dont give time exemptions for attending networking things like conferences :(
<Mez> /ctcp elkbuntu time
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, gnight then :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yeh, wftd sucks
<tonyyarusso> work for the dole?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, er, just a mo.
<tonyyarusso> I'm assuming not the political campaign of the '90s?
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, yes, your signing worked ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> * :)
<elkbuntu> yay!
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, its aka is 'mutual obligation', but basicly means 'teh govt fks you hard'
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, :)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it's where you do a prescribed amount of volunteer work while actively seeking work while on welfare
<elkbuntu> but i took a week off for UDS and a week off for LCA, and the agency mismanaged and i lost a couple of weeks elsewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> its hardly volunteer
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> seeing the amount of breeching that goes on
* Mez needs to get some keysignings done again
<scribz> hi there, i tried to join ubuntu, but apparently i'm banned. as far as i know i've not been in there before so how come i'm banned ?
<Mez> scribz, your hostmask is banned
<Mez> lemme just find logs
<tonyyarusso> the ban is a month and a half old, by my calculation
<tonyyarusso> (ubugtu's, actually)
<Mez> indeed
<Mez> I'll remove it now
<scribz> thanks Mez
<Mez> done
<Mez> chanserv.py is useful, you dont have t work out which mask fits which person
<Mez> just /cs unban scribz
<Mez> ;)
<tonyyarusso> I've been meaning to attempt to port that function to perl for irssi
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mez, does it set an exeption, or remove the ban?
<tonyyarusso> my current script is great for setting bans, but doesn't remove them
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, remove the ban
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Mez> tonyyarusso, /msg chanserv unban nick
<tonyyarusso> Mez: just needs an /au then or something
<tonyyarusso> I have the chanserv.py source - just need to look at it when I have time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> lmfao
<Mez> http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=416
<LjL> people are complaining by mail that apt.byethost14.com doesn't work... i didn't think people were actually *using* that. stupid free providers :\
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* jenda just invented a smiley:
<jenda> ?
<tonyyarusso> oh dear
<jenda> it can mean, confused, or it can mean "sniffin'"
<effie_jayx> jenda: ???
<LjL> :-?
<effie_jayx> you called?=
<LjL> that's what i use...
<effie_jayx> geee...
<jenda> effie_jayx: you mentioned my name in -es a while back.
<tonyyarusso> *v*
<jenda> _
<effie_jayx> jenda: I was reminding them of your proposal
<jenda> ok :)
<effie_jayx> they are discussin the ubuntu-es issue
<effie_jayx> they are still stuck on the fact that es is all spanish speakers... :S
<LjL> distinguish channels from teams... please...
<effie_jayx> LjL: #ubuntu-es
* jenda shrugs
<LjL> effie_jayx: i know - i'm saying channel names shouldn't necessarily be the same as team names
<LjL> they're different issues
<LjL> channels are mainly to give ubuntu users *support*
<effie_jayx> they claim they have been there long before the current LoCo structure was stablished...
<LjL> and they should not care about the internal politics
<effie_jayx> LjL: true... but the issue does not lie on the name...
<effie_jayx> LjL: it got diverted to that
<LjL> yes - and wrongly so
<LjL> hence my plead to keep issues separate
<effie_jayx> well ... jono wants the channel to go to the spanish team...
<effie_jayx> and jenda suggested that teh spanish team decides...
<effie_jayx> LjL: jono just wanted to organize the things a bit...  the LoCo structure is not really well understood in latin america
<apokryphos> I'm wondering if yipe shouldn't be +b in -offtopic and not +q
<apokryphos> bit sad to let someone watch a channel when they can't post to it, unless they're just cooling off
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: he's not in ther eanyway, is he?
<apokryphos> he is
<Hobbsee> oh, so he is
<nalioth> if he starts join/part shenanigans or something . . .  otw, i say leave things as they are
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Quintin said: !dpi is http://scanline.ca/dpi/
<LjL> uhm, bah, that page is interesting, but it is more a statement of opinion (which i don't even quite agree with) than instructions for users
<LjL> besides, i dislike quintin :P
<effie_jayx> LjL,  you speak spanish?
<LjL> effie_jayx: not really, but i guess it somewhat ;)
<LjL> helped two or three people in -es yesterday... though i had a hard time finding the words sometimes
<effie_jayx> LjL,  :D
<effie_jayx> LjL,  nalioth kicks ass in spanish too... :D
<effie_jayx> literally
<LjL> my spanish really just comes from the knowledge of a limited couple of words, and using italian grammar on top of that
<LjL> and guessing the rest
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> you try.. :D ...
<LjL> effie_jayx: i'd give you a little show but nobody in -es is asking anything that i can answer ;P
<effie_jayx> lol @ LjL's Spanish show...
<effie_jayx> you should see elkbuntu  going at it :D
<effie_jayx> she's a celebrity in #ubuntu-ve :D
<tonyyarusso> I'm amused by the thought of a "celebrity" on IRC
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso, well ... she's a local hero then...
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: 'k :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, cybermatt said: where is ircd.conf when it is installed via apt-get
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yipe> why don't I get the message "Cannot send to chan" or whatever when I try to talk in -offtopic? Do you have some sort of.... I don't know... different kind of mute going on in there?
<PriceChild> Because afaik yipe your message is sent to the channel ops... but don't quote me on that :)
<yipe> really?
<yipe> weird
<jenda> yipe: you are muted in the channel.
<jenda> I don't think the channel ops get your messages, either.
<yipe> oh I'm well aware that I'm muted, I'm just wondering why I don't get the normal error message when I try to talk
<PriceChild> jenda, well none of them are opp'd so they wouldn't be... :)
<jenda> yipe: cannot send to channel should be the normal error message.
<yipe> yeah, it doesn't say that
<yipe> it doesn't give me any message at all
<gnomefreak> yipe: look on server window
<gnomefreak> if its not giving you a error than you are not muted
<gnomefreak> mre than likely
<gnomefreak> more
<yipe> yeah, it's not saying anything there either
<gnomefreak> who muted you?
<yipe> Seveas,
<gnomefreak> if it is not showing you than i dont knwo but why would you need it to show you more than once?
<yipe> because that's how I test to see if he's removed the mute yet or not :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> you can also have a look at the banlist it's there.
<apokryphos> well now you will get that message
<apokryphos> though in your case I'm not sure it's worth having a mute instead of a ban, really
<yipe> there it goes :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<yipe> apokryphos, what do you mean? and really, what's the difference?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> yipe: /msg ubotu umode tells you the difference
<yipe> I meant what's the practical difference between being banned and muted?
<yipe> either way, I'm not talking, so the result is the same
<ompaul> banned means you can't get back in
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<yipe> I know what it means, apokryphos said I should be banned instead of muted, I'm just wondering what he thinks that will accomplish or change
<ompaul> yipe, you pushed and pushed and pushed and pushed
<ompaul> so you get removed, you know this
<apokryphos> yipe: actually I didn't say that. I was thinking about which would be more appropriate.
<yipe> ompaul, I'm not arguing that
<yipe> although to be honest I do think the initial incident was blown way out of proportion, and keeping me muted this long over that is a bit ridiculous
<apokryphos> not at all. Your language was appalling and your behaviour inexcusable
<ompaul> yipe, stop now
<ompaul> please
<apokryphos> I don't think you'll be unmuted any time soon, either.
<yipe> ompaul, I'm not doing anything
<apokryphos> oh come on
<apokryphos> you've just said that a decision made by operators was "ridiculous"
<ompaul> that is what we want you to do now
<nalioth> yipe, we've talked about this before.  please don't bring it up in here again.
<yipe> and wait for Seveas to remove it? You know that'll take forever
<ompaul> yipe, perhaps you should
<apokryphos> there's no ambiguity about that; your ban will not be lifted any time soon
<ompaul> now leave the subject alone
<ompaul> I am now going to eat food
<yipe> you do that
<apokryphos> yipe: stop
<yipe> now what?
<apokryphos> you know exactly what. Please don't give us this extra childish attitude.
<yipe> calm down apokryphos, I'm not causing any trouble
<apokryphos> once again useless to say one thing when you were clearly in fact doing the contrary
<apokryphos> but anyhow, is there anything else we can help you with?
<nalioth> yipe: you won't be waiting for seveas to remove it. but you will be waiting if you keep reminding us.
<yipe> nah, I was just curious about the "cannot send to chan" thing
<yipe> there's a cryptic statement
<yipe> has anyone seen the movie "the weatherman" with nick cage? my friend recommended it but I'm a little low on cash and I don't want to rent it if it's not gonna be good
<nalioth> yipe the social channels are "that way" >>
<yipe> I can't talk in them :P
<nalioth> sure you can
<yipe> actually no, that was just the wrong chan, sorry
<yipe> anyways, see you guys later
<apokryphos> blah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v essy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* apokryphos notes that smurf is best contacted by email
<apokryphos> been pinging him for a few weeks in -locoteams, then decided to email him, and I get a response in a few minutes ;-)
<apokryphos> so locobot_2 is now finally out of #xubuntu
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, ping
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Lot of people getting dumped into -unregged....
<PriceChild> Maybe +J needs to be raised slightly?
<PriceChild> Anyone?
<SportChick> PriceChild: #ubuntu was briefly changed, I believe because of an impending bot threat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> PriceChild: did you see what I wrote?
<jenda> SportChick: you scared his client to death.
<SportChick> jenda: apparently
<PriceChild> back sorry
<PriceChild> nope :P
<PriceChild> I pressed ctrl+x by acciadent... which is REALLY bugging me
<jenda> it was the 'omg staff' reflex :)
<SportChick> PriceChild: #ubuntu was briefly changed, I believe because of an impending bot threat
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<SportChick> it is temporary
<PriceChild> jenda, I manage with you :P
<PriceChild> SportChick, ahhh ok... I remember bearperson mentioning that come to think of it
<SportChick> PriceChild: yep
<jenda> PriceChild: well, I'm tame, you know.
<SportChick> once we're comfortable the threat is over, #ubuntu will be returned to its normal state
<PriceChild> jenda, only cuz they haven't let you loose yet :P
<jenda> hehe
<PriceChild> Ok sounds good :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-07
<nalioth> new nick of neoxan is Schnickfitzel or FickSchnitzel (both are regged to him)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> PriceChild: were they kicked in from a dcc or from a bot attack?
<PriceChild> apokryphos, pardon?
<apokryphos> in -unregged
<apokryphos> oh, +r is still set
<apokryphos> why still?
<PriceChild> bot attack imminent supposedly
<PriceChild> and +J was decreased....
<apokryphos> nope, it wasn't decreased
<PriceChild> ah ok... sorry :)
<nixternal> apokryphos: quick question about your bugbot, can it read the Chicago planet feeds and post to the channel when a new post is made?
<effie_jayx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nixternal> Hi ubotu, I am nixternal, all-knowing pain in the ass. You can browse my brain with a . . . ahh hell, who am I trying to kid, I don't have a brain
<effie_jayx> lol
<apokryphos> nixternal: I shouldn't be here, but sure ;-)
<nixternal> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> y ubotu closed source? :S
<maxamillion> ubotu: is closed source?
<maxamillion> errr ... -:
<effie_jayx> from the ubotu brain site ....
<effie_jayx> Forbidden
<effie_jayx> You don't have permission to access /code/ on this server.
<maxamillion> well, then again ... LaunchPad is closed source
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu's a supy bot isnt it?
<effie_jayx> jajajajaj
<jenda> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol, ubotu pm'd me
<jenda> you don't have write access to my system's source, and that doesn't make it closed source :)
<jenda> I think you could get copies of all of ubotu's source if you wanted to.
<LjL> not right now apparently
<jenda> ok :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> pong maxamillion
<maxamillion> PriceChild: got a a double posting spammer thread on the forums for you ... lemme link you in pm
<PriceChild> maxamillion, could you use the "report" button top right of the post?
<PriceChild> i've just noticed a mini flood...
<maxamillion> oh ok
<maxamillion> PriceChild: he ... or the admin/mod team removed the thread(s) already :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Does anybody have a clue what Seveas was trying to ping me about around 21:24 UTC?
<LjL> ok, added "/mode #ubuntu-unregged -i" to my "panic" alias...
<SportChick> panic alias?
<LjL> !no offtopic4offtopic is <reply> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> SportChick: the alias for clonebots... sets +rR, joins -unregged, and sets an appropriate topic for it (well, now we should always join it, so it's all kind of outdated)
<SportChick> aha
<SportChick> nice
<LjL> it also uses to call the !traffic factoid, but that wouldn't work too well given how konversation gets crazy when there's too much scrolling... read "multiple accidental presses of the panic button" =)
<LjL> s/uses/used/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Mez> FSCKING FLIES!
<tonyyarusso> @now geneva
<tonyyarusso> @now zurich
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Zurich: February 07 2007, 06:32:03 - Next meeting: Edubuntu in 6 hours 27 minutes
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<nalioth> - @now tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> 00:33
<concept10> Madpilot, could you do me a favor?
<Madpilot> concept10, hmm?
<concept10> Madpilot, could you remove me from the banlist of #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> concept10, looks like mneptok only removed you yesterday - the basic ban is 48hrs.
<concept10> Madpilot, he told me 24 hours, but thats cool
<Madpilot> hmm - mneptok should be on shortly, you can take it up with him
<concept10> Madpilot, alright, thanks - later
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> morning Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee BLEEP!!!!
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey :)
* jenda BLEEP!!!!
<jenda> hm. Doesn't seem to always work.
<Hobbsee> heh
<jenda> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey jenda :)
* Hobbsee eyerolls at this guy in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you know, i thought windows users understood the difference between full version and upgrade.
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, dezinezan? Frankly, I'm beginning to suspect trolling...
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: possibly.  yeah
<Hobbsee> in the other order
<Tm_T> Hrrr.
<Tm_T> There's something like -35'C outside and I'm trapped in home, being sick(o).
<Tm_T> Not fun.
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Hobbsee> hey Seveas!
<Seveas> ola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, can you think of an alternative factoid for !vista .. the 'evil overlord' thing seems to irritate people on a philosophical level
* Hobbsee thinks "defective by design" in there somewhere would be a good catchphrase.
<elkbuntu> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<elkbuntu> it has the badvista.org url, which is a branch of dbd
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont see a problem with the factoid
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, it's not exactly CoC compliant for a start ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !coc > Kamping_Kaiser
* Kamping_Kaiser will have to look at the coc again to know that or no
<elkbuntu> part of the 'being respectful' part, dear
<elkbuntu> namecalling isnt respectful, even if deserved
* Hobbsee notes that the badvista url doesnt come up for her at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it name calling or simply being descriptive? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, *disapears bacin into -meeting*
<elkbuntu> ooh, edubuntu meeting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<elkbuntu> ogra alive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Tm_T> Sure? Maybe he's zombie?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mez> !seen tonyyarusso
<apokryphos> doesn't work anymore; need to use seenserv
<beuno> Mez: AFAIK tonnyyarusso is going to be little on IRC, he sent out an email
<Mez> yeah thats why i was pinging him
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> ubotu,  you are closed source :(
<PriceChild> He isn't?
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  I can't see the code...
<effie_jayx> the code folder is restricted
<apokryphos> ubotu's a supybot, and the plugins it uses are available online
<effie_jayx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> im bettting he is open source but Seveas code is closed source
<gnomefreak> effie_jayx: apt-get source supybot
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, Sevea s has probably just made a mistake on the server with permissions somewhere... I'm sure he'll fix it soon enough.
<jenda> effie_jayx: you can't see ubotu's particular code, but you can certainly obtain copies of sourcode with any binary distribution thereof.
<jenda> --> GPL ;)
<PriceChild> jenda, you can get its Encyclopedia code etc....
<PriceChild> via bzr...
<jenda> indeed.
<apokryphos> I just grabbed the latest revision from bzr and it seems fine
<effie_jayx> great :D
<PriceChild> apokryphos, yeah but the link on the /code/ page isn't there cuz something's broken :)
<effie_jayx> I am interested in having one for a local lug... my debian friends were impressed with the bots ;)
<apokryphos> blah, just something mucked up with permissions of the index.html probably
<apokryphos> bzr branch http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/  will get you it
<effie_jayx> thanks for everything
<effie_jayx> :F
<apokryphos> !test
<PriceChild> Passed
<apokryphos> now all we need to do is PriceChild is now known as ubotu ;-)
<PriceChild> /nick ubotu
* PriceChild is tempted to swap but better not to save a collision :P
<PriceChild> eek! :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: what did you do? ;)
<apokryphos> and Seveas is nowhere to be seen, hm
<PriceChild> I didn't touch anything!!!
<effie_jayx> you guys broke it :D
* PriceChild runs
<effie_jayx> I'm soo telling Seveas
<effie_jayx> :D
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> thats what you get for trying to change ubotus nick ;)
<apokryphos> I'll bring in ubotwo
<PriceChild> And let it suffer my wrath just like the other..... ahem... good idea
<PriceChild> ubotu's back
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<PriceChild> woooo I'm psychic :)
<Jucato> welcome back ubotu
<PriceChild> Either that or doesn't join all the channels in one go :P
<apokryphos> now wait for five minutes :P
<Jucato> tralalala
* Jucato starts counting down
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<apokryphos> excellent
<Jucato> what's the command again to find out info about a factoid? like who last changed it or to what it is aliased to?
<apokryphos> !-test
<ubotu> test has no aliases - added by Amaranth on 2006-08-09 10:19:13
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> thanks
<apokryphos> there was me thinking that I had a nice filelister script going, and then Seveas just *has* to have something way nicer, like http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/
<apokryphos> which almost looks as good as a file manager ;-)
<PriceChild> haha that's nice
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> 83.230.*.* warning #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v joejaxx]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> <Mrulez> in #ubuntu....
* SportChick peeks in
<PriceChild> SportChick, will your scroll back go that far? ;)
<SportChick> PriceChild: to what PriceChild ?
<SportChick> oops overzealous on the tabcompletes :)
<PriceChild> ? :s
<SportChick> PriceChild: were you referring to the mrulez thing? or something else?
<PriceChild> yeah... cuz you were on your phone yesterday? :)
<jenda> LjL: damn... that mask seems familiar, doesn't it?
<SportChick> PriceChild: I know that :)
<SportChick> just wasn't sure how far back you wnated me to scrol
<PriceChild> SportChick, well then I'm confused again sorry :)
<PriceChild> ahhh ok
<PriceChild> not too far back at all... just thought I'd make a lil joke :)
<SportChick> PriceChild: hehe :)
<PriceChild> grrr he's back
<PriceChild> I'm 80% sure he's just trying to be annoying...
<PriceChild> and rising...
<effie_jayx> lol @ jenda's incursion to latin america
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> jenda (n=jenda@ubuntu/member/jenda) ha entrado en #ubuntu-lat
<effie_jayx> jenda> Does anyone speak latin here? :)
<jenda> :)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  funny man... funny ... given all the tension in that channel
<jenda> I am actually looking for someone who speaks latin :)
<jenda> but nevermind, books will do.
<jenda> (but yes, it was a joke to come and ask in -lat)
* apokryphos speaks Greek
<apokryphos> which Latin ruthlessly stole from 8)
<tsmithe> jenda, Brunellus?
<jenda> tsmithe: yep, he sure does :)
<jenda> apokryphos: indeed :)
<tsmithe> jenda, well then there's your man
<jenda> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> heya
<PriceChild> eek its a Seeker` !
<nalioth> gnomefreak: leave 'em  :)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> sorry working on something and got all kinds of pings
<nalioth> they were all klined almost immediately
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<maddash> hi, is anyone around? some guy in offtopic won't stop pinging me
<ompaul> who
<ompaul> logs please
<maddash> 16:45:17 -- CTCP VERSION received from Crazytales2
<maddash> 16:45:00 <MsgToThePpl>  <enouf> is a card Reader (mmc/transflash etc 23in1)
<maddash> 16:45:02 <dkr> mindframe: I've been trying to get used to gnome-terminal so i can have nifty transparency and fullscreen support, but I ended up back using xterms, :)
<maddash> 16:45:17 -- CTCP VERSION received from Crazytales2
<maddash> 16:45:32 <enouf> MsgToThePpl: CD ? .. wtf? a CF card? a USB Device? wtf are you using there .. I still don't know .. and now I don't care anymore
<maddash> 16:45:51 <Guerin> enouf: it's a virtual usb device
<maddash> that was while I was in #debian
<maddash> please tell him to stop
<gnomefreak> did he stop?
<ompaul> I just did
<nalioth> he just wants to know what irc client you are running, maddash
<maddash> ok. sorry for the fuss, then. it gets me nervous b/c I've been receiving "pings of death" lately.
<Tm_T> 00:01 <Kubuntu|Slave> FUCK U BITCH NIGGER NOBODY HAS AN ISSUE BUTA UR FAGOT NOOB NIGGER  ASS, Im not the one talking bout COC U FAGGOT
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> After kickban, love these geniuses.
<Tm_T> Oh, now he tried to hurt me with ctcp ping. :o
<ompaul> jenda, ^^^^^
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^^
<nalioth> ompaul: ^^^^^^
<nalioth> ompaul: sorted.
<ompaul> nalioth, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ompaul> :)
<jenda> o.O
<Tm_T> nalioth: privmsg ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-08
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> how long has #ubuntu been +R?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth: since one hour at least
<nalioth> wow
<LjL> nalioth: uhm... it's there since you set it at 21:02 CET :-)
<LjL> nalioth: besides that - i see in the log that it was mudkip again, only this time with mudk1p as nick... did his bots join -unregged?
<LjL> i had forwarded mu*kip* to -unregged to see if he would be so kind to give us advance notice, this time
<nalioth> no, he completely bypassed your bans
<Tm_T> Aww.
<LjL> hm weird though
<LjL> the first attack, he joined as mudkip
<LjL> then, that was banned, and yesterday he joined as muudkip
<LjL> i was convinced that he would try with the previous name, first
<LjL> or perhaps muuudkip (but that would have been forwarded to -unregged too)
<LjL> so either he saw the bans, or i don't know
<nalioth> trolls are smart
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<LjL> well, his bots don't even attempt to get around +J...
<LjL> i'm not sure i call that smart
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> LjL: Atleast you don't get threats like "next time I setup my windows irc war & uber flood ur dumb ass till u keep logging off"
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> Why they don't just start fanclub, I wonder.
<LjL> but those amuse me :P
<Tm_T> Sure do.
<Tm_T> For a time, but at some point you only get irritated.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> weird
<Amaranth> did anyone else see the message from "John"?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Jordan_U said: !nvidea | nv is the reverse engineered open source driver get the official nvidia driver here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, nothlit said: !KMenuGnome is <reply> K Menu Gnome and Gnome Menu Extended are two packages to help you reduce clutter in the menus of a dual KDE/GNOME install. See http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31031 (K Menu Gnome) and http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31035 (Gnome Menu Extended)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> omg my eyes
<Hobbsee> mneptok: what's up?
<nalioth> he saw Ubugtu lart 37 . . . .
<mneptok> Hobbsee: site referenced by BB today
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> @lart 27 mneptok
* Ubugtu @#ubuntu-ops:~$ deluser mneptok
<mneptok> it's just ... humanity is weird.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: doesnt seem that scary to me
<mneptok> s/27/37/
<nalioth> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
<nalioth> thirty-seven, not twenty-seven
<kgoetz> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey kgoetz
<Hobbsee> nalioth: heh
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you see? he's totally blotzed now
<Hobbsee> yep
<Madpilot> "* Ubugtu shows hexidigital a photo of mneptok for no particular reason" - heh. hadn't run into that lart before. Hobbsee has some competition in the @lart department now, I see!
<Hobbsee> heh, yep
<mneptok> Mickey's on the production line. I'm a super mouse in time. Everybody's doing the goose step out in Anaheim. (They're goosesteppin' out in Anaheim). Mastermouse gonna feel no fear. Mickey's gonna lead us to the new frontier. Everybody wants to be the perfect mouseketeer. (Be perfect. Be a mouseketeer).
<mneptok> and there's stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukas over Disneyland!
<nalioth> anyone know about firefox here?
<Mez> !firefox | nalioth
<ubotu> nalioth: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Madpilot> Firefox? that's the browser that copies Opera all the time, isn't it?
<Madpilot> ;)
<nalioth> Mez: no shizzle
<nalioth> i'm having a problem with tabs
<Mez> nalioth, ;)
<Mez> sup ?
<mneptok> Madpilot: yeah, i love how they stole the idea of extending functionality with an extensions API.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> oh. wait. Opera has nothing like that.
<mneptok> :P
<Hobbsee> yes, but opera sucks
<Madpilot> mneptok, I was thinking more in terms of tabs, being able to drag tabs, popup blocking, all the cool stuff that Opera pretty much invented :)
<Hobbsee> Q.E.D.
<Hobbsee> :P
<Madpilot> and Opera does have a plugin structure, just that very few people use it...
<mneptok> Madpilot: UserJS is to the Fx plugin API what a tricycle is to travel through the fourth dimension.
<Madpilot> you're the fourth dimensional travel expert, aren't you? ;)
<Mez> no, thats me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, bimberi said: no ops-#ubuntu-au is <reply> Help! elkbuntu, Fujitsu, siccness, kgoetz, Kamping_Kaiser or `6og
<Kamping_Kaiser> ops is dynamic isnt it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i should only need to be in once...
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, it's static, and you gotta prod someone with edit powahs.
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes elkbuntu 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> how do you specify per-channel factoids again?
<apokryphos> elkbuntu: factoid-#channel
<elkbuntu> !ops-#ubuntu-au is <reply> Help! elkbuntu, Fujitsu, siccness, kgoetz, Kamping_Kaiser or `6og
<ubotu> But ops-#ubuntu-au already means something else!
<elkbuntu> ubotu, no ops-#ubuntu-au is <reply> Help! elkbuntu, Fujitsu, siccness, kgoetz, Kamping_Kaiser or `6og
<ubotu> I'll remember that elkbuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, please, me in there once....
<elkbuntu> it failed anyway
<apokryphos> !ops-#ubuntu-au
<ubotu> Help! YukiCuss, Fujitsu, elkbuntu, Kamping_Kaiser, siccness, jdub
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> !no ops-#ubuntu-au is <reply> Help! elkbuntu, Fujitsu, siccness, kgoetz, Kamping_Kaiser or `6og
<ubotu> I'll remember that apokryphos
<apokryphos> !ops-#ubuntu-au
<elkbuntu> i fear i've overwritten the main !ops :(
<elkbuntu> !ops
<ubotu> Help! elkbuntu, Fujitsu, siccness, kgoetz, Kamping_Kaiser or `6og
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> shit
<apokryphos> heh, don't worry
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> must be a bug in the bot
<apokryphos> !search ops
<ubotu> Found: desktops, laptop, ops-#kubuntu, exploit, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, botabuse, tor-#ubuntu-ops-also, ops-#ubuntu-nz, medic, ops-#edubuntu
<apokryphos> !ops-#ubuntu-au
<ubotu> Help! YukiCuss, Fujitsu, elkbuntu, Kamping_Kaiser, siccness, jdub
<elkbuntu> lets find an ops call and fix !ops
<apokryphos> !no ops is <reply> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ubotu> I'll remember that apokryphos
<apokryphos> !search ops
<ubotu> Found: desktops, laptop, ops-#kubuntu, exploit, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, botabuse, tor-#ubuntu-ops-also, ops-#ubuntu-nz, medic, ops-#edubuntu
<bimberi> apokryphos: I fixed it
<bimberi> !no ops is <reply> Help! Amaranth, tonyyarusso, apokryphos, thoreauputic, Nalioth, fabbione, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, DBO, imbrandon, elkbuntu, LjL, Mez or mneptok
<ubotu> I'll remember that bimberi
<Amaranth> arg
<bimberi> in trying to change ops-#ubuntu-au it changed ops :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay for not being on !ops
<mneptok> jesus. i'm "the professor and mary-ann" on that list. :/
<Amaranth> do it in a PM next time please :)
<elkbuntu> bimberi, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> @lart bimberi
* Ubugtu shows bimberi a photo of mneptok
<apokryphos> bimberi: hm, the actual call we had last time didn't have all of the #ubuntu ops
<Hobbsee> @lart 28 bimberi
* Ubugtu thwacks bimberi with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Amaranth> oh man, that'll haunt your dreams
* mneptok shaves his back for the next photo shoot
<bimberi> argh
<bimberi> ;)
<apokryphos> bimberi: since some of those people have ops but I think don't want to be alerted all the time
<apokryphos> i.e. mdz, fabbione
<apokryphos> I'll set it back to the one we had
<bimberi> ... then they shouldn't be ops?
<bimberi> kk
<bimberi> i was going from /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<apokryphos> yeah
<apokryphos> fabbione does +o very rarely
<apokryphos> but mdz hasn't in years. Still, I wouldn't want to remove CTO off any access list :P
<bimberi> :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: they're rarely in the channel, no?
<mneptok> apokryphos: i'll discuss his +o with him sometime and see if he still wants it. but yes, please remove him from !ops calls.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: not really that i've noticed
<apokryphos> don't think it matters much really (whether they're on the access list or not)
<mneptok> (fabbione, too. i can say with confidence that he doesn't want to know) ;)
<apokryphos> ok, someone remind Seveas that channel-specific factoid making is still broken, then, whenever he's around
<bimberi> elkbuntu: np :) although I don't know why ubotu changed !ops - I didn't typo - I can't change !ops-#ubuntu-au
<bimberi> !ops-#ubuntu-au
<ubotu> Help! YukiCuss, Fujitsu, elkbuntu, Kamping_Kaiser, siccness, jdub
* Kamping_Kaiser blames bugs, or database changes
<elkbuntu> bimberi, i tried changing !ops-#ubuntu-au, which is when it pooped out and changed !ops
<apokryphos> there were a lot of changes to the Encyclopedia factoid recently, and channel-specific factoids did break, but I thought they were fixed again yesterday
<bimberi> yep, same here
<apokryphos> perhaps they broke again ;-)
<bimberi> elkbuntu: you might have noticed i had all of Karl's nicks in my version ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, i did notice, i asked for a bit less of me :) at home all of them ping me, in irssi it has to be at the start of the line, so its moot
<Kamping_Kaiser> and thats not all my nics :P
<Amaranth> whee i can type zoomed out
<Amaranth> hey it worked
<bimberi> hehe, i suspect many of have a "lurkernick" or two :)
<elkbuntu> bimberi, he didnt like that very much either ;)
<bimberi> *many of us
<apokryphos> Amaranth: input-enabled zoom's been around for ages, hasn't it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, *grin*. yeh
<Amaranth> apokryphos: i'm using the wall plugin
<Amaranth> apokryphos: like OS X Spaces
<Amaranth> about to port it to compiz
<apokryphos> hm, I haven't tried that plugin. /me looks for it
<apokryphos> Amaranth: is it not in trunk/ ?
<Amaranth> it is
<apokryphos> Amaranth: any advance on a settings manager for compiz?
<apokryphos> I haven't been keeping up
<Amaranth> i've decided that an automated thing that shows all the options is a bad idea
<Amaranth> if you really want to tweak that kind of thing you have gconf
<apokryphos> ah, I remember the wall plugin now
<Amaranth> i'm going to be working on something like gnome-compiz-preferences but with less crack
<Hobbsee> yay, spammer
<jenda> did someone say my name?
<Hobbsee> jenda: [00:20]  <Maryyy6Y> Evde YaNLzm Camda Ack :) GeL E k `l` e M `s` n esen855 in a query
<Hobbsee> and dlines all over the place in #ubuntu
<jenda> oh, that's not me, then :)
<Hobbsee> jenda: nope, nope.  but this is looking very suss.
* Hobbsee pokes SportChick, if she's around
<Amaranth> i suck at checking on-join PM spam
<Amaranth> because xchat-gnome seems to like to ask _something_ about every user in a channel on join via dbus
<Amaranth> so i don't like to /cycle
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: i'ts not on join.   i've been in #ubuntu for ages
<jenda> Hobbsee: when I said, as if I could help it, I meant, as if I could get myself off IRC ;
<jenda> ;)
<Hobbsee> jenda: ahh.
<Hobbsee> jenda: what's a dline?
<Hobbsee> ie, what's the difference between a dline and kline?  cant remember, offhand
* jenda checks, just to be sure :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneisen said: !zfs is <reply>ZFS on Linux is still under development. Ricardo Correira (http://zfs-on-fuse.blogspot.com/) ports the original ZFS implementation by Sun Microsystems (for their Solaris 10 operating system) to Linux and implements it as a filesystem in userspace (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace). If you want to know how to install the current release of ZFS/FUSE on Ubuntu, read
* Hobbsee keeps removing the odd suspicious person
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneisen said: !zfs is <reply>ZFS on Linux is still under development. Ricardo Correira (http://zfs-on-fuse.blogspot.com/) ports the original ZFS implementation by Sun Microsystems (for their Solaris 10 operating system) to Linux and implements it as a filesystem in userspace (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace). If you want to know how to install the current release of ZFS/FUSE on Ubuntu, see
<Hobbsee> s/person/people/
* Kamping_Kaiser is an odd person
<Hobbsee> [00:28]  [Whois]  uBeyaZ_Kar_gaL is n=mIRCTR@88.226.71.25 ( . PAPATYA  v5 .)
<Hobbsee> jenda: that's a spambot, isnt it?
<jenda> might be...
<Hobbsee> it's an irc script
<jenda> Hobbsee: a d-line is per-server, and won't let you join.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<jenda> a kline(on freenode) will kill you immediately after join, and is pan-network.
<Hobbsee> they're just joining and parting though - they're not flooding or flaming or whatever...
* Hobbsee doesnt get it.  but doesnt trust them, either
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> and yes, that was a spambot.
<jenda> auto-killed :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, attempted part/join flood?
<Hobbsee> jenda: that in particular?  that's been sitting in ubuntu...
<jenda> unless you requested that d-line, it was automatic.
* Hobbsee thinsk +d's take wildcards...dont they?
<Hobbsee> nope
<apokryphos> they do take wildcards
<jenda> Hobbsee: yes, it does.
<Hobbsee> nice
<jenda> Hobbsee: I was feeling lonely up there all alone :)
<jenda> * jenda removes channel operator status from jenda
<Hobbsee> jenda: hrm?
<Hobbsee> awww
<jenda> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> jenda: if a k: is net-wide, does Fnode have a g:?
<mneptok> (k: is usually server and g: is net-wide.)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, what is d: usually then?
<mneptok> "not RFC" (iirc)
<mneptok> it may be a Freenodism
<elkbuntu> ugh, another tla i dont know :(
<jenda> mneptok: no
<jenda> mneptok: yes
<Mez> GAI
<jenda> )
<jenda> :)
<jenda> mneptok: yes, k is usually per-server
* mneptok nods
<jenda> mneptok: no, freenode doesn't have a g-line.
* mneptok continues the nodfestchen
<jenda> elkbuntu: RFC = request for comments :)
<mneptok> 1459?
<jenda> that's the IRC RFC :)
<mneptok> (if i actually remember this RFC # i'm officially a (pejorative) geek)
<mneptok> ohgod. i am. :(
<elkbuntu> <insert Nelson laugh here>
<jenda> hehe
<mneptok> thanks for the virtual, metal wedgie.
<mneptok> *mental
<jenda> mneptok: how did a 'RFC' evolve to be a term for internet standards?
<Mez> hello
<Mez> sorry for my spurious "GAI" above
<Mez> i've n idea where it is
<Mez> how it came about
<Mez> man my brain hurtsd
<mneptok> jenda: because during ARPA days things moved quickly, and in a decentralized fashion. new protocols got implemented so quickly by such disparate groups that they ended up doing what Ubuntu does with specs. which are really RFCs. ;)
<elkbuntu> Mez, we already concluded you're weird. dont worry
<Mez> yay
* Mez dances
<mneptok> jenda: i *think* RFC is a Jon Postelism.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> cool.
<jenda> 3092 is my favorite RFC :)
* jenda need nap now. do not ping :)
* Hobbsee pings jenda anyway
<jenda> 
<mneptok> Hobbsee: who?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: hrm?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: who did you ping?
* mneptok is putting the ball on the tee here. swing, dammit! ;)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: *grin*
<Hobbsee> mneptok: jenda, of course
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> sorry, lost my scrollback. who?
<Hobbsee> :P
<mneptok> >:)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Mooh!
<apokryphos> Tm_T: kazoo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> hob: it was 5AM
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Lunar_Lamp said: !linux-generic is There are currently problems with the linux-generic metapackage in the ubuntu repositories. Whilst attempting to upgrade probably won't damage, it's not advised and the repositories should be updated in a few hours
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: edgykernel is <reply>There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<LjL> thought so... :)
<LjL> !edgykernel is <reply> There is currently a server-side inconsistency preventing kernel upgrades to version 2.6.17-11. A bug has been filed, please be patient.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> will upgrading before that's fixed break ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> LjL: shouldnt from my understanding its a depedns issue
<gnomefreak> just dont use aptitude or smaert
<gnomefreak> smart
<LjL> hm i've got a nice 11 seconds lag, hope freenode's not acting up again
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Yeah we're bracing ourselves on the forums atm about that kernel issue... but seems most people are using apt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> so... bots throttle :)
<Seveas> +J isn't useful...
<Seveas> well well, they even detect +m...
<nalioth> apokryphos: they've been klined
<apokryphos> not all yet
<nalioth> they will be
<apokryphos> Seveas: shall we -m since +R is on? I don't think the bots are registered.
<apokryphos> ah, already done
<Seveas> nalioth, what is chii and why is there a bot with ops in #ubuntu ????
<nalioth> Seveas: chii is a network bot thing
<nalioth> let it have ops, it's whacking trolls
<Seveas> nalioth, I don'y like it *at all* if such things are done without discussion
<nalioth> Seveas: you see #ubuntu "why" it was opped
<Seveas> yes, now
<Seveas> but discussion should happen prior to doing such things
<nalioth> take that up with bearperson
<apokryphos> Seveas: he's in -unregged too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> <Seveas> nalioth, what is chii and why is there a bot with ops in #ubuntu ????
<Seveas> <nalioth> Seveas: chii is a network bot thing
<Seveas> <nalioth> let it have ops, it's whacking trolls
<Seveas> <Seveas> nalioth, I don'y like it *at all* if such things are done without discussion
<Seveas> <nalioth> Seveas: you see #ubuntu "why" it was opped
<Seveas> <Seveas> yes, now
<Seveas> <Seveas> but discussion should happen prior to doing such things
<Seveas> <nalioth> take that up with bearperson
<BearPerson> chii is our bot, it hangs out in a plethora of channels and mostly just watches various things for us
<BearPerson> it occasionally K-lines
<BearPerson> I opped it to make it get the spam and be able to react to it
<apokryphos> Seveas: I see no problem with any _Freenode_ bot being opped if it helps directly
<BearPerson> I suggest you set #ubuntu +r for now, to get the bots siphoned off into -unregged for now
<BearPerson> chii has been in the channel for ages, btw
<BearPerson> sorry if I stepped on any toes by opping it
<Seveas> apokryphos, the problem is doing such things without notice. We (apart from nalioth) didn't know what the bot was for. Until I /whois'ed itI wasn't sure whether it was malicious or not
<BearPerson> I don't think it is even capable of using being chanopped in any way
<Seveas> and I *hate* bots that kick people
<BearPerson> it will do nothing of the sort
<BearPerson> it can kline
<BearPerson> if it wanted to kick, it could do so without being opped
<apokryphos> there's nothing wrong with it IMO if the kick/ban is legitimate
<apokryphos> I think a warning might've been nice, but still... doing a quick /whois to find out isn't so bad
<BearPerson> the only reason I opped it is so it could see +z messages
<nalioth> Seveas: bearperson opped it so it could pick up +z spam
<BearPerson> it will not, I repeat, it will not kick people or set channel bans
<nalioth> it just klines trolls and Trolls
<Seveas> BearPerson, if staff can do everything without being opped, maybe they should also be able to see everything so +z isn't needed :)
<BearPerson> I'll mark that as a feature request ;)
<apokryphos> BearPerson: just a note that we really appreciate the staffers help out in such things, honestly :)
<Seveas> BearPerson, then also please file the '+z on +R does not work thing' as a bug
<apokryphos> it's really grea to know that people are on the case
<BearPerson> will do
<Seveas> btw: does freenode have a public bug/feature tracker?
<apokryphos> *great
<BearPerson> not right now, but I'm working on getting us one
<BearPerson> the bots appear to have left for now, btw, maybe you can go -R+r for a bit
<apokryphos> not that many joins, is +r necessary?
<Seveas> why +r if the bots left?
<BearPerson> in case they come back sometime soon
<BearPerson> but yeah, maybe plain -R will work
<Seveas> -R and paying attention :)
<apokryphos> Seveas: one character out :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> the bots definitely take notice of our channel modes though
<apokryphos> in the past few days, all the bot attacks were of exactly 5 bots
<apokryphos> ...when #ubuntu was on +J 2,5
<BearPerson> try setting +J 2,2 then
<apokryphos> ok, will see how that goes
<BearPerson> we can probably assume that the bot runner reads everything we say
<nalioth> there is a spy in the channel
<BearPerson> probably
<nalioth> undoubtedly
<BearPerson> there will also be at least one guy watching the channel for a bit before the bots join, maybe hanging out there permanently
<apokryphos> this used to be a closed channel but we decided the general greater good was to open it up
<BearPerson> incoming...
<Seveas> i figured as much :)
<Seveas> opening up is good
<apokryphos> oh, and when it was on +J, 5 bots exactly joined and then no more got into -unregged. So they probably read the channel mode and specifically don't follow channel redirects (if that's possible)
<apokryphos> Seveas: indeed
<Seveas> but kicking out people we don't know is just as good
<Seveas> until they introduce themselves
<BearPerson> -unregged was +i at some point too, though
<apokryphos> yeah, for one of the attacks, unfortunately
<BearPerson> identify as what?
<apokryphos> it was taken off soon-ish enough though
<Seveas> I'm going to do some kicking now. If you are kicked and want to come back, please introduce yourself when you do so
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> Seveas: who is zenwhen?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@67.Red-83-33-5.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> apokryphos, forums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@adsl-75-36-145-166.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@clockbot.net]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> ah, cloak applied after entry
<nalioth> zenwhen is an op/founder of #ubuntuforums
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@adsl-75-36-145-166.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> anyone knows Minataku ?
<nalioth> he can go
<Seveas> LongPointyStick is probably somthing to do with hobbsee
<nalioth> there are lots of folks banned lately that want to come in HERE and socialize (since they can't get into #ubuntu-whatever
<Seveas> variant, hi
<nalioth> yes, LPS is hobbsee
<variant> lo Seveas
<Seveas> how can we help you variant ?
<variant> Just thought I would point out this: http://www.free3d.org/ It would be a very good addition to the ubuto information db.. really clarifies the whole free software drivers for graphics cards situation, what the status is and what to expect from the drivers etc.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-bbbb *!*@67.Red-83-33-5.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@dsl3-p226.intrstar.net malt*!*@* %*!*@ppp-70-251-155-119.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> variant: thanks, noted.
<variant> for example, i have seen a lot of people ask what is the best supported card with free sfotware drivers.. this page points that out quite clearly
<LjL> gaaah, ubotu, ubotU, ubot*U* - i can (almost) understand the guys who join #ubuntu for the first time, but you! >:
<variant> this the right place to point that out or what?
<Seveas> variant, it most definitely is
<Seveas> thanks!
<Burgwork> hmm, glxgears is not a benchmark
<variant> Burgwork: no, i noticed that..
<variant> anyway.. i'l just run along now :)
<Seveas> variant, however it seems that the page is more benchmarks than free 3d stuff
<LjL> tsk, these pages only serve to let me see how small my... eh, 3D graphics bandwidth and computation speed is compared to the cool guys :(
<BearPerson> hmm, I still have bots trickling in
<BearPerson> different brand than before, though
<Minataku> Aw, I can't stay and pal around?
<Seveas> Minataku, only if you introduce yourself to us
<Seveas> we don't want botnet spies in here
<Minataku> I'm Minataku, I assist in #kubuntu
<Minataku> I love Linux and hate Windows
<BearPerson> though nothing keeps the botnet spies from introducing themselves too ;)
<Minataku> Etc etc etc and there is a real person behind this keyboard
<Seveas> BearPerson, true
<Minataku> I didn't think I'd need an intro, I've talked in here several times
<Minataku> lol
<Seveas> but "I assist in #kubuntu" means that some kubuntu people will know him, so:
<Seveas> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<Seveas> :)
<Minataku> rofl
<BearPerson> anti-spam techniques, lesson 1: humans are resourceful buggers ;)
<Minataku> LjL and Jucato can vouch for me
<Seveas> BearPerson, hell yeah
<apokryphos> I've seen Minataku a few times around #kubuntu
<jenda> Seveas: why is arualavi banned?
<Minataku> Possibly fdoving as well
<Minataku> Yay! I'm noticed! XD
<Seveas> apokryphos, good enough
<Minataku> I haven't been helping that much lately because my focus tends to drift around to different things
<apokryphos> Minataku: what's your interest in being here, though?
<nalioth> Seveas: see previous text re: #ubuntu-ops as social channel
<Seveas> nalioth, yeah, that should be kept to a minimum imho
<Minataku> apokryphos: Well, I like the atmosphere... I used to be an IRC Operator on a network called CreativeIRC
<Minataku> I like having power, or failing that, being around it
<apokryphos> Minataku: at the moment we are suffering bot attacks, hence we're suspicious of many people around, particularly our staff channel...
<Minataku> Ah
<Seveas> Minataku, fingers ---> metal wire ---> power plug
* BearPerson builds a little transformer station in the channel corner
<Seveas> power :)
<BearPerson> :)
<Minataku> Hm... I don't see anything in the buffer... I suppose direct attacks then?
<BearPerson> look for lines of '#' chars in #ubuntu
<Minataku> I've been DDoSed before myself... wasn't fun
<Minataku> Ah, I'm not in there
* BearPerson heads off to sleep, hold the fort everyone ;)
<jenda> Seveas: never mind, I read the backlog.
<Minataku> This is why I've never been one for Freenode's recommendation to hide status, it adds extra time to the response to incidents
<jenda> it shouldn't, if done right.
<Minataku> jenda: There's an extra step, so by sheer logic there's additional delay
<jenda> when automated, the time is negligeable.
<Minataku> Indeed, but what about the event that services are down?
<jenda> then, we're boned :)
<Minataku> See?
<apokryphos> nalioth: can be an item for discussion at the meeting
<Minataku> If you're affiliated with a project, donate or asked, your IP is hidden, which shields you from direct attacks
<apokryphos> nalioth: again I think this might be partly down to the question of loco team ops
<Minataku> People really shouldn't be sending ops PMs anyway unless they explictly don't mind
<Minataku> Which cuts that argument down
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: how long are posts kept on pastebin?
<Seveas> until I delete them
<gnomefreak> ok ill save it than ty :)
<Seveas> gnomefreak, pastebin is meant to be temporary :)
<Seveas> anyway, me --> bed
<gnomefreak> i figured as much thats why i asked :) night
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-09
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: no hostname is should mention the gui way to change the hostname permanently:  system > administration > networking  "General" tab
<PriceChild> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly
<PriceChild> does the networking one actually change your whole hostname?
<jrib> "whole hostname"?
<PriceChild> i mean your "real" hostname...
<PriceChild> I thought it only changed it for the outside world's image... although I'm probably wrong :)
<PriceChild> Uuu I just tried it and I'm wrong :)
<jrib> I didn't know you could do that to be honest, but yes I believe it has the same effect as editing /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<PriceChild> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<PriceChild> whoops
<PriceChild> !no hostname is <reply> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<jrib> PriceChild: thanks
<PriceChild> no problem :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> SportChick: no
<Hobbsee> SportChick: thanks
<PriceChild> strange entrance... :)
<Hobbsee> hey PriceChild
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: she noticed me
<PriceChild> hehe i guessed :)
<Mez> ^lart Hobbsee
<Mez> @lart Hobbsee
* Ubugtu drops Hobbsee from a helicopter 5 miles in the sky. Without parachute
<SD-Plissken> PriceChild your everywhere.. lol
* PriceChild sees everything
<Hobbsee> @lart Mez
* Ubugtu spanks Mez with a pink tutu
<PriceChild> how do you spank someone with a tutu...
<SD-Plissken> lol
* PriceChild thinks it best he doesn't try and imagine Mez in that position
<Mez> PriceChild, lol - i like being spanked thoguh
<PriceChild> i didn't want to know Mez :)
<Hobbsee> Mez: is just crazy
<Mez> i like spanking more though
<Hobbsee> more than?
<SportChick> Hobbsee: actually, I memo'd you
<Mez> more than being spanked
<Hobbsee> SportChick: sorry, yes.
<kgoetz> PriceChild: perhaps Mez is in the tutu, not spanked withit
<Mez> kgoetz, only on weekends
<kgoetz> Mez: naturally
<PriceChild> kgoetz, I still don't want to picture that either :)
<Mez> PriceChild, why not?  :(
<Hobbsee> Mez: ah
<kgoetz> PriceChild: aw, you hurt his feelings :(
<kgoetz> (however, i do agree with you :P)
<kgoetz> hi Hobbsee
<Mez> kgoetz, :'(
<kgoetz> Mez: </3
<Hobbsee> hey kgoetz :)
* Mez spanks Hobbsee again
<kgoetz> *waves*
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , puts him on the bonfire, and burns him
* Mez is flame retardant
<Mez> s/flame//
<Mez> s/ant/ed/
<Hobbsee> not from purple flames
<kgoetz> error: no ed\n
<Mez> Hobbsee, purple flames are my friends
<Hobbsee> Mez: pink ones too?
<kgoetz> Hobbsee: they go with his tutu
<Mez> Hobbsee, ESPESCIALLY pink
<Mez> all kinds of flames ;)
* kgoetz afk again
* Mez has an unnatural effegy with fire
* Hobbsee drops Mez in a pool full of acid.
<Mez> Hobbsee, that was a mere puddle
<Hobbsee> you wish
* Mez winks at hobbsee
<Mez> I'm off to bed now
<Hobbsee> bye Mez
<Mez> Hobbsee, not joining me ? :P
<Mez> oh, no
<Mez> it's mid afternoon for you
<Mez> :P
<Mez> lol
* Mez whistles
<Hobbsee> Mez: nope.  wouldnt anyway.
<Hobbsee> it's 1pm, actually
<Mez> Hobbsee, I was actually amking a reference to seperate beds
<Mez> but ... meh
<Hobbsee> Mez: oh really now?
<Mez> Hobbsee, yes, as it was meant as a double entendre ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Mez> see, my mate walked into a bar the other day and asked for a double entendre
<Mez> so the barman gave him one
* Mez -> bed] 
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: resize_ntfs is caution: gparted 0.1 does NOT play nice with resizing NTFS - best solution is to get a latest copy of garted 0.3 on usb, boot off a live cd, & run gparted from the usb - but by rights even this can fail, so any data you can't replace, backup.
<Madpilot> samin on #ubuntu just earned himself 24hrs ban for deliberate /away spamming
<Jucato> wow
<jenda> deliberate?
<jenda> good morning, btw.
<Madpilot> morning, jenda - yes, it was deliberate. !language issues, too
<jenda> ok
<Madpilot> * samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
<Madpilot> * samin is back (gone 00:00:05)
<Madpilot> * Aardfox has quit ("Leaving")
<Madpilot> * cstrippie has quit (Client Quit)
<Madpilot> * samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
<Madpilot> * samin is back (gone 00:00:04)
<Madpilot> * samin is away: Oooh, my ass is chafing! I'll be back in a jiffy!
<nalioth> gotta watch those deliberate /away spammers
<jenda> ooh, Pelicano paid us a visit...
<Madpilot> evidently he was too L337 to stay, tho ;)
<nalioth> mneptok: so if it doesn't work, can i come and drop centipedes and ants in your underwear?
<jenda> o.O
<mneptok> nalioth: why would you thank me if it doesn't work?
<nalioth> mneptok: i'm watching #ubuntu for your answer to my last question
<mneptok> USB? WiFi? ugh.
<mneptok> i have a suggestion. don't use USB for networking. :)
<nalioth> not my equipment, i'm searching for a client requested solution
<mneptok> nalioth: i frankly have no first hand experience, and so would be starting from scratch-
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneisen said: !foo is bar
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneisen said: !kernelheldback is <reply> Updates to linux kernel-related packages being held is a known issue. A fix is currently being worked on. Accepting or updating will do nothing, as no package will be installed or upgraded anyway. Please ignore the update notification for now. See https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976 for reference/updates
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<hbaigu> hey, i don't have the router
<hbaigu> it the first time i enter today
<apokryphos> hbaigu: have you followed the instructions for fixing it?
<hbaigu> i don't have the router
<hbaigu> i don't have any router
<apokryphos> the router/modem you are connecting through has a problem
<apokryphos> you are obviously using a router/modem otherwise you wouldn't be on IRC
<nalioth> apokryphos: older unpatched versions of mirc were affected by it, too
<hbaigu> it happen, that i enter #ubuntu when the outher also entered
<mneptok> apokryphos: telepathy > telephony
<apokryphos> hbaigu: you can get around this by either getting a software upgrade for your router (if available) or by reconnecting on port 8001
<hbaigu> i don't have any router
<apokryphos> hbaigu: just set your client to reconnect on port 8001
<hbaigu> soory, but i don't
<apokryphos> ...
<hbaigu> only adsl modem
<apokryphos> as you are, you are vulnerable
<mneptok> hbaigu: it could be your *modem*
<apokryphos> hbaigu: hence router/modem
<apokryphos> !dcc | hbaigu
<ubotu> hbaigu: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<hbaigu> i know
<apokryphos> hbaigu: so reconnect on 8001, we will test you, and then you can rejoin
* mneptok can't remember if > works with the Pythonpiles
<mneptok> !dcc > mneptok
<mneptok> ohyes
<hbaigu> but, i only haved the bad luck to enter #ubuntu, at the same time as the outhers
<apokryphos> hbaigu: so reconnect on 8001, we will test you, and then you can rejoin
* apokryphos sighs
* mneptok fixes the scroll on apokryphos' teleprompter
<hbaigu> i am in the port 8001
<Hobbsee> seems fine
<Hobbsee> hbaigu: try joining?
<hbaigu> i am there
<apokryphos> good to go
<hbaigu> but, i don't have any router, and i only had the bad luck to enter #ubuntu at the same when the outhers entered, it was my first time today that i connected to freenode
<elkbuntu> you should probably register your nick as well
<hbaigu> probably
<apokryphos> hbaigu: hm, that looks to have been the case
<apokryphos> You are right; I'm sorry about that.
<PriceChild> better safe than sorry.
<hbaigu> np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @lart mneptok
* Ubugtu throws mneptok into /dev/null
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, you didnt hear the decree. mneptok must be larted with #37
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: true.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes, LongPointyStick is me.  you find out if you check my alternate names (although it wasnt authed - that connection dropped from freenode a while ago, and didnt reidentify)
<jrib> Hi, can I suggest that !fishing not have that thread at the end?
<jrib> threat even
<Hobbsee> !fishing
<apokryphos> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<apokryphos> fishing is an alias for investigate
<apokryphos> I don't really have any objection to it either way. Hobbsee?
* PriceChild likes the warning for tsmithe ;)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: neither.   although, of course abuse will annoy channel ops, and if you keep doing it, will likely make them remove you, just to stop creating noise
<jrib> or at least an alternative without it?
<elkbuntu> jrib, pray tell, why do you want the string removed?
<elkbuntu> jrib, if it annoys some people, then they're likely to be the type to be a PITA anyway
<jrib> elkbuntu: well if someone is new to the channel and sees other people using the bot, it's natural to try to use the bot in the same way.  I'd like to just inform them that they can message the bot without the threat at the end.  I don't see the point in it.  Obviously, if they don't follow the rules the ops will get angry
<elkbuntu> jrib, it's not a threat, it's a safety warning
<jrib> elkbuntu: how come the other rule !factoids don't have the "safety warning"?  like !enter or !coc
<elkbuntu> jrib, you're right. we should add warnings to those as well.
<jrib> heh
<apokryphos> I guess we can try it out for now and see people's response to it
<apokryphos> if they don't "back off" after the factoid as it is, we can reconsider changing it back, I guess.
<elkbuntu> apokryphos, a reword of the warning would be better than removing the string
<apokryphos> what do you suggest?
<elkbuntu> what about: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). I am not a toy, and using me as such will be frowned upon by the ops.
<apokryphos> hm, I dunno
<apokryphos> I'm a real boy!
<apokryphos> I think it might be good to try it without, and see how it goes
<apokryphos> But I have to shoot off for a lecture; see you 8)
<jrib> bye
<jrib> elkbuntu: I guess what bothers me is that if the bot wasn't around I wouldn't mention the ops at all.  I would just let someone know that they should message the bot instead of spamming the channel.  But it was only a suggestion, I'll just setup my own bind if you feel people don't take it seriously without mentioning the ops
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: upgradeproblem is There is a problem with the latest linux-image-generic package (is broken as for now) it is a known bug that is being sorted out here: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<elkbuntu> hmm... i guess it is worth it
<elkbuntu> !upgradeproblem is There is a problem with the latest linux-image-generic package (is broken as for now) it is a known bug that is being sorted out here: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<ubotu> I'll remember that, elkbuntu
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83976 in soyuz "-security vs. -updates/-proposed version comparison needs to be removed" [Critical,In progress] 
<elkbuntu> other editors, feel free to remove that when the issue is resolved
<Thunderbolt_> Hi. I got sent here as my router is vunerable to a DCC Exploit. I've read the instruction page and changed my connection port. And my router firmware is up to date
<Thunderbolt_> what do I do next?
<Hobbsee> Thunderbolt_: /join #thunderbolt
<elkbuntu> hmmm is yipe banned in -offtopic or just muted?
<jenda> muted, AFAIK
<jenda> yup, muted.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> are you getting PMs saying "by berkk_01", as well as german spam?
<elkbuntu> not i
<Hobbsee> LjL: who's it by?
<LjL> Hobbsee: 85.101.118.182 85.99.137.81 81.214.42.249
<LjL> nicks are useless as they change it as fast as lightning
<Hobbsee> LjL: meant as in what nick
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<LjL> emalia cem_36 meliha anyway
<Hobbsee> got one
<Hobbsee> SportChick: ping?
<Hobbsee> rob: ping?
<LjL> i've already queried stats p
<LjL> oh, now ^^BARIS too
<LjL> ah same IP as meliha
<elkbuntu> still nothing
<Hobbsee> are they in #ubuntu?
<LjL> yeah they join and part quickly
<LjL> now ilknur
<LjL> idents change less often
<arualavi> hello everybody, my name is Iv and I'm from #ubuntu-cat
<Hobbsee> LjL: what are they joining?
<elkbuntu> hi arualavi
<LjL> Hobbsee: weird... this IlkNur one didn't seem to join anything at all
<LjL> the ones i checked had joined #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> LjL: probably a spambot
<Hobbsee> LjL: they were doing this yesterdya, too
<LjL> though what's weird is that they only say "by berkk_01"
<Hobbsee> yeah
<LjL> well, the first of them spammed some porn, but the others didn't
<Hobbsee> [02:11]  [Who]  berkk01Sciprt6 is n=gekolnv@85.99.137.81 (mustafa43_)
<Hobbsee> [02:11]  [Whois]  berkk01Sciprt6 has been idle for 8 minutes and 34 seconds.
<LjL> yes mustafa43_ is one of them, though the nick was different when he spammed me
<Hobbsee> that's the only person on the /who list for berkk*
<LjL> uhm, either i missed that /who before
<Hobbsee>  /who berkk*
<LjL> Hobbsee: sure, but the IP is the same as cem_36, who spammed me, so i should have seen the /who
<elkbuntu> they're hitting up #debian as well it seems
<LjL> either he wasn't online with that nick yet or i forgot to /who that one IP
<Hobbsee> LjL: dunno
<LjL> i probably just didn't /who
<LjL> oh, the spam again... now it's in turkish, but same site
<LjL> (well, actually the site was the old turkish one we already got acquainted with... even though the first message was in german)
<elkbuntu> why do i always miss out on this fun?
<LjL> elkbuntu: dunno, it's not quite clear to me how they target people
<LjL> last time i just joined 5 or 6 clones with very different nicknames to gather as much spam as possible
<Hobbsee> [02:16]  [Who]  berkk01Sciprt482 is n=buduo`@88.254.61.53 (HPwHk)
<Hobbsee> is the new one
* Hobbsee --> bed
<PriceChild> arualavi, hey, anything we could help you with?
<arualavi> hi PriceChild, i only introduce myself
<PriceChild> Ah ok
<LjL> uh, i just received a VERSION from freenode
<arualavi> PriceChild: hope to learn something to op #ubuntu-cat...
<arualavi> PriceChild: is it the correct channel?
<elkbuntu> LjL, still getting the messages?
<LjL> elkbuntu: nope, they've stopped about when hobbsee left
<elkbuntu> aha! hobbsee is to blame! :
<LjL> the dark side of the hobbsee spammeth
<PriceChild> arualavi, This is the home of Ubuntu operators, but not sure what you can learn from us... mostly learn by doing IMO :)
<arualavi> PriceChild: ah ok ,thanks
<SportChick> hob: pong?
<LjL> SportChick: it was about the PM spam, i think
<LjL> i've already bothered stats p about it anyway, and it seems to have stopped for me
<SportChick> LjL: I just woke up, haven't read my backlog yet
<SportChick> ok
<apokryphos> aha, good to see +J survived the netsplit very well
<Tm_T> apokryphos: +J ?
<apokryphos> throttle
<apokryphos> we had it disabled in #ubuntu until recently
<Tm_T> Hmm, ok.
<SportChick> good morning, folks
<PriceChild> morning :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, tsmithe said: ubotu, nick is <alias> nickspam
<PriceChild> I think nick would be better off aliased to registering your nick...
<Tm_T> PriceChild: Yup
<Tm_T> !nickspam
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<Tm_T> !nick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !nick is <alias> register
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<BearPerson> hrm, my bad
<LjL> what?
<BearPerson> I saw them come in, set #ubuntu +r, saw them head elsewhere, set it -r
<BearPerson> didn't see them turn around and head in then
<SportChick> Seveas or nalioth: you might want to set an onjoin message on -unregged saying to register and rejoin #ubuntu
<Seveas> \o/ SportChick
<SportChick> :)
<SportChick> I suggested LjL do it, but only you and nalioth have sufficient access rights, Seveas
<LjL> keep in mind that people read onjoin notices about as much as they read channel topics :P
<SportChick> LjL: true, but it might get some of them :)
<apokryphos> are we still under iminent threat? ;-)
<apokryphos> *imminent
<apokryphos> BearPerson: are they still around or is it safe to -r?
<BearPerson> I guess -r should work again for now
* Aysha pokes her head in. "I changed my port?"
<apokryphos> Aysha: ok, you're good to go.
<apokryphos> you can join #ubuntu directly now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* SportChick hugs apokryphos 
* apokryphos races SportChick to the finish
* SportChick keels over
<SportChick> apokryphos: I'm not racing anyone - not in _this_ condition :)
<apokryphos> what's that?
<SportChick> apokryphos: I now have pneumonia, too :(
<apokryphos> dang
<SportChick> heh, that's what I said
<apokryphos> how serious is it?
<SportChick> apokryphos: http://www.kirkanddonna.com/donna/
<apokryphos> short updates are never short :P
<apokryphos> ack, broken shoulder? Yeah, infections cause it a lot of the time.
<apokryphos> Sorry to hear :(
<SportChick> apokryphos: yeah, it turned out longer than I thought
<SportChick> I had lots of stuff to talk about but for _me_ that was rather short considering the content
<apokryphos> not sure I could trust myself with a blog, really 8)
<SportChick> apokryphos: hehe
<SportChick> apokryphos: well, I sort of was used to it after our trip
<apokryphos> might need to have one soon though for our master plan to slowly completely take over planetsuse.org
<SportChick> basically journaled for a year with an accompanying (edited) version online
<apokryphos> which is filled with a lot of Mono/GNOME guys advertisement nonense *shock*
<PriceChild> Not to sway the topic too much, but I'm hearing that the edgy kernel issues are fixed...
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> what exactly happened with Canonical's ircd?
<jenda> Welcome P3L|C4N0
<LjL> [21:23:16]  <hellmet> Dwonload The Offical Ubuntu book here http://ubuntuforums.info/showthread.php?p=745 <- #ubuntu
<LjL> in the doubt, i banned... but just how illegitimate is that?
<hellmet> Yes LjL..
<hellmet> I didn't mean to spam the channel. I thought it would be helpful for users
<LjL> hellmet: i'm presently trying to find out if the link you gave is something illegitimate or not... for i don't quite know what the official ubuntu book is, what its copyright and distribution status is, etc
<LjL> hellmet: for sure, however, coming into a support channel and pasting a link out of the blue isn't contemplated by the channel guidelines, you understand
<hellmet> you should have asked me once na. Its ok. Its legal to distribute etcetera.
<hellmet> Oh k.
<hellmet> I won't paste links again just like that.
<hellmet> unless asked by someone .. sorry
<LjL> hellmet: i'll take your word on it - at any rate, you see, we have tons of more or less useful links (in our bot for instance), but if everyone just posted random ones all the time, the channel wouldn't be quite... usable
<LjL> hellmet: it's alright, i'll remove the ban in a second
<hellmet> please unban me. I do love that channel a lot.. many a time, I just look at people's posts and learn stuff.
<hellmet> Thank You ..
<LjL> is this book actually legitimately available though? google points me to paper editions mostly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> LjL, ubuntuforums.info ?
<LjL> PriceChild: it says "ubuntuforums india" on the top PNG
<PriceChild> LjL, Yeah just clicked.... hmm...
<PriceChild> LjL, That download isn't legal is it...?
<LjL> PriceChild, i dunno. reading the thread, they do claim it's CC licensed... i'll check out the PDF. assuming the PDF actually contains the real license
<PriceChild> LjL, in the book it says This book is published under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.0 open publication
<PriceChild> license, http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.0/.
<PriceChild> I'm not happy at all with ubuntuforums.info... They've copied our entire layout etc.
<nalioth> LjL: you pushing the pR0nZ0rs in here? lolol
<nalioth> PriceChild: join the club
<PriceChild> lol :)
* PriceChild pokes ubuntu-geek towards it
<LjL> nalioth: no, i keep those for myself, i just give you the boring ones with ubuntu-related, if slightly irrelevant and possibly illegal, links :P
* jenda watches LjL break the law to find the law.
<jenda> Very interesting catch, BTw.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hoosteen> ok..i got the redirect for the dccexploit..just checking if i'm good
<Hoosteen> anybody?
<PriceChild> Hoosteen, hey there
<Hoosteen> PriceChild, hey there...just checking to make sure i'm good to go
<PriceChild> Hoosteen, It seems like there's no-one currently around and I'm not a #ubuntu op so I'm afraid you're just going to have to be patient for someone to test you
<Hoosteen> d'oh
<Hoosteen> oh well...hehe
<PriceChild> Sorry Hoosteen :) And I can't see any ops active anywhere so I'm hesitant to ping a random one
<PriceChild> Just be patient and someone will notice you soon :)
<Madpilot> Hoosteen, I'm around, and am an op in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> woo :)
<Madpilot> Hoosteen, please join #madpilot for a DCC test
<Madpilot> Hoosteen, ping - you need to join #madpilot if you want me to clear your #ubuntu ban - I have to test that you've actually fixed your settings...
<ompaul> mc44, stop haunting IRC :)
<mc44> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Seveas> @lart mc44
* Ubugtu holds mc44 to the floor and spanks him with a cat-o-nine-tails
<mc44> Seveas: just cos you didnt include the link :p
<Hoosteen> PriceChild, thanks for your help...hehe
<PriceChild> No probs Hoosteen, see you in #ubuntu :)
<Hoosteen> yeppers!
<SportChick> @hug Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-10
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylight__> hi
<livingdaylight__> i changed to chat.whatever.8001
<livingdaylight__> can we do a test?
<PriceChild> still around Madpilot? ^^^
<nalioth> livingdaylight__: join me in #moderation please
<livingdaylight__> gawd from one quarantine room to another
<livingdaylight__> i feel like a criminal
<nalioth> no, if i test in here, i'm gonna highlight and trigger automatic responses that aren't very nice
<livingdaylight__> ok
<nalioth> livingdaylight__: you test out fine, thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth: wait, you're saying you'd kline yourself if you did it in here? :P
<nalioth> LjL: i'm not the only staffer in here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LjL> funny how i should ban something for insulting quintin
<LjL> quintin is like... well, i think i banned him more times than i can count
<Tm_T> ?
<nalioth> Tm_T: quintin is LjLs boogerbear
<Tm_T> So he's pain in the arse and thus deserves insults?
<LjL> he deserves all the insults that a man can make up
<LjL> but not in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> (though insults shouldn't be public)
<Tm_T> LjL: Yes.
<Hobbsee> lovely
<Tm_T> Now sleep, behave kids and good night. ->
<Amaranth> wow, targeted attacks
<LjL> i've got some seconds of lag
<Amaranth> did they CTCP you a bunch too or something?
<Amaranth> they really don't like you :)
<LjL> not that i can see
<Amaranth> ping flood?
<nalioth> i klined the 4 that were there
<LjL> 4, again - as the +J dictates
<nalioth> i hope it wasn't a friend of yours, LjL
<LjL> and yet, no overflowing bots in -unregged
<nalioth> there is a controller in #ubuntu
<LjL> nalioth: dunno... i just banned one guy who sounded like he could do something like this
<LjL> controller?
<apokryphos> yeah, they either read the channel mode or explicitly don't join on redirects
<LjL> i don't know how redirects technically work
<LjL> can a client actually refrain from following them?
<Amaranth> you can set a mode to ignore redirects
<apokryphos> LjL: yeah, you can.
<LjL> ic
<Amaranth> Sevea^s does it, i can never remember it
<nalioth> but if the channel is +r and you are not identified, you either get forwarded or you don't enter the channel
<Amaranth> yeah, same as ban forwards
<LjL> which explains how bots can avoid overflowing into -unregged
<Amaranth> you either go to the forward or you don't enter
<apokryphos> the ones now are a lot more "intelligent", for sure
<LjL> which is unfortunate, since i'd love to trick them into joining -unregged to have them give us advance notice
<apokryphos> like yesterday, detecting +m
<nalioth> these are being actively controlled in real time, apokryphos
<apokryphos> and probably by someone lurking int he channel
<LjL> still wondering if it's *that* channel or *this* channel. but anyway.
<LjL> mzuverink: need testing?
<mzuverink> yes
<LjL> mzuverink: join ##ljl please
<apokryphos> ok, bed
<LjL> mzuverink: you seem ok, hold on a second
<LjL> mzuverink: thanks for your patience
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Linuturk> can I get back into #ubuntu please? I was sent to #ubuntu-read-topic
<DBO> Linuturk, join me in #dbotest please
<ubotu> In ubotu, Amaranth said: !foobar is test
<Amaranth> i'm still not an editor
<Amaranth> :/
<Madpilot> Amaranth, you need to ident to the bot at some point
<Amaranth> Madpilot: i can't
<Madpilot> odd. ping Sev when he appears
<Amaranth> tells me hostmask or password is wrong, tried all the passwords i would have used
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> About 5 mins ago a bunch of users joined with the same username/IP. I wondered if anyone else thought it was a group getting ready to do michief in #ubuntu
<jenda> ardchoille: name one of them, please?
<ardchoille> jenda: Seveas is taking care of them :)
<Seveas> --> TuTKuNuM__SaNa4a (n=KELEBEK@85.104.53.94) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> --> aneksussixk (n=KELEBEK@88.254.153.20) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> --> _OzGuR-4v (n=KELEBEKT@81.213.218.224) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> --> x__HALE_p (n=KELEBEK@88.230.29.204) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> --> sisssqo4R (n=KELEBEK@88.229.224.244) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> --> xkMerMiiii (n=KELEBEK@88.226.4.135) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> jenda --^
<jenda> ok, cool, /me just noticed.
<ardchoille> That was just too suspicious to go unnoticed.
<ardchoille> lol, I wonder what their thinking right about now :)
<ardchoille> Thank you Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Back later :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> @lart 37 the room
* Ubugtu shows the room a photo of mneptok
<jenda> o.O!
* jenda runs
<mc44> *the room runs away screaming
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> hey jenda, mc44
<apokryphos> BearPerson: around?
<BearPerson> yeah
<elkbuntu> there's heaps of them in -unregged
<apokryphos> yeah
<Hobbsee> heaps of what?
<apokryphos> quite a few have KELEBEK@ ident
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: bots
<BearPerson> yeah
<BearPerson> what do they do
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> BearPerson: probably sit there for a while, like they have for the past few nights
<apokryphos> BearPerson: nothing at all; they were just joining loads in #ubuntu, but +J was catching a lot of them into -unregged
<apokryphos> quite a different breed
<BearPerson> hmm
<BearPerson> yeah
<Hobbsee> seems to be msotly scripts - adn they're obvious, putting their scripts as their real names
<BearPerson> scripts and/or hyjacked boxes
<BearPerson> it should be good again, for now
<apokryphos> thanks
<elkbuntu> they're PM spam bots
<elkbuntu> iirc
<Hobbsee> ugh
<ubotu> In ubotu, xenol said: !stfu is shut the fuck up
<ubotu> In ubotu, xenol said: !no, stfu is used in slang
<ubotu> In ubotu, xenol said: !no, stfu is nothing
<jenda> slovakian guy...
<jenda> I spoke to him.
* elkbuntu rofls @ #ubuntu-women
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hrm?
<jenda> care to paste?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, yipe has the attention of a young ubuntuette
<Hobbsee> heh
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> <jenda> I've got one question...
<jenda> <jenda> why does arnieboy have 30 access here?
<jenda> <utabintarb0> yes
<jenda> <jenda> he managed to get himself banned in just about all the channels I know...
<jenda> <utabintarb0> because i have little or no idea what i am doing
<Hobbsee> haha
<CaptainMorgan> hi, can you please test me and allow me to enter #ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: /j testing ?
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: /join #testing ?
<Hobbsee> eep
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: /join #testingabcdef ?
<CaptainMorgan> huh? it told me to join #ubuntu-ops to test
<Hobbsee> CaptainMorgan: yeah, but i dont want to run the expliot in here...
<Mez> Hobbsee, I just tested him
<Mez> he's fine
<Hobbsee> Mez: cool.  presumably you took off his ban?
* Hobbsee cant see it
<Mez> not yet
<Hobbsee> can you do so?
<Mez> now i have
<Hobbsee> like i say, i cant find it :)
<Mez> Hobbsee, chanserv.py knows all
<Hobbsee> ahhh, i looked by hostname
<Hobbsee> Mez: true...
<Mez> nban captainmorgan
<Mez> grr
<Mez> /cs unban captainmorgan
<CaptainMorgan> got it
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<apokryphos> banforwards should be done by nick though
<Mez> apokryphos, *shrugs*
<Mez> apokryphos, it wasnt in this case
<apokryphos> right
<Mez> lukily chanserv.py knows all
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Amaranth: the Edgy kernel updates seem to kind of break the nvidia drivers from Milone's repositories, do you know about yours?
<Amaranth> i don't have any
<Amaranth> lupine_85 took over maintenance a long time ago
<LjL> yeah well i meant those
<LjL> i'll ask lupine
<LjL> i'm just concerned that we may have a rush of people with broken X's
<LjL> anyway at this point i bet just about everyone who's going to update will already have updated, so not much use trying to warn them or such i guess
<apokryphos> few problems already in #ubuntu
<LjL> "few" as in "a few", or "few" as in "not seen any"?
<apokryphos> as in, I'm starting to see them now
<apokryphos> there will be more, for sure
<LjL> bah, i'll put a highlight on nvidia
* SportChick peeks in
<elkbuntu> LjL, iirc the goldenhawked fellow was reprimanded for repeating questions quickly yesterday, dont let him get out of hand
<LjL> for now it seems he was content with the explanation
<Draconicus> Howdy.
<Draconicus> Alright, who here oversees management of the support channels? I have a serious point to make.
<LjL> please do
<Draconicus> (This could take a minute. I've got a lot to type)
<LjL> (Draconicus, i'll just mention en passant that i didn't see you *asking* an actual question, though my backscroll is a bit short and i might have missed it... i merely see you asking for opinions about Edgy vs Dapper)
<Draconicus> This is different. Unrelated to software.
<Draconicus> It's about IRC support in general. I have an idea.
<Draconicus> Alright. Well, as I'm sure you've all noticed, the newbie influx in #ubuntu is starting to get out of hand. So many people are trying to talk at once that it's almost impossible to follow it. This isn't stopping people from coming, however. IRC is by far being the most popular method of getting help for two reasons you probably all know. Ubuntu is also one of the most popular distros. A single IRC channel isn't working anymor
<Draconicus> e. I propose that you split the main channel into three (via overflow control) so that it's easier for volunteers and the like to provide support to the masses. Granted, this would also make it difficult for people offering support to get into these channels, but I'm sure you could find a way around that.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> things like this have been proposed before AFAIK, and dismissed. i don't think #ubuntu is splitting anytime soon. besides, if people just behaved a bit, it would be far more usable
<Draconicus> Now, an additional thing is that the experienced users aren't getting much fair help. Sometimes the sites can only help so much, and a very specific question can't be answered. Developers don't like to provide support unless they're in support channels, but many of them hardly pay attention to those. I would suggest that a separate channel be included that provides more in-depth support than the "how to get to Synaptic throug
<Draconicus> h the menus" sort of questions. I know it's a lot to ask with Freenode channel management, but if you don't act soon it's going to break.
<LjL> i don't believe anything's particularly going to break... we're at about 1000 users, and have been so for quite a few months already
<Draconicus> LjL: That's the thing... you can't make people behave. It's not going to happen. More and more people are switching to Ubuntu, and more and more people are turning to IRC to solve their problems. They don't like reading stuff in most cases (typically).
<gnomefreak> since dapper release for most part
<Draconicus> I've been using Ubuntu for over a year. When I first came to #ubuntu, it was busy, but I could carry on a decent support conversation without having ten others flooding on top of it.
<Draconicus> It's not the same anymore, and I know that if I was a new user and couldn't get the help I wanted, I might just drop the distro altogether. I know you probably don't care about how impatient people get or how many choose to use yours, but it's still something to think about.
<LjL> Draconicus, when a "decent support conversation" is needed, we sometimes ask people to move to #ubuntu-classroom
<LjL> that works fairly well when there are problems that need to be treated in a bit of an in-depth manner
<LjL> besides that... what do you actually propose to do? you said split the channel into three? what would that achieve? exactly the same amount of traffic, except three windows instead of one...?
<Draconicus> Yeah... Conversations wouldn't push each other off the buffer.
<Draconicus> It's a real hassle to be reading something someone says and have it fly off the screen. Additionally, it's hard for support people to spot problems if they're gone in a blink of the eye.
<Draconicus> You can stop the scroll if you're a user reading, but you can't expect supporters to stop theirs just to look for problems.
<Draconicus> Do you see what I'm saying?
<LjL> supporters can stop *if they want*. you say they probably don't want? maybe, but then they won't take the hassle of carefully looking at *three* different windows (each scrolling fast enough, anyway), either
<Draconicus> Of course they won't like to jump around Windows, but different reps are stationed in different windows...
<LjL> so there's even less chance of the person who actually knows about a given problem seeing it... no, i don't think it's a good idea
<jrib> you'll just get one person asking the same question in all three channels
<Draconicus> No...
<apokryphos> it doesn't take people long normally to work out that an occurrence of their name highlights them
<Draconicus> Overflow controls are what put people in #ubuntu1, #ubuntu2, or #ubuntu3. It wouldn't be possibly for them to join the successive channel if they were pushed into the next one, though vice versa would be possible.
<gnomefreak> no? they do it now with the 4 support channels :(
<Draconicus> That's why you don't tell them. Most of them won't figure it out.
<apokryphos> no, such a system would not work
<Draconicus> Well bleh. I had my hopes.
<apokryphos> the fast-pace of #ubuntu is less of a problem than you're suggesting
<Draconicus> I guess you guys are stuck, then.
<apokryphos> not stuck at all; it works pretty well as it is
<Draconicus> Good luck.
<apokryphos> well, we've been doing this, with a similar channel size, for over a year. So :)
<Draconicus> What are you going to do two versions from now when there are nearly twice as many people asking questions?
<apokryphos> that's a conditional statement
<Draconicus> As I stated before, it definitely wasn't like this over a year ago. :P
<Draconicus> I was there too.
<apokryphos> hence, *when* that happens, we might reconsider things. At this point having multiple channels would certainly  not be any reasonable solution
<apokryphos> (to a problem which I don't think is that great, at all)
<apokryphos> we had over 500 users a year ago
<Draconicus> That's nearly half of what it is now.
<apokryphos> I'd say there was at least around 7-800; we overtook #debian ages ago.
<LjL> to be honest i think some sort of neat trick for making support more effective could be welcome. however, it'd have to be thought very very carefully, and to be introduced in a manner that doesn't change the *current* way things are, but simply goes to complement them. and i'm sure multiple channels like that is not the way
<Draconicus> Look, I'm just trying to make helpful suggestions. You can go ahead and reject the ideas entirely. I wish you luck with what you have and hope you do well in the future. I'm sick of it, personally... I don't think I'll be going to #ubuntu anymore for the sake of getting answers in less than an hour.
<apokryphos> up to you; some people like IRC, others don't.
<apokryphos> there are several support methods
<apokryphos> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<apokryphos> we like hearing suggestions, but you shouldn't be offended if we don't think they're appropriate and provide substantiation
<Draconicus> A lot of people like IRC because it's live. They don't have to dig around for their answers. People are inherently lazy these days, you know.
<Draconicus> I'm not offended in the slightest. I'm just disappointed.
* gnomefreak not a cure for laziness :)
<apokryphos> partly, and partly also because IRC is a generally a passive activity
<LjL> it's live, yeah, which may become *too* live at times. but that's just... IRC.
<jrib> Draconicus: well to some extent your idea is already implemented with #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu splitting traffic
<Draconicus> You've got a nice distro here. It'd be a shame to see its user numbers freeze at 1500 because people can't get the help they need anymore - though I imagine your support lines must be ringing off the hook, too.
<Tm_T> To me, IRC is less frightening communication way.
<LjL> that's true as well
<LjL> support lines? we have such? :P
<apokryphos> Draconicus: your statement is again conditional
<Draconicus> What do you mean by conditional?
<apokryphos> you're speculating on what would happen with 1500 users. We don't have that many. I presuppose things would still be fine, you're suggesting they wouldn't.
<apokryphos> but there's not that much use speculating on these things until it's evident that there is a big problem. At the moment, I'd say there wasn't.
<Draconicus> Are you going to buy more phones and get more people to support?
<apokryphos> what?
<LjL> again, i don't think we *have* phones or support people
<gnomefreak> Draconicus: thats only paid support
<Draconicus> Ah. Didn't realize it was paid.
<Draconicus> I've never looked into it myself.
<apokryphos> but IRC and phone support aren't the only methods. See the link I provided.
<gnomefreak> live help for forums see #ubuntuforums :)
<apokryphos> specifically, check http://www.ubuntu.com/support/free
<Draconicus> People don't like forums. I know that from experience. All the same, I see your point.
<Draconicus> Anyway, I'm done arguing. I've gotten sidetracked from convos with friends due to this (my own fault, of course). Thanks for listening, at least.
<Draconicus> Again, I wish you luck in the future.
<apokryphos> Draconicus: your statement "from experience" is quite clearly proved wrong by the insane amount of posts on ubuntuforums.com
<Draconicus> How many posts get timely replies, though?
<Draconicus> People will take whatever they can get, but they'll walk away from it if it doesn't deliver, all the same.
<apokryphos> "timely" is relative
<apokryphos> ambigious statements without any clear link
<Draconicus> Relative, conditional, hypothetical.
<apokryphos> there are 4500 people reading the forums right now
<apokryphos> which includes over 700 members
<apokryphos> so, needless to say, it's not true at all that people don't like forums. Some don't, some do.
<apokryphos> personally I generally hate forums for Linux support, but that's just me
<Draconicus> Yeah... my OCD is getting the best of me, here. I really should just walk away while I still have the sense to.
<Draconicus> It was nice debating with you, nonetheless. Thanks for the conversation, guys.
<apokryphos> ok, see you
<LjL> gnomefreak: remember our conversation about this? see, he just gave an example of a totally terrible implementation :-P i still have to see someone coming up with an example of a good one, though ;)
<apokryphos> as long as there's highlight around, and text doesn't literally fly away in a couple of seconds, things will be fine
<LjL> apokryphos: well, it does fly away. highlight is OK for when a conversation is *already* in progress, but there's still tons of support questions that one simply misses, unless one's eyes are glued to the IRC window
<apokryphos> ok, but then the problem only falls onto people who are giving support
<apokryphos> which is generally people who are better adapted to the pace in #ubuntu IRC
<LjL> apokryphos: uh, yeah, except that people asking for it don't get it even when they possibly could get it
<apokryphos> don't get what?
<apokryphos> support?
<LjL> support
<LjL> if i miss a question that i knew how to answer, and nobody else knows or notices, that's an unanswered support question
<LjL> note also how we're harsh on spammers, give !repeat etc... and yet, those guys are imho *more* likely to get replies
<apokryphos> and yet still, it's a dangerous game
<LjL> if not for anything else, because we notice they're spamming, kick them, and then go on to answer their question (which we might have missed otherwise)
<LjL> what's a dangerous game, splitting the channel into three?
<LjL> that's not a dangerous game, that's simply nonsense
<apokryphos> no, repeating/caps etc
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> the way I work is (i) I'm bored and/or want to help, (ii) I look in #ubuntu
<apokryphos> it doesn't ever really take me 2/3 seconds to skim over what's a question and what's not
<apokryphos> people are generally aware that they can ask again in IRC
<apokryphos> I agree that there are shortcomings, but I'm not so sure that these generally aren't pretty much inherent in IRC
<apokryphos> back in a few
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Meh, scroll-speed in #ubuntu doesn't look that bad.
<LjL> depends... on chaos theory, i suppose :)
<LjL> sometimes it rather does
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It took over two minutes for just one screenfull of text.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I suppose I should watch it more often, then. ^^
<nalioth> mudkips is back
<cables> Dammit, I was in the middle of helping someone. Also, I updated to my latest router firmware, which should have fixed it...
<cables> can anyone here test me?
<LjL> cables: you can rejoin
<LjL> i'll test you anyway meanwhile
<cables> LjL, why did it happen even with the latest wrt54g firmware?
<LjL> cables: sorry, don't know about the new firmware, but i'm afraid you'll just have to connect to port 8001. you're affected.
<cables> LjL, I can't figure out how to use 8001 in Chatzilla... is Xchat better?
<LjL> i use neither
<LjL> but i thought instructions for chatzilla had been added to the page...?
<nalioth> cables: much better, but make sure you DON'T use xchat-gnome
<cables> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> LjL: chatzilla should not be encouraged
<nalioth> cables: xchat-gnome is lacking many features
<LjL> nalioth: ok. i don't even really know what it is
<cables> alright
<PriceChild> nalioth, is that really a reason not to use it?
<nalioth> PriceChild: not to use what?
<PriceChild> xchat-gnome
<nalioth> LjL: chatzilla is the irc client attempt built into mozilla-suite
<LjL> and it's that bad?
<nalioth> PriceChild: have you used original (and still the best) xchat and xchat-gnome side by side?
<nalioth> LjL: chatzilla does NOT follow irc RFCs and doesn't work very well at all
<cables> can someone tell Hoosteen in #ubuntu that I'll be back in a few minutes?
<PriceChild> nalioth, Yeah... and I much prefer xchat personally, however I'd still recommend beginners to irc to use xchat-gnome
<nalioth> PriceChild: why? xchat-gnome is horrid
<PriceChild> but easier with less options so friendlier
<nalioth> PriceChild: i disagree
<nalioth> people aren't stupid
<nalioth> just because they are new to linux/internet doesn't mean they should be recommended a POS irc client
<cables> I'm not new to linux/internet :)
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<nalioth> cables: then you should use original xchat, for i feel xchat-gnome is lacking MANY of the features of xchat
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v pricey]  by ChanServ
<crusoe_> Hey, can someone tell me if the changes I made to the port I connect to freenode on helped in solving that bug?
<cables> Can someone test me? I think I'm connected through 8001 now, in Xchat
<ompaul> cables join me in ##ompaul
<LjL> crusoe_: you look ok
<crusoe_> perfect, sorry if i caused any harm
<crusoe_> unknowingly of couse ;)
<LjL> crusoe_: well no, the harm is caused *to* you. your router gets reset, and you may not like that depending on what you're doing
<crusoe_> hmm, well that's no good.  lol, althought I didn't notice a loss in connection in any of my other internet services?
<crusoe_> ie, browsing, IM, and file tranfers...that would normally cease on a router reset?
<nalioth> you won't notice those as much, crusoe_
<LjL> crusoe_: browsing, not really. the rest, depends... also, i'm not entirely sure the router is reset and not just the IRC connection, though i believe this tends to crash the router. but fortunately i don't have such a router, so i cannot see the effects first hand ;)
<crusoe_> lol, ah well.  as long as its solves the direct problem associated with irc that's all that matters to me right now
<LjL> ompaul: wait a second, why was revan joining -unregged instead of -read-topic?
<LjL> i *did* banforward him
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> he has disappeard off my radar
<LjL> [20:10:07]  <-- Gangstaz has left this server (K-lined).
<LjL> [20:11:52]  --> Gangstaz has joined this channel (i=magical@fucking.her.everyday.i.am.a.fucking.sex-maniac.info).
<LjL> (other address, still an interesting one, banned)
<ompaul> where
<LjL> note there is another user on #ubuntu with ident "magical" like him
<LjL> #ubuntu
<nalioth> LjL: gangstaz is a troll belonging to an organization you are familiar with
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well he wasn't k-lined from his new address... yet
<LjL> ah yeah he was
<LjL> he just rejoined for the third time
<cables> How do people figure out who did it?
<nalioth> LjL: is gangstaz a friend of yours?
<LjL> cables, it's just a plain IRC message
<LjL> nalioth: ...?
<cables> LjL, that's a really weird exploit...
<LjL> nalioth, i have a highlight on "k-lined". i saw he was, and then noticed he rejoined in a second, and i'm keeping him under /whowas
<LjL> and /whois, which tells me he's still oneline
<LjL> how does he get that many different .info addresses? is .info free to register for anyone?
<ompaul> spoofed
<nalioth> LjL: he's a professional troll
<LjL> uh, spoofed? can you spoof *hostnames*?
<nalioth> LjL: yes. easily
<ompaul> LjL, ehh before I head off - revan sorted out
<ompaul> LjL, and cables
<ompaul> now I am gone
<LjL> later ompaul
<LjL> nalioth: but... is it something specific to IRC, or what? i know you can spoof an IP address (though it's hardly much use if you can't get the replies to that address), but DNS?
<LjL> well now he's online from ircatwork.com
<LjL> so he must have finished the .info at any rate :
<whazilla> hey
<PriceChild> hey
<whazilla> so can u tell me ... cuz whazilla was uband ... but this laptop appearently not :$
<whazilla> or just fix me up ;)
<PriceChild> whazilla, i can't find any bans on you in the bantracker
<PriceChild> Could you try rejoining
<PriceChild> #ubutnu please
<whazilla> wiiWhazilla ?
<whazilla> okey that was weird
<whazilla> thkx
<whazilla> Kan niet binnengaan #ubuntu (U bent verbannen).
<whazilla> * U bent nu bekend als whazilla this is from server log as i logged in just now
<whazilla> so weird :/
<PriceChild> English? :S
<whazilla> u are banned
<whazilla> cant enter
<whazilla> *now known as whazilla
<whazilla> nothing special
<PriceChild> I'll take another look
<whazilla> i changed my name to the one they unbanned
<PriceChild> whazilla, ah... I've just noticed your username
<whazilla> and i can enter
<whazilla> wow im still banned :$ ... now im foolin myself :$
<whazilla> i cant read propperly
<whazilla> oh well
<whazilla> just wanted to ask why my ubuntu crashed after a system update
<PriceChild> whazilla, I'm guessing its due to your username seen as you're not on the ban list
<whazilla> Xserver crashes
<PriceChild> whazilla, (not whazilla.... the "other" one)
<PriceChild> *Real Name
<whazilla> im still banned
<whazilla> allso with this username
<PriceChild> Could you change your "Real Name"??
<whazilla> i just did
<whazilla> sorry
<PriceChild> I'm still reading it as "bullsh*t"
<whazilla> read again ?
<whazilla> maybe i must reconnect ?
* whazilla gonne reconnect
<whazilla> thkx PriceChild
<whazilla> c u
<ompaul> PriceChild, iirc I had that person a little while ago
<PriceChild> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> that real name issue
* ompaul goes grepping logs
<ompaul> PriceChild, I had someone with real name issues a little while ago, not the same person
<PriceChild> Ahhh ok :)
<PriceChild> All fixed now though :)
<ompaul> I saw that - it was wow they can see that :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> "canine_kouji" is kind of trolling in #ubuntu - look up the address ( zanshin.tsumelabs.com ) in the bantracker. do you call this a ban evader?
<nalioth> gotta make sure it's the same guy
<LjL> even if he is, the bans are very old and appear to have been removed (one due to a freenode crash, possibly..)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  :D
#ubuntu-ops 2007-02-11
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> BearPerson, guessing I can clear -unregged now?
<BearPerson> yeah
<BearPerson> I hope there won't be any bots sneaking in just after I set -r, but there's always the possibility
<BearPerson> hrm
<PriceChild> BearPerson, #ubuntu-unregegd
* PriceChild smirks as he watches the k-lines
<BearPerson> wow
<PriceChild> wow?
<LjL> funny, what do they gain by exploiting -unregged
<BearPerson> they probably missed
<PriceChild> a "newb" handler? :P
<BearPerson> hmm, though no joins in #ubuntu around that time to trigger the +J
<PriceChild> +J isn't on?
<BearPerson> well, at least a few of them would have to have ended up in #ubuntu, if they had tried to join there
<Hobbsee> awww, i missed them!
* PriceChild could send you the logs lol
<nalioth> Hobbsee: they got klined autoagically
<SportChick> they gain new stature?  incompetent spammers?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nice
<variant> lo all, just thought I would point out this: http://rafb.net/p/7qrwSm80.html
<nalioth> without a channel or other context, it's pretty much cruft, to me.
<variant> sorry, #ubuntu i thouht that would be fairly obvious :)
<nalioth> noted, variant
<nalioth> all ya gotta say is "holycow" is showing his ass
<mc44> he is indeed
<LjL> yeah
<Tm_T> Hah, glad #kubuntu is LOT nicer it seems.
<Tm_T> Quieter too I guess.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wow.
<LjL> mc44: i should have banned him, but i couldn't really follow #ubuntu right then... anyway, he won't have to wait if he starts it again
<mc44> he seems to have gone now
<LjL> mc44: no, no, he's still in
<mc44> yeah i see that now :)
<LjL> omg now variant is attacking
* mc44 sigs
<mc44> sighs*
<PriceChild> Where's that website with the tor users on and their details?
<nalioth> !tor
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<nalioth> PriceChild: ^^^
<PriceChild> thanks nalioth :)
* SportChick wonders who she met at the ubuntu booth at scale
<Hobbsee> not me
<Hobbsee> SportChick: probably jono
<SportChick> Hobbsee: hrm...can't remember his real name
<Hobbsee> SportChick: jono bacon
<Hobbsee> SportChick: beard, hat, with beer in hand, most likely.  talkative guy
<SportChick> hehe
<SportChick> hrm....soooo many people
<SportChick> they sort of all blend together now....
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yep
<mc44> if it were jono Im sure you would remeber :)
<SportChick> mc44: not so sure...
<PriceChild> SportChick, http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/jono.png
<SportChick> mc44: we talked to someone at EVERY booth except maybe 5
<SportChick> PriceChild: can't click right now :(  on the phone
<PriceChild> lol SportChick :)
<mc44> but you can type!! :)
* PriceChild sends you an ASCII representation
<SportChick> mc44: yes...but my phone is not multitasking..i can IRC *or* browse but not both at once
<LjL> SportChick: *not multitasking*? they put kitchen sinks in those things, and the stupid OS cannot multitask? blah
<SportChick> LjL: it's Palm OS
<LjL> ah. that explains it :P
<SportChick> :)
<SportChick> I thought it might :D
<Minataku> Ah, half-multitasking
<LjL> no it's just as single-tasking as single-tasking can get
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Right, I haven't used PalmOS in ages
<Minataku> My last Palm was a IIIxe
<LjL> though SportChick, on the other hand that's probably still better than certain PDA operating systems i know of, which multitask without telling you, and crash with fireworks :P
<Minataku> Last of the non-color ones, I believe
<Minataku> Heehee, if you're gonna go out take everything with you
<Minataku> I hate programs/OSes that do that
<Minataku> If you're gonna die do it safely and gracefully
<Minataku> Clean up and keep everything else out of it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<SportChick> Minataku: well it works for me and it's WAY better than that horrible windows platform
<Minataku> There are PDAs that run Linux
<SportChick> it's simply that on occasion, I have to wait until I'm on my laptop to click
<SportChick> Minataku: yes, but none that runs on this phone (it is not simply a pda) or that is supported by my wireless provider
<SportChick> (on this phone)
<Minataku> Why don't you get a phone that makes phone calls and a PDA that does PDA things?
<Minataku> Instead of some mixture that's half-assed at both tasks?
<mc44> because then youd have to carry two things around with you?
<SportChick> Minataku: because i LIKE it all in one
<SportChick> and it is not half-assed...just because YOU don't like the solution doesn't mean *I* don't
<holycow> hey
<holycow> was i devoiced from #ubuntu?
<LjL> yes
<holycow> lol
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm just of the mind that if it's a phone it should make phone calls... period
<mc44> LjL: hah
<LjL> sometimes simple answers are best
<SportChick> Minataku: then that is the sort of phone YOU should get
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> SportChick: Woah, calm down, you're acting like I usually do when I hear someone say something I don't like
<SportChick> however, MY phone makes calls, browses the net, runs irssi, tracks contacts & calendars, takes photos & mini movies, plays music & podcasts and even has books on it :)
<SportChick> Minataku: I'm simply disagreeing with you
<Minataku> Yeah, but I can sense the urge to jab me in the chest with your finger on that "YOU" there
<SportChick> Minataku: you are somewhat mistaken.  I was simply reacting to your strong criticism of what I like, suggesting that you do as you wish and I will do as I wish
<LjL> i'm sorry i started this
<LjL> but perhaps it's time to move to -offtopic?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry, SportChick and everyone else
<SportChick> LjL: I really don't feel the need to continue the discussion at all.  Sorry everyone, too
<mc44> iPhone!
* mc44 runs
* SportChick disappears back into the woodwork, where she belongs
* Minataku chases after mc44 with a Western Electric 500
<elkbuntu> eternaljoy is now banned from -au for being an obnoxious little prick. i'll let you guys know when he ban evades
<LjL> hm, he wasn't banned since august
<elkbuntu> LjL, he has many nicks and likes proxies
<LjL> hm
<elkbuntu> now he's pm'ing me
<LjL> the eternaljoy nick is certainly one i'm familiar with, though
<elkbuntu> eternaljoy, you are banned for harassing. dont try worm out of it.
<Minataku> I wish I had a WeCo 500, but that's offtopic so I'll stop now XD
<elkbuntu> and please stop PMing me
<eternaljoy> elkbuntu: ok Melissa
<eternaljoy> elkbuntu: not worming, just asking
<eternaljoy> elkbuntu: am I banned for life?
* mneptok needs to be de-wormed
<eternaljoy> mneptok: hehe
<elkbuntu> until i feel like unbanning. considering you have a history of ban evasion, probably not very soon
<eternaljoy> elkbuntu: I have never evaded a ban
<elkbuntu> this is a lie, and you know it
<eternaljoy> when?
<elkbuntu> the first time you were banned from -au
<eternaljoy> hmmm
<eternaljoy> well i wont argue that
<eternaljoy> ok np. im banned for life
<eternaljoy> i understand
<elkbuntu> have a nice day
<eternaljoy> ditto
<eternaljoy> bye
* mneptok dusts off the official Drama Queen tiara
* Hobbsee steals it from mneptok 
<elkbuntu> <eternaljoy> hi Melissa
<elkbuntu> <eternaljoy> may I ask why you banned me from #ubuntu-au?
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> for harrassing adhok
<elkbuntu> <eternaljoy> ok
<elkbuntu> <eternaljoy> am I banned for life?
<elkbuntu> <eternaljoy> i wont spweak to him anymore
<mneptok> LIFAHS REPRAHZINT!
<mneptok> \ o /
* mc44 decides capital punishment is best for mneptok 
* mneptok shakes it like he just don't care
<mneptok> mc44: i think there's a Yahoo! group for the like-minded
<elkbuntu> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
<mneptok> mirrorlicious
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> mc44: You don't actually support the iPhone... do you? What with Jobs' request for a closed, private development model
<mc44> Minataku: so not on topic here
<mc44> but yes, cos its shiny
<Minataku> (BTW: I wouldn't actually hit you with a WeCo 500.. or any other thing... sorry about that)
* LongPointyStick stabs mneptok 
<elkbuntu> oh lordy, he's in -offtopic now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> elkbuntu: who dat?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, eternaljoy
<nalioth> ah, yes
<LjL> i think he's quite always there really
<elkbuntu> LjL, he didnt seem to be earlier, when he got himself banned from -au
<LjL> elkbuntu: maybe not, but grep eternaljoy offtopic.log | wc -l   -->  290 ;)
<LjL> which isn't really much, but still
<LjL> hah i get 15671
<kgoetz> iirc i first saw him in there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> Seveas, you have the #ubuntu-women op banned from here. why?
* nalioth jumps behind the couch
<nalioth> elkbuntu: who would that be?
<elkbuntu> pleia2
<elkbuntu> the clockbot.net ban
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> elkbuntu: give pleia2 an +e
<elkbuntu> a what?
* nalioth says Hi elkbuntu! For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nalioth> and +e
<nalioth> bleh
<nalioth>  /mode #ubuntu-ops +e *@hostmask-goes-here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+e *!*@clockbot.net]  by elkbuntu
<nalioth> isn't that the ban that seveas set?
<elkbuntu> yes
<nalioth> then don't do it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-e *!*@clockbot.net]  by elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> make up your freaking mind
<kgoetz> set the exeption for just the person, not anyone (or you may as well pull out the ban)
<nalioth>  /mode #ubuntu-ops +e pleia2!*@*
<elkbuntu> so are you sure i can.. you know, since you said 'don't do it' the last time
<elkbuntu> she is afterall the only one to have ever used that hostmask
<nalioth> elkbuntu: if that is so, why did seveas set the ban?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v kgoetz]  by ChanServ
* kgoetz pokes irssi and not auto authing him.
<Stapol> Hello
<elkbuntu> nalioth, the hostmask has 'bot' in it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> That doesn't necessairly mean it's a bot
<Minataku> It could be some guy's hostname
<elkbuntu> Minataku, it's some chick's hostname
<elkbuntu> but seveas was being cautious
<elkbuntu> probably
<elkbuntu> we are theorising here, not stating for fact thats why he banned
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Security is a fickle thing, it's never perfect
<Minataku> It's either too leinent or too restrictive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !search tor
<ubotu> Found: autostart-#kubuntu, code, xen, newton, kate, blender, icons, nvidia9, compiling, ldap
<nalioth> elkbuntu: ah
<elkbuntu> its all i can theorise, since she never even spoke in this channel
<nalioth> i don't think she's ever BEEN in this channel
<nalioth> you'll have to ask him, el
<nalioth> kbuntu
<ublender> um, #ubuntu-read-topic told me to come here...
<ublender> ?
<PriceChild> ublender, be patient and an op will be with you shortly
<ublender> thanks
<PriceChild> I'm afraid I don't have ops in #ubuntu so you'll have to wait for someone else... I'll have a look for someone
<ublender> thx
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Amaranth, you have ops in #ubuntu right?
<DBO> PriceChild, whats up?
<PriceChild> DBO, could you test ublender ?
<PriceChild> He's waiting ever so patiently :)
<DBO> ublender, to #DBO please
<PriceChild> Thanks :)
<DBO> hes AFK it seems
<ublender> er, sry bout that
<DBO> ok
<DBO> unbanned
<ublender> thx
<variant> lo, holycow and blablahbla in #ubuntu are the same person. seems to be there for the sole purpose of irritating people
<DBO> looking
<nalioth> not cloning
<variant> well, he/she is very annoying.. seems to moderate that fact with the odd bit of random help. it's up to you if you want to leave him there obviously..
<variant> cya
<nalioth> variant with vendetta
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nuke them all from orbit.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's the only way to be sure.
<Madpilot> PuMpErNiCkLe, I think you're mistaking being a chanop with being on a bug hunt...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Possibly.  They're similar, ya know. :)
<Madpilot> IRC users might drool, but they probably don't drool acid ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> WE'RE FSCKED FOREVER! GAME OVER! GAME OVER, MAN!
<nalioth> @lart 37 mneptok
* Ubugtu shows mneptok a photo of mneptok
* nalioth closes eyes
<kgoetz> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oookay?
<Hobbsee> hey kgoetz!
<kgoetz> :)!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kgoetz> i just noticed locobot_2 has no cloak. is that a mistake/error?
<nalioth> kgoetz: disdain?
<kgoetz> nalioth: i'm asking :/
<nalioth> kgoetz: cloaks are not in some folks' ideas of "have to have"
<kgoetz> nalioth: but most ubuntu bots are cloaked. i dont know wether it is an ubuntu bot, but i was wondering
<nalioth> not sure what it is
<nalioth> but it is silent
<nalioth> good night
<kgoetz> night
<elkbuntu> kgoetz, smurf deals with LoCoBots
<elkbuntu> seems all the locobots are uncloaked at the moment
<kgoetz> ok. catch you later :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<holycow> allrighty
<holycow> can i get a voice again
<holycow> its been long enough
<holycow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<Madpilot> hmm?
<elkbuntu> what are you going on about?
<holycow> hey
<holycow> voice me in #ubuntu again
<holycow> its been a few hours
<holycow> pls
<DBO> he got a mute
<Madpilot> ah
<elkbuntu> DBO, from whom?
<DBO> donno
<holycow> no idea
<holycow> probably nalioth
<elkbuntu> well im not going to mess with the decision of a freenode staffer
<DBO> but if a remember correctly it was a stacking of smaller annoyances that made for an overall annoyance
<holycow> oh jees you guys are unbelievable
<DBO> hmmm?
<holycow> you guys always devoice to give people time to cool off
<holycow> the only person that has to come in and ask to be voiced again is me
<holycow> what the hell i actually help people
<DBO> cool down
<holycow> i am cool
<holycow> quit reading into text, nuances don't translate in plain text, you know that
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> elkbuntu, is there anything in the bantracker?
<elkbuntu> im not logged into it yet
<holycow> no biggie at all
<holycow> and no rush either
<DBO> elkbuntu, well dearie can you do DBO a flavor and check?
<holycow> as you have time just let me know when, danke
<elkbuntu> if you were really of that opinion, you wouldnt be in here now
<holycow> elkbuntu, wow man sometimes you guys are unbelievable
<holycow> you really treat the channel as a private club
<holycow> i'm of the opinion that i can't believe i haveto ask to be voiced
<holycow> everyone else gets back up after a couple of hours
<mneptok> holycow: if you care, i read the same tone into "oh jees you guys are unbelievable" and, imo, it's hard not to
<holycow> i'm not here to kiss  your as tho
<holycow> and frankly
<holycow> no one in the channel should be expected to
<holycow> it should be PERFECTLY okay to be annoyed
<Madpilot> holycow, unless nalioth did something exotic, I can't see a ban for you in place in #ubuntu...
<holycow> especially if you are a long time contributing member
<holycow> i.e. i've helped a lot of people
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, it starts with a %
<mneptok> OK, there's NO "nuance" in discussing asskissing
<Madpilot> I do see a lot of months-old cruft - it's time to dejunk the banlist
<mneptok> chill
<holycow> lol
<elkbuntu> alot of them are random spambot crap though
<Madpilot> ah, found it
<holycow> well okay wait till ljl or nalioth come back and discuss thats cool.  i get the  reticence
<holycow> and right yeah i wasn't banned this time, primarily because i have tried not to break chan rules and be nice
<elkbuntu> your mute is appended with a note that you were insulting users
<holycow> lol i dispute that
<holycow> mostly people just didn't like my tone
<mneptok> holycow: the moment you have to *try* to be nice is exactly one moment *after* you should have walked away from IRC. it's just not worth it.
<elkbuntu> then you really need to work on adjusting it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi holycow
<holycow> actually no i refuse to adjust my tone
<holycow> this isn't #nazi afterall
<elkbuntu> and that is an inappropriate attitude to have in a CoC governed channel
<holycow> wow
<Madpilot> ... and you were doing OK right up until "#nazi", too...
<mneptok> so the only people taht can ask that people speak to each other with respect are nazis?
<holycow> Madpilot, well tell me if i'm wrong
<holycow> we have rules about politeness and no swearing
<holycow> right?
<holycow> i agree with that %100 percent
<Madpilot> I'd suggest going to sleep it off, holycow. Seriously, you're not doing yourself any favours at this point.
<elkbuntu> and being respectful and courteous
<holycow> id friendly and gramma friendly
<holycow> you cannot seriously think it is morallly okay to 'monitor' my attitude? or anyones for that matter
<holycow> elkbuntu, really? and what is the definition of respectfull and courteous?
<holycow> especially when others are arrogant, presumptuous and disrespectfull to you?
<holycow> i only get your notice because i actually say something back in return
<Madpilot> we can't monitor 'attitude'. We can and do monitor what people do & say in the channels we've volunteered to watch over...
<holycow> Madpilot, i appreciate  your notice, but that is inappropriate commentary
<holycow> nothing i said here is abusive or disrespectful ... i am pointing out a teeny weeny flaw that everyone buys into
<mneptok> holycow: i watch you walk the tightrope, pushing at the edges. you help people, and then go *right* to the edge, if not over, the line of acceptable conduct. you then trot out the helpful times as evidence of your contributions, and we lather,rinse, and repeat. it's lame.
<Madpilot> Right up until your "#nazi" comment, I was willing to remove your ban. Congrats, you've just blown it.
<elkbuntu> anyway, afk for dinner. you now need to wait for nalioth
<holycow> Madpilot, again not an insult, i am very courteous and helpfull
<holycow> mneptok, and what is the definition of this edge?
<holycow> does everyone haveto just sit back and not say anything when something is unjustly said?
<Madpilot> holycow, I hereby invoke Godwin's Law, so you loose. Now go sleep it off.
<mneptok> it's like porn. i can't define it, but i know it when i see it.
<Madpilot> lose, even
<Madpilot> gah
<holycow> Madpilot, again, i appreciate your comment, it would make sense if i was a noob.  i'm not really trying to piss  you guys off but then i'm not really about to kiss ass.
<holycow> i just want to particapate in the community and be real
<holycow> mneptok, lol
<mneptok> then learn to walk away.
<mneptok> like now, for instance.
<holycow> walk away from what?
* mneptok does
<holycow> i didn't insult anyone
<mneptok> IRC
<holycow> its unfair to monitor attitude, just voice me an dlet me help in the channel.  theres a few problems i saw up there i was just itching to help out on.
<holycow> Kamping_Kaiser,  btw hi, although maybe thats not the right thing to say right now
<holycow> heh
* Madpilot wonders which part of "No, go away for a while & cool it." holycow is failing to grok...
<holycow> Madpilot, the pilot that translates that into 'cozy up to us and we will let you into our club'
<holycow> Madpilot, please think about the impllications of what you guys are doing here ... every little step in that direction gets you away from the 'freedom' principles that everyone in here believes in
<Madpilot> I don't care if you hate my guts; I do care if you disrupt #ubuntu or compare an entire channel to Nazis
<holycow> and i know you do, you wouldn't volunteer or let me talk if you didn't
<holycow> i'm sorta holding back a bit because i appreciate that at least one of you is at least talking a bit
<holycow> it feel very much that way madpilot when people insist that i cozy up to everyone and be their buddy to get the 'prviledge' of being in the club
<holycow> especially when i have put a lot in helping
<Madpilot> It's far too late at night here to continue holding circular debates. G'night, all. Go sleep it off, holycow
<holycow> dude
<holycow> damn shame
<holycow> i'm very dissapointed in all of you, not for not voicing me, but seriously taking this type of stand
<holycow> if you want to manage a channel and ask people not to take something personally, then lead by example
<elkbuntu> what the heck. the individual 'mynick' is also holycow
<elkbuntu> as blahblahblah was earlier
<Kamping_Kaiser>  `/who *S01060016b6b53675*` is good for finding out such things, i agree.
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> now if only i could find my bantracker password, i'd be able to add 'ban evader' to the comments for his ban
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if he was like this when i first met him, i remember him being Real Good TM
<elkbuntu> he seems to be on the 'i've been here a long time, i can do as i please' attitude
<Kamping_Kaiser> true. pity the people hes abusing have been here longer
<mneptok> maybe if we promote him to Untersturmbannfuhrer he'll perform better.
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder why he was banned by nick not hostname
<Mez> gah
<Mez> I think the receptionist at work just thought I was a pervert
<PriceChild> Mez, you're not?
<Mez> PriceChild, no, but she got a load of heavy breathing ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> http://pastebin.ca/350394
<ompaul> so there are fools
<elkbuntu> he'lll be in here in a sec
<Mez> it wasnt a ban forward
<ompaul> what you forward them here?
<ompaul> since when?
<Mez> no - I mean he doesnt seem clever enough to find out how to get here without a forward
<ompaul> are you trying to get yourself trolled to death
<Mez> any decent troller woulda been in here to start with
<elkbuntu> Mez, it wasnt, no, but he'll likely come in with his grievance
<Mez> hi Seeker`
<elkbuntu> Mez, he's not an intentional troller, just someone who thinks because he helps people, he can be rude and snide
<Mez> ah kk
* Mez needs a nickname colorer
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs Mez. yay. hte kk didnt ping me
<Mez> every time  a nick joins here that I dont recognise immediatly I get jumpy
<Seeker`> lo Mez
<Mez> I need something that puts the "regulars" in here into a different colour
<Mez> then I can recognise new peopel instantly
<elkbuntu> ompaul, btw, the fellow was already banevading
<ompaul> ohh
<ompaul> I was just about to let him back in with a warning
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mez, they have a + ;)
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i only let it slide because he was behaving for the most part
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, Seeker` doesnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> Seeker`, </3 :(
<elkbuntu> ompaul, his mute is for holycow
<ompaul> that is holycow?
<elkbuntu> so wouldnt have been obvious in the ban list
<elkbuntu> ompaul, yes
<Seeker`> Kamping_Kaiser: huh?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@clockbot.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> ompaul, nalioth muted him earlier
<ompaul> afternoon Seveas
<ompaul> then deserved it is
<elkbuntu> he came in here a few hours later, after already evading with the nick blahblahblah, to lecture me and Kamping_Kaiser on how he deserves to be let back in because he helps so many people and should be let run free because of this
<ompaul> ehh right - I see how that does not work
<elkbuntu> but when he starts telling random people that we're fascists, it's not a good thing
<ompaul> I am going to move acez to here due to nick changes
<ompaul> if I get no answer
<Mez> /load tabify.pl
<ompaul> unless you guys want a #ubuntu-nickspam where the topic is "change your nick all you want but don't do it in #ubuntu"
<elkbuntu> lol
<Mez> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> !mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> sweet
<Mez> higlights now go to a seperate tab
<elkbuntu> * * i=4645263e gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-a1cb045c2572c3b2 irc.freenode.net wonderfullday H :0 [S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  IRC@Work User
<elkbuntu> he's trying, hehe
<elkbuntu> wb pleia2 :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> elkbuntu, is that our fiend?
<elkbuntu> ompaul, that paste above. was. yes.
<elkbuntu> doing /who *S01060016b6b53675* will show who/where he is now
<elkbuntu> he obvoiusly gave up trying to get in with cgi-irc
<ompaul> so ehh he is in #blender
<elkbuntu> yep
<elkbuntu> @pity #blender
<Ubugtu> (pity [<channel>]  [<id>]  <who|what> [for <reason>] ) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<elkbuntu> bah
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<ompaul> yet another nice one in the channel
<Mez> anyone here good at python ?
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elkbuntu> heh
<ompaul> and no it is not me :P
<elkbuntu> Mez, seveas would *love* to answer your questions :)
* elkbuntu ducks Seveas' wrath
<Mez> lmao
<ompaul> for values of love
<Mez> nah, I'm hacking on a script for Xchat that dos ym coloured nicks thing
<Mez> can people talk a little please?
* Kamping_Kaiser giggles
* Seeker` talks?
<Seeker`> is this ok?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  lol
<effie_jayx> P3L|C4N0,  ping
<P3L|C4N0> effie_jayx, pong
<ompaul> Mez, no
<ompaul> anyone able tell me why a user shows up as their uid in "ps auwx" they have a real name and uid
* ompaul is perplexted
<Seveas> ompaul, that's what the w is for
<Kamping_Kaiser> i run that and i get my username
<ompaul> Seveas, maybe I asked it wrong
<ompaul> 5076      2185  0.0  0.0 25520 3748 pts/0    S    13:21   0:00 -bash
<ompaul> why the number not the username
<ompaul> what I expected was more like this
<ompaul> amanda   26372  0.0  0.2 34432 9244 ?        S    Feb10   0:00 /usr/sbin/rsyncd --daemon
<ompaul> or some such
<ompaul> what bugs me is I know who the user is and have no clue why she is set up differently I set her up ..
<Seveas> ompaul, getent passwd 5076
<ompaul> correct user
<ompaul> carolinet:x:5076:100:Real Name:/home/carolinet:/bin/bash
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, does `\ps auwx` do the same thing?
<Seveas> weird
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, good catch
<ompaul> kk 5076      2185  0.0  0.0 25520 3748 pts/0    S+   13:21   0:00 -bash
<ompaul> so it is the ame
<ompaul> same
<Kamping_Kaiser> how bizare
<ompaul> rather
<ompaul> I wonder is it ldap
<ompaul> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
* ompaul does some more work
<ompaul> talk about being locked out of your own servers --- they seem to have forgotten I have root - smartalecx
<ompaul> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> um... 'they'? :|
<ompaul> support persons
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, hehe
<ompaul> I think it is an honest mistake tbh
* ompaul puts on his pointy hair wig
* Kamping_Kaiser tosses up between more messing around with packages looking for odd comments or sleep (or, gasp, reading a book)
<ompaul> the ldap stuff looks perfect
* ompaul wonders
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi Kamping_Kaiser
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, Kamping_Kaiser okay problem resolved
<ompaul> usename longer than 8characters
<mc44> like dos filenames! :)
<ompaul> so going forward company policy is that all persons shall have usernames shorter than 8 characters
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mc44> ompaul: you should also probably have a policy to store years as more than two digits :p
* ompaul is going away to watch some rugby
<ompaul> back in a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> idiocy, pure idiocy... i'm starting to lose interest in trying to help people honestly
<LjL> how on earth can you have a sources.list that includes 1) a PLF repo for *breezy* that times out 2) automatix 3) *edgy*-proposed
<LjL> and possibly more
<LjL> of course, APT segfaults... what the heck should i say besides "reinstall", after having spent half an hour trying to understand the problem
<mc44> never underestimate the ingenuity of idiots
<LjL> of course, he doesn't *know* he has added any of those
<LjL> why on earth is edgy-proposed listed in gnome's "software sources" anyway? as "proposed updates", it seems
<LjL> that's pure craziness unless i'm totally missing something
<mc44> its for testing proposed updates to stable releases
<Mez> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Mez> I just did that in #python
* Mez rolls eyes
<Mez> I'm too reliant on the bot
<LjL> what would it do in #python?
<Mez> nothng
<Mez> lol
<gnomefreak> mc44: close but i believe proposed is to test for packages that will land in backports if pass tests
<mc44> gnomefreak: nope
<mc44> gnomefreak: its for stable release updates
<LjL> hollywood177, actually i do see you spamming if i scroll back. please keep in mind that #ubuntu is strictly for Ubuntu support - advertizing channels, talking about generic IRC issues, or quarrelling with other people is not for that channel
<hollywood177> i know
<hollywood177> i understood that
<hollywood177> :P
<hollywood177> and i wasn't really advertising, my question came after it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<hollywood177> i need someone to join it and help me set up my ChanServ Bot.
<LjL> which is still far from an Ubuntu related question...
<hollywood177> i dont know where to look
<LjL> Littlegator wasn't precisely nice, granted, but still.
<hollywood177> i was hoping someone here could help
<LjL> try #freenode-social i guess
<Mez> hollywood177, #tapthru
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> LjL: are you free a moment please
<LjL> err, i was going for a cigarette, but go on :P
<LjL> littlegator?
<ikonia> can you give littlegator a nudge - he's claiming no-ones explained about mounting a disk and just being a pain
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> its not bad, but a nudge wouldn't hurt
<LjL> he does sound a bit like he's just trying to troll, though it's hard to tell
<ikonia> agreed, I think he's just MEGA lazy
<ikonia> LjL: the littlegator user is a %100 trolling, can you please step in
<ikonia> 3 other users are now complaining
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> guys 2 users in ubuntu quall and echosyp using bad language and refuse to stop
<apokryphos> dealth with
<ikonia> appriciated
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> holycow has been sorted
<nalioth> "exotic ban" indeed  :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<mc44> nalioth: "sorted"? :)
<mc44> Im hoping you mean that in the mafia sense :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> excuse me ops, again another user using offensive language in channel
<ikonia> thug-n-me using "fuck" and the like
<ikonia> hello ?? anyone home
<ikonia> nalioth: mc44 you home/free ?
<m1chael> i connected to freenode via 8001, can i please join #ubuntu now?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> ikonia, I'll have a look
<ikonia> ompaul: been delt with
<ikonia> nalioth: stepped in thankss
<apokryphos> ikonia: please use the !ops call at such a time
<ikonia> apokryphos: if it had been a "regular" use of the languag eI would have, I just think he needed a prod - which he got
<ompaul> ikonia, just don't use it when you have a question use this channel at that point
<ikonia> no no, thats fine
<ompaul>  !language | user tends to get peoples attention - if they fail hit the alarm
<ubotu> user tends to get peoples attention - if they fail hit the alarm: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<apokryphos> ikonia: any regular user can prod them for their use of language. If they persist, the ops should know.
<ikonia> he got a prodding, and he did stop
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> I think people just show a little more respect when they know ops are around
<ikonia> eg: just showing the face sometimes clicks people into line
<ompaul> it is #ubuntu most know that someone is in the background and available
<ubotu> In ubotu, hellcattrav said: wait, is this a person or a bot?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<imbecile> hey guys i fixed bug
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, cables said: word is the word processor in Microsoft Office. Microsoft Office only runs on Windows, but AbiWord and OpenOffice.org are both great linux-compatible programs that support Word files.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-04
<tonyyarusso> !pie | Seveas, that's a cake, not a pie - I want my money back!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> ah
<PriceChild> calling troll on subnoob btw
<PriceChild> subno0b is in #freenode asking if you can crack runescape
<PriceChild> same ip/username. he was dodgy earlier but i didn't do anything. If he does anything more give no warnint.
<PriceChild> *warning
<PriceChild> a little pm afterwards wouldn't hurt either
 * DBO waves at PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Hello there DBO, hope things are well.
<DBO> better now
<DBO> =)
<PriceChild> Good good.
<DBO> I got hit by a truck!
<DBO> literally!
<DBO> It's an awesome story
<PriceChild> wow :O
<DBO> but I have for the most part just been busy
<DBO> how are you guys doing?
<PriceChild> Good, I can't remember when you left us but no doubt things have changed a little since.
<DBO> I bet they have
<DBO> I am looking at user lists right now
<DBO> lots of new faces (names)
<LjL> hey there
<PriceChild> irc council?
<DBO> hey LjL 
<DBO> PriceChild, I left around the time that was just coming into fruition
<PriceChild> after its 6 months, seveaz stepped down from it
<DBO> i have noticed his presence in the Planet has been severely reduced
<LjL> yes my rss reader is thankful
<DBO> hehe
<DBO> i enjoyed his posts
<LjL> just kidding, i never check rss
<LjL> hello tacone, can we help you?
<tacone> LjL: no,sorry. just curious
<tacone> bye :-)
<LjL> some people do get it
<LjL> few
<DBO> LjL or PriceChild, i have not checked on what my status is as far as powers on the channels, but I doubt I will have time to use them nor am I up to date with whats going on
<DBO> they should probably be revoked if they have not been yet
<DBO> but I would still like to be allowed to hang out here sometimes =)
<nalioth> DBO: can we help you?   :0
<DBO> hey nalioth =)
<LjL> DBO: they haven't. is there a compelling reason for us to remove them, or might we just as well suppose that you might shut down some troll on an ops call once in a while?
<DBO> gosh its been a while
<DBO> LjL, thats fine with me =)
<nalioth> DBO: you trying to weasel out of responsibility?
<DBO> nalioth, oh no, just I guess I should go read any updated codes of conduct and such =)
<DBO> I have a present for Ubuntu also =)  I am updating the mirror at Western Michigan University in the next couple weeks
<DBO> should be much faster =)
<LjL> DBO: oh, there's little news, you cannot mention the word "kitchen" now, and your messages must have an even parity
<DBO> haha
 * DBO does not want to convert his ASCII to binary for parity checks...
<LjL> we have scripts!
 * LjL comes to the rescue with a script
<Jack_Sparrow> I am getting tons of pings from srujan in ubuntu
<nalioth> maybe he's echolocating?
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: that is ctcp?
<Jack_Sparrow> I got a dozen of them from srujan is n=srujan@203.200.95.130 (G Srinivas Srujan)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> He left the channel just now
<LjL> no, he's still there
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you get his attention for me
<LjL> i told him to stop
<LjL> now he has indeed left
<DBO> ツ
<DBO> I'll be back in 30 or 40 minutes
<LjL> Seveas can you add like a note "The Syntax field is optional" in the pastebin? some people are just slow
<LjL> wii, goodbii
<ubuntu> after all those months im still ban 
<ubuntu> y
<LjL> yup
<LjL> come back in 2108
<LjL> bye
<ubuntu> lol
<PriceChild> LjL, :)
<tonyyarusso> who was that?
<PriceChild> wii
<LjL> look at AlgorthmicContro's short conversation
<LjL> that guy was banned until today's clear
<hk2999> hey Pici can i get unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic now?
<LjL> someone tell dawiz to stop being OT and being a factory of gratuitous pieces of sentences, please
<LjL> i'm done with him
<Amaranth> crap i knew i missed a channel :P
<Amaranth> %whoami
<Amaranth> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Amaranth> !no ops is <reply>Leave the ops alone!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> oh crap
<Amaranth> that is not what i wanted to do
<PriceChild> oh dear...
<PriceChild> not it isn't :)
<no0tic> I hope :)
<Amaranth> i meant to do opabuse
<PriceChild> I'll grep for a backup Amaranth 
<Amaranth> no more messing with ubotu while drinking
<PriceChild> fixed
<Amaranth> phew
<Amaranth> !no opabuse is <reply>Leave the ops alone!
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !no opabuse-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>Leave the ops alone!
<soldats> can i be scanned for the router bug, to join #ubuntu i already changed ports to connect 8001
<PriceChild> soldats, you aren't in -read-topic ?
<PriceChild> but yes, you are fine
<soldats> i got redirected there last night
<soldats> i had to recompile dwm so i had to quit
<soldats> thank you :)
<Pricey> What jsut happenned to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pricey: Did you just get redirected here
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow, hmm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Put it another way.. what just happened to you
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow, you do know who I am right?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> It that you?
<Daviey> am i me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pricey: Sorry, was not paying enough attention.. great super bowl
<vorian> Pricey: you're that British chap right?
 * vorian hides
<Jack_Sparrow> vorian: You could Ping him and be sure.. then run, run, run
<vorian> haha
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (arabiannights)
<Madpilot> dealt with. I'd been watching him anyway
<jussi01> same thing in #kubuntu - dealt with. 
<nalioth> Madpilot: klined
<nalioth> jussi01: klined
<Madpilot> good
<jussi01> nalioth: thanks
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, LucidFox said: !queue is The Ubuntu NEW queue can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<PriceChild> LjL, the bots are messed up, they don't realise that someone is +o and keep -J'ing then +J'ing, deopping and opping
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (jim-^ offensive behaviour and language)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thank you
<PriceChild> Noticed the floodbots are still at it so I just kicked them all LjL.
<no0tic> PriceChild, it's the well known -J'+J' dance
<Pici> And complaining in -monitor that no one is opped.
<PriceChild> I've never seen it before?
<Pici> Me either, not to this extent.
<PriceChild> erm the floodbots just rejoined?
<Pici> oh noes
<PriceChild> didn't think that was meant to happen
<LjL> PriceChild, try just deopping everyone when that happens, the counter should resync
<LjL> i rejoined them
<PriceChild> LjL, ahh okies.
<PriceChild> Oh it was just a counter messed up?
<Pici> One of them is unnumbered now too.
<LjL> PriceChild, it's not "meant" to happen. i've made them [mis]detect number of operators some time ago, in order to fix situations when each bot would deop each other
<LjL> Pici: i know. try banning me in #ubuntu. that is, my hostname, which is...
<PriceChild> I wasn't going to de-op them because i thought they'd just carry on getting ops and being silly and not worth a try.
<LjL> Pici: 81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it
<Pici> Why?
<LjL> Pici: just try
<PriceChild> don't ban 81.208.36.87 of course... 8-)
<PriceChild> *hint* *hint*
<LjL> PriceChild, thing is, there's some buggie somewhere, and sometimes they don't detect that someone has been opped, so they start miscounting
<LjL> PriceChild: but if you deop *everyone* in the channel, that counter should go back to 0, so they reop and the count correctly
<LjL> at least they usually do
<PriceChild> cool
<LjL> Pici: eh sorry, unban and reban, i forgot to give floodbot voice
<LjL> Pici: ok, moment :)
<LjL> sufficient testing
<LjL> pff
<LjL> uhm i've found the bug in the bots (it was pretty obvious... a MODE -o can be sent even if the user wasn't +o at all). hard to fix though, so i won't, and they'll again risk getting all deopped.
<PriceChild> LjL, can't you do a test for if they're opped first?
<LjL> PriceChild, means doing a /whois on them all... which is annoying, because i then have to check the whois replies in a different part of the code, and keep some status about "has everyone replied to whois yet?"
<LjL> PriceChild: i won't bother, since all bots getting deopped has been a rare enough circumstance anyway. now if they (mis)detect an everyone-is-deopped situation, they will all reop *once*, and then not again
<PriceChild> ok
<LjL> PriceChild: *but*, they will always attempt to obtain +o whenever they need to -rR, so there shouldn't be a risk of them getting all deopped when they actually need to do something important
<LjL> only thing is, when you notice they're all deopped... well, reop one of them
<LjL> but perhaps i can do the whois thing easily enough after all
<PriceChild> lots of de lately
<Prez00> hello
<Prez00> I already did my nickserv identify thing and still keep getting forwarded here
<jpatrick> hi Prez00, how can we help you?
<Prez00> any ideas?
<Prez00> Password accepted - you are now recognized --- services. sets mode +e Prez00
<Prez00> cannot join #ubuntu
<Prez00> help
<Prez00> cna anyone tell me why I cannot join #ubuntu?
<ikonia> Prez00: you may have been banned
<ikonia> I'm sure one of the ubuntu operator staff will be along shortly to help 
<ikonia> if you sit patiently someome will be along to help
<Prez00> ikonia: I keep getting forwarded to this channel
<Prez00> ikonia: ok, I'll wait, thanks
<ikonia> Prez00: yes, possibly because you have been banned or there is a network exploit against your router
<LjL> elkbuntu ping
<Prez00> never been banned as far I can remember, I did nickserv identify thing..
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<jpatrick> Seeker`: broken here..
<Seeker`> jpatrick: wfm
<jpatrick> hmm, now it works..
<Seeker`> there was nothing obvious for his nick / host
<nalioth> folks there is a ban that was set due to the political spammers a few weeks ago
<nalioth> it catches "prez" and anything like it
<jdong> nalioth: shouldn't that just be a mitt romney ban? ;-)
<Pici> nalioth: Have there been reports of politcal spammers as of late?
<nalioth> Pici: not lately
<ubotu> In ubotu, Schuenemann said: !chm is To open CHM files you can use kchm or xchm (sudo apt-get install kchm or xchm). To convert to HTML or PDF, install libchm-bin package and htmldoc. See also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195457 and http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pici> Sigh.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Martian said: !pi is pi is either 3 for small values of pi, 4 for large values of pi or 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 and then some more.
 * Pici rolls eyes
<mneptok> missed saving throw. you die.
<jussi01> !queue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about queue - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> someone want to do this one? [12:23] < ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, LucidFox said: !queue is The Ubuntu NEW queue can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<ompaul> !queue is <reply> queue is the Ubuntu NEW queue can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<ubotu> I'll remember that, ompaul
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^
<jussi01> ompaul: :) 
<stdin> shouldn't that be "!queue is <reply> the Ubuntu NEW queue  can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue" ?
<jussi01> !queue
<jussi01> ding dong the bot is dead
<LjL> !queue
<ubotu> queue is the Ubuntu NEW queue can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<jussi01> stdin: I would agree 
<LjL> what *is* that?
<stdin> you mean the new queue?
<LjL> yes
<PriceChild> queue for packages to be built?
<stdin> it's the queue of new packages awaiting approval to enter the archives
<stdin> usually source packages, before they are built
<PriceChild> and to be built
<LjL> stdin: to enter universe? or main too?
<stdin> LjL: yeah, any archive
<stdin> main/universe/restructed/multiverse
<LjL> !no queue is <reply> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
 * jussi01 thinks it should have "NEW queue" in there somewhere
<LjL> the page itself never calls it the "NEW" queue though
<jussi01> LjL: true, but everyone else does...
<stdin> LjL: look at the drop down menu
<Daviey> !nickspam | you know who :)
<stdin> there are several queues
<LjL> !no queue is <reply> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<ubotu> you know who :): You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !newqueue is <alias> queue
<ubotu> But newqueue already means something else!
<LjL> !new queue is <alias> queue
<LjL> !newqueue
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubotu> newqueue is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<LjL> !no newqueue is <alias> queue
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Pici> que?
<LjL> Pici: ue
<penos> wth am i banned at #linux
<penos> i meant ##linux
<Pici> er, okay.
<jussi01> heh... 
<ompaul> and in #ubuntu or you should be with that nick :P
<jussi01> hehehe, love !sensors
<ompaul> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ompaul> hahaha
<jussi01> might... :P
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ompaul> and who wrote that
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> !-sensors
<ubotu> sensors aliases: lmsensors, lm-sensors - added by uniq on 2006-07-06 20:43:11
<jpatrick> WTF
<jussi01> who is uniq?
<Daviey> help!  trying to ban - Irssi: Channel not fully synchronized yet, try again after a while
<jpatrick> jussi01: I'm more concerned over what happened in #ubuntu
<ompaul> jpatrick, not to worry about it - it is an attack on the network 
<Daviey> i've parted and rejoined..
<jussi01> jpatrick: aye
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Jack_Sparrow said: !hdaintel is one of them
<jpatrick> jussi01: #k op from ages ago I think
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, at least you weren't editing ops :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for a break... 
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: I took crimsun's alsa-info script and created a log-module for upstreamdev...  seems to work just fine...
<PriceChild> coolness
<Jack_Sparrow> Just a couple more modules to go
<nalioth> floodbots lagging?
<jpatrick> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<jpatrick> aha
<PriceChild> Hey Tuv0k, how can I help?
<Tuv0k> well, I was goingto ask for a ban to be lifted, but I guess it has....for now
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tuv0k> I did not know where one would go, until now, to seek help when you don't have the OP power to help yourself
<jpatrick> again?
<stdin> hmm
<Tuv0k> PriceChild, I recognize your name from many places, thanks for asking. I'm fine now.
<ubotu> h4L1m called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> nalioth, nixternal: I think he didn't know better..
<nixternal> nalioth: haha, if I quiet you kick/ban, and when I kick/ban you went for quiet :)
<jpatrick> as in, just exploring
<PriceChild> I'm talking to him in pm now.
<nalioth> as am i
<nixternal> fixed
<nalioth> h4L1m: do you dial emergency services where you live to ask where the best price for milk is at the moment?
<ompaul> ehh nalioth note #ubuntu
<nixternal> rofl @ nalioth 
<jpatrick> h4L1m: du kannst zuruck nach #ubuntu gehen
<h4L1m> danke jpatrick hat sich erledigt
<nalioth> jpatrick: he is muted there
<jpatrick> nalioth: I saw his last message..
<h4L1m> nalioth, what is now going on?
<h4L1m> i mean at #ubuntu
<nalioth> ahh
<PriceChild> h4L1m, ignore that, lets talk here about what happenned :)
<nalioth> h4L1m: cloning is not welcome on freenode
<ompaul> h4L1m, is not normal to (A) !ops
<h4L1m> and to answer the question about milk: not really
<nalioth> h4L1m: cloning to avoid bans is not welcome in #ubuntu 
<ompaul> not really do you just jump out and ask the nearest police officer the price of rice then?
<ompaul> what does not really mean?
<h4L1m> i'm sorry, but what the hell i've done to get treating like this??
<ompaul> you did this !ops
<ompaul> and now you have our attention
<ompaul> is it what you wanted?
<nalioth> h4L1m: just call your local emergency services and ask them where is the cheapest place to buy milk.  the treatment they give you is the same we are giving you now
<h4L1m> aah man
<h4L1m> i said sorry
<h4L1m> what should i do?
<PriceChild> h4L1m, I have explained to you how to view the access list in future, and why what you did got a few people annoyed right?
<ompaul> don't do !ops
<jpatrick> Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies)
<h4L1m> PriceChild, right
<nalioth> !messagethebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messagethebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> h4L1m, Good good. You are allowed back into the channel. Please be very careful with bot commands if you are unfamiliar int he future, asking someone if unsure even.
<ompaul> msg 
<nalioth> why the devil can't you people LEAVE THE DAMNED FACTOIDS ALONE?!?!?!?
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<ompaul> hmmmmmmm
<ompaul> ohh it is a dupe
<nalioth> h4L1m: if you want to know something from the bot, /msg it, please
<h4L1m> ok nalioth, thank you
<LjL> nalioth, "!messagethebot" never existed afaik
<ompaul> h4L1m, we are rather busy - calling us when we are busy gets us to drop what we are doing and then you get 100% attention, which is good if you really need us
<ompaul> h4L1m, but to be honest watch how it is done, and then you will see when it is appropriate 
<ompaul> i.e. if in doubt don't ;-)
<PriceChild> It has been explained to him, he's sorry, lets all move on :)
<h4L1m> ok guys i thank to you a lot
<h4L1m> and well
<h4L1m> let's say
<h4L1m> ciao
<PriceChild> #ubuntu is *heaving*
<PriceChild> incoming
<LjL> i'm surprised there's not already a dozen of them in :)
<PriceChild> <aorthr33> yep - - play nice
<PriceChild> erm....?
<PriceChild> sounds familiar?
<LjL> aoirtroll?
<LjL> both online, different hosts
<LjL> but who knows
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<LjL> realname is "purple" for both
<LjL> which client is that?
<PriceChild> pidgin
<LjL> ah
<LjL> stupid pidgin
<jpatrick> stdin: you there?
<ompaul> PriceChild, it has got to be
<ompaul> and I blinked eariler
<LjL> i really can't link him to aoirthoir
<LjL> nick has been registered for a long time, host doesn't seem to be a proxy
<stdin> jpatrick: I am now
<ompaul> LjL, ask php questions
<ompaul> if he answers I would be more than 95% sure
<PriceChild> Hey there konqui-89, how can I help?
<konqui-89> PriceChild: I feel like I've been unfairly banned from ubuntu
<PriceChild> One moment please.
<PriceChild> konqui-89, do you go by a different name at all?
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> konqui-89: do you think calling people's name is fair?
<LjL> people names
<Seveas> 2008-02-02T21:24:50 <Pandab34R> ompaul: Thanks for being a penis.
<PriceChild> notice also the same username... wondering why you'd want #ubuntu with that username anyway
<ompaul> konqui-89, I hold I banned you fairly 
 * Seveas agrees
<ompaul> konqui-89, I won't be removing any  time soon
<ompaul> is there anything else?
<ompaul> knoppix I guess Klaus would not like to think of you representing his community like that
<ompaul> good call dude - it is always good to annoy other people in the name of someone who actually deserves a large amount of kudos from the overall community for kickstarting the popular disto on a disk#
<ompaul> konqui-89, so do you still maintain you were banned unfairly?
<Seveas> konqui-89, if not, then we request you to leave so we can keep track of who has an issue that needs to be taken care of
<konqui-89> ompaul: yes. what I said, especially in its context was not deserving of a permaban from a great source of ubuntu support, especially from somone who needs it
<Seveas> konqui-89, you called someone a penis. That's a no-no in any ubuntu channel
<Seveas> end of story
<konqui-89> LOL
<Seveas> now if you have any other arguments, please let us know
<Seveas> if not, bye!
<PriceChild> <Pandab34R> ompaul: I was simply asking if anyone knew of a better server for knoppix support than freenode.
<konqui-89> Yeah, I fucking need help with my sound, what am I supposed to do? I cant seem to get much help on the ubuntu forums... this is my only other source of aid.
<PriceChild> Well its a good job you weren't looking for ubuntu support.
<ompaul> <Pandab34R> Just an off topic question, do any of you guys know where a good server for a knoppix channel is? I cant seem to get any help from the knoppix chan on freenode...
<elkbuntu> konqui-89, you should have thought about that before you misbehaved
<PriceChild> He's not even using ubuntu
<ompaul> exactly
<ompaul> and now he will go to #gnu 
<ompaul> and then we will repeat the k truck 
<elkbuntu> konqui-89 = pandab34r?
<Seveas> yes
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> * [konqui-89] #kde #grub 
<ompaul> hes at home
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<tomaw> both klined
<ompaul> good
<ompaul> well there are two proxies blocked for a couple of weks
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-05
<stdin> hmm, I take it #ubuntu-modding is not an approved channel?
<nalioth> stdin: i'm on it
<stdin> nalioth: ok, I forget sometimes that you are all seeing/all knowing :)
<no0tic> weedgrinch on -irc seeks approval for the creation of an #ubuntu-* channel
<nalioth> no0tic: we see him.  he's already created it, though.  :)
<ubotu> emma called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> It is handled.. problem is gone
<Helvasca> :(
<nalioth> Helvasca: can we be of service?
<Helvasca> I got banned from #ubuntu after a bit of stupidity about 3 weeks ago, by jumping in an saying "join #trivia" and I was wondering if anything can be done.
<Andre_Gondim> how may i have ubuntu cloak?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Andre_Gondim about member
<Andre_Gondim> I am Ubuntu Member https://launchpad.net/~andregondim
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: one moment pleae
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<nalioth> Helvasca: have fun (helping folks)
<Helvasca> thanks nalioth I wont be so stupid next time!
<nalioth> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup Andre_Gondim 
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: please make sure your nick is set up in the above fashion  :)
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, wait a few
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, now I only need reconect?
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: no
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: one step at a time :)
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, i recive the mail confirm me in 
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: but you still have not set up your nick according to policy  :|
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, what else a i need?
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: /msg nickserv info Andre_Gondim 
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth,  i need to registers nick?
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: you need an alt nick linked to your primary nick and an email
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, I think I did everything...
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (fireman2333 (seems to be a consensus))
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, anything else?
<nalioth> Andre_Gondim: uno momento, por favor
<ubotu> erawfish called the ops in #ubuntu (fireman23333333 ban evasion)
<Andre_Gondim> nalioth, ok
<ubotu> ogre called the ops in #ubuntu (erawfish)
<jdong> cL
<jdong> wait you're not mutt
<konqui-89> I got banned from Ubuntu earlier and I really really really need help with my sound and my questions arent being answered on the forums... I desperately need your help so I can get this pc to my friend..
<master_obredar> hello
<master_obredar> damn another dead room
<jussi01> master_obredar: how can we help today?
<master_obredar> have prob with wine 
<master_obredar> spec diont know how to use
<Jucato> this isn't exactly a help/support channel :)
<jussi01> master_obredar: This isnt #ubuntu - you have probably been forwarded here
<master_obredar> i did the download as it told me to but cant find it on my sys to try and use it
<master_obredar> no i've tried about 12 ubuntu room and no one would even say hi
<master_obredar> i downloaded it threw the terminal and i still cant find it in my apps list
<jussi01> master_obredar: try typing: /join #ubuntu
<master_obredar> where
<Jucato> !night
<jussi01> in the bax you type to talk to me
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<master_obredar> /join#ubuntu
<Jucato> jussi01: <master_obredar> no i've tried about 12 ubuntu room and no one would even say hi <--- I presume he's been to #ubuntu
<master_obredar> i new with linux --ubuntu
<master_obredar> 7.04
<master_obredar> join#ubuntu
<master_obredar> /join#ubuntu
<master_obredar> i'm still here
<jussi01> master_obredar: with the space...
<master_obredar> / join # ubuntu
<master_obredar> / join #ubuntu
<master_obredar> join #ubuntu
<Jucato> master_obredar: /join <space> #ubuntu
<master_obredar> ty
<jussi01> did I say something wrong? :/
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I guess it wasn't obvious to him where to put the space
<dgjones> can somebody have a look at <P5YCH00> can u tell me what you guys think of it   http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/FE/47/3da73df9d7b1fe47.jpg in #ubuntu, doesn't seem appropriate, the link is going to a male model
<jussi01> Afternoon all..
<jpatrick> afternoon jussi01 
<jussi01> gday jpatrick 
<ikonia> howdy 
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Hobbsee> xchat-gnome replies as such, and not as xchat, doesn't it?
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> !staff | have a look at the above mass join please... they haven't parted yet, and they don't even look very much like bots
<ubotu> have a look at the above mass join please... they haven't parted yet, and they don't even look very much like bots: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> was there a split? it was a long time ago if there was one
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: gary and dave2 etc see, to be the same person..
<Jack_Sparrow> seem
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, they have the same hostmask yes, that's cause they're staff ;)
<LjL> it must have been a rejoin from netsplit, some of the joiners are known to me
<Jack_Sparrow> Got it
<LjL> but i have no idea when the netsplit was
<LjL> jrib?
<jrib> LjL: I was with 20 people in #ubuntu since 8am at least
<LjL> jrib: ... wow.
<LjL> jrib: wait, that is 14 utc?
<jrib> two hours ago
<LjL> ok, 14
<Mez> LjL, and ogra was in the mass join too ...
<LjL> nice split
<LjL> Mez: yeah and so were other nicknames that i don't precisely know, but recognize
<Mez> LjL, I recognised one or two
<LjL> also i repeat myself, but i'm TIRED of seeing "yacc" in -unregged
<LjL> [16:28:32] <Poka> Ljl uses fibre pele2. :-]
<LjL> i don't like this. how does he know?
<LjL> interesting hostname, and was trolling about root earlier.
<LjL> nickname registered 24 minutes ago
<jdong> LjL: aww you've got a stalker buddy?
<LjL> jdong: more than one, i'm sure. but i can't connect this one to anyone. host isn't a proxy (at least from what i can tell)... nickname etc are unknown to me
<LjL> and i think i only ever mentioned having fiber in -offtopic
<LjL> of course, he could just /whois ljl-temp
<LjL> but somehow i suspect that's not what he did - what with the nickname being registered 20 minutes ago
<LjL> ah wait, ljl-temp is cloaked as well
<jdong> that's weird
<LjL> the other guy who was arguing "root is good" (stwange) is also on an interesting host, but the nickname's been registered for a long time
<LjL> ikonia: i'm not *sure* he's not a troll, but anyway...
<ikonia> LjL: I'm not certain either, but he wasn't trolling asking someone to stop saying lol every minute
<LjL> yeah i know
<LjL> bah, sentences he said are all too short and typo-less
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> ikonia: there are many different keyboard layouts, and even given one keyboard layout, people tend to repeat similar typos.
<ikonia> ahhh
<dbmoodb> ubuntu is starting to get really crowed do you think you should put a limit and use the overflow channel a bit more ? - say 1000 max on ubuntu
<LjL> ?
<LjL> the overflow channel is there for attacks
<LjL> it's certainly not there to stop legitimate users from joining
<dbmoodb> oh sure just thought it might get a bit crowded in ubuntu from time to time
<LjL> well that's a problem with being popular, but making joining harder is not the solution
<dbmoodb> .... making the joining spread is one no ?
<dbmoodb> tis not harder just spread out 
<LjL> dbmoodb: elaborate, i don't understand the idea
<dbmoodb> well lets say you put a limit on the number of users to lets say 800 and then you would have 400 in the overflow, allow the users from the second channel to join the first channel after they have joined the second one if they really want too that way the second one can deal with more basic problems perhaps 
<PriceChild> That's just reeeeeeeeeeally annoying?!
<PriceChild> People join #ubuntu, they want to ask a question, they want an answer.
<LjL> well for starters, i see no way in the irc protocol to implement that... secondly, ew.
<dbmoodb> ah
<PriceChild> They don't want to get told to /join #ubuntu when someone else is ready
<LjL> after all as i always say, conversations aren't really that hard to follow, unless the user doesn't use highlights
<LjL> (in which case you tell them to)
<dbmoodb> how do i use highlights /
<LjL> what stays crowded is the questions
<LjL> dbmoodb: by having your nickname mentioned
<dbmoodb> to follow 3 or 4 conversations at once 
<dbmoodb> which do not involve my name but i might be able to help with
<LjL> dbmoodb: well highlight the nick of the person involved.
<dbmoodb> .ogv
<dbmoodb> ops wrong channel
<dbmoodb> oh i see. i still think it would be nice to have an ubuntu juniors too - for answering basic simple questions quickly
<LjL> that would have to be the main channel
<LjL> or you'd just waste more time redirecting people to the "juniors" channel
<dbmoodb> mmm perhaps if it is possible to buffer posts into a database then filter them and perform some magic and move people about virtually 
<LjL> err... it's not like we can control how the IRC network works
<dbmoodb> well in ubuntu's version of pidgin you are using the ubuntu alias fro the freenode servers no ?
<dbmoodb> so theoretically you can 
<Pici> Er.. 
<Pici> Its still IRC, theres nothing special about it being called irc.ubuntu.com/org/whatever
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, ok... so all we need to do is code a new kind of irc server, then hire a hundred employees to constantly be filtering these questions... then tell all our helpers to move to this new system... and done!
<PriceChild> Pici, he's saying we could point irc.ubuntu.com to our own server rather than irc.freenode.net
<dbmoodb> well it sounded simpler before
<dbmoodb> no i'm saying you point it to freenode but not for the ubuntu freenod ones directly 
<dbmoodb> just have a proxy kind of thing operating - i don't know adapt some squid code for irc
<Pici> !answers
<ubotu> Answers to various questions can be found at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<dbmoodb> --that is a good site
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, so we'd be filtering both questions and answers?
<dbmoodb> no
<PriceChild> how do you differentiate/
<dbmoodb> the filter ?
<stdin> how can it tell what's an answer and what's a question? and what about if you need to ask the person a question to give them an answer, would that get filtered?
<PriceChild> stdin, i assume this is a person doing the filtering...
<LjL> stdin: err... metabot :)
<dbmoodb> hopefully not price
<dbmoodb> perhaps jabber could provide a different way to do it in the future mmm?
<LjL> we're not moving from IRC i think
<dbmoodb> yes hence a xmpp room in addition to this could relieve some stress maybe
 * PriceChild notices bip is 11 hours out
<LjL> ew
<LjL> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (whether you get a response there or not). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for other discussion.
<LjL> when was this factoid changed
<LjL> this ought to be !support-#ubuntu-offtopic, no?
<LjL> this used to list support options
<PriceChild> dbmoodb, so new users have to register accounts and go through all of that to get into the room?
<dbmoodb> no
<PriceChild> that sounds like a step backwards
<dbmoodb> i said xmpp not oh i know lets force users to make accounts
<dbmoodb> ubuntu could have their own xmpp server etc.
<PriceChild> but xmpp requires users to have their own accounts no?
<PriceChild> whether they have gmail, jabber, or some ubuntu one
<dbmoodb> not in all set ups if i understand it correctly and even if that is true they could just be given one for a short period based on ip
<dbmoodb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber#Connecting_to_other_protocols
<dbmoodb> night
<PriceChild> You know... he might have something there...!
<PriceChild> wait no... still lost
<mneptok> we could borrow old man johnson's barn and put on a show!
<Pici> Suggestion: fooser to be kicked/banned from #kubuntu, is bot.
<Pici> s/is bot/is a bot/
<stdin> does it speak?
<Pici> Oh, it did in #ubuntu.
<Pici> see #K
<Pici> or nalioth could take care of it ;)
<stdin> I see it's also in -modding...
<Pici> hrm.
<nalioth> -modding . . . 
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !usb is For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick For a persistent live USB install, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> usb
<Pici> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Pici> !no usb is <reply> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubotu> I'll remember that Pici
 * jussi01 hugs Pici 
 * jpatrick hugs ubotu 
<jussi01> do we really recomend ies4linux ?????
<jussi01> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<stdin> jussi01: for web developers that need to make sure their site works with IE, yes
<jussi01> stdin: I just dont like that script - I understand the reasoning...
<stdin> I've never used it, so I don't know that much about how it works
<Pici> Its just a set of scripts to install IE in wine.
<jpatrick> looks evil
<jussi01> it is evil
<jpatrick> 2) Open /etc/apt/sources.list  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpatrick> NOO
 * jussi01 feels vindicated
<jpatrick> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<jpatrick> "Also replace gedit with kedit if running Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu.[4~"
<jussi01> what is kedit??
<jussi01> heh
<nalioth> IE is an insult
<stdin> "sudo gedit", why oh why oh why
<TheSheep> sudo ed
<Pici> sudo cat "text" >> 
<jussi01> ok, so can we change the factoid now?
<jussi01> please...
<ubotu> In ubotu, jpatrick said: !ie4linux is <reply>evil -.-
 * jussi01 whack an 's' in that
<nalioth> evil and you should be ashamed of yourself for even thinking about it
 * jdong wonders if the wording "In ubotu" should be tweaked...
<Seveas> :)
<jussi01> gah, I hate launchpad
 * no0tic quotes jussi01 
<jussi01> I can never make it do what I want...
<jdong> jussi01: we should start a "I hate launchpad" team on LP
<jdong> jussi01: I'm sure scott K would join us too :D
<jussi01> jdong: lol, probably...
 * jussi01 is looking for a needs packaging bug to fix... something simple... :D
<PriceChild> I have decided, I shall now be acronymanonising (yes with a "j" jdong) "fails to work" for kicks.
<PriceChild> *with a "s"
 * jdong sees jussi01 is looking for work and pulls out his tomboy notes
<jdong> jussi01: needs-packaging: Eclipse 3.3
<jdong> *runs away*
<jdong> there's only like 150 patches in the 3.2 we currently have ;-)
<LjL> jdong: diff, merge, compile, delete line where compiler gives error, repeat the process until compile succeeds
<LjL> it doesn't have to actually work
<LjL> few packages do that
<jdong> LjL: you stole that out of the Gentoo Reiser4 Patching guide without a GFDL header!
<jdong> ;-)
<LjL> whops :)
<jdong> there was, oddly, a forum thread on gentoo about that
<jussi01> PriceChild: please op me so I can kick jdong !! please!!
<jdong> how someone just "randomly edited" a line in the reiser4 patch giving an error and dropped 5 hunks
<PriceChild> I didn't do it.
<jdong> ow
<jdong>  /load autorejoin.pl
<jdong> :P
<PriceChild> bad bad jdong!
<jdong> PriceChild: I don't even think the irssi script works 
<jpatrick> +1 the anti-LP talk
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (stumped)
<PriceChild> ikonia, pm please?
<ikonia> PriceChild: always
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry lag 
<PriceChild> no probs :)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> there seems to be an unusually high ammount of persistant troublesome users in #ubuntu for some reason
<jussi01> ikonia: yeah, weird, I have had nothing but red from there
<ikonia> jussi01: I may pop out for a while, it's crazy silly at the moment
<jussi01> ikonia: I dont blame you
<ikonia> much higher than average nusances 
<dhgwill> mmm, i think i can go back to #ubuntu now
<dhgwill> i've been tested and i didn't get kicked off the network
<dhgwill> nm
<dhgwill> fixed by the bot
<LjL> ... why would the bot be there in the first place
<ikonia> in where ?
<LjL> ikonia: -read-topic
<ikonia> LjL: I can't see anything on the bot in there
<ikonia> am I missing something obvious ?
<ikonia> oooh
<ikonia> in -read-topic
<ikonia> sorry, I'm being stupid
<jussi01> run!!!! its ompaul :P
<LjL> ikonia: the guy requested an exploit test, which succeeded (after a couple of failed attempts...), but the bot tells them to "wait a minute or two" (made it easier to code).
<LjL> i thought it was clear that meant that you should, well, wait a minute or two
<ikonia> LjL: I-miss-read what you said, sorry forget it, it was obvious, I miss-read
<ompaul> jussi01, run faster, my on join lag is disappearing
<jussi01> ompaul: lol
<ompaul> LjL, you are a bad influence
<ompaul> LjL, very very bad influence ohh yeah
<LjL> ompaul: i what?
<ompaul> LjL, I just helped someone in #gentoo
<LjL> hardly my fault is it :P
<LjL> well i did that too once
<ompaul> LjL, hehe
<ompaul> LjL, I just saw someone having a bad day with NTP 
<LjL> perhaps he thought it was another day
<LjL> (given NTP wasn't working)
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> damn geek jokes
<LjL> yeah sorry mine aren't particularly sharp even in the context of the geek jokes category
<PriceChild> Hello there blaker.
<blaker> yes?
<PriceChild> blaker, do you understand why I muted you two hours ago in #ubuntu?
<blaker> no
<blaker> i do not
<blaker> it didn't really bother me, if it did i would have come right back with a new moniker and hostname...
<jussi01> oops
<PriceChild> So do you think that threatening to evade bans "unless you want to ban 2 million people in the *.ri.cox.net hostname pool, i will be back when i see fit"
<PriceChild> is clever.... or do you think it would have been wise to try and discuss the situation?
<blaker> i would actually be rather pleased if i got an entire state banned from the network
<PriceChild> Why though?
<PriceChild> What on earth is the point?
<blaker> lulz
<mc44> PriceChild: psychology of trolls is an interesting way to go mad, PriceChild ;)
<blaker> standing up to authority and spitting in its face
<PriceChild> blaker, I placed a mute on you rather than a kickban, because i didn't want to get rid of you. I wanted to talk about the situation.
<PriceChild> I don't think its in anyone's interest to think of the #ubuntu ops as the "authority".
<blaker> what's to discuss? i'm trolling in #ubuntu, occasionally looking for legitimate support, but for the most part i'm just a racist prick looking to annoy people.
<PriceChild> When has anyone ever accused you of that?
<blaker> i don't know
<PriceChild> Ah, I wasn't up to date with what happenned in -offtopic.
<blaker> what happened?
<PriceChild> You know full well what happenned. Do you really want logs./
<PriceChild> ?
<blaker> i used the "n-word"
<blaker> is that what you are referring to?
<PriceChild> No, rather what else you said in that sentence.
<PriceChild> blaker, I have no idea why you are doing what you are doing.
<PriceChild> I am sure that you must have better things to be doing.
<LjL> heck
<LjL> didn't y'all know it's the "make a troll happy" day today?
<LjL> keep up to date
<mc44> hah
<mc44> no one likes rhode Island anyway ;)
 * PriceChild watches #ubuntu
<LjL> mc44: no one likes the UK for that matter
<mc44> :(
<PriceChild> meh there's only a couple ri,ri,cox.net in there and one of them has crack in their name
<PriceChild> <blaker> i may be back in #ubuntu later with a few bots =]
<LjL> PriceChild: a couple?
<PriceChild> ok didn't check properly
<LjL> PriceChild: anyway his host might be less dynamic than he wants us to believe
<PriceChild> haven't seen any ri's
<PriceChild> he's still online anyway
<PriceChild> LjL, fireman?
<LjL> uh... that's not ri
<PriceChild> i know but its wierd
<PriceChild> and blaker's still on
<konqui-89> Hi, I understand the mishap we had earlier probably sounds incredibly disrespectful and juvinile but I beg you to please forgive me, as I promise I will not bring up off-topic conversations anymore. I have no problem with obeying channel policies, I just felt a bit "trolled" upon at the time. But I honestly understand that distrobution-specific channels cannot have random people coming asking questions about other distros... that 
<konqui-89> would be extremely chaotic.
<konqui-89> Could you please grant me access into the ubuntu channel again? As I am persuing business OJT with linux(specifically ubuntu) and I need to learn how to fix problems that arise. 
<PriceChild> Which channel konqui-89?
<konqui-89> ^thats a huge reason I was so upset about my ban from a great source of support
<konqui-89> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> aha now I remember you
<konqui-89> Thats probably a bad thing.
<konqui-89> What are the chances of my re-entry to ubuntu?
<PriceChild> konqui-89, Do you use any other nicknames on irc?
<konqui-89> I was probably using Pandab34R or PandabeaR
<PriceChild> Ok.
<PriceChild> one minute more sorry
<konqui-89> Its ok
<Seveas> PriceChild, he's not coming back yet
<Seveas> PriceChild, and likely not for a while
<PriceChild> !guidelines | konqui-89 (I suggest you read these some time)
<ubotu> konqui-89 (I suggest you read these some time): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<konqui-89> Thanks man, really appreciate it. Finally get this sound under control :)
<PriceChild> konqui-89, I haven't removed the ban.
<konqui-89> My mistake. I thought you had.
<konqui-89> Seveas, may I ask why I wont be back for a while - likely?
<Seveas> we don't appreciate if people insult others after being generally unhelpful, disrespectful and offtopic
<Seveas> and since you've done all 4, we don't appreciate you :)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-06
<konqui-89> Oh, thanks. I appreciate being enlightened. But I definately wouldn't have been so disrespectful had I known they were a moderator. Also, I apologized already for all that I had done to infringe upon the channel rules. I understand that you have to enforce your authority but after all this do you honestly think I am going to cause trouble again? Its not like I repeatedly spammed the room, harassed users or caused a major disturban
<konqui-89> ce. I violated a few rules in a way that is miniscule compared to what people usually get BANNED for.
<Seveas> so you are disrespectful to people who are not ops?
<Seveas> now that's an attitude that's not welcome
<Seveas> I think you're gonna cause trouble more often, and if memory serves my you have done so before
<konqui-89> Do you honestly think you are doing your job by banning somone who is just looking for help? If I just wanted to cause problems with people, dont you think I would have moved on to a new group of people now??
<Seveas> you were looking for help with knoppix -- after pointing out you were in the wrong place you got offensive
<PriceChild> konqui-89, would you like to publically change your opinion on the difference in treatment of operators and other users?
<Seveas> yes, ompaul did his job by banning you
<Seveas> bedtime here
<Seveas> bye
<konqui-89> PriceChild, No. I would definately be more hesitant/apprehensive to refute an op 
<PriceChild> Do ops deserve better treatment?
<konqui-89> not that I take pleasure in arguing with people for the hell of it
<LjL> ... refute
<konqui-89> ops deserve the respect that the channel rules command i guess
<PriceChild> the channel guidelines demand no extra respect for ops than any other user
<LjL> so does everyone else
<nalioth> konqui-89: i suspect you're missing the point that is trying to be made here  :(
<konqui-89> No im just not going to abandon common sense
<konqui-89> I understand that in order to be part of a productive, active and enjoyable enviornment everyone must be respected, not just ops.
<konqui-89> I imagine thats the point that is being hinted at, correct, nalioth?
<konqui-89> Look, I've made an honest attempt at trying to settle this with an honest apology and promise of future respect. I am about to stop wasting my time.
<LjL> yes, i do suggest you come back at a later stage.
<konqui-89> You're really going to just ignore my pleas like this...
<LjL> eh, it's been discussed, i don't think it's been ignored
<PriceChild> konqui-89, several of us dislike your opinion of how operators should get better treatment. I'm pretty sure we also believe that this is a sign of several other ways you disagree.
<konqui-89> I dont see the logic in keeping the ban. This is not what I would call customer support. Even if I didnt BUY ubuntu, I've invested time into downloading and installing it. I've invested hours into learning it. Thats about as valuable as money. So after all that, this is the support that I get???
<nalioth> konqui-89: sometimes we make hard choices.
<konqui-89> How many of you guys have a social work degree that allows you to psycho analyze me over the internet?
<LjL> konqui-89: we don't have any sort of technical support certification either, so we aren't really the best people to seek support from.
<LjL> also, you're now clearly trolling.
<konqui-89> Because I dont know you personally but I do know that psycho-analysis cannot be done in a chat room.
 * PriceChild imagines if irc experience lead to recognised qualifications.
<konqui-89> LTS?
<LjL> LTS?
<konqui-89> I remember one of the KEY factors of linux being the community support. Its a pillar in the usability of the software.
<LjL> yes, and respect.
<konqui-89> Im being denied a great portion of the "LONG TERM SUPPORT" from this choice.
<nalioth> konqui-89: did you have anything further?
<jdong> konqui-89: none of us in this room are being paid. We do this out of love for the project and there's nothing obligating us to put up with negativity
<LjL> LTS as in Long Term Support is what is provided by Canonical commercially.
<LjL> You still have that option.
<LjL> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<konqui-89> Two of which have been tried for my circumstance.
<LjL> fine, you still have the paid support option, where you're actually entitled to support.
<LjL> here, you're only entitled to seek support, and only so while abiding by the irc guidelines. you didn't, and we deem that your ban should stay set for a longer time. that is our decision. you had the opportunity to discuss this, but we didn't change our minds.
<LjL> please come back at a later stage if you so desire. bye.
<konqui-89> Okay, what have I done wrong here. Its honestly grating on my nerves that you guys still proclaim that I am a disturbance when I have only been diplomatic.
<konqui-89> No.
<LjL> no?
<konqui-89> You, obviously have no respect for your users. Its incredibly apparent.
 * pleia2 winces a bit at the nick "DirtySanchez" in #xubuntu
<jdong> OH GOD THE WIKI IS DOWN
<jdong> just came back up
<PriceChild> jdong, that was quick.
<PriceChild> pleia2, I can understand people finding jackass "funny" but sanchez... dearie me...
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<m0nk> hey LjL you around?
<m0nk> i am just wondering if today is my luckyday and my ban could be lifted
<xxploit> hello, it seems im affected by this router bug, i guess it just started happening a little bit ago cause i was on the ubuntu channel just a bit ago then all of a sudden i cant get in, can some1 help?
<jussi01> xxploit: have you read and followed the instructions?
<xxploit> yes
<jussi01> xxploit: so the automatic test didnt help?
<xxploit> nope
<xxploit> i changed the port for xchat
<xxploit> didnt do anything
<xxploit> i can still get in my other channels
<xxploit> but not unbuntu
<jussi01> xxploit: so what happened when you typed test me in that channel?
<xxploit> just disconnects then reconnects
<xxploit> and i get put bak into the read topic channel
<jussi01> xxploit: ok, so what does the topic say to do next (you havent done it ;)
<xxploit> firmware? or join this channel
<xxploit> says join this channel and ask to be tested by an op
<xxploit> i thought thats wat i was asking for?
<xxploit> Lol
<jussi01> there we go. 
<xxploit> so can you test me? =)
<jussi01> anyway, you will need to wait for one of the #ubuntu ops to help you. 
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (bullgard4)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (dimcho23)
<jimcooncat> I got kicked from #ubuntu while leaving my channel open overnite. Sorry if that's not a good thing. I tested with #ubuntu-read-topic, and my connection was reset with no other feedback. Now things are ok -- but is there anything I should do?
<Tm_T> jimcooncat: theres nothing wrong in idling
<Tm_T> further help stand by and someone will help :)
<jimcooncat> Thanks Tm_T
<no0tic> jimcooncat, if you have been bounced to read-topic, probably you need to change your connection to freenode. Did you read the wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit ?
<jimcooncat> Yes, I read it. I should change my port? I was hoping the automatic test would tell me.
<no0tic> jimcooncat, if you failed the automatic test, yes
<no0tic> jimcooncat, fail = connection reset
<jimcooncat> thanks no0tic, that part wasn't obvious
<jimcooncat> no0tic: is this a concern for other servers, too? I frequent OFTC.
<no0tic> jimcooncat, this concern your own router
<jimcooncat> no0tic: it's a new router. I'm surprised it has a vulnerability out of the box, but what should I expect from Walmart? Thanks.
<no0tic> jimcooncat, change your connection port to 8001 and go to #ubuntu-read-topic type "test me" and if you don't disconnect again (you shouldn't), move here and wait for an op to unban you
<jimcooncat> no0tic: I'm doing the change, but I'm not currently banned from #ubuntu
<no0tic> jimcooncat, sorry, I thought you were
<jimcooncat> no0tic: I'm back using port 8001, but the Floodbot won't accept my nick to test me. Strange. 
<no0tic> jimcooncat, as said before I'm not an op, wait for one to assist you
<jimcooncat> no0tic: sorry, I missed that. I guess I'm ok now anyway.
<jimcooncat> I'll stay on the channel a while for an op
<xxploit> how long does it take for an op to come and test?
<Tm_T> depends
<Tm_T> I could test if I knew how or have time to learn now
<Tm_T> sorry 'bout it, I'm quite busy atm
<xxploit> well ive probably been here like more than an hour lol
<Tm_T> xxploit: that is very short time in human life, patience ;)
<ubotu> popey called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (alpaco)
<nemilar> any ops awake?
<ubotu> nemilar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nemilar> [alpaco] (n=srv@91.98.89.238): alpaco        is being: offensive, a troll, obnoxious, a potty mouth, a bot-abuser... the list goes on
<nemilar> <alpaco> I'M A NEWB MIDDLE-EASTER TROLL
<nemilar> stuff like that.
<ubotu> ahmadinejad called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> nemilar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nemilar> yo dgjones are you an op in #ubuntu ?
<nemilar> please please please for the love of all that is holy say yes
<dgjones> is there anybody around that can have a look at #ubuntu
<dgjones> nemilar, nope, i'm here for the same reason you are
<nemilar> darn it
<nemilar> it broadcasts a message in here everytime someone !ops but still, I mean, this is getting rediculously annoying 
<popey> mez, alpaco is trolling / offensive
<nemilar> <3 we love you mez
<Mez> popey, no user iun there called alpaco
<popey> he may have changed nicks
<popey> i ignore nick changes
<Mez> finally tracked him down
<nemilar> you're the man now, dog!
<popey> thanks Mez 
<dgjones> Mez, this was a whois i did when he started http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54973/
<Mez> I managed to get the ban in place quite easily ;) just not the kick
<Mez> <alpaco> I'M A NEWB MIDDLE-EASTER TROLL
<Mez> doesn't he have to wait till April this year for that ?
<dgjones> Mez, Its early, middle of March this year, but i'll leave now anyway
<Mez> I thought easter was april this year
<elkbuntu> he may have missed a letter in his eager typing
<ubotu> In ubotu, popey said: pulseaudio is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<jussi01> Hmmm, did anyone else get spammed with: [13:46] <Ajenomoto> #Linuxers on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. wana join? type /server -m irc.dal.net and join #Linuxers to see. ??
<jussi01> nalioth: can you do something about that?
<Mez> jussi01, about 17 hours ago - hes
<jussi01> Mez: weird, i got it ~ 15 mins ago
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i believe it's the same tard that's been doing it for days
<elkbuntu> the staff are constantly chasing him around
<no0tic> jussi01, me too
<no0tic> jussi01, 4 minutes ago
<Mez> http://www.postfix.org/postconf.5.html#relay_transport
<ubotu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> yeesh, lots of ops hilights in my backlog for last night.
<jussi01> Pici: yeah, was a busy night...
<LjL> eh no
<axod> Hi is there any chance of having a ban from #ubuntu lifted?
<Pici> eh?
<LjL> you can't greet someone who hasn't yet joined the channel
<LjL> axod: chance? yes.
<LjL> why were you banned?
<axod> for using a web client lol
<Pici> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<axod> it's an understandable restriction for random web clients that don't pass on information
<LjL> Pici: in fact, those three were all clones. dunno how i didn't notice the first time
<Pici> LjL: *headdesk*
<axod> Pici: we have a cloak for our webclient
<LjL> axod: yes but the cloak doesn't allow identifying the user, who can then go on to use web clients to "dodge" bans for instance
<axod> it'd be really nice to allow access to our users though
<axod> LjL: the users IP is in the username, and their host is in the realname
<axod> and afaik in the cloak
<LjL> axod: but still a ban on the hostname won't pass on to the cloak
<LjL> it banning by IP worked...
<Dave2> the IP is in the ident
<axod> but a ban on the user works fine
<axod> I haven't seen any other channels with this restriction for us,
<LjL> Dave2: yes but if i ban host86-129-150-213.range86-129.btcentralplus.com, axod when using the gateway isn't banned
<axod> it's just a shame
<Dave2> you can ban *!?=[IP in hex]@gateway/* , and that'll ban a user from most places
<LjL> Dave2, not what i'm saying
<Dave2> ah
<LjL> Dave2: what i'm saying is: a user first joins with their normal account
<LjL> they get themselves banned
<LjL> they find a web gateway, and join from that
<LjL> they get themselves banned
<LjL> they find another gateway, and join from that
<LjL> repeat the process
<axod> I was under the impression the "x-afac4833d922d1f1" in the cloak was related to my username/realname IP info
<axod> and so you could ban on that
<Dave2> axod, it's not, it's random
<axod> hmm not su useful then
<LjL> axod: let me try something, please rejoin
<axod> still, banning on user works
<Dave2> LjL, well, they'd only do that process once, since CGI:IRC and mibbit share the same format for identifying users
<LjL> 86.129.150.213
<axod> LjL: there aren't *all* that many gateways
<axod> hey
<LjL> axod: see, banning by IP normally works for cloaked users
<LjL> but not with gateway cloaks
<axod> sure
<axod> it's a shame freenode don't do webirc
<LjL> (this is your IP yes)
<axod> yep
<axod> so you have to ban on the hexip part
<LjL> axod: yes but that's not the same ban that we can put on a user who's connected directly... if freenode could match the IP automatically, that would be nice
<PriceChild> I think LjL's point, is that a ban on someone using a real irc connection, won't stop them just joining on a web proxy.
<LjL> so i could ban your IP, and the gateway cloak corresponding to that IP would get banned
<PriceChild> Which means extra work.
<LjL> but that's not the case
<axod> true... you have to ban them twice
<PriceChild> indeed
<LjL> axod: not only that, but we're unlikely to find out they're the same user in the first place, unless we already suspect that
<axod> it's just a shame our users can get on all other channels,
<axod> but not #ubuntu etc
<LjL> axod: i mean, sure, the IP is there, but in the realname it's not precisely easy to match it unless you know it already
<axod> I think you're assuming most people are evil though
<Pici> We get a lot of abuse from people using webclients unforunately.
<axod> how do you know?
<axod> they can't get on the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> It is more of a shame that all users dont behave themselve
<Pici> How? Because we've experimented with lifting the bans before.
<LjL> axod, no, we assume a large percentage of people joining from gateways are using it as a proxy to dodge bans
<LjL> and that's an assumption based on experience unfortunately
<axod> ok, well, it's a shame. Mibbit does not have that intention. Clearly states that their info will be passed along
<axod> we even track and count kicks for abusive people
<axod> but if that's still your policy, I guess I'll have to stick with it
<LjL> axod: another problem - your gateway gives that information
<LjL> but do all other gateways (which have freenode cloaks) do the same?
<LjL> (genuine question, i'm not very sure)
<axod> most likely not no
<axod> so lift the ban for mibbit and not others :)
<LjL> axod, but that isn't possible
<LjL> there isn't a ban on mibbit
<LjL> there is a generic ban on gateways
<axod> you can't make an exception for gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com ?
<LjL> axod: no, because an except would make it impossible to ban anyone from mibbit
<axod> ok so the other question though,
<axod> you ban web proxies that freenode knows about and cloaks
<axod> what about the rest?
<LjL> axod, when i realize that something is a proxy, i do ban
<axod> surely because I have a cloak setup, taken steps to make things work get rid of abusers etc, that should make things better....
<LjL> axod, i understand your point of view
<LjL> axod: look, perhaps it would be possible to arrange a different cloak with freenode, for gateways such as yours which provide the hostname information (hopefully in a standard way)
<axod> sure. It's just irritating for me..
<LjL> axod: so we could ban the kind of cloak that doesn't
<axod> that would be cool, I've asked freenode about WEBIRC, but I'm not sure they surrport it currently
<LjL> axod: and i suppose we can think of technical ways to alert us when someone who's banned joins from a gateway
<LjL> axod: what is WEBIRC?
<axod> for servers such as irc.mozilla.org we do WEBIRC which allows us to spoof the host. So these problems go away
<LjL> axod: i.e. to directly show the user's hostname in the mask?
<axod> yup
<LjL> well that would be the smoother solution i suppose
<LjL> smoothest*
<axod> we tell the ircd server their hostname and it shows up exactly as a direct connection would
<axod> sure
<axod> I've sent freenode staff another email about it, so I'll see what they say
<axod> I do understand what you say about abusive people and dodging bans etc. It's a tough problem
<LjL> axod: well, lacking that, though, if you could have a cloak like gateway/web-ident/* (or something, meaning that your users' host is given in the realname field, or wherever) instead of gateway/web/*, that would allow channels to just ban the latter cloak
<axod> ah ok, sure. Perhaps I'll suggest that to freenode also
<axod> thanks for the help/ideas, I don't mean to moan, but I'm sure you understand I have a lot of users moaning at me because they can't get on #ubuntu
<LjL> axod: otherwise, the only option would be for us to have a list of *every* gateway, and ban them singularly
<LjL> i'm not sure that is feasible
<axod> sure. Not quite as workable
<LjL> axod, look, while we all work out a solution with freenode, what i can do is monitor #ubuntu-proxy-users, and give a temporary exempt to people connected from your gateway after checking they aren't supposed to be banned
<LjL> i'm not here all day though and i really can't force other operators to do this
<Pici> We could bring it up as a discussion point for the next irc-council meeting.
 * LjL looks at pici with a menacing expression
<axod> heh
<axod> ok I'll suggest the cloak change to freenode, unless they suddenly support WEBIRC
<axod> sounds like that would be a start anyway
<axod> the other option surely would get their bot to make our cloak related to the IP/hostname I pass on
<axod> eg gateway/web-ident/mibbit.com/6e7a8493/x-433687364
<axod> so that you can then ban on IP at least
<PriceChild> isn't that the same situation we are in now?
<axod> at the moment the cloak is random afaik
<axod> and doesn't include the users own IP/host
<PriceChild> ah ok
<LjL> axod: how random?
<LjL> axod: if you disconnect and reconnect, it changes, is that correct?
<axod> not sure I'll check
<LjL> PriceChild: what i care most about is the "web-ident" part, which would allow to distinguish (in the banlist) between gateways that do provide the host information and ones that don't
<axod> it's given by idoru bot on connection
<LjL> Dave2, are you still around?
<Dave2> yus
<Dave2> the cloak changes on each connection
<LjL> Dave2: yes, i just checked that and found out. but any idea on the feasibility of giving gateways such as theirs (which give the IP in the ident/realname) a different sort of cloak, so that we can only ban the rest?
<LjL> gateway/web-ident/* as opposed to gateway/web/*, say
<Dave2> I believe that all cloaked gateways give the IP in the ident
<LjL> Dave2: ah, so they do?
<LjL> hm
<Dave2> it's the default config for CGI:IRC, IIRC
<axod> but you can disable that with cgi::irc
<axod> or just write your own that doesn't
<axod> mibbit will always
<LjL> i'm thinking of something a bit involved
<LjL> the main problem with it being the fact that an exempt overrides a ban
<LjL> (well, which is also why it would work in the first place... but makes banning difficult)
<LjL> axod: do you need to be leaving anytime soon?
<axod> no should be about for a while yet
<LjL> good
<LjL> axod: is the thing that shows up in the realname always the same thing that would normally show up in the host part of the mask?
<axod> afaik, yes
<axod> I'm just rdns'ing the users IP,
<LjL> i'm thinking mainly of IP vs hostname
<LjL> i can't gethostbyname everyone in the banlist
<axod> the hostname lookup is actually quite expensive for me,
<axod> but I thought it would be useful for banning
<axod> so you can see what actual host they are from etc
<axod> and the IP is already in the username
<LjL> axod: yep, hostname lookup would be expensive for me as well, and yes it is indeed useful for bans if it does always match what freenode would normally put in the hostmask
<axod> I can't see why it wouldn't
<axod> unless it resolves to several hostnames and we choose different ones for some reason
<axod> I'm just using a standard java call to resolve it though so likely to be a standard method
<LjL> axod: mind trying to join #ubuntu?
<axod> takes me to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<LjL> axod: read the message there
<axod> ah cool sorry :)
<axod> works
<axod> nice :D
<LjL> axod: now do you mind if i kick you from there? need to test something
<LjL> eh, too late
<axod> sorry will join again
<axod> oh not allowed now?
<axod> start again....
<LjL> axod: it's temporary - i.e. when you leave it goes away
<axod> gotcha
<LjL> ok, it works
<axod> kick worked
<LjL> axod: it worked, and the bot removed the exempt
<LjL> that's the important part
<axod> cool
<axod> that seems like a good solution,
<LjL> axod: now i can't guarantee that this will stay, because i need to discuss it with other operators first
<LjL> axod: and hopefully it's not too buggy (not bugs that prevent us from banning people at the very least)
<LjL> axod: but, we'll see
<axod> ok, thanks a million for getting it working,
<axod> hopefuly it'll allow some techies in that can't otherwise access it
<nalioth> hi axod
<axod> hi nalioth
<nalioth> axod: have you not looked into tor IP lists?
<LjL> PriceChild, nalioth, elkbuntu, what do you think? the mibbit.com IRC gateway gives all their users a unique identifier, i.e. sets their real hostname as the realname. when people using it join #ubuntu-proxy-users, the floodbot checks that field against the #ubuntu ban list. if the hostname appears to be banned, nothing is done. otherwise, an exempt is set. the exempt stays active until the user parts, quits, or is kicked
<nalioth> or open proxy IP lists?
<nalioth> LjL: that's your department.  if the user isn't banned by IP, no reason they should be banned because they use a gateway
<nalioth> LjL: and your method can be used for other gateways, too
<LjL> nalioth: as long as they provide a way to identify by hostname, yes.
<LjL> nalioth: the only gotcha i can think of, right now, is that it will not recognize bans by IP (as opposed to hostname)
<nalioth> LjL: most of the gatways provide a hexed IP  1234abcd@ljl.box.of.death
<LjL> that would involve a gethostbyname() call, which is synchronous, and so could potentially lock the bot up, which is not something i want to happen
<axod> at the moment we don't look for tor, we do recognise proxies though and can use that if there is abuse
<LjL> nalioth: IP alone isn't really good, because it requires a reverse DNS request to match against the banlist
<nalioth> i'm just wondering why someone would need to connect to a gateway using tor or an open proxy
<LjL> nalioth, axod: uhm, what you're saying is that there is a loophole in that Tor users, who are not normally allowed in (banned by cloak), can connect to mibbit, which will not give them a Tor cloak... correct?
<nalioth> LjL: that is one point, yes.
<axod> or they could just use a tor node that isn't identified yet
<axod> we will probably block tor from mibbit soon though
<LjL> axod: i suppose. but i think you should blacklist the Tor exit nodes that are identified by freenode... no reason those people can't connect directly using tor (except, of course, that they might be banned in some channels, such as #ubuntu, but that's, well, wanted)
<axod> sure
<axod> I'm hoping to take a more algorithmic approach though
<LjL> axod: well i suppose we can all just keep quiet about this little loophole while you prepare a blacklist :)
<axod> that would be cool, I'm working on a lot of stuff, especially anti-spam/abuse things
<nalioth> LjL: too late for that
 * nalioth notes we're in a public channel here
<LjL> nalioth: like anybody would check the logs
<PriceChild> LjL, how do we stop exempts if needed?
<jussi01> nalioth: did you catch the spammer report from me earlier?
<LjL> PriceChild: stop them from being set, or remove them?
<nalioth> jussi01: did you /msg seenserv seen [spammer] ?
<PriceChild> LjL, say someone gets in with this system, bots set an exempt. If they're nasty, what do we do?
<LjL> PriceChild: you kickban. the kick will cause the exempt to be removed.
<jussi01> nalioth: no. should I have?
<LjL> PriceChild: and the ban will cause the hostname to be flagged as "don't allow in again"
<PriceChild> LjL, why can't they just get another exempt?
<PriceChild> right ok
<LjL> PriceChild: until the bot is restarted
<PriceChild> by hostname you mean username?
<nalioth> jussi01: that is how one finds out where they've gone
<nalioth> jussi01: spammers don't last long here
<LjL> PriceChild: no, i mean hostname - the stuff that appears in the realname field
<jussi01> nalioth: ahh, ok. 
<LjL> PriceChild: one second, i'll give you a demonstration
<LjL> join ##ljl anyone who's interested
<LjL> (and -ops-monitor)
<jussi01> nalioth: what is the correct protocol on that - should I have used !staff | reason ?
<nalioth> jussi01: if you like
<nalioth> jussi01: best to check and see if a kline was issued already
<jussi01> nalioth: ok, thanks. (just dont want to abuse it (; )
<Pici> irssi changelog in hardy says that they are making the default setup join #ubuntu on freenode.
<PriceChild> Pici, otb? before you've set anything up?
<Pici> PriceChild: Thats what it sounded like to me.
<Pici> Nyle: Hello there, how can we help you today?
<Nyle> probably not
<Pici> Probably not what?
<Nyle> as most of your ops are morons it seems (not intellectually, but socially)
<Nyle> with all due respect
<Nyle> was that harsh?
<Nyle> I apologize.
<Pici> Er. I dont think the "all due respect" thing negates your comment.
<Nyle> I go into ubuntu, and I ask for help
<Nyle> and people won't stop talking about stuff absolutely NOT related to ubuntu
<Nyle> I wasn't getting any help, and I asked them to go to somewhere offtopic and I was attacked, and your ops didn't do jack
<Nyle> other than that, I don't have any comnplains
<Pici> Nyle: Which channel was this? And when?
<Nyle> #ubuntu
<Nyle> I will have to grep the logs
<Nyle> I ignored the person, infact, of of the guys there asked me to pop in here and officially make a complaint
<stdin> Nyle: so why did you just do that in #kubuntu ?
<Nyle> stdin: don't worry about it.
<stdin> don't worry? you think that's OK?
<PriceChild> !info flashplugin-nonfree gutsy
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<LjL> !no flashissues is <reply> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no flash is <reply> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nyle> you know what
<Nyle> I think I figured it out
<Nyle> I think its the mindset that I have regarding ubuntu
<Nyle> now that I think about it, since I have been a dedicated debian fan, I rejected ubuntu and anything to do with it
<Nyle> but thats on my part
<PriceChild> Nyle, so far you have made a lot of general accusations against everyone in this room despite not having talked with most of us. Please give us timestamps to look at your complaint.
<mneptok> Nyle: it's probably more likely that walking into a group of strangers and having the first words out of your mouth be "fuck you."
<Nyle> I still find you people irritating and I am glad to say I don't have to talk to you anymore
<Nyle> mneptok: exactly
<mneptok> Nyle: although an interesting strategy, i think it's not going to get you very far.
<stdin> Nyle: then leave if you don't want to talk to us
<Nyle> I'm not a crazy guy, but maybe I've been driven to a point where I say it
<Nyle> its still not alright
<Nyle> its still a horrible thing to do on my part, you're absolutely right
<Nyle> but you can't clap with one hand my friend
<Nyle> you just can't
<PriceChild> Nyle, so far you have made a lot of general accusations against everyone in this room despite not having talked with most of us. Please give us timestamps to look at your complaint.
<Nyle> good day.
 * Pici scratches his head
<mneptok> i'll bet i know what that other hand's doing ...
<PriceChild> down boy
<stdin> "stoned" has been a trouble maker in #kubuntu for a while, then he disappeared for a while
<PriceChild> The basis for his complaint: http://pastebin.ca/894015
<Pici> Just because his complaint was legitimate didn't mean he had to be a complete jerk about it.
<PriceChild> he had a legitimate complaint?
<Pici> Well, gmcastil was being a bit trollish.
<Pici> But his behavior wasn't commendable either.
<PriceChild> mmmmmmm hot vimto
<popey> cheeky vimto FTW
<PriceChild> lol
<PriceChild> you drunkard
 * mneptok pours butterscotch pudding into popey's frilly underthings
<popey> have you been looking at my webcam!? >:
<popey> Eeek, my mouth!
<popey> >:|
<Pici> :o
 * nalioth ships popey an ant farm, courtesy of "Break-Em-On-The-Way Shipping"
<PriceChild> LjL, maybe try changing the message into -proxy-users again?
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (mohammed)
<Pici> taken care of.
<ubotu> NickPresta called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nalioth> nixternal: that guy has been on 6 IPs in the last 10 minutes
<nixternal> oh fun
<nixternal> as soon as I k/b'd him he started messaging me that crap
<nixternal> then it stopped, so I know what that means :)
<nalioth> yeah, it means we got a game of whack-a-mole
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, vesimaenaudio said: ubotu: sorry..my english is so bad and is hard explain my problem in english. im from finland
<Pici> !bot > vesimaenaudio
<jpatrick> Pici: !fi > vesimaenaudio ?
<Pici> jpatrick: oh, I guess I really didnt read his entire comment. oops.
<jpatrick> poor him
<Pici> jpatrick: someone took care of him though.
<LjL> PriceChild: i thought if you're connecting from a proxy, then you ought to be smart enough to understand that "you've been granted access" means "try joining again"
<LjL> but i suppose i can change it
<PriceChild> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, indigo196 said: ubotu: while Envy is not supported it does a good job.
<stdin> ubotu: !bot > indigo196
<ubotu> In ubotu, |test| said: cuz is for a beta app
 * PriceChild is now annoyed
<PriceChild> My ubuntu won't boot anymore :/
<nalioth> PriceChild: you broke it?!?!?!?
<PriceChild> 0
<PriceChild> I'm on mostly hardy, but kept to gutsy kernel as hardy one won't boot. Decided it'd be a good idea to install the latest gutsy-security kernel, and now the same issue with that... no other working kernel.
 * PriceChild has an idea and goes to try
<no0tic> PriceChild, what issue?
<Seeker`> pricey: any luck?
<m0nk> hello, think today my ban could possibly be lifted?
<ompaul> m0nk, what did you do that was wrong?
<m0nk> o i've been banned for posting a site that was pretty messed up for about 4-6 days i would say probably longer
<m0nk> it was bad
<m0nk> pretty dumb of me
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: I just removed a guy named paule118  < I feel it was appropiate, but would you double check me when you get a chance
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, you were proved right
<ubotu> DRebellion called the ops in #ubuntu (paule118)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep.. would you go ahead and ban him when you get a chance
<m0nk> ompaul: do you guys double check with eachtother's actions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes we do
<m0nk> even though im on the wrong end of that system...i like it
<Jack_Sparrow> We try to be fair
<Jordan_U> I am not affected by the dcc exploit yet this is the sixth time I have been banned to #ubuntu-read-topic 
<Jack_Sparrow> You seem to have the right attitude, that counts in how soon your ban is lifted
<m0nk> yeah i understand that it seems to work well no one really gets upset over things that way
<m0nk> Jack_Sparrow: i was just being stupid that night...and got what i deserved i would've done the same thing had i been an OP
<Jack_Sparrow> Obvioulsy he was wrong
<Jordan_U> Wow, maybe I am affected?
<Jordan_U> That is a first
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<m0nk> i think i am going to message LjL and see what he thinks *he is afterall the person who banned me*
<m0nk> he is away but he will get it..anyway i will leave you guys alone for now
<Jordan_U_> Can someone test me again for the dcc exploit?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi again
<jpatrick> Jordan_U_: tried #ubuntu-read-topic?
<Pici> Jordan_U_: follow the instructions in #ubuntu-read-topic 
<Jordan_U_> jpatrick: Yes, and the strange thing is that I have not been affected by the dcc exploit for months, my firmware is up to date and supposedly fixes the exploit, I will try the port change but it's still strange
<Pici> ompaul: was that website that bda?
<ompaul> no he did it in more than one place
<ompaul> I have not looked at it yet
<ompaul> cs d
<ompaul> Kitar|st, ehh you got removed from #ubuntu 
<ompaul> please don't do that kind of stuff in that channel 
<Kitar|st> :|
<ompaul> it is for Ubuntu support only
<Kitar|st> sorry
<ompaul> not random "ohh I found this site and I thought it was funny"
<ompaul> okay I'll remove your ban
<ompaul> !guidelines > Kitar|st ( have a read of those 
<ompaul> you just got a message from ubotu
<Kitar|st> thanks
<Kitar|st> i'm really sorry
<Kitar|st> :|
<ompaul> ban lifted
<Kitar|st> thanks for the lift
<ompaul> cya
<Kitar|st> thanks :))
<ompaul> Kitar|st, there is nothing else I have to add, is there anything else we can do for you?
 * ompaul subtly points at the topic
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, gustavonarea said: ubotu: The system is not broken. It's working perfectly. It just turns out that many files were deleted
<ompaul> Kitar|st, please do not loiter here
<Pici> Jordan_U: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<ompaul> Pici, has he passed the test?
<ompaul> gustavonarea, ?
<ompaul> this is not a support channel
<Pici> ompaul: he used #ubuntu-read-topic
<Jordan_U> Pici, No, thank you
<ompaul> cheers Jordan_U have a nice day
 * Jordan_U thinks #ubuntu* has the nicest ops :)
<gustavonarea> ompaul: I don't know what I'm doing here; I've been forwarded here
<ompaul> from where?
<Pici> gustavonarea: Did ubotu tell you that your factoid was forwarded here?
<gustavonarea> #ubuntu
<Pici> gustavonarea: Its because you used "is" in your message to it, and it thought you were suggesting something.
<ompaul> <ubotu> In #ubuntu, gustavonarea said: ubotu: The system is not broken. It's working perfectly. It just turns out that many files were deleted
<ompaul> gustavonarea, it is a bot
<Pici> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<ompaul> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ompaul> gustavonarea, is there anything else?
<ompaul> Jordan_U, please read the topic for this channel
<ompaul> cheers ;-)
<gustavonarea> ompaul: hmm, no. Thanks
<ompaul> gustavonarea, have a nice day
<ompaul> ikonia, ping
 * ompaul grumbles about the world and its wife etc
 * Pici grumbles about people with no respect
<ompaul> Pici, and the difference is?
<Pici> ompaul: Just reiterating 
<ompaul> ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Kill they all, let god sort it out..
<Jack_Sparrow> them
<ubotu> In ubotu, runemaste644 said: bsod is <reply> Linux doesn't show blue screens of death. However, if there is a critical unrecoverable error, it is called a 'kernel panic'. You do not need to worry about kernel panics as they are very rare.
<ubotu> In ubotu, runemaste644 said: bluescreen is <alias> bsod
 * Pici doesnt think we need those.
<Seveas> :)
<ompaul> if you have one you will worry
<ompaul> I had one the other day 
<ompaul> standard build :)
 * ompaul was shocked
<ompaul> but then if you have fried hardware don't be surprised what your software will do
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-07
<ubotu> In ubotu, jdong said: jfuv is <reply>New or inexperienced users may find vim hard to master. Please do not insist on using a complex editor.
<PriceChild> I promised I'd add it if he sent it through ubotu...
<jdong> the chances of someone stumbling across this acronym.... ;-)
<nalioth> what is jfuv ?
<PriceChild> just use vim
<nalioth> New or inexperienced users may find [vim|vi|emacs] hard to master.
<nalioth> oh, i get it.
<nalioth> a vim thing
<PriceChild> nalioth, you are the only person I know to take the dong seriously.
 * jdong points out to PriceChild that he should probably have thought over his wording a bit more carefully
<PriceChild> oh for crying out loud...
 * PriceChild goes to sit in the corner.
<LjL> bit irritating this fellow, yeah.
<Pici> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !no | pici
<ubotu> pici: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Pici> takk LjL 
<LjL> ingen orsak
<jdong> lol
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (iris)
<jack> FYI-Sparrow here, just not on my normal box
<LjL> who's fyi-sparrow?
<jack> Cute, real cute
<LjL> err what's up with snuxoll
<LjL> i mean, i think we've discussed Creationist before in #kubuntu, and decided we could just leave him alone
<LjL> but he's acting like an op in -ot
<jack> HE was banned from #Mepis as well if memory serves
<LjL> he snuxoll?
<LjL> not to mention the kind of things he and goatz were saying before creationist joined
<LjL> pretty ironic that he would jump on him methinks
<jack> Sorry.. creationist
<LjL> well fine, i do have him on highlight
<LjL> still i don't think that nickname is worth much ado
<LjL> kittie agrees
<ubotu> DrDerek called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ghettoxover)
<crdlb> xnu is trolling
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (xnu)
<elkbuntu> Gary, you might want to check on xnu in #xubuntu
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (ghetto)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (ghetto)
<ikonia> !launchpad > ikonia
<ikonia> guys, whats the status of the flash plugin issue - it's marked as "fix released" in launchpad and "closed"
<ikonia> I can't get hold of Brendon but thought I'd see if I'd missed a release update.
<jussi01> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If that is the case for your mirror, please wait a couple of hours.
<ikonia> what is the fix ?
<ikonia> I can't see info on it, the bug for gutsy is just marked as closed
<jussi01> ikonia: Im not sure - I guess you could grab the package from -updatesand have a look...
<ikonia> the way I'm reading it the md5sum's have been updated....and thats it
<ikonia> I hope I'm reading that wrong
<Hobbsee> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> as that's was the dirty fix that for months has been refused to be done
<ikonia> it would be a shame if people have waited months for a fix that was refused, to then be done
<Hobbsee> there's also a patch in kde* that makes it not break.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-ga, nomasteryoda said: ubotu what is ubuntu
<jussi01> !bot > nomasteryoda
<ikonia> Hobbsee: ahh I didn't see that in the change log
<jussi01> !staff | [14:29] <abrakada> #LinuxChat on Dalnet needs some good company and good channel operators. wana join? type /server -m irc.dal.net and join #LinuxChat to see.
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Pici> Same person(s) have been spamming for a few days from various hosts.
<jussi01> Pici: I know, i asked nalioth about it yesterday
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> [14:29] *** abrakada [n=Agenomot@116.71.189.94]
 * jussi01 hugs the staff. :D
<elkbuntu> the loser even registered the nick
<jussi01> elkbuntu: lol, unbeleivable
<elkbuntu> oh, no, that was the kline
<jussi01> oh
<elkbuntu> no.. it wasnt... the idiot registered it
<elkbuntu>  do /ns info abrakada
<jussi01> hehe, kinda funny sometimes
<jussi01> hehe
<Pici> Well, makes sense, seeing that they're sending queries to people.
<jussi01> anyway, Im off home. catch you all in a while
<Pici> cyas
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> Hobbsee: quick pm?
<Hobbsee> sure
<ubotu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<LjL> wonderful, wonderful... my flash *worked*, before the update.
<jussi01> LjL: seems a lot of people are complaining of that
<LjL> well, seeing as the update was so rushed out in fury, it's understandable that there might be some issues </sarcasm>
<jussi01> LjL: dont worry, its got me _very_ annoyed. if you come across a fix, please let me know. 
<LjL> jussi01: i don't know... when i dist-upgraded, it just seemed like it would try to use the flash that i had already in my cache, and which had the wrong md5, and so would leave it alone
<LjL> but apparently it didn't leave it alone
<mneptok> LjL: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mneptok> she work again. :)
<LjL> mneptok: not quite
<LjL> sudo rm /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree <- got it reinstalled
<LjL> but it doesn't seem to have any intention of working in konqueror
<LjL> it doesn't prompt me to install it anymore - but a flash app just gives me a gray box
<mneptok> is the k-nsplugins package installed?
<mneptok> and you have to actually remove the package with apt-get
<mneptok> not rm files
<LjL> mneptok: it's installed, and yes i tried removing (purging) too later
<nalioth> flash = satan
<mneptok> nalioth: please, don't disparage Satan
 * nalioth makes a note not to disparage mneptoks mother-in-law
<jpatrick> mneptok: install gnash! report all bugs
<LjL> flash might be bad
<LjL> but reading the bug report (which i refused to read until now) is really getting me agitated
<Pici> might?
<LjL> Pici: not as bad as statements as "The way I see it is: This is Ubuntu, not Kubuntu and as such Firefox is the default browser. Ubuntu should be concerned with Ubuntu. let Kubuntu deal with fixing Konqueror." for sure
<Pici> LjL: I've heard quite a few statements like that in #ubuntu regarding the broken package.
<jpatrick> grr
<jpatrick> LjL: which bug report?
<LjL> jpatrick: bug #173890
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<jpatrick> not 'fixed released' yet? hmm
<LjL> Pici: as long as it's the casual user... but you see, people posting on launchpad ought to know that kubuntu is not some third-party derivative but a fucking part of main, and konqueror is the default browser on it
<LjL> jpatrick: yes it's fixed released, it's just ubotu messing upo
<Pici> LjL: I make no assumptions about LP's user populations.
<jpatrick> LjL: Kubuntu rocks!
<LjL> so what was the other free player besides gnash?
<LjL> (also perhaps konqueror should ship with a Konqueror useragent, so perhaps people wouldn't say things such as "
<LjL> I have reasonably-high volume sites to which I have stats access. Last I saw, The Hurd had more hits than Konqueror.")
<Pici> What useragent does it have by default?
<LjL> Pici: safari IIRC
<LjL> Pici: well, actually, no it doesn't. i recall it doing it though, perhaps it's already been changed in gutsy or something.
<LjL> Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Konqueror/3.5; Linux) KHTML/3.5.8 (like Gecko)
<nalioth> LjL: there are no other free players (in an OSS sense of 'free')
<LjL> nalioth: hm i distinctly recall one though... perhaps in early alpha
<nalioth> LjL: if there are, they've not appeared on the radar yet . . .
<LjL> !find swfdec
<ubotu> Found: libswfdec0.3, libswfdec0.3-dev, libswfdec0.4, libswfdec0.4-dbg, libswfdec0.4-dev (and 4 others)
<Pici> hah, in #ubuntu: 12:36:57 <Riddell> ** if anyone is using gutsy and flashplugin-nonfree please ping me
<LjL> nalioth: swf-player and swfdec-mozilla was what i had in mind
<nalioth> LjL: i don't think that works very well at all  :(
<LjL> probably not
<LjL> nalioth: however it claims to play youtube (which gnash claims as well, but just failed to here)
<nalioth> i've compiled gnash and swf-whatever and only gnash halfway worked
<LjL> well ok it exists though
<LjL> !no flashissues is <reply> The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now, although it might not have yet reached all mirrors. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<nalioth> and then they can gamble on the fact that it has reached their mirror   :P
<Pici> Its been a day...
<LjL> it's reached the mirrors
<LjL> i'm not sure about any konqueror fixes - if there is any
<PriceChild> Its a tsmithe!
<LjL> need to go for dinner, someone can tell this to tobias_ (not tobias) when he comes back
<LjL> tobias_: if it's worked, now try again installing the headers, « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) », then go on with the vbox setup. you can remove the old kernels, if the new one works - « dpkg -l | grep linux-image », and remove everything except for 2.6.22-14-generic
<LjL> nevermind he just came back
<ubotu> In ubotu, pepperjack said: truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Pici> !truecrypt is <reply> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> no0tic_: can we help you?
 * jussi01 tickles Pici with an italian op
<no0tic> Pici, yes, bring me a working connection
 * jussi01 forwards no0tic to ##fixyourconnection :P
<no0tic> :D
<ubotu> sub[t]rnl called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<stdin> handled
<nalioth> not a nice character, that one  :(
<PriceChild> Hmmmmm
<Pici> ...
 * Pici wonders if the people in #u+1 were sincere with their apologies.
<Pici> Guess not.
<jpatrick> from #k - ops is Help! - could we have that ops is removed?
<nalioth> ubotu: list ops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list ops - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * nalioth can remove it, but doesn't know the exact syntax :(
<nalioth> and i don't want to remove _all_ the !ops triggers   :|
<no0tic> nalioth, I think forget ops-#kubuntu should work
<jpatrick> odd, according to the site it does have <reply>
<nalioth> yes, it has the same result as #ubuntu (ops nicks altered accordingly)
<nalioth> jpatrick: ubotu must treat you 'special'
<jpatrick> ah well
<LjL> jpatrick, i thought i fixed that an hour or so ago?
<jpatrick> LjL: ah, must not have seen it :)
<PriceChild> Someone's fixed it now?
<nalioth> PriceChild: we don't show it to be 'broken'
<PriceChild> yeah i just checked and was fine
 * jpatrick watches "L" on #k
<LjL> wow, that nickname is free
<LjL> well no not free
<jpatrick> not much of a name either
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> In ubotu, jpatrick said: !no, kde4 ies <reply>KDE 4.0.1 is the latest release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jpatrick> ops..
<jpatrick> s/ies/is
<m0nk> hey guys, think today could be the day my ban is lifted?
<Jack_Sparrow> m0nk: I looked at that after we talked yesterday.  I agree your attitude is helping, but that was NOT nice..  You are lucky it was him that banned you.  I personally would not have even considered lifting it for a month.  
<m0nk> Jack_Sparrow: i understand
<Jack_Sparrow> I kust hope you understand the seriousness of the problem
<jpatrick> "16:25 < Jo71n_7_8471n> this if fun command `ls / -R > /dev/dsp`"
<jpatrick> #u^^
<m0nk> Jack_Sparrow: i do, and today i felt what it really is when people screw you over
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, indeed, is funny :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: ah, right, I thought of something else
<no0tic> jpatrick, and harmless, afaik
<m0nk> no0tic: can i ask what exactly that does?
<LjL> something not nice at night if you have the speakers on
<jpatrick> no0tic: but.. just look at the nick, etc :P
<no0tic> jpatrick, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pumping all that data to the sound card... ugh
 * Pici shrugs
<no0tic> Jack_Sparrow, only dirs/files names 
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea.. ALL of them
<m0nk> never really thought of doing that interesting
<jpatrick> Jack_Sparrow: if you want that cat -R or something
<Pici> cat /dev/urandom
<Jack_Sparrow> No thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> m0nk: May I suggest you check back next week... I am sympathetic.. but I really have to side with others that have reviewed this.
<m0nk> Pici: i also find that funny to do from SSH when someone is using my computer
<m0nk> Jack_Sparrow: i can do that i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks.. appreciate it
<m0nk> next monday ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sounds good, I will be here
<m0nk> ok 
<m0nk> have a good one
<Jack_Sparrow> Enjoy your weekend
<jpatrick> too late!
<Jack_Sparrow> Now Ljl can speak again...
<LjL> yeah i spoke anyway but he didn't notice
<Jack_Sparrow> Was that ok to bump him to next week
<LjL> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> I do think he has learned his lesson, but not my decision...  I doubt he will ever be a problem again. once it is lifted
<Seveas> mc44!
<mc44> who?
<LjL> not me
<Gary> whaaaaaaaa, it's a Seveas 
<Seveas> sst
<mc44> it's a Gary
<nalioth> it's a GAZZAK!
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-08
 * PriceChild wonders how Pici is going to finish that...
<Pici> One of many in my Stupid Jokes series.
<ubotu> In ubotu, nickrud said: training is a Desktop course manual for ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<ubotu> ogre called the ops in #ubuntu (pc108)
<ubotu> In ubotu, no0tic said: it is <reply> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> tsk tsk
<Seveas> bad no0tic 
<no0tic> Seveas, #kubuntu-it is only a redirection to #ubuntu-it
<Seveas> -ChanServ- The channel [#kubuntu-it] is not registered
<Seveas> make sure you register it and the redirection sticks
<no0tic>  8/02 10:37:23  [freenode] -!- #kubuntu-it #ubuntu-it Forwarding to another channel
<no0tic> Seveas, when trying joining the channel
<Seveas> !it =~ s/ o su #kubuntu-it//
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<no0tic> Seveas, thanks :)
<Gary> zlaja has been asking for info on how to send pm's in a few channels since yesterday.... (in #ubuntu )
<Gary> I had told em that yesterday (nick already registered)
 * Gary talks zlaja through in a pm
<ubotu> In ubotu, mok0 said: NMU is NMU is a Debian term meaning "Non-Maintainer Upload". I
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (ahmadinejad)
<nemilar> ughhh that annoying SOB is back
<Mez> and gone
<Mez> thanks Gary
<Gary> might wanna add a ban
<Gary> ahh cheers Amaranth 
<nemilar> Thanks ops :)
<nemilar> I'm gonna write abuse@ his ISP
<Mez> Gary, hmm  you should use chanserv.py ;)
<Gary> I do
<Gary> but only /cs k
<Mez> ah - :(
<nemilar> lol, he's connecting from Iran
<nemilar> maybe it's Amadinajad himself!
<Gary> don't feel happy setting bans in channels I am not specifically listed in the access list for
<Mez> Gary - oh? I thought you were!
<nemilar> lol those cut cables must really be slowing things down in that area of the world
<Mez> nemilar, is there anything we can help you with ?
<nemilar> Mez: no I'm all good : )
<nemilar> tky
<Mez> well, please remember that this is not a social channel
<nemilar> yeah I was just here to try to get help with that troll... was a while ago
<Mez> you joined after Gary had already dealt with it though. You don't need to join heere when there's a problems - !ops works fine
<Amaranth> Mez: Gary has super cow powers, no access needed. :)
<Gary> moooo
<Mez> Amaranth, I know - but I thought he was on the list before that
<Gary> I am in -offtopic and -uk etc
<Amaranth> I thought he was too, actually
<Mez> Amaranth, by the way, you dont use FTP for realistanew do you?
<Amaranth> Gary: You should just ask for it then, if we can't trust staff who can we trust? :)
<Amaranth> Mez: Never in my life
<Gary> Amaranth, hehe, yeah
<Mez> Good goos
<Mez> cause I removed the ftpd ;)
<Amaranth> Mez: I haven't used FTP since 2003 :)
<Gary> I'll ask seveas sometime then
<Mez> s/goos/good/
<Mez> Amaranth, ;) fair enough - I just wanted to check I hadn't locked you out or something ;)
<Amaranth> Mez: I'd probably yell
<Amaranth> Or just stick a recent backup on a new server and write a post about you being a meanie :P
<Mez> Amaranth, hey - I've not actually seen you till now !
<Mez> and I did update the MOTD
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (hesamh)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: thank you 
<Mez> elkbuntu, a ban for a single swear?
<ikonia> Mez: pretty rude "hi"
 * Mez shrugs
<Mez> some people are idiots ikonia 
<ikonia> agreed
<Mez> I've known people to introduce themselves like that IRL
<elkbuntu> Mez, call it learned experience
<Mez> elkbuntu, fair enough
<ikonia> can someone keep an eye out on Thurin1 he's just giving out crap advice to people 
<Mez> I was giving benefit of the doubt elkbuntu ;)
<ikonia> actually can someone just give him a little nudge please and consider who the main target in the channel is
 * Mez reads lastlog
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> regular troll (pirate_hunter) just appeared in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Mez: thank you 
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (alipoor)
<Pici> LjL: Are the floodbots noticing/querying the flooders now? Or have they just given up on warning them?
<ubotu> Ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (PLRE)
<Pici> hrm.
 * Mez sighs
<Mez> I think it might be the same guy over and over again
<Mez> <alipoor> IP>BAN
<Mez> yeah it is
<Pici> n=srv
<Mez> anyone mind if I ban *!?=srv@213.217.*
<Pici> Mez: go right ahead
<Mez> that should keep the idiot out for a while
<Mez> hmm,
<Pici> Yes. there is that other ban from another address... but its better than nothign.
<Mez> might be worth a realname ban too
<Pici> Which is?
<Mez> alpaco
<Mez> just did it
<Pici> Sounds good to me.
<Mez> * Mez sets mode +d #ubuntu alpaco
<mneptok> i'm winning the war on pants!
<Pici> For or against?
<jdong> Pici: I think what mneptok is saying is that the war is actually on his pants.
<mneptok> i fight for chaos.
 * mneptok sports +3 Chaospants Of Arioch
<mneptok> do they make my butt look big? or too tentacle-y?
 * jdong is reminded by the new term "bootydoo" he learned two days ago.
<mneptok> did you get your hair styled?
<jdong> no, urbandictionary explains it best...
<jdong> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bootydoo
<jdong> the etymology is pricelessly transparent
<jdong> I guess that's the beauty behind urban language
<LjL> i don't understand if new flash is *supposed* to work in konqueror... yesterday riddell was looking for konqueror users specifically, but the changelog of the updated package simply states that the issue with local files not being updated is solved
<Pici> ask him?
<LjL> eh i'm sure he's bugged by enough people
<Pici> hm
<jrib> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas (source: gambas): Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.18-2 (gutsy), package size 957 kB, installed size 2232 kB (Only available for i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386 i386)
<jrib> eh?
<Pici> jrib: I was just going to mention that ;)
<LjL> ...
<LjL> !info gambas2
<ubotu> gambas2 (source: gambas2): Complete visual development environment for Gambas. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.49-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 53 kB, installed size 88 kB (Only available for i386)
<LjL> gambas doesn't compile except on x86 anyway? blah.
<Pici> Thats kind of silly.
<Pici> I thought we got rid of that banfw.
<LjL> no, but i guess it's time to
<LjL> eh... yes we did
<LjL> Prezu: hi, how can we help you?
<Pici> Odd.
<LjL> elkbuntu?
<Prezu> LjL: Hi, I'm just listening, no particular problem. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Prezu: If you dont have business in the channel we ask that you not hang out in here.
<Pici> Prezu: This channel isnt for just idling in.
<Pici> !idle | Prezu 
<ubotu> Prezu: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubotu> aoupi called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<LjL> Pici: he should have known shouldn't he
<Pici> LjL: Yeah, I think he wasnt thinking though.
<Pici> Like doing !oops
<Jack_Sparrow> Prezu: Did you see the note from Ubotu?  Do you have any further business?
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !kde4 is <reply>KDE 4.01 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.01 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> la de da
<Amaranth> jussi01: 4.0.1
<stdin> r3zon8 needs a forward to ##fix_your_connection
<neverblue> !op r3zon8 @ *!*@97.66.119.194 -- s/he keeps joining/parting
<neverblue> thanks Pricechild
<Pici> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Doesn't make sense in non-support channels.
<nalioth> why not?
<nalioth> philosophical answers ?
<PriceChild> That factoid is directed to impatient people... the guidelines bit is tacked on the end.
<PriceChild> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> Both are aliases to behaviour
<Pici> I think !guidelines should be more general, non-support related.
<ompaul> Pici, +1
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: you okay there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Sorry, dropped the keyboard and dog jumped on it
<Jack_Sparrow> sat there wagging tail 
<Gary> awwww
<Gary> pics or it isn't true :p
<Jack_Sparrow> I am baby sitting a little dog.. wanna pic..  np
<mneptok> Gazza still collecting the puppyporn. all is right with the world.
<Pici> o.O
<PriceChild> I'm going for food... alexrox may be coming in to talk about what happenned.
<PriceChild> If he seems sane remove the mute
<PriceChild> (#ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexRox> could someone deal with my ban situation?
<AlexRox> anyone at all?
<nalioth> AlexRox: what ban situation?
<AlexRox> I've been baned for repeated use of foul language that I admit to and am apologetic as of now for.
<AlexRox> In channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> so you think bans should only last a few minutes?
<AlexRox> I didn't say that...
<AlexRox> I just wanted to mention that Im sorry for what I said.
<nalioth> well, most bans are removed on a regular basis
<AlexRox> When can I expect mine to be killed?
<ompaul> there is no real "time line"
<nalioth> sooner than later, i'd expect
<AlexRox> Great...I get no direct responce, but philosophys...
<ompaul> chill
<AlexRox> Thank you for your help though.
<nalioth> AlexRox: well, you put yourself in the position
<AlexRox> ompaul, Im not the least bit angry.
<AlexRox> nalioth, its the same as telling me "Check back next year".
<AlexRox> Regardless
<AlexRox> Thank you for your help.
<AlexRox> Ill adhere to your rules next time round.
<ompaul> AlexRox, what nick were you using?
<AlexRox> ...
<AlexRox> AlexRox.
<Pici> ompaul: its a mute, not a ban.
<ompaul> Pici, ack
<AlexRox> [02:35] *** ChanServ gives channel operator privileges to PriceChild.
<AlexRox> [02:35] *** PriceChild sets a ban on %*!*@cm31.delta168.maxonline.com.sg.
<ompaul> I am looking at it
<ompaul> AlexRox, how does come back in 24 hours sound 
<AlexRox> Pretty harsh =(
<AlexRox> Ah well, I deserve it anyway
<AlexRox> Hey, maybe now I could get some sleep?
<ompaul> perhaps
<AlexRox> Thanks, onpaul.
<AlexRox> ompaul*
<Pici> offpaul.
<ompaul> Pici, don't do you dare
<AlexRox> Hah bye.
<ompaul> take care
 * ompaul points to the topic
<ompaul> please close the door quietly
<ompaul> hehe
<Pici> ompaul: mind removing Prezu too, hes admitted having no business here.
<Pici> ty.
<ompaul> yw
<ompaul> Pici, that thing about !guidelines does need to be repect
<LjL> 24 hours is pretty harsh?
<ompaul> and
 * ompaul wonders about this channels ban list
<ompaul> there are some which should not be removed
 * ompaul grins most evilly
<PriceChild> What happenned with alexrox?!
<Pici> 14:15:41 <ompaul> AlexRox, how does come back in 24 hours sound
<Pici> PriceChild: ^
<PriceChild> mhmm
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> If he seems sane remove the mute
<PriceChild> nevermind
 * Pici shrugs
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi!
<ompaul> its a popey_ with the underscore
<Tm_T> ompaul: sure?
<ompaul> Tm_T, well if it ain't it is doing a very very good impression
<Tm_T> ompaul: true
<PriceChild> miximillion confused me for a minute
<PriceChild> Hello port7_, how can I help?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: you're welcome
<PriceChild> :P
<PriceChild> couldn't resists seeing
<Tm_T> you could have just ask ;-P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, RyanPrior said: ubotu: Firefox is not lightweight, sorry my bot bro.
<PriceChild> maximilion keeps confusing me
<Jack_Sparrow> Our bot says  Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy)  but we only have 2.0.0.11  ?  
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, your mirror must not have caught up.
<Jack_Sparrow> ah.. any idea what mirror to try
<Jack_Sparrow> for a guy in channel
<nalioth> anyone familiar with synergy?
<nalioth> i just got my iMac back and am having hell setting it up
<PriceChild> nalioth, i managed it the other day, what's up?
<Pici> nalioth: Someone here was setting it up a while ago.... /me checks logs
<Pici> er, nevermind.
<nalioth> Pici: it was me.
<nalioth> on my x86 laptop
<Pici> nalioth: was it?
<nalioth> it worked fine
<nalioth> but now my iMac is back from the shop (and i've still got a dead KVM)
<PriceChild> the only hard bit i found was getting it working during gdm
<nalioth> PriceChild: my iMac isn't seeing the server  :(
<PriceChild> do you want to paste your syngergy conf file(s)?
<nalioth> i don't think there's anything wrong with them (they are the same as before, i just changed the computer names)
<nalioth> i suspect the iMac isn't using the network name it is reporting
<nalioth> iofccat kise
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-09
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> !-kde4
<ubotu> kde4 aliases: kde 4 - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00
<jussi01> thanks to whoever fixed that :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-az, soldats said: !no ym is <reply> your mom!
<PriceChild> or not
<LjL> that's when i usually send !b but i don't feel like starting fights tonight
<jussi01> lol, didnt know that one existed
<jussi01> !b
<ubotu> b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I dont care for the nick ihatewhitewomen....
<Jack_Sparrow> very racist
<LjL> agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Stuff You Ops.. isnt much better
<LjL> deep breath time
<LjL> you didn't breathe deep enough price
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pici> I kinda liked stfuops
<LjL> also, i don't think that meant "stuff you"
<Jack_Sparrow> After his first one..it was just a bit suspect
<LjL> suspect, for sure
<PriceChild> sorry
<LjL> PriceChild: no need to be, you like queries with trolls, we don't understand you but we respect you anyway :P
<ubotu> In ubotu, greatman1 said: what is the best and smartest torrent program? like scam bandwidth etc? :D thank you
<Pici> ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell greatman1 about bot
 * jdong looks around nervously
<jdong> oh. duh.
 * Pici blinks
<jdong> Pici: playing around with launchers.
<Pici> jdong: ah.
<LjL> jdong: one of you is enough ktnx
<LjL> !no identify is <reply> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
 * jussi01 is still awake for some unknown reason
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: February 09 2008, 04:30:51 - Next meeting: Kubuntu Developers in 8 hours 29 minutes
<J-_> LjL: Why was I kicked from -offtopic?
<J-_> I didn't do anything
 * Pici looks for a spare sense of humor for J-_ 
<LjL> J-_: exactly
<J-_> bleh
<PriceChild> <JediMaster> anyone know if you need to give the keyphrase every time you reboot if you setup ubuntu with the encrypted LVM option?
<jdong> <jdong> No, in /init, premount() add echo "your_passphrase_here" | mount....
 * jdong hides
<tonyyarusso> "socially awkward and jobless" eh elkbuntu?  Nah, never heard of such folk around here.  ;)
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Genius16)
<ubotu> Lynoure called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> anyone awake?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hello again :D
<Hobbsee> heya jussi01 
<jussi01> Hobbsee: quick question: how does one deal with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55325/
<jussi01> correctly?
 * Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you call !staff when you see the mass join
<Hobbsee> if they're from the same IP like that, you can also quiet the IP
<Hobbsee> usually they aren't, so it's quicker to wait for a staffer to deal with it
<jussi01> Hobbsee: yeah, ok. what should be done now for #kubuntu? (it doesnt look like anyone has actioned anything for them)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: did a staffer kline the IP?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: just checking that. 
<jussi01> Hobbsee: doesnt look like it
<Hobbsee> jussi01: you should probably ask nalioth, or another alive one to, then
 * Hobbsee doesn't see anyone on there thought
<Hobbsee> 0t
<Hobbsee> -t
<jpatrick> jussi01: yeah, crap like that happenes every once in a while
<jussi01> Hobbsee: would it be correct to call !staff now?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i think so
<jpatrick> if it hasn't been klined: !staff | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55325/
 * Hobbsee doubts there are kliners around at this time of day
<jpatrick> jussi01: btw, check out annma's hostname ;-)
<jussi01> jpatrick: ROFL oops
<jussi01> jpatrick: seenserv just says client quit, which is what nalioth told me to do to check. :)
<jussi01> !staff | http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55325/
<ubotu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55325/: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<jpatrick> jussi01: not klined then
<jussi01> we can try...
<jpatrick> jussi01: you should know better: http://behindkde.org/people/annma/
<jussi01> jpatrick: yeah, I should... but I just got up, so go away and leave me alone...
 * jussi01 cries in the corner
 * jpatrick hugs jussi01 
<jpatrick> damn, that interview's 7 years old
<jpatrick> hey Gary 
<jussi01> Gary: just the guy we wanted to see
<jussi01> :D
<jpatrick> jussi01 was tracking you down earlier http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55325/
<jussi01> hehe, he comes in and we mob him :P
<Gary> what have I done now :p
<Gary> did you ban @203186060211.ctinets.com
<Hobbsee> gah
<jpatrick> ...
<jussi01> Gary: I havent done anything yet - I came in after the fact
<jpatrick> hahahah
<Hobbsee> forgot the colon.
<Gary> okay ...
<jpatrick> right ...
<jussi01> good morning elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> good evening jussi01
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (Georgex96j15qi4g)
<jpatrick> HELPP
<jpatrick> oh god, they just hit #kde-devel
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Gary> should be blocked now
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Hobbsee> Gary: you got the original address?
<jpatrick> Michaelu18y20iw3 in -meeting
<ubotu> pochu called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<jpatrick> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPP! 
<jpatrick> tomaw: good shooting
<jpatrick> tomaw: can you help us in #kde-devel?
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting (Kylec53n19oj2c4)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: there's too many of them
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: the staffers are hitting them off
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'm starting to freak at every nick$randomNumber
<jpatrick> seanw: hey
<seanw> lo :)
<jpatrick> here come the calvary
<Hobbsee> yay, more staff
<seanw> heh
<seanw> My client needs to sync first.
<jpatrick> GOD, I hate things like asdfgfdsa_ [n=yxcvbn@e177079030.adsl.alicedsl.de] has joined #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> HAd those in ub yesterday
<jpatrick> no0tic: don't you just love that autocmd? :)
<LjL> ompaul that ban won't work
<ompaul> LjL, ahh 
<ompaul> LjL, too big an isp?
<LjL> ompaul: no, it's that you banned an invalid ident
<LjL> *!luca*@213-140-6* <- the n= is missing
<ompaul> arack
<ompaul> thanks
<LjL> the ban i set up is weird but should work - i should know, it's my isp ;)
<ompaul> okay
<ompaul> don't loose your freenode password :)
<LjL> heh it's not my host though
<LjL> i'm more like 81.208
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> don't move ;-0
 * Seveas moves LjL 
<ompaul> in ways we shall not speak of ...
 * ompaul tries to hide 
<ompaul> those bf #whereever are well they are what they are
<Seveas> @lart ompaul 
<ompaul> lagometer
<ompaul> Seveas, what happens if you try to lart yourself?
<Seveas> ubotu blows up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blows up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> hmmmm
<LjL> i have to obey my master... but i cannot lart my master... my my master asks me to... but i cannot lart my master...
<LjL> dennis, there is a fault in the external antenna
<LjL> i think you need to go out to fix it dennis
<Seveas> I cannot let you do that HaLjL
 * jussi01 walks in...
<jussi01> everyone shhh... shes sleeping so I can be on here ;)
<jussi01> heya PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Hey there.
<ompaul> !staff 
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> * [M8]Spichka_ (n=Wermut@212.98.167.194) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "can't be having that")
<ompaul> * ompaul sets ban on *!*@212.98.167.194
<ompaul> serial also hit #gentoo
<jpatrick> ompaul: what was that?
<jpatrick> LjL: you there?
<ompaul> foul mouthed idiot and spammer 
<jpatrick> LjL: #u-es: 09:21 < Crysis> como instalo ubuntu?
<ompaul> crysis mmm nice nick 
<jpatrick> aka evsa
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> okay 
<ompaul> killed by death
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Seveas> --> puika (n=kotu@87.110.54.118) has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> <puika> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139637493
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nalioth> whoa.
<nalioth> whats up?
<Seveas> spammer :)
<ompaul> ex spammer
<Pici> !opabuse
<ubotu> Leave the ops alone!
<Gary> Seveas, sorted
<Dave2> K:lied.
<Dave2> er, lined
<ompaul> Pici, did ya sign out of the factoid factory?
<Seveas> gracias
 * Pici checks
<Pici> ompaul: no not yet 
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> nalioth, his ip joined and quit #ubuntu+1 and -offtopic with r00f and meow as nicks quit by itself  for flooding  84.237.133.224
<ompaul> s/his/this
 * Gary wonders what Seveas is doing...
<Seveas> playing games with rodserling
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, picard_pwns_kirk said: !white_eagle is a dude that wants a factoid
<Pici> negative.
<ompaul> Pici, he does but he needs to regret it as much as rod does thinking that it would be fun to get nickspoons record
<ompaul> Pici,  something like !white_eagle is white_eagle gets banned for good reason, this was the only factoid hanging around at the time
 * ompaul mutters something about perverse
<Pici> like !white_eagle is <alias> b
<ompaul> !b
<ubotu> b is an IRC mode that you don't want on your hostname.
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> hehehehe
<ompaul> muhehehehehehe
<ompaul> ohh dear ... that really would not be nice :)
<Gary> mwhahaha
<Pici> Thats Lj.L's canned factoid response when people are being naughty.
<ompaul> do it 
<Pici> !white_eagle is <alias> b
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !white_eagle-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> b
<ompaul> next time he shouts he wants a factoid he will have one :)
<ompaul> Pici, there is a fantastic expression, be careful what you ask for.
<Pici> Exactly :)
<ompaul> I think we can see why now ;-)
<Gary> I never asked for a damn factoid :'(
<jussi01> Gary: but you deserved one... :P
<jussi01> !gary
<ubotu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<Gary> see, it's naff
<ompaul> Gary, gary is as gary duz
<ompaul> see it is better than that
 * jussi01 resists the temptation to say bad things about a staffer...
<Gary> go for it
 * Gary warms up the boot
<jussi01> nah.. too late now
<Gary> cluck cluck
<Gary> chicken
<jpatrick> YES!!
<jpatrick> I finally banned Crysis
<ompaul> jpatrick, from the off that should have been the situation - continual annoyance of people in the channel other than ops is reason enough
<ompaul> and the defence is that you were asked several times to not do that 
<jpatrick> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55390/
<ompaul> it is over the limit to continually annoy people in the channel
<ompaul> jpatrick, I thin k I won't understand it
<ompaul> I do
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning, I finished the upstreamdev log-modules.. jrib asked if I had "Have you tried adding it into svn trunk of upstream?" At the risk of sounding dum..  I am.. So what does that mean? 
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, you know what svn is right?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have had 5 hours sleep in the last 48.. not sure of my name atm
<PriceChild> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<PriceChild> "revision control system" is the important part.
<Jack_Sparrow> Will read thanks
<PriceChild> its basically the place they store code, making it easy to track people's changes
<PriceChild> you need to find out the url for the upstream svn
<Jack_Sparrow> ok... I emailed jrib the code this am and once I can get some sleep I will read up on that.  Thanks for everything
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: 'svn co https://upstream.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/upstream/trunk upstream' will grab you trunk
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Thanks... making note of it now
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: cool.. I see some modules I had not done yet.  I grabbed those, If it is a short answer, how do I add or upload mine
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: you'd have to be given commit access
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I apply?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: would you be interested in that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, I want to help and this is something I think I can do and do well
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: lastnode is the only one that can do it, next time he's on, I'll ask him
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<nickrud> for some reason I can't get ubotu to parse the following, I'm suggesting it as a factoid:
<nickrud> gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates). 
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<LjL> whops
<LjL> wrong button
<LjL> nickrud: it's the ">"s
<nickrud> LjL: you rang?
<nickrud> ah,
<LjL> !gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<LjL> !gutsysources is test
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ompaul> !gutsysources is in System-Admin-Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates). 
<ubotu> But gutsysources already means something else!
<LjL> !no gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ompaul> !no gutsysources is in System-Admin-Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates). 
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<LjL> ompaul, it works now :)
<LjL> !no gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<LjL> i was just trying to say
<LjL> if you put a bogus factoid in it first
<LjL> and *then* give the real factoid containing ">"s with !no
<ompaul> LjL, ack
<LjL> then it works
<nickrud> hacks!
<ompaul> hacking ubotu now from ORA by LjL 
<ompaul> forward by Seveas
<LjL> the bad thing is that people don't get their factoid forwarded to here when this happens
<ompaul> LjL, bug for ljl
<nickrud> only one extra step to put it here. No biggie
<LjL> nickrud: anyway, bad factoid name imho... perhaps "recommended sources" would be more the concept it is about?
<nickrud> LjL: I was originally going to call it setsources , but some people still use feisty & earlier, doesn't really apply. Was going to do some research on the others
<LjL> ompaul: (it is filed already)
<LjL> nickrud: what of it doesn't apply in feisty and earlier?
<LjL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<nickrud> LjL: gutsy-security for one
<nickrud> LjL: and that's why I was creating this one 
<nickrud> LjL: dapper is totally different I think
<nickrud> helping people parse and edit sources.list was one of the things that I hated about early ubuntu's, seveas's source o matic was a godsend
<Seveas> it was
<LjL> nickrud: actually though in my gutsy (kubuntu) gutsy-security and gutsy-updates aren't even mentioned as such
<Seveas> but with gutsy it's not needed anymore
<nickrud> still a lot of feisty's and dappers out there though (hint ;)
<LjL> nickrud: what i have here is the following, kubuntu gutsy
<LjL> Kubuntu Software tab:
<LjL> Canonical-supported Open Source software (main)
<LjL> Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)
<LjL> Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)
<LjL> Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)
<LjL> Updates tab:
<LjL> Important security updates
<LjL> Recommended updates
<LjL> Pre-released updates
<LjL> Unsupposed updates
<LjL> *and i still stand* that "pre-released updates" *really* REALLY shouldn't be there
<LjL> (that is proposed)
<nickrud> ljl I agree completely about backports (and don't care for proposed, either. Someone how can test them knows how to edit sources.list
<LjL> uhm backports actually i don't too much mind, it usually works well
<LjL> but for crying out loud, proposed is for packages that need to be *tested* because they may be *broken*
<LjL> and they've been broken pretty pretty badly in the past
<nickrud> LjL: you probably should change the factoid to match your kubuntu, it's parseable to ubuntu
<LjL> also "unsupported updates" is at least a bit descriptive. "pre-released updates" doesn't mean a thing
<nickrud> with maybe a warning about pre-released and unsupported
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: happy monday
<Jack_Sparrow> OH..
<ompaul> nickrud, LjL perhaps an immutable wiki page would be of use or at least one we were all subscribed to here and just say to fix sources do this
<ompaul> and have the mixing things should not be done just because it can be
 * LjL still thinks handing a sources.list was easier
<ubotu> nosrednaekim called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> I just Vista-ized my Ubuntu.. I am one sick tired puppy
<ompaul> LjL, well if you want to do that do one per release
<ompaul> and leave out things like backports and proposed
<ompaul> they can be explained at the foot of the page
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, not a great thing to do ;-) we must find something for you to do
<Jack_Sparrow> 50 megs of vista graphics and icons...   Too funny...
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: next project: a youtube demonstration of vista on compiz ;)
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, and then at the end drop a menu and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Woa.. I just did something I didnt know I could do.. this winow just rolled up like a window shade..
<ompaul> to the tune of linkin park leave out all the rest - if you get the time right you have "I can't be who you are" as the last couple of lines
<nickrud> rflol
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, standard X for years
<ompaul> dear me gnome borked that
<Jack_Sparrow> I have never seen it or done it by accident until just now
<nickrud> window shade was one of the draws of enlightenment for me, along with sliding desktops. havoc really castrated window managers
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, I use window maker for my desktop in work - and it all our standard office staff do too
 * ompaul listens to linkin park
<nickrud> ompaul: you can window shade in gnome though
<ompaul> nickrud, you can do some mad stuff in windowmaker if you try
<ompaul> we have staff doing strange customisations 
<ompaul> and this is the stuff they don't know
<nickrud> ompaul: geek oriented stuff, <CRACK>! 
<ompaul> nickrud, I work in a property management company
<nickrud> ompaul: so you're teaching people to be geeks. I hope it spreads further
<ompaul> nickrud, they had window maker when I arrived
<ompaul> some of them use kde due to someone before me giving them too much info
<nickrud> that's a progressive office. When I started where I am now, some were still running Me
<ompaul> what freaks them out is they mostly don't get that they are using xdmcp so "their computer is down" and the person beside them does not work as woops we got a biggie so why don't we all try to ring paul
<ompaul> nickrud, best one is email is not working
<ompaul> ehh yes it is
<ompaul> can you explain what you mean that email is not working
<ompaul> ohh well the thunderbird icon is grayed out
<ompaul> and I don't have it on the bottom of my screen (minimised)
<ompaul> so why don't you run "companyname_kill" in a shell ?
<ompaul> sorry 
<ompaul> in an xterm
<ompaul> they would not know what a shell is
<ompaul> so they do this and then some of them say this does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> My accountant is still using novel but is looking for new options.  He needs XP to run his software / workstations .. I just dont do any server stuff.
<ompaul> cos they did not use the console app to highlight the menu item
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, novell - suse?
 * ompaul grins
<nickrud> ompaul: sounds complex
<Jack_Sparrow> Only running a dozen or so stations.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: novell networking? how old is this system?
<ompaul> nickrud, well you get to kill -9 a highlighted app via regex -- all you have to do is move the arrow to the application and press the space bar
<ompaul> then hit enter
<Jack_Sparrow> Most of the hardware is only 2 -3 years old
<ompaul> space highlights
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, tell him novell have new crack
<ompaul> then say you got the cheap version of it - same functionality 
<Jack_Sparrow> Running novel 6 atm..  dual raid backup/mirrors, tape backup and off-site daily backups..  paranoid
<nickrud> for an accountant, prudent
<Jack_Sparrow> Would suse be any easier to maintain?
<ompaul> amanda with tapebackup && fibre network -->> bacula 
<ompaul> tapes have feelings too and they die on me every couple of months
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt know if I should refer hin to canonical (sp)
<ompaul> so I have a policy of renewing tapes of 20/25 uses
<Jack_Sparrow> tapes dont seem as good or long lasting as they used to be
<ompaul> even I get one failure every couple of months 
<ompaul> if I did not have offsite disks
<ompaul> I would have been scared when the tapes failed at the end of the 5/ six month cycle
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, have you ever seen the tao of backups?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<ompaul> http://www.taobackup.com/
<ompaul> it might just apply :)
<Jack_Sparrow> For my old office, I had one for each day of week, one for each week, and one for each month.  Replaced them all every year
<ompaul> you need more than that
<jussi01> grr, stupid bot of mine... any of you bot experts around?
<LjL> nickrud, ompaul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources - feel free to add ;)
<nickrud> LjL: add Ubuntu to that heading, it's directly comparable
<ompaul> LjL, I had something different in mind
<ompaul> LjL, I'll do it in a couple of mins when I have found what I want to give to Jack_Sparrow 
<LjL> ompaul, i hope you don't have !sources in mind, because that exists already ;)
<LjL> and is a tad too verbose for just telling people what they should enable and disable to get a sane configuration
<ompaul> then they should be linked
<ompaul> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<ompaul> yeap
<Jack_Sparrow> That is very cool, thanks for the link..  And I am enlightened...
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, hang on
<ompaul> I need to find something for you 
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jussi01> anyone got any idea why I cant get my ubotu clone to add factoids?
<ompaul> not logged onto it?
<jussi01> hmmm, no... its telling me it isnt intelligent...
<jussi01> ompaul: if you are interested /join #dib5sn
<ompaul> then there is syntax error in the factoid
<LjL> !no repos is <reply> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ompaul> LjL, that is nearly a book should we refer them to a single page with that info on it
<ompaul> like 
<ompaul> You are referred here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources because you have indicated a problem this page addresses
<ompaul> on that page you have the other stuff
<Seveas> -1
<Seveas> it's not too much yet
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: Am I still waiting for something?
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<ompaul> I can't find it
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be around..
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, if I get it I will let you know
<Jack_Sparrow> no worries
<LjL> anyway this software sources thing isn't even working
<LjL> it just removed (not commented out, removed) my backports line and didn't add it back when told so
<LjL> and why if something is called "backports" everywhere on the wiki, it should be called "unsupported updates" in there without a mention of backports
<LjL> same for updates, security and proposed
<jussi01> Seveas: have you got a moment or 2 for a some of my own bot issues? 
<Seveas> no
<jussi01> ok, Ill catch you some other time :)
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, http://www.novastor.com/tech_supt/strategy.html have a look at that - it might give you ideas I can't see the one I favour (not the one I inherited - so therefore use - as I said - in the other case I actually have offsite disks the tapes are cos I have a couple of k invested in tape drives)
<jussi01> !kde4support is <reply> Information and support for KDE 4 can be found in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jussi01 said: !kde4support is <reply> Information and support for KDE 4 can be found in #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> jussi01: what's wrong with !kde4?
<ompaul> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.1.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> LjL: its long, clunky and annoying if you just want to convey that 1 peice of info
<LjL> disagree
<LjL> we don't have separate "support" factoids for kubuntu, compiz, whatnot
<LjL> we just have a factoid about them mentioning the main web sites, and the support channel
<jussi01> for people who obviously know what kde4 is, and are using it, but come to #kubuntu to ask for support- you suggest we give them that huge factoid?
<LjL> uhm, yes?
<jussi01> ok
<LjL> most people who ask about compiz know what it is and are possibly using it
<LjL> yet we always gave them the huge factoid pointing at #ubuntu-effects / #compiz-fusion
<Pici> We dont have separate -support factoids for everything. 
<LjL> if channel spam is a concern, never forget there is the > syntax (which too many overlook)
<ompaul> LjL, and as soon as you do that someone does
<jussi01> LjL: ok. I was just suggesting something that made sense to me :)
<ompaul> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> ompaul: most of the time they do !factoid > myself
<Pici> ompaul: I hate that.
<LjL> anyway, so let's stop doing anything just because people are idiots
<Pici> I've been seeing it a lot lately.
<ompaul> LjL, it was what why I was proposing to make a page a url 
<Pici> Along with !paste, right after the floodbot tells someone where the pastebin is.
<LjL> ompaul: for each factoid we have, sure
<ompaul> sorry a factoid a url -> please see this:   one url and then the rest can be fed from there
<LjL> also what matters mostly is the *number of lines*, not the length of a line
<ompaul> well I guess most people here have full screen or near enough full screen irc clients - but we are the exception not the rule
<LjL> ompaul: that can work but it's totally opposite to what we've always done. it's the way they do it on #ubuntu-it, the bot just has urls. but that means the wiki people are also aware that the wiki is used in that way
<ompaul> LjL, well we used to with the old ubotu have really long factoids but I went on a mission to clean them up and add the urls to web pages 
<LjL> and i'm strongly opposed to wasting everything we have in the bot to move to a wiki-based approach (yes, waste, because it's hardly a matter of copying and pasting the factoids - different medium works different way)
<ompaul> let me see if I can change your mind ;-) I'll do a little research and come back soon
<LjL> look why do we need a bot in the first place?
<LjL> wiki pages can have short and meaningful names
<LjL> so just tell people "wiki ThisThing"
<LjL> and no i'm not seriously proposing this
<Jack_Sparrow> I was using a modified grandfather-father son..  The wife burns a dvd of data for every day and full system each week and one before closing each month and one after cloasing each month, all stored off site Thanks for the link.  I  personally restore and verify her systems each month. (Dental office) 
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ack
<Jack_Sparrow> They have it down to a science.  Just click an icon and walk away while they shut down the compressors and lab etc
<ompaul> hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> I have another stupid question ..A user in channel wanted a timeclock for employees.  I found several for him, but all are php ... I have never messed with php or myphpadmin etc.. Any tutorials that I can send him?
<PriceChild> woop woop, half a day off half a million registrations on the forums... somewhere... a hobbsee is squirming
<ompaul> PriceChild, that is not nice
<ompaul> no gloating
<ompaul> PriceChild, and how many are "active" i.e. log on or have asked a question since gutsy went live?
<PriceChild> No idea... can't remember what it was last time he gave stats
<PriceChild> I think its over 40% after 40 days... but that could just be completeley made up.
<PriceChild> There's also normally 10 times as many "guests" as logged in users at any one time.
<ompaul> yeap
#ubuntu-ops 2008-02-10
<ubotu> In ubotu, ethan961 said: !sony is the master of rootkits on audio cd's
<jdong> err.. thank you?
<soldats> is anyone in #xubuntu
<soldats> so if anyone is in #xubuntu i extremely dislike the words typed by the nick blake__ and now his nick is negro. its offensive to me 
<jdong> negro is now an offensive term?
<soldats> no but n*gger is
<jdong> soldats: ah, ok, that it is.
<no0tic-local> jdong, "negro" is offensive in italian
<soldats> it somewhat hurts to see that word displayed in a family friendly channel
<jdong> no0tic-local: yeah, different countries are in different places on the euphemism treadmill
<jdong> it's a fascinating subject, I once wrote a paper on it
<jdong> did I piss him off or something? :(
<jdong> well I'm idling in the channel and nothing's happening (tm)
<LjL> jdong, not a matter of euphemisms really...
 * Seveas euphemisms jdong 
<jdong> Seveas: ow!
<LjL> jdong: "negro" and "nigger" are the very same word, both from latin "niger", simply meaning "black".
<jdong> LjL: true, but at one point in the USA (late 80s or so) it was the politically correct, preferred term.
<jdong> but in the mid 90's and beyond it flipped back to being offensive.
<jdong> in fact, the current trend is "African American" is starting to become a questionable term
<LjL> jdong: maybe, but i'm saying, it's not a matter of italy being on a different place on the euphemisms treadmill - it's just that the *italian* word "negro" translates quite literally into "nigger"
<jdong> LjL: cool :)
<LjL> jdong: while the *english* word "negro" is a loanword (which can possibly explain why it's felt as softer, donno)
<jdong> LjL: I'll put that on the list of words not to use in Italy :)
<Seveas> jdong, also avoid 'LjL'
<jdong> :)
<nalioth> negro is 'black' in spanish
<Seveas> it's a rather nasty offensive word
<LjL> nalioth: what i'm saying.
<LjL> nigger is also "black"
<Seveas> LjL, no, you were saying italian :p
<LjL> they *all* mean "black" etymologically
 * jdong sits back and watches amusedly
<LjL> Seveas: in italian it doesn't mean "black", though, which is "nero" :)
<Seveas> ♪ I see a red door and I want it painted nigger ♫
<Seveas> that just doesn't sound good :)
<LjL> "etymologically" doesn't mean it's what it *means*
<LjL> ok
<jdong> LjL: in english "nero" is a CD burning utility
<jdong> (kidding)
<LjL> Words used in English: "black", native word literally meaning "black"; "nigger", native word coming from latin "niger", which means "black" in latin; "negro", loanword from spanish where it means "black", coming from latin "niger" again
<LjL> Words used in Italian: "nero", native word literally meaning "black", from latin "niger", meaning "black"; "negro", native word literally meaning "nigger", from latin "niger", meaning "black"
<LjL> Words used in Latin: seveus, meaning "mad dutchman"
<Seveas> LjL, http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=QD58hS-zPAk
<Seveas> hmm, not the one i was looking for
<Seveas> hmm, can't find it
<Seveas> too bad
<LjL> Seveas: you see, if the flash "fix" didn't break my flash, perhaps
<LjL> anon32 slightly trolling in #k
<stdin> apparently Hirvinen thought it was a good idea to publicise a root exploit in #ubuntu and #kubuntu ...
<ubotu> Hirvinen called the ops in #ubuntu (Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.)
<ubotu> Hirvinen called the ops in #kubuntu (Sorry, if I infringe on policy, but I think this locals root exploit, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209460 , works at least on Hardy 2.6.24-7 and Edgy 2.6.17-12. I think it would be topic-worthy.)
<jdong> ???
<Pici> ...
<PriceChild> i told him to file a bug
<jdong> PriceChild: good boy
<jdong> PriceChild: actually
<jdong> PriceChild: a CVE had already been tracked, the team is aware of it
<PriceChild> funky
<jdong> most of the guys are out on weekend though
<PriceChild> jdong, wanna tell him?
<jdong> PriceChild: nah you can tell them
<PriceChild> Hey ethan961, can I help?
<ethan961> Not at the moment, although if I have been banned from a channel, and I want to appeal, does the op who banned me need to be online? 
<PriceChild> "depends"
<ethan961> ok, thanks
<ChamPro> so how does get unbanned from #ubuntu.... considering I haven't been there in ages
<Jack_Sparrow> ChamPro: I would need to see who banned you in the first place.
<Jack_Sparrow> ChamPro: Most everyone is gone.... or busy
<ChamPro> okie....
<jdong> saturday night.... :)
<ChamPro> when's a good time to come back?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChamPro: Sunday daytime USA or monday
<ChamPro> gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> I would not even be here if I was not showing someone around irc
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for understanding
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: you are a marked man, quit trying to weasel out of things   :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Look at what time I started this am.. By my count  about 18 hours ago
 * nalioth looks closer at ChamPro 
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for checking on this
<nalioth> ChamPro: i don't see any reason you should be banned from #ubuntu 
<nalioth> i don't even see any bans in #ubuntu that would keep you out
<Jack_Sparrow> ChamPro: try and join again
<ChamPro> " Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: do you see any bans in there that'd affect ChamPro ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChamPro: are you using a tor server or anything like that
<ChamPro> nope... just connecting through xchat-gnome
<ChamPro> plain ol' Verizon
<crdlb> 23:54 -!- 179 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@141.151.* [by nalioth!i=nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth, 1570992 secs ago]
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, I can see that
<nalioth> whoa.
<nalioth> alrighty then
 * crdlb takes a cookie
<ChamPro> that's a big set of IPs
<nalioth> ChamPro: well, when you have troublmakers who recycle their IPs and come back repeatedly . . . 
<nalioth> you can join #ubuntu now, ChamPro :)
 * nalioth sends crdlb a cookie monster, too
<ChamPro> thanks
<ChamPro> I'm in
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: i'm sad  :(
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: why this time?
 * tonyyarusso is sad b/c days are only 24 hours and there are only 7 of them in a week
<nalioth> you've not built any OSX goodies lately
<tonyyarusso> It's true.  TBH, I haven't built anything lately of the Ubuntu type - I've been too distracted from the volunteer Ubuntu building by the for-pay Drupal building.
<nalioth> aha
<nalioth> so how much money do you owe me for powerpc drupal constructs?  :P
<tonyyarusso> None - one of them is on DreamHost and the other is a Sun server at school.
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Mr__> hello
<Mr__> ?
<Mr__> anyone here?
<Mr__> ?
<tommyie> hi
<tommyie> i hav been banned at the #ubuntu beacause i just ask too many question?
<tommyie> can i be relese from the ban beacause i see nothing that i have done wrong
<PriceChild> Hey there tommyie.
<tommyie> hi
<PriceChild> One moment while I check logs.
<tommyie> thx
<PriceChild> tommyie, what's with the new nickname btw?
<tommyie> just change...im not pro ( aminpro..)
<tommyie> :)
<PriceChild> You are not aminpro?
<tommyie> im aminpro
<PriceChild> oh but you're not pro
<tommyie> it's just nicknames
<PriceChild> What's #ubuntu for?
<tommyie> yes im not pro 
<tommyie> i hav problem in installing ubuntu
<PriceChild> Yesterday you were asking about "syslinux" though?
<tommyie> yes..but i hav another method but failed...
<tommyie> i give up the syslinux..so i try another method to install it
<PriceChild> Ok so what's #ubuntu for?
<tommyie> its for asking if we hav problems(support)
<PriceChild> problems and support in general? like if I have a problem with a girlfriend can I go ask in there?
<tommyie> itsa a general help..recomended ..where to start
<PriceChild> What about if I have a problem with Windows?
<tommyie> genaral help in ubuntu 
<tommyie> if its related in installing the ubuntu
<PriceChild> aha close enough
<PriceChild> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<tommyie> srry page not found....
<PriceChild> if you read the topic in there when you joined, you'd see its for ubuntu support only.
<PriceChild> We don't support syslinux
<tommyie> ooh
<tommyie> i tought ubuntu is linux's
<tommyie> i tought they r together
<PriceChild> Nope :) Ubuntu is just one variant of linux.
<tommyie> oooh
<tommyie> its like linux
<PriceChild> nope...
<PriceChild> in the same way ubuntu is a distribution of linux
<PriceChild> a square is a type of rectangle
<tommyie> oohh..ic..ic
<PriceChild> but a rectangle isn't a type of square etc. etc.
<amin1> i chane my neme but without hte pro
<PriceChild> So we happy with that concept?
<amin1> yes
<PriceChild> !guidelines | amin1 
<ubotu> amin1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> amin1, could you read that link then say my name in this channel please? :)
<amin1> like... +PriceChild: <message>
<PriceChild> yup
<amin1> +PriceChild: ok
<amin1> +PriceChild : when can i join back so i can resolve my problem... my hardrive is gone....but it shows the computer management( not in mycomputer)
<PriceChild> amin1, go read the guidelines then say when done
<amin1> ok
<amin1> done
<amin1> +PriceChild: i mean done
<PriceChild> amin1, happy to abide by those guidelines in #ubuntu?
<amin1> :)
<amin1> yes
<PriceChild> amin1, you can rejoin #ubuntu, please stay on topic and follow the guidelines.
<PriceChild> Seveas, I seem to be having troubles with chanserv.py whilst connected via bip :/
<amin1> thank you very much.....
<amin1> :)
<Gary> PriceChild, bip?
<PriceChild> Gary, bip
<PriceChild> !info bip
<ubotu> bip (source: bip): multiuser irc proxy with conversation replay and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 70 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Gary> ahhh
<PriceChild> amin1, anything else I can help with?
<PriceChild> No idea why bip makes a difference, should be transparent :/
<PriceChild> I'm in the mood to be mean....
<PriceChild> toying with letting <alexkreuz> back in but muting and +z'ing.... but i shouldn't... because that's wrong.
<jpatrick> 05:10 < solidnail> all the pakis please stand up please stand up
<jpatrick> WTF
<jpatrick> 05:12  * solidnail jonybravo iraq war is going on and you are doing this
<jpatrick> guys, kick
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu (solidnail - ot, rude)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, ops works a lot lot quicker
<jpatrick> PriceChild: :p
<PriceChild> I'm on this list supposedly...
 * jpatrick eyes Kheops in #k
<PriceChild> woop woop death threat
<elkbuntu> yay!
<elkbuntu> you must feel so loved now :)
<PriceChild> makes me feel all warm inside
<PriceChild> but awww... now he said "jk"
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> i'm laughing so hard inside. i swear. really, i am.
<Gary> death threats, blimey
<Seveas> Gary, prod
 * Gary gets prodded
<Seveas> could you drop the nick ubotu2
<Seveas> has been used for a second 30 weeks ago
<Seveas> actually, it has been used for a whopping 5 minute
<Seveas> s
<Gary> done
<Seveas> thanks
<Gary> take it you don't need my /nicksetup spam?
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> gonna link it to ubotu
<Seveas> it's a pain to register 11 nicknames on freenode :)
<Gary> haha
<Gary> I've seen nicks with 19 linked
<Seveas> ubotu{,2,3,4}{,`,_}
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2,3,4}{,`,_} - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> @lart himself
<Seveas> LjL, prod
<Seveas> Gary, LjL registered ubotu`, would you mind dropping that as well so I can register and link it?
<Gary> dropped Seveas 
<Seveas> and linked
<Seveas> 5 down, 6 to go
<Gary> not gonna make me drop em all are you?
 * Gary wants to see daylight today
<Seveas> neh, those are most likely not registered
<Seveas> they're not
<Gary> they're not not registered? :p
<Seveas> unless you did that in the last minute :p
<Gary> what nicks?
<Seveas> hah
<Seveas> I'll tell that after I rgeistered them
<Gary> okay, I'll wait till after to drop em then :p
 * Gary hides
<Seveas> I will send the long pointy stick to hunt you down
<Gary> arghhhhhhhhhh
<Amaranth> I've got 14 nicks :P
<Amaranth> Seveas: You want UbuntuBot? :)
<Gary> is this like pokemon card sharing?
<Amaranth> That was my custom bot that stored bits of python in mysql and dynamically executed them for all functions except the factoid database :)
<Amaranth> never had to restart the bot to reprogram basically all of it
<Seveas> Amaranth, new ubotu will do something with a similar goal but better design
<Amaranth> hey now, it was a pretty cool design 3 years ago :P
<Amaranth> heh, almost exactly two years ago, and it was used for 2 weeks
<Amaranth> wow, back then it only had to deal with like 300 users
<Amaranth> err, almost exactly three years ago
<Seveas> 2 nicks to go
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, Ubulette said: !forget dbgsym
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, Ubulette said: !forget dbgsym*
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, Ubulette said: !forget dbgsym*
<PriceChild> !dbgsym
<ubotu> described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<PriceChild> Ubulette, why do we want to delete that?
<Ubulette> because we (asac and me) wanted to change the previous value but the bot kept saying it already means something else
<Ubulette> and !forget didn't work either
<Ubulette> PriceChild, ^^
<PriceChild> Ubulette, what do you want to change it to?
<Ubulette> PriceChild, asac wanted to rephrase a bit so he started to fight with the bot, nothing worked
<PriceChild> Ubulette, !no dbgsym is <your new message>
<Ubulette> oh, thanks :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, Ubulette said: !no dbgsym is also described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Ubulette> hm
<Ubulette> i just pasted the last try of asac
 * PriceChild wonders what the point in this was
<PriceChild> !no dbgsym is described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<ubotu> I know nothing about dbgsym yet, PriceChild
<Ubulette> don't ask me, ask asac ;)
<PriceChild> !dbgsym
<ubotu> described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<PriceChild> !dbgsym
<PriceChild> !-dbgsym
<ubotu> dbgsym-also has no aliases - added by asac on 2008-02-10 14:34:56
<PriceChild> ah i see what's happenned
<asac> ole
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, shirish said: ubotu: asac is https://launchpad.net/~asac
<PriceChild> Hey asac 
<PriceChild> For some reason, dbgsym was deleted.
<asac> hi PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Then dbgsym-also was made.
<asac> yeah ... i removed it by !forget dbgsym
<asac> well ... i did that because i couldn't add any new dbgsym info
<PriceChild> I have deleted dbgsym-also, and brought back dbgsym
<asac> great
<asac> !dbgsym
<ubotu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<PriceChild> asac, the correct way to edit existing factoids is "no factoid is foo"
<PriceChild> the "no" is important when editing
<asac> yeah ... i tries to delete and in a second step create it ... but that doesn't work. imo a bug
<PriceChild> not really
<PriceChild> when deleted... this happens:
<PriceChild> !search dbgsym
<ubotu> Found: dbgsym-also*, dbgsym
<asac> ah ... so its still remembered?
<PriceChild> notice the star? that shows its deleted, so it won't be called
<PriceChild> it means its easy to bring it back
<asac> so people can not remove valuable infos by accident?
<asac> how to bring it back then?
<asac> i didn't find anything on the wiki
<PriceChild> "unforget foo"
<asac> oh cool
<asac> now i understand :)
<asac> did you give Ubulette factoids ops rights? can you do so?
<PriceChild> Seveas, manages the bot.
<asac> Seveas: ^^
<asac> PriceChild: ok thanks ;)
<PriceChild> Ubulette, are you a developer/motu ?
<Seveas> I don't know Ubulette so I won't give him/her access
<Seveas> if anybody on the ops team can vouch for him/hir, that might change
<asac> he works a lot on the mozillateam
<asac> but nevermind ... i think we can live without it
<Seveas> he can always do edits, they're forwarded here for revies
<Seveas> review*
<asac> ok
<PriceChild> edits are normally done pretty quickly as there's always someone here tbh
<Ubulette> asac, nm, i'm fine
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, is a mozilla guy right?
<PriceChild> and the way shirish was hanging around makes me a bit :/
<PriceChild> grr Seveas hold me back
<assasukasse> Hi everyone
<assasukasse> would please someone take care of a problem that arised in #ubuntu
<assasukasse> an user came asking about iceweasel and firefox
<assasukasse> and was promptly kicked by seveas with not agreeable reasons
<assasukasse> when i protested i was kicked as well
<Seveas> assasukasse, you called me a nazi. That's not done
<Seveas> come back in a week
<assasukasse> i said this is a nazi behaviour
<Seveas> same difference
<assasukasse> Seveas: power corrupts
<assasukasse> indeed
<PriceChild> Hello dobau, can I help?
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692881
<Seveas> hangs on connecting
<PriceChild> problem your end
<Seveas> could be, I can't connect to fridge/planet either
<Seveas>  anyway, what's it about
<PriceChild> http://pastebin.ca/898644
<Seveas> good riddance
<PriceChild> Removed the logs, closed the thread and suggested he pm you to resolve the issue.
<LjL> Seveas: someone's in love with you
<LjL> Seveas: how do you know it's russian when they don't use UTF?
<Seveas> whois on the ip
<LjL> Seveas: is that in autowhatever.py yet? :)
<Seveas> no
<PriceChild> The poster is assasukasse.
 * PriceChild stalks him and watches what he's viewing
<ompaul> PriceChild, you is evil
<ompaul> Pici, are you around or just in that machine still?
<PriceChild> ompaul, what'd I do?
<ompaul> stalking
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> ahh
<PriceChild> he sent a nice pm
<PriceChild> (not being sarcastic)
<ompaul> PriceChild, note that the thing here is that the person who is being asked about is a serial troll on the subject of ice weasel - love is racing across the tundra and at night the troll stoppers catch up with you
<PriceChild> ompaul, I didn't realise he had a history sorry.
<PriceChild> makes me more comfortable with the outcome :)
<LjL> earthtroll?
<ompaul> LjL, more like w00t-wegotasubjecttotrollabout
<LjL> ompaul: was a pun
<LjL> think four elements
<ompaul> LjL, sorry I was blinded by the word troll - it does something to me, and then I morf into something else :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: not in the sense of working for them or anything, but the one package I work on in universe is of the mozilla family, yes.
<Mr__> anyone here?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> How can we help?
<Mr__> i am wondering if a website can get permission to connect to room ubuntu with pjirc
<ompaul> !register | Mr__ 
<ubotu> Mr__: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Mr__> well this would be a webchat
<ompaul> Mr__, given the effect of web chat and the abuses of it I can't see it happening any time soon
<Mr__> i c
<Mr__> i just wanted to add ubuntu support on and ubuntu based site
<ompaul> Mr__, unfortunate but the way any such service including tor has been abused it does not help the ubuntu channel work
<Mr__> ic
<Mr__> understood
<ompaul> as for ubuntu based site be aware of the jobs that wiki.ubuntu.com help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums do 
<ompaul> Mr__, ^^ what might be useful would be for you to explain to people how to get connected to IRC using a sensible client
<ompaul> and how to register with freenode 
<Mr__> i c
<Mr__> i was think a link that launched xchat for them
<ompaul> well they have to have xchat installed first
<PriceChild> Mr__, mibbit.com have worked out a system to let them get their users in our channel.
 * ompaul was unaware of this
<ompaul> until now
<PriceChild> ompaul, try it :)
<Mr__> well i will follow the rules
<Mr__> just trying to create something for all us ubuntu fans
<Mr__> i already had to change the name
<Mr__> lol
 * jpatrick hugs ompaul 
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: the patch for mibbit seems to work fine other than a bit of spam when they log in
<ompaul> hehe
<mib_acjtgl9q> mib mib :)
<mib_acjtgl9q> how do you see the ip from a mibbit user then?
<LjL>  /whois mib_acjtgl9q
<LjL> ident and realname
<mib_acjtgl9q> ah
<mib_acjtgl9q> nice
<mib_acjtgl9q> so even if you use a cloak you can see the ip
<LjL> yes that's a side effect
<PriceChild> freenode's issue, not ours or mibbits
<PriceChild> LjL, watching the rugby?
<mib_acjtgl9q> This mibbit thing is pretty neat
<LjL> yeah, the guy who manages mibbit would like to just have the host showing in the normal hostname part of the mask
<LjL> it's possible on other networks
<PriceChild> mib_acjtgl9q, gonna start using it as your default client? :)
<LjL> but obviously it requires that the ircd has something to do that
<LjL> PriceChild: not really
<Seveas> PriceChild, no way :)
<Seveas> PriceChild, it has no chanserv.py
<PriceChild> Seveas, true....
<PriceChild> Seveas, chanserv.py isn't working with bip to do with "u" and "bans" :/
<mib_84dw6ej1> nice
<LjL> mib_84dw6ej1: there's one pretty nasty thing. try joining #ubuntu and then muting yourself
<mib_84dw6ej1> It sends me to -proxy-users :)
<mib_84dw6ej1> blimey, folodbot reacted
<LjL> mib_84dw6ej1: yep join again
<LjL> Seveas: by nickname
<LjL> (yes, i guess i should implement by hostname too. i always mute by nickname...)
<Seveas> funky!
<LjL> Seveas: exempts trump mutes (obviously), so i had to do that. not very nice but hey :)
 * mib_84dw6ej1 likes
<LjL> you might want to unban yourself
<Seveas> neh, I'm cloaked
<Seveas> and chanserv.py auto-unbans me if needed
<LjL> Seveas: /cs unban doesn't unban by hostname if you have a cloak - cloak or IP only :)
<LjL> [17:22:20] [Notice] -ChanServ- No bans matching [LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl] and [LjL!n=ljl@81.208.36.87] were found on #ubuntu-ops
<Seveas> LjL, but the ban also doesn't apply
<LjL> Seveas: true but when it does apply it means you're not identified to services so you can't request an unban to begin with
<LjL> anyway, i'm banned on ##ljl i think, so who am i to speak
<mib_84dw6ej1> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Too bad you cant see what I just posted in there..
<ompaul> yoda nay want to do datt
<ompaul> now laddie!
<ompaul> ! nickspam | seanw 
<ubotu> seanw: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
 * ompaul rofl
 * PriceChild grins at dongbotu
<jdong> :)
<jdong> not related! I swear! ;-)
<seanw> hahaha
<seanw> Sowwy!
<ompaul> too late - whatdayamean tooo late .....
 * ompaul has a rockin evening en route this evening
<ompaul> Nazareth in Dublin in a couple of hours
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu (AcaroJR)
<jpatrick> what a strange guy^
<Pici> What did he say?
<jpatrick> I'm going to eat you're pe...
<Pici> How odd.
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (oscar)
<jpatrick> oh god
<jpatrick> I threw him out of #u-es about an hour ago
<jpatrick> look slike he was kicked by someone else as well
<VanDyke> hi
<VanDyke> is there any OP around? 
<Pici> VanDyke: Whats up?
<VanDyke> seems like I'm banned from #ubuntu
<Pici> VanDyke: Please change to a less colorful and more family friendly realname on your irc client.
<VanDyke> but I don't remember entering the channel
<VanDyke> hmmm
<VanDyke> lol
<VanDyke> ok will do that
<VanDyke> nice
<VanDyke> thx Pici
<Pici> !idle | VanDyke you're welcome.
<ubotu> VanDyke you're welcome.: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<VanDyke> k
<jdong> ops, heads-up Ive banforwarded a person from #uf to here
<jdong> 17:00 -!- KIAaze [n=KIAaze@193.48.86.5] has quit [":(){ :|:&};:"]
<jdong> ^^ for that reason.
<Seveas> jdong, heh :)
<ikonia> heads up on stevepriate in #ubuntu trying to get people to setup proxies for him to bypass his uni's network 
<ikonia> Seveas: surprised you put up with that as long as you did
<Seveas> hey, I'm trying to be troll-friendly
<Seveas> doesn't really help :)
<ikonia> ;)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (ArtiZ)
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> LjL, bots just unmuted... but didn't mute on the flood.
<PriceChild> ah because 3 is missing i guess
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-02
<Gary> yeah
<Gary> I'm 32!!!
<Seeker`> tis your birthday?
<Gary> ya
<Gary> I'm 32 and one minute
<Gary> needs beers
<Seeker`> happy old day!
<Myrtti> Gary: congrats
<SuiDog> hey there.. tried to join #ubuntu but it said I was banned.  Can I just ask my ubuntu question in here?
<Seeker`> SuiDog: this isn't a support channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<SuiDog> do you know why I might be banned from #ubuntu
<SuiDog> I've never even been in there before.. 
<SuiDog> can I get unbanned?
<Seeker`> @bansearch SuiDog 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@67.159.35.76!#ubuntu-proxy-users by stdin in #kubuntu on Dec 10 2008 06:12:12 (ID: 7793)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@67.159.35.76 by FloodBot2 in #ubuntu on Nov 19 2008 08:38:42 (ID: 6998)
<SuiDog> oh.. well I'm using a web based irc 
<SuiDog> instead of installing and IRC client
<SuiDog> is that the problem?
<Seeker`> have you ever been in ubuntu channels under a different nickname?
<SuiDog> not that I know of.. I don't think I've ever been in a ubuntu channel.. I'm using webirc.org to connect though
<SuiDog> I'm a newb to ubuntu .. I think I've been in a debian channel before but I don't think I ever got banned
<Seeker`> I dont know how web-irc is dealt with
<Seeker`> and its time for me to go to bed
<Seeker`> anyone else able to deal with this?
 * genii sips
 * genii switches to decaf
<Flannel> Anyone awake with -ot?
<topyli> Flannel: sort of
<Flannel> topyli: good enough ;)
<topyli> working while idling :)
<Gary> I normally idle while working :p
<topyli> Gary: that does sound more professional!
<Gary> me.... professional... lol
<topyli> it really makes it sound like work came first and idling were the less important part
<Gary> lies
<topyli> i know it's a lie but i can fool a boss
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Gary> hey Myrtti 
<Gary> where are you now?
<Myrtti> back home in Finland.
<Myrtti> disappointing.
<topyli> hey at least real winter arrived while you were gone. that must count for something :)
 * jussi01 is in Oulu
 * jussi01 waves to the channel
<Myrtti> topyli: it's "nice". I'd rather have the English weather, thanks.
<topyli> jussi01: yay! settled in ok?
<jussi01> topyli: excellently.
<Myrtti> my eyes are sore.
<jussi01> topyli: except the storage room is full and my balcony has become storage
<topyli> :(
<Myrtti> jussi01: that's what happens every time you move to an apartment with a balcony. nothing to worry about yet
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, you miss the point, the storage room is full with the owners crap...
<topyli> you do have to figure it out before summer. too many people have their balconies become storage on a permanent basis
<Gary> Myrtti: we has snow today!
<Myrtti> Gary: I know, I saw it coming yesterday
<Flannel> Why on earth does aptoncd not have a url?
<Myrtti> as soon as my phone charges a bit more, I'll take a picture of the outside view
<Gary> I just made a snowman, but by the time I got back indoors to get camera it's 'ead fell orfff :'(
<Flannel> Gary: so, do we call you Ichabod then?
<Myrtti> BWAHAHAHAHAHA BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH hahah HAHA
<Myrtti> Mwahaha
 * jussi01 runs
<jussi01> and then quivers in the corner...
<jussi01> Myrtti: why the mirth?
<Myrtti> "That's it!   Your booking is complete, this is your Itinerary/Receipt."
<Myrtti> BWAHAHA
<Myrtti> *snork*
<elky> ?
<elky> going back to england already?
<jussi01> hahhahahahaahahhahahah
<jussi01> I love it when you *snork* - it cracks me up :P
<Myrtti> elky: yes :-D
<nickspoon> Myrtti: Whereabouts?
<Myrtti> nickspoon: the same as before, Huntingdonshire
<nickspoon> Ah, nice place :)
<Myrtti> flat.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> lots of bunnies
<Myrtti> miha, Techna, hello
<Techna> hi
<Myrtti> how can we be of assistance today?
 * miha is just curious about Techna 's suggestion:)
<Techna> I'm looking for someone to make a suggestion to regarding #ubuntu
<jussi01> Techna: lets hear it
<Techna> there are currently over 1300 users, obviously very few of them are active...
<Myrtti> Techna: let me guess
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> "lets divide the channel according to interests and topics"
<Techna> It takes my clients several minutes to load the list of users
<Techna> I'm actually suggesting using a bot to kick users who idle for an extented period
<Myrtti> ooooo
<Myrtti> a NEW idea!
<Myrtti> congratulations!
<Myrtti> </sarcasm> sorry
<Myrtti> I'm overly happy today
<jussi01> Myrtti: be nice
<miha> it would be better to hack freenode irc servers to add usermode not to send channel list
<miha> or is there such?
 * Myrtti gives jussi01 and Techna a lollipop
<stdin> then we'd be getting complaints about "Why was I kicked out of #ubuntu, I did nothing wrong...<rant>...<rant>..."
<miha> channel user list
<Techna> hmm...
<Myrtti> don't take me wrong, it's really a new idea! usually I've seen only "lets divide the channel up" ones
<jussi01> miha: or hack the client to not to ask for the user list more than once..
<jussi01> Techna: several minutes though?`o.O
<stdin> took me <1s to get /NAMES #ubuntu
<miha> undernet hacked their servers to disable /list of channels without parameters
<Myrtti> perhaps xchat does that?
<miha> that's why i say that would od
<miha> do
<Myrtti> xchat keeps track on peoples away statuses
<Techna> hmm...
<stdin> that'd be a /who
<Myrtti> stdin: yes, but still amounts to the same effect in the end from the end user point of view
<Myrtti> either you get names, or you dont
<jussi01> Well if you have a suggestion to make come back and ask, but Im off to work again
<stdin> took me about 1.5-2 seconds to get /who
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> I don't think it's a bad idea *if* it's done properly... but the chances of it been done properly...
<stdin> looks like xchat only tracks the away status for channels smaller than 300 nicks by default
<Myrtti> and it would need excemptions
<Myrtti> might be too big a hassle
<Myrtti> Techna: which client are you using?
<Techna> I don't know... hopefully the idle traffic can be reduced somehow.  either way, some clients, especially those on lower-bandwidth connections and logged into multiple servers, can take a while to enter the channel.  I don't think there will be many complaints about kicks if a rule against idling is placed in the topic and/or referring pages.
<Techna> trillian
<Myrtti> ah, ok... Windows client
<Myrtti> used it in 2003
<Techna> now a linux client thanks to wine
<jussi01> Techna: I dont think that will happen tbh. you are better off getting a client that doesnt auto /who
<stdin> or finding a way of disabling that
<Myrtti> Techna: using it via wine doesn't actually make it a Linux client ;-)
<miha> Myrtti: virtualization is today's buzzword!
<Techna> is there a command to tell the server to disable certain commands from me?
<Myrtti> miha: wine is hard from virtualization :-P
<Myrtti> s/hard/far away/
<Myrtti> I fail in English today
<stdin> Techna: no
<Techna> rather, ignore, not disable
<Techna> ok, then
<Techna> thanks for listening.
<stdin> file a bug against the client
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-fi, Fibubot said: ubot3: Error: "Bug" is not a valid command.
<ubot3> In ubot3, Fibubot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot3> In ubot3, Fibubot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot3> In ubot3, Fibubot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<ubot3> In ubot3, Fibubot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<Myrtti> I seriously hate that bot
<Myrtti> and I don't mean ubot3
<elky> haha
<elky> first time i've seen it do this
<Myrtti> I've got it on ignore
<Myrtti> in -fi it checks the title of each link and outputs it to the channel
<elky> who runs it? they need to be told how broken it is
<elky> eww, i hate snarfers
<Myrtti> also keeps a track on their teeworlds stats or something
<Myrtti> ninnnu I think.
<Myrtti> not sure
<elky> so it's a snarfer/rss bot?
 * elky goes off to vomit
 * Myrtti pokes Tm_T 
<elky> ugh. my back is all peely and itchy :(
<Myrtti> miha: was there something else we could help you with?
<Myrtti> elky: and the chicken from KFC is crawling out from pores in my face and decolté. HAET HAET.
<elky> Myrtti, hehehe. it's addictive though, isnt it
<Myrtti> elky: I thought it was. I have had KFC about 13 years ago the last time
<Myrtti> I swear it tasted better then
<elky> kfc used to taste better, yes. it still tastes good though
<elky> probably saltier if anything
<Pici> I havent had KIFC in at least 15 years
<Pici> er, KFC
<Myrtti> yeah, after Saturday's experience I can say I wont be having it in the near future myself either
<miha> Myrtti: well if you have any idea how to solve weird cupsys printing problems, you can tell me:)
<miha> its PCL5e printer... and i get junk along with valid text/images
<Pici> miha: The support channel is #ubuntu, not here.
<miha> yes
<miha> :)
<miha> ok
<miha> l8r
<Pici> elky: Not all url snarfers are bad.  I wrote one for supybot that snarfs youtube urls and tells you their real title. (since the urls aren't human readable to begin with)
<Myrtti> Pici: the problem is people, not the urls themselves
<Pici> Myrtti: Ah
<elky> Pici, have you ever been in a channel where urls are posted and snarfed at a rate of 'many per minute'?
<Myrtti> what I mean is the person pasting the link should somehow tell what the links are about
<Pici> elky: No. I made that for some channels that don't get much traffic.
<Myrtti> it shouldn't be the bot telling that
<Myrtti> just random tossing of links is annoying itself
<Pici> Aye
<elky> Pici, usually snarfers are used in channels at a rate *higher* than 'many per minute'
<Myrtti> then when you add a stupid bot that doubles the amount of noise...
<Myrtti> I want to blow them up.
<elky> 'zactly
<elky> Myrtti, got a spare EMP?
<Pici> I have to say that I haven't witnessed something like that.  Its for the best methinks
<Myrtti> Pici: consider yourself lucky, count your blessings
<Myrtti> this is definitely one of them
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3246730487/
<Jack_Sparrow> Burrr Cold
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: nothing anymore apparently
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ah, fibubot? (:)
<Myrtti> yeah
<Tm_T> lovely
<topyli> i just linked to a gnome bug a while ago, on #ubuntu-fi. ubottu and fibubot almost made the universe implode
<topyli> one fetching the titles (bug numbers and descriptions), the other figuring out urls
<elky> that was you?
<Myrtti> if the universe was perfect, we wouldn't need bots.
<Myrtti> sadly, it's not.
<topyli> elky: i guess, about half hour ago, or a bit more
<elky> it *was* you!
<topyli> i didn't mean it!
<elky> the spamming to here almost made Myrtti explode
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw I got our flug channel under my control now
<topyli> anyway, the fibubot owner made it ignore ubottu now
<Myrtti> Tm_T: excellent
<Tm_T> indeed
<savvas> #ubuntu - 15:13:10 < LargeHardonColli> WHAT DO I NEED TO TYPE INTO THE TERMINAL TO FREE MY PENIS
<savvas> how was that command that to highlight ops? :p
<savvas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> savvas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<jpds> savvas: /hilight !o.ps
<savvas> I was looking for the actual command :)
<savvas> thanks
<savvas> I used "!o.ps message" and didn't work unfortunately 
<savvas> but now I know heh
<jpds> savvas: !o.$%·"$ps | nick
<jpds> savvas: Then ubottu will say: < ubottu> savvas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (nick) here.
<savvas> ahhh ok thanks
<savvas> cheers!
<nickspoon> That was nice.
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (LargeHardonColli)
<Myrtti> you don't *EVER* say that in that channel, no matter how it's disabled nowadays
<mini-man> aye, won't happen again :P
<Myrtti> wrongdoings of others don't justify yours
 * Tm_T slaps mini-man 
<mini-man> :D
<Myrtti> even if someone behaves badly, it doesn't mean you can
<Myrtti> or should
<mini-man> mk, brb breakfast
<Myrtti> now, consider this a warning
<mini-man> will do.
<Myrtti> future mishaps might not be overlooked
<Myrtti> mini-man: thanks for your attention, you may now return to your regular programming
 * jussi01 parties on!!!
<jussi01> CAN HAS INTERNETZ!!!!!
<jussi01> !idle | mini-man
<ubottu> mini-man: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
 * genii makes more coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning genii 
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, yes it is. And Monday morning to boot....
<genii> I'm not a morning person. I also am not overly fond of Mondays. Bleh!
<Jack_Sparrow> I do better in the am..  I sent you a pm on what I am working on.. as it was not op releated
<bluesmoke> today is my friday so whee
<genii> bluesmoke: I'm envious!
<nickrud> today is monday after a week's vacation. congratulate me!
 * genii mumbles something noncommital
<jussi01> nickrud: eh-heh!!!
<jussi01> :P
<nickrud> thanks! :)
<nickrud> and now, with no further ado, I go to my chariot.. See ya all
<ubottu> p_quarles called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> sorted
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> I haz mexican noms
<topyli> i has lihapiirakkas. no idea how to translate them. "meat pie" sounds a bit offensive
<jussi01> topyli: they are not a meat pie...
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> deepfried mince'n'rice pasties.
<Myrtti> quite close relative to pork pies, but preferably consumed heated up.
<topyli> Myrtti: that doesn't sound very catchy. i'm sticking to "lihapiirakka"
<Myrtti> yeah. Pork pie is a pork pie, yorkshire pudding is yorkshire pudding, mämmi is mämmi and lihapiirakka is lihapiirakka.
<topyli> yep
<ubottu> ryaxnb called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<topyli> false alarm ^
<jussi01> topyli: not really, the guy was asking for dates
<jussi01> [21:21:06] <brainac0cult> please call me if theres any females under 14 here
<Nafallo> s/dates/underage\ dates/
<Myrtti> hrmmhmmm
<topyli> hrm, missed something. sorry 
<Myrtti> incoming
<Myrtti> hopefully
<Myrtti> I just looked at the backlog and saw some really weird stuff
<brainac0cult> ban aftyer ban after ban after ban
<brainac0cult> wierd stuff?
<Myrtti> and I don't know should I really believe my eyes
<Myrtti> would someone else of the ops tell me what they saw? I was munching mexican
<Myrtti> topyli, jussi01?
<topyli> brainac0cult: you were way out of line. my fault for not noticing it before
<jussi01> !o4o | brainac0cult
<ubottu> brainac0cult: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Myrtti> I think I saw something about girls under 14 and phone numbers and bad language...
<jussi01> brainac0cult: I also saw those, and they are definately bannable offenses. 
<topyli> the language is the smallest offense
<brainac0cult> ok then
<brainac0cult> what was it
<Myrtti> how do I also get the impression there's been something like this before?
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<brainac0cult> you mean my phone number
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<brainac0cult> ....
<brainac0cult> aplogogies if I caused any offence
<topyli> i would ban you from my *pub* if i heard that stuff
<brainac0cult> what stuff?
<brainac0cult> tell me where I went wrong
<topyli> contacting minors is not a very good habit on the irc
<jussi01> big nono. 
<brainac0cult> im 13 years old myself actually so, you know, 
<brainac0cult> whats going to happen to me
<topyli> then i suggest you don't advertise your phone number
<brainac0cult> gosh!
<jussi01> brainac0cult: We dont know you are 13...
<topyli> no need to ban you from pubs though :)(
<brainac0cult> cos my gf dumped me and
<topyli> yeah the point is nobody knows who anyone is
<brainac0cult> yea
<topyli> you have to learn how the internet works
<jussi01> brainac0cult: You will have a 2 week rest from #ubuntu-offtopic - I suggest you go read about nettiquette and net safety.
<brainac0cult> whats that supposed to mean?!
<topyli> jussi01 said it
<jussi01> brainac0cult: please come back in 2 weeks to talk about possibly being unbanned
<brainac0cult> ok then
<brainac0cult> will I even wqant to live that long
<Myrtti> was there anything else?
<Myrtti> I think not...
<brainac0cult> anythong else as in waht?
<Myrtti> no, you're not going to be allowed to enter #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> did anyone else have anything to add?
<brainac0cult> how im I going to go on the net if im dead
<topyli> not me
<Myrtti> jussi01?
<jussi01> brainac0cult: please come back after 2 weeks. see you then
<brainac0cult> k
<jussi01> !idle | brainac0cult
<ubottu> brainac0cult: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> meh
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<jussi01> kid needs to do some reading. 
<Myrtti> I need to sort out my aliases
<topyli> damn. i'm sorry for missing that crap
<jussi01> topyli: happens to the best of us. dont stress
<topyli> i blame the tv, like i always do!
<jussi01> anyone notice #ubuntu just now?
<Myrtti> jussi01: what should I see?
<jussi01> [21:41:17] <brainac0cult> im gonna kill myself bye!
<Myrtti> oh, right
<topyli> hrm
<jussi01> he is in pm with me...  :/
<jussi01> [21:45:40] <brainac0cult> you gotta be joking
<jussi01> [21:46:03] <jussi01> no. #ubuntu is support only
<jussi01> [21:46:25] <brainac0cult> what does support mean
<jussi01> [21:47:08] <jussi01> assistance solving problems with the ubuntu os
<Myrtti> jussi01: "talk to your parents, relatives, friends or seek professional help. IRC isn't your cesspool to vent and whine, and I'm not a psychology professional."
<Myrtti> jussi01: "have a nice day", then put him on ignore.
<jpds> myrtti++;
<ubottu> In ubottu, djones said: !imagebin is http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add is a methodwebsite that will allow a screenshot of errors or problems to be added to your description of the problem toy are having.  See also !screenshot and make sure you give us the URL for your screenshot
<ubottu> In ubottu, djones said: !imagebin is http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add is a method of allowing a screenshot of errors or problems to be added to your description of the problem toy are having.  See also !screenshot and make sure you give us the URL for your screenshot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Seeker`> wow, that was some join
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChronosZA said: dd is a low level disk copy program (Disk to Disk) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Jack_Sparrow> channel ban list is full people.. we need some housekeeping
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops channel ban list is full.. we need some housekeeping
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> drat
<Tm_T> ouch
<Tm_T> nice factoid
<Tm_T> !ops channel ban list
<ubottu> ops channel ban list is full.. we need some housekeeping
<Jack_Sparrow> Tm_T kill  it
<Jack_Sparrow> oh, I needed a laugh..
<Tm_T> ubottu: forget ops channel ban list
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Tm_T said: ubottu: forget ops channel ban list
<nickrud_> hahahha
<Tm_T> brrrrhh
<nickrud_> no reason to remove that factoid; it's nearly always true
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh, that made my day..
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: indeed, made my wife to question my doings here
<topyli> much like !opabuse
<topyli> whoever changed it to "leave the ops alone!" is my hero
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_ let me know if you think of other uses for that bootable cd other than restoring the mbr after reinstalling windows
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, sure; I'd suggest making it capable of restoring a system to the state it was when it was created; at least cloning and a backup of /etc
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_ from restoring files in the partitions or back to restoring the partitions as well
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !4k is <reply>Wondering why Christophe Sauthier is known as 4k? Check out http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1759
<snuxoll> erm, so I was having connection issues earlier while I was asleep and was banned from #ubuntu-us to prevent flooding
<snuxoll> they've been resolved now, and I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to remove the +b from my hostmask
<Bodsda> Hello, could you please link    !info build-essentials   to   !info build-essential    please, if possible, ive seen a few mistakes made in the channel with this
<snuxoll> Bodsda: the !info tool queries the repositories directly, that can't be done
<Bodsda> snuxoll, i thought that might be the case -- is ubottu under active development?
<snuxoll> Bodsda: yes, you can find the source for the supybot extensions on launchpad
<Bodsda> snuxoll, cheers, i might look at coding an exception for this
<snuxoll> Bodsda: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Bodsda> thank you kindly snuxoll :)
<Myrtti> excuse me, but what Grand Central has this place turned up into?
<Myrtti> we should install revolving doors
 * Myrtti gets a hammer and a saw
<snuxoll> Myrtti: getting a lot of traffic recently?
<Myrtti> snuxoll: looks like it
<Myrtti> anyway, my sore eyes need some washing up and some eye gel
<snuxoll> Myrtti: people can't read topics :/
<Myrtti> snuxoll: anyway, I forwarded your request to #ubuntu-irc as well
<snuxoll> Myrtti: thank you
<Myrtti> snuxoll: since apparently you can't read topics either ;-)
<Myrtti> *snigger*
<snuxoll> Myrtti: hey, I just decided to get him off your hands for you!
<topyli> hehe
<Myrtti> nini peeps
<pleia2> snuxoll: you can rejoin :)
<snuxoll> pleia2: thank you
<Myrtti> 7CSREMOVE snuxoll with all my love, choo. and say thanks to pleia2
<pleia2> welcome
<Myrtti> "oops"
<snuxoll> Myrtti: hehe
<snuxoll> later \0
<Myrtti> tata
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, weatherkid said: !100bytedash is The winner of the 100 byte dash is Ubuntu. That proves that nothing is better that Linux!
<Flannel> How odd.
<Pici> Can a KDE user revise !dialup please?
<tritium> Good evening.
<ubottu> RoC_MasterMind called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<nalioth> nixternal: your friend went buh-bye
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !wysiwyg is <reply> What You See Is What You Get
<ubottu> In ubottu, icesword said: who is that
<elky> i seriously thought he was more clued on than that
<Myrtti> so did I
<ikonia> |_ocke: can you take #ubuntu-offtopic off auto join please
<tonyyarusso> Interesting tidbit:  Of respondents to the Ubuntu Server usage survey, approximately triple the number of people have used the Forums as IRC for support.
<Myrtti> tonyyarusso: huh?
<tonyyarusso> Myrtti: Canonical did a survey (about 7000 responses) of organizations using Ubuntu Server.  One of the questions was "which of the following have you used for support", with IRC, the wiki, the docs site, ubuntu forums, mailing lists, other sites as options.  The bar for the forums is three times as high as for IRC.
<Myrtti> so people use IRC more than forums?
<tonyyarusso> No, less.
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> weird.
<Myrtti> I'd rather not touch the forums at all.
<tonyyarusso> gah, I have to go to bed.  Class in 5.5 hours.
<elky> all i can say is 'only triple'?
<topyli> nickspoon: looks like it's failtroll again
<nickspoon> I'm thinking so.
<ikonia> which one ?
<topyli> kewln00b
<ikonia> yes, he was a pain in #ubuntu
<topyli> he's advertising it in the realname
<ikonia> he left before he was banned
<Myrtti> @bansearch kewln00b 
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for kewln00b!n=kewln00b@59.183.36.115 in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> what about the othe rnick
<nickspoon> rockslikeastone
<ikonia> @bansearch rockslikeastone
<ubottu> No matches found for rockslikeastone!n=santaji@59.183.16.13 in any channel
<topyli> failtroll, failfailtroll
<ikonia> @bansearch failtroll,
<ikonia> @bansearch failtroll
<ubottu> No matches found for failtroll,!*@* in any channel
<ubottu> No matches found for failtroll!*@* in any channel
<topyli> hrm
<ikonia> @bansearch failfailtroll
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> No matches found for failfailtroll!*@* in any channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ikonia> all good by the looks of things
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: that nick guy couldn't grasp things - he pm'ed me about 4 times after you asked him to stop pm'ing
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<ikonia> (I also asked him to stop when he started pm'ing)
<Jack_Sparrow> HE just didnt seem to understand anything we were telling or asking him to do
<Jack_Sparrow> None of his pastebins contained anything
<Jack_Sparrow> All he could say was he had already done it.
<ikonia> was pm'ing me to brag he fixed it and didn't have to do any of the stuff we asked for
<ikonia> he couldn't grasp that we where asking for debugging - not fixing
<Jack_Sparrow> He did run the apt-fix earlier, but never re-tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> retried  his apt-get that is
<ikonia> I stopped listeing he was just bragging he fixed it
<Jack_Sparrow> Good for him
<Jack_Sparrow> Earlier he said he ran that command I gave him and it didnt do anything.. just came back to the cli
<Jack_Sparrow> So it didnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> ugh\
<ikonia> I switched off from him
<ikonia> he kept going with pm - so I removed him as he couldn't grasp "stopping pm'ing people in #ubuntu"
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia our link on cloning is wrong.. I get an error.. the old cloning factoid command still works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> what is with simak filling up our ban list
<Jack_Sparrow> I just removed a dozen of simaks bans.  they were all placed at the same time.. to the second on the 26th onf jan..  something odd with that
<Myrtti> it's because of the netsplits
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti Should I pull more, I pulled a dozen just so we could work
<Myrtti> I wouldn't touch those bans at all
<Myrtti> without checking the bantracker
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti He had our floodbot banned, and picis bot banned.. very sloppy
<Myrtti> it's not actually simak.freenode.net that has done the ban
<Myrtti> s
<Myrtti> it has been someone else
<Myrtti> after netsplit the servers get it all mixed up, and replace the banners with themselves
<Myrtti> some other server would give you different list of banners
<Myrtti> which may or may not be the original ones
<Myrtti> so, it's not simaks sloppyness
<Myrtti> but someone elses
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: wth did you do?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec..
<Jack_Sparrow> I was  trying to put one back /mode -u *!*@ cpe-76-178-232-17.maine.res.rr.com 
<Myrtti> -u?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was  trying to put one back /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ cpe-76-178-232-17.maine.res.rr.com 
<Myrtti> what's that?
<Myrtti> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> I looked through all of the bans.. I had questions on three and one that had to go back on
<Myrtti> well it looks like it already is there
<Myrtti> [16:08] ~~~mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@84.76.193.33 %*!*@75.110.167.241  %*!*@219.128.34.57 %*!*@cpe-76-178-232-17.maine.res.rr.com] by  Jack_Sparrow
<Myrtti> ^ that is not unbanning
<Myrtti> that's unmuting
<Jack_Sparrow> that wasnt the command I was using.. it was a typo
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought I had typed   /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ cpe-76-178-232-17.maine.res.rr.com
<Myrtti> which you probably did, but since that ban was already there, it did nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> that is when it came up with +c     ?
<Jack_Sparrow> How did it get Jack_Sparrow sets ban on *!*@*         from what I typed
<jpds> Anyone here in Hardy by any chance?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darn darn darn   I didnt see the space in this line when I pasted it   /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@ cpe-76-178-232-17.maine.res.rr.com 
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti there were three bans I will check on.. none had notes in bt..  two were baz and one was pricy.. Pricy's was a month old with no comments
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang had two that were a week old and no comments.. But I have the info and easy to replace
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: are you in the middle of doing something with the bans?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am done at the moment  whats up
<Jack_Sparrow> I reviewed the ones I removed so we could work
<Jack_Sparrow> Put one back.. and screwed that up..
 * genii sips
<Jack_Sparrow> Three that should not be a problem, but wanted to check with bazhang  and Pricey 
<Myrtti> was just wondering why you're still with an @ ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> There are more in the list that I know can be removed.. ones on our bots etc
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SOme of the bans I lifed were over a month old and had no comments and were none that I recognized as a problem.. not that I know them all, but some are more notoriaus (sp) than others
<genii> Hehe in #k someone just called 8.04 "Hardy Heroin"
<nickspoon> :D
<Pici> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<Pici> Is that a good suggestion for KDE users? ^
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici We have had complaints that clone factoid trhrows error
<Jack_Sparrow> the old clone command works
<ikonia> Pici: as a side issue - pretty much finished the raid updates, should be able to commit them tommorow, apologies for the slow turn around, I was off quite sick for a week or so 
<Pici> ikonia: No worries :)
<ikonia> got quite into it for a day - then was sick the next
<ikonia> only really got back up to speed the last few days
<ubottu> failers_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<genii> Riddell got it
<genii> The floodbots been reprogrammmed or so? It feels like they used to catch more flooding than now
<Pricey> Jack_Sparrow: what's up?
 * genii hands out a new round of coffees
<Jack_Sparrow> We ran out of bans in the list.. I removed this one of yours #ubuntu 	%*!*@adsl-75-57-182-55.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net
<Jack_Sparrow> (Removed) 	PriceChild
<Jack_Sparrow> Jack_Sparrow 	Jan 04 2009 05:09:28
<Jack_Sparrow> Feb 03 2009 14:08:22 	Show/Hide log
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: is it still quite busy/full list
<Jack_Sparrow> Understood.. but we had a join ..foul lang guy I needed to ban and could not stop until I cleard room
<Myrtti> omnom coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> I did not remove any that were recent and none that had notes or marks
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: does it require more cleaning ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I would not normally lift anyones bans but  my own..  If you want me to put it back, say the word.  We needed some room and I did not have much time 
<Jack_Sparrow> I think it could use some cleanup.  We know the handful of long time problems.. dont lift those but some of the others.  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'll do some house keeping on my stuff then
<ikonia> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the nudge
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  You guys cover my tail all the time
<Jack_Sparrow> I just didnt want to step on anyones toes.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not noticed any issues from the bans I lifted.. I still had two from bazhang  that I wanted to run past him
<Jack_Sparrow> The rest were our floodbots getting banned and pici and ljl's bot getting banned
<ikonia> ha
<Jack_Sparrow> So yes, it could use some housekeeping
<Jack_Sparrow> ugh 1/4 of the bans were our own bots..  
 * jussi01 waves
<Seeker`> hi
<jussi01> heya Seeker`
 * Pici adjust's jussi01's frequency
<jussi01> hehe
 * Seeker` adjusts his wavelength
 * Seeker` waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaves
<Pici> :)
 * genii slides jussi01 a Quassel mug of coffee
<ikonia> @bansearch cheeky
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ubottu> No matches found for cheeky!*@* in any channel
<Pici> ugh
<nickrud_> Pici, sorry about that
<Pici> nickrud_: no problem, tag team
<nickrud_> a lovely thing to see upon joining :(
<Scunizi> I'm having an issue with emma in #ubuntu .. am I correct in assuming that pm-ing out of the blue isn't really something that is correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi correct
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: she's being a real pain
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill have a word, what was the pm
<Myrtti> uh-oh.
<Pricey> You've got to be joking.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi I will read back, what was the PM
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: her first line was something to the effect of "I understand you're interested in ubuntu?"
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi Pastewbin the entiure conversation and give me the link
<emma> Hi I would like to establish for the record that I did not know that Scunizi was in #ubuntu until he started a tirade against me there.
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I think I remember her doing this in the past and trying to get me to change channels.. 
<emma> Okay then  you are not a truth teller.
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: sorry but I've closed the pm window several times in frustration
<Jack_Sparrow> BOth of you stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi I asked you for something.. please take care of it
<Pricey> Scunizi: Do I know you?
<emma> I have nothing to stop and I will be leaving this channel soon. The only thing that needed to be established is that I did not know that Scunizi was in #ubuntu until he started lashing out at me and highlighting me in the process.
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I've closed the pm window and am not logging my session.. if there is another way to retrieve the messages please let me know.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma, I just wanted this to ennd quickly. was not singling anyone out.  No comments from either of you
<emma> I saw him talking about ubuntu in a wholly different channel on Freenode, and if he were honest enough to pastebin the PM you would see there is nothing in it that is out of the ordinary.
<emma> Scunizi: there is a way, I can pastebin the PM would you like me to do that? Are you honest enough to welcome that?
<Scunizi> The only other channels I'm in are ##linux and #ubuntu-california
<Scunizi> sure emma.. go for it.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not had a chance to read the logs..
<Jack_Sparrow> emma yes.. ..  Scunizi .. I need this to be dropped .. not a word in channel until we can review what was going on and where
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi How far back in the log.. on ubuntu..
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: no problem.. I put it in the open channel because I couldn't get her to stop pm ing me.... in the last .. say 10-15 minutes..
<emma> That's so absurd. 
<Jack_Sparrow> emma did you ask before you PM'd Scunizi ?
<emma> Nope. I said hello. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi  what was said to or about emma in the channel
<emma> This has nothing to do with #ubuntu 
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: my first open request to stop was at 13:40 us west coast time
<Pricey> I agree, as far as I can see, this has nothing to do with #ubuntu.
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I asked her to stop pm-ing
<emma> There is one reason I am here, and that is because Scunizi was highlighting me repeatedly in #ubuntu (a channel I did not even know he was in)
<Jack_Sparrow> emma You know some people dont respond well to an uninvited PM.. especially me.. you know that
<Pricey> Scunizi: I suggest you use /ignore, or take advantage of freenode's /silence feature (stops PMs but not channel messages) if you don't want her PMing you.
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: Some people do.
<mneptok> emma: if you don't want to be highlighted, disable it in your client.
<Scunizi> Pricey: never used that feature in xchat so I've yet to figure it out.. irssi is another matter.. easy there.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma It is not generally considered the polite thing to do
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: A good idea. I think that can be done per channel as well, in irssi.
<Pricey> Scunizi: they both work pretty much the same.
<mneptok> emma: highlighting happens when someone speaks your nick. it is not your place to tell people what nicks they can and cannot type.
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: I somewhat disagree with that. I think that's a cultural thing that varries from chanel to channel and network to network. I personally welcome people pming me. but when I know a person does not like it, or if it is a channel policy against it, I don't.
<mneptok> emma: you know that #ubuntu namespace channels discourage uninvited PMs, yes?
<emma> mneptok: I really don't care about people highlighting me. The only relevance of the highlighting is that it was the means by which I could tell that Scunizi was making this something to do with #ubuntu.
<emma> mneptok: do you understand what I'm saying?
<mneptok> 16:41 < emma> Scunizi: Stop highlighting me in this channel when I did not even know you were in this channel.
<Scunizi> not something to do with #ubuntu.. but that was the first place I looked for emma's nick since I'd had contact in the past.
<mneptok> ^^ this is what i refer to ^^^
<Jack_Sparrow> emma thank you for understanding.. Put him on ignore.  If he is offtopic in channel we will deal with it .  I cant see how he can work in your name and stay on topic for long
<emma> Scunizi: Yeah I think maybe you are disengenuous. 
<mneptok> "stop highlighting me" makes no sense.
<mneptok> you highlight yourself. it's your script. don't like it? turn it off.
<emma> Jack_Sparrow: Agreed. Thanks. 
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: and that is exactly why I came here.. to find out protocol
<emma> mneptok: Yeah. By stop highlighting me, just so you understand, what I meant is stop focusing your attention on me in a channel that has nothing to do with your problem with me.
<emma> I think - though one can never be sure - I've explained that in a clear way.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi generally it is polite to ask.  sometimes I do not..
<mneptok> emma: it's usually best to say what you mean ;)
<Amaranth> That reminds me, is there a way in X-Chat to do per-channel highlights? (offtopic)
<emma> mneptok: right on :)
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: to ask.. what? to come here?  I"m not following
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi generally it is polite to ask before you PM.  sometimes I do not..
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: this is true .. and I agree.. I don't pm without asking.. 
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi and emma.........  Are we dont here..
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I'm done
<Jack_Sparrow> emma I wont tolerate anyone bad mouthing you or anytone in the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the fat fingers today
<emma> Yep I've said what I needed to say. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma.........  Are we done here..  
<emma> Is there anything else I can help anyone with?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope, all is well
<Scunizi> Thanks Jack_Sparrow 
<emma> I have a policy of not allowing certain channels to remain open in my IRC client while I'm idling.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi Remember to stay ontopic.. thanks
<emma> So if there's nothing else I'm going to have to close you all.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma np, I was about to turn off the lights and take a nap
<emma> hehe 
<emma> Okay cheers then. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi If that is all.. please part
<Jack_Sparrow> Sheeeeeeeeeeesh
<nickrud_> why
<Jack_Sparrow> Why Oh why .. oh why   is right
<Pricey> Amusing how they both declined to paste the PM.
<ikonia> this is old
<ikonia> why the hell is emma allowed to get away this this crap 
<Pricey> Night all.
<Pricey> maybe not
<ikonia> night
<Myrtti> nini Pricey 
<Pricey> ikonia: what crap?
<ikonia> Pricey: this randomly pm'ing people
<ikonia> this was one of the whole things that caused a problem in the past
<ikonia> and she promised to stop
<Pricey> ikonia: I'm randomly PM'd, and randomly PM people all the time.
<ikonia> Pricey: as "pricechild" or as a "staff" member
<ikonia> randomly pm people you don't know
<ikonia> ?
<Pricey> Even as PriceChild.
<Pricey> Shock horror.
<ikonia> maybe I'm too harsh with it
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I'm asking in what context you do it
<ikonia> pm'ing people getting them to join the channel - is emma's "thing" 
<Myrtti> I must be old or something but I personally don't understand that pm is the bogeyman issue
<ikonia> and I thought it had been agreed to stop 
<Pricey> Now you're assuming.
<Pricey> Scunizi and emma didn't mention that last bit at all.
<ikonia> no, I thought that was what the other guy said reading back
<Myrtti> but there are times I don't understand pm'ing
<ikonia> I could be wrong
<ikonia> if I am wrong that's what he said - then I apologise and drop it
<ikonia> but I thought he was saying she was asking him to change / join channels
<Pricey> I think he remembered the meeting with sabdfl, about how emma had been discussed or something similar, so instantly thought it would be best to tell us.
<ikonia> yes, that was an "event" in #ubuntu-meeting ages ago where she had agreed to stop pm'ing people to join ##club-ubuntu
<nickrud_> agreed to stop selecting people _from_ #ubuntu to join, I thought
<ikonia> nickrud_: he's in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I've got it wrong anyway - re-reading
<ikonia> 21:14 < Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: I think I remember her doing this in the past  and trying to get me to change channels.. 
<Pricey> I don't think I was in the meeting.
<ikonia> I assume he means in the past she's tried to get him to change channels
<ikonia> I'd miss-read that
<ikonia> at least I assume I have, 
<nickrud_> probably during her mass trolling for new club members in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> yes, I'm not %100 clear if he means trying to invite him this time or the times before
<Jack_Sparrow> I think it goes back farther than her pming him today asking him to join her channel
<ikonia> I've no idea - it just always seems to be the same thing with her
 * nickrud_ needs to get his irc logs on a central server
<Jack_Sparrow> there feels like more of a history..  but ai mayu just be assuming that
<ikonia> hence why I took the stance I did
<ikonia> "not this again"
<nickrud_> ikonia, my initial reaction exactly
<ikonia> perhaps harsh on my part as she has been quiet of late, but at the same time, it's always the same thing
<Jack_Sparrow> I have not heard of her PMing people in ubuntu or anywhere for quite some time
<nickrud_> but, it's over now thankfully.
<emma> This is for Amaranth -- http://orvp.net/xchat/channel_highlight-0.2.pl 
 * nickrud_ spoke too soon
<ikonia> Pricey: I'll drop the matter as it's clear I'm wrong and have miss-read this 
<ikonia> Pricey: please don't let my ranting keep you from sleep
<Pricey> that's quite cool
<Pricey> ikonia: meh you can still have suspicions about it, because its still possible
<ikonia> Pricey: only raised from the conversation in here - she's not done anything else
<ikonia> Pricey: as I said I miss-read, although I'm still not %100 clear what he was actually saying happened this time
<genii> Myrtti: Apologies again on #u-o
<Myrtti> genii: not that I'm offended, just trying to keep up appearances
<genii> Myrtti: OK :) Thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-04
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I seem to still be banned from the #ubuntu channel
<Panarchy> Can someone please unban me?
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> @btlogin
<Myrtti> Tm_T: going to bed, but only poking about https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/gwibber.dev/+pots/gwibber/fi/+translate?show=new_suggestions
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Oh no.. decaf only
<nickrud>  wuss
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tonyyarusso> Someone throw On0bi_ on your highlight list for #ubuntu for the next few minutes - I --> shower.
<Pici> sudo read the link ubottu gave you
 * Pici has had a headache all afternoon, may be a bit grouchy
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> Its been a while since one of those
<nalioth> not long enough
<nalioth> anybody know anythint about plucker?
<Pici> Nothing more than the link I already gave you. And not even that it seems.
<tritium> Thanks, Pici
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<tonyyarusso> awww
<Flannel> Sheesh
<Flannel> I step away from the keyboard for two minutes...
<tritium> Good night, Flannel.
<Flannel> night tritium 
<jussi01> !away > aceat64
<Myrtti> *yawn*
 * Tm_T is fly flying in Myrttis open mouth
<Tm_T> bite me!
<Myrtti> örbö
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> I seem to still be banned from #ubuntu
<Panarchy> Can someone here please unban me?
<elky> why were you banned?
<Panarchy> I'm not sure
<Panarchy> It was about 2 months ago
<elky> i think you do know
<Panarchy> Nope, I don't
<Panarchy> You see I've been very busy lately, with various things (I can list them if you like)
<ikonia> it wasn't 2 months ago
<ikonia> it was about 3 weeks ago
<ikonia> and you know exactly why you where banned
<elky> in fact, it seems you've twice threatened people and the Freenode network.
<Panarchy> Hmm... give me a moment to think
 * Myrtti takes in bets
<ikonia> Panarchy: when you are able to talk about things - realisticly because you know exactly why you where banned after we had a 20 minute conversation about it
<ikonia> if you're not even big enough to say "I was banned because XYZ sorry" and insist on playing dumb - I don't feel it worth continuing with you
<Panarchy> Ah! Yes, I remember now! I said something like this to ikonia, after I had been banned "I could hack into Freenode [probably] if I wanted to, but I won't. Because I'm not that kind of person. Just because you have the power doesn't mean you have to use it"
<elky> ikonia, this is the guy who threatened to 'go above [our] heads', yes?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> "I could take down ubuntu - but I won't"
<ikonia> "I can ban dodge but I won't"
<ikonia> etc etc
<Myrtti> :-D
<ikonia> Panarchy: based on the questions you ask in the channels you are unable to admin your own box - so I take your threats as pethetic on a personal note
<ikonia> Panarchy: but that said you still feel the need to make your little threats - and to not just to me you have a history 
<ikonia> so I suggest until you can actually contibute like a regular person, or at least stop playing innocent as to why you where banned - lets move on and you can go about your day 
<ikonia> I'm sorry if that seems harsh - but your attitude is consistant and your showing the same stance as before so I see no point in discussing it
<elky> since we do not condone threats against us or our host, and you've already used up your 'second chance' without having changed a single thing about your behaviour, i do not see any point in letting you back in.
<elky> if you really need help, there's ubuntuforums.org
<Panarchy> It wasn't an actual threat. As I've previously quoted, I was making an analogy about power
<ikonia> no you where not
<ikonia> "I have looked at the flags of the channels and could probably take it down"
<ikonia> thats not an analogy - thats you telling me you "think" you know how to take down the channel and have done research
<Panarchy> +elky: Thanks for the forum link. However the forum 'people' don't seem to be as helpful as the IRC 'folks'
<ikonia> lets just mve along 
<Panarchy> ikonia, stop misquoting me
<elky> Panarchy, in other words, you got banned there too?
<ikonia> Panarchy: I've got the logs
<Panarchy> "I haven't looked at the flags of the channels but I could probably take it down"
<Panarchy> Would be more to the fact
<Panarchy> However, you didn't tell everyone here the rest of the argument
<ikonia> which was ?
<ikonia> please share
<Panarchy> And it seems that we have both forgotten why I was originally banned
<elky> Panarchy, then #ubuntuforums is a compromise between 'irc folk' and 'forum people'. you've outlived your welcome here.
<ikonia> no - I have remembered and logged for quite clearly
<ikonia> as have 5 other operators 
<Panarchy> +ikonia: Sorry, but I've been using mibbit a lot lately, so I don't have logs.
<ikonia> Panarchy: I do have the logs
<Panarchy> +elky: Thanks for the link to that IRC channel
<ikonia> Panarchy: I suggest you go about your day - this is not going to chance at this time
<Panarchy> +ikonia: Well can you show +elky over here them?
<ikonia> Panarchy: elky has access 
<elky> Panarchy, this channel is publicly logged.
<Panarchy> Not that I'd trust your logs unless I am 100% sure that they haven't been modified
<Panarchy> Ah
<Panarchy> Well that's different then
<Panarchy> But does that include the private chat?
<ikonia> Panarchy: no
<Myrtti> please do not randomly pm people
<Panarchy> Soz
<Panarchy> Does anyone know what syntax highlighting to use for the menu.lst file? (I'm using Notepad2)
<elky> Panarchy, just to repeat: you've overstayed your welcome. come back another time when you can actually display the responsibility required to admit to your wrongdoings, and demonstrate an immediate history of proper civilised behaviour
<Panarchy> How long before you will 'allow' me to come back?
<Myrtti> argggghhh lag
<Flannel> Panarchy: It's all up to you.
<elky> Panarchy, when you have an immediate history of proper civilised behaviour that is long enough to be a true indication that you've changed.
<Panarchy> +Myrtti: LOL
<Myrtti> I find it annoying, not funny.
<Panarchy> Flannel & Elky: Can you please give me an exact calender date?
<elky> no
<elky> i cannot control your behaviour, and i am not psychic. hence, i cannot put a date on when you will achieve this
<Panarchy> What if I were able to achieve what you are talking about, in, oh, let's say, an hour?
<elky> that is not a sufficient time period to convince us. at least a fortnight of demonstratable good behaviour, and probably a reference from an ubuntu member. there are several of those in #ubuntuforums
<Panarchy> Which type of Ubuntu member?
<elky> the ones with the cloak
<Panarchy> Are you talking like a moderator or admin level? Or just any member with over 100 posts?
<Panarchy> lol
<Myrtti> erh
<Panarchy> And shield?
<Myrtti> ubuntu member != ubuntu forums user
<Panarchy> Ah
<Panarchy> I getcha now
<Myrtti> [11:43] [freenode] ~~~Myrtti [i=myrtti@ubuntu/member/myrtti]
<Panarchy> ?
<Panarchy> Miia Ranta
<Myrtti> /who #ubuntuforums
<Myrtti> see who has @ubuntu/member/ in their hostname
<Panarchy> I understand
<Myrtti> there you go then
 * Panarchy goes back to working on his linux distribution [- http://panarchy.wordpress.com -] | & setting up his partitions to install 9 operating systems on one 1TB hard-drive [- http://i43.tinypic.com/72g9z6.jpg -]
 * Flannel boggles at spam in -ops
 * Myrtti boggles at what Panarchy is going to do with the information of my name
<elky> what spam?
<Flannel> Myrtti: he's going.... to... google you!
<Myrtti> Flannel: most likely
<Myrtti> I wonder if I have another stalker in my hands now
<Flannel> Doubt it.
<elky> this, for the record, is not a demonstration of good behaviour.
<Flannel> elky: What?
<Flannel> hi AE, how can we help you?
<elky> Flannel, whois them
<Flannel> elky: ah.  Indeed.  BT has a few goodies, and then I've got some nice stuff in queries as well from last time too.
<AE> Yea could you get the ban on my ip off of the ubuntu channel for me?
<AE> seeing as you put it on
<Flannel> AE: Why do you think I ought to remove the ban?
<AE> Because I need help
<elky> ubuntuforums.org. enjoy
<AE> Flannel: What reasons do you have to keep me banned
<AE> ?
<Flannel> AE: #ubuntu is a privledge, you previously had that privledge revoked, and haven't demonstrated any reason why you should be let back in.
<AE> how would I accomplish this?
<elky> changing your 'real name' for a start
<AE> me?
<elky> yes
<AE> not my name but I am glad you though so
<AE> not that ignorant
<elky> I'm pretty sure your parents did not name you Flannel_is_gay
<AE> Flannel: well
<AE> ouch sorry was drunk
<AE> hehe
<Flannel> elky: I don't think birth certificates allow for underscores, actually.  But, what do I know.
<AE> hold up
<elky> not funny.
<elky> you need to reconnect to the network before it will change
<Flannel> Well, that was a faux pas on his part.
<Myrtti> revolving doors etc
<Flannel> really though, if he reads/agrees/understands to the CoC/Guidelines, feel free to remove his ban.
<Flannel> I'm heading off to bed.
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> lovely kids
<ikonia> ?
<Tm_T> the ones visited us lately
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Myrtti> grtaah
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> just updated the pan on panarchy - as soon as he left this channel he flooded 7 other random linux channels asking for help with windows notepad2 to edit menu.lst ?????
<ikonia> best way to prove you know how to interact on the irc network ;)
<ikonia> s/pan/ban
<Myrtti> I'm packing my Desktop computer to be sent to Helsinki because I now have a company laptop
<Myrtti> so I pulled the plug on a cord I thought was for the display
<Myrtti> WRONG
<Myrtti> it was for my home server
<Myrtti> down went my music, my work svn work copies, my backups, my work bitlbee jabber irssi thingie
<Myrtti> atleast I still hadn't packed the keyboard
<Myrtti> could type the encryption password blindly in
<Myrtti> on the scale of epic errors, this would be a nine on my scale.
<Myrtti> I guess I have to buy a keyboard atleast.
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<jpds> You're having a better day than me.
 * jpds managed to rm his passwd safe thanks to a stupid find command.
<ikonia> Myrtti: what is in helsinki?
<Myrtti> ikonia: our offices
<ikonia> jpds: unlucky
<ikonia> Myrtti: ahhh
<Pici> Hello froods
<ikonia> hello Pici 
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (mendoza)
<jpds> lalala
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<mneptok> UNGAWA!
<ikonia> errrr "yes"
 * mneptok throws ikonia into the volcano
<mneptok> uh oh. not virgin. village doomed.
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> everything cool ?
<ikonia> @bansearch Skriptkiddie
<ubottu> No matches found for skriptkiddie!n=administ@202.1.193.20 in any channel
<mneptok> oh yes. Montreal is nothing if not frozen.
<ikonia> mneptok: very cool then
<Jack_Sparrow> 79 here today.. burrr
<nickrud> not nice to gloat Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> You are in the same climate zone..  What is your temp gonna be today
<nickrud> dunno. Sunglasses and shorts, though
<mneptok> -13C here
<nickrud> does not compute
<Jack_Sparrow> Cant relate
<nickrud> off to work, see you all later. If you're not popsicles
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu ColiN2508  Wanna be an OPERATOR in #ubuntu ? copy/paste this->          Exploit Removed...
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu rellis     rellis> Jack_Sparrow: go fuck yourself
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> nice
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu Level_5    Wont read coc, just got rude in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: you seem to collect fanboys
<Jack_Sparrow> Often the same ones
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu Level_5    Turns out he is quite racist and puts polititical spin on everything in PM.. not to mention how he feels about our channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> hi
<Pici> hi
<Myrtti> hellloooo
<Tm_T> hi hi
<Seeker`> how be?
<Tm_T> bee be beeful
<nickrud_> Myrtti, I don't have a member cloak; my vouching for Panarchy doesn't count? (not that I am)
<Myrtti> nickrud_: not my call
<Myrtti> nickrud_: I guess it's elky's call
 * nickrud_ is conflicted ;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: can I use elky's phone to make a call too?
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> [11:42] <+elky> that is not a sufficient time period to convince us. at  least a fortnight of demonstratable good behaviour, and  probably a reference from an ubuntu member. there are  several of those in #ubuntuforums
<nickrud_> Myrtti, mixing up your demo of what a member is then. But I'm just trolling I guess. At work and bored
<nickrud_> it can be really easy for me to step over that line. Past history and all. Don't mind me
 * mneptok *lives* on the other side of "that line"
<Myrtti> ungh.
<Myrtti> Mexican food ♥ 
 * mneptok and woo are having more homemade chili tonight
<mneptok> tritium: i make a pretty damned good chili for a Northeast Anglo :)
<Jack_Sparrow> NOt for later.. review  .. : LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Jack_Sparrow> See if we want to work in   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Note
<Tm_T> Jack_Sparrow: er?
<Jack_Sparrow> erusaid the link was outdated and that the other link might be better in the factoid
<Tm_T> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> the link was outdated and that the other link might be better in the factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs the !clone link been fixed, the command it gives was throwing an eror for me
<ikonia> nickrud_: when did panarchy come back ?
<nickrud_> ikonia, not since your last discussion with him that I saw.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> nickrud_: thought I'd missed something
<ikonia> nickrud_: and yes your opinion matters greatly, I don't wear an ubuntu members cloak even though I am 
<nickrud_> you should feel lucky, missing out on some of that :)
<nickrud_> ikonia, I was simply trolling, ignore that bit :)
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry been away thought I'd missed something as I only logged your highlight
<ikonia> troll away
<nickrud_> my ironic sense of humor doesn't come across well in irc, I've found to my chagrin
<ikonia> to be honest, I thought you where just kidding/sarcastic but with only logging the highlight comment I didn't know if I'd missed anything
<nickrud_> unlike mneptok who somehow lives on the wrong side of the line, but with a heaping dollop of self mockery 
<ikonia> he makes me life
<ikonia> laugh
<ikonia> (bad typing there)
<nickrud_> I've actually spit up some coffee, reading a couple things he's written
<ikonia> yes, there have been some good ones
<ikonia> snowing like crazy now in the uk
<Seeker`> ikonia: where?
<ikonia> Bath
<ikonia> gone from nothing to about an inch in 5 minutes
<Seeker`> hmm
<ikonia> it's now about 3 inches
<Seeker`> wow
<ikonia> blizard outside
<ikonia> want a photo ?
<Seeker`> I would have thought that I would have had some earlier today then
<Seeker`> ok
<Seeker`> had no snow all day
<ikonia> let me see if the camera is there
 * nickrud_ is heading out, but needs to find his sunglasses first
<ikonia> none all day - now going nuts
<Seeker`> although some is forecast for tonight
<ikonia> nickrud_: not nice to gloat ;)
<nickrud_> ikonia, who cares about nice when it's fun?
<ikonia> true
<ikonia> touche'
<mneptok> nickrud_: could you be our sex therapist?
<mneptok> i *lurve* that kinda philosophy
<nickrud_> obviously you need no therapy; maybe a leash though
<ikonia> Seeker`: uploading
<mneptok> nickrud_: she told me the leash was *part* of my therapy!
<Seeker`> ikonia: see my PM?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> hang on
<mneptok> i feel so ... dirty.
<ikonia> you are
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Mez> Myrtti: am not really a fan of KFC
<Myrtti> Mez: nvm dear.
<Myrtti> gnite everyone
<Mez> night
<Pricey> Mez: 'that' email?
<Mez> Pricey: ??
<Pricey> nuthin
<Seeker`> ikonia: still uploading?
<ikonia> Hmmm only one of the photos turned out
<ikonia> (well on my camera)
<Seeker`> nice
<tritium> mneptok: I don't know about that...
<tritium> mneptok: P.S. -- Here where we *grow* chile, we spell it "chile".  Chili is a recipe of meat, beans and all kinds of things, and then a little *TINY* amount of actual chile.
<tritium> ;)
<mneptok> tritium: i mean chili. with chiles, and other peppers.
<jrib> the space bar on my advisor's laptop randomly doesn't work.  It was fun to use...
<mneptok> (mostly mild, as woo isn't a big spicy food person)
<jrib> erm, thought this was -ot for some reason
<mneptok> jrib: it's Clotjhing Optional Day in -ops. that may cause the confusion.
 * jrib runs away, covering his eyes
<tritium> mneptok: cool (about the chili, that is)
<mneptok> tritium: chiles and jalapenos. nothing hotter.
<tritium> mneptok: got to please the wife.  I understand.
<mneptok> it's weird, i'm 100% northern European, and she's Portugese. and i like the hot stuff.
<anima_> Hi, I need LjL, please.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL Ref #ubuntu 	freeRag 	LjL 	Nov 16 2008 14:16:24 
<anima_> I'd log into X and lift it myself, but, uhm...wrong network.  <laugh>
<anima_> OK, so...no idling, but I'm waiting and I don't know any of you.
<tritium> mneptok: catch you later
<mneptok> tritium: i'm off for home, too.
<tritium> ok
 * mneptok detaches and commutes
<Jack_Sparrow> anima_ May I have another minute
<anima_> Sure.  I got nothing but time, honey.  
<Jack_Sparrow> I think I am going to go ahead on this and lift the ban..  May I assume you are an adult or know how to act like one?
<anima_> I'm old enough to be your mother, and sent you the info to prove it for yourself.  <G>
<nickrud_> hahahahha. Jack_Sparrow you just been given a new life :)
<Mez> Myrtti: that smiley guy looks like a friend of mine (but for the blue eyes)
<anima_> hahaha if you're referring to me, I am NOT a guy.
<Mez> anima_: unless you're in Myrtti's flickrstream, then no
<Jack_Sparrow> anima_ Sorry, the wife called..  go figure..
<anima_> Well hopefully I'm not - I'm deathly allergic to cameras.  Along with angry wives and incoming lead.  Breaks me out in a run.
<anima_> NP Jack.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-05
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Is it a full moon...
<nikrud> 3/4's
<Flannel> gibbous!
<nickrud_> work day is done. Time for food!
<ubottu> Grant-A called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Grant-A> Um
<Grant-A> I have an issue with ops and others flaming me in #ubuntuforums
<Grant-A> and trolling
<Grant-A> I have some screenshots and a very extensive chat log
<Grant-A> I figure if it continues I could take it up with the freenode staff...
<Grant-A> it's quite a few screenshots, so what would be the preferred method of showing them?
<Grant-A> A pastebin full of the imageshack urls?
<Flannel> Grant-A: Sure
<Grant-A> alright
<Grant-A> let me get all this uploaded
<Grant-A> I have a very large resolution screen, so this could take a bit
<Grant-A> uh oh
<Grant-A> imageshack is compressing them
<Grant-A> will a zipfile work ok?
<Grant-A> yeesh! 34m!
<Grant-A> I'll have to make these jpegs
<jrib> wow
<Grant-A> yeah, it's quite an extensive amount of evidence
<jrib> usually, you just keep logs as text instead of taking screenshots.  Is that no longer possible?
<Grant-A> including whois screenshots, channel screenshots, and text logs
<Grant-A> well, I figured that the screenshots would hold more weight
<Grant-A> in terms of evidence
<Flannel> Grant-A: If you had both, we could read the text, and verify with screenshots as need be.  If you still can do text logs
<Grant-A> well, I do have logs
<tritium> text is easier for grepping
<Grant-A> would you like me to pastebin them?
<Flannel> Please
<Grant-A> http://pastebin.com/m2210d45e
<Grant-A> http://pastebin.com/m1bc8d47c
<Grant-A> I have a witness aswell
<Grant-A> the whois lists the people who I had problems with
<Grant-A> The problems ranged from malicious commands to trolling
<Grant-A> one even went as far as to mock me with a fake mibbit account called "Brant-B"
<Grant-A> Jacob and EDavidBurg are ops, if I'm not mistaken
<Grant-A> which makes this all the more troubling
<Grant-A> Hence why I took screenshots, as I figured that they would probably deny this
<jrib> Grant-A: what lines should we be looking at?
<Grant-A> let me see...
<Grant-A> 6 was when EDavidBurg told me to stick rm -rf into my shutdown command
<Grant-A> 13 is where he tried to convince me to use it
<Grant-A> 81-83 is where P_Quarels harrassed me a bit
<Grant-A> 85- I counter
<Grant-A> 87 & 88 pretty immature behavior; trolling
<Grant-A> 95... more trolling...
<Grant-A> 97- EDavidBurg... again...
<Grant-A> 101 - trolling
<Grant-A> 136- Flaming
<Grant-A> 131- Cussing
<Grant-A> 124- trolling
<Grant-A> (sorry for the out of order part there)
<Grant-A> I scrolled a bit too fast
<Grant-A> 106- Justifying of flaming
<Grant-A> 142-164: trolling
<boredandblogging> where is jacob giving you trouble?
<Grant-A> 171-184: Me asking them to stop
<Grant-A> boredandblogging: 205-216
<Grant-A> 190-194: I try to change the subject
<jrib> in the beginning EDavidBurg doesn't address you, so his comment could be part of some earlier conversation before line 1.  The other stuff honestly isn't trolling.  Just some discussion about the color of lights going back and forth
<Grant-A> 195-202... Brant B
<Grant-A> 202+ trainwreck
<Grant-A> they kept going "prove it, prove it" to everything I said
<Grant-A> that was pretty much trolling
<Grant-A> and they ganged up on me
<Grant-A> well, I can go further back into the chat log to show that EDavidBurg was not trying to talk to someone else there
<Grant-A> http://pastebin.com/m1bc8d47c
<Grant-A> there is further back into the log
<Grant-A> I can go farther back to 30 minutes, if you would like
<Grant-A> *30 minutes before that
<Grant-A> so... what are we going to do?
<Grant-A> well, thanks for your help
<Grant-A> I will continue to persue this issue tomorrow
<Grant-A> perhaps with the freenode staff
<Grant-A> seeing as they were trolling with freenode proxies
<Grant-A> bye~
 * Flannel is still reading.
<Flannel> Eh, he left.
<boredandblogging> Flannel: don't see much where Jacob did anything
<Flannel> boredandblogging: No, I don't either.  I think at that point he was in a "Everyone who says anything to me that isn't in agreement is out to get me" defensive mode
<boredandblogging> Flannel: agreed
<Flannel> We probably ought to get himback in here and talk him out of that mode.
<Flannel> boredandblogging: then again, as an operator, he really shouldn't have let that go on as long as it did.
<Flannel> I'm sure we're not getting the full story, and I don't mean to imply that Grant is entirely innocent, but it was just a situation that got out of hand, and it really shouldn't have gone on.
<boredandblogging> Flannel: yeah, some more background would be good
<Flannel> Hi demolition, how can we help you?
<demolition> Hello I have an issue with being banned on the ubuntu channel since my roomate is the one that got me kicked out I told him not to do that anymore and was wondering if you could unblock the channel so I can use it since I have ubuntu also
<demolition> he was using his account but you guys blocked our whole ip address
<demolition> now im not able to get in
<Flannel> demolition: Generally lying is a bad idea, it certainly won't get you unbanned any faster.
<Flannel> demolition: Are you aware of our channel guidelines, and the code of conduct?
<demolition> what makes you think that two people dont live in a house
<Flannel> demolition: Not that.  I suppose I should ask ou to specify, what sort of separate account do you mean?
<demolition> ok we run on the same network address he uses szrhawaii 
<demolition> as an account name 
<demolition> so we have two different account names but run on the same network 
<bazhang> demolition, I recall the situation
<demolition> does that help clarify 
<Flannel> This is ancillary anyway.  Have you read our IRC guidelines, and code of conduct?
<Flannel> demolition: You might look into getting separate user accounts on your machine.
<Flannel> demolition: (but again, this isn't important right now)
<demolition> how do i go about that 
<demolition> and where are the guidelines at 
<Flannel> demolition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<bazhang> demolition, just a second
<Flannel> demolition: Please read them and understand them.  And have your roommate do the same.
<stdin> demolition: then why were you in #kubuntu-offtopic as szrhawaii ?
<Flannel> bazhang: mute too
<bazhang> Flannel, cheers
<demolition> i told you running on the same network 
<bazhang> demolition, please try to rejoin now
<demolition> ill try 
<demolition> thank you guys 
<bazhang> demolition, try to speak
<demolition> appreciate it and now ill tell him not to do that anymore
<bazhang> the python script for xchat is behaving oddly; may have to learn the manual method for operations
<nickrud> ohnoes, not manual
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> every time I remove a ban, I get the entire ban list displayed; first time I thought it was removing all bans
<nickrud> ah, a Jack Sparrow :)
<bazhang> thought he banned everyone; good thing it was not kb
<nickrud> any catastrophic mass action is a Jack Sparrow
 * nickrud is just trying to get it labeled, before he does something that gets it  named after himself
<stdin> bazhang: have you run /cs update recently? I remember that being an old bug
<bazhang> stdin, thanks, will give it a try
<stdin> eek, server error. guess downloading wont work
<stdin> I have version 1.0.12 anyway
<bazhang> just have to ban alot less :)
<nickrud> I'm glad to see I'm not the only lazy irc user. irssi just seems like too much work ;)
<stdin> if I'm in X, I want an X client :)
<Tm_T> ok, what we should do with this |_ocke ?
<Flannel> Tm_T: Ultimately, he needs to be unbanned from -ot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<|_ocke> i'm ok
<|_ocke> i'm not trying to hurt anyone or cuss
<|_ocke> but they have a little problem with me there i guess
<|_ocke> its cause i got drunk one night and was talking about my girlfriends
<|_ocke> they didnt take kindly to it
<|_ocke> there were several people who were either really interested or really acting the part for entertainment (which is very possible in here)
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of mass actions, the ban list in -ot is getting kind of long.
<tonyyarusso> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> 121 bans in -ot and 388 in #ubuntu.  I'm guessing some of those could probably be cleaned.
<nickrud> none of mine, they're up to date. 
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: If you could remove |_ocke's -ot forward, it'd be appreciated.  He's been waiting on it for a bit now.
<|_ocke> i'd appreciate it
<|_ocke> i was inappropriate, but i wasnt intentionally offensive
<|_ocke> i just was talking about my weird relationships and i was inappropriate so i got banned
<|_ocke> but honestly i wish that i had learned about the situation i was in before i was in it
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: That appears to belong to jussi01 - is he uncontactable?
<|_ocke> it was highly unusual but i had to make a decision andi turned out to have made the wrong decision
<Flannel> ubottu: tell aceat64 about away
<Tm_T> elky: jumpy?
<Tm_T> bah
<Myrtti> banforward removed
<Flannel> Myrtti: It ought to eb just removed flat out
<Myrtti> the ban?
<Flannel> Aye
<Myrtti> Flannel: I disagree
<Flannel> Myrtti: Feel free to discuss it with him then.
<Flannel> It's a month old, the party at hand has discussed things here on at least two separate occassions.
<Myrtti> I'm getting sick and tired of seeing him ending up banned over and over again
<Flannel> Myrtti: That too, was discussed.  I'm not sure three times really qualifies as "over and over again" though.
<Flannel> He's well aware that if it happens again, it will be longer (this was, of course, like two weeks ago, this particular ban has turned rediculous as is)
<elky2> sorry guys, my connection appears to be on the fritz
<Tm_T> elky2: jumpy elk
<elky2> the prob is, i'm not sure where the issue is
<Flannel> elky2: With your internet.. duh.
<elky2> my bip was hoppy, so i'm running my vps through a few dist-upgrades now while it's down anyway
<elky2> and just before i disconnected direct from my home connection
<Myrtti> I'm still not convinced the ban should be lifted
<Myrtti> but that's just me
<Flannel> Myrtti: Care to explain why?
<elky2> Myrtti, whose?
<Myrtti> elky2: |_ocke
<jussi01> that guy has been here mre than 2 or 3 times...
<elky2> oh god. hasn't he used up all his chances?
<jussi01> elky2: IMHO yes, at least for a good while...
<Myrtti> he just makes my skin crawl
<Myrtti> can't explain why, can't put my finger on it...
<Flannel> Myrtti: That's no basis for banning.
<elky2> he does not listen to a word anyone says. he is so self-absorbed he doesnt care how anyone else feels.
<Myrtti> Flannel: technically I didn't ban him, I just took the banforward off and now we're discussing should the original ban be lifted
<jussi01> He makes promises he continually breaks
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'm aware.
<Flannel> jussi01, elky2: The worst case scenario is you unban him, he goes off in -ot, you ban him again.  It's not a high risk endeavour.
<Flannel> He's fully aware that if he gets out of line again he'll be banned for a long period of time, and has had a few personal changes which should make it a non-issue.
<elky2> Flannel, except it will incur another 3 hour 'please stop, no, locke, please stop. no, please stop' episode here.
<Flannel> elky2: I don't believe so, no.
<jussi01> Flannel: yeah, I know whagt you are saying. However, thats what my argument last time was, then I banned him again...
<elky2> where he'll rant about what his willy has been up to, how he's obsessed and will not talk about her again, and then continue to rant about her
<Myrtti> I should do a set of dice with all the excuses I've heard for bad behaviour (not only from him but from others as well)
<elky2> because that's what he's done every single one of the times he's been banned
<elky2> Myrtti, nah, bingo
<Myrtti> "rollin rollin rollin, and the excuse today is..."
<Myrtti> "NOT TAKING MY MEDICATION!"
<Myrtti> elky2: bingo is so passé
<Flannel> Alright, well, explain to him the conditions of his current ban.  Since he's been banforwarded here without such explanations for a month now, with the rest of us having to stave off his inquiries.
<elky2> Flannel, he's been explained it at least a dozen times by me
<elky2> Flannel, if he's said he hasnt been explained, then he's a outright liar.
<Flannel> elky2: That's incorrect.  You spoke to him once, and not in depth either.  There was no whining with regards to this current ban.  He came into -ops three hours later to inquire about its length (and wasn't answered), and hasn't been out of line at all in here for the past month.
<Myrtti> poor elky
<Flannel> Myrtti: The above is relevant to your prior comments as well.  We already have evidence of reasonable behavior, I don't see any reason to think that would magically disappear.
<elky2> Flannel, then it's his previous ban for the same thing that i spent hours and hours on
<elky2> but he clearly has not learned at all
<Flannel> elky2: Yeah, that was in September.
<Flannel> I disagree whole heartedly.
<elky2> Flannel, then why are we having this conversation, if he has learned?
<Flannel> elky2: What?
<elky2> as in, why is he banned again
<elky2> if he had learned. he would not be banned
<Myrtti> elky2: perhaps because Flannel doesn't have ops?
<Flannel> Myrtti: What?
<Myrtti> at -ot?
<elky2> Myrtti, how did he get banned this time
<Myrtti> or do you
<elky2> now, brb for half an hour, council teleconf
<Myrtti> I don't see it in access list
<Flannel> Myrtti: No, if I did, I would've removed it when I spoke with him in depth about it a week ago.
<Flannel> He was banned in January because he was in a conversation with people while inebriated and had a lapse in judgement.  Since then he has had some meatspace changes to his life, and I honestly don't think he'll be an issue anymore.  He understands the severity of being a repeat offender and what that means for any future run-ins.
<elky2> Flannel, this is 100% on your head then. if he messes up, you're the one who let him.
<Flannel> Heck, you don't have to take my word for it... talk to him yourself.  He's likely not awake right now, but I'm sure you'll have a chance to.
<elky2> see, the thing is, he promised he'd had all these changes before
<elky2> so, i dont trust a single word he says
<Flannel> Alright.  That's your perogative.  As long as its handled in some sort of manner that doesn't involve forwards for no good reason.
<Flannel> If youre going to forward, you ought to have something to discuss.  Its not fair to the forwardee to have to remember to part this channel everytime they connect, nor is it appropriate to ask them to remove that channel from their autojoin.
<Flannel> Anyway, I'm going to bed.
<elky2> then i'm definately not removing it until you're back
<ikonia> Just to clarify - I've spoke to |_ocke in detail twice about his behaviour and asked him to remove his autojoin to #ubuntu-offtopic as well and explained why
<ikonia> he's been banned twice for being sexual explicit and on both occasions he has claimed he was drunk
<ikonia> as a side issue but not relevant to this actual ban, he continues with that sort of conversation - but not that graphics in other channels too
<ikonia> could someone remove |_ocke from this channel please 
<ikonia> and/or change his forward to a ban for the moment
<Myrtti> ikonia: the banforward was removed earlier
<ikonia> ohh mega
<ikonia> was the forward removed or the ban
<ikonia> (didn't see it in the logs)
<elky> just the forward at this stage
<Myrtti> forward
<elky> the ban will go when flannel is around to deal with the eventual messup
<ikonia> you need to op Flannel in -ot then
<Myrtti> or just to check if there's other -offtopic ops that think that |_ocke has served his punishment and can be let out
<Myrtti> if Flannel is alone with his opinion to let Locke go, then it's really a no-brainer, n'est pas?
<ikonia> my personal opinion is not to - he needs a good stint away as he doesn't grasp that sex chat is not allowed and keeps using the excuse of "I'm drunk"
<ikonia> but that said if Flannels happy that he's ontop of himself, I'm not going to disagree
<elky> see, id prefer the person banning him not to be the one talking to him, and i want flannel to be the one talking to him.
<ikonia> seems sensible
<jussi01> yippee!! 
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> (ok, Im happy about my new car...)
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<TecnaTranux> There seems to be a troll in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> which one?
<jussi01> gone
<TecnaTranux> oh, they just left
<Myrtti> oh, right.
<Myrtti> thanks
<jussi01> Myrtti: Im handing -ot to you, Ive got work to do...
<Myrtti> jussi01: technically so do I...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Tm_T> technically =)
<elky> these guys seem awful familiar
<Myrtti> yup
<elky> especially the ident here: n=rabiit@203-97-117-35.cable.telstraclear.net
<elky> oh yays, now i have shannon in PM telling me men f-word me
<Myrtti> oh yay!
<ikonia> elky: close the window walk away
<jussi01> ikonia: pm
<ikonia> jussi01 what new car did you get ?
<ikonia> ahh bang on queue
<jussi01> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<walrus17> Hello, could someone unban me in #ubuntu please
<walrus17> Hey
<walrus17> i'm asking to unban me :/
<walrus17> please, i have done nothing wrong there
<ikonia> @bansearch walrus17
<ubottu> Match: *!*@client-212-117-5-175.inturbo.lt by Jack_Sparrow in #ubuntu on Feb 04 2009 18:50:43 (ID: 9759)
<ubottu> Match: *!*n=martyn*@client-212-117-5-175.inturbo.lt by cjwatson in #ubuntu-devel on Dec 27 2008 23:15:57 (ID: 8377)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> hello walrus17 
<walrus17> hello
<walrus17> will you unban me?
<ikonia> well first of all do you want to explain your behaviour in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-devel that got you banned ?
<walrus17> devel?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> you where using the nick "restartme"
<walrus17> i never wasn't been there :O
<ikonia> so you're denying that
<walrus17> well yes
<walrus17> yesterfay i was joined to #ubuntu to get help eith drivers
<ikonia> ok - so we'll put that to one side, how about your behaviour in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, I saw 
<walrus17> yesterday i was joined to #ubuntu to get help with drivers
<ikonia> yes I saw
<walrus17> so
<ikonia> so what about the behaviour that got you banned
<walrus17> What i know ;>
<walrus17> :D
<walrus17> flame
<ikonia> really
<walrus17> i tihnk
<walrus17> flame, spam... i dnt knw tht word
<ikonia> flame/spam/messing around, using swear words
<walrus17> yes 
<walrus17> and caps lock
<walrus17> yes
<ikonia> that's right
<ikonia> so why did you keep doing that after you where asked many times to stop
<walrus17> maybe because it suck everytime wen you instal newer version of ubuntu and you still see same shit in 800x640
<walrus17> :/
<ikonia> that's not a reason
<walrus17> thats reason
<ikonia> plus I have just checked and I can see you are also telling lies about not being in #ubuntu-devel
<walrus17> well
<ikonia> so I so no reason to discuss this with you until you can at least be honest
<walrus17> hey
<walrus17> i wasn't been in devel
<walrus17> yesterday
<ikonia> you where, and you where banned from there
<ikonia> on december the 27th
<walrus17> no i wasn't
<walrus17> wow
<walrus17> how do you know that? o_O
<ikonia> you where using the nick reset me
<ikonia> "resetme" sorry
<walrus17> Hey :D
<ikonia> I've just checked - that's how I know
<ikonia> I'm not laughing
<ikonia> so until you can be bothered to be honest with me, I don't see any point moving this forward
<walrus17> whatver 
<walrus17> i dont care about that ban any motre
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> bye then
<walrus17> but you could still unban me
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> bye
<walrus17> maybe in some time i will need some help with ubuntu... 
<walrus17> what to do then?
<ikonia> then maybe you should consider telling the truth
<walrus17> :(
<walrus17> i'm not lying
<walrus17> except devel
<ikonia> except devel - what do you mean by that
<walrus17> but reason there was not very big
<ikonia> you where in #ubuntu-devel - you are admiting that now
<ikonia> yes it was
<walrus17> i dont remember :/
<ikonia> and you've just lied to me for 5 minutes
<ikonia> you denied ever being in there
<walrus17> i wasn't remember
<ikonia> so I suggest you go away for a few weeks and come back when you are prepared to be honest and upfront 
<walrus17> i dont have logs like you have and i just can't tell you where i was been in tseptember 27
<ikonia> December 27
<walrus17> yes december... see
<ikonia> well, your behaviour in both channels is unacceptable, and both show you are unable to follow instructions on how to stop being a problem
<ikonia> plus - I don't appriciate being lied to and having my time wasted
<walrus17> wath is reason in devel?
<walrus17> i dnt remember
<ikonia> you trolled and used bad language
<walrus17> bad languege heh? 
<ikonia> asking about nvidia drivers
<ikonia> walrus17: yes
<ikonia> again, I'm not laughing
<ikonia> so, as I said earlier, I suggest you come back in a few weeks when you are prepared to be honest and not lie about things to discuss removing your ban
<walrus17> whatever
<ikonia> in the mean time you should read these documents to understand how to behave in Ubuntu irc channels
<ikonia> !coc | walrus17 
<ubottu> walrus17: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> !guidelines | walrus17 
<ubottu> walrus17: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<walrus17> i love these effects in ubuntu :D
<ikonia> Please come back when you are prepared to be honest and have read and understood those documents
<walrus17> i wont read these
<walrus17> i have more job to do\
<ikonia> ok then there is nothing more to discuss
<ikonia> thank you
<Pici> ikonia: well handled anyway.
<ikonia> ha, thanks
<Myrtti> excellently done
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> @mark walrus17 #ubuntu-ops is also known as the user restartme
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> can someone hilight me a few times please?
<ikonia> jussi01: 
<ikonia> jussi01: hello
<ikonia> jussi01: highlight
 * jpds beams a light at jussi01 and say hi.
<jussi01> thanks...
<Myrtti> *stares at jussi01*
<Myrtti>  is there a special name for that plastic thing that holds pricetags on clothes?
<jussi01> heh, not that I know of... but Ive been in Finland for too long so I dont remember lots...
<Pici> Myrtti: I don't know an english name for it either
<Myrtti> oh well
<Pici> 'jauntry'
<boredandblogging> Pici: how is your arm?
<Pici> boredandblogging: I still need to keep it in the sling, but the doctor said that I can type with both hands now. I get bad muscle pain doing anything else.
<boredandblogging> Pici: how much longer in a sling?
<Pici> boredandblogging: Hopefully just another week.
<boredandblogging> Pici: thats good
<jpds> Pici: Ouch, what happened to you?
<Pici> jpds: I slipped on ice on my parent's driveway and fractured my arm
<Tm_T> jpds: he's lying, he got beaten by me, after swearing in irc
 * Tm_T is well known irc-nazi
<jpds> Pici: Yikes, get well soon.
<Pici> jpds: I hope I do, its quite unpleasant
 * Tm_T makes magically curing hug for Pici 
<Pici> If only..
<jussi01> Pici: I feel your pain...
<Pricey> with a fake accent
<Pricey> But get well soon Pici!
<elky> Tm_T, if you could avoid making that really-not-funny 'joke' as an op, it would make it so much easier for us to tell the users not to.
<Pici> Please get rid of any stale bans, the banlist is full again in #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> nick 'buiu' spamming bad language at #ubuntu
<Pici> yes. I know. 
<prince_jammys> ah, ok.
<Pici> prince_jammys: sorry, ran out of ban slots, was looking for something I could get rid of.
<prince_jammys> heh
<nickrud> all those niven ones; someone (me peeks at bot barons) needs to write a script that pulls up a summary of those very old ones
<Pricey> silly +Is aren't helpful either
<Pricey> floodbot hasn't been removing all +e's either. I'll do that now
<Pici> Pricey: Good thinking
<Pici> nickrud: Just search for yourself in BT and see if there are any old bans that can be removed.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Pricey> 8 lines
<Pricey> Much better.
<Pricey> Would help if I didn't paste it in here first.
<Pricey> But yes, +b probably has a few more than it needs to.
<Pricey> *too
<nickrud> 6 more
<ikonia> prince_j1mmys: what's up ?
<ubottu> ompaul called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (turtle_ flush that one out)
<Seeker`> morning
<ikonia> morning ???
<Seeker`> evening, whatever :P
<ikonia> Seeker`: thought you may have been in an odd time zone for an evening
<Seeker`> heh, no
<Seeker`> just the pub
<ikonia> close enough
<Grant-A> could someone help me?
<Grant-A> I am being abused by two ops
<Grant-A> I have screenshots
<ikonia> Grant-A: not this again
<ikonia> yes we know you posted them the other night
<Grant-A> wait till you see this...
<ikonia> is this the same thing - or has this happened again today
<Grant-A> no, this is about jdong and p_quarels
<Grant-A> this just happened
<Grant-A> let me give you a log first
<ikonia> Grant-A: one moment please
<ikonia> I'm looking through the logs and I can't see any abuse ?
<ikonia> who is abusing you this time
<Seeker`> in what channel?
<jdong> #ubuntuforums
<Seeker`> is that an official ubuntu channel?
<Grant-A> http://pastebin.com/m48617972
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114222/
<Grant-A> ubottu is there, so I suppose so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Grant-A: what is the line that botheres you ?
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 16:51 < Grant-A> Wow, trolling, and ganging up on someone
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 16:52 < Grant-A> very mature
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 16:52 < jdong> garbage in, garbage out.
<ikonia> Grant-A: they are your comments - not someone elses
<ikonia> Grant-A: which comment by someone else bothers you
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> I just said it
<Grant-A> Jdong's
<ikonia> jdongs comment ?
<Grant-A> these lines on my log:
<ikonia> Grant-A: this is the second time in 2 days you've come in saying people are abusing you, this is the second time I cannot see anything in the log
<Grant-A> 59-68 in particular
<Grant-A> Jdong essentially said that everything I say is garbage!
<ikonia> Grant-A: well your not making great "factual" statments in either the log today or yesterday 
<Grant-A> take a nice look at these lines:
<ikonia> I just did
<Grant-A> 69-74
<Grant-A> 16:53  * p_quarles gives Grant-A a phone; tells him to call someone who cares
<ikonia> Grant-A: I think that's because of your reputation over the last few days
<ikonia> you seem to have tried to provoke an incident 
<Grant-A> how did I try to provoke an incident?
<ikonia> as I said in two days you've made random logs that people /operators are abusing you
<Seeker`> Grant-A: Having read the log, ased on what was said I dont feel that anyones comments were unjustified
<Grant-A> made random logs?
<Seeker`> operator abuse is someone kicking you for some invalid reason, "garbage in, garbage out" isn't really abuse
<Grant-A> it's trolling
<ikonia> Grant-A: it's not trolling
<Grant-A> he is ridiculing me!
<Seeker`> no, trolling is joining ubuntu and shouting "LINUX SUCKS"
<ikonia> Grant-A: the phrase random logs is in reference to pulling up conversations and claiming abuse when it doesn't look like it from what I've read
<Grant-A> he is still saying derogatory and negative comments towards me
<Grant-A> (In the log)
<ikonia> Grant-A: would it be less of a problem if he said "grant-a I find what you are saying not factual so I'd request you stop doing it"
<Grant-A> ...he said everything I say is garbage... that is verbal abuse, and according to the guidelines, it warrants a kick
<ikonia> Grant-A: would it be less of a problem if he said "grant-a I find what you are saying not factual so I'd request you stop doing it"
<Seeker`> Grant-A: If you saw half of the things that go on, you'd realise that isn't really abuse
<Grant-A> yes, if that was the way he said it, I wouldn't have a problem, but the manner inwhich he said it was derogatory
<Grant-A> Seeker`: What am I not seeing? The log is there plain as day.
<ikonia> Grant-A: I think your taking things out of context to be honest, and I think this is as a result of the comments/conversation you've made in that channel over the past day or so 
<Seeker`> Grant-A: I mean some of the trolls / complaints that get made in here, I mean *real* abuse
<Grant-A> I have never said anything in that channel that warrants abuse, nothing ever warrants abuse
<ikonia> Grant-A: you've made lots of comments that are not factual and actually turn out to be wrong
<Seeker`> I think this comes down to a differing opinion of what constitutes abuse
<ikonia> so the "garbage in - garbage out" comment while it could have been phrased better in your eyes, is as a result or you not making factual statments which are "garbage" 
<Grant-A> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<ikonia> Grant-A: I'm well aware of them
<Grant-A> "Personal attacks against people: ban "
<ikonia> Grant-A: it wasn't a personal attack
<Grant-A> saying everything I say is garbage is not a personal attack?
<Grant-A> then what is it?
<Grant-A> a compliment?
<ikonia> Grant-A: no, I've just explained the phrase "garbage"
<ikonia> jdong: you're in this channel - would you care to elaborate on this situation as I'm commenting from reading logs
<jdong> yes, I  would; been staying silent due to conflict of interest...
<Grant-A> on top of that, ganging up on someone and trying to 'corner' them is not abuse?
<ikonia> jdong: I thought as much hence why I made comment based on the logs I'd read in the past two days on this
<jdong> I'd like to say, as ikonia said, that my comments were directed at the factual accuracy of your statements, not yourself, not a personal attack.
<ikonia> Grant-A: they are not ganing up on you, they share the same view
<jdong> yes, I could have phrased it more politely, but frankly this is far from the first time we've had this situation, and patience is running a bit thin.
<Grant-A> would you like to show some logs of other times this has happened?
<ikonia> Grant-A: no - please no more logs
<jdong> The point I was trying to make was, if you keep saying things that are factually inaccurate, it is doing a disservice to everyone else in the channel listening in
<Grant-A> I was asking jdong
<Seeker`> Grant-A: so if ever more than 1 person disagres with you, it counts as "ganging up" on you?
<jdong> All I want is for a bit more judgement to be exercised before stating things as facts.
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 16:43 < p_quarles> Grant-A: your memory rarely serves, in my experience;
<Grant-A> # citation needed
<ikonia> Grant-A: what is wrong with that ?
<Grant-A> #
<Grant-A> 16:50 < p_quarles> Grant-A: what would it take to surprise you? flying lamp
<Grant-A> # chops in the weather forecast?
<ikonia> Grant-A: ?
<ikonia> Grant-A: your pulling random lines
<Grant-A> from the same log
<ikonia> Grant-A: how about posting someone of the incorrect information you post which has earned you this repuatation
<jdong> both p_quarles and I have tried more politely to let you know that what you are saying is consistently incorrect; you failed to listen, consistently.
<Grant-A> do you have proof that you have tried to tell me politely?
<Grant-A> because I certainly do not remember it
<jdong> again -- this is part of the frustration...
<Grant-A> yes, false accusations are quite frustrating
<Grant-A> you bark, and I bark back
<jdong> you say the sky is purple. We disagree. You immediately put the spotlight on us to give reputable proof that the sky is blue.
<Grant-A> wtf?
<jdong> we are inconvenienced into dropping what we do and look for citations.
<ikonia> Grant-A: I'll make a deal - I'll go through some logs in ubuntuforums now, and if I find jdong and / or others informing you that your not making factual statments 
<ikonia> Grant-A: control your langauge
<ikonia> Grant-A: we know what WTF means and we don't need to see it
<Grant-A> ?
<Grant-A> ok...
<ikonia> Grant-A: according to the irc guidelines you posted to us, bad language warrents a kick - do you want to be kicked ?
<ikonia> Grant-A: just making it clear that how you quote things at people can be used right back at you
<Grant-A> if I get kicked and jdong does as well, then gladly
<ikonia> Grant-A: jdong didn't use bad language
<ikonia> Grant-A: I'm just making the point that coming in here and throwing comments as "letter of the law" can be used back at you
<Grant-A> if the law isn't to be followed, then what is it there for?
<Grant-A> please, if it makes the law more reputable
<ikonia> Grant-A: eg: if I go through the logs and find other people telling you nicley to stop making incorrect statments, do I ban you from #ubuntuforums for trolling ?
<Grant-A> I was never trolling
<ikonia> Grant-A: eg: if I go through the logs and find other people telling you nicley to stop making incorrect statments, do I ban you from #ubuntuforums for trolling ?
<Grant-A> I was simply trying to converse, but then people start coming in and asking me for citations!
<Grant-A> if I'm wrong, point it out, don't just blatantly and quite rudely just throw "citation needed" at me!
<ikonia> Grant-A: if I find people telling you nicley to be more accurrate - and you are not doing so - then thats trolling
<Grant-A> well, go ahead and look
<ikonia> Grant-A: ok - so thats the stance you want to take
<Grant-A> I have no recollection whatsoever of anyone telling me nicely
<Grant-A> and if you can't find it, then you must ban all who were rude to me
<ikonia> Grant-A: I advise you not to go down this route, 
<ikonia> !logs > ikonia 
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<Grant-A> fair is fair
<Grant-A> if I go down, atleast it will have been with a fight
<Grant-A> I will NOT stand back while being ridiculed
<Grant-A> and I will not take blatant abuse and rudeness
<ikonia> why do you have to fight
<Grant-A> because abuse is not right
<ikonia> rats, #ubuntuforums is not logged
<jdong> to be "fair", I do not want someone who exibits the above bellingerent behavior to be in #ubuntuforums.
<Grant-A> no matter how wrong or right someone is
<jdong> Would you like that?
<ikonia> Grant-A: but it can be resolved nicley 
<jdong> I am all for a positive resolution
<Grant-A> and it never was
<Grant-A> that's the problem
<ikonia> Grant-A: but your taking a very agressive stance
<jdong> that's what this channel is here for
<Seeker`> Grant-A: Abuse is subjective, and as an impartial observer, I feel that you are maybe taking the definition a little far
<Grant-A> look, I'll apologize for possibly coming on as a troll, though I never meant to, if you apologize for the way you treated me
<Grant-A> sincerlu
<Grant-A> *sincerly
<Seeker`> betz0r: how can we help you?
<ikonia> Grant-A: you don't apologies is someone else does, you apologies because you want to 
<mneptok> the comments made by jdong and p_quarles fall squarely outside the CoC, IMO.
<ikonia> Grant-A: this is not a school play ground, I'll shake hands if he does
<betz0r> hey guys, i am online with irssi cuz i got a serious issue with my HDD. i wannted to join #ubuntu-de but i am banned? i havent been online the last days, so i even do not know the reason. can u help me with this issue?
<Grant-A> mneptok: thank you for agreeing with me
<nickrud> betz0r, #ubuntu-irc for loco channels
<betz0r> thx
<mneptok> Grant-A: this does NOT mean "mneptok agrees entirely with Grant, and supports whatever cvlaims he may make."
<mneptok> -v
<ikonia> Grant-A: jdong has already said he could have phrased it better
<ikonia> Grant-A: no-one is denying that it could have been better worded
<Grant-A> alright then
<ikonia> Grant-A: but you've been in for a few days making pretty "wrong" statments
<mneptok> Grant-A: you could have walked away. you did not. you stood your ground and started throwing punches yourself. at that point, the shelter of the Ubuntu CoC is no longer available to you.
<ikonia> and as jdong said, patience with constantly correcting you was wearing thin
<Grant-A> throwing punches?
<Grant-A> I never flamed back, not once.
<Grant-A> but I'll leave that at that
<ikonia> Grant-A: "scrot time then"
<mneptok> 17:52 < Grant-A> Wow, trolling, and ganging up on someone
<mneptok> 17:52 < Grant-A> very mature
<Grant-A> yes, for evidence
<mneptok> < Grant-A> you do realize that you are in violation of the IRC user guidelines, correct?
<mneptok> Grant-A: need i go on?
<Grant-A> since when is telling someone to stop against the rules?
<nickrud> betz0r, if you're done here, please see the topic about idling
<ikonia> Grant-A: in your own log
<ikonia> Grant-A: yes, but that's also a threat
<ikonia> "I'll get a screen shot and show others"
<ikonia> Grant-A: you didn't tell anyone to stop
<ikonia> Grant-A: show me where you asked them to stop
<Grant-A> the "in violation of user guidelines" was meant to get them to stop
<ikonia> Grant-A: all I see if you baiting them and threatening them (by your own rules reading the logs line for line"
<mneptok> Grant-A: calling someone immature is certainly against the CoC
<ikonia> Grant-A: was meant to is not doing
<Seeker`> Grant-A: it wasn't a very nice way of trying to get them to stop
<ikonia> Grant-A: just as someone "told you politley"
<ikonia> Grant-A: lets put cards on the table shall we and be %100 honest
<mneptok> Grant-A: it's not your position to enforce user guidelines on IRC. that's our job. and we'll thank you kindly to stop.
<mneptok> Grant-A: is that crystal clear?
<Grant-A> yes
<mneptok> thank you.
<Grant-A> it's perfectly clear... I see how it is.
<Grant-A> thank you for your time...
<jdong> Grant-A: Just like I said I could've worded *my* message more nicely, I think you could've expressed more kindly that you feel we were violating the CoC in the way we informed you were incorrect.
<jdong> I apologize if you felt attacked, that was not my intention
<jdong> I would just like for  you to make an honest effort at controlling the amount of incorrect information you give
<Grant-A> and I apologize if you felt as if I was trolling, but all I was trying to do was start a conversation in a very quiet channel
<mneptok> Grant-A: now, i humbly suggest that instead of trying to change the some of the symptoms of your behavior (people acting outside of the CoC), you instead actually change the behavior and see if the symptoms stop.
<Grant-A> ok then
<Grant-A> thank you for your help
<mneptok> Grant-A: for example, before you claim there is BSD licensed code in the MS TCP/IP network stack, read the Wikipedia article on Windows TCP/Ip implementation
<ikonia> it's not unreasonable to ask for citation on that
<mneptok> that should alleviate people claiming you're giving out false or misleading info.
<mneptok> and then, if they do, you can cite your source and blame the confusion on that source.
<mneptok> "Not my problem. Go edit Wikipedia." etc etc
<mneptok> make sense?
<Grant-A> yes, i suppose so
<Grant-A> but last time I read that article it claimed that the TCP/IP stack was based on BSD code
<mneptok> i'm fairly sure this will lead to people taking you more seriosuly.
<Grant-A> I was unaware of factual inaccuracy
<mneptok> Grant-A: i think what i'm saying is that "the last time you read that article" needs to equate to "just before i typed that line into IRC" ;)
<jdong> Grant-A: I understood when you made the remark of the "grain of truth" so to speak that lead you to say that
<jdong> if this were a one-time event it wouldn't be something that bothers me
<jdong> everyone is wrong sometimes.
<jdong> just this seems to happen day after day
<Grant-A> I am sorry if it seems that way, but ganging up on a user isn't quite the best way to deal with it
<Seeker`> Grant-A: what counts as ganging up?
<ikonia> ughhh
<Grant-A> especially when the user has no idea that they were incorrect
<ikonia> do you listen to what's been said in here
<Grant-A> I will stop here
<ikonia> or to you in the channel
<ikonia> no-one is ganging up on you
<Grant-A> I thank you all for your time and patience
<ikonia> no - 
<jdong> well I would not like to stop "here"
<ikonia> and people are telling you about your factial incorrectness
<jdong> we have not even begun to solve the actual problem.
<ikonia> that has just been explained to you and you STILL think people are ganging up on you and you have no idea the comments you're making is wrong
<jdong> I would like for you to pledge to make an extra effort to verify things you say before you say them....
<mneptok> jdong: Rome was not built in a day. actual resolution can wait until people have cooled.
<jdong> mneptok: agreed.
<mneptok> perhaps everyone needs to step into the Big Blue Room, get massively drunk, and figure this out some other time.
<ikonia> mneptok: I'm not happy with that
<ikonia> this accusation was made yesterday also 
<mneptok> for now, it seems Grant-A knows where he misstepped, and has agreed to look into ways to avoid future missteps. i call that a damned good day's work.
<Grant-A> yes
<mneptok> now, let's get liquored up.
<Grant-A> I'll avoid making statements such as that all together, to make sure that this doesn't happen again
<Grant-A> and to abide with the idling rule, I believe it is time for me to go
<Grant-A> bye~
<ikonia> I'm walking away on this now - but I'll make it public that I am not happy with this
<mneptok> ikonia: tomorrow's another day.
<ikonia> night chaps
<Seeker`> night
<jpds> Night all.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-06
<nickrud> !defaultapp
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<nickrud> there should be something about edit->prefs->media tab there as well, for default media and device apps
<ubottu> yoyoned called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> prince_j1mmys: How can we help you?
<prince_j1mmys> Flannel: came here a long time ago to report something, and never left
<prince_jammys> should i leave?
<Flannel> prince_jammys: We ask people don't idle here, yeah.  So we can keep track of who hasn't been helped, etc.
<prince_jammys> ok. adios
<Pici> restarting bot... hopefully
<Tm_T> elky: ok, problem is, in some way, I am nazi, but perhaps not in a way you assume by the word
<Myrtti> HUI KAUHEETA. oh horror.
<elky> Tm_T, describe how exactly, since i'm pretty certain there's a far better word to use
<Tm_T> elky: hmm, perhaps there is better word, have to try to find one as soon as R-girl is sleeping
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (hackybg)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (gavila (advertising))
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> please peoples, do your @login and @btlogin in PM with the bot - no sense creating trafic in here when you dont need too!!
<Pici> jussi01: @login doesnt reply if I do it in PM
<elky> does for me
<elky> just leave off the @
<elky> actually, no, even with the @
<elky> hrm...
 * jussi01 wonders whats wrong as it works for me...
<ikonia> just worked for me
<ikonia> as a test
 * Pici shrugs
<elky> pici probably smells :P
<ikonia> probably ?
<jussi01> Pici: and elky you are not special enough :P
<elky> jussi01, no, it works either way for me
<elky> and i always do that stuff in PM to avoid giving users the idea to try
<Pici> Other commands work, like bansearch 
<jussi01> Pici: ask stdin, maybe he has an idea
<bazhang> works here occasionally; not today though
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> does not wortk in /query
<mneptok> -t
<bazhang> didnt work here first time; closed PM window with the bot and worked 2nd time
<mneptok> i have a unified /query window
<mneptok> well, while i'm in the bantracker, might as well remove some cruft
<Pici> Great. Now mneptok and I are 'special'
<ikonia> Pici: you've always been special.....mneptok is new
<mneptok> uhhh .... i'm pretty sure the card the police make me carry in my wallet says "thepthul"
<mneptok> thpethul, even
 * mneptok checks
<mneptok> yeah, that's it.
<nickrud> is that one with the biohazard warning?
<mneptok> nickrud: leave my underpants out of this.
<nickrud> mneptok don't try to change the subject; I'm sure your wife knows you well enough to not let you out of the house without checking. What about the card?
<mneptok> nickrud: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6a/Hazard_N.svg
<jussi01> *GRUMBLE*
<jussi01> stupid internet company did nt connect me today...
<jussi01> no net for the weekend now...
<Pici> :(
<jussi01> just 3g
<jussi01> *SIGH*
<Seeker`> hi
<nikrud> morning
<jpds> evening.
<mneptok> gronk.
<Flannel> mneptok: What time of day is 'gronk' a greeting for?
<Seeker`> mneptok o'clock
<mneptok> Flannel: half-past funth
<Flannel> Seeker`: I'm afraid of a clock with the Great Old Ones on it
 * mneptok spews gods and heros from his reptilian cloaca
<nalioth> any gronking time of the gronkin' day, of course
<ubottu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (Anon8283)
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, Odd-rationale said: !xfce-panels is Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Odd-rationale> Hello! I was just checking on the factiod I submitted earlier on !xfce4-panels. Just wanted to make sure i did everything right... Thanks!
<Amaranth> !panels-#xubuntu is <reply> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> !panels-#xubuntu is <reply> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panels | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Amaranth
<Amaranth> Odd-rationale: there you go :)
<Amaranth> Odd-rationale: that'll work as '!panels' in #xubuntu
<Odd-rationale> Amaranth: Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> Well, see ya guys later!
<mneptok> oy tritium 
<tritium> Hi mneptok!
<jpds> Hey tritium.
<tritium> hi jpds
<tritium> jpds: how are you?  What's new?
<jpds> tritium: Mostly packaging a new app for a friend, great ta, yourself?
<tritium> jpds: Doing well, thanks.
<jpds> tritium: Good :)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> jpds: It's looking like it'll be a while before we hear anything about our request
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-07
<Flannel> nickrud: I didn't know Los Angeles was a continenet ;)
<nickrud> heh. It's a world to itself :)
<tritium> Depending on seismic activity, it might be someday.
<Flannel> tritium: That's just because CA is going to break off to go hang with Hawaii.
<Flannel> And Alaska can come too.
<tritium> Flannel: ah, is that it?  ;)
<nickrud> yep. All the west coast will break off, and we can finally have a sane country :))))))
<Flannel> nickrud: Yeah, west coast land.
<tritium> nickrud: yeah, but which side are you calling sane?
<Flannel> tritium: West Coast land.  Perhaps... The Republic of WOAH
<nickrud> tritium, need you ask? I've lived in Seattle, Portland, San Francisco, Monterrey area, Ventura, Los Angeles. The whole west coast is nice
<nickrud> we'd be what, the 5th largest economy in the world?
<tritium> nickrud: of course I need to ask.  I lived in the Seattle area for a while.
<Flannel> nickrud: Sixth, I believe.  Although that's just CA.  With the other states, I'm not sure.
<nickrud> tritium, what part? Hopefully not east of the lake
<nickrud> i'm a geographic snob, if you haven't scoped that out yet :)
<tritium> nickrud: near Everett.  I worked at the Boeing plant for a while.
<nickrud> ah. That makes you an honorary Washingtonian, no matter where you live or do after that. Boing Boing rules all
<tritium> ;)
<tritium> The left coast is too liberal for my taste ;)
<nickrud> like they say, all the fruits nuts and flakes roll downhill till they hit the west coast. Makes for an interesting place
<tritium> That it is.
<nickrud> Flannel, been meaning to ask: everything still on for storage Sat night at scale?
<Flannel> nickrud: Saturday night?
<Flannel> oh storage
<Flannel> yeah.
<Flannel> Saturday night is also our in-person LoCo meeting
<tritium> You guys have a good night.
<Flannel> night tritium
<nickrud> night tritium
<tritium> Night, Flannel, nickrud.  Good luck at scale.
<nickrud> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=5400+West+Century+Boulevard,+los+angeles+ca&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=93.619094,111.269531&ie=UTF8&ll=33.955962,-118.370819&spn=0.024918,0.036478&z=14&iwloc=addr&source=embed Flannel 
<Flannel> nickrud: oh, is that the location?  Nice... on the way and everything.
<demolitian> hello so yesterday i thought the ban on my line was off when i tried but when i went on just now it wont let me send anything 
<demolitian> why is that 
<Flannel> demolitian: Because there's still a mute on your account.  The op who unbanend you yesterday asked you to join and say something to verify you could (exactly for this reason).  Give me a second to remove it.
<Flannel> demolitian: Try now
<elky_e71> myrtti, topyli... I am looking at some bags of licorice... One called 'double salt' and one called 'salmiak rockies' ... The latter is tubes of dark stuff with caramel colored stuff inside. which for salmiakkikossu? 
<topyli> elky: a good salmiakkikossu salty liquorice is strong, and easy to break into tiny bits with a hammer. turkish peber, the "official" one, contains some liquorice powder inside the candies, which will dissolve into the vodka particularly well
<elky> topyli, well this stuff is dutch apparently, and i got the 'double salt' one. i figure it means 'double sal ammoniac'
<topyli> sounds strong enough, are they hard so you can smash them?
<elky> they're hard, but bendable
<elky> if i hit it with a hammer it probably would, but i dont have a hammer
<elky> they list 'sal ammoniac salt' as part of the ingredients
<elky> topyli, email address?
<topyli> juha at siltala dot net
<topyli> apparently sal ammoniac is ammonium chloride, which is salmiakki
<elky> yeah
<elky> salmiakki is the finnish lay name for sal ammoniac, according to wikipedia at least
<elky> topyli, i sent you a photo of the back of the pack
<elky> i'm just trying to figure how many rocks to put in
<elky> gyah... i just licked the rock. stroooong
<elky> and fizzy
<topyli> good, dood :)
<topyli> err s/dood/good/
<elky> http://www.slashfood.com/2006/03/02/dutch-double-salt-licorice/ is exactly what it looks like
<topyli> well if they dissolve and turn the vodka into black, it works. if they don't completely dissolve, that's probably okay too. you can't really ruin a vodka :)
<elky> yeah, the sample i got from the stuff Monty had at LCA had a few bits of undissolved candies.
<elky> topyli, how much though?
<topyli> i don't know if boiling them in a little bit of water would help any
<topyli> after cooling they might as well get together in one big lump
<topyli> let me see how much in the original recipe
<topyli> 30-40 of the original turkish pebers
<elky> this pack is 100g
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> half at least, basically as much as the vodka will take in
<elky> theres about 55 or so buttons
<topyli> here are somebody's instructions, look at the candy in step 3: http://www.scene.org/~melwyn/sucemasaucisse/suce1.html
<topyli> yours are small, they could all go in if they dissolve well
<topyli> those are big, very tough and half empty
<elky> so, about 30 you reckon? that'd be half a pack
<topyli> i would think so. after tasting, you can always add some
<topyli> i'm reading at some finnish forums. many people recommend dissolving them to a bit of hot water first
<elky> probably because they're impatient?
<topyli> possibly :)
<topyli> well the main thing is to get taste and color to dissolve into the vodka. boiling might leave you with a nice thick cyrup that's easy to add in the vodka
<topyli> someone has a nice trick: salmiakki in the bottle, seal bottle, throw in dishwasher, do your dishes
<elky> the heat?
<topyli> i think i've heard that before as well
<topyli> yeah it will dissolve well
<elky> although, this is australia, and it's summer...
<topyli> oh yes, probably no need to heat things very much
<elky> this stuff isn't coloured with carbon black, it's brown, so it's not going to look terribly like the stuff monty had
<Flannel> ubottu: tell JamesMowery|away about away
<topyli> well it doesn't have to be black as long as it's good :)
<topyli> best if you can make the drink with something locally available, never mind a little color difference
<elky> yeah
<topyli> if all else fails, we'll start sending bags of turkish pebers!
<elky> i tell you what though, licking one of these on it's own is an intriguing experience
<topyli> heh, most finns are crazy about salmiakki, most other people don't know about it and are terrified when they taste it
<topyli> "what? even your kids eat this?"
<topyli> i think it's wonderful, much better than sweet candy and keeps you awake at work, or at the wheel or wherever
<elky> well, linus wrote about it back at halloween iirc
<topyli> on the blog?
<elky> yeah
<topyli> oh yes found it. a candy rant
<elky> http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/10/candyland.html yeah
<topyli> "this needs to change!" ooh linus can get political, he just needs an issue serious enough
<elky> hehe
<elky> hrm, there's alot of floaties in this vodka. is it supposed to have floaties?
<topyli> i don't think so
<topyli> hmm
<elky> probably part of the dissolving process
<topyli> yes something's coming off the candy
<elky> there's a few stuck to the bottom, and they look fuzzy grey in the areas not stuck to the glass, so that'd be what it is
<elky> where the sal ammoniac is dissolving and leaving a fur of the candy
<topyli> at least they're dissolving, and so soon too
<topyli> perhaps vodka is a better stuff for dissolving things than water to begin with
<elky> alcohol is a good 'cleansing' agent, remember
<Flannel> yay solvents!
<elky> this ruskov vodka is good. i could have got finnish vodka, but it didnt say how many times it was distilled. this stuff is double distilled, and only $2 more than the cheap single-distilled crap
<elky> and $10+ less than triple distilled stuff
<topyli> yeah and if you're about to mix the vodka with something, you don't really have to get the best stuff
<elky> well, even the uber cheap stuff has 'that taste'
<elky> i'm talking AUD$20 bottles of vodka. it has that nasty chemical taste to it, even in OJ or whatever
<topyli> looking at the second  photo, seems to be working
<elky> yeah
<elky> it clouded up after i had a dozen buttons in and whirled it around a bit
<elky> i actually work with a turkish guy who could probably tell me where i could get the turkish pastilles
<topyli> actually they're swedish i think, they just call them turkish :)
<Flannel> "which step do I start"?  honestly?
<elky> i'm sure if i asked around i could find a finn
<Flannel> start at, that is.
<topyli> well i do know there are lots of finns in brisbane, not sure about the rest of the country
<topyli> wikipedia says it's "tyrkisk peber" and it's danish
<elky> well, i'm laying it on it's side now, and i'm going to go have a bath, since i stink
<prince_jammys> sheperd: 'linux sux' troll, #ubuntu
<prince_jammys> oops, kicked already
<prince_jammys> bye
 * jussi01 waves to all!
<topyli> o/
<topyli> i'm pretty sure howdoidothis is failtroll, kewln00b, failfailtroll etc
<topyli> on -ot
<ikonia> I don't think he is as he's talking about a solid topic with reasonable information
<topyli> more clueful perhaps, yes
<ubottu> fosco_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> jpds: well spotted
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> jussi01: well spotted
<jussi01> grrr
<jpds> Hi.
<bazhang> o/
<jpds> ubot2: lobs-#ubuntu-classroom
<jpds> ubot2: logs-#ubuntu-classroom
<jpds> !logs-#ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Channel logs can be found at Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - See also !OpenWeek - See also !OpenWeek
<Nafallo> ehrm. say what now
<elky> -classroom is where Open Weeks are held
<jpds> The factoid seems to repeat itself a bit though.
<topyli> it's a chorus
<elky> ah
<Escsun> elky, pm 1 min
<ikonia> nice parting message
<ikonia> ljl has been quite for a while, anyone know if he's ok
<jpds> is idle : 0 days 0 hours 0 mins 3 secs
<ikonia> not seen him speak for ages
<bazhang> you woke him :)
<elky> topyli, can you please explain to snuxoll what this moron is doing
<elky> topyli, oh goodie, here comes the guilt card
<topyli> fortunately i think snuxoll gave up
<ikonia> eyes on tavish - he's been a problem in #ubuntu 
<ikonia> (now in ot)
<topyli> a bit dodgy sometimes on ot too
<ikonia> I've given him a reasonably serious talking to in the past
<ikonia> although I can't remember all the details
<topyli> he doesn't do outrageously bad offenses, there's just a certain style
<elky> topyli, he's what we call a pseudotroll
<topyli> i call them "jerks" :)
<stefg> someone please kick cahaya-03 from #ubuntu ... he's harrassing people with unsolicited pm requests and generally freakin
<bazhang> <shawnmstout> sudo apt-get install pathtofile/filename.rpm
<bazhang> argh
 * nickrud wishes that actually worked
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> now playing in #kubuntu !!!
<bazhang> only time I have ever been tempted to say: "man apt"
<bazhang> err +get
<nickrud> just in the last week, I've trained 2 beginners not to use alien. Or, they provided their own aversion therapy, I just cleaned up behind :)
<bazhang> hehe
 * genii brews some extra-strong coffee
 * nickrud breaks out the antacids
<genii> nickrud: We're all set then ;)
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> oops sorry jussi01 
<stdin> ikonia: it probably won't work in /msg unless you set a hostmask
<stdin> but then there's nothing stopping everyone setting a hostmask and not using @login at all
<ikonia> I assume a cloak is a vald hostmask
<stdin> yeah, it's just whatever the bot will see
<stdin> mine is *!*@ubuntu/member/stdin
<ikonia> I can use that niceley then
<ikonia> nicley
<stdin> then the bot'll recognise you whenever you connect, whatever your nick (as long as you have your cloak)
<stdin> and you will, as the bot'll ignore you if you're not identified to NickServ anyway ;)
<ikonia> which is handy
<ikonia> could I post this list of users that have bans ranging from Jan 2008 to the end of November 2008 
<ikonia> and see if anyone knows/has any objection to removing them, I've left out any I recognise as a known problem, or with obvious comments, a lot are dhcp addresses, and I've checked with chanserv on some of the nick /cloak based bans and they haven't been seen for a while, 
<ikonia> is it acceptable to post a URL to a list of bans (knowing the channel is logged)
<ikonia> it just contains the channel/ip of the ban
<stdin> anyone can see the banlist in #ubuntu anyway
<ikonia> it would be a good bit of house keeping as there are 64 bans
<ikonia> stdin: fair point
<ikonia> http://alesi.projecthugo.co.uk/banlist.txt
<ikonia> I've left my own bans out as I'm dealing with them now
<ikonia> if there are any you recognise or know are a bad idea shout in the next few days and if no-one objects and the council are happy I'll remove them
<ikonia> most are dyanmic IP's that will have changed by now
<ikonia> be good for the ban list
<ubottu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (dffdgh repeatedly flooding)
<ubottu> redvamp128 called the ops in #ubuntu (dffdgh:)
<Flannel> Oh... that was ... the channel topic
<ikonia> already done
<Flannel> yeah, I saw trying to figure out if it was just a language issue or not
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> uk ISP - so I would expect an awareness of english
<ikonia> (not fact - just my opinion)
<ikonia> ooh it maybe
<ikonia> it's not the isp I thought it was
<Flannel> He ended up just repeating everything that was said to him in the channel
<Flannel> but, started out with polish (??) in latin
<ikonia> impressive
<Flannel> latin being ASCII, of course
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Flannel> Weeee
<Flannel> attack
<Pricey> We're aware and dealing with it.
<ikonia> naughty naughty
<ikonia> that's the same IP range as used on the bot attack channel on irc.geekpanties.com
<ikonia> AGAIN
<stdin> well, that's a new one
<ikonia> that server is just a giant bot host for attacking channels on freenode and its using the same IP range/isp as that attack and the last frew
<ikonia> few
<tomaw> that was fun
<tomaw> you say you've seen them before?
<ikonia> ooh yeah
<ikonia> irc.geekpanties.org channel #ubuntu 2000+ bots wating for an attack
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2000 in launchpad-foundations "System error on team hierarchy pages" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2000
<ikonia> clone of #ubuntu on freenode
<ikonia> roookee (user in #ubuntu) let slip about it - he's involved
<tomaw> hrm
<tomaw> are they still there?
<ikonia> yup
<tomaw> with all the bots?
<ikonia> I'm banned so can't check 
<ikonia> join it and look 2000+ bots 
<ikonia> irc server hosted on a home IP, bots hosted on multiple home ISP's 
<ikonia> got abotu 5 - 6 clones of freenode channels
<ikonia> about
<ikonia> all full of bots which if you wait around gets information to attack networks
<Seeker`> ikonia: "clones"?
<tomaw> hrm
<ikonia> Seeker`: yup
<Seeker`> what exactly do you mena by a clone
<Seeker`> channel of the same name?
<Seeker`> or more involved than that
<ikonia> same topic, name, modes on channels
<Seeker`> what channels?
<tomaw> ikonia: irc.geekpanties.org does not resolve here
<ikonia> errr, #ubuntu, #fedora and a few others
<ikonia> tomaw: hang on 
<ikonia> irc.geekpanties.com
<tomaw> ta
<ikonia> ooh it's changed address too
<ikonia> maria is the user issuing commands
<ikonia> my IP got banned when I busted them
<ikonia> think ljl did too
<Pricey> They liked me when I took a butchers.
<Pricey> Can't rememeber the oper I talked to over there, but they were here too. Might check logs when I get access to them later.
<ikonia> Pici: they liked you ?
<ikonia> how nice
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry - not pici
<Pricey> Ah it was Maria.
<ikonia> the comcast IP's you just banned highlighted in #ubuntu which where the same ones as the bots in geekpanties
<Pricey> forget the nick here though
<ikonia> rooooookeeeeeeeeeeee was one
<ikonia> (change number of ooo's and eeee's
<tomaw> seems they have modified things
<ikonia> oh really
<tomaw> all clients I could see in #ubuntu were spoofed
<ikonia> the server IP has changed, that's for certain
<ikonia> I'll rephrase then, the ip's being spoofed some of them showed up as geekpanties #ubuntu bot IP's
<tomaw> 22:11 -!-    #ubuntu Kaze378   H   0  Kaze@378 [Kaze no. 378]
<tomaw> that's all they show as now so nothing even slightly useful
<ikonia> looks like a tidy up after being busted
<ikonia> (in my opinion)
<tomaw> potentially
<ikonia> not saying it is them, but the IP's highlighted
<ikonia> which was a match
<tomaw> why did they ban you?
<ikonia> because I busted them doing a bot attack
<ikonia> I had my nick as panties4274 or some other bot nick
<ikonia> and when they issues a command I didn't respond so they saw I wasn't a bot
<tomaw> they do seem to have a few k clients
<tomaw> but their ircd is hiding them addresses so it's not that useful
<tomaw> I'll poke around and see what I can find out
<ikonia> I've seen 2 - 3 bot attackes like that which showed a number of their IP addresses
<Pricey> Did that website do hacked cable modems or am I imagining that?
<tomaw> Do you have a list of hosts before they started spoofing them?
<ikonia> tomaw: don't know, I'll have to check my logs
<ikonia> Pricey: the website always seemed to have very little information on it when I looked
<stdin> #ubuntu still +r ?
<Pricey> Should ok now.
<Seeker`> ikonia: ever get your electronics sorted?
<ikonia> sort of, playing with it
#ubuntu-ops 2009-02-08
<ikonia> think it's bed time, night
<Seeker`> night
 * ikonia returns
<Flannel> triumphantly?
<Seeker`> fail at bed?
<ikonia> pretty much
<ikonia> tired but can't settle
<Seeker`> :/
<Seeker`> you could buy me a TV if you are bored
<Seeker`> ikonia: ^
<Flannel> jrib: er?  qb|away?
<jrib> yeah
<Flannel> What'd he do?
<jrib> |away
<jrib> for months
<Flannel> He.... hasn't changed his nick in 24 hours at least...
<Flannel> so?  If it never changes....
<jrib> it does
<Seeker`> it isn't nickspam then
<Flannel> It hasn't in the past 24 hours.
<jrib> doh
<jrib> I did check my logs, but misread the date
<jrib> thanks
<jrib> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/02/06/%23ubuntu.txt 
<ikonia> Seeker`: sorry was away from desk
<ikonia> @bansearch pepperjack
<ikonia> wake up bot !
<ubottu> No matches found for pepperjack!n=happy@h139.132.89.75.dynamic.ip.windstream.net in any channel
<ikonia> topyli: hope your on the ball in -ot
<nickrud> -offtopic needs that emergency ubuntu-ops character
<bazhang> heh
<nickrud> good luck baz
<ikonia> topyli: was active there a minute ago 
<bazhang> or at least get some fresher trolls
<bazhang> this guy continues with the 3rd party apps for the mac are more user friendly etc than linux
<nickrud> as if we care
<bazhang> what?
<nickrud> if 3d party mac apps are whatever
<bazhang> someone must have kidnapped nickrud 
<bazhang> I would have expected a witty reply there :)
<Flannel> Anyone seen any other activity (advertisements) from Torikun?  Except in #u a few minutes ago (and now in my LoCo channel)
<nickrud> wit is only applied to interesting people, not trolls
<nickrud> Flannel, no
<Flannel> nickrud: I really wonder why random people from around the world come to *my* loco channel
<nickrud> all the fruits,nuts and flakes end up in -california. Sheesh.
<nickrud> I thought you already knew that
<Flannel> Go away!  We have enough crazys already!  We are self sufficient in that regard too!
<ikonia> he' gone
<Flannel> mark him?
<ikonia> he's known
<ikonia> well known
<ikonia> he's seen his public warning
<ikonia> so there is no come back
<ikonia> !enter | ikonia 
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<bazhang> aka riceisnotpurple
<Flannel> right, but he won't be searchable in bt
<Flannel> Or is he already
<ikonia> so many nicks no idea
<ikonia> I know elk kicked him a day ago 
<ikonia> can't remember what nick
<Flannel> IPs are better anyway
<Flannel> (see:  current problem)  ;)
<ikonia> hey Amaranth is wearing his real nick
 * Amaranth hides
 * elky watches -ot and 'hrm's
<topyli> morning
<topyli> operating systems specialists at work there
<Flannel> What on earth did he just say?
<Flannel> Oh, recurse
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, bizkit said: !ubottu is a sexy beast
<topyli> ok, who taught ubottu to brag?
<Flannel> Mmmm, was that a hiccup? or just me?
<topyli> just you
<Flannel> I got a message from fdsae upon joining #u, I'm wondering if its a non-cloaked person onjoin
<Flannel> mmm, who just left.
<elky> topyli, so now i have some very dark brown aniseedy vodka, with a heap of white lumps in the bottom. i think that beeswax was not an insignificant amount
<topyli> hrm, that's cosmetic but still not nice
<topyli> did you taste it?
<Myrtti> whee
<elky> topyli, yeah, it has a bit of a waxy taste, which i suspect a run through a coffee filter would cure
<elky> if i had a funnel, i'd do this, but i suspect i'll have to do it tomorrow
<topyli> yes the filter will also make a great breakfast for the morning after
<topyli> elky: you got it sweet enough? it shouldn't taste too much like vodka. which you already know so meh :)
<elky> topyli, it's not sickly, which is good
<topyli> yes too much is bad too
<elky> Monty's stuff was sweeter, but i suspect once i de-wax this, it'll be ok
<topyli> if not, apply more candy :)
<elky> it's good as it is
<elky> any more, and it'd be too much salmiakki
<elky> i'd probably sooner add some extra sugar
<elky> rather than more of those buttons
<topyli> yeah
<elky> they were double salt, remember
<topyli> yeah
<elky> uh oh... look who's back
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> he and abcd'etc should get along fine
<jrib> !-clone
<ubottu> clone aliases: cloning - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by LjL on 2008-11-23 17:58:12
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, scon said: !User is not reachable in kopete
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, claybustr said: !emc2 is EMC2 is a software system for computer control of machine tools such as milling machines, cutting machines, robots, hexapods, etc. http://www.linuxcnc.org/
<jussi01> !scope > claybustr
<nickrud>  says who?
<jussi01> nickrud: ???
<nickrud> it's unfair to ubottu to artificially limit his knowledge 
<jussi01> nickrud: hang aon a sec, how are we limiting his knowledge?
<nickrud> jussi01, a joke, and apparently a very lame one, in response to scope :)
<jussi01> and I correct myself
<jussi01> nickrud: hang aon a sec, how are we limiting her knowledge?
<jussi01> P
<jussi01> nickrud: ahh
<nickrud> oh, so you're a sexist, don't think wobot's should be overloaded?
<jussi01> !gender | nickrud
<ubottu> nickrud: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<nickrud> and a very good sunday morning to you jussi01 :)
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> anyway, Im off to watch some football :)
<ubottu> _VIM_ called the ops in #ubuntu (SupernalTriad)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !hearttime is <reply> ♥ ♥ ♥
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Commie_Cary said: !mental houses is were I belong
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ryaxnb said:  !nick is apparently the wrong factoid
<Nafallo> o_O
<topyli> apparently he tried to escape it with a space, but failed
<Nafallo> mostly looked at the other two :-)
<ubottu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (noo7)
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> Seeker`: pong
<Seeker`> I'm not sure which version of my mootbot code is most up to date, so could you possibly email Daviey the contents of /path/to/mootbot/scripts/mootbot
<Seeker`> from whichever server the bot is currently running from
<Seeker`> nalioth: ^
 * nalioth blinks
<Seeker`> Daviey is going to do some bot redevlopment
<Daviey> Or at the very least host one for ubuntu-uk.. we've had some troubles with MootBot :(
<nickrud> wow flannel, no tolerance at all today :)
<Flannel> nickrud: Its a slow processes.  He was warned by me twice yesterday (once on away, once later on another return) and I removed him for it yesterday as well (after another time)
<Flannel> He's come back, and did it again, so, he'll get to come chat with us, since he's either malicious, or entirely ignorant.
<nickrud> thrice warned is pretty tolerant. I don't wait that long usually.
<Myrtti> may I curse a bit? no? nevermind then 
<Seeker`> Myrtti: whats wrong?
<Myrtti> I sprained my ankle just before leaving Brussels
<Myrtti> basically fell on my face at the bus stop
<Myrtti> I felt really smart afterwards.
<Myrtti> REALLY SMART.
<Myrtti> reheheeeeally smart.
<Seeker`> :/
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-08
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: pae is <reply>Your text goes here
<erUSUL> sorry typo ;)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> yikes
<ubottu> chelz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> bastid_raZor called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> srlopez called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> g6035 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> julito^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> enzo_29 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> miguel_ayu called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> h7673 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> sincero called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> verona| called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> camila called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> alex^ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> fabian28 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> z4021 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> joelito called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (20))
<elky> !staff plzkthx
<elky> !staff | plzkthx
<ubottu> plzkthx: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Trek> i realize we've got superspammers in #ubuntu... you considered reporting them to the #freenode staff?
<Trek> sorry, i'm just wondering is all
<bazhang> Trek, yep thanks
<elky> Trek, we have noted it to the dozen who sit here.
<Trek> thanks.  :)
<tsimpson> the bot should ignore them if they come back in other channels, that'll at least stop them from making the bot flood a channel
<tsimpson> ("the bot" being ubottu)
<bazhang> thanks tsimpson
<rww> Good evening! I just noticed that DaemonFC, aka "Ryan Farmer", aka "not the most valued contributor to Ubuntu's IRC channels" is in #ubuntu. I don't know whether he's actually banned right now, but it might be wise to keep an eye on him either way.
<Tm_T> !away > xnt14[sleep]
<Jordan_U> "annecoulter" is trolling #ubuntu
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, ubuntu+1 is <alias> lucid
<Myrtti> oh god
<Myrtti> stupidity
<mneptok> please do not invoke the name of the Almighty during a discussion of ReiserFS
<mneptok> i just banned darthanubis from #ubuntu. his attitude is horrible, and he refers others to the rules while breaking them himself.
<bazhang> yep
<mneptok> darthanubis: do you know why you were banned?
<darthanubis> So you people actually do know how to mod a channel?
<darthanubis> All the crap I see tolerated that goes on, and I get kicked
<mneptok> excellent. so you agree the ban was warranted.
<darthanubis> Or perhaps someone got a bug up their butt?
<mneptok> if there will be nothing else, please abide by this channel's policies noted in the /topic.
<darthanubis> Since I can't idle here, am I banned from #ubuntu or what?
<mneptok> yes you are.
<mneptok> and if you wish to dicsuss the ban, and your behavior that caused it, return in 48h and i'll talk about it with you.
<darthanubis> And no, I won'tclear my ignore list.
 * mneptok bets he's on that list
<Myrtti> yes you are banned.
<darthanubis> because ....?
<tsimpson> if you want to discuss it, you should take to the operator who banned you
<darthanubis> The message said kicked not banned?
<Myrtti> that is usually a good indicator of who banned you
<tsimpson> the ban was set after the kick
<darthanubis> tsimpson: thank you for understanding what I actually typed
<Flannel> darthanubis: You'll likely want to remove mneptok from your ignore list so you can speak with him.
<mneptok> FWIW i would appreciate no other op remvoing this ban.
<darthanubis> Usually you get a warning and so long as no other infraction is incurred you are not kicked much less banned.
<tsimpson> you quite clearly knew the rules, and choose to disregard them
<darthanubis> Seems that ignoring this "op" is what got me banned and nothing more.
<mneptok> hardly.
<Flannel> darthanubis: I imagine he had no idea that you were ignoring him when you were banned.
<darthanubis> tsimpson: on the contrary, I knew the rules and stopped right at them
<darthanubis> Violation, warning, and cease and desist.
<darthanubis> I ceased, and desisted
<Flannel> darthanubis: If you call this ceasing: 22:46 < darthanubis> iflema: watch your fucking mouth
<tsimpson> the warning is to inform someone of the rules
<tsimpson> you knew them, so the warning was not needed
<tsimpson> knowing the rules is warning enough not to break them
<darthanubis> Flannel: that was what incurred the warnning. You can't find anything after that. Because I ceased.
<Flannel> darthanubis: You were giving the warning yourself.
<darthanubis> tsimpson: So we make up these things as we go along then?
<tsimpson> if you know something is wrong, but choose to do it anyway, someone saying "don't do that again" is pointless
<mneptok> folks may also want to check the bantracker for an illustrated history of this type of behavior.
<Flannel> darthanubis: The fact that you were condoning the language of someone else indicates you were well aware of the language policies and knowingly chose to disregard them.  No warning is necessary.
<darthanubis> Well, that is concensus then.
<darthanubis> Now does an infraction such as this warrent a BAN by the might Ubuntu Lords?
<mneptok> this is not the first ban for disruptive behavior.
<Flannel> darthanubis: You're banned right now, yes.
<mneptok> so yes, given the repetetive, unrepentant nature of this user.
<darthanubis> Yes, but I guess I'am asking how long does theban last?
<Flannel> darthanubis: Come back in a week and we'll talk some more.
<tsimpson> it lasts until one of use remove it
<tsimpson> no automatic removal
<darthanubis> Ha! Right
<mneptok> again, i would appreciate no one but myself removing this particular ban
<bazhang> mneptok, understood
<mneptok> xie xie
<darthanubis> Of all the trols that pollute that channel I get the ban. I'm speechless. But amused. Thank you.
<Myrtti> mneptok: put it as anote in the bt
<Myrtti> ;-)
<tsimpson> yes, there are worse people in the world. no, that does not excuse your behaviour
<mneptok> Myrtti: quite right.
<darthanubis> I'm not asking to be excused Heir OP
<darthanubis> just having a good laugh about the grandious self importance on display
<tsimpson> well, if there is nothing more, I direct you to the topic of this channel
<tsimpson> specifically the part about idling
<darthanubis> Is this being logged somewhere. I;d like to keep this and print it out for my wall.
<tsimpson> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> !1984
<bazhang> whoops
<darthanubis> thanks
<tsimpson> please move the forward to a ban if not done already
<mneptok> he has an interesting defintion of "speechless"
<darthanubis> I can't find the log for this channel
<tsimpson> it's there
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi bazhang
<mneptok> dholbach: moin
<dholbach> hi mneptok
<Myrtti> intresting conversation, that
<ubottu> darthanubis called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> .____.
<tsimpson> jussi01: he knows what it is
<bazhang> ubuntu game server? such a thing exists?
<Myrtti> I had no idea
<bazhang> from user Buzza
<Tm_T> jussi01: ^
<jussi01> you can make a server for games on ubuntu, but is he looking for a finished ready product?
<bazhang> whoa secret game server for ubuntu members
<bazhang> err never mind, it exists
<jussi01> I knew there was a debian server for pioneers.. :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: interested to act on #k ?
<Tm_T> if needed, that is, I need to do stuff around here
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Linux-CLI is Panarchy ban evading - put a forward on his ip to catch
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<elky> i was wondering why i found that nick obnoxious.
<ikonia> he signed in as panarchy (same old IP address) found he was still banned and changed his nick
<ikonia> put a forward on the IP so he's forwaded here so we at least know before hand he's strying to ban dodge
<ikonia> hello panarchy
<ikonia> talk of the devil
<ikonia> Linux-CLI: / panarchy - how can we help you today
<ikonia> Linux-CLI: / Panarchy we can see you are active in #freenode, do you need something from us ?
<ikonia> Linux-CLI: if you are not going to respond, please leave the channel and return when you have an issue
<Myrtti> Linux-CLI: OHAI! how's things?
<Myrtti> Linux-CLI: as ikonia said, if you don't have anything to say, please leave, or you'll be removed
<ikonia> he's also on line as BSD-CLI
<ubottu> rob_p called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #bzr, vila said: ubottu: your humour is thick
<Tm_T> whops, that wasn't he plan ):
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ?
<jussi01> Tm_T: /msg him please
<Tm_T> latter one especially was mistake
<Tm_T> sorry again to all, I have way too sleepy eyes ->
<jussi01> Tm_T: have you /msg'ed and apologised?
<Tm_T> jussi01: I have
<jussi01> excellent :)
 * Tm_T shames
<jussi01> Tm_T: no need, we all make mistakes :)
<Tm_T> I'm too old for that? (:)
<Tm_T> making mistakes, that is
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> intresting stuff at #ubuntu, Gary are you available to have a look?
<Myrtti> ah, I see something is happening already
<DJones> Hi, don't know if this is something to be concerned about in #ubuntu, but the last few minutes have seen a lot of joins with similar idents KLBKvTurk
<Myrtti> they are being k-lined as we speak
<DJones> ok, just noticed
<Myrtti> there's still some joining
<Gary> it's a game of whack a mole
<Myrtti> it indeed is :-(
<jussi01> oh cmon, dont you guys like whack-a-mole?
<Gary> not when I am at work and busy
 * MenZa hugs Gary
<MenZa> Someone should seriously write an IRC client that outputs joins as a game of whack-a-mole.
<MenZa> That would be fantastic.
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> I'd want to know what he's up to
<Myrtti> I've got a feeling that he's up to something bad with his access to /
<Myrtti> without realising it
<Myrtti> it's bound to end in blood and tears
<Tm_T> that's the typical case in my experience
<Myrtti> fortunately nobody told him to gksudo nautilus yet
<Myrtti> that would be outright disaster
<Myrtti> I had to ask
<MenZa> Myrtti: Installing icon themes in rootspace. ._.
<Myrtti> nothing surprises me anymore
<MenZa> heh
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<ubottu> In ubottu, gerry__ said: !remember <alias> putt
<Myrtti> !putt
<Myrtti> kek
 * Pici rolls eyes
<Pici> !cookie | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Myrtti> I guess that was a bit snappy answer
 * Myrtti hangs head in shame
<Pici> Myrtti: I didn't think so.
<Pici> It was fine, given the answer that you got,.
<Myrtti> not even the "ask the pixies"?
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> pangeran...
<Myrtti> does anyone happen to have the ident of guest17851 in their backlogs?
<Myrtti> doh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: pangeran?
<Myrtti> so it is...
<Myrtti> I wonder how common it is
<Tm_T> my logs doesn't have it often, so not very common
<Myrtti> dummy didn't get a message on join
<Myrtti> there it went
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed pangeran appears only today in my logs in any form
<Tm_T> except as part of sentence 3 weeks ago
<Myrtti> whatabout yesterday, it was the ident of the spam bot
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes, that and today
<Tm_T> from several years of logs (:)
 * Myrtti rolls eyes at -ot
<Tm_T> he doesn't need me? ):
 * jpds gets frustrated at ionut for Doing It Wrong.
<Pici> Thats not once an hour..
<jpds> Fools.
<Myrtti> this Timmarshall is making very limited amount of sense to me
<Pici> curious
<Pici> I think he means 'want' not 'wont'
<Myrtti> probably
 * Myrtti facepalms repeatedly
 * Pici sighs
<Myrtti> the stupidity, it hurts
<Myrtti> ho-hum
<Myrtti> time for bed, methinks
<Myrtti> yup.
<Myrtti> goodnight
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sleep well
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from `moose`)
<ikonia> really not comfotable with LuciusSir's advice in #ubuntu
<ikonia> what's idory up to ??
<Tm_T> ikonia: some antispam
<ikonia> ah
<paul_bunyan> I need to get my university unbanned
<paul_bunyan> from #ubuntu
<paul_bunyan> who do i talk to
<paul_bunyan> HELLO?
<Tm_T> hi
<paul_bunyan> The topic for this channel says you guys reserve the right to remove idlers...that means everyone should be gone except me I guess
<paul_bunyan> some help u guys r
<Tm_T> you may wait someone to contact you, I unfortunately have to go to sleep
<paul_bunyan> alright
<paul_bunyan> cant u guys hire some indians to answer questions
<hatperson> nice work with the narrow bans, guys.
<paul_bunyan> wow
<paul_bunyan> id rather take a shit at a bag and stare at it than ask for help here again you guys are more useless than asshair
<tsimpson> well, you certainly know how to make someone want to help you
<tsimpson> ikonia: ping
<paul_bunyan> why cant we pay some haitians in popcorn to answer support questions? they need the food and we need the support, its mutually beneficial
<tsimpson> !guidelines > paul_bunyan
<ubottu> paul_bunyan, please see my private message
<paul_bunyan> ok for real
<paul_bunyan> you guys banned the entire university of arizona from #ubuntu
<paul_bunyan> can someone lift it
<tsimpson> you are not convincing me that there are people there who should be allowed in #ubuntu
<paul_bunyan> um
<paul_bunyan> you banned an entire university
<paul_bunyan> if you learned how to ban properly maybe we wouldnt have this issue
<paul_bunyan> if you want an entire university shut off from contacting ubuntu support so be it
<tsimpson> actually, I didn't, but you are failing to convince me that I should remove the ban
<paul_bunyan> because you have banned thousands of people who had nothing to do with the banning..
<tsimpson> there aren't thousands of people from your IP on this network
<paul_bunyan> how many are there
<paul_bunyan> ok thats besides the point
<paul_bunyan> w/e
<tsimpson> there is, in fact, 1
<tsimpson> you
<paul_bunyan> if u dont want to unban a university go ahead
<paul_bunyan> thts bs
<jpds> paul_bunyan: He's right.
<paul_bunyan> because i have someone else right next to me trying to log on
<jpds> 23:19:29 [Freenode] [!]          * paul_bunyan H   0  ~victor@uawifi-nat-210-24.arizona.edu [purple]
<paul_bunyan> hm
<jpds> OK.
<Tm_T> jpds: can you remove ubot4 from -fi please? ubot3 came online (:
 * Tm_T shouldn't set up jazz when going to sleep, brains full of action
<Tm_T> jpds: thanks (:)
<Tm_T> good night you all and hugs!
<Pici> fyi: /who works differently now that users are set +i by default.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-09
<ubottu> kklimonda called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Flannel> freenode being attacked?
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> does anyone know guy van sanden's nick?
<Flannel> jussi01: nocturn
<jussi01> Flannel: ahh, thanks
<mneptok> i thought it was "i❤jussi"
<Tm_T> mneptok: it was, but not anymore
<mneptok> now it's i_✂_jussi
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> tsimpson: thank you for sorting out arizona time wasters
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> a new kernel? wow.
<mneptok> Ubuntu switched to HURD
<topyli> ubuntu gnu/gnu
<jussi01> morning all
<Myrtti> ho hum
<jussi01> ROCK on Oulu has google goodness also!
<topyli> tapanila as well. i just peeked at Ulla of the Sea and Arvi the Sports Encyclopaedia chilling outside my favorite pub in the summer
<Myrtti> ssssshhhh.
<Myrtti> offtopic!
<Myrtti> resume your idling!
<topyli> zooming in, that's not in fact ulla but topyli :)
<Myrtti> !away > linucks[afk]
<Myrtti> let's see what kind of a storm that stirs up
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I'm not patient enough
<bazhang> ugh
<Myrtti> ghnnannaahhahhaha
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> they're giving help to setup xampp
 * MenZa pokes `sudo tasksel`
<ikonia> xampp is not supported
<jussi01> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Myrtti> I know, but I've given up
<Myrtti> you go ahead and guide them
<bazhang> he's calling it 'lampp'
<Myrtti> I'm having a lunch break
<ikonia> ok, lets look
<jussi01> Peoples, If you have people who are giving bad advice, feel free to invite them to join #ubuntu-irc-helpers and help them get educated. there are a lot of people who could become very good helpers if they learned how to help.
<Myrtti> jussi01: and I still think that channel is stupid idea, and I'm not there personally, so I don't feel comfortable inviting anyone there.
<MenZa> I've suggested the repository lamp stack instead, and I'm guiding him through it now.
<jussi01> Myrtti: thats fine, you are welcome to have your thoughts and actions. However, there are others here who do see it as useful.
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<Myrtti> no probs
<Myrtti> NullCounter is really starting to annoy me
<Pici> Myrtti: is it?
<Myrtti> a bit
<Pici> Myrtti: gone
<Myrtti> Pici: then again, I could have put it on ignore
<Pici> Myrtti: No, I have a better way of getting the data, just need to figure out perl first though.
 * genii makes coffee
 * gnomefreak closed the window too fast. did anyone else get a PM from someone speaking in <insert language here>?
<Myrtti> kicked already
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thanks
<eagles0513875> hey jussi01 i am here
<jussi01> Hiya eagles0513875.
<eagles0513875> two weeks ago you told me to come back and talk to you about my bans
<jussi01> sure :)
<eagles0513875> any chance that i can get my bans lifted
<jussi01> eagles0513875: Ive thought about it a fair bit, and you want to contribute to ubuntu/kubuntu, is that correct?
<eagles0513875> yes it is
<eagles0513875> and i have been with ubuntu-mozilla team and asac a bit but had to put it on hold due to college getting a bit hectic this yr
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ok, what behaviour do you feel is correct in a devel channel?
<ikonia> I'm curious as to why you need access to those channels to contribute ?
<eagles0513875> firstly one needs to know what they are doign to be in a devel channel. and only discussion in a developers channel is development related topics
<jussi01> ikonia: and others, please leave this conversation to me for now.
<eagles0513875> just like kubuntu is support devel channels are for development only
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ok, great. so do you understand why you were banned last time?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> and motu i was offtopic i believe as well in that channel
<eagles0513875> that channel is for discussion of new packages or to update existing packages any other discussion is offtopic
<eagles0513875> and inappropriate
<jussi01> eagles0513875: also, do you understand you shouldnt say you can do things that you cannot commit to?
<eagles0513875> that as well i have learned its best to keep my mouth shut
<eagles0513875> sometimes i admit i do have a big mouth and sometimes say stuff before thinking
<eagles0513875> jussi01: i believe one of the bans was for ban evading cuz i used a different nick on irc as well that was totally on accident
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ok, can you commit to keeping it relevant and truthful in development channels?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> it might be some time before i woudl head in there
<eagles0513875> if i dont need to be in there i wont idle in there
<jussi01> eagles0513875: which particular area are you looking to contribute in, where do you feel your talents work best?
<eagles0513875> testing but that is for everyone. i would also really like to pick up packaging
<jussi01> Ok, here is what I will do, I am going to provisionally unban you from #ubuntu-motu. However, I will replace the ban without notice if there are complaints or I notice that you are not contributing positively to the channel.
<eagles0513875> what if i dont go in there at all
<jussi01> eagles0513875: then there is no need for me to ban you again :)
<eagles0513875> just also would like to get into bug fixing but right now i think it would be best to wait as my programming knowledge isnt the greatest
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I want that you can contribute, but your past behaviour gives me warnings. start with one item and others will flow from it.
<eagles0513875> my thoughts exactly
<eagles0513875> since my programming knowledge is quite limited atm i think i would best be put to good use packaging :) as im quite versatile with the command line
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ok, so I will now unban you from #ubuntu-motu, please use your time in there wisely and respectfully.
<ikonia> don't lie
<jussi01> ikonia: not now please.
<eagles0513875> ikonia: im not lying i prefer using command line over alot of the gui front ends that are available in kubuntu
<ikonia> I don't see how a gui has anything to do with packaging
<eagles0513875> packaging is all command line based
<eagles0513875> im quite used to navigating my way around the command line is what im trying to say. lately i have been compiling alot of stuff from source now i just need to figure out how to package it
<ikonia> but you don't know the commands
<jussi01> eagles0513875: as i mentioned, please use your access to #ubuntu-motu wisely. Have a nice day.
<jussi01> ikonia: please.
 * gnomefreak feels stupid enough so im not posting this to list. am i John and if so what did i say :(
<eagles0513875> thanks jussi01
<ikonia> jussi01: no
<ikonia> jussi01: I'm sorry - but htis is just a repeat of the smame old stuff
<ikonia> publicly log my total dissaproval for that
<jussi01> ikonia: he gets a chance, if he messes it up, he is gone again.
<Mamarok> jussi01: you are aware that there will be a big mess in no time, aren't you?
<ikonia> he's got many chances
<ikonia> =he's blown them
 * Mamarok gives him a week at most
<ikonia> he's still talking nonsense in #kubuntu-offtopic about learning C and packaging
<ikonia> it's total lies and time wasting of peoples resources
<gnomefreak> he has his days. but agreed he asks about it a bit much
<ikonia> if you want to unban him - fine, but I'm logging my disagremment with that
<jussi01> ikonia: its not going to be there very long.
<ikonia> what's not ?
<jussi01> his unbanning, if what you say is true. Ill be keeping an eye on him.
<ikonia> I totally disagree
<ikonia> and I'm a bit frustrated that multiple ops have made it clear they don't believe he should be involved in those channels
<ikonia> but that's your call to make
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Evgenii)
<Myrtti> deliim comes from an ip with troubled
<Myrtti> troubles before
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: no, es is <reply>En la mayoría de canales de ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (judokita Amanda98)
 * Mamarok is seriously doubting about the soberness of some people in #kubuntu...
<Myrtti> !no, es is <reply> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Mamarok> OK, food time, can somebody have a look at #kubuntu, please? Some people in there are not really sober apparently
<ubottu> In ubottu, skylineR390 said: so this mnimal cd is a another version of ubuntu??
<Pici> !bot > skylineR390
 * genii checks to make sure he's here
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> is it just me, or does the stuff ejvk34 says feel very unrelated?
<Seveas> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/static/downloads/code/chanserv.py -- now works with new freenode
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (ejvk34)
<Myrtti> I guess that answered that question
<Myrtti> Seveas: thanks :-)
<Seveas> Do you mind if I hang around a bit to support it? Since I don't do any active op'ing myself I might not see some bugs so it's easier to just hang in here and wait for people to complai about brokenness
<Myrtti> I don't use it myself so I have no opinion in either way
<Seveas> It's pretty much a full rewrite so bugs may pop up
<Myrtti> MK-BB: hi, how can we help you?
<tsimpson> Seveas: just testing it out, I noticed you can't set a real-name or account ban, except with lart
<tsimpson> other than that, it seems to work great
<Seveas> tsimpson, /cs ban -r nickname here
<Seveas> tsimpson, /cs ban $r:realname
<Seveas> same for -a / $a
<tsimpson> oh right, /me reads the source properly
<Seveas> /cs lart is nothing more than /cs ban -nihra :)
<tsimpson> well that works great then
<tsimpson> MK-BB: please don't idle here unless you need us
<tsimpson> Seveas: the remove message cut-off ;)
<Seveas> I did mention bugs, didn't I :)
<Seveas> (fixed now)
<Seveas> some more issues fixed: kickban failed, ban for gateway/* users now defaults to *!(ident)@gateway/*
<Myrtti> does mute do +z too
<Seveas> no
<ikonia> Seveas: kudos to you
<bazhang> some very nonsense comments from by_your_command
<ikonia> agreed
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-10
<ubottu> Magnesium called the ops in #ubuntu (Zippo|)
<ubottu> CShadowRun called the ops in #ubuntu (|Zippo|)
<niko> no ops alive ?
<ubottu> Magnesium called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<tsimpson> there we go
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (By_Your_Command)
<bazhang> looks like he was just waiting to start up again when he thought no on was watching the channel (by_your_command)
<bazhang> err no one
<jussi01> O/
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from q0k)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<ikonia> assistance in -women
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Tm_T> see bactas realname
<bazhang> yikes
<Tm_T> anyone who has time, you might like to have word with him about that
 * Tm_T goes back lurking
<ikonia> Tm_T: it's been like that for ages
<ikonia> it's "ok"
<ikonia> it's a play on Arnolds Schatzanager's name
<ikonia> it doesn't say "fuck" or "nigger" despite implying it
<ikonia> this is what annoys me, the constant pushing of the limit
<mneptok> ikonia: i hope you don't plan on having kids ;)
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I'm covered
<Tm_T> mneptok: ah, how that differs from IRC? (;
<Tm_T> ikonia: I don't think it's "ok" until that comes from -women team too ):
<ikonia> Tm_T: how can it not be, it doesn't have anything actually offensive in it
<ikonia> it's just an implication
<Tm_T> I don't think it's that simple
<ikonia> I don't see why not. Is the name offensive or abusive, no, can't do anything
<ikonia> (can't believe I'm defending this)
<nigel_nb> A user named  Speedy1 (~Speedy@bzq-79-180-18-85.red.bezeqint.net) seems to be cross-posting spam in various channels
<Tm_T> ikonia: we cant have a word? I'm not suggesting any heavy measures
<ubottu> vish called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<bazhang> nigel_nb, thanks freenode staff have been apprised
<nigel_nb> ah. thanks :)
<ikonia> informed staff
<ikonia> Tm_T: what do you suggest we say, "Hi, you've got a real name that if you re-arrange the letters and substitue others for them spells out a reacist comment"
<ikonia> Tm_T: I know what you're saying, and I agree with it, but how much effort goes into policing this guy ????
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed
<ikonia> would you ask my to change my real name if it was zexygurl
<mneptok> Tm_T: if you ban your children from your channel, you get arrested.
<Tm_T> mneptok: hrr, have to invite them back then
 * Tm_T hides
 * MenZa fervently points to freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
<Tm_T> MenZa: indeed, that is very good article
<MenZa> it's a very good document to use.
<ikonia> come on , the guy is a massive known network issue
<ikonia> are you really suggesting that after 1000000+ bans in multiple channels we need to try harder to catalyst with him ?
<MenZa> I can't say I know who we're talking about, specifically
 * MenZa reads up
<ikonia> mneptok: bacta
<ikonia> and his suggestive real name
<MenZa> ...Bacta?
<MenZa> oH.
<MenZa> oh.*
<MenZa> He's... a pretty lost cause.
<mneptok> ikonia: uh ... why are you pointing me at this?
 * MenZa slaps mneptok 
<ikonia> mneptok: because I'm a moron typer
<MenZa> :D
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> the realname is offensive and stupid, and not his real name i'm sure, if you ask me. please don't ask me :)
<mneptok> ikonia: just wondering if i missed something :)
<ikonia> topyli: I agree, but drawing attention to it just feeds him
<ikonia> the guy can't behave in ANY channel, and constantly pushes the limit,
<MenZa> well, you can't really force people to set REALNAME="Real Name"
<MenZa> :p
<topyli> MenZa, you can ask them to not set reaname=fugganigah
<ikonia> topyli: why ?
<bazhang> honestly, if it's outside of #ubuntu channels, just ignore him.
<mneptok> the realname was chosen to feed his need for attention. i suggest we deny him that need.
<MenZa> It's in #ubuntu though.
<MenZa> mneptok: +1
<ikonia> bazhang: ubuntu #ubuntu-women
<Tm_T> bazhang: he is in ubuntu channels...
<ikonia> topyli: there is nothing offensive about it in real wording
<bazhang> if inside, and he is disruptive, then ban and remove.
<MenZa> If we receive complaints about it, then I say we jump into action.
<topyli> fine then
<ikonia> maybe its time the council look at blanket banning this guy
<Tm_T> MenZa: did I just complain?
<ikonia> the ammount of effort to police him is beyond stupid
<MenZa> Tm_T: I don't know, did you?
<bazhang> ikonia, well let the ops there ban him.
<Tm_T> MenZa: I kind of did (:
<ikonia> bazhang: so should I ban him in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> for having a name that maybe if you re-arrange the latters may be racist
<bazhang> ikonia, is he misbehaving there? or is this the ident issue
<ikonia> bazhang: ident
<MenZa> Eh, /abrn Please re-consider your choice of REALNAME
<MenZa> ?
<ikonia> bazhang: I don't think he should be banned for that
<ikonia> MenZa: why ?
<bazhang> ikonia, nor do I
<ikonia> MenZa: it's nothing rude or offensive as it is
<MenZa> It seems like a pretty silly thing to ban for, it's just stupid.
<ikonia> MenZa: it just suggests rude/offensive
<MenZa> So I'm going with mneptok's solution.
<MenZa> If any of the users in #u start complaining, then we step into action.
<ikonia> best option
<bazhang> there are tons of those. too time-consuming to check every single users ident and PM/ etc
<ikonia> but this raises the question again of how much effort we are taking to police this guy
 * MenZa throttles Tm_T 
<MenZa> Tm_T: Far too much is the answer.
<MenZa> Chances are he'll want more attention later on, and do something we can ban him for properly.
<ikonia> I'm not looking to provoke a ban
<bazhang> no one suggested that
<ikonia> I'm looking at discussion about his overall presense in any of the channels
<bazhang> madpilot's policy seems the best here
<Tm_T> bazhang: mneptok you mean?
<bazhang> Tm_T, madpilot
<Tm_T> btw, are you aware that his mere presence makes people uncomfortable? all due to his history
<Tm_T> I know it keeps me in full alert
<bazhang> users? or ops
<Tm_T> both
<MenZa> mneptok breaks tabcomplete.
<Tm_T> I'm ok having him other channels, but NOT in -women TBH
<ikonia> Tm_T: very aware
<bazhang> he knows the rules. very simple.
<ikonia> Tm_T: hence why I'm looking for discussion about tthe name space
<ikonia> bazhang: and he constantly breaks/pushes them
<Tm_T> ikonia: me too, actually
<bazhang> ikonia, and he is subsequently banned from those channels, such as #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> bazhang: but if his presence is problem? if he doesn't do any mistakes in this particular channel? so the ones with uneasiness should just tolerate it?
<MenZa> ikonia: About namespace-wide bans?
<ikonia> bazhang: he's only banned from #ubuntu-offtopic as other bans keep getting lifted for "another chance" and here we are again discussing him as an issue
<Tm_T> MenZa: we don't have any clear policy even
<MenZa> Tm_T: I know. So bring it up at a meeting.
<MenZa> There's one in three days.
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<Tm_T> MenZa: one of my plans, if I have time (:)
<MenZa> Well, I'll be around for the meeting, so if you add it, let me know if you want me to start the discussion up
<MenZa> Alternatively, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<ikonia> adding to agenda
<Tm_T> ikonia: thanks
<Tm_T> I want clear policy how handle people with 1000+th chance
<christel> may i suggest murder?
<MenZa> hahahaha
<bazhang> yikes. quick! erase the logs!
<ikonia> updated
<MenZa> christel: are the attacks dying down recently, or are you just getting better at K-training them?
<MenZa> ikonia: good good
<christel> MenZa: looks to me like they're going up
<bazhang> MenZa, you must not idle in #freenode then
<christel> they're just wasting less project time and focusing on #freenode for some reason
<christel> which is quite alright, better its #freenode than say #ubuntu :)
<ubottu> jschall called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> multiple trolls in #kubuntu
<ikonia> Tm_T: has them
<Tm_T> if I have time, I'm babysitting
<bazhang> yep :)
<ikonia> Tm_T: I will keep an eye on #k
<MenZa> bazhang: I do, I just don't look at it much
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Myrtti> christel: your joy was a bit premature
<Lanlost> Hi, can someone tell me why I was banned from #ubuntu. Regardless of if the reason is a legitimate reason or not, I didn't see it.
<bazhang> Lanlost, did you see the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<Lanlost> I'm just curious because I was coding and I switched to my irc client and I was no longer in the channel.
<Lanlost> ah
<Lanlost> Right, I'll check it out. Thank you =)
<bazhang> bot attack
<Myrtti> irony of the channel name
<Lanlost> heh
<Lanlost> bot attack making people mass quit/rejoin?
<Lanlost> I'm assuming it is something like that
<bazhang> what port are you using for freenode
<Myrtti> yeah. though our method of educating people and having Ubuntu clients use a correct port by default has assisted in weeding the quits/rejoins
<Lanlost> hrm
<Lanlost> I remember joining #ubuntu before and being forwarded to #ubuntu-read-topic
<Lanlost> but it never said I was banned from #ubuntu before or after forwarding me to that channel
<Lanlost> but give me a sec and I'll do what I need to do there
<Myrtti> might have been the old ircd
<Lanlost> my internet connection went up and down a few times and I have it auto join #ubuntu among a few other channels. It may have just looked like I'm having that problem. Regardless, I'll do the steps again
<bazhang> ok :)
<Lanlost> I was screwing around with my router the other day because someone was trying to send me something over DCC and you know how that can be.
<bazhang> which client
<Lanlost> No matter what I did, it wouldn't work. Turned out I had the ports forwarded fine, it was him but who knows what I did when I was desperate
<Lanlost> xchat
<bazhang> set ignore on dcc ctcp then
<Lanlost> hah, I had auto accept on.
<Lanlost> That's right, once we finally got it working I was on the verge of going to bed so I set DCC to auto accept.
<Lanlost> sorry for spamming, I know no one else is chatting in here really but I don't want to aid in the prevention of it.
<Lanlost> alright, let me reconnect on 8001
<Lanlost> Can you do a test on me manually
<Lanlost> I was already on 8001
<Myrtti> there you go
<bazhang> Lanlost, you should be able to join now
<Myrtti> you can join now
<Lanlost> Awesome
<bazhang> :)
<Lanlost> Yeah, I didn't see the "test me" thing at first.
<bazhang> heh
<Lanlost> So what happens for that to take effect though? As a programmer I'm just curious of how it works.
<Lanlost> I figured I was mass-rejoining or something.
<bazhang> the dcc exploit I am guessing
<Lanlost> Do you guys just randomly send out one of those malformed dcc packets and if its accepted you kick/ban them?
<bazhang> not us sending them
<Lanlost> Hrm.
<MenZa> Lanlost: Alas, if we did, your internets might die a horrible death.
<MenZa> And we don't want that!
<Lanlost> Well, technically if I was affected by the exploit I shouldn't have been able to get in there at all right?
<Myrtti> you need to quit within certain timeframe after the attack, the bots banforward you to the -read-topic channel
<Myrtti> (need to quit with a certain quit message)
<Lanlost> I was in the channel for hours and then all of a sudden I looked and I wasn't in half my channels anymore but the only one I couldn't rejoin was #ubuntu
<MenZa> Aye; we try to educate our users instead of allowing it to happen to them repeatedly.
<Lanlost> Ah, see, I'm used to being sent to the -read-topic channel immediately, or so it seems.
<MenZa> Seems to be a much better solution :)
<Lanlost> I didn't even know you could force someone to join a different channel. I find that so weird.
<MenZa> Well, it makes sense.
<Lanlost> Unless you have to have some kind of one-on-one setup with the server or something.
<MenZa> You can ignore it on your user, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<Lanlost> No, I mean I've ran channels before and I never remember seeing that option.
<Myrtti> when we didn't have the automation, the attacks were daily, almost hourly, and it really disturbed the channel
<MenZa> It was available on the old ircd as well as the new one. It's always been there. Before, you'd /mode +b *!*@host!#channel-to-forward-to
<Lanlost> Are these the attacks that I see sometimes when I wake up and have like 300 dcc file transfers being attempted?
<MenZa> I don't recall how it is now
<Myrtti> now that the education/default settings have kicked in, even the trolls have started to realise the channel isn't as fun anymore
<Lanlost> So annoying, this was months ago but it happened when I slept and every morning I woke up to it.
<Lanlost> Not to mention, a lot of times I had important stuff going on on my computer and/or in irc and I could never read the logs because I had to force quit xchat
<Myrtti> no, the file transfers usually are a different troll mechanism
<Lanlost> There is only so long I will click every single "do you accept" dialog box. Especially when I can't click "yes to all" or do anything while they are on the screen.
<Lanlost> Well I appreciate it really. I guess It interests me because I've never seen it done this way before.
<bazhang> <indus> loquitus, just download a torrent of the movie and play it, works great
<ikonia> I'll speak to him
<Lanlost> From my experience though, no matter what you do there will always be other problems though. Keeping people who are affected by this exploit doesn't stop people (like me, unfortunately) from spamming, or being assholes or whatever.
<Lanlost> I'm really sorry I type so much and so fast. I've had this problem for years. The channel I created people bitched about it. I try not to do it in channels like #ubuntu though for obvious reasons. It's not really chat.
<Myrtti> true, but atleast the exploit isn't that bad anymore
<MenZa> Lanlost: That's why we're here -- and watch your language; Big Brother (and younger brothers!) is watching.
<Lanlost> On that note, I'll shut up and let you guys get back to business. Thank you though. Just had to know what was going on.
<Myrtti> no probs, nice talking to you
<Lanlost> Point taken.
 * MenZa bows.
<Lanlost> I've reached some milestones in coding in the last few hours so I'm in a happy chit chatty mood. Hence all the talking.
<Lanlost> Alright, see ya.
<MenZa> Well, #ubuntu-offtopic is open for business :)
<Myrtti> tata :-)
<Lanlost> Ah, didn't know it existed. Toodaloo.
<bazhang> indus feels that continuing when asked to stop is 'self-moderation'
<MenZa> Well, indus should know that he's breaking network policy, and might see himself on the K-train soon.
<bazhang> he feels that being removed when being asked to stop is 'insulting to users' and he is right to self-moderate, that I should enjoy my 'power trip'
<MenZa> bazhang: well, if he keeps it up, perhaps he needs a bit of a talking in here.
<MenZa> indus, while a good contributor, is no higher in the ladder than others :)
<bazhang> MenZa, well up is down in his view. he has had talks in here before to no avail.
<MenZa> Aye, I'm aware.
<bazhang> his PM suggested: I need to learn how to read, am on a power trip, and he is free to 'self-moderate' in all instances.
<MenZa> Then I suggest he's brought in here for the remainder of the discussion
<ikonia> bazhang: this conversation has been had 100 times with him
<bazhang> ikonia, yep
<ikonia> self moderation excuse is his get out of jail free card
<ikonia> he's used it tons of times
<MenZa> "self-moderation" is fine, as long as your standards are higher than those of others moderating you :)
<bazhang> continuing when asked to stop is somehow not continuing if its self moderation
<bazhang> MenZa, that's the point: he rejects the channels rules out of hand.
<MenZa> bazhang: Then he has no place in it.
<MenZa> End of story.
<MenZa> We don't operate on a karma system.
<ikonia> bazhang: I'd put him on a week's ban personally, because actual no access to the channel is the only thing that changes his behaviour
<ikonia> I know that may sound harsh, but it's the same loop with this guy
<MenZa> I'd agree with ikonia.
<MenZa> His support is admirable, but he needs to learn how to operate under the channel rules.
<bazhang> ikonia, lets see if our intervention has had any effect in the near term; if not then I agree
<bazhang> MenZa, yes, to the karma situation, he does a ton of offtopic nonsense with the support
<MenZa> bazhang: We can't give him any more slack than any other person in #u, though
<MenZa> offtopic -> !offtopic -> warn -> /remove -> /ban (throw in a couple of PMs)
<bazhang> he is pushing it right now
<MenZa> aye
<bazhang> incoming
<indus> hi
<indus> i wanted to know about dodgy stuff on the wiki
<bazhang> indus, what is the nature of asking about piracy now when you were asked to stop in #ubuntu
<indus> not about irc, iam asking about the wiki pages
<indus> who regulates it i mean
<indus> there is some questionable stuff there i feel
<indus> bazhang, also , i want to make it clear ,iam not asking this to argue about the ban at all, hope to clear that point
<indus> i 100 % agree with the wrning
<bazhang> indus, it was not a ban.
<indus> i mean mild kick
<bazhang> indus, let me explain something clearly
<Tm_T> indus: the related team is the best direction when talking about wiki
<bazhang> indus, there is no self-moderation by yourself
<indus> well bazhang i think i was suggested by one of the ops here about self moderation
<indus> nvm i change that topic
<indus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<bazhang> indus, who was that
<indus> in this link , there is definitely questionable content i thought
<bazhang> indus, lets be 100 percent clear on this
<indus> bazhang, why are you still on that ? can we drop it?
<indus> oh man
<MenZa> indus: It's legal to rip videos for your personal use in Denmark, at least.
<bazhang> Gryphon4, hi how can we help you
<bazhang> indus, hold on a second
<MenZa> indus: As is it in many parts of the world.
<indus> guys iam not mad , iam not angry , iam not arguing,
<indus> will you just help me out here
<MenZa> Gryphon4: How may I be of assistance today?
<Gryphon4> sorry:).
<indus> i was just referring a bluray/dvd how to page on the community docs, but a lot of ripping , decrypting etc is given there
<bazhang> indus, then you understand there is no 'self-moderation' by yourself in #ubuntu .
<MenZa> To answer your other question, indus, the scribes team manages the wiki.
<indus> bazhang, i consider it a helpful gesture to the ops but i dont think you agree with that
<indus> many a times , a user (me too ) might step on questionable content
<bazhang> indus, I don't understand your answer; is that a Yes?
<indus> but i like to correct my mistakes
<indus> frankly i dont understand the logic of what you are saying
<indus> MenZa, thanks
<bazhang> indus, when you are asked to stop, ie offtopic, suggesting piracy and others, then simply stop, no self-moderation (ie continuing) involved
<indus> bazhang, i did stop
<MenZa> Different jurisdictions have different laws, indus. We try to accomodate that of course, but piracy is most definitely illegal in most parts of the world, and it's prohibited by several international treaties.
<MenZa> indus: If you have an issue with any of the content on the wiki, contact the scribes team. I'd even suggest it might be a good idea to formulate a policy of where the line in the grey zone is cut off
<indus> MenZa, yes of course,iam not a pirate and i try to get people arrested for selling bootleg copies here
<indus> true story
<bazhang> indus, so we are clear then. no self-moderation outside of the channels rules and guidelines.
<indus> bazhang, 'outside of the channel rules' yes that i agree
<MenZa> indus: If in doubt, ask in #ubuntu-irc-helpers!
<bazhang> indus, okay. then we are 100 percent clear now.
<MenZa> Huzzah :)
<indus> bazhang,I was always clear on this , you dont believe me that s all
<indus> :D
<bazhang> stop=stop
<indus> you repeat yourself too much
<bazhang> no need for further warnings or discussion then.
<indus> cant say
<bazhang> ?
<indus> feel free to warn me
<indus> bye
<bazhang> no need. you know the rules.
<indus> yes, i do and i also have signed the coc
<indus> not sure if that is relevant here
<bazhang> that is good.
<bazhang> 100% clear then
<MenZa> \o/
<indus> there are many more nice things but ill chare it with you folks later :)
<indus> share
<indus> *surprise*
<indus> so how is the weather in wherever you are ?
<indus> ok no reply? well, bye then and thanks for your patience
 * MenZa is speaking in botlanguage in #u
<MenZa> :\
 * elky dreams of the day we can make that guy change his nick. (re: keakulani in #u-w)
<jussi01> elky: ?
<elky> jussi01, google "kea kulani"
<elky> jussi01, and tell me if that sounds appropriate for a nick for a guy to use in a women-in-tech channel.
<elky> (or anyone for that matter, it's just waaaaaaaaay creepier from a guy)
<jussi01> oh thats not so nice.
<elky> yeah.
<jussi01> elky: so whats wrong with just asking him/her to change it?
<elky> it's right up there with "kamultow"
<elky> jussi01, he's been asked.
<jussi01> you could have mention nsfw though
<jussi01> elky: and?
<elky> jussi01, oh sorry.
<elky> jussi01, and he plays dumb.
<elky> OH MY GOD IT WORKED!
<Tm_T> I think this same conversation has been done with him earlier too, though
<elky> We have been trying for this for... months.
<elky> Tm_T, *for months*
<Tm_T> elky: my dejavu comes from years, though I cannot remember anything specifics, just the feeling
<elky> Well, it hasn't worked yet. :(
<Tm_T> I didn't want to spoil your fun by stating that (:
<ikonia> elky: you've still got ops in #ubuntu-women, who else ?
<elky> ikonia, hypa7ia, a few othres
<elky> the typical access list thing should work
<ikonia> elky: fair point
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-women list
<Tm_T> as a reminder (:
<ikonia> elky: can you hang around for a moment I need to grab another ubuntu women op,
<ikonia> elky: I'd like a few if possible
<ikonia> Tm_T: you too please
<ikonia> jussi01: also as you're active and council, are you awake please
<ikonia> (you appear active in -women)
<elky> ikonia, it's like 6am hypa7ia time.
<Tm_T> ikonia: please for what?
<ikonia> ok, I'll be quick
<pleia2> not everyone agrees that they should change their name, since it's not obviously offensive
<ikonia> basically I've had bacta pm'ing me discussing his ban in #ubuntu-offtopic, I don't believe it was really about getting his ban removed, but that's not the issue
<ikonia> his last comment basically is an attempt to bait myself and elky about his idling in #ubuntu-women to try to actually cause a problem
<ikonia> I'd basically like this user removed from the channel and possibly from other channels until the ubuntu-irc-council meeting where we can discuss this persistant behaviour
<ikonia> his last comment
<pleia2> bacta?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-women was not mentioned
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> 11:11 <Bacta> the funniest bit is neither you or elky can do a damned thing about me  being in #ubuntu-women :P
 * pleia2 nods
<ikonia> he's basically trying to provoke elky
<elky> He's been asked numerous times in PM by me to vacate the channel due to how he's harrassed folks there elsewhere in the past.
<pleia2> yeah, he's been on our watch list because he's been a problem elsewhere in womens spaces
<ikonia> elky: I know that, but the fact that he's pm'ing me out of the blue to almost "brag" abou ti is enough
<elky> I'm not game to op in #ubuntu-women because of how laura reacts.
<ikonia> I'd do it myself and take the fall for it as I'm dont with this sort of beahviour in ANY ubuntu channel
<elky> As demonstrated tonight.
<jussi01> has bacta done anything in the channel thats an issue?
<pleia2> jussi01: nope
<ikonia> no-one mentioned -women yet he feels the need to brag about upsetting people
<elky> jussi01, he's there as a taunt.
<elky> jussi01, *purely* as a taunt.
<ikonia> which he's just admited
<ikonia> jussi01: thank you for waking up
<ikonia> he has made inappropriate comments
<ikonia> eg: are we discussing what women look like
<ikonia> but I'm fed up of his intention of being a problem in ANY ubuntu channel
<jussi01> ikonia: Im in the middle of a lot of work stuff atm.
<ikonia> that sort of thing
<ikonia> jussi01: understood
<elky> Um, i'm not sure what to make of keakulani's new nick.
<elky> It's not a nsfw google, but it's... um... still not really right.
<pleia2> I don't understand why that one is offensive either
<elky> belly dancers.
<elky> pleia2, keakulani isn't there for ubuntu, he's there for the chicks. he's admitted as much in the past.
<pleia2> ah, I didn't see that
<elky> he doesn't even use ubuntu, he's there because there's women in the channel
<pleia2> I even thought they were a female for a long time, since they told me they "wanted help from other women"
<pleia2> I'll have a word with him
<ikonia> 08:37 < Bacta> Are you commenting on the looks of the women in here?
<ikonia> same thing
<ikonia> he knows that's not the case
<ikonia> it's just to provoke response
<ikonia> and as you can see from the pm he sent me, bragging about it
<ikonia> at what point are we going to actually stop this, and thus stop this sort of round and round discussion
<Tm_T> ikonia: pretty much grepping him from logs tells what he's up to
<ikonia> Tm_T: agreed
<ikonia> the pm mocking elky about it just getting stupid now
<elky> Tm_T, yeah, he's as transparent as a mud brick wall.
<elky> he hasn't actually PMd me for days.
<ikonia> he started with me under the veil of getting his -ot ban removed, then when I said no he started with this line of mocking
<ikonia> I don't care personally about him doing this as it's water of a ducks back, but if he's causing problems in community channels for a fun or to to get back at one of two of the operator staff - then it's wrong and it needs to stop
<elky> He's not stupid. He knows i'm scared to defend that channel because of the reactions I get.
<ikonia> elky: which is why I asked for some of the other -u-w staff to be more aware of what he's doing, plus this isn't just about -u-w as I was discussing before
<ikonia> it's taking too much effort to police this guy and it causes too much distruption
<ikonia> he doesn't want to use ubuntu/part of the community, he wants to be a problem (see other channels banning him) and it's too common in ubuntu
<elky> It's common in ubuntu because our own policies are trapping us in to it. instinct and experience is trumped these days.
<ikonia> elky: one of the reasons I'm raising it here, and I've put it on the agenda for the council meeting
<ikonia> that said, based on his pm to me, I personally feel it's appropriate to remove him from #ubuntu-women (unless the ubuntu-women ops disagree) based on the fact that his only reason to be there is to make another user (at least one with elky) uncomfortable
<ikonia> that's not the spirit of the channel,
<ikonia> if the #u-w ops are comortable with him being there, then it will wait until the council meeting, but I wasn't aware how much they knew of the tricks being played against a genuine member (at least 1)
<elky> I want him gone months ago.
<pleia2> thanks ikonia, I'll talk to some of the other ops
<ikonia> pleia2: thanks,
<pleia2> we have removed users in the past for harassing our members
<elky> He's getting back at me in any way he can for having spent all that time catalysing him
<ikonia> pleia2: I'll be raising it with the council for the whole name space this weekend, but I wasn't sure how much you/other ops where aware of his intentions, to be honest I wasn't fully aware until he pm'd me mocking me / elky about it
<pleia2> ikonia: we've been keeping an eye on him, but haven't felt he's actually crossed any lines in the channel itself so he's been able to stay
<ikonia> pleia2: hopefully now you have an idea of his actual reasoning
<pleia2> eh, we knew he was there to provoke, I think mostly we just thought he'd get bored and go away, hopefully no one is actually engaging him in PM there
<pleia2> he gets a rise out of getting a response, we didn't want to feed that with a removal when his behavior hadn't become a problem there
<elky> Who knows who he's PMing
<pleia2> I haven't heard complaints, I usually do for serial troublemakers
<ikonia> well....there you go, there is one now
 * pleia2 nods
<ikonia> he's pm'd me suggesting he's there to make elky and myself (????) feel uncomfortable
<elky> he knows it's irritating all the linuxchix regulars who are there
<ikonia> thank you pleia2 I'll leave it with you guys to resolve,
<pleia2> thanks ikonia
<ubottu> om26er called the ops in #ubuntu (dummer)
<ikonia> hi jeffc91
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from archboxman)
 * genii sips
<genii> Bah
<MenZa> genii: Bahhh
 * genii slides MenZa a large penguin-shaped mug of strong coffee
<MenZa> Ooh.
 * MenZa bows.
<MenZa> How's genii?
<genii> MenZa: Sore, after shovelling sidewalks :) Otherwise slightly undercaffeinated but OK. Work is strangely busy today.
<MenZa> genii: Fun, fun.
<ikonia> hey it's jack sparrow !
<genii> Heh. The /topic of ##church-of-loudbot makes me want to amend !caps to mention it.... (but i won't of course)
 * MenZa eyes genii 
 * genii winks
 * genii makes another pot of coffee, distributes the mugs
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Amanda98)
<Myrtti> has the stupidity hit the fan again?
<ikonia> yes
<Myrtti> I'm so disappointed I can't do anything but cry
<MenZa> He didn't actually :\
<Myrtti> apart from giving the idiots the idea?
<jpds> Who, what, where?
<Myrtti> [23:05] < Seveas> /exec -o cowsay amoooooooosing
<Myrtti> in -offtopic
<Myrtti> and so, the idiots did that.
<Myrtti> twice.
<jpds> Haha.
<jpds> ikonia: I think he wanted the "O" to be a "U".
<ikonia> agreed
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the packages « linux-image-generic-pae » and « linux-headers-generic-pae » (only available in 9.10 and later) See en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension for more info
<ikonia> hello arand
<arand> Was just wondering what would be the outcome of my ubottu proposal..
<ikonia> the pae one ?
<arand> mhm.
<ikonia> arand: that one ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, something silly happened in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<Myrtti> arand: we've not had time to review it yet at all
<ikonia> what's the issue
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: can you hold that thought for a while
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti, yes.
<Myrtti> thanks :-)
<Myrtti> arand: looks like a good factoid, however it might need a bit more chewing from us. Is it really needed? what's the general opinion?
<arand> Yea, I know, I was just interested if there was any discussion of it (just submitted it)
<Myrtti> no, there hasn't been any discussion yet, as there's a lot of activity on the channels right now that we're attending to
<ikonia> arand: there will be discussion, it looks pretty reasonable
<arand> I realise, maybe not the best reason for me idling in here though...
<jpds> I'm pretty sure PAE was in before 9.10.
<ikonia> me too
<Myrtti> yeah
<ikonia> but only the serve rkernel, 9.04 it came in in the desktop
<Myrtti> perhaps this should be continued in -irc as it seems to already?
<arand> jpds: Yes, through the -server kernels, but I wonder if it should be mentioned..
<Myrtti> how about it?
<arand> sure, as you can tell I'm not completely in on the procedures :)
<Myrtti> I how about on Desktop from Jaunty forwards
<Myrtti> onwards, even
<Myrtti> ok, moving the factoid conversation to #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> there you go
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: mic is yours
<topyli> now there's a subject i know nothing about (pae)
<SpaceGhostC2C> We were just playing and funkyHat said something I did was amusing, and I replied amoosing. Seveas replied /exec -o cowsay amoooooooosing
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then funkyhat spammed with this, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373502/
<topyli> right. then cowsayers were removed, except i removed seveas and missed funkyhat
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ikanobori did almost the same.
<topyli> i removed ikanobori too, yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then here's the list of kicks and the like, plus a juicy tidbit from Seveas http://paste.ubuntu.com/373503/
<Myrtti> yeah, that's the Seveas we've grown to love alright.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I have no doubt that no one was hurt permanently. I asked topyli if he apologised, and he said yes. I dropped it and then later I read that Seveas didn't receive the message and topyli said "<topyli> funkyHat, which is not my prolem"
<topyli> whether or not he receives msgs is indeed not my problem. i'll catch him when he's around
<SpaceGhostC2C> It was topyli's fail and it sounded like he didn't really care to apologise correctly.
<topyli> what is the problem then? whether or not seveas was/will be apologised to properly? how does that affect you?
<SpaceGhostC2C> I hope topyli apologises, it's his perogative. It's not personal, I think topyli is really funny and cool.
<jpds> ikonia: Oh my god.
<ikonia> ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli, I'm trying to spell it out, could you possibly wait until I'm finished and then you can the other ops can discuss it?
<jpds> ikonia: Interesting relationship you have with the cmp.
<ikonia> he's like this with every question, "please give me exact commands" and "how" for everything
<ikonia> he's been trying to remove a file for 3 days
<ikonia> but refuses to just get a simple grasp of the basics of even using nautilius
<SpaceGhostC2C> My closing thought was that it was a small incident, not terribly important, but it made me feel like topyli didn't care much by the way he talked afterwards. Kind of disconcerting. That's really the whole of it.
<topyli> ok, thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<SpaceGhostC2C> I think I'm good to go. Everything good Myrtti?
<Myrtti> yeah, I'm planning bedtime anyway
<SpaceGhostC2C> Thanks. Later.
<Myrtti> so, what about that factoid
<topyli> looks like a good factoid, but i have no idea whether it's correct :)
 * Myrtti looks at -offtopic in horror, again
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<DrManhattan> you guys sure hold a grudge for a long time - I've been banned for MONTHS from #ubuntu-offtopic for daring to laugh at bazhang and MenZa
<CrashOverride> hello?
<CrashOverride> Anyone here that can assist me?
<tsimpson> what's up CrashOverride?
<CrashOverride> I am a regsitered Ubuntu Team member
<CrashOverride> is there a way I can get a vhost at all?
<CrashOverride> I seen people with ubuntu/member
<CrashOverride> or something around
<tsimpson> CrashOverride: please you join #ubuntu-irc
<CrashOverride> im on there
<CrashOverride> Do I ask there?
<tsimpson> I'll help you there
<DrManhattan> any chance of getting the ban removed?
<ikonia> DrManhattan: who banned you ?
<tsimpson> DrManhattan: MenZa doesn't appear to be here at the moment, try later
<DrManhattan> Neither one of them are ever really here.
<DrManhattan> ikonia, MenZa
<ikonia> DrManhattan: I see you have had a vew bans
<DrManhattan> yeah the one in #ubuntu was removed.
<jrib> hmm, is btlogin working for anyone?  When I visit ubottu's link, I receive the message that "bantracker is not available for anonymous users"
<DrManhattan> the one in offtopic was not.
<ikonia> jpds: just woke up now
<ikonia> DrManhattan: there appears to be a few over al
<ikonia> all
<DrManhattan> maybe from ##windows, a while ago
<DrManhattan> they're sort of over-touchy about the language
<Myrtti> CrashOverride: if your business is handled in -irc, you can leave this channel now :-)
<ikonia> if it was a one off ban I'd be comfortable looking at it, but looking at the logs you've had a few bans from  ubuntu channels so it's best you come back when menza is active
<ikonia> jrib: BT responding super slow
<jrib> half my internet has been slow today
<DrManhattan> nah, never mind. I don't need to go back into -offtopic. Thanks anyhow.
<CrashOverride> Im sorry
<CrashOverride> My bad
<jrib> oh well, guess people stay banned for today
<ikonia> if he didn't need to get back in, why ask ?
<Myrtti> good night everyone
<jrib> night Myrtti
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<genii> Bah. How long do the bots stay in emergency mode?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-11
<highvoltage> .wub 29\
 * highvoltage shifts keyboard one button to the left
 * Seeker` picks up highvoltage and moves them a cm to the left
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (stop ubantu_dude please)
<ubantu_dude> Need to report a problem with user hyperstream in ubuntu
<tsimpson> what's that?
<ubantu_dude> Well I asked him for help and he just wants to send me pictures of his umm man hood
<ubantu_dude> and honestly I just need help with some T1 issues not some guy trying to show me his penis
<tsimpson> you should report that to #freenode, we have no control over what people do outside of our channels
<ubantu_dude> just want to give you guys a heads up of what freaks you have in your channels
<tsimpson> if there is nothing else, you can part this channel
<ubantu_dude> k
<funkyHat> Could someone have a quick look in -offtopic re ubantu_dude
<ubottu> UberTaco called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ubantu_dude)
<ubantu_dude> ok I was banned from ubuntu-offtopic for talking about horse dick
<ubantu_dude> I thought anything goes in there?
<tsimpson> !o4o > ubantu_dude
<ubottu> ubantu_dude, please see my private message
<tsimpson> read the message from the bot
<ubantu_dude> O its that faggot tsimpson who banned me
<ubantu_dude> god damnit wtf is wrong with horse dick
<HFSPLUS> ubuntu sucks cock
<HFSPLUS> Ubuntu has HIV/AIDS
<HFSPLUS> fuck you
<tsimpson> chanserv.py FAIL
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> rumpsy, can we help with something?
<rumpsy> Thank you, i'm in #ubuntu after a struggle
<rumpsy> :)
<ubottu> F40PH called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<rumpsy> Can i stay here !, or it a problem for you ?
<elky> rumpsy, we prefer to keep this channel relatively clear so it's easier to see who needs our help
<rumpsy> okay, fine, i'll part
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (cthulhu2)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (cthulhu2 (spam PM))
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<jussi01> funkyHat: was there something further you needed?
<funkyHat> jussi01: ah, someone dealt with the issue I mentioned earlier, I'm just lazy about /PARTing. I'll be off ⡈)
<jussi01> funkyHat: thanks :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> internet broke down, hilarity ensued.
<Myrtti> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi Myrtti
<MenZa> Morning Myrtti, dholbach
<dholbach> hi MenZa
 * MenZa sees he was needed yesterday, reads backlog.
 * MenZa boggles.
<MenZa> tsimpson: @login or @btlogin gives me no reply in /query
<tsimpson> they won't
<MenZa> oh.
<tsimpson> the bot ignores all /msg's from unknown users
<MenZa> I thought I was a known user.
<tsimpson> and you're not known until you @login ;)
<MenZa> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<MenZa> aha!
<MenZa> Thanks!
<tsimpson> unless you give yourself a hostmask
<MenZa> I'll read docs
<tsimpson> /msg ubottu help hostmask add
<MenZa> gotcha
<MenZa> tsimpson: For the record, in case DrManhattan comes back, I've read up on the situation he described
<MenZa> Myrtti: Good luck with the tooth! :)
<MenZa> ubottu: tell JimmyJ|zz about away
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from indus)
<Tm_T> aaaah, mr B is sneaky
<ikonia> oh good, paddy_melon is back
<elky> oh joy
<ikonia> all coming out of the woodwork, dormant trolls, panarchy, paddy etc
<elky> not to mention the ones regressing
<bazhang> Gubuntu? is that a derivative or a typo
<ikonia> typo I guess
<bazhang> ah ubuntu with gnome
<Tm_T> people tend to call Ubuntu with GNOME as Gubuntu in somewhere
<ikonia> never heard that before
<MenZa> I've heard of Gobuntu. o_o
<MenZa> Never Gu-
<ikonia> I'm clearly out of the loop
<jussi01> it may be a miss spelling for the google ubuntu used in google...
<bazhang> he said (akuma) it was ubuntu with gnome
<Tm_T> Ubuntu can have any kind of DE or no DE at all, so some people explicitly state with G that they use GNOME
<topyli> i think it's safe to say that ubuntu has gnome. if someone runs fvwm95, *then* they may want to say as much
<topyli> "hi, i'm running fvwm95buntu"
<Tm_T> topyli: I agree
<topyli> i'm getting flashbacks of the fvwm95 taskbar, the blue desktop with redhat logo on it, running the motif-widgeted netscape
<Tm_T> topyli: you don't have those at work, only at home?
<jussi01> woerk is almost over for the week!!!!!!!!!! yippeee!!
<ikonia> well done
<topyli> tm_T, just this one time i hope
<Tm_T> jussi01: community work is never over (;
<jussi01> Tm_T: its not work :P
 * Tm_T sets +work flag to jussi01's community activities
<Myrtti> gobuntu reminds me of the gnu version
<Pici> Is gobuntu still active?
<popey> Pici: no
<popey> Pici: it was rolled into the normal live cd, choose "Free Software Only" on boot up to get a gobuntu-like install
<topyli> oh
<topyli> and here i've been recommending gnewsense for freedom lovers, oblivious of such an option
<topyli> how free is it though?
 * popey shurgs
<popey> and shrugs
<popey> I have never tried it, but I'm certain it wont please everyone
<topyli> safe bet :)
 * Myrtti allivef home wif fome puleed foupf and ife cleam
 * popey rot13's Myrtti 
<topyli> toof out happily?
<Myrtti> yeah, though I doubt the tooth fairy will come and visit tonight
<Myrtti> feels extremely weird
<bazhang> at this point is there even a point in removing those sources? with the various distro and version mixing (not to mention all the PPA)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> he quit (guille)
<bazhang> am at a loss what to tell zebastion
<bazhang> err zebastian
<bazhang> TheSheep, any opinions about soul_shadow
<TheSheep> bazhang: looks like bored, obnoxious, loud kid
<bazhang> TheSheep, agreed.
<TheSheep> harmless, I suppose, at least as long as nobody else needs help...
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Amanda98)
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Amanda98)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Myrtti> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Myrtti> !piracy > fabio_
<Myrtti> damnit
<Myrtti> pleia2: would you have a minute?
<pleia2> Myrtti: sure, what's up?
<Myrtti> pleia2: pm?
<pleia2> Myrtti: sure
<Myrtti> I'm obviously too tired to do anything productive
<Myrtti> I just sent a memoserv to a person who is known to idle with their irssi on about 200 channels 24/7
<Myrtti> failboat choochoo
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu (zilkomaa)
<jrib> wow, 200 channels
<jrib> (that's a lot)
<Tm_T> good night all
<jpds> reisio: Yo.
<reisio> yoyo
<jpds> reisio: What kind of on-join spam are you recieving?
<jpds> I didn't get anything...
<reisio> 2010 Feb 11 18:44:49 *	[Nervous]  Visit us at network chat and get bots + hosting special and free,   /server IRC.ForChat.Net
<jpds> Investigating.
<reisio> and I joined the channel
<reisio> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Thu Feb 11 18:44:01 2010
<reisio> 48 seconds earlier
<jpds> Confirmed.
<jpds> !staff | [Nervous] is a on-join spam bot.
<ubottu> [Nervous] is a on-join spam bot.: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<reisio> :D
<reisio> I hateses them so
<jpds> 23:49  * [Nervous]  Þã ÈÒíÇÑÊäÇ Ýí ÔÈßÉ ÇáãÍÇÏËå æ ÇÍÕá Úáì ÈæÊÇÊ + åæÓÊ ÎÇÕ æãÌÇäí   /server IRC.ForChat.Net
<reisio> ta
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-12
<Durp> hi
<Durp> I think there is a problem with my ban
<Durp> Can anyone assist me?
<bazhang> Durp, hi
<bazhang> Durp, banned in what channel
<Durp> hey
<Durp> I am supposed to be banned in ubuntu, but for some reason I can get in
<Durp> I thought maybe my ip address changed
<bazhang> Durp, hang on a second, let me check; was this using the same nickname?
<Durp> hmm, no I can't remember what nickname it was
<Durp> I was banned for mentioning 'orgy'
<Durp> and then being unrepentent, and continuing to message it
<bazhang> Durp, dont see any listings for you; please take a moment to read the code of conduct and guidelines though please
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Durp> I didn't repent or read the CoC again, so I was kind of surprised. I thought maybe the ban got lifted by mistake and had to be updated
<bazhang> well please dont repeat that behaviour in the future and take a moment to read them both now, if you would.
<Durp> wow, ok, cool
<Durp> this is funny, you ban me when I feel it is unjustified, and unban me when I think i deserve it, haha
<Durp> I guess I should stop messaging 'orgy' to maco every few weeks
<bazhang> well we appreciate you coming forward and talking about it here; obviously you know that kind of behaviour shouldn't be repeated
<bazhang> that is something you don't want to do, to any user. more than a ban in a channel would be the likely result
<Durp> OK, since I am curious, could you elaborate on what more than a ban can be done?
<Durp> I'm not doing it any more anyways, it's just to satisfy my curiosity
<bazhang> Durp, markypants and / or muddleworth I am guessing, though there are no outstanding bans that I can see in #ubuntu
<Durp> hmm it might have been draco1234
<Durp> it was hard to track down on the logs
<bazhang> Durp, yep I see that, and it has been removed.
<Durp> ok so anyways, were you suggesting you would send an ubuntu virus to me and make my computer overheat?
<bazhang> hmm? No, not that there is an Ubuntu virus anyways.
<Seeker`> the people that run the network don't look too kindly on people spamming messages to other users
<Durp> I am referring to the statement "more than a ban in a channel would be the likely result"
<bazhang> oh, that was a reference to freenode staff getting involved, should it be something involving multiple channel disturbances and multiple unsolicited PMs harassing said users
<Durp> oh so it would still be a ban, just from the server instead of a channel
<bazhang> but as your ban has been removed, and you have moved on, knowing the channel guidelines and code of conduct
<bazhang> yep
<Durp> ok gotcha
<Durp> thanks
<Linux-CLI> hi
<Linux-CLI> How do I make the following command list in reverse order? - find "$PWD" -follow -type f | sed -e "s|.|File:\t|"
<bazhang> Linux-CLI, this is not #ubuntu
<bazhang> whoops
<rumpsy> May i know why i'm banned from #ubuntu
<rumpsy> i can't join in #ubuntu'
<rumpsy> Except this channel i can able to join many other, what's the problem with this channel and me
<rumpsy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> rumpsy called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<mneptok> rumpsy: stand by
<ubottu> rumpsy called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<mneptok> @login
<rumpsy> mneptok: k . . i wait
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> rumpsy, please dont keep calling ops in various channels
<Amaranth> rumpsy: Because your regular IRC client is on a network with a router that is exploitable so the bot is forwarding you to #ubuntu-read-topic to fix it
<rumpsy> No, it says, i'm banned, +b
<mneptok> rumpsy: yes. you are banned. for the reason Amaranth told you.
<mneptok> rumpsy: read the /topic in #ubuntu-read-topic and follow the instructions
<Amaranth> Yeah, Floodbot apparently hasn't been updated for the new ircd
<Amaranth> Either that or freenode webchat ignore forwards
<rumpsy> Even i'm not forwarded to this channel, #ubuntu-read-topic
<rumpsy> lemme join there now
<Amaranth> Are you not at home right now?
<Amaranth> You really need to fix the issue #ubuntu-read-topic tells you about on your home network otherwise you'll end up banned again.
<rumpsy> This is office, and am in #ubuntu-read-topic..
<rumpsy> test me, is not working..
<Amaranth> That's because you aren't on the same connection as when you were banned
<rumpsy> o_O
<Amaranth> mneptok, bazhang: Should we let him in for now as long as he fixes the problem when he gets home?
<rumpsy> i think i'm in port 6667 via freenode
<rumpsy> am i?
<Amaranth> Well right now you're using freenode webchat which doesn't have the problem.
<rumpsy> oh
<Amaranth> Once you get home you either need to update your router or start connecting to port 8001 instead.
<bazhang> according to bansearch all gateway users are banned
<Amaranth> hmm, when did that happen?
<rumpsy> i donno
<bazhang>  *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users
<rumpsy> wait lemme check via chatzilla
<rumpsy> brb
<bazhang> June 8th last year
<Amaranth> Could have sworn we were letting webchat folks in. Oh well
<Amaranth> rumpsy: Chatzilla connecting to port 8001 would be perfect
<mneptok> rumpsy: it seems you are now connecting from the IP range that was banned because of the vulnerability
<rumpsy> mneptok: ya.. you are right
<Amaranth> bazhang: bansearch also shows bans for webchat users as recently as last week
<mneptok> rumpsy: who controls that router?
<rumpsy> mneptok: my admin...
<Amaranth> mneptok: It seems a lot of routers never got an update for it anyway
<bazhang> sorry April 2008
<mneptok> rumpsy: tell the admin to check for new router firmware, as the present firmware is subject to a know vulnerability
<Amaranth> Easier to just connect to port 8001 so you know you're fine no matter what router you connect to
<mneptok> rumpsy: and until the admin fixes it, connect via port 8001
<rumpsy> oh, okay
<rumpsy> so , what's port of webchat.freenode.net?
<rumpsy> 6667?
<rumpsy> if its 8001, why i'm not?
<Amaranth> rumpsy: you want chatzilla to connect to chat.freenode.net port 8001
<Amaranth> rumpsy: webchat is banned for other reasons
<rumpsy> Amaranth: okay.. :) fine
<rumpsy> if you don't mind, could you please tell me, where can i get those info...
<mneptok> what info?
<tsimpson> Amaranth: webchat is not banned, it's forwarded
<Amaranth> tsimpson: webchat appears to ignore forwards
<tsimpson> it does not
<tsimpson> I used it a week ago just fine
<ikonia> ahhh love it panarchy trying to ban dodge by changing his ip - got him covered though 03:47 -!- Linux-CLI [~Linux-CLI@123.208.239.164] has joined #ubuntu-ops then 05:39 -!- Linux-CLI [~GetLost@CPE-121-209-170-59.msxz1.ken.bigpond.net.au] has
<tsimpson> and a client can't really ignore a forward, you automatically join the forwarded channel
<ikonia> I know
<tsimpson> the only difference is you get a 470 message before joining
<Amaranth> tsimpson: I just tried webchat, it simply told me I was banned
<Amaranth> tsimpson: so either the forward syntax has changed or webchat automatically sets the mode to ignore forwards
<tsimpson> something strange with the migration, removing the forward and setting it again fixes it
<rumpsy> Amaranth: i tried everywhere, for this type of modem wa300g4 there is no frimware update
<rumpsy> I hate this brand, "Utstarcom"
<rumpsy> if i find, i can suggest to my admin
<mneptok> rumpsy: until then, use port 8001 to connect
<rumpsy> k . .
<mneptok> rumpsy: if you don't need anything else, this channel has a no-idle policy
<mneptok> rumpsy: please do not idle in this channel
<Mamarok> he is still around...
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> MarkDude called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Myrtti> tomaw: also did notice spam like Amantha at #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> (mclovin)
<tomaw> Myrtti: ah, I wasn't keeping an eye on that channel
<Myrtti> third occurance apparently, and their all doing it from Barbadosian ip addresses
<Myrtti> idiots, they hurt my head
<Myrtti> I have to give all the credit to the staff, I'm thinking I'm losing my sanity looking at #freenode. how can you do it day after day?
<MenZa> heh
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ever noticed they are not active there long time at once? (;
 * genii sips
<ubottu> acicula called the ops in #ubuntu (javier__)
<Myrtti> !away > shadenzo
<jpds> ladiladila.
<jpds> Looks like more Guadalinux people.
<Mamarok> why don't you set the topic to "this channel is *not* in Spanish" in Spanish?
<Myrtti> since when has anyone read topics?
<Mamarok> true, that :(
<Mamarok> or force the Guadalinex guys to set the #ubuntu-es as default
<Myrtti> that's on the works, won't happen in an instant though
<MenZa> Mamarok: They should be forced to not to refer to #ubuntu as an official Guada support ressource.
<genii> Is Guadalinex some *buntu-based distribution?
<genii> Guadalinux, rather
<ikonia> I've never heard of it until a few lines above
<Myrtti> genii: guadalinEx
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> it is
<genii> Interesting
<Mamarok> genii: and it exists since ages, I met the leader of the project at UDS in Paris, the local government of Andalucia is behind it
<Mamarok> and UDS Paris was like... a very long time ago :)
<Myrtti> I heard about it in 2006
<Myrtti> I have the business card of one of the primus motors
<Mamarok> Alberto da Cala IIRC
<Pici> I think I might have a copy of it
<Myrtti> antonio jose saenz albanes
 * MenZa thinks
<Pici> Perhaps the !lista people are from a similar Italian distro
<Mamarok> I even have a light blue T-shirt that says Guadelinex
<Mamarok> it's just a lot too small for me :)
<MenZa> Well, one way of grabbing *some* users would be to do a quick check of the hostmask to determine if the tld in it is .es :p
<MenZa> Speaking of, here's another one.
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping
<Herpies> all u motherfuckers are going to pay you are the ones who fuck your laptops. I am going to fuck you computer while you watch and cry like little whiney bitchesall u motherfuckers are going to pay you are the ones who fuck your laptops. I am going to fuck you computer while you watch and cry like little whiney bitchesall u motherfuckers are going to pay you are the ones who fuck your laptops. I am going to fuck you computer while you watch and cry like
<Herpies> EFNET IS GOD
<Myrtti> how charming.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I am, always
<genii> Hopefully they don't live up to their nickname and become the gift that keep on giving
<alienkid10> test me wouldn't work
<alienkid10> can someone test me?
<Pici> alienkid10: I don't see a ban set for you.
<alienkid10> ok
<Pici> alienkid10: Can you try joining #ubuntu ?
<alienkid10> sure
<alienkid10> works
<Pici> alienkid10: How did you get into #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<alienkid10> no clue
<alienkid10> I tried joining #ubuntu ad it dropped me there
<alienkid10> *and
<alienkid10> should I leave this chan now?
<Pici> alienkid10: Weird.  Yes, if you have no further business.
<ikonia> checking if  is ban dodging in ubuntu
<Pici> who?
<ikonia> mkanyicy
<ikonia> I think he is
<ikonia> ubottu is responding........slow
<ikonia> oh Tm_T removed it
<Tm_T> what when
<ikonia> not to worry
<ikonia> just removed a ban
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> I can remove all bans again...
<Pici> /csremove mneptok you should know better
<mneptok> Pici: paste buffer fail. i *hate* the non-persistent buffer in Linux DEs.
<topyli> primary selection? i find it very useful
<Tm_T> Klipper is my friend
<Tm_T> google is not
<jussi01> klipper rocks
<ikonia> PancakeStaffer: serve them up
<PancakeStaffer> ikonia: That'd be WaitressStaffer
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> cook them up ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I just wanted to get a few more opinions with a question. No problem, but it'd be great to get another opinion or two. The question: Is it okay to ask if anyone needs help in the channel if the only things going on are questions currently being asked? I have a couple points why I think it's okay, but I understand if I shouldn't ask said question.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: my point to you in my private message is that you ask a lot "hey any one needs questions asking" as you can see people in the channel are asking questions, they don't need prompting, it's a busy channel and fishing for more questions isn't helpful
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: generally Id say its never right to ask that - especially if its in #ubuntu. if peole need help, they ask. thats why the channel is there and if you ask that it just adds to the channle traffic
<SpaceGhostC2C> Even if there aren't any new questions being asked? My personal experience, as unimportant it may be to you, is that many users have reasked their questions, and when they are frusterated, as they often get, they rephrase their question and ask again. I guess if one line is too much chatter for you, I understand those sensitivities.
<ikonia> it's not sensitives
<ikonia> and it's not one line
<ikonia> you ask a lot
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, the way you worded your initial response was somewhat offensive.
<ikonia> really ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can I get some time stamps of messages, showing how often it is?
<ikonia> really ???
<SpaceGhostC2C> just the quoted part.
<ikonia> you want to walk down this path
<SpaceGhostC2C> if you don't want to, that's cool. It's nothing personal.
<ikonia> the logs are public
<ikonia> you're welcome to trawl the logs looking for it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Just letting you know the way you decided to quote me was offensive.
<ikonia> the fact that I've noticed it
<ikonia> I decided to quote you is offensive ???
<SpaceGhostC2C> you're the one stating that I "ask it a lot"
<ikonia> yes I did
<ikonia> I didn't say you said you asked a lot
<ikonia> I said you asked a lot
<jussi01> SpaceGhostC2C: in any case, I dont think its useful at all.
<ikonia> hence why I mention it
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, you didn't quote me word for word
<ikonia> I didn't quote you at all
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, well then you made me sound like an idiot for no reason bud. It's fine, just letting you know I was offended.
<ikonia> I didn't make you sound like an idiot
<ikonia> I responded to you stating it's "sensitive" - which it's not, and it's one line, it's not
<SpaceGhostC2C> As per the logs, you're the one claiming I asked my question a lot, shouldn't you be the one to back up what you say?
<ikonia> you came in here and wanted other opinions, you got them
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I don't have to back it up, I was simpley asking you to stop
<SpaceGhostC2C> This was my single line question : "<SpaceGhostC2C> Hello. Anyone need some help."
<jussi01> ok, can we move on? I think we have established that it shouldnt be done, so lets leave it?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it's not single - you do it a lot
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, I'd like to see some proof and timestamps.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: the logs are public
<SpaceGhostC2C> a lot as in over a few hours?
<ikonia> I'm not tracking you
<ikonia> the fact that I've noticed it means it happens more than I'd expect
<ikonia> I'm not tracking individual events
<ikonia> bottom line is - it's not needed
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, so you state something as fact and just don't back it up with proof. Just you noticing over a few days doesn't mean it's a lot.
<ikonia> please don't do it
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: ok - lets do it this way
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: you've been told not to do it - don't do it
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, I'm not talking about permission to do it.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: - don't do it, disucssion done
<SpaceGhostC2C> I already found my answer. I'm just saying, you're claiming I do something a lot, but aren't willing to prove it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Often, maybe.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I'm not willing to twal through logs, because I've seen it happen "more time than I would like" so I spoke to you about it
<SpaceGhostC2C> I doubt it could be seen as spam.
<ikonia> it's not spam
<ikonia> I didn't say it was
<ikonia> stop trying to make something out of me asking you to stop
<SpaceGhostC2C> So it comes down to personal preference. Got it. Thanks, I have my answer. No offense meant ikonia, just learning how things really work around here.
<ikonia> no-offense meant - nonsense
<Pici> ikonia: probably best to just let it go
<Pici> re -offtopic
<ikonia> no, I'm fed up of people being able to say what they want about people in public
<ikonia> yes, I've pulled him up on it now and if it continues he'll be removed
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: what's up ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, after this discussion, I was in offtopic and all I said was, "<SpaceGhostC2C> Sillly ops. Whatever. Hey funkyHat got something funny for me to laugh at?"
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Can I get another op or two? With just ikonia here it's like I'm wasting my time.
<SpaceGhostC2C> <ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: why silly ops ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> <SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, it's my silly opinion. Please don't read into it, I'm not going to divulge anymore of my opinion. Thanks.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: would you like it if I joined #ubuntu-offtopic and said "stupid spaceghosts, hey anyone got something to distract me"
<SpaceGhostC2C> Obviously I'm just venting a bit, but in a safe way. I even moved on after the initial comment
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, so, calling someone silly == stupid?
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it's not safe at all
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: yes it is
<ikonia> are you saying the decisiosn made by the operators are silly ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Oh wow. Seriously can I get another op?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, It seems we have a language barrier.
<ikonia> no, I speak english very well
<SpaceGhostC2C> obviously. I'll just wait for another op to help me.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: there was zero need to pass any comment
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: if you have a problem with the ops decision we are happy to discuss it futher, but joining #ubuntu-offtopic and making comments about it is not helpful
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, it was offtopic, I can talk about it there. Tell me where I broke any rule.
<SpaceGhostC2C> A single comment, I said you were silly. Oh my god, I'm so sorry I offended you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's a conflict of interest talking to you here ikonia. I'll wait for another op.
<ikonia> it's not a conflict of interest
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: if you have a problem with an operator decision you're free to discuss it with us
<Pici> I'd just like to mention that making any commentary about operator decisions in other channels invites people to start talking about it.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: not join #ubuntu-offtopic and make comments about it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, it was a single comment saying, "silly ops."
<SpaceGhostC2C> It wasn't even the whole of the line.
<ikonia> then don't make any comment
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: and ikonia responded, but it could very well have been any other of our regular users.  I think we should just move on at this point, though.
<Pici> Both of you are a bit on edge./
<ikonia> agreed
<SpaceGhostC2C> I guess ops may be held to different standards, but I'm just not sure about where those statnads are above or below others. I only want ikonia to not follow me about spanking me on everything I might do that doesn't make him happy.
<ikonia> I'm in the channel, not following you
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Understood.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia is more than just a ubuntu op, right?
<ikonia> I was in it before you join, I'm an op in the channel,
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, I know. I'm calling you a stalker, I'm saying you're personally involved.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Thats a bit harsh.
<SpaceGhostC2C> You must miss a lot of other things and decide to focus in on that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm not*
<SpaceGhostC2C> I totally missed the not!
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: I would say the same to anyone disucssing -ops
<SpaceGhostC2C> Sorry.
<ikonia> I knew you meant not
<Pici> oops.
<ikonia> I have said the same to others in the past
<SpaceGhostC2C> So, now I can't have any opinion. Great.
<ikonia> you can
<ikonia> opinion is fine and if you disagree, you're welcome to talk to us about it, I personally don't make the right decision all the time
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's not like I started a flame war. I just made light of a situation so my nerves don't get too tight.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it invites others to discuss it
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: it undermines decisions
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, the decision never made me upset. It was the fact stating without being willing to provide a fact. I mean, we are human, sorry I don't have a punching bag to take out a bit of frustration on.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: And us ops go to -offtopic to relax, so we're not really following anyone around, or looking out for behavior from people we just spoke with.
<Pici> But when we see it, its not something that we can easily ignore, we're not picking on you, just happening to notice it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, it is just my opinon, I knew he was in the channel. I figured that he wouldn't be that anal about it if I made a non-descript comment about it. Just blowing off steam, not starting a fight or anything. I had moved on completely. Talking to some other users who tend to say funny things.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici, <ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: then don't make your comments in public
<SpaceGhostC2C> That obviously isn't the best way to go about saying not to say anything negative with the word op in it. He was personally involved and was ruder than he should have been.
<mneptok> SpaceGhostC2C: -offtopic does not exist for you to vent your frustrations with Ubuntu ops. that's for this channel.
<ikonia> I was not rude in the slightest
<SpaceGhostC2C> mneptok, I wasn't venting frusterations. I said silly ops.
<ikonia> SpaceGhostC2C: you said you where venting earlier ?
<mneptok> 13:34 < SpaceGhostC2C> Obviously I'm just venting a bit, but in a safe way.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, not my frusterations, I was venting.
<Pici> Gentlemen, I think this has progressed far enough.
<ikonia> I would agree
<SpaceGhostC2C> I would too.
<Pici> No point in beating a dead horse.
<Pici> or something.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It was just my opinion that, for an op, he got a bit too personal about things. Just my opinion.
<Pici> Everyone is welcome to their own opinions :)
<ikonia> I'm out - I'm fed up of being accused of things
<topyli> let's go back to -ot and concentrate on lolcat links please
<ikonia> offensive, rude, personal, miss-quoting
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli, has anyone posted any? I asked for some.
<topyli> you first!
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia, it's subjective. I felt that it was those things, doesn't mean they are. I'm not important enough to cause a stir. You're still epic ikonia, I just got offended and wanted to talk it out and explain my side.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Speaking of talking op problems to offtopic, semitones is talking about me talking to you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli, My scrolling stopped. The channel looked dead until I scrolled down.
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: and he's not anymore
<SpaceGhostC2C> So, I say something, and I get talked to. But not him? Not even not to let him know in the future?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hmm, whatever. I'll drop it. Have a good day.
<Tm_T> free hugs to everyone!
<topyli> llua in pm, i'm trying to convince him to change the quit message (currently "NIGGA"). no response yet
<Myrtti> oh dear
<topyli> banned
<Tm_T> forward or not?
<topyli> crap
<topyli> no forward
<topyli> i wonder if that worked :\
<Myrtti> did you want it or not?
<Myrtti> I can do it for you if you want a forward
<topyli> i tried to set the forward after the fact
<Myrtti> to this channel?
<topyli> yes
<Myrtti> do you want me to put it on #ubuntu too?
<topyli> yeah, the problem is going to be the same there
<topyli> @mark llua #ubuntu-offtopic has an offensive quit message, ban can be removed after message is changed
<Myrtti> thank you
<topyli> thank *you* for fixing my incompetent banning :)
<Myrtti> I looked it up specially today after #maemo had a person that excess flooded himself in and out ten times in two minutes
<Myrtti> helped someone else to forward them off
<topyli> ah. wanna share? :)
<Myrtti> the old method had !#channel
<Myrtti> new is $#channel
<topyli> oh. *makes notes*
<topyli> hi llua
<llua> and you are?
<Tm_T> hi llua, he is topyli
<topyli> i'm topyli, i'm an operator on -offtopic
<llua> k...
<llua> why the highlight?
<topyli> llua, you are forwarded here because you did not respond to my request for quit message change in pm
<llua> and the point of the hightlight yet again.
<topyli> i would like to repeat the request now, and require that you do it in order to let you back in to -offtopic
<topyli> llua, if you don't feel like talking, i'm going to have to ask you to part this channel, as we don't allow idling (please read the topic)
<topyli> if you feel like responding at a later time, feel free to join us here again
<llua> highlight again...
<llua> didnt you just say YOU redirected me?
<llua> i didnt join
<llua> was forced by you.
<topyli> llua, yes, as this is where we can help you get your ban removed
<Myrtti> you could start by changing your quit message
<topyli> llua, since you're not interested, please part this channel now. come back when you feel like resolving the issue
<Myrtti> ok, there's some MS comic chat idiocy going on in #freenode, and one already slipped in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> keep your heads up
 * ikonia raises his head
<Myrtti> telltale sign is them saying "# Appears as <charactername>" right after they've joined channel
<Myrtti> lieelow is first
<Myrtti> highly annoying
<ikonia> ahh I see it
<Myrtti> I'm heading to bed via tooth scrub
<ikonia> night
<Myrtti> nini bunnywunnies ♥
<ikonia> sleep well
<Tm_T> good night Myrtti, have a good sleep
<jussi01> ikonia: please put some background info on the background page for your item on the council agenda
<ikonia> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> bed time
<ikonia> night to you too
<ikonia> hello dabaR thank you for joining
<dabaR> Look ikonia, I mean, honestly, although I am not an A-R guy, and will not "demand" an apology, I think you would be a greater person if you did apologize for acusing me of what you did acuse me of.
<dabaR> Hello, and thank you for joining as well.
<ikonia> I'm not going to apologise for anything
<dabaR> I don't care.
<dabaR> Like I said, I am not gonna demand it.
<ikonia> I'm asking you, to please control the way you speak to people in #ubuntu a little better
<dabaR> I just hope you will at least realize your mistake.
<ikonia> I understand %100 that you didn't mean to be-little or be rude towards the person in question
<ikonia> but asking people if they cry about fixing issues on there PC is not the way to communicate with people within #ubuntu channels
<dabaR> Nonono
<dabaR> let me do a little paste for you.
<ikonia> he didn't take it offensivly so no harm done, but it would be helpful if you could just be thoughtful of it
<dabaR> Since you don't seem to like to scroll
<dabaR> 16:49 < Nozy> hmmm update to 9.10 from 9.04 am I going to cry =)
<ikonia> I understand that
<ikonia> I did see it
<dabaR> 16:50 < dabaR> Nozy: Maybe, maybe not. Are you prone to crying when there are problems with your computer?
<dabaR> Do you still think that was something rude?
<ikonia> it can be seen as rude
<dabaR> Or in any way inappropriate?
<ikonia> thats why I contacted you in private to just ask you to tone it down a little
<dabaR> No, you first started in the channel telling me I am rude, and what not
<dabaR> Let me paste that for you too.
<dabaR> 16:50 < ikonia> dabaR: stop it
<ikonia> I %100 understand your intention wasn't bad
<dabaR> 16:50 < ikonia> dabaR: the smart/be-littling problems
<ikonia> dabaR: yes, as you'd made a comment earlier that spaceghost was a bit upset about, then moved onto the next guy
<dabaR> Anyway, I don't really mind, but you were wrong.
<ikonia> I told you to stop it to stop you doing it while I talked to you in pm
<dabaR> I was right, I hope you understand.
<ikonia> dabaR: if that's your attitdue you'll be removed from the channel as that is not acceptable
<dabaR> I was giving the guy a compliment.
<ikonia> he didn't take it as one
<ikonia> which as I said, I understand wasn't your intention
<ikonia> which is why I contacted you in private, just to ask you to tone it down a little
<ikonia> I know you're not trying to be rude, no question
<dabaR> You did not take my fine reply to nozy as a fine comment either, but I can not control what people misunderstand.
<ikonia> I didn't see you say "fine" and I didn't say anything else in public after I asked you to stop
<ikonia> it's not a problem, I'm just asking that you think a little harder before making fun comments
<dabaR> ikonia: look, I was on #ubuntu when there were 40 users.
<ikonia> that doens't matter
<dabaR> You are the one that is disrispectful.
<dabaR> s/i/e
<ikonia> I'm not, as I'm asking you politley
<dabaR> But that is OK, since you can't expect much better.
<dabaR> Anyway, I made my point.
<ikonia> dabaR: if you can just agree to control your comments there will be no problem
<dabaR> I can also go on on my merry way
<dabaR> Which is what I will do
<ikonia> if you wish to leave the channels you're welcome to do so
<dabaR> My comments are controlled already.
<dabaR> I am also going to come back whenever I want as well.
<ikonia> however if you could please agree to control your comments, it would be most appriciated
<dabaR> I have signed the CoC.
<ikonia> you're not banned - you're welcome any time
<ikonia> you don't have to sign the coc
<dabaR> I have
<dabaR> Years ago
<ikonia> it's not a requirement
<ikonia> sorry, you said you have
<ikonia> I thought you said you hadn't
<dabaR> Right, so I am not going to agree to nothing here with you on your prompt.
<ikonia> as long as you agree to the channel rules/coc it's not a problem
<dabaR> I am going to suggest that if you don't like my behavior, and believe it is in discord with the CoC, you can take the usual process about it.
<ikonia> which you have done by signing up, so no issue
<ikonia> I have done
<dabaR> Right.
<ikonia> which is contact you
<dabaR> True.
<dabaR> OK, Anyway, sorry to give you a hard time.
<dabaR> I wonder what made me do it!
<ikonia> it's not an issue
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-13
<Dominian> hey any of you guys around?
<Flannel> Dominian: What's up?
<Dominian> tracking a on-join spammer.. apparently its in #ubuntu, someone said you guys have some sort of !ops onjoin thing?
<Flannel> !ops onjoin?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dominian> co_pemburuFS is the user
<Flannel> I'm not sure what that'd be referring to
<Dominian> k
<Dominian> nevermind then
<Flannel> Chanserv speaks to people onjoin, but thats normal
<Dominian> yeah I know
<Flannel> Dominian: You've seen him do it?
<Dominian> Flannel: yeah handling it right now though ;)
<Dominian> going to go 'another' route ;)
<Flannel> Ah, alright.  I don't mind removing him hah. Alright
<Dominian> Just was curious :)
<Dominian> and fixed
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> Bacta: can we help you?
<genii> Apparently not
<Flannel> Hi llua, how can we help you today?
<Flannel> Ah
<genii> ll
<genii> llua: As per the channel /topic we reserve the right to remove idlers from this channel. Is there anything you wish to discuss before this happens?
<elky> please see bacta in #defocus
<bazhang> now trolling loco channels
<elky> yup
<Dominian> oh fun
 * genii keeps an eye on -ca
<bazhang> talking about 'free tibet' in -cn
<genii> Heh, thats just asking for problems
<bazhang> llua, hi
<bazhang> this is a banforward if I'm not mistaken
<genii> bazhang: Yes, they have some part msg of "NIGGAS" or so
<bazhang> llua, you'll need to change your quit message.
<bazhang> time for Chinese New Year's dinner, back later
<genii> [Whois] Guest5768 is Guest5768!~hitler@adsl-69-231-29-15.dsl.irvnca.pacbell.net (Hitler)
<genii> OK I'm crawling to bed now, goodnight
<jussi01> nini genii
<mneptok> bazhang: 恭喜发财
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rabbi1 said: ubottu, my nick name is registered here, would like to change the pwd
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (SNIPER0215)
<Tm_T> I will regret my hilights someday
<Tm_T> someone should follow #u as it seems to collect some trash currently
<Tm_T> gotta eat something now
<ikonia> whats the wiki address for the meeting
<ikonia> as in the IRCC meeting
<jussi01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<ikonia> ahhh thank you
<ikonia> couldn't find it
<jussi01> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<jussi01> its also linked from there iirc :D
<ikonia> well done, thank you
<Mamarok> jussi01: JFYI: I will not be able to attend, Saturday evenings is the least likely moment for me to attend a meeting
<Myrtti> I'll be tending to my parents
<Mamarok> *sigh* all Italians seem to be file sharers, definitely...
<ikonia> hola
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Valonia)
 * jussi01 is not going to be at the meeting, but there should be quorum
<ikonia> seems like the new process is working already then
<MenZa> ryaxnb_: Can I help you?
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> mudkipz sounds familiar tho
<Myrtti> would someone poke the bt, i'm at mums wiith my n800 and lack proper connection
<Tm_T> Myrtti: say hi from me
<Tm_T> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Tm_T> that adept should be changed to something else
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, goose said: !ops andi_07 is PM spamming
<ubottu> goose called the ops in #ubuntu (andi_07 is PM spamming)
<ikonia> hello llua
<ikonia> llua: you have been in the channel a number of time without speaking
<nhandler> ~15 minutes until the IRC Council meeting
<ubot3> nhandler: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> nhandler: thanks sir
<Myrtti> that was the speshul code for "the meeting's about to start, go make popcorn"
<Tm_T> in -meeting, right?
<tsimpson> yes, in -meeting
<Tm_T> thanks
<nhandler> MenZa: You here?
<ikonia> Tm_K: ?
<Tm_K> hi
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> the "K" threw me off
<Tm_K> I'm on laptop and have cutty wlan so local irssi is better than ssh (:
<Tm_K> nhandler: "your idea" (;)
<Tm_K> pleia2: hi
<Tm_K> llua: hi
<Myrtti> have you changed your quit message yet?
<Tm_K> apparently llua has no desire to discuss about it
<Myrtti> once the meeting is over, I'll change the bf's to straight bans
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> hi persia
<persia> Apparently I'm encouraged to idle here :)
<Myrtti> ♥ huggles ♥
<Tm_K> persia: hi, you are op in where? (:
<persia> Tm_K: #ubuntu-arm, #ubuntu-mobile, #ubuntu-motu
 * persia thinks
<Tm_K> persia: roger, welcome
 * Tm_K huggles persia
<ikonia> are they core channels ?
<nhandler> ikonia: #ubuntu-motu is like a devel channel. He is not required to be here, but "encouraged to"
<ikonia> I'm clearly missing info on a regular basis, as I thought it was for core channels only
<ikonia> I don't mind, I'm just clearly out of sync
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<ikonia> fair enough
<Pici> Aye, -motu is a core channel currently.  (whatever that means) :P
<Tm_K> persia: you might find useful to be in -irc too (:
 * persia is running out of channel slots )
<ikonia> Pici: that page needs updating then, as it's not listed as a core channel
<Flannel> ikonia: Everyone's missing info, because things get changed without discussion/notification/forethought
<Pici> ikonia: er, or maybe I was just making it up
<tsimpson> it is listed
<persia> I think the language on development channels on that page is good.  Developers tend to get extra prickly when they can't do stuff in their channels.
 * persia remembers a big fuss about ops for #ubuntu-devel some time back
<Myrtti> ikonia: it's on the page
<tsimpson> "the following channels also come under the scope of #ubuntu-ops, however the operators do not have to idle in #ubuntu-ops, but are encouraged to. * #ubuntu-devel * #kubuntu-devel * #ubuntu-motu"
<jpds> persia: channel slots?
 * persia tries something
 * persia hugs the new server environment, and retracts comments about channel slots
<jussi01> o/
<jpds> persia: Limit boosted to 120. \o.
<Tm_K> jussi01: ...now you show up (=
<jussi01> Tm_K: Ive had engagement party all night... I think thats an acceptable excuse no?
<Myrtti> no it's not
<Myrtti> you had one month ago :-D
<Tm_K> jussi01: ofcourse, just the timing is nice, meeting was just ended (:)
<jussi01> Myrtti: I had to have the "family" one...
<Tm_K> I skipped the meeting because of marriage (:
<jussi01> well, rather "her family"  one
<Myrtti> jussi01: aw, you mean I paid alotta moneys and I didn't even get to go to the REAL one?!
<Tm_K> ...and then went to the event couple days later
<Tm_K> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> I DEMAND MOAR CAKE
<Tm_K> I has keyboard! ->
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, you got to come to the real one... this is the "other" one
 * jussi01 thinks Myrtti doesnt understand... the first one was the one I wanted to have, the second was the standard obligation :D
 * Tm_T huggles good night all
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (timmarshall)
<topyli> removed
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey, I just got a message from Karl, the one who is supposed to be being moderated.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Umm, it's rather ofensive.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Karl?
<SpaceGhostC2C> A while ago I talked to some ops about it and they put him on moderations.
<SpaceGhostC2C> He just sent me a message, filled with swear words and really offensive.
<SpaceGhostC2C> I figured it'd be best to talk to the ops before I decided to forward it to the channel.
<SpaceGhostC2C> He's sent me a similar message and I told him I'd report him if he didn't stop, which he did.
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: Who is karl?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel Ubuntu-Users list.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Karl F. Larsen
<Flannel> SpaceGhostC2C: This channel doesn't really have anything to do with the mailing lists
<SpaceGhostC2C> Flannel: I'll just wait and see if I can get the ops that helped me before.
<SpaceGhostC2C> The ubuntu-users-owner doesn't check the mail.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici: you helped me when I came here for help in the mailing list, right?
<SpaceGhostC2C> And Myrtti, I think.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-02-14
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey Pici, pleia2 can you help me with something? It's about the mailing list. I believe at least one of you has helped me before.
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: The #ubuntu-community-team channel is better suited for discussions regarding that mailing list.  #ubuntu-ops is only in control of Ubutntu's IRC presense.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici: okay. I'll look there.
 * Pici fails spelling
<Pici> unpossible
<SpaceGhostC2C> pleia2: last time we talked, I think it was about the mailing list and Karl. I was wondering who you talked to about getting him moderated, and if I could talk with them about some abuse?
<topyli> SpaceGhostC2C, she hasn't been around all day
<SpaceGhostC2C> topyli: she'll eventually get it though, right?
<topyli> i suppose
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Like I said, the best place to ask and discuss is in #ubuntu-community-team, that way other CC members will see it, not just pleia2.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Pici: no doubt, but they seem a bit, umm lost... pleia2 has already helped me before, so I want to get her help again. I don't have permission to PM her, so I kinda am stuck asking here. I don't intend to ask every 5 minutes. Just once was good.
<q0k> Hi. I don't understand the purpose of #ubuntu-offtopic channel... Could you please read them and tell me whether they are on-topic?
<Pici> q0k: They seem to be within guidelines to me, what is your doubt about the current discussion?
<q0k> How is their discussion related to Ubuntu?
<Pici> Its not.
<q0k> Then they should join #offtopic channel (if there is one) , not should they be at #UBUNTU-offtopic ?
<Pici> q0k: Its a place for people to relax and talk outside of the support, development and team channels.
<q0k> Right, #offtopic channel would be great for this purpose
<Pici> q0k: They are more than free to search out other offtopic channels on this network, we just happen to have our own.
<Pici> q0k: You may have arrived here via irc.ubuntu.com, but this is freenode (irc.freenode.net), and not everything here is Ubuntu related.
<q0k> Suppose a person has a non-support question about Ubuntu and arrives there, sees that strange talks , gets frightened ... No?
<Pici> Why would someone come to #ubuntu-offtopic first, and not #ubuntu ?
<q0k> First to #ubuntu , but can have a question like "which color theme of Ubuntu do you like" , this isn't a support question
<q0k> He'll be directed to #ubuntu-offtopic
<q0k> Then he can get wrong impression about Ubuntu because of these strange talks about strange topics
<Pici> q0k: And the topic of -offtopic describes what the channel is for.  Chat in the spirit of Ubuntu.  Its not a support channel, and we're not going to penalize people for talking about non-ubuntu things.
<q0k> Where is the SPIRIT of Ubuntu? I don't see it... Am I not right?
<Pici> q0k: It means to chat within the guidelines laid out by the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, a friendly atmosphere where people can be comfortable.
<q0k> If it's normal what is going there, I have no other questions
<Pici> Yes, its normal, sorry for any confusion that we might have caused.
<q0k> Thanks! Bye.
<Pici> Byas.
<Dominian> gotta love 'em for trying to help :)
<Pici> 19:54:50 <mc44> If I were creative, I'd photoshop a Pope hat onto popey's head onto popeye's body, caption it "Half Pope. Half  Popeye. Half Beast" and send it to his as a valentines day card
<Flannel> I fully endorse that endeavor
<ubottu> scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (LinuxGay trolling)
<Seeker`> nalioth: please PM me when you get the chance
<bazhang> daemonfc unbanned in -ot?
<bazhang> nope, seems to be ban evading
<bazhang> and still at it with the FUD
<bazhang> ops for #ubuntu-offtopic please take a check on DaemonFC
<Flannel> Not ban evading as much as old-banmask-ing
<Flannel> Oh, no, it was moved over.
<Flannel> Blargh.
<Flannel> My op powahz are failing
<Flannel> I can't seem to set a ban
<Flannel> Works fine in non-ot channels
<bazhang> recyclecorn is the chimpout fellow
<Flannel> bazhang: Indeed it is
<Flannel> yay PEBKAC
<Flannel> Howdy rww, how can we help you?
<rww> Flannel: Last I checked, providing instructions for jailbreaking iPods is offtopic for Ubuntu channels. Is that still the case?
<Flannel> rww: You're referring to rockbox? or what?
<Flannel> Which channel?
<rww> #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Ah.  You mean jailbreaking iphones?
<rww> I would ask for a topic change, but the last time I pointed out that discussing questionably legal stuff in there is a bad thing, I got snark back.
<rww> (from the people having the conversation, that is)
<rww> Flannel: the method that they're talking about jailbreaks iPhones as well, yes
<Flannel> rww: iphones or ipods?  (jailbreaking isn't usually used with the latter)
<rww> but the person who originally asked appears to be talking about an iPod
<Flannel> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Flannel> we even have a factoid for rockbox, but I have no idea what the deal is with the newfangled ones, so I'm likely out of touch
<bazhang> there is a PPA for ifuser that requires zero jailbreaking
<rww> oh, there it is
<rww> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/01/03/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<rww> Anyway, if it's offtopic/questionable/whatever, it was getting discussed in #ubuntu+1. Either way, that channel has a tendency to go offtopic recently, which is maybe something that should be looked at :\
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (MWTC_King)
<mneptok> tsimpson: MWTC_King is back in #ubuntu after you removed the ban. did you speak with him/her?
<tsimpson> mneptok: yes, it was apparently "a joke"
<mneptok> tsimpson: funny. like a brain tumor.
<mneptok> hm ... that didn't last long.
<bazhang> going to mute him next time
<mneptok> bazhang is in tiger mode.
<Tm_T> *graurrrrr*
<bazhang> mneptok, happy new year to you too!  :)
<mneptok> bazhang: not to be nosy, but are you married? because i'm not. and it's red envelope time ....  ;)
<Tm_T> happy sunday to all
<tsimpson> well he said he read the rules I linked
<bazhang> mneptok, you forgot the last quartet of gong xi fa cai  (hong bao na lai )  :)
<mneptok> bazhang: and, of course, i'm kidding. you may deny me an envelope with no ill affects in the coming year. :)
<bazhang> well its usually younger give to older, so no way I can give to you :)
<mneptok> bazhang: i'm lucky to remember as little simplified Mandarin as i do.
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> bazhang: i'm pretty sure i'm older than you are
<bazhang> mneptok, seriously doubt that :)
<mneptok> bazhang: 44
<bazhang> mneptok, got you beat by 4
<bazhang> well soon enough
<mneptok> bazhang: i don't believe you. cut off your leg so i can count the rings.
<bazhang> mneptok, hehe
<mneptok> bazhang: i guess we both now qualify for "您多大年纪"  :/
<bazhang> mneptok, nah, Chinese don't call you an adult until you have gone through 5 cycles of the Chinese Animals, ie 12 animals x 5 = 60 years old
<mneptok> bazhang: ah. yes. i forgot it was tied to the animals.
<mneptok> bazhang: tiger year may be difficult for me. i am a yin wood snake.
<bazhang> mneptok, I'd have to look it up :)
<Pricey> Could I have a rundown on recent issues in #ubuntuforums please and reactive actions taken?
<Tm_T> Pricey: noone wanted to be an op there, now there's ops
<Pricey> Tm_T: From what I can see, there's the same set of ops tehre as there's always been.
<Pricey> Maybe one extra addition outside the normal set.
<Tm_T> ok, I don't know more than that
<Pricey> That isn't the question I asked anyway.
<elky> ikonia, ping
<elky> bacta's game is over in #u
<Bacta> meesa banned :(
<elky> I can't even begin to imagine how you're going to try explain yourself now.
<Bacta> I didn't do it
<ikonia> conversation over
<Bacta> come on ikonia
<Bacta> we need to find a "way forward"
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<Bacta> to use your words
<ikonia> the way forward is your banned
<Bacta> yeah well you can get fucked XD
<ikonia> perfect.
<Myrtti> so much for that "i'll contribute constructively"
<elky> he's had more chances than i have hairs on my head
<ikonia> he never said that, it's just more backing that something needs to be done about him
<elky> he's only a matter of inches away from regressing to his play on the M release name.
<Tm_T> he is in -women still
<elky> noted.
<ikonia> Tm_T: and in my opinion should be removed, I was planning to raise this at the IRCCC meeting but we ran out of time
<elky> transferring bans from one channel to another is really not a done thing
<ikonia> the whole name space is what needs to happen
<Tm_T> sure
<tsimpson> ikonia: surely it's a matter for the ops of -women
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's not
<Tm_T> tsimpson: it's not that simple
<ikonia> it's beyond that now
<tsimpson> we can ban in core channels, but we can't realistically ban throughout the entire namespace
<ikonia> no, I understand that
<elky> It's easier now that the likelihood of being chastised for banning spammers there has reduced recently. he just needs to do something visible.
<ikonia> a new channel springs up every day, so that's understandable, but the ones with large numbers that get a large disruption by him being a constant issue need to be controlled
<jussi01> Im still very much of the view that if he behaves himself in $channel, he can be there.
<Tm_T> jussi01: even if he is there just to cause disturbance?
<jussi01> Tm_T: how is he causing disturbance?
<ikonia> jussi01: really, even though he's admited to me he's only there to upset elky by making her feel uncomfortable
<elky> jussi01, well yes, and providing he doesn't PM harass someone about being able to be there, like he's been doing to ikonia the last fortnight
<ikonia> jussi01: is that behaving yourself ?
<ikonia> at what point do we actually start to look out for the community
<ikonia> what value is this guy to the commnutiy other than taking up time policing his 200+ bans ?
<Tm_T> jussi01: also he's been borderlining few occasions, he never talks about the actual topic of the channel and...
<elky> ikonia, s/looking out/being proactive/ you mean?
<ikonia> elky: the guy openly admits he's there to be an issue, in every ubuntu channel, why put every channel through the weekly cycle of walk on the edge of problem, cross the line, ban, remove, repeat
<jussi01> PM issues you need to take to freenode. if he acts out in the channel, then its an issue for the chanops.
<ikonia> ok, I'll raise this as an issue to the council then
<elky> jussi01, freenode gave him his cloak back while he was actively trolling.
<tsimpson> if he makes people in the channel uncomfortable, the ops there should act (IMHO)
<ikonia> at some point common sense has to kick in about the interst of the community
<elky> tsimpson, he makes around half a dozen people there uncomfortable because he used to harass the linuxchix server
<Tm_T> jussi01: just to make this clear, I'm not saying this should be general rule, but he is only negative value in that channel, keeps me and others in the edge there, I see no single reason why _he_ should be there other than causing issues
<tsimpson> so why don't the ops ban him?
<elky> tsimpson, that's the problem. he's a past aggressor. it's like being stuck in a room with someone who used to make abusive phone calls because he's not currently holding a phone
<Tm_T> tsimpson: because he haven't done "enough bad things lately"
<ikonia> Tm_T: I want to put in place the opposite of !appeals where persistant long term problem users who have no intention of particiapating go through evaluation for removal from the "core" channels to stop the persistnat disruption and cycle of ban/remove/ban/remove
<elky> he's now in +1
<Tm_T> ikonia: sounds reasonable if used with extreme care
<elky> he's doing it specifically to taunt
<ikonia> Tm_T: I agree
<tsimpson> Tm_T: it's a team channel, they get to decide who should and should not be there. if bacta feels so strongly about being there, he can follow the appeals process
<ikonia> tsimpson: I could only see 2 - 3 times ever this could have been used
<ikonia> tsimpson: the appeals process will allow him back in
<ikonia> because he's done nothing "at this moment"
<tsimpson> you don't know that
<ikonia> being realistic about it
<ikonia> following the exact letter of applying a ban
<tsimpson> we'd take into account previous behaviour
<tsimpson> and because -women is a team channel, we would need a very good reason to override them
<ikonia> ok, so you're saying common sense is the method, not the letter of the ban placement
<ikonia> that's a new approach
<tsimpson> there is a reason that humans are there for appeals, rather than a python script
<ikonia> (I don't mean applying common sense is new, more that history would be considered rather than the actual ban)
<ikonia> tsimpson: yes, but in the past it's always been reviewed as an appeal for that ban at that moment, rather than a ban and the reason behind the ban
<Tm_T> tsimpson: so you're saying that if <op> bans him now, applying process would look his previous behaviour in whole freenode, no matter what was the reason of this particular ban?
<tsimpson> ikonia: maybe if it was #ubuntu, but not a team channel
<elky> ikonia, -women was included in the core at the request of lyz.
<ikonia> elky: I don't believe it's included in core yet
<Tm_T> elky: included?
<ikonia> tsimpson: why would ubuntu be different ?
<Tm_T> elky: it's been asked to include but no decision have been made yet
<ikonia> tsimpson: surly the users past behaviour (if that is the reason for the ban) would be just as valid as -women
<elky> ikonia, i'm pretty sure that was agreed on when I was still IRCC
<ikonia> meeting last night suggested otherwise
<elky> i recall having a vote about it.
<tsimpson> ikonia: because, we are directly responsible for #ubuntu, we are the point of contact. not so with -women
<jussi01> elky: no it wasnt.
<ikonia> look, bactas just been banned from #ubuntu, straight away joins +1 to flaunt it
<elky> ikonia, the -women join was post ban too
<Tm_T> I mean, really, we have to discuss about this guy all the time
<Tm_T> so we need procedure to handle this kind of situations
<Tm_T> and he is in -irc too btw
<ikonia> Tm_T: that's what I was looking for, a procedure to evaluate in very serious cases and be proactive towards the community as a whole rather than following the set ban/remove/repeat procedure
<ikonia> and now he's pm'ing me
<ikonia> bang on queue
<ikonia> que even
<Myrtti> cue
<Myrtti> :->
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> and bragging about it in ##club-ubuntu
 * Myrtti puts a stamp in her calendar
<Myrtti> :->
<elky> ikonia, oh ye gads. that's a thought i don't want.
<Tm_T> happy sunday to all (:)
<bazhang> happy valentines day and Chinese New Year
<ikonia> hello vish
<vish> hi..
<ikonia> just thought I'd respond to you're question in here as to not disrupt the channel (I know it's quiet)
<ikonia> if a user miss-behaves, they don't get banned from all channels, just the one they are in
<vish> sure... so the question on +1 was just my curiosity
<vish> ah k..
<ikonia> you are correct though, that user has been a problem in multiple channels on multiple occasions, but currently there no process in place to resolve that issue
<ikonia> his ban wasn't a result of that though,
<vish> ikonia: ah , cool thanks :)
 * vish jumps out of channels before being told to.. 
<vish> bye all :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> just wanted to be clear
<ikonia> bye
<vish> thanks..
<ikonia> for the record bacta is complining in club-ubuntu that I banned him for no reason
<ikonia> the threat of additional trolling in pm is why I banned him combined with his recenty activity and past behaviour.
<ikonia> if you wish to remove the ban, please do so,
<ikonia> now threatening to get Mark Shuttleworth involved.
<tsimpson> pre-emptive banning is not something we encourage, if he acts up in +1 we should act
<ikonia> great
<ikonia> after all I've just said,
<tsimpson> ikonia: we need to be consistent, then he can't claim that we don't even abide by our own guidelines
<ikonia> there is no guide lines for this ?
<ikonia> the guy is threatening more behaviour in pm to me ?
<ikonia> do I ignore that
<ikonia> keep in mind the guys history
<ikonia> never mind, remove the ban
<ikonia> you deal with him
<tsimpson> see the "Don't retaliate" section of the op guidelines
<bazhang> chelz, hi
<chelz> hi
<ikonia> it's not a retaliation
<bazhang> chelz, how can we help you
<chelz> yeah i came here over the issue of banning Bacta from #ubuntu+1 and wanted to know the legality of banning a user from an ubuntu channel based on actions outside of that channel.
<tsimpson> ikonia: but if someone were to look at the logs, it may seem like it
<chelz> i would hope it's not legal but i want to know what the prevailing interpretation is.
<tsimpson> chelz: he knows that he needs to ask himself to be unbanned
<tsimpson> we will not discuss it with others
<chelz> oh ok. so not talking about that one instance, but talking in general about any instance of doing something outside of a channel and having a ban placed on a user by an op in an ubuntu channel, is that legal or illegal?
<chelz> or i guess 'case-by-case'?
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines lists our guidelines
<chelz> ah. i guess it's a balance between "Ban on sight" and "Don't retaliate"
<chelz> so 'case-by-case'
<chelz> perhaps something that might be a good idea to put in place could be a system of somekind for determining "really abusive users", maybe in a similar method to how wikipedia reaches consensus
<chelz> just a suggestion :)
<Myrtti> it's on the works
<ikonia> chelz: I've raised that myself
<chelz> oh that's good to hear
<chelz> the more formal the method, the more clearly justification for marking users as 'really abusive users' can be made. to me it's definitely a good idea.
<chelz> alright. have a happy valentines day all. :)
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> !away > b2ag
 * jpds plays with gb.archive.
<ikonia> as in the repo ?
<bazhang> anita has been doing that for several hours now, pretending not to understand that there is an #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> forwaded her to -es for an hour or so, see if she gets it
<bazhang> thanks ikonia
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wojox said: !forget foo
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wojox said: !unforget foo
<ShawnRisk> I am curious why java users are banned from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> ShawnRisk: to stop it being used as a spam tool
<Myrtti> most proxy users are
<ShawnRisk> has that happened before?
<ikonia> ShawnRisk: when you join ubuntu you should be forwaded to ubuntu-proxy-users where if you read the topic you'll gain access to ubuntu
<ShawnRisk> I am not
<ShawnRisk> I am using the java irc client on freenode's site
<ikonia> Hmmm I thought you should have got forwaded
<ShawnRisk> nope
<ikonia> show try joining ubuntu-proxy-users
<ShawnRisk> I have to go
<ShawnRisk> thanks for the info
<MenZa> Has someone looked at Bahrain in #u yet?
<MenZa> [2010-02-14 16:05:45 GMT]  #ubuntu: < Soul_Shadow> !Ops Bahbrain Join Pm Spammer..
<Tm_T> MenZa: I don't get any spam
<MenZa> Me neither, hmm.
 * MenZa shrugs.
<ikonia> !ops ban list is full
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ikonia
<ikonia> oughh !!!!
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ikonia> ban list is full
<Tm_T> ikonia: nice new factoid :-P
<ikonia> doh !
 * jrib has 0 bans, just cleared yesterday
<jrib> !ops ban list
<ubottu> ops ban list is full
<jrib> :)
<Tm_T> so true
<ikonia> !!!!
<ikonia> !forget !ops ban list
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops ban list yet, ikonia
<ikonia> really ?
<Tm_T> ikonia: drop second !
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !forget ops ban list
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ikonia
<ikonia> well spotted
<ikonia> thank you
<Tm_T> n
<bazhang> is idoru setting bans when it kills?
<jrib> idoru?
<bazhang> the new bot in freenode servers
<jrib> oh
<Tm_T> no idea
<bazhang> anyone spamming more than 6 or so lines is Killed
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1e2740cc
<Myrtti> cmon ubottu....
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no paste.ubuntu.com?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I haven't fixed it to do paste.ubuntu.com again yet
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<Tm_T> tsimpson: whats the situation with new bantracker?
<Myrtti> ok, I'll do the quiets now
<Myrtti> bazhang, tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376321/
<Myrtti> !ops | volunteers to clear out verne bans from http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1e2740cc ??
<ubottu> volunteers to clear out verne bans from http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1e2740cc ??: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Myrtti called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (volunteers to clear out verne bans from http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f1e2740cc ??)
<Myrtti> I can do about twenty or so from the beginning, but having someone else do it too would really help me to not get too pissed off at it...
<jrib> why don't we just script this?
<jrib> I mean, I'm asking if there is a reason other than "no one has done it"
<Myrtti> jrib: thanks, but I'd rather not be replaced by a very small shell script. I *never* remove any bans without checking from bantracker
<jrib> idk, I'd rather have a shell script replace me if it means I have to do less tedious work :)
<Myrtti> jrib: it also seems you just volunteered to make some script.
<jrib> Myrtti: after my movie
<Myrtti> intresting that @113.199.*
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> Error: Can not create a mark for '*!*@12.
<ikonia> trying to talk to sebsebseb about pm'ing people to use mandriva
<Myrtti> is he *really* doing that?
<ikonia> trying to find out
<ikonia> it's not the first time, but I was confident he's not do it again
<Pricey> How do you know he's been doing that ikonia?
<ikonia> he's done it in the past and admited it
<ikonia> although I /think/ it was slackware and not mandriva, but not %100 certain
<Pricey> yeah i don't think that's important..
<Myrtti> as long as he's not suggesting gentoo...
<ikonia> he doesn't appear active at the moment, so it may be nonsense
<Myrtti> *cough*
<ikonia> he may be suggesting it with a genuine reason, eg: it may suit your needs better, which is fine in my view
<Myrtti> no, but really, I should try gentoo sometime. When I've learned how to really compile stuff.
<ikonia> he may not be doing it at all
<ikonia> Myrtti: you've leant how to type emerge you mean
<Pricey> How come you're trying to get involved?
<Myrtti> yeah, might be mindvirus' idea of fun joke
<ikonia> Pricey: involved in what ?
<Pricey> this sebsebseb maybe PMing people thing
<ikonia> because he's done it a lot in the past
<Pricey> but why now?
<ikonia> do you find it appropriate someone sat in #ubuntu saying "use mandriva"
<Pricey> what's happenned?
<ikonia> mindvirus in the channel said sebsebseb pm'd him saying "use mandriva instead"
<ikonia> so I'm trying to find out if a.) that's true b.) the reasonsing behind it
<ikonia> it may be utterly nothing
<Pricey> I think it'd be best if you did something else.
<ikonia> however sebsebseb has a history of doing pm stuff to users in the channel
<ikonia> Pricey: why ?
<Pricey> There must be a multitude of more useful things you could be doing.
<Pricey> I hope that's a word.
<ikonia> err, sending a pm asking ?
<ikonia> it's a 30 second task
<Pricey> sure, the PM is...
<Pricey> however what it could provoke...
<ikonia> provoke what ?
<ikonia> if he's done nothing or done it with a reason, it's not a problem
<ikonia> which he may well have done
<ikonia> or in your view is it acceptable behaviour ?
<Pricey> I think its perfectly acceptable, and don't see any reason to interfere with other user's PMs.
<Pricey> If mindvirus was being harrassed etc. etc. then he should do more than just mention it in #ubuntu
<Pricey> he could let you know the details or ignore sebsebseb or something
<Pricey> i don't think this is an important issue though..
<ikonia> he didn't say he was being harraessed, but asking for advice and getting a pm saying use mandriva doesn't seem right,
<ikonia> I don't think it's an important issue, that's why I just sent him a pm
 * Pricey headdesks
<Pricey> lets move on
<Pricey> bigger fish to fry and all that
<ikonia> there is no one to fry
<Pricey> oh dear god
<ikonia> what now?
<Myrtti> look, a flying cake!
<Pricey> its just a saying.... there's no reason to take "fry" literally.
<ikonia> I wasn't
<Pricey> I don't actually think that sebsebseb has gills.
<Pricey> That would be quite cool though, imagine having gills.
<Pricey> They could make a tv show out of that.
<ikonia> ok, sebsebseb was a bit out of line to mindvirus in pm, but he's agreed (again) to stop doing it, he pasted a log and mindvirus asked him to stop and he kept pushing mandriva,
<ikonia> not a big deal though
<Pricey> You could tell mindvirus about /ignore too?
<ikonia> he did
<ikonia> the conversation ended with "piss off" and he put him on ignore
<ikonia> sebsebseb seems quite happy, he gets a hard time pm'ing people rather than talking in the channel and thinks it's probably best to stop any how
<ikonia> which is pretty believable as I said earlier he's had a history of bad pm advice
<Myrtti> and in the end the hero got half the kingdom and a princess to marry, and they all lived happily ever after.
<ikonia> I think he regreted offering help in pm as soon as he hit "send"
<Amaranth> or he is just saying that to you so he can keep doing it
<ikonia> no, I don't think he was
<ikonia> he seems really genuine about trying to get involved and just keeps getting keen/caught up pm'ing people, (I mentioned earlier he's had a hard time with it in the past) and seemed to regret it as soon as mindvirus responded
<Myrtti> I think that was quite skillful line
<Tm_T> Myrtti: some banforward?
<Myrtti> whutwhere?
<Myrtti> no
<topyli> !pae
<MenZa> !pie
<gord> !pye
<Myrtti> night night
<ikonia> night gord
<gord> but i don't want to goto bed yet :(
<Flannel> gord: use break instead!
<Tm_T> brake
<ikonia> for no-one
<tonyyarusso> ubottu's having some performance issues again it seems, eh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> been a little slow all day
 * tonyyarusso checks timestamps
<tonyyarusso> !info openoffice.org lucid
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc hppa all arm)
<tonyyarusso> Not too bad that time, but still non-optimal.
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: !fr is Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, svp taper /join #ubuntu-fr, ou /join #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<JrodDCx> ikonia: Hey Hows it been?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> JrodDCx: can I help ?
<JrodDCx> This is JayCool
<ikonia> oh yes
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> apologies wasn't paying full attention
<JrodDCx> no problems
<JrodDCx> once again im very sorry about the whole ordeal
<ikonia> well, you seem to have been away and not caused an issue so as long as your confident you can get on with the rules in ubuntu, I've got no issue lifting the ban for you
<JrodDCx> Thanks Alot , there will be no more issues
<ikonia> I have no doubt, hang on a moment, I'm on an unfamiler keyboard and I'm not massivly quick with it
<JrodDCx> oh No Problems. Thanks
<ikonia> ok, you should be ok to join, want to give it ago (I may have missed a ban from when you tried to evade)
<JrodDCx> ok thanks i'll try
<ikonia> ok, it seems your in ok
<JrodDCx> Yeah Looks like it works Thanks alot :)
<ikonia> any problems re-join here and let us know, as I may well have missed one (I'm sure there was 3 bans)
<ikonia> but you seem good to go
<JrodDCx> cool thanks dude
<ikonia> no problem
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-07
<rww> PM about ban-evasion violating network policy sent
<rww> I'm sure I don't need to describe the reply I got.
<ubottu> lifeless called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> Burpaps_ called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<rww> I see Hoober's around.
<Pici> rww: hm?
<rww> Pici: /whowas Burpaps_
<Pici> rww: I don't have that setup for stalker.pl, is that the same person?
<rww> yeah
<Pici> interesting.
<rww> He's used that hostname as brown_boar, Roobet, DrummerBoy38, and EndofTimes, hence it being banned from here, #u, and -ot, amongst other places.
<Lusoso> i have not received a email yet
<rww> Oh, hey Hoober. We were just talking about you.
<Lusoso> i emailed as cakeIRC
<Lusoso> it is a nickserv ready to go
<Lusoso> i checked my email. not in spambox or inbox!
<Pici> Lusoso: Patience.
<Lusoso> ok. so is there live football game coverage up in here?
<Pici> No.
<Lusoso> i will try ubuntu one then
 * rww looks up if he's banned from +1
<rww> looks like no. guess it's time for another session of "give Hoober rope"
<Pici> rww: Does stalker.pl attach itself to /whowas requests for you
<Pici> ?
<rww> Pici: No. I recognized the hostname.
<rww> shouldn't be too hard to make it do so, though, I'd think.
<bazhang> just asking nonsense in +1
<rww> well yeah.
 * rww considers letting coz_ know in PM
<gpc> done
<Pici> It would be nice if it ordered the stalker nick list in some way.
<Pici> rww: looks like you can use /host_lookup in the meantime.
<rww> huh. didn't know about that.
<Pici> Me either, just spotted it in the code.
<rww> maybe I should actually rtfc for more than just "Is this going to explode or steal my passwords"
<rww> gpc: best stay out of it in-channel
<rww> !forget version-bug
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<Pici> hrm
<Pici> this is troubling
<Pici> he just invited me to a channel
<Pici> and banned me.
<gpc> haha
<gpc> pwnt
<gpc> :P
 * rww giggles
<gpc> lol
<rww> you should appeal the ban.
<Pici> I'm rather troubled by what I just saw in his channel.
<gpc> Now I want to be invited also
<rww> oh.
<Pici> No you don't.
<rww> I was wondering where the trouble came into it.
<gpc> do tell
<Pici> http://www.privatepaste.com/5212612e7f
<Pici> I'll pm the password
<rww> I'd like it too, please.
<rww> on another node, the event ID for whowas is 314 and 314 responses appear to be similar to 311 responses in format, so I'll try pointing them to the existing lookup command in stalker.pl and see if it works.
<rww> note **
<gpc> indeed troubling
<Pici> I've passed it on.
<gpc> n/m my pm
<Pici> k ;)
<rww> Pici: What's the process for requesting a user be banned from the namespace?
<Pici> rww: I'd send an email to the ircc list.
<rww> Pici: thanks
<rww> Pici: alrighty, added and tested. grep signal_add_last in stalker.pl and duplicate that line, changing 311 to 314.
<Pici> rww: great, thanks.
<gpc> Pici: from that paste it looks like you are not banned
<gpc> you should still appeal the removal for no reason. Looks like a misuse of the IRC protocol if you ask me
<rww> gpc: line 5 looks like a well-formed ban to me.
<gpc> yes but line 12 removes it
<Pici> It was removed, and I have no reason to want to rejoin.
<rww> ah.
<Pici> If I was better at perl I'd get it to parse web-gateway users too.
<rww> Pici: may I use that log exerpt in an email, or would you prefer I just say "ask Pici about it"?
<Pici> rww: you may share it
<rww> IRCC people: my email's been wonky recently. Please let me know if/when you get the email I just sent.
<rww> ubottu: tell EaEnki about away
<gpc> Pici: I have just been invited
<rww> So I guess r00t4rd3d and Hoober and working in tandem now.
<elky> They have been since they met in -offtopic.
<rww> I apparently missed this historic event.
<elky> No, you didn't. You just missed hearing about the aftermath.
<rww> oh, right. duh.
<Tm_T> good morning all
<Lusoso> i don't know who else to go to. but i been looking at my curtain and it looks like some sort of message is actually in the threading/fabric. like binary code represented in crop circles commonly
<Lusoso> this is an expensive curtain. i am wondering if some asian works or someone fro ma third world country are crying out for help
<rww> elky: would you kindly remove Lusoso for ban-evasion?
<rww> or Tm_T
<Lusoso> i have no ban evadeD?
<Lusoso> look in your database
<rww> yes you do
<Lusoso> also i need you to assure me i am wrong or not
<Lusoso> i have not ban evaded
<Tm_T> Lusoso: please leave this channel
<elky> rww, who is it?
<Lusoso> absolutely not. give a reason otherwise you are fulfilling rww's fears. he needs to live in peace
<rww> elky: Hoober
<Lusoso> i am just wanting this one thing answered
<Tm_T> no, I am not slow
<Tm_T> food ->
<rww> Food is more important than opping :)
<elky> Especially if it's tasty cheesy food.
<rww> whee, PMs!
<elky> Same old boring PMs?
<rww> This time they ended with "yes i am standing up to your immaturity.", which I found hilarious.
<elky> I got the misogynistic "don't worry. rww will get over it. i try not to hurt your pretty simple mind next time with our men fights"
<rww> wait, what am I getting over?
<elky> he's back to his pointtoserver dns now
<elky> as timothytimbers
<rww> that nick's been online for a few hours in the channel Pici and gpc mentioned
<jussi> Im hungry...
<jussi> rww: stop with your tasty cheese food
<Tm_T> jussi: it wasn't rww who mentioned the cheesy
<jussi> oh, read fail. elky and rww are both pink...
<jussi> (and similar length)
<Tm_T> you're not using monospace font, I notice
<Flannel> Tm_T: 3, 4, similar length.
<Flannel> If he's using irssi, then 4, 5, even more similar!
<Tm_T> I don't call 3/4 as similar length (:
<Tm_T> Flannel: and he's not
<Flannel> Tm_T: Well, perhaps he ought to be!
<Tm_T> this discussion again (:
<elky> Delicious delicious cheeeeeeeese.
<Tm_T> chelisious deece
<maco> jussi: what you are seeing on fb is me being someone who learned to drive in the US
<jussi> cheese I can eat, but Im sure whatever full of carbos food is underneath...
<maco> jussi: only one person has so far been willing to let me damage their car to attempt to learn to drive the way you foreigners do
<jussi> maco: hahah
<jpds> maco: You're on the wrong side.
<jussi> maco: you can drive my car if you come visit me :D
<jussi> or my tractor if you prefer
<Tm_T> nice channel registration request at the #f
<maco> jussi: re how much they charge for the Polo over here:   they don't; it's not sold here
<elky> Tm_T, He's just supporting the hypothesis that it's a troll magnet.
<Tm_T> indeed
<jpds> elky: Ask him how magnets work.
<maco> oh dear. honda's webpage has far too many links
<maco> :( why do car companies love flash? i dont want to wait 5 minutes for each bit of hover-text to appear!
<knome> love flash > love windows > love windows users > love people, who aren't bold enough to make their own decisions == easier to sell whatever cars they want
<Tm_T> ubottu: tell twitch_zzz about away
<Tm_T> ubottu: tell sysadm1977 about pm
<rww> jussi: to be fair, I also like cheese
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gerard said: ubottu hoe werk dat is voor hetr eerst dat ik ubuntu gebruikt
<ubottu> In ubottu, asa said: no it is a nam
<Pici> Hrm.  unixhacker91's host matches zewb's.  Not a good sign.
<Spice`master> bazhang: there ?
<Spice`master> bazhang: dude :/
<Pici> Quiet here today.
<gpc> Please don't jinx it
<gpc> Good afternoon
 * genii-around slurps down a coffee
<h00k> wiii,
<h00k> wooo, rather.
<h00k> regarding coffee.
<gpc> any more in the pot?
 * gpc needs a triple strong please
<h00k> lemme checks.
<genii-around> Sorry been back and forth from keyboard! 1
 * genii-around fixes gpc the triple-strength special and h00k one also
<h00k> thank you sir.
<gpc> thank you
<genii-around> Anytime of course ( assuming I see it... )
<maco> @mark #ubuntu lolwtf spamming in-channel and then rage-quit with swears
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> I'm going to go ahead and do a ban on that ident.
<genii-around> I like that term "rage-quit"
<KB1JWQ> Lovely fellow.
<h00k> There we go.
<Pici> Thats not on the ident.
<h00k> er
<Pici> But thats fne
<h00k> not ident, but that other part.
<h00k> address.
<Pici> 'host'
<h00k> yes.
<jrib> \o/
<h00k> that part.
 * h00k facepalms and refills coffee
<mneptok> h00k: i think this is where you say "EAT MY SHIT BITCH" and /quit
<h00k> mneptok: I almost spit coffee on my monitors :3
<Pici> Can someone take care of -ot
<KB1JWQ> I can hang out there for a bit if folks are swamped.
<maco> i just told them to change topics
<mneptok> Pici: can i finally set +i and kick everyone? is that what you mean?
 * h00k gets distracted with real work
 * popey tickles mneptok 
<h00k> I attempted to change the subject, anyway.
 * mneptok purrs and tears off popey's hand
<pleia2> some IRCC help in -irc would be appreciated
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !lies =~ s/factoids/LjL/
<rww> Dear ubottu: your sentence thanking me for my attention to detail is missing a period.
<gpc> heh
<gpc> freak
<Pici> rww: you're too fast
<rww> speedyrww
<rww> I used to have a http://warcraftpets.com/wow.pets/reptiles/miscellaneous/speedy.asp when I played WoW. It was incredibly cute.
<Pici> I remember that guy
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-08
<rww> so i guess floodbots work better if they're not all deopped, huh. >.> <.< >.<
<Coossa> Flannel are you there
<Coossa> i need you to help me old pal :(
<gpc> Hoober: Flannel is not here.
<Coossa> gpc, please break on the line . you shall not run without debug mode.
<Coossa> hi jayne
<Coossa> you are someone i recall from ##windows?
<rww> !hammertime
<ubottu> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<Coossa> we were friendly for at least a day
<gpc> rww is he ban evading in here also?
<Coossa> no
<Coossa> if so you would have me banned
<Coossa> damn you are stupid
<elky> gpc, yes. I'm waiting for jayne to spot him though.
<rww> 05:05:13 -!- 2 - #ubuntu-ops: ban *!*@france1.pointtoserver.com [by elky!~melissa@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.elkbuntu, 2055280 secs ago]
<rww> ah, nvm.
<gpc> jayne: can scroll up :)
<elky> gpc, yeah but I was still hoping for a showdown. I needs me some entertainment
<rww> gpc: I challenge thee to a lightsaber battle!
<rww> o/
<gpc> \o
<rww> oXo
<rww> @random gpc_wins rww_wins
<ubottu> rww_wins
<gpc> I have never played IRC Jedi before
<rww> o/ ___
<rww>       | \o/ <(nooooooooo)
<rww>       |
<rww> (you fell into the reactor core):
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is what you want, good for u. but i don't want this to be forced
<gpc> @ignore Coossa
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is derp, derp for u. but derp forced
<rww> ubottu: fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is derp, derp for u. but derp forced
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is derp, derp for u. but derp forces
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is derp, derp for u. but derp forca
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> srsly.
<gpc> interesting
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is maco,  maco give info to me, but about her shoes
<gpc> keep it up Coossa
<rww> I for one find it hilarious that he has to resort to this.
<gpc> I find it awesome sauce that we don't need to email the ircc with this crap. he is now logging it for us
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if that is balls, balls should be put. but in her in basket
<maco> what the fudge
<gpc> maco: don't combo break
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if rww is vague, vague is rww. but please try more
<rww> He's not very good at forming natural-sounding sentences containing the word "is", I guess.
<Jordan_U> He hasn't figured out what is actually happening. Let's not help him out in the logs.
<Jordan_U> Hmm, ubottu wants me to review an @mark :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Coossa said: if derp, derp is derp. but https://www.intelink.gov/wiki
<rww> Jordan_U: yeah, it does that :|
<Jordan_U> Is @ignore supposed to take a host mask?
<rww> @help ignore
<ubottu> (ignore <hostmask|nick> [<expires>] [<channel>]) -- Ignores commands/requests from <hostmask> or <nick>. If <expires> is given the ignore will expire after that ammount of seconds. If <channel> is given, the ignore will only apply in that channel. <channel> defaults to the channel the command is given in, use /msg to apply ignores globally.
<rww> I expect Encyclopedia just isn't programmed to check the ignore list before processing factoid suggestions.
<rww> ... or I could read the last sentence of @help.
<Jordan_U> "use /msg to apply ignores globally."
<gpc> yeah but does that mean in all channels?
<Tm_T> interesting days
<Jordan_U> yuskhanzab in #ubuntu is almost certainly a troll.
<rww> RO "private servers" happen to be less than legal, so there's that.
<Tm_T> ubottu: tell frewo64 about away
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder if it's stalker that causes irssi to halt for a second or 10 when joining a channel
<ubottu> In ubottu, kanthbc said: you mean there is no way?
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Tsunami1)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from d4n1s)
<Tm_T> DBO: hi
<DBO> oh sorry Tm_T, seems my IRC client is still configured from the days when I used to op here
<DBO> I'll fix that
<Pici> oy, cyas then!
<rww> Tm_T: yes, it is
<Pici> rww: Turns out that switching to mysql didn't speed it up that much, I'm not sure what I was seeing before.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Vasev4o said: ubottu: ok, hdd is powered up, ide cable is connected correctly, hdd spins, bios detecrs  it sometimes, but its no booting /none system disk or disc error/... i am wonder is it firmware or logical problem
<Vasev4o> hello dear ubuntu community
<Pici> Vasev4o: If this is regarding the message that ubottu sent you, you may ignore it.  It thought that you were making a factoid suggestion.
<Vasev4o> I feel some issues with installing L-ubuntu. I was using ubuntu 9.10 koala karmic on old PC till 2 days ago. I was thinking either upgrade up to 10.10 ubuntu or try l-ubunto 10.10. I chosed Lubuntu. LIVECD loaded perfectly fine until I was on my way to install it. After formatting HDD, my P...C was working damn slowly. Time for rebooting came. I rebooted and my HDD just dissapeared even from BIOS! I tried some tricks like reseti
<Vasev4o> ng BIOS settings to default and changing IDE cables. BIOS recognized my dvd-rw device perfectly fine, but my HDD... I was rebooting the machine many times while BIOS catch HDD.But when BIOS got it, HDD write/read speeds are awful. I tried to install 10.10 again, but it happened the same (my HDD dissapeared once again)... My friend gave me windows xp disc and installation time was increased. It usually takes ~40minutes, but now -
<Vasev4o> it took 1h and 15m. And booting time was increased from ~1m to... 5minutes. What lubuntu has done to my HDD? How can i fix this issue? :( PS: for more information my HDD is 20gb MAXTOR 2F020J0. Every advice will be well-received, thanks in advace! :)
<maco> Vasev4o: this isn't a support channel
<charlie-tca> That would be better asked in #lubuntu
<topyli> we are only stupid irc ops, we can't help you there
<Vasev4o> excuse me guys :(
<gpc> I would be offended by that comment if it weren't so true
<topyli> :)
<gpc> Vasev4o: since you don't have anything that needs the ops team attention, please observe our no idling policy for this channel and /part. Have a good day.
<maco> or that
<topyli> i hope that question was a paste, i would hate to type it again in another channel
<mneptok> do i keep -testing in sources, or switch to -squeeze?
 * mneptok canna decide
<Jordan_U> mneptok: Yes.
<pleia2> you know you want to run an OS called "wheezy" asap :)
<mneptok> pleia2: you just want me to breathe heavily in your ear so you have an airtight excuse to punch me.
<pleia2> hahah
<pleia2> seriously though, I tend to wait a few weeks, the flood of packages into testing can be a bit rough
<pleia2> (wait == switch to squeeze)
<mneptok> yeah, the Sid import queue is whitewater right now
<highvoltage> everytime I read 'wheezy' it feels like my chest is getting tighter already
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-09
<rww> madsailor: Hello! Anything we can help you with?
<madsailor> rww, nope, just lurking.  Thanks!
<h00k> madsailor: as you can probably tell from the /topic, it isn't a place to idle in. Please feel free to /part at your earliest convenience
<madsailor> h00k, ok, sorry.  Was just interested in the issues that you may deal with.  I'll see myself out.
<madsailor> Sorry, I also missed the topic *really* my bad
<h00k> :)
<elky> h00k, it's worth giving them the link to the logs when you usher them out.
<rww> I PMed them with it.
<rww> Might be worth putting in /topic
<h00k> elky: yeah...you're right, I should have.
<h00k> rww: thanks for getting my back!
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<elky> thar.
<tonyyarusso> We should put a note in the topic saying that they should read the topic too!
<h00k> Recursion...some people would never escape!
<madsailor> Hello all. Thanks for the redirect to the logs earlier.  I've noticed that questions go unanswered for long periods sometimes in #ubuntu-beginners.  Would it be possible to have ubottu msg a redirect to the main #ubuntu channel rather than leaving people to wait indefinately?  Would this be a bad idea for some reason?
<h00k> madsailor: That's a good question, and others involved in #ubuntu-beginners/ubottu are best to answer it
<h00k> madsailor: unfortunately, I'm not an op over in #ubuntu-beginners
<madsailor> h00k, oh, I thought the Ubuntu family of channela sll fell under #ubuntu-ops.  Where should I go to ask.  I don't want to PM a channel op out of the blue
<elky> The core channels come under this one, team channels go under #ubuntu-irc. you're more likely to find the right people there
<madsailor> ok elky, I'll check there.
<madsailor> thanks
<h00k> madsailor: ops throughout all of the channels reside in here, but we're not all ops all over the #ubuntu*-namespace
<h00k> I mean...individually
<h00k> if that makes sense?
<madsailor> h00k, yep, I get it
<h00k> Cool
<h00k> There is some hope!
<h00k> that not everyone that joins this is all ZOMG UNBAN ME and stuff.
 * gpc sets mode -b h00k*!*@*
<h00k> wooo
 * h00k loads script autorun/revolvingdoor.pl
<bazhang> Gulfstream has set up a channel #ubuntuPE
<gpc> "Professional Edition"
<gpc> hehe
<Gulfstream> Hi, can I create the channel ##ubuntuPE?
<bazhang> I just /cycle'd in there and now have +o
<gpc> Gulfstream: here is the thing
<gpc> #channels are official project channels
<gpc> ##channels aren't
<Gulfstream> but if UbuntuPE is to be an official project, wouldn't #ubuntupe work?
<maco> but it's not
<gpc> for it to become an official project channel then there are steps to follow
<Gulfstream> so I am not allowed to create a project called 'UbuntuPE'?
<gpc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<maco> Well, Ubuntu PE is not an official subproject of Ubuntu as of now, so it wouldnt get an official #ubuntu* channel
<Flannel> Gulfstream: What sort of changes are slated for it?
<maco> and given Canonical's trademark rules regarding the word "Ubuntu" i doubt you would be permitted to start another distro with that name
<Flannel> (changes from the original Ubuntu)
<Gulfstream> I guess it's not worth it...
<maco> *shrug* all he'd have to do is make up a new name
<maco> like Ubuntu CE --> Ichthus, and Ubuntu ME --> Sabily
<Flannel> Depending on his changes, he may be able to use 'remix' per TM policy.  But it'd depend on the nature of those changes
<gpc> I think he wants to add java, codecs, adobe reader...
<maco> libreoffice
<Flannel> We'll never know!
<bazhang> no changes. topic is do a recommended reinstall every six months
<maco> thunderbird
<bazhang> so mint , minus the green wallpaper
<h00k> but probably the same menu
<h00k> OH, and Chess.
<h00k> He mentioned Chess.
<gpc> Chess is fun
<gpc> not that 3d chess with the floating board, makes me dizzy
<Flannel> If he's just changing default packages installed, then from what my cursory re-read is, he could use 'remix'
<rww> !mint =~ s/, p/. P/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> anyone see a downside to appending "(webchat link: http://tinyurl.com/mintirc )" or something to the end of !mint?
<gpc> fine with me
<rww> In the interests of distro harmony, I will neglect to voice the opinions I have formed in the last 10 minutes about Linux Mint's choices when they set up their IRC channels.
<rww> (meanwhile, the Mint user that just stomped out of #ubuntu hasn't been in #linuxmint-* that I can see.
<rww> )
<elky> for some reason they never do seem to go there
<rww> I idled in there for a week once. Let's just say the channel isn't spilling over with answered support questions.
<bazhang> its-me-again is not even using ubuntu
<bazhang> LMDE
<bazhang> chupacabra seems to want to cause issues
<ubottu> KREDO called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> 08:43 <+minty-fresh> hello how can i find my ip address that works for me.
<ikonia>                      ifconfig one dont work and the one in
<ikonia>                      http://www.whatismyip.com/   i am trying to set this up
<ikonia> http://senk9.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/how-to-stream-media-onto-your-android-device-easily-from-anywhere/
<ikonia> it-me-again asking in #mintsupport about the same problem he had aon "ubuntu"
<ikonia> hello jungli, what do you want today ?
<Jungli> ikonia: good evening
<ikonia> what do you want today ?
<Jungli> Sir i want to talk about my ban
<ikonia> there is nothing to talk about
<Jungli> plz sir don't be so rude
<Jungli> once unbanned me
<ikonia> I'm not, I'm stating a fact, there is nothing to discuss
<ikonia> you will not be unbanned, so there is nothing to discuss
<Jungli> so what should i do
<ikonia> not use the ubuntu channels
<Jungli> sir i am ubuntu user too
<ikonia> that doesn't change anything
<Jungli> its fair ?
<ikonia> so unless there is another issue apart from your ban you wish to talk about, please leave the channel
<Jungli> hey ikonia plz
<ikonia> Jungli: nothing to talk about - take your jungli nick, your spicemaster nick, your john-smith nick and all the others and play elsewhere
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<knome> err ^
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Er, why would someone address a question to chanserv in #ubuntu, chanserv isn't even in there?!
<h00k> Pici: :D
<knome> irc client shows private messages in the active channel window?
<h00k> Pici: you beat me to /at
<Pici> He seems to be looking for "prostitutas"
<maco> ohboy
<mneptok> how much is he offering? because it's been cold here and i'm gonna have a killer heating bill.
<maco> mneptok: wouldnt you be a prostituto?
<h00k> we get all semantic-y over something like this. lol.
<mneptok> maco: again, how much is offered? for the right price ...
<Pici> I left him muted, you're free to op up and see if hes still asking.
<mneptok> he probably won't cover travel expenses and wardrobe, so forget it.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-10
<ardchoille> There is a bot running by the nick of testdulu in #ubuntu, is that bot authorized? It's outputing welcome messages when you type "hello"
<ardchoille> It's IP doesn't appear to be from ubuntu servers
<ardchoille> thank you jrib
<Pici> jrib: was that resolved? I notice that the same nick is in #ubuntu again.
<jrib> Pici: I removed the ban now, he says it was a script that has been disabled (about to test)
<Pici> aho
<jrib> seems ok
<Pici> cool beans :)
<h00k> maco: I applaud your patience with ^Phanton^
<h00k> M
<maco> h00k: it ran out a while ago...
<rww> ^Phanton^ is a menace.
<maco> the only thing keeping me from JUST GET A DAMN LIVE CD
<h00k> inorite?
<maco> is the fact that i have to actually hold shift to do that due to having turned my caps lock into an extra escape key
<h00k> rww: you have 2wws in your nickname.
<rww> WHAT
<h00k> it's true.
<gpc> he probably just needs to boot to text only one time and finish the upgrade
<h00k> Probably. gpc, feel free to help!
<gpc> watching rocky 3
<maco> gpc: he said it doesnt work
<gpc> no time
<maco> recovery mode doesnt boot
<maco> which is why i said get a live cd
<gpc> not recovery but !nox
<gpc> ok he has a plan going
 * gpc doesn't feel so bad
<maco> isnt the only difference between recovery and no x, just.... root shell versus sudo
<gpc> hmm, yeah maybe
<gpc> I know that a lot of times when gdm wouldn not start for me I would boot to text finish updates and then startx and things would be good
<gpc> -n up there where it is extra
<h00k> It sounds like a bunch of user-error, but I'm working on things :(
<ubottu> In ubottu, airtonix said: umad is Universal Mutual Assured Destruction
<gpc> kthx4edit
<rww> ubottu: tell airtonix about no
<h00k> For the record, rww, I found that fricking hilarious.
<h00k> I see no evidence of op abuse in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tonyyarusso> Me neither.
<rww> I only noticed because this channel was suddenly window 4 :<
<maco> haha
<h00k> rww: that's what happened to me.
<h00k> rww: actually. this became 4, normally #ubuntu-offtopic is 2.
<rww> I have #u, #u+1, #u-ot, here, then team channels, then -irc, then all the bot utility channels, then SECRETS, then #linode, then MORE SECRETS.
<gpc> you have secrets?
<tonyyarusso> nah, we just let him think he does.
<maco> are secrets where i tickle you?
 * maco ponders if that sounds wrong
<gpc> ha!
<gpc> sounded good to me
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> nah.
<tonyyarusso> Depends on your definitions of "wrong" and "good" I would guess :P
<h00k> that was totally fine.
<rww> sounded good to me too
<rww> and yes
<maco> when i say in -ot that im tickling rww, it means he has a PM from me that he's ignoring
<maco> one time i tickled him for being silly and he said "LIES! i dont have a pm from you!"
<h00k> I have #u-o, #u, #u+1, #-ops, #wiloco, #mnloco, and the rest after that are all asdfasdfasdf I don't know off the top of my head.
<rww> purple on blue is not a very visible colour!
<maco> (paraphrase)
<h00k> [271828183e-8] ident is interesting.
<h00k> not ident.
<h00k> (e@using.this.hacked.server.for.irc.isgre.at)
<h00k> That.
<rww> hostname, and it's a silly shell host, I think.
<h00k> yes, hostname.
<h00k> aha.
<gpc> that's a silly shell vhost
<gpc> oh you said that already
<rww> I should set my rdns to "my.name.is.better.than.you.rww.name"
<h00k> do it.
<rww> I enjoy my outgoing mail not ending up in junk folders, thx
<h00k> pfff "I emailed that to you, adjust your spam filter."
<h00k> DONE
<ubottu> Theaxiom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> gpc: you didn't get the memo?
<gpc> memo?
<gpc> I just got a PM
<Tm_T> PM from that FirstTimeLINUX
<gpc> not from that user but from Theaxiom telling me about it
<Tm_T> shame
<gpc> shame?
<Tm_T> shame that you were excluded
 * Tm_T huggles gpc
<gpc> I'm not in the op list
 * gpc huggles back
<Tm_T> gpc: he didn't PM just the ops (:
<gpc> nope I didn't get anything
<gpc> I suspect others didn't either
<Tm_T> hmm, atleast three persons did get it, including me
<ardchoille> Master keeps advertising his url in #ubuntu
<ardchoille> I hinted that it would get him kicked but he didn't seem to care
<ardchoille> Thank you gpc
<gpc> thank you
<gpc> ubottu: tell master about turkey
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen master, I'll let you do the telling.
<gpc> thanks for nothing :/
<gpc> ubottu: tell Anthraxium|Detac about away
<ardchoille> Might want to keep an eye on this user:
<ardchoille> [00:01] <meltingwax> is it wrong to have sex with animals
<ardchoille> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> huh, that was a bit intensive moment in #u I'd say
<DiamondTap> oh. wrong place
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !tasksel is <reply>Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task!!! (see Bug #574287 )
<guntbert> hi, any questions about !tasksel ?
<guntbert> for those reading backlogs later: it might be wise to change the !lamp factoid too (add an appropriate warning regarding tasksel, as that will be a primary use case for tasksel)
<guntbert> I can be reached via a memo if needed - have a nice time
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from v_)
<Tm_T> !tasksel
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tm_T> !tasksel is <reply>Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! /msg ubottu bug #574287 for more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system!" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Pici> I don't think that normal users can use /msg ubottu bug #NNNNN
 * Pici tests
<Pici> nope.
<Tm_T> uhh
<Tm_T> !no, tasksel is <reply>Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574287 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel uninstalled my system!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tm_T> better?
<Pici> Tm_T: oh, yep.  I was just going to submit a factoid fix myself :)
<Tm_T> even the old man can sometimes be quick enough (;
<jussi> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<gpc> !tr is Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> But tr already means something else!
<gpc> no !tr is Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gpc> ubottu: no !tr is Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> I know nothing about !tr yet, gpc
<gpc> what the
<persia> !tr
 * gpc looks it up AGAIN
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gpc> persia can you just add the /join part
<persia> I haven't had write access to the bot since intrepid or so
<gpc> k, I really need to learn to remember these things
 * gpc looks at the wiki
<gpc> !no tr is <reply> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> I'll remember that gpc
<gpc> thank you
<gpc> persia: if you are a core channel op I believe you should have access, if not poke juss i or tsimpso n
<persia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<persia> heh.
<persia> No worries.  I'm not that fussed about it.
<persia> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<persia> Heh, yeah.  Fixed the hostmask, but there's something else.  Anyway, some other day.
 * genii-around ponders someone whose nick ends in VonTroll asking about how to obtain root
 * Pici departs for a bit
<tonyyarusso> Who's Matt?
<PriceChild> I'm not the only one then?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-11
<popey> tonyyarusso / Pricey mis-addressed mail.
<h00k> wait, is it !guidelines in the autoremove command that will throw guidelines to the user?
<rww> h00k: ubottu parses /remove messages and issues factoids appropriately in PM
<h00k> rww: yes, so, would it grab !guidelines?
<rww> yes
<h00k> I asked agu10^ not to ascii-art in a pm
<h00k> and obviously got taunted.
<rww> it would also grab "people who dislike !pie are not welcome here"
<h00k> sweet.
<rww> (assuming removal from -ot, since !pie is channel-specific)
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> agu10^ is arguing there's nothing that says no ascii art of breasts.
<h00k> I'm /querying.
<gpc> there is something about being appropriate and not creppy
<gpc> creepy*
<gpc> paraphrasing ^^
<h00k> yes
<h00k> This conversation will be in the bantracker, as well.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> added
<rww> wait, those were /breasts/?
 * rww saw eyes
<maco> rww: yes
<maco> rww: clearly you do not get troll pms from what i assume are teenagers with great frequency
<h00k> And now is trying to argue about what they are in a PM.
<maco> rww: you had to give him ideas!
<rww> maco: they usually make stupid threats instead of drawing me pictures :(
<h00k> I told him it is not up for debate, and to discuss it in here.
<agu10^> hi guys
<h00k> agu10^: Do you understand why you were banned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<agu10^> I guess you confused my text with the previous text
<agu10^> just a smiley
<h00k> agu10^: I certainly am not confused.
<agu10^> ...
<h00k> agu10^: you had done the first one, I had asked you not to continue. You did it again, I removed you and got you the links to the !codeofconduct and !guidelines. You did it a third time, clearly you're not understanding the point.
<agu10^> I didn't do anything like that
<agu10^> I changed the simley because of you
<tonyyarusso> Just because it makes *you* smile to do it doesn't mean it qualifies as a "smiley".
<agu10^> besides, you never warned me the first time
<agu10^> tonyyarusso, it's an emoticon
<agu10^> ( . ) _ ( . )
<h00k> agu10^: Logs show different, which are recorded in the bantracker.
<tonyyarusso> And what emotion would that be, pray tell?
<agu10^> just like :|
<agu10^> but bigger
<tonyyarusso> Seems like a lot of extra work compared to writing :|
<agu10^> h00k, look at the logs again, you'll be surprised
<rww> *_*
<agu10^> tonyyarusso, not if you have set up shortcuts
<h00k> agu10^: I'm not going to argue, this is not up for debate.
<agu10^> h00k, yes I know... retard police don't argue. ever
<gpc> You must not have read"Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the #ubuntu channels friendly places for everyone. This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language" specifically this "which may be considered offensive". it offended at least 1 person who asked you not to do it again see "Please be respectful and take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes e
<gpc> xception."
<gpc> calling us retarded is also not acceptable
<agu10^> i didn't call you retarded
<gpc> read the code of conduct again
<agu10^> I said retard police don't argue either
<gpc> implying we are retarded is not acceptable
<agu10^> not you gpc
<gpc> who then?
<agu10^> whoever won't even check the logs properly
<gpc> so that would be h00k you are referring tong?
<gpc> to*
<agu10^> depends
<gpc> I see.
<agu10^> on if he looks at the log to see there's no warning
<gpc> and if he doesn't?
<h00k> agu10^: You're not helping your case, at all.
<agu10^> and also check the last smiley is not sex-related
<agu10^> whatever you say... you're so right!!!
<gpc> thank you. glad you agree.
<h00k> agu10^: You ascii art'ed breasts, I asked you not to, you deliberately did again, directed at me. Timestamps in both the chat logs and bantracker will show the order in which things happened.
<agu10^> not really
<agu10^> you never asked not to
<h00k> 20:04 >> [                h00k] Don't be doing ascii art of that type in the channel again, please
<tonyyarusso> We all saw him ask, so this really isn't worth pursuing further if that's the argument you're going with.
<agu10^> that was AFTER
<h00k> agu10^: after the first one, yes. The the second came directed at me.
<agu10^> oh wait maybe I didn't check priv msgs
<h00k> 20:05 <              agu10^ > h00k, ( . )U( . )
<agu10^> well if you're right, then it's because I don't INSTANTLY check private messages
<agu10^> I'm sorry for that
<agu10^> 1 minute difference
<h00k> If you notice, 20:05 does come after 20:04.
<rww> get your math out of here
<agu10^> sure I should've read all my private messages before posting anywhere else
<agu10^> it's a pity I had more than one pending to read
<gpc> you should have known not to do it again after being removed from the channel
<agu10^> ?
<agu10^> gpc, I wasn't removed from the channel because of that
<agu10^> I was removed because of an inoccent smiley
<agu10^> ( . ) _ ( . )
<tonyyarusso> If it was innocent, you wouldn't have been removed.
<tonyyarusso> That should be rather obvious by now.
<gpc> !appeals > agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^, please see my private message
<gpc> just getting it out of the way.
<h00k> gpc: thanks, I was just about to
<agu10^> tonyyarusso, are you serious? lol
<tonyyarusso> Of course.  We all are.
<agu10^> you shouldn't think all smileys are the same smiley
<h00k> clearly, this isn't going to get anywhere.
<tonyyarusso> nope
<agu10^> so if I write ":P", you'd have banned me too?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<gpc> no
<agu10^> then wtf
<agu10^> because it's a longer smiley?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<agu10^> or just because it looks a bit like the other smiley
<h00k> agu10^: In the context of what you brought up in the /query with me, it was inappropriate.
<agu10^> h00k, uh??
<rww> How about "because you deliberately modified it enough so that you could make this silly argument, but not enough that it wasn't obvious that you were fishing for reactions"?
<agu10^> h00k, what are you talking about now?
<agu10^> rww, not really
<agu10^> rww, I figured out I could make a face using similar characters. it seemed funny
<h00k> One time, I nicely warned you in a /query. You did it again, directed at me, which I removed you and directed you to the !guidelines and !codeofconduct. After the third time, the message wasn't clear enough
<gpc> funny we all agree and have the same opinion but we are all wrong.
<agu10^> and of course it's not outside the rules
<agu10^> so... why wouldn't I have posted that last smiley?
<agu10^> just 'cause?
<tonyyarusso> Because you listened to h00k the first two times?
<agu10^> h00k, there was never a third time
<h00k> agu10^: gpc did a nice job above summarizing where it violates our rules.
<agu10^> h00k, i heard you the first time. but it was after the second time
<h00k> agu10^: So you did get the first /query?
<agu10^> h00k, sorry for the timing, dude
<agu10^> h00k, yes, after I did it twice
<h00k> I thought you didn't get it.
<agu10^> i got it, but late
<tonyyarusso> agu10^: Look, unless you have a point to make that you haven't already, this is just a waste of time.  Please see the appeals link from ubottu and move along.
<agu10^> only when I was removed from chan
 * h00k facepalms.
<h00k> in which case, you did it again.
<agu10^> ?
<h00k> So, please move along. This is a waste of my time.
<agu10^> I did it twice before even finding out it wasn't allowed
<agu10^> I had been directed to #ubuntu-offtopic for this
<gpc> but you did find out
<agu10^> from #ubuntu
<agu10^> gpc, too late it seems
<gpc> and did it a third time
<h00k> agu10^: !guidelines are clearly displayed in the channel topic.
<agu10^> gpc, no third time, EVER
<agu10^> gpc, you just made that up
<agu10^> h00k, yes I read that
<agu10^> h00k, it doesn't disallow smileys
<gpc> sorry, you are right, the third time you changed it just a little so it really isn't the third but becomes the first time for that "smiley"
<gpc> not going to work.
<h00k> I'm done discussing this.
<gpc> me too.
<agu10^> gpc, it's not related to sex whatsoever anymore
<h00k> Please move along.
<agu10^> gpc, so I don't see what the deal is
<agu10^> what if they are a bit similar?
<h00k> agu10^: Please move along.
<agu10^> it's really impossible to think of that smiley as the same smiley
<gpc> agu10^: in that case you were baiting which is also not allowed
<agu10^> baiting?
<gpc> yes, trying to get a reaction
<agu10^> not really
<gpc> anyway. I can't and wouldn't remove the ban. the people who can also said they won't.
<agu10^> I was hoping people would laught at the smiley because it looks a bit similar to the other one
<gpc> discussion over. you have the link to appeal if you widh to do so. Please part this channel and have a nice evening.
<agu10^> didn't think any retard police was there
<rww> or are clueless enough that they don't feel comfortable dealing with the situation :(
<rww> Plus, well, your choice of nicknames is sub-par :(
<gpc> please part.
<gpc> yes. I told you before calling us retards is unacceptable.
<gpc> had enough.
 * persia idly notes that wikipedia claims "(´；ω；`)" means "terribly sad" and wonders at the wild variance of emoticon understandings.  ("（・Ａ・）" is defined as "That's bad" and isn't that different from the one considered inappropriate)
<h00k> I would have opped a while ago, but have no permishuns
<gpc> !chanserv
<gpc> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<gpc> just found a bug
<h00k> I have /opme, which does...
<h00k> OPME = "msg chanserv op $C $0";
<rww> ps, they're called emoticons >.>
<h00k> rww: IS THAT MADONNA, unacceptable
 * h00k /kb rww 
<rww> LOL
<h00k> gpc: what does your scripty do different than that?
<gpc> h00k: I use /cs op for opping
<gpc> /opme does noting
<h00k> gpc: I'm on the irssi
<gpc> that splains it
<gpc> like I said I found a bug in chanserv.py
<rww> gpc: go bug Seveas about it, then ;P
<gpc> I am
<gpc> hehe
<rww> make sure to wear armour, he bites
<gpc> nah, Seveas is ok if you bring cookies and ask really nice
<gpc> how do you think I got him to add the timed mutes to the script
<rww> I've been trying not to think about it.
 * h00k rofls
<gpc> you know it ways heavy on your mind
<rww> your English usage weighs heavily on my mind :(
<gpc> Now agu10^ is threatening to DDoS me in PM
<h00k> Oh, nice. Add that one to the bantracker
<gpc> wats rong wit my english?
<rww> h00k: moose is robinetd. in case you didn't know.
<gpc> oh right I see
<rww> it took me a while >.>
<gpc> weighs
<gpc> :P
<gpc> You should correct me. Not make fun of me :(
<h00k> rww: Yeah, I got that
 * rww makes note, h00k is smarter than me
<gpc> isn't that Hoober with the tmpfl host?
<rww> He has one, but it's not the same one.
 * h00k akes note, rww is wrong at judging intelligence
 * h00k adds a m to akes
 * h00k can't even splel
<elky> You both agreed to be op. You're as stupid as each other :P
<rww> excellent point
<h00k> elky: wins.
<highvoltage> moo
<charlie-tca> point to elky!
<h00k> yarp
<h00k> gord_: oi
<charlie-tca> elky: as in game point, that is.
<h00k> elky just wins, and leaves.
<elky> im at work, yo
<h00k> oh, that thing :(
<KB1JWQ> elky: "I asked to be a named op in #ubuntu, and for my sins they made me one."
<elky> hah
<KB1JWQ> On a related note, when the call for staff volunteers went out originally I thought you'd have to be crazy to apply for freenode staff.  Two years later I'm sure of it...
<elky> This is why I'm generally against asking for volunteers for jobs like this.
<h00k> us poor suckers do it ourselves :(
<persia> elky, What other model works: only allow people to nominate others, and then select from some set with the largest number of nominations?
<elky> persia, previously the operators, the ones who already know what the job involves, asked people they saw who matched the particular characteristics that made a good op.
<persia> So, then, yes.
<elky> Not quite.
<persia> Hrm.  ops nominate candidate ops: those with lots of nominations get selected to be new ops.
<h00k> I don't think I ever remember seeing "NetHack" before.
<tonyyarusso> Whether they like it or not!
<h00k> 22:01 ::: NetHack #ubuntu-ops "+vvv Amaranth Pricey topyli" by card.freenode.net
<Amaranth> Wow that was a long split
<h00k> That was.
<elky> persia, it used to be more like "blah seems to fit the spec. seen anything to contradict that? no? i'll talk to them then!"
<maco> gord didnt rejoin
<elky> maco, he did, just not id'd
<maco> i dont see the /join
<persia> elky, Ah.  Same thing, except less formal and doesn't scale.  Feels nicer though.
<maco> thats how forum mods happen too
<persia> developers mostly too, although we've added a process layer, to everyone's confusion.
<elky> persia, well it does scale if there isn't a wall of "buuuut you didn't consider myyyyyy opinion"
<persia> Yeah, but that inevitably happens once the team size gets above 16, because people no longer inherently know everyone else's opinion.
<elky> persia, nono, this was people outside the team
<persia> And once you get twice that, the majority participates in the wall of "buuuuttt...", which gets ugly and awkward :(
<persia> That's not a scaling issue: that's a presentation issue.
<persia> Somewhat related, in that presenting to a large audience is different than a small one, but you need a good few hundred entitled folk before you end up with that sort of issue.
<its-me-again> oh sorry you all somehow i have another ban what a weird thing.  guess you know what you are doing.  I just want to know why is all
<its-me-again> so i can move on
<rww> its-me-again: asking for Mint support in #ubuntu
<its-me-again> rally when did i do that
<its-me-again> i might have once i cant remember
<rww> the day you were banned
<its-me-again> o well as long as its only for a month or so i am not going to be to bothered about it
<h00k> approximately, yep.
<its-me-again> i dont know when ay
<its-me-again> i will not annoy you to much here.  but i understane i might have done it.
<its-me-again> i dont know if its perminant or just tempory
<its-me-again> but i trust your ops judgment
<rww> its-me-again: It appears that this isn't the first time you've been actioned for this. I wonder about the thought process that leads you to trust the judgement of operators but disregard when they tell you about rules :\
<rww> But, I guess you'd have to talk to ikonia about that. I don't have enough insight into the situation.
<its-me-again> oh well i wont bother you again unless i need access when i start using ubuntu again.
<its-me-again> #ubuntu is verry strict adn i know alot of ubuntu users put of for just trying to ask simnple questions.  so they hate irc cause of the way they as noobs get treated.    but you run a busy channel so i guess you are tough.
<its-me-again> i think he wont like me to much fter doing it again
<rww> Having common-sense rules and enforcing them isn't really tough. There are a few thinga we need to do to keep #ubuntu usable. One of them is limiting #ubuntu to actual Ubuntu users, to reduce confusion.
<its-me-again> sometimes when problems are ubuntu related not mint related its not ok to ask in #ubuntu
<rww> And yes, I imagine that pretending to use Ubuntu while actually using Mint, then being banned for it, then saying you won't do it again, then doing it again anyway, then getting banned for it again, is not the best way to endear yourself to the people who enforce those rules :\
<its-me-again> i have found in my use that if the problems are ubuntu related then i get better heklp from #ubuntu
<rww> Perhaps you should have considered that #ubuntu does support better than Linux Mint's IRC channel when you chose to use Linux Mint. Which support avenues you may use are a function of your choice of distribution.
<rww> You can't have your minty-fresh cake and eat Ubuntu's too, though.
<its-me-again> i find even in mint when there are bugs with apps they say report it in the ubuntu bug report channel
<its-me-again> not the mint one
<rww> If they say this, they are wrong.
<its-me-again> rww: do you use mint
<rww> No.
<its-me-again> ok
<its-me-again>  i ws banned for breaking the rules is all that is the basic point its not even how i broke them the fact is i did.
<gpc> its-me-again: Was there anything else we could help you with?
<its-me-again> gpc: no cause i probabbly will not get n unban now at least for a fair while.   because i broake the rules.  i do get tons of help from #ubuntu
<its-me-again> but still i ws stupid so you cant help me about that.
<its-me-again> you know this is not my first offence and i may not ever now get lifted so you are free to go
<gpc> ok, I am glad you understand the reason you were banned. Please don't idle in here.
<its-me-again>  there comes a time when enough is enough and you have to be hard no matter the individual users reasons and pleadings.  its about the channel as a hole not the individual users.
<its-me-again> gpc: if you want to let the op who banned me know what i said its up to you.
 * its-me-again is out now for a long time untillhe seriously desides to use ubuntu again. 
<its-me-again> thanks all for your patience and time to let me understand my ways
<cdbs> its-me-again: Please don't idle here, read the topic
<gpc> wow epic lag
<cdbs> hi gpc, why the change in nickname?
<cdbs> gpc: what should be dome with its-me-again ?
<rww> cdbs: its-me-again is not in #ubuntu-ops.
<cdbs> gpc: oops, unping
<cdbs> rww: yep, I am currently fiddling with my ZNC and the way it recognises nicks
<cdbs> according to my client its on this channel but a simple /whois says not
<rww> hehe. there's a reason I keep it simple and just ssh to my irc client. bouncers give me a headache.
<cdbs> rww: hmm, ssh is irritating over a slow connection
<cdbs> rww: I tried that earlier
<rww> Not so much if you can keep a handle on what's in the I/O buffer but not on your screen yet. I'm fortunate to be using a VPS rather near me, though, so it's not much of a problem.
<cdbs> rww: well, I am used to keep switching across my irssi screens using alt+{1,2,etc} commands and this becomes slow in irssi+screen+ssh
<persia> irssi also has a proxy mode, so you can connect local irssi over ssh to remote irssi, which connects to servers.  You get local response time for buffer controls, and remote reliability (and remote lag for buffer content)
<tonyyarusso> RFC:  Is it wise to use the word "appeals" for our appeals process?  I'm wondering if that incurs too much of a legal "some higher body will either affirm or overturn a ruling", rather than "take this to a less emotionally-involved group to discuss further.  I'm assuming the latter is more of what we intend.
<tonyyarusso> s/further/further"/
<jussi> tonyyarusso: any thoughts about what it could be changed to?
<tonyyarusso> jussi: Magical Unicorns Process.
<jussi> hahah
<jussi> right, Im offf to sweden. see you all later.
 * tonyyarusso wonders if English even has a suitable word
<tonyyarusso> Sadly, "continuance" also has legal meaning :(
<tonyyarusso> uence?  iurno
<tonyyarusso> Elevation is still less than ideal, but at least possible.
<tonyyarusso> Recourse?  Referral?
<tonyyarusso> Oooo, I like referral.
<tonyyarusso> or review, that would work too.
<Tm_T> YankDownUnder notified of his behaviour
<elky> thoughts on atomicspark's noise?
<elky> I'm personally quite over it.
<Pici> nhandler: I don't see the new IRCC meeting time on the fridge calendar.
<jussi> Pici: we havent changed it  yet - I sent the mail from my phone - Ill get to it soon. (if no one else does first)
<ikonia> 14:41 -!- IRCAnswersBot [~IRCAnswer@207-126-122-147.ip.openhosting.com] has
<ikonia> looks interesting
<Pici> Its an allwoed bot.
<ikonia> I've never seen it before
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<persia> Hey!  That's offensive to atheists and pantheists!
<persia> </sarcasm>
<Pici> :P
 * genii-around sips his coffee and waits for the daily delivery of xkcd
<persia> daily?  I want your xkcd feed: I only get three a week.
<genii-around> Are we under attack?
<gpc> genii-around: looks like KB1JWQ unplugged the wrong wire again
<genii-around> hm
 * Pici sends ikonia some faces
<Pici> or foxes
<ikonia> I'd rather have something that stops this guy wanting to be spoon fed
<Pici> ikonia: A drink
<Pici> ?
<ikonia> I'll take it
<cdbs> So freenode welcomed mubarak's stepping down with netsplits?
<gpc> huh?
<maco> gpc: mubarak stepped down
<gpc> yes, I heard
<maco> and freenode is netsplitting out the wazoo
<gpc> wondering what a freenode netsplit has to do with that
<maco> a joke?
<gpc> I am glad Egypt is going to get new and hopefully democratic leadership. I don't see how it is relevant to anything Ubuntu. especially when we just kicked 3-4? users for mentioning it in #ubuntu. First we kick users for talking about it then we make "jokes" in here? :/
<gpc> or maybe I am taking it the wrong way. apologies if I am.
<ikonia> I didn't kick them for mentioning it, I kicked them for continuing to mention it after I told them to stop
<gpc> ikonia: yes, that is what i meant
<ikonia> and one guy who was joining channels spamming it, then leaving
<h00k> @btlogin
<Pici> wow
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> ikonia: induz
<ikonia> I know I know
<ikonia> ughh phix is back
<ikonia> I thought he was banned
<h00k> that was quick.
<ikonia> he has over 40 entries in BT - he knows the score
<h00k> I did 'tell phix about !ot' and I think ubottu should be able to parse that and understand what I meant
<h00k> alternatively, I could just use the correct syntax.
<mneptok> tell me about !your_childhood
<h00k> mneptok: I've never lived in a house more than four years.
<mneptok> it's good to get out sometimes.
 * h00k stares longingly at the windows from his desk
<jussi> ikonia: the allowed bots are listed on the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots :)
<ikonia> I'd just not noticed it before
<jussi> ok :)
<h00k> maybe they'll let me outside today.
<jussi> h00k: a dangerous character like you? definately not...
<jussi> :P
 * gpc waits outside h00k's window with the motor running
<gpc> make sure you grab the stapler before you escape
<h00k> I have to collect all of the BuckyBalls, too. Can I bring my whiteboard?
<gpc> I got a sentra not a cube van
 * gpc drives off slowly.
<h00k> jussi: although, it was -17F out this morning, I don't know that I want to get out.
<jussi> h00k: do you even want to hear how cold it was here? ;) :P
<h00k> jussi: probably not but yes definitely.
<jussi> -29.7 ... My car complained lots.
<h00k> Yeah...jussi, are you in the States?
<jussi> h00k: no. Northern finland....
<h00k> jussi: Ah, okay, that is what I thought. Was that C or F?
<jussi> C
<h00k> we had around -32.7C here yesterday :(
<h00k> So, Northern Finland = Wisconsin.
<h00k> basically.
<jussi> haha
<h00k> Except we probably have more cheese.
<jussi> Nasty though.
<jussi> and we are closer to the arctic circle.
<jussi> h00k: it was particularly bad that it was cold this morning - I had to go to sweden. Im just glad it warmed up during the day.
<h00k> My feet got cold driving, my heater wouldn't keep them warm.
<popey> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, openbees said: ubottu: no need for this now ....because jdk is working correctely
<rww> rww's bad idea for today: Trollopoly, a version of Monopoly with #ubuntu* namespace channels as properties and "!guidelines", "/remove", "+q", and "+b" instead of houses and hotels.
<rww> comes with gamepieces representing our most infamous problem users
<gpc> Sounds like an interesting project.
<gpc> would you like me to contact Canonical and find out if we can use the logo?
<gpc> I think we may need to talk to freenode legal dept. also
<rww> I think I may need to talk to a psychologist.
<gpc> that is a given
<Tm_T> you can talk to me instead
<ubottu> Cheri703 called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<rww> sorted ^
<rww> although keeping an eye on suzu is probably a good idea, timestamps considered.
 * pleia2 nods
<marienz> you were mentioned on #defocus
<rww> joy
<marienz> suzu *probably* joined via that (being an innocent bystander)
<marienz> and when I say "mentioned" I mean:
<marienz> 22:12:29 <+~Sarajevo> Any girls here?
<marienz> 22:12:55 <+~Sarajevo> Let me discover u a dirty secret
<marienz> and you should be able to figure out the rest
<maco> oh boy
<rww> !no, cake-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> The cake is a !pie!
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> gpc: ubottu just hates you.
<gpc> prossibly
<rww> or user error ;P
<gpc> probably
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-12
<ardchoille> I just noticed something in #ubuntu. The first 4 nicks have suspicious similarities. There were only two yesterday, now there are four. It's possible that nicks are gathering to spam in a way that thwarts the floodbots.
<ardchoille> 13WAA4RXZ , 14WAAQZFI , 17SAAXLBK , 52AAAG502
<ardchoille> Just wanted to report his in case there is any other info about it.
<rww> ardchoille: freenode changes peoples' nicks to stuff like that during netsplits for some reason that I forget
<rww> when the nets unsplit and people on both side of the netsplit have the same nick, I think.
<ardchoille> rww: Ah, ok then no worries. Thank you for that info :)
<ardchoille> I'm glad you folks are on top of this stuff :)
<bazhang> <Guest66534> how i com enter in a vax system
<bazhang> that sounds illegal
<rww> VAXen still exist?
<bazhang> first it was the 'ip snoffing' then aircrack now this.
<rww> gaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh bad catalysts
<tonyyarusso> rww: I actually started looking at trying to support VAX with a script at work.  Gave up quickly when I discovered it wasn't even REMOTELY like anything else.
 * rww munches, watches sgtmattbaker 
<tonyyarusso> Now now, it's not nice to munch on the users.
 * rww gnaws on the ops instead
<tonyyarusso> Much better.
<nigelb> hi
<nigelb> there is a troll in #launchpad
<nigelb> can't figure out anyone with the right permissions yet though
<rww> #launchpad isn't an #ubuntu* core channel ;P
<nigelb> well, yeah
<nigelb> BUt I was hoping some freenode staff could help :D
<nigelb> rww: wait, it does't come under the purview of ubuntu ops at all?
<gpc> I don't believe so
<tonyyarusso> nigelb: correct
<tonyyarusso> nigelb: You're actually off by multiple channels :P
<nigelb> tonyyarusso: sigh, ok
<nigelb> tonyyarusso: lol
<rww> (tried #freenode?)
<nigelb> No, I figured this was *cough* the more helpful place :)
<rww> hah
 * nigelb goes to ask in freenode
<tonyyarusso> nigelb: #ubuntu-ops hands "core" channels, like #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, etc.  #ubuntu-irc covers the broader Ubuntu namespace, like LoCo channels and various teams.  #launchpad doesn't fall under any of that - your best bet would be #freenode, really.  #canonical-sysadmins might also be close, but good luck finding someone actually around at the particular time you need.
<rww> nigelb: Since you're here, who is it so we can keep an eye out? ;)
<nigelb> rww: Yanksrule
<nigelb> I belive this person caused a problem in ubuntu channels a few days back?
<rww> sounds familiar
<gpc> yeah, YankeesFan or something
<nigelb> If my memory serves me well. I think hobsee was the person who banned them that time
<nigelb> Also, I guess there isn't a point in me hanging around...
<ubottu> Yanksrule called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<ubottu> Yanksrule called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<gpc> KB1JWQ: would you mind joining -meeting
<ubottu> Yanksrule called the ops in #ubuntu-meeting ()
<gpc> never mind
<KB1JWQ> gpc: Sure.
<ubottu> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<maco> can smeone set the bot to ignore him?
<bazhang> its multiple bots
<maco> all with the same nick?
<bazhang> lubotu3 lubotu2 ubottu
<maco> oooh gotcha
<maco> how about lubotu3 since he's doing it over and over in -uk?
<elky> KB1JWQ, you might want to relieve him of the network anyway
<bazhang> maco, I gave the @ignore command to lubotu3 no idea if it took
<maco> /quit now so guess we wont know
<maco> oh boy
 * maco has a tingly spider sense in #u-w
<bazhang> !google
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<bazhang> !-google
<bazhang> rww changed that?
<bazhang> !-google
<rww> no
<rww> !google test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<bazhang> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rww> apparently extended the magical !seen thing to cover !google.
<bazhang> yuck
<bazhang> so now -ot is a troll diving off pit.
<Amaranth> Apparently
<Amaranth> Ban them all? :)
<bazhang> only one that I know of. he ban evaded to go back and troll again, then bragged about it whilst in -ot
<rww> I maintain that ryaxnb doesn't belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bazhang> not much different from what #arch-ot used to be
<Amaranth> rww: I've said that before, I think
<Amaranth> bazhang: or club
<bazhang> first he's pushing the ##club channel
<bazhang> then says, "oh it was a topic under discussion, I was just commenting"
<tonyyarusso> "just commenting" is usually a red flag
<Blockcold> bazhang: sup ?
<Blockcold> hi tomaw
<Blockcold> hi topyli
<Blockcold> no body here lultz
<elky> * RoyK (~roy@213.236.233.237) has left #ubuntu-offtopic ("enough of this bullshit")
<elky> If someone spots him returning, have a word to him about that quit message
<ubottu> therock233 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<therock233> im gangsta
<therock233> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> therock233 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<elky> How bored do you have to be...
<charlie-tca> doesn't seem real smart to do that
<ubottu> Gangsta called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Gangsta> Im gangsta
<Gangsta> why i was banned?
<elky> Because you keep doing that.
<Gangsta> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<Gangsta> that?
<ubottu> Gangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Gangsta> ?
<elky> You're currently ban evading as well
<Gangsta> im gangsta
<elky> <Gangsta> define ban evasion i am on a sexy train
<elky> I can't even parse that.
<tsimpson> chanserv.py is failing me
<ImGangsta> !ops
<ImGangsta> Im invinsible I am on a sexy train with wifi in 6 couches!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ImGangsta> im gangsta
<tsimpson> why can't ISPs just have static IPs and make my life easier
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tsimpson> !staff | ^ please
<ubottu> ^ please: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<marienz> yeah, sec
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<ubottu> BiPolah called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gpc> Jung_lee (~loc0@122.161.14.206)
<gpc> is this Jungli?
<tsimpson> not sure, but possibly
<gpc> tsimpson: seems it is, see -ot he joined as loc0 also. then changed to Jun_gle
<gpc> !matlab is <reply> MATLAB® is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gpc
<popey> does it really need a unicode (R) in it?
<gpc> heh probably not. I copy/pasted from the wiki.
<gpc> !no matlab is <reply> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ubottu> I'll remember that gpc
<gpc> there we go
<popey> :)
<Jungli> hia
<Jungli> !ping | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli, please see my private message
<gpc> hello Jungli, how can I help you?
<Jungli> gpc: arch linux rocks
<gpc> I have never tried it. Did you need help from the Ubuntu ops team?
<Jungli> gpc: how are you :)
<Jungli> here ppl call me troll i am banned from ubuntu
<gpc> Jungli: I am fine. Do you need anything from the ops?
<Jungli> i want unbanned
<gpc> I can not do that.
<Jungli> ok fine
<Jungli> bye dude have a nice day
<gpc> same to you.
<Jungli> tc
<ubottu> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Pici> tsimpson: perhaps staff could help with this?
<tsimpson> I was just poking some
<marienz> tsimpson: removed, please prod me if they show up again
<Pici> marienz: thanks
<tsimpson> thanks
<Tm_T> thanks indeed
<rww> nixternal: can you identify with nickserv, please?
<rww> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | test on Google:
<culb> --
<rww> culb: Hi. You've been redirected from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops because your client has a !google script enabled. Please disable it completely or tell it not to run in the Ubuntu namespace and let us know when you've done so.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-02-13
<rww> Flannel is a landlubber.
<Flannel> rww: Don't make me keel-haul you
<rww> So, now that all of the "lol freenode is going SASL only" spam stopped, I guess we'll be removing that link and putting all the silly goo.gl redirects back to real URLS? O:D
<tomreyn> hi
<Flannel> Hi tomreyn, how can we help you today?
<tomreyn> i was actually looking for a channel related to system administration for the ubuntu.com related infrastructure
<tonyyarusso> tomreyn: #canonical-sysadmins may be what you're looking for.
<tomreyn> ah this sounds good, thanls
<tomreyn> thanKs
<tomreyn> tonyyarusso: actually that channel does not exist (anymore)?
<tomreyn> it seems like all canoncical channels moved to a different network or something
<tonyyarusso> o rly?
<tonyyarusso> Good to know...
<tonyyarusso> I know they were thinking about that at one point, but wasn't aware it had actually happened.
<tsimpson> #canoncial-sysadmin, not -sysadmins
<tonyyarusso> oh, or that
<tomreyn> just as empty as the other
<tsimpson> it's dead at this time of day/night/whatever
<tomreyn> but:
<tomreyn> -alis- #canonical                                           1 :CHANNEL HAS MOVED - https://wiki.canonical.com/MessagingSystems/InternalIRC
<tonyyarusso> It helps if tsimpson can spell.
<tonyyarusso> #canonical-sysadmin
<tsimpson> it's 2:19, I don't bother trying :)
<tomreyn> heh, thanks
<tomreyn> it helps if i can read, too
<tsimpson> that's probably something internal to canonical ^
<tomreyn> sounds like it
<tomreyn> thanks again and bye again
 * rww pokes tsimpson in the direction of jack___ 
<jrib> why are we banning jack?
<jrib> gpc: ?
<rww> I always knew gpc was secretly tsimpson.
<gpc> he was banned for swearing first time
<gpc> now ban evading
<gpc> unless the ban was removed and I missed it
<jrib> but he said "fuck" instead of "fsck" once, or did it happen before?
<rww> jrib: he's been problematic for a few hours now
<gpc> ^^
<tsimpson> he compared one of our ops to a nazi, swore, and swore again
<rww> repeated offtopic, and his reaction to being told to stop is discussing his ability to use /ignore.
 * rww wandered off for a while, missed the nazi comment
<tsimpson> also links to a graph of swear words in the linux kernel source when you ask him not to swear
<gpc> basically thinks that he can do what he wants cuz he is 1337
<jrib> ok
<jrib> just appeared to me that the fsck mess up could have been unintentional but I wasn't aware of the previous issues
<gpc> was a combination of attitude,cursing and repeating the cursing
<rww> !gnash =~ s/^.*It/Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> Is there a "this is how you suggest factoids" factoid I don't know about?
<gpc> none I know of
<persia> I don't think there ought be one.
<persia> Oh, but there is:
<persia> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rww> yeah, that's what I usually go with. Was wondering if there was a more specific alternative.
<persia> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins goes into great detail about it.
<persia> How frequently are there factoid change requests that are useful?  I see a lot of accidental recommendations, but only a few real changes a week.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, trench said: !mysqlpass is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<rww> Not many. I swear there used to be more, but that's possibly because I was noticing me submitting them :<
<persia> Or one could claim that the number of new things commonly explained is reduced, because the common issues have all been encoded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, trench said: !mysql is a fast, multi-threaded, multi-user, and robust SQL database server. It is intended for mission-critical, heavy-load production systems as well as for embedding into mass-deployed software. Read more about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<persia> Then again, today seems a banner day :)
<rww> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> gah
<bazhang> wish people could learn scroll up
<rww> s/8.04/10.04/ and it works for me.
<rww> although could be less wordy.
<persia> And it leads down an ugly path
<persia> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in maverick
<bazhang> !find sql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-common-mysql, bacula-common-pgsql, bacula-common-sqlite3, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3, bacula-sd-mysql, bacula-sd-pgsql, bacula-sd-sqlite3, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql (and 431 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sql&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<gpc> rww: cut out " It is intended for mission-critical, heavy-load production systems as well as for embedding into mass-deployed software."
<persia> !info mysql-server
<rww> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.1): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1 (maverick), package size 59 kB, installed size 92 kB
<persia> Could we have something akin to !info that provided the long description?
<bazhang> truepurple is consistently asking this fat16 question for some many hours now
<persia> That ought work for arbitrary packages, and avoids a slippery slope with people trying to get 30,000 new factoids: one for each of their favorite packages.
<rww> ubottu used to translate !foo to !info foo if a 'foo' factoid didn't exist and it was a package. I forget why it stopped doing that.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<persia> e.g. !describe mysql-server would reply with " This is an empty package that depends on the current "best" version of mysql-server (currently mysql-server-5.1), as determined by the MySQL maintainers. Install this package if in doubt about which MySQL version you need. That will install the version recommended by the package maintainers.
<persia>  MySQL is a fast, stable and true multi-user, multi-threaded SQL database server. SQL (Structured Query Language) is the most popular database query language in the world. The main goals of MySQL are speed, robustness and ease of use."
<gpc> we don't want that in #ubuntu
<rww> one would hope that the only in-channel output would be "foo, please see my private message" ;)
<gpc> ^^
<gpc> +1
<persia> The key is that having per-package factoids or per-software fatoids ends up becoming unmanageable, and allows claims of discrimintation against specific packages.
<gpc> We will NEVER make everyone happy. So why worry about it.
<rww> hasn't happened yet despite the per-software factoids we have *shrug*
<persia> Likely hasn't become unmanageable because of self-selecting population of folks adding factoids and scaling issues with #ubuntu.
<persia> It has resulted in claims of discrimination, but not in a very visible way yet.
<rww> "scaling issues" isn't automatically a valid argument against anything in #ubuntu, you know ;P
<rww> The channel population isn't exactly going up quickly, and it's working thusfar.
<persia> I've had the impression the channel population had been mostly static for the past 18-24 months.  Am I mistaken?
<rww> no
<rww> that's my point. you don't have to worry about scaling if you're not getting bigger.
<rww> ( http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccount2.html shows about the last 11 months, for anyone else who likes shiny graphs)
<persia> From that, combined with increasing complaints about finding #ubuntu hard, I've developed the opinion that #ubuntu has gotten as large as it can, and is increasingly serving a self-selected audience.
 * persia likes shiny things
<rww> for what it's worth, the only discussion I've seen on #ubuntu's size started in 2009 and died early in 2010.
<rww> perhaps there are others going on I haven't seen.
<persia> I haven't seen any others.  I believe that #ubuntu was painfully overflowing from early 2009, but no real solution was identified to address this.
<persia> The impression I have from other sources is that there is a general shift away from recommending IRC as a primary support mechanism.  I'm unsure if this is a good thing.
<rww> We have more support options in general now (Ask Ubuntu being the new shiny one, for example). Personally, despite my misgivings about AskUbuntu, I think that having a variety of options so people can use the format that suits them best is a good thing.
<rww> If there's an additional "don't use IRC, it has $problem" impetus on top of that, then that would be something to address, but as you say (and I agree), nobody's identified a decent solution.
<persia> I think I'd be happier if all the options were coordinated by some central knowledge repository for use by the support team through all the interfaces, but that's just me preferring that people don't have to engage multiple teams because the answers may differ.
<rww> By "central knowledge repository", do you mean a source containing definitive information that the different support media could use?
<bazhang> truepurple seems to be just trying to prove Gnea wrong on the fat32/fat16 issue, he/she has not even installed ubuntu or done the suggested fixes.
<rww> because help.ubuntu.com could do that, if it were actually maintained well :\
<persia> rww, The disconnect between the docs team and the support teams doesn't help, precisely, but yes, that could be the resource.
<persia> I suspect that the docs team would be happier to have more people helping maintain docs, and I suspect the support teams would be happier having a central place to find the answers, but it requires cooperation and coordination and collaboration and collusion.
<rww> Yeah, I've looked into getting involved in docs myself in the past. I forget whether it ended up being a hassle or I got busy, but I didn't end up doing much of anything.
<rww> but ultimately, making more excellent and accessible documentation would decrease the number of people needing support, and the people offering support in various places know enough to write documentation (and tend to have at least enough English skills to communicate), so it'd be a useful match if it happened.
<persia> I suspect the big obstacle to making it happen is a lack of leadership in the support teams.  There's lots of stellar individuals, but most tend to be focused on things like "forums" or "IRC" or "mailing list" or similar, and not on "support".
<persia> so when folk interact with the support teams, they often find there's nobody there that can coordinate, and nobody with whom to collude.
<persia> That said, the support teams do *great* work in collaboration and cooperation, for the most part.
<rww> IRC support doesn't tend to coordinate well. #ubuntu-irc-helpers tried to address that, and the channel didn't end up talking about much other than "so why does this channel exist?"
<rww> There's a core group of people that stick around, but the majority of helpers in #ubuntu are people who get helped with a support question, stick around for a couple of weeks, and then wander out again.
<gpc> and the crazies like us who stay for life
<persia> Essentially providing support to the value of the support received.  I think that's common, and a good thing.
<rww> Indeed. I've done the same thing in other places.
<persia> But there may be benefit to closer coordination between the different support fora, and some way for those who stay involved to help gain recognition and make more of a difference.
<bazhang> truepurple insists on polling.
<rww> gpc: The difference between them and us would be an interesting sociological study, methinks.
<gpc> bazhang: :/
<gpc> I tried
<rww> People who stay involved in IRC get informal recognition from other channel members and can get Ubuntu Membership eventually for IRC contributions (has anyone done that through IRC Council yet? I haven't been paying attention). Roughly the same as other areas of the project, I think.
<gpc> rww: I believe that is exactly what I did before this new way of getting membership
<gpc> my contributions were almost 100% irc related
<rww> gpc: My membership is partially due to #ubuntu too, and I know some other people are the same way, yeah.
<persia> Sure, but what happens is that people get membership for their work in IRC, not for their work in support, which fractures the support team.
<persia> Some folk do support in multiple places, and get endorsements from multiple groups when applying for membership.
<bazhang> gpc, yep. he seems to want us to paste the entire FAQs from each available one into the channel and comment on them
<persia> To look at another area: there's a lot of infrastructure to support the advocacy folk, in a variety of places (LoCos, design, branding, etc.).
<persia> There's not much like that for support.
<gpc> bazhang: I suppose you could quiet him and ask him to join here and then spend an hour explaining why we think he is polling
<bazhang> gpc, nah. he seems to be getting the message after 5 or6 people have told him not to poll
<rww> persia: I don't understand the distinction here. As someone who did LoCo stuff and does IRC stuff, the number of times I interacted with the design/branding side of things is about equal to the number of times I link to the forums :\
<persia> rww, You never used an Ubuntu logo, or handed out an Ubuntu business card, or similar?
<rww> persia: Sure. I also use information from the Forums on occasion.
<persia> Ah, hrm.
<persia> I have the impression that the LoCo team structure has folk who are actively working with the branding and marketing folk to ensure common communication in advocacy.
<persia> I don't have the impression that there are IRC support folk who are coordinating with forums support folk to ensure common solutions.
<persia> That's the distinction I see.  I may be completely mistaken.
<persia> (in fact, I hope I'm mistaken).
<rww> I may be too, but I don't remember ever actively working with branding or marketing folk. The LoCo ecosystem is... complicated, though. So my experiences and the experiences of someone in a different LoCo are liable to be very different.
<persia> "complicated" is a good word :)
<rww> Given that the various support media are very, very different, I think the best way to coordinate on common solutions is by using help.ubuntu.com (or another similar hypertext, editable-by-anyone resource), and thus coordinating with the docs team.
<rww> It'd be an interesting attempt, especially since IRC (factoids) and the forums (walkthroughs? faqs? i forget what they call them) already have their own knowledge silos.
<persia> I think you're right.  I think it would work best to have a couple folk from IRC support, a couple folk from forums support, a couple folk from askubuntu and a couple folk from the docteam meet regularly and make sure everything is going smoothly.
<bazhang> threads
<rww> and the whole point of askubuntu is that questions only get asked once and then in the future the answers are already available on askubuntu, so that whole site is its own silo ;)
<rww> bazhang: I mean the subforum I vaguely remember seeing at some point where they put particularly useful and often-used guides
<persia> won't reliably work that way, any more than the forums do.
<bazhang> sticky?
<rww> persia: well yeah, but they can dream I guess
<persia> rww, I guess, although if someone wanted to fix this, I suspect they'd be just as happy to help with general coordination.  Takes a while to build the silo, after all.
<rww> *nod* I'm not claiming that they'd be a problem, just that they also have their own thing going on, just like the rest of us.
<rww> bazhang: if I could find the dang thing, I'd let you know >.>
<rww> oh, there it is
<rww> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100
<persia> Speaking from a development perspective, it would be useful for such a group to exist and to ensure developers were aware of particularly awkward solutions, in the hopes these could be targeted for improvement.
<rww> (oh joy, robertzaccour and jack_ both in #ubuntu-offtopic. I get the feeling this might turn into a long night.)
<rww> persia: Good point.
<persia> rww, Maybe someone will have time to organise and lead that team :)
<rww> hrm, perhaps I should look into ubuntu-docs again anyway. especially because my "stuff I do in Ubuntu" list is stagnating
<rww> persia: Yeah, I was thinking the other day that I need to order a time-turner from Harry Potter -land...
<persia> Doesn't help that much: if you have more time than everyone else, you still only have so much time.
<rww> on a related note to this and the original topic... #ubuntu-meeting doesn't scale :<
<rww> s/original/once-removed-from-original/
<persia> Indeed.  That failed badly, and in the manner of the failure, helped fragment the Ubuntu community.
<persia> It's a different issue than #ubuntu: not the too-many-people problem, but the too-hard-to-schedule problem.
<persia> It would be trivial to fix by having multiple meeting rooms (perhaps based on the names of moons, so #ubuntu-meeting-phobos and #ubuntu-meeting-titan, etc.)
<persia> And a common scheduling system.
<persia> The current model means more and more folk have meetings in their own private spaces, and nobody sees the results.
<rww> I was thinking of the same solution. I haven't looked into it too much, though, so I don't know enough to evaluate ideas about it.
<persia> Main issue is that it's more channels in which to idle, and hard to schedule.
<rww> and people getting confused/forgetting about which channel they're supposed to go to.
<persia> -meeting would have to have a bot with redirection, but getting a bot that can talk to Google Calendar about repeating meetings is hard, and everyone seems to prefer using google calendar to schedule meetings than something else.
<rww> As someone who tends to complain about channel logging, I have to admit that most team channels being logged turns people having meetings in their own channels from "impossible to read up on" to "inconvenient to read up on".
<rww> especially now that the LoCos switched logbots so everyone's on the same server
<persia> I'm concerned about the inconvenience, but moreso, about the disconnect.
<persia> Lots of folk idle in -meeting, and if their name is mentioned, or they happen to be around for a meeting that interests them, they can get involved.
<persia> If the meeting is somewhere else, they never know about it.
<rww> Indeed. Team reports mitigate the "stuff is happening and nobody hears about it" aspect, but real-time communication is hindered by everyone being in their own space.
<rww> (and I'm very aware that team reporting has its own set of issues)
<rww> bazhang: #ubuntu-trivia is still broken ;)
<bazhang> rww, on and off.
<rww> the bot hasn't worked any time I've been in there in months :\
<rww> might be fun to get something working in time for the next Ubuntu release, come to think of it
<bazhang> 'directly download netinstall'?
<bazhang> too bad there is not a #unetbootin channel
<bazhang> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<culb> Results for | test on Google:
<culb> --
<bazhang> culb, please disable that script
<maco> uh thats interesting
<rww> !google puppies
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<culb> Results for puppies on Google:
<culb> --
<maco> the script seems to work poorly though
<bazhang> just a spambot
<rww> :(
<rww> !asl =~ s/english/English/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> maco: oops, sorry, didn't notice you there. I saw all the faily comments in red and pounced
<maco> its ok
<maco> what was the first fail you saw?
<rww> maco: he set off an orientation-related highlight
<rww> they **
<rww> I keep assuming trolls are male. I should not :(
<maco> given the "unstable like a woman" slam, i suspect it'd be accurate in this case
<rww> well yeah, but still
<tonyyarusso> Should have used "unstable like an Arch box"
 * rww laughs out loud
<rww> Arch isn't particularly unstable in and of itself. The whole rolling release model, with new major versions of packages popping up and breaking stuff is the issue.
<persia> That's not even an issue if well-managed.
<persia> The issue comes when one needs to adjust ABI, or worse APIs, and has to do everything at once: it tends to be poorly tested (or, worse, hacked about in an attempt to avoid it)
<bazhang> thats got to be several times markskilbeck has been using the 'nazi'
<elky> persia, well-managed is fine for setting a best-world scenario. The people who are going to adopt the rolling release model aren't the kind to allow themselves to be limited by management ;)
 * persia mumbles vaguely about Android and ChromeOS
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from kenapa)
<KB1JWQ> Ten minute tempquiet since it was disrupting the channel.
<Tm_T> thanks, was about to revove him but hopefully that'll sort it too
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, I tend to start small.
<KB1JWQ> Sorry if I overstepped. :-)
<Tm_T> you didn't (:
<Tm_T> I don't think you can
<KB1JWQ> Same user, obviously.
<rww> he was USA!ing about a week or so ago
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from tolong)
<jussi> Quick reminder that the IRCC meeting is in 15 mins.
<knome> #ubuntu-meeting?
<tsimpson> yeah
 * knome will join and lurk you all
<ikonia> hello dejvid
<dejvid> čus
<ikonia> dejvid: hello
<dejvid> hello :D
<ikonia> dejvid: you're in the #ubuntu-ops channels, how can we help you today ?
<dejvid> as a dam on ubuntu games?
<ikonia> pardon ?
<dejvid> prepač ja som zo slovenska a neviem velmi hovorit po anglicky
<dejvid> sorry I am from Slovakia and I can not speak English very
<ikonia> dejvid: I'm sorry, I don't understand, do you speak English
<ikonia> dejvid: ok, what do you need from this channel ?
<topyli> hm, there's no Slovakian channel. -sv forwards to -cz
<gpc> is ubottu supposed to be returning bug info in #ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> didn't they just turn it back on
<ikonia> I personally think posting bug information in #ubuntu is not a good idea.
<charlie-tca> IRCC decided to try it again
<ikonia>  Sepuku ?
<gpc> Why try it again, it adds scroll to the channel and confusion
<Tm_T> I think this is not the time and place to raise concerns, should have been before/during the meeting and/or should be done after some period
<ikonia> Tm_T: they have been raised before
<Tm_T> bah, not exactly the words I was looking for but you get the point, I hope
<Tm_T> ikonia: good (:
<ikonia> however all's that matters is the council +1/-1
<ikonia> why is ubottu spitting out natty bugs in #ubuntu
<gpc> I wonder why this isn't the time or place
<gpc> the bot is making noise in the channel.
<ikonia> pointless noise with natty bug reports
<gpc> but whatever
<ikonia> there is a bug in launchpad that says #ubuntu is too noisy to be useful with compelling arguments on both side of the coin, so we start the bot spitting out more stuff,
<Tm_T> gpc: ikonia: I said "this is not the time or place" as I hadn't seen any bug reports been said in #ubuntu
<ikonia> the only place I see it as valid is #ubuntu+1 as that is a channel being used to develop/progress a development release (outside pure dev channels)
<Tm_T> I'm not against testing, so we have hard proof of how much it causes extra noise there
<gpc> Tm_T: I understand now what you meant. I also feel that anytime someone has a concern they should feel comfortable to raise the issue and discuss it.
<charlie-tca> Tm_T: +1
<gpc> anyway, the bot "saw" 1 bug number and spit out info on two in the channel.
<gpc> my vote doesn't mean much but -1
<charlie-tca> As long as the extra noise in #ubuntu doesn't mean the quieter channels lose the bot. Not sure the reasoning was valid, but I missed the meeting, too.
<gpc> the extra noise in #ubuntu is not useful and confusing.
<gpc> How many bug numbers will the bot parse and return info from in one post to the channel. What I mean is if someone comes in and pastes a list of 20 bug numbers what happens?
<jrib> I agree with ikonia, -1 on ubottu making more noise in #ubuntu
<Pici> Respond to the email to the mailing list then,
<topyli> it's been in testing in #kubuntu and #xubuntu for months now. there it adds about 1 line per day. well see how much it is in a much bigger channel and evaluate its usefulness vs noise
<gpc> topyli: is there a way to disable the bot also adding info when it sees "dup-of: XXXXX"
<topyli> no idea
<gpc> tsimpson: ^^
<gpc> least in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, ptrxyz said: !foo is bar!
<nixternal> to bad freenode can't do ssl worth a darn. every netsplit i have someone telling me to ident with nickserv. only on freenode
<Tm_T> nixternal: sounds weird
<nixternal> i am actually going to blame on the sasl script i think, because AndIRC on the Android doesn't have that issue now that I think about it with sasl
<Tm_T> nixternal: I haven't noticed any issue with irssi
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: seconding Tm_T - fine here with irssi.
 * tonyyarusso also adds a -1 to bugspam in #ubuntu - it's not generally useful for that audience, unlike in devel channels where people are likely to actually care
<rww> I don't think it's useful. I also think three invocations in the last three hours means it won't be very spammy. If it starts being spammy, I'll start caring :\
<rww> ( grep "Ubuntu bug" * | grep "ubottu>" )
<tsimpson> we are tracking the usage in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> we have been tracking it in #kubuntu and #xubuntu for a while, where it averages somewhere around 1 per day
<tsimpson> we'll see how (over)used it is in #ubuntu and make a decision
<Pici> meh
<gpc> rww: PM?
<rww> gpc: sure
<maco> the fact that it spits out the link does give people a chance to click the "me too" button though
<ikonia> yeah "me too" is not useful though, it's almost "like" on facebook
<Jordan_U> I expect it's usually triggered by people posting a link to a bug report though, rather than saying "bug #12345".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ubottu> In ubottu, Hellz_Bellz said: !penis is delicious
<Pici> ...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Hellz_Bellz said: !forget penis
<ubottu> In ubottu, Hellz_Bellz said: !imsorry  is an apology for telling you that penis is delicoius
<Madpilot> ...
<Pici> messaged.
<Madpilot> I just called them out in #u
<Pici> That works too
<Pici> maco: That discussion with kieppie in #ubuntu looks like it probably belongs in -offtopic or pm.
<Pici> but /me shrugs
<maco> fair enough
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-06
<ubottu> AfterDeath called the ops in #ubuntu (sgqnwg using xchat exploits)
<bazhang> not here that I can see
<Jordan_U> I'm not familiar with the exploit Afterdeath is referring to.
<pangolin> afaik it only affects the wdk build
<Jordan_U> If they did in fact try to use an exploit I would consider that completely banworthy.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> I'm pretty sure i'm one of the few people in the world who don't particularly like hazelnuts.
<elky> KuntSlime (RandyJan@burnje.ws) <-- todays entry in "domains i think we can safely ban"
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> elky: so you don't like hazelnuts, but surely you lika Hasselhoff?
<EvilResistance> oops, i forgot that when i type !ops into either #u-offtopic or #ubuntu i have an intercept script that joins me here..
<EvilResistance> IN ANY CASE
<EvilResistance> someone should monitor #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> EvilResistance called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (KuntSlime)
<EvilResistance> do i have to call ops a second time
<elky> there, solved from #ubuntu too
<bazhang> vsync seems unclear
<elky> Tm_T, ugh
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> looks great
<bioterror> Mon09:45 :: Mode #archlinux [+o ioni] by ChanServ
<bioterror> Mon09:46*:: Mode #archlinux [+b $a:KuntSlime] by ioni
<bioterror> Mon09:46*:: ioni has kicked KuntSlime (get out)
<bazhang> klined
<krised> Im getting a racistic PM from Snarbafulator
<bazhang> ok thanks for reporting krised
<krised> youre welcome
<bazhang> scarleo, hi
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Snarbafulator is spamming in PM)
<scarleo> bazhang, Hi, saw Snarbafulator was already reported
<bazhang> scarleo, thanks
<pangolin> mernilio is back
<bazhang> yeah
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mernilio)
<bazhang> looks like ubuntu245432 was trying to set xrandr from a livecd
<oCean> mornin'
<pangolin> morning
<Jordan_U> Goodnight :)
<oCean> that too
<pangolin> night
<Myrtti> hi krised
<Myrtti> anything we can help you with now?
<Myrtti> jussi: do you need that webchat client hanging around for something?
<Myrtti> krised: hello?
<bazhang> ugh
<Myrtti> krised?
<oCean> Hmm (Regicidio@proud.opwhore.net) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> and all the other exact channels from the previous three gnaa ones
<oCean> :(
<oCean> And there's the abusive pm from REgicidio
<Myrtti> krised: if you have nothing else that we can help you with, could you please part the channel?
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Regicidio)
<oCean> k lined
<Myrtti> is linocisco making any sense to you guys?
<bazhang> not really no
<bazhang> fonts and ubuntu server?
<bazhang> * [IRA_Lbrtr] (IRA_Lbrtr@216-155-95-255.dyn.dsl.apitel.cl): IRA_Lbrtr
<Flannel> Pardon the ignorance, but what did he do?
<bazhang> gnaa spam in PM multiple complaints across the network
<Myrtti> klined
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (uruguayo appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<popey> uhm
<popey> 10:10:57 <kackemann> I WILL ASSASSINATE THE QUEEN OF ENGLAND WHEN SHE IS ON ONE OF HER TRIPS! GOD DAMN THE QUEEN!  I AM PLANNING ON BLOWING THE HEAD OFF OF THAT BITCH QUEEN ELIZABETH II!  FUCK THE CROWN, FUCK THE UK!  IF I CAN I  WILL ASSRAPE PRINCE HARRY UNTIL HE BLEEDS TO DEATH TOO!
<elky> where?
<popey> pm
<popey> i share #u and -ot with them
<popey> and i just spoke in -ot, so guess it was from that
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (kackemann is flooding offensive things via PM)
<elky> removed from bot
<elky> both*
<elky> staff please let me know when they've been klined?
<oCean> * kackemann has quit (K-Lined)
<elky> thanks
<elky> the montevideo.rr.res one was the previous incarnation, yes?
<elky> I'll remove your #u ban if so
<oCean> yes, but there are more
<elky> If you could you clean them up as they're k-lined, it's handy. no need to have the bans there after klines go in
<oCean> will do
<elky> i'll let you deal with the rest
<elky> the burnje.ws one can stay forever, however
<elky> because, obviously
<Myrtti> and the whore one
<oCean> Myrtti: but there's a kline too
<Myrtti> do you really want anyone to join from that domain?
<Myrtti> the klines aren't forever
<Myrtti> your call tho
<theadmin> Hey, someone with a nickname of "shotaboi" is threating me in PM, and I don't even know who that is
<Myrtti> can you paste the pm?
<theadmin> Sure, just a sec (gotta dig in the logs, closed the window already)
<Myrtti> too late
<Myrtti> klined
<theadmin> [14:33:01] <shotaboi> I AM HEADED OVER TO YOUR HOUSE TO SLASH YOUR THROAT BITCH!  YOU CROSSED ME ONE LAST TIME!
<theadmin> klined?
<Myrtti> killed by staff
<Myrtti> ie. can't connect to network
<theadmin> Oh wow
<theadmin> Freenode is serious
<theadmin> :D
<Myrtti> it's not the first of this morning
<theadmin> Yeah I know, someone was screaming something about the british queen earlier, probably the same person
<theadmin> Thanks anyway
<oCean> eh
<oCean> what did i do!? :)(
<bazhang> +i +r
<oCean> should be -r -i right
<oCean> very bad paste :(
<oCean> should I do /mode -i -r?
<bazhang> thought +r was bots doing protect during network attacks
<niko> that could help if you want people to be able to join #ubuntu
<bazhang> no idea what +i would do, only know that user side
<niko> it's invite only
<oCean> I have no idea what happened in that paste :(
<Tm_T> +i means invite onlyy
<Tm_T> -y
 * oCean looks in his paste buffer
<bazhang> yowch
<oCean> found it :(
<Myrtti> yeah, I know the feeling
<LjL> honestly i wouldn't be so harsh against users using #ubuntu as "white pages"
<LjL> after all, that's what's bound to happen when #ubuntu is joined by default
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> where/what
<ikonia> ooh the channel listing
<ikonia> sorry, I thought you said "white papers"
<ikonia> I wondered what you meant
<oCean> I usually give them !alis
<LjL> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<LjL> !no channels is <reply> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<EvilResistance> not sure if anyone noticed this in #ubuntu:  utente123> http://xdcc_CANCEL_X1328542976
<EvilResistance> this could be an attempt at a DCC exploit
<Tm_T> or could be just confused user, it's not known exploit, right?
<EvilResistance> there were DCC exploits similar to this in the past, although they targetted older routers
<EvilResistance> last time i saw one of these DCC exploits work was 6 months ago
<EvilResistance> (in #Ubuntu nonetheless)
<EvilResistance> this guy malformed it fortunately, but it was still an attempt
<mneptok> the user is gone. i see no reason to fill space in the banlist.
<EvilResistance> huh, i missed the /quit
<EvilResistance> meh, in any case, thanks for listening :)
<Tm_T> kralle: hi, how can we help you?
<kralle> uhm i got a ubuntu question :)
<mneptok> kralle: #ubuntu for support questions
<kralle> i did
<kralle> but got forwared
<kralle> ^^
<mneptok> ah
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> in that case, let's discuss of that instead
<kralle> lol kk bye
<kralle> discuss what
<mneptok> you are banned from #ubuntu
<Tm_T> kralle: to discuss why you are forwarded to here, if you like
<kralle> well maybe because i told a user is is a idiot :)
<mneptok> you recently had a conversation with ikonia that treaded far, far beyond what's acceptable
<kralle> and this is what i think point finish
<mneptok> yes, because you were insualting and profane
<kralle> no the point is that i told him 10x what i need/whant but he asked everytime explain ..
<mneptok> neither of which are acceptable
<kralle> i dont care sorry but i am not an idiot alson,i explained him 10x times ..
<mneptok> no, the point is that you are not EVER insulting or profane
<Tm_T> kralle: there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<kralle> i insult him if i whant .. thats it he started
<kralle> so i finished
<mneptok> kralle: if you think someone is not listening, try not speaking to them.
<mneptok> not screaming profanities at them
<kralle> yes true im sorry about that i pasted in public
<kralle> i mean i explained 10x what i need
<mneptok> that attitude is unwelcome in #ubuntu, and if you see nothing wrong with such behavior, i think the ban should stay
<mneptok> not my ban, though
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<kralle> lol i will change my host the i csn rejoin ..this guy is a n00b and will be a !n00b forever
<mneptok> kralle: you may begin resolving this by reading those URLs
<kralle> i dont give a fucking care , i will just change my host then rejoin ..
<kralle> n00bs
 * mneptok rings the front desk to ask a !staff-er to come up
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops kralle Threatening to ban evade
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<theadmin> Say, would it be possible to change the !list factoid to something which actually makes sense? Saying that this is not a filesharing channel/network doesn't have to do anything with lists at all.
<Tm_T> theadmin: it has to do with why italians do !list
<Tm_T> theadmin: in a filesharing channels it would give a list of files available I heard
<theadmin> Tm_T: How does it have to do anything with that? o_O Anybody normal would do !list in a (futile) attempt to get a channel list in my opinion...
<theadmin> Oh...
<theadmin> Hm. Kind of makes sense.
<theadmin> Okay, thanks for explaining.
<pangolin> <richman> òóê-òóê-òóê... åñòü ðóñêîãîâîðÿùèå?
<pangolin> is that some sort of exploit attempt?
<Tm_T> pangolin: it's different when you're not on utf-8
<Myrtti> looks like malformed cyrillic
<Tm_T> ^
<pangolin> looks to me like a bunch of o's e's a's with accents
<Myrtti> or Ukrainian
<Myrtti> since he is from there
<Tm_T> pangolin: that's what we utf-8 users see
<Myrtti> but probably russian
<beuno> I'm guessing someone called SomeWhores joining #ubuntu-meeting isn't going to end well
<beuno> anyone around to take pre-emptive action?
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> if they say anything, they are gone, otherwise don't want to interrupt with a ban
<beuno> thanks AlanBell
<Myrtti> well the access list does have ubuntu members
<beuno> ah, I did not know that
<Myrtti> I've got the command ready tho
<popey> haha, i had it ready too :D
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-07
<levitsky> I demand to speak with whoever banned me
<levitsky> pangolin
<levitsky> jrib
<pangolin> speak
<levitsky> Reason?
<levitsky> i had an issue
<levitsky> ubottu wasn't recognizing that factoid
<ubottu> levitsky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> levitsky: I imagine it's related to the fact we asked you to stop with the random factoids in the channel and you didn't
<levitsky> it was an issue
<levitsky> i wanted to report
<levitsky> ubottu spam
<pangolin> the issue was you.
<levitsky> doesn't work
<pangolin> I fixed it.
<pangolin> have a good day.
<levitsky> pangolin, so you get banned for learning?
<levitsky> good job ubuntu.
<elky> You get banned for being disruptive.
<levitsky> please explain how bug reporting is disruptive.
<elky> excessive random factoids is not bug reporting
<levitsky> check ubottu spam. doesn't work and is an factoid
<levitsky> and many are outdated
<pangolin> you not knowing how to use the bot is not a bug in the bot
<levitsky> is the ai database available? :)
<levitsky> pangolin: use that command on me and i belive you.
<elky> In response to a question about empathy: <levitsky> !porn | dfcnvt  <levitsky> !unity | dfcnvt
<levitsky> !spam | levitsky
<levitsky> wait
<levitsky> he was asking for messaging?
<levitsky> oh
<pangolin> there is no !spam factoid
<levitsky> but that was an unity issue.
<pangolin> bot is working properly
<levitsky> check this bro pangolin
<levitsky> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=popularity%20DESC&page=25
<pangolin> so, you will remained banned for a couple of days.
<levitsky> what?
<levitsky> you ban for... bug reporting a couple of days?
<elky> for being obnoxious.
<pangolin> levitsky: I'm not in the mood for explaining how silly you are being. btw the link you provided clearly states the factoid was deleted
<levitsky> oh..
<pangolin> feel free to play with ubottu in /msg
<levitsky> where?
<levitsky> I'll be banned if i stay in here without a reason
<levitsky> i never saw the point in that...
<levitsky> can i get ban lifted, and perm ban if i do this again pangolin?
<pangolin> come back in 48 hours and we can talk about it.
<levitsky> pangolin, ain't that a little bit severe for just typing 8 bot commands?
<pangolin> actually it is very lenient
<pangolin> especially after you were asked at least twice to stop
<levitsky> pangolin, make me happy then, give me ubottu's aiml
<levitsky> pangolin, i did stop
<levitsky> i was bug reporting, but you didn't let me finish
<pangolin> !ubottu > levitsky
<ubottu> levitsky, please see my private message
<elky> We can play good cop bad cop if you like, but it's very unlikely to end in your favour. I'm the bad cop.
<pangolin> I'm not such a good cop
<levitsky> ban will be auto-up-lifted?
<pangolin> no.
<levitsky> but i rarely get on ubuntu channel.. how will you remember me?
<pangolin> I have a notepad here where i write everything down by hand
<levitsky> pangolin, ok, have a nice day not-so-nice cop
<pangolin> anyway, we are done for now. Please come back in 48 hours and we can talk about removing the ban
<levitsky> elky, you too bad-ass cop
<levitsky> pangolin, kay, hand.
<bazhang> <me2> tiago, AMS_ITGuy here we were talking earlier before the Ops booted me.... does your system not fully boot off of a LiveCD?
<bazhang> ban evading?
<jrib> yes, should ban
<knome> hmm, levitsky joined #xubuntu too, asking why we don't have ubottu:P
<Nemeiisisis> who's that dumb f who banned me for no reason
<bazhang> Nemeiisisis, watch the language
<Nemeiisisis> that moron ill have him fired from his job
<bazhang> Nemeiisisis, this is how not to get unbanned, I suggest you stop it
<Nemeiisisis> i got myself banned on purpose
<Nemeiisisis> LOL
<Nemeiisisis> and I have done it before
 * elky takes a screenshot.
<Nemeiisisis> i actually dont even care
<Nemeiisisis> I dont even use ubuntu anymore
<Nemeiisisis> I came here for fun
<Nemeiisisis> lol
<Nemeiisisis> windows 7 wins.
<Nemeiisisis> hahahha
<Nemeiisisis> guess who i am bazhang
<Nemeiisisis> tell idunn i said hi
<Nemeiisisis> rofl
<Nemeiisisis> time to troll defocus
<bazhang> Nemeiisisis, someone with too much time on their hands
<bazhang> I get blamed :/
<elky> You got blamed?
<pangolin> in freenode
<pangolin> he offered 300k to have bazhang fired
<bazhang> now in #ubuntu with the abuse
<elky> Quit what?
<elky> wc
<knome> i'm off to bed. strength and honor :)
<h00k> woah, Canonical is dropping Kubuntu
<pangolin> what?
<h00k> pangolin: I saw someone post it on Google+
<elky> that wasn't trolling?
<pangolin> must be true
<h00k> No, let me find a link
<h00k> standby, on my touchpad
<pangolin> until I see statement from Canonical. LIES.
<elky> is riddell canonical enough?
<h00k> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html
<h00k> ^ sauce
<h00k> pangolin: so...believe as you will
<pangolin> :/
<pangolin> it's too bad.
<Unit193> Dropping funding, so it'll be like Xubuntu, Lubuntu and the rest now
<h00k> true, an 'official' derivative
<Unit193> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2012/02/07/changes-in-kubuntu/ http://blogs.kde.org/node/4531 are two more
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu (BABY_)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> the poop obsessed loser is back
<Unit193> Klined
<HFSPLUS> what up homes
<HFSPLUS> what up homes
<HFSPLUS> what up homes
<HFSPLUS> what up homes
<pangolin> HFSPLUS: can I help you?
<HFSPLUS> YEAH
<HFSPLUS> FUCK NIGGERS!
<HFSPLUS> AND FUCK LINUX
<HFSPLUS> AND FUCK U
<pangolin> IRCC that is a candidate for a name space ban ^
<phillw> pangolin: it would get a +1 from me, but I'm still a probationer.
<vibhav> Should I say that AtomicSpark is again becoming un-family-friendly?
<vibhav> Wilson is also adorable, I'm not sexist.
<vibhav>             --AtomicSpark
<Myrtti> did you even ATTEMPT to tell him off for it?
<vibhav> I prefer to telltheops
<Myrtti> I don't
<vibhav> He rather confuses with
<vibhav> me*
<vibhav> Could you ask him to please behave
<vibhav> thanks
<ikonia> vibhav is hardly in a place to complain, he's calling people like chu the channel clown
<ikonia> I'm getting a bit fed up with the lot of them in #-ot
<Myrtti> one of these days I'll put a banforward to #defocus
<Myrtti> JUST BECAUSE I CAN
<elky> I'm confused at how that is un-family-friendly for a start.
<LjL> uhm, am i missing something when i don't see how anything AtomicSpark said was bad? and i'm hardly an AtomicSpark fan
<elky> odious, sure, but...
<elky> vibhav is as much an atomicspark troll as atomicspark is a troll
<popey> +2
<popey> they're as bad as eachother
<jpds> Who is eachother?
<ikonia> me and you
<bazhang> alabd, hello
<alabd> bazhang: hello , would you check why my user is banned on ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> alabd: I'll explain that
<ikonia> alabd: you're banned from #ubuntu, yet you continue to use #ubuntu-offtopic to ask for ubuntu support
<ikonia> you've been asked not to do that, and persist
<ikonia> so I banned you.
<alabd> ikonia: am telling you in view of all ops , stop your bad behavior you have clicked on me from last year you have banned me on ubuntu channels some times , and you have interfered me on other channels , stop interfering my behavior in other channel , am giving you warm and am really serious , like that openBSD story that you wanted start making me trouble there too that you have been asked my thei op to stop it .yes your english is better than me and m
<Tm_T> I wonder what else was there
<marienz> me too!
<ikonia> dunno,
<ikonia> not quite sure what he's on about, I've not spoken in #openbsd for at least a week according to my logs
<ikonia> and he got himself banned in ##linux (he thinks psi-jack has it for him) and ##networking and #backtrack-linux and all the others
<Tm_T> pm'd him
<Pici> I got pmed by a user last night to tell me that the #ubuntu topic is 'horribly out of date.'  Anyone else see any issues?
<LjL> uh, just maybe we could do away with the Oneiric being released thing
<Tm_T> nah
<alabd> Tm_T thanks for noticing me that my msg got cut off  , so paste it completely again > mr/mrs ikonia :  am telling you in view of all ops , stop your bad behavior you have clicked on me from last year you have banned me on ubuntu channels some times up to know , and you have interfered me on other channels , stop interfering my behavior in other channels and being mean , am giving you warn and am really serious ,
<alabd> like that openBSD story that you wanted start making me trouble there too that you have been asked my thei op to stop it .yes your english is better than me and many times you can make problem me in channels but really stop it , if humble want can make you many troubles too ,stop bein mean in irc channels with me , have nice time and bye
<alabd> s/ my thei op/by their op/
<Tm_T> should I reply him somehow?
<ikonia> does it matter, he's talking crap
<ikonia> trying to blame people for himself getting banned
<ikonia> if you feel it help, message him
<Tm_T> hmmmmmh
<ikonia> "helps"
<Tm_T> that, yeah
<jpds> Grammar.
<AlanBell> does he have a LoCo team channel or something to go to
<AlanBell> clearly he is not going to get much value from our larger channels
<Pici> AlanBell: There should be some historical messages from him on the ircc mailing list archives, if you want more of a history.
<ikonia> AlanBell: there is much more than meats the eye, he can't speak English very well.....unless he wants to, in that situation he speaks it very well
<ikonia> he's ended up getting banned from a ton of network channels ##linux, #ubuntu, ##security, #networking #backtrack-linux, ##php and some others, and it's because he wants channels to do what "he" wants, rather than particpating in the channels in context
<Myrtti> it's a recurring pattern
<jpds> Hmm, meats.
<ikonia> meats ????? meets
<Myrtti> I've seen it in the past few years more and more
<ikonia> yes, and then who ever bans him, he complains is unfair and is against him
<Myrtti> and not only in alabd
<ikonia> he was in #freenode complaining about psi-jack when ##linux have banned him for about the 10th time, it was nothing to do with psi-jack, the guy was being a problem in the channel by not listening
<ikonia> "I want to write new firmware to my TV card in linux" - sorry thats not possible as a.) it doesn't work in linux b.) there is no firmware tool c.) there is no firmware
<ikonia> "I want it to work how do I write firmware"
<ikonia> and just continuing on refusing to accept the reality that was never going to happen because "he wanted it"
<mneptok> can Linux resurrect my pet cat? that would be really nice this week.
<funkyHat> Just reinstall coreutils ;(
<mneptok> probably just easier to invent the flux capacitor.
<jpds> mneptok: Go to it.
<mneptok> jpds: waiting for a lab coat
<mneptok> (and a deal for 1.5x pay in the sequels)
<ikonia> looking at the ban list in ##linux approx %70 of the bans are the people who are banned/long term banned in #ubuntu
<ikonia> all the people who protest their innocence appear to be banned in at least 2 or more other Linux based channels
<ikonia> #centos, #gentoo , ##linux
<pangolin> oh wow, did vincentng delete his /home?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> I accidentally deleted the contents of my ~/scripts/ folder the other day :(
<pangolin> :/
<pangolin> so that one little space after the / huh
<Pici> `find $SOME_PATH -delete`   can be rather bad if you forget to initialize $SOME_PATH
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> the ban list in here is getting longer
<Pici> and leroy is getting larger!
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> classic airplane
<Pici> :D
<pangolin> shouldn't he stop using the system with the mounted /home if he wants any chance at recovering the data?
<ikonia> it's gone
<ikonia> the data is gone
<pangolin> 100% no chance of recovering?
<ikonia> %99.9999
<pangolin> close enough
<pangolin> heh
<ikonia> and based on the fact that he didn't know what rm -rf /home did, but still did it, I suspect his ability to use the tools for that %0.00001 is slim
<Tm_T> nixternal: hi there
<nixternal> hola
<Pici> thats a rather wide ban
<ikonia> only for a minute
<ikonia> there are no other 101 users in the channel
<ikonia> give it 60 seconds and it's gone
<Pici> k
<ikonia> just enough for him to go away cycle his IP and realise it failed
<ikonia> damn,joined straight after the remove
<pangolin> looks to me like he joined just after the mode set.
<pangolin> probably didn't see it
<ikonia> 17:03 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@101.*] by ikonia
<ikonia> 17:03 -!- foxconn [~whenpigsf@101.172.97.115] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> pretty much the second I removed the ban
<pangolin> even so, he can't rejoin now
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> I removed the ban
<pangolin> heh
<pangolin> I didn't see that
<ikonia> that's what I mean, the second I removed the ban, he rejoined
<pangolin> I thought it was a + not a -
<ikonia> no, I left it + for a short while to see if he got fed up, and the moment I removed it, he came back
<oCean> * flipthecoin (~Mirc@101.169.116.157) has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> has left with help
<oCean> ah
<h00k> bah, I still have my .pool hilight
 * h00k doesn't remove it
<h00k> !away > Gskellig
 * oCean facepalms
<pangolin> evidently she is very new.
<oCean> all that for some warez leeching script
<pangolin> yup
<pangolin> LjL: you think you can explain to lucia in -it how to use the terminal?
<pangolin> she is trying to install an xchat script and using xchat as the terminal :/
<pangolin> LjL: if you want/feel like following along with them http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft/Software/Linux/buduscript/#installazione
<pangolin> warez is bad people, don't do it.
 * h00k warez clothez
<beuno> I think there's an attack brewing in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tm_T> hm?
<beuno> t4nk061 and Azzurrio_
<Pici> hmm?
<Tm_T> beuno: I only see bit of sillyness, that's all
<beuno> maybe I'm a bit paranoid  :)
<Myrtti> paranoia is good
<Tm_T> "soittakaa paranoid" is good, yes
<knome> hahah...
<Myrtti> http://www.helsinki.fi/~mheimola/pics/vainoharh.jpg
<Tm_T> Myrtti: new to me, brilliant! (:)
<knome> HAHAH, new to me too
<AlanBell> TiMiDo: hi
<TiMiDo> hi
<AlanBell> TiMiDo has an issue that isn't really an IRC issue as such, but I figured some ops might be able to point him in the right direction
<Myrtti> is it about the @ubuntu.com email?
<TiMiDo> nope not at all
<AlanBell> no, about being rejected from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<Myrtti> oh, ok, surprise! you got it working then?
<TiMiDo> for example if i always help to translate ubuntu, and of course I'm not acting like a little kid. but sometimes is very hard to do translations, when you're karma points only stay there in the 580's
<AlanBell> I don't know how translation teams accept/reject helpers really, I know they are moderated to keep out people contributing rubish or google translate results
<TiMiDo> i always end up download the .po files and editing them my self.
<TiMiDo> *downloading
<Myrtti> well there is #ubuntu-l10n-es
<Myrtti> with grand total of 2 people
<TiMiDo> lol no one joins there
<AlanBell> and #ubuntu-classroom-es which was doing live translations of -classroom
<TiMiDo> Yeah m4v dislikes me because back in the days i was an @ and i kicked him from #ubuntu-es
<TiMiDo> he even told me
<TiMiDo> m4v> No me recuerdas? cuando yo era un usuario más en #ubuntu-es me kickeaste del canal y no diste explicación. Y en otra oportunidad limpiaste completamente la lista de bans de #ubuntu-es, lo que fué un dolor de cabeza para mí y erUSUL en ese momento.
<pangolin> hmm not sure this has anything to do with launchpad groups
<pangolin> TiMiDo: lets focus on the present :)
<TiMiDo> Trust me I am focus on the present pangolin
<pangolin> ok
<AlanBell> TiMiDo: I think you probably should try and contact the owner of the launchpad group again and ask for more details of what the expectations are
<TiMiDo> it it's sad to get denied on a team where I been a great help...
<AlanBell> there is also the #ubuntu-translators channel where you might be able to talk to people about it who know what normally happens in translation teams
<TiMiDo> OKey thanks a lot AlanBell
<AlanBell> ok, we can't help directly (not anything to do with IRC) but hopefully we have pointed you in the right direction
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-08
<bazhang> troll detected
<Corey> Wow, how'd bazhang know I was back?
<bazhang> Corey, not you! but welcome back!
<bazhang> Tasmania in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Corey> bazhang: If I can get debhelper --with python2 to not break in Lucid I'd be even happier.
<bazhang> hehe
<h00k> bazhang: that's the second warning for lenswipe
<bazhang> h00k, and ten trillionth for Roxy` on both topic and language
<h00k> :(
<h00k> I'm going to leave before I throw in a +m or something.
<bazhang> <Bsims> ActionParsnip: http://lmgtfy.com/ is my new help search engine
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Corey> No need for +r, it's not an attack.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Mavrick95 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<vibhav> Can #ubuntu-in be +t'ed?
<Tm_T> vibhav: it's not up to us, ask the local ops
<vibhav> There are no ops there :(
<ikonia> they are there
<ikonia> just not active at the moment
<vibhav> ikonia: can you name  a few?
<LjL> vibhav: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list will list them
<ikonia> ooh hobbses is no longer in the list
<ikonia> he used to be an op
<Myrtti> and even if there weren't any ops, the issue would be handled in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> looks like it needs a few new ones adding
<ikonia> I'll drop the council a note, as there are some good people in that channel
<vibhav> Insufficient parameters for ACCESS
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-in list
<ikonia> there is only the founder
<ikonia> oh no
<ikonia> they are all there
<vibhav> whos the founder?
<ikonia> gosub
<Tm_T> ikonia: I'm confused, are we seeing the same list?
<ikonia> there are a few active guys in there
<ikonia> Tm_T: yes
<Myrtti> I'm seeing the same list as ikonia
<ikonia> Hobbes and tuxmaniac are active in that channel
<ikonia> (normally)
<vibhav> Yes they are
<vibhav> I might hold a meeting someday for this channel's revival
<Tm_T> sounds good
<ikonia> the channel is active
<Myrtti> and he's gone...
<ikonia> it doesn't need reviving, it's not a massive throughput, but it does have some quality content
<elky> iirc tuxmaniac is one of the foss.in people
<ikonia> yes, he's a good contributor to the channel when he's in
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntu)
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu (bastidrazor)
<LjL> ok i warn you, if rainpebble "lol"s one more time, he's getting a kick. maybe i'm just not in a good mood but you don't ridiculize everything people say (or for that matter, that you say) like that
<MrChrisDruif> You warn me LjL ? ;-)
<LjL> just a general warning, in case someone wanted to be warned
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-09
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (bootris)
<ubottu> EvilResistance called the ops in #ubuntu (bootris)
<urlin2u> on #ubunntu check bootris comments please
<urlin2u> #ubuntu
<szal> morning
<szal> [06:53:13] --> flamoot has joined this channel (~flamoot@69-196-191-74.dsl.teksavvy.com). <- probably the same machine as bootris about an hour ago, same ISP anyway, and still talking random stuff
<szal> [06:55:18] [CTCP] Received CTCP-VERSION reply from flamoot: ircbot.py by Joel Rosdahl <joel@rosdahl.net>.
<szal> <- out again; ping me in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic for any questions
<urlin2u> so we have a return it seems of a banned user earlier they mention bootris their nic is now flamoot  and they are just mimicing post and posting nonesense
<urlin2u> mimicking
<urlin2u> in #ubuntu
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (flamoot)
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (bot flamoot)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, c31r2g said: ubottu:my processor is celeron  m and higher versions lag a bit
<iToast> Can i get unbanned.
<elky> how did you get banned?
<iToast> Off topic.
<iToast> I was banned in the past for off topic by a op that considered something dealing with ubuntu and getting help on ubuntu off topic...
<elky> 2012-02-02T09:42:37 <iToast> I dare you to recover data from a puddle of metal.
<iToast> Thats not what i was talking about.
<elky> stuff like that is not appropriate, nor is it dealing with ubuntu nor is it getting help on ubuntu
<elky> you were talking about albino peacocks instead, right before the ban
<iToast> I understand that and thats why I am banned right now.
<iToast> But thats not what I was talking about.
<iToast> elky, just curious, can a #ubuntu op insult people in other channels?
<iToast> even in #ubuntu
<elky> what incident specifically are you talking about?
<iToast> A mutch older one now
<iToast> Its to late now, the op said they consider it oftopic and if I didnt stop i'd be banned... :| and i was for that
<iToast> Anyways, may I get unbanned?
<elky> depends if you can convince me that you're aware that offtopic things are not allowed in #ubuntu, even from people who are helping
<iToast> I understand they ain't allowed and I am using #ubuntu-offtopic when told
<elky> and you've read the guidelines and the code of conduct?
<iToast> yes
<Tm_T> iToast: I hope you don't rely on others telling you when -offtopic is used
<mrmist> Perhaps for disclosure you should mention that you were banned from other channels, too
<iToast> mrmist, How does that coun't remotly here?
<mrmist> It shows a pattern of behaviour
<iToast> By inserting a comment like that your changing a outcome.
<mrmist> Yes, I'm aware of that possibility
<iToast> mrmist, Most of my bans are involved with psi-jack.
<iToast> He doesn't like me. He judeges me harder and takes everything as breaking rules.
<iToast> As i've stated in the past, he stoped me from getting help but when someone else was going to help and i was trying to talk to them, he threated to ban me.
<iToast> He wasen't able to provide help but another person could. but I should google everything :|
<iToast> He doesn't consider the fact that I state "I've googled for about 2 hours and got nothing accurate before coming here for help"
<Flannel> I don't see any bans in any other channels, just #ubuntu.  (past or present)
<elky> there's bans for #ubuntu-ops in our tracker, from previous times he's tried to get unbanned and given cheek and attitude instead of cooperation
<iToast> Ops often expect a user to listen and take being insulted or suffer their power.
<mrmist> ok, of course the ops here are free to make their own decisions, and it's probably not important.
<iToast> I was called a "moron" by a op in here.
<elky> also, according to our tracker, he's effectively dodging bans.
<Flannel> mrmist: Are you talking about non #ubuntu channels?
<iToast> elky, how am I dodging bans?
<elky> iToast, there's numerous webchat bans for "iToast"
<iToast> How is that dodging?
<iToast> I've had my head ripped off by about 800+ people for using webchat.
<iToast> I'm now using xchat and enjoying it, and not getting my head ripped off!
<mrmist> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> elky: I don't think those are bans, unless I'm doing it wrong.
<Flannel> mrmist: Ah, that's not terribly applicable then.
<mrmist> Flannel: Indeed probably not
<iToast> mrmist, your bringing gasoline to firefighters to put out a fire.
<mrmist> iToast: you can choose to deflect the discussion at me, or you can continue towards getting unbanned. One of those is productive.
<Flannel> iToast: He's not.  We're perfectly capable of looking at information and disregarding non-relevant bits.
<elky> iToast, the size of our channels mean we take advice from staff occasionally.
<iToast> Looking for other stuff about a user to bring it up will alter the outcome of the result in a unfavourable whay when the information isn't requested.
<elky> hardly. "being arrested meant i was held accountable for that stuff i would have gotten away with" is silly logic
<elky> now, lets talk about the ban
<iToast> Thats comparing a disscussion to a legal action
<iToast> elky, would it be possible to contact you any other way? I enjoy speaking with you.
<elky> No.
<iToast> :/
<Flannel> iToast: Is this a social call? or are we trying to come to some sort of resolution?
<elky> mrmist, has agreed to not say anything more in this discussion providing you don't address him. Ok?
<iToast> elky, ty
<elky> How about we proceed with the discussion here.
<iToast> ok
<elky> <Tm_T> iToast: I hope you don't rely on others telling you when -offtopic is used
<elky> now, if you could respond to that, it'd be great
<iToast> I know not to rely on them but sometimes people consider something ontopic offtopic.
<iToast> I was told i was offtopic and waned for it for telling the person helping me the guide I was following
<elky> you were told you were offtopic for stuff unrelated to helping anyone
<iToast> elky, The person was helping me and so they know what I did accuratly adn what i was following i sent them the guide
<iToast> Thats like me telling you to goto alaska without a map or a gps, just vauge instructions how to get their
<elky> that's not what happened.
<iToast> wer
<iToast> we've roamed offtopic again.
<elky> no, we're discussing how to behave in #ubuntu, and you're claiming things that didn't happen.
<elky> It is entirely ontopic that i make sure you know how to behave before letting you back in there
<iToast> elky everyone has a different view on ontopic / offtopic.
<elky> the topic is: your behaviour in #ubuntu.
<iToast> My view is to give who ever is helping you the same resource your using to prevent confusion, it ends in a solution quite fast
<elky> and what does that have to do with you being banned for telling people to melt harddrives and recover data from them, and you talking nonsense about peacocks in a video you were watching
<iToast> elky, thats not what i was talking about with my last statement.
<elky> then please do talk about it. I want assurance that you can moderate yourself without needing someone to watch you and tell you specifically when you're offtopic
<iToast> To be honest it was a stupid aciton on my end.
<elky> what thread of conversation in particular are you referring to now?
<iToast> O
<iToast> I'm refering to my actions being offtopic in general.
<elky> ok, and can you assure me that you know what is offtopic and don't need a watcher?
<iToast> Isn't that what you wan'ted me to understand? Being offtopic will result in actions from a op in order to keep the channel helpfull and usefull
<iToast> yes
<elky> ok, that's all i wanted to hear. i don't know why it took so long to get it.
<iToast> I said yes earlyer?
<iToast> elky, how long have you been with ubuntu?
<elky> since 2005
<iToast> "* Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)."
<elky> earlier you said yes, but you tried to throw in a strawman argument
<elky> you might want to have patience for me to find you in the ban list first
<iToast> Isn't it just a command for ops?
<iToast> !unban...?
<ubottu> iToast: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iToast> O.o
<elky> i can't type here and in #Ubuntu at the same second ;)
<iToast> Dual screens and keyboards would let you :P
<elky> i'm on a netbook
<iToast> O.o
<elky> they don't make them that advanced yet
<iToast> running ubuntu?
<elky> yes
<iToast> I'm a early adopter of netbooks.
<elky> i don't have any non-ubuntu computers
<iToast> Dont tell me how advancethey are :P
<iToast> I'm a early win 7 beta tester early netbook user...
<elky> they don't have 2 screens and 2 keyboards yet
<iToast> Thats a design flaw.
<iToast> Not eneugh productivity
<elky> i think we need to reinvent physics first
<elky> anyway, the ban is now lifted
<iToast> Ty
<iToast> lol
<iToast> Why reinvent physics? thats like reinventing the wheel...
<elky> so that my hands can move fast enough to use 2 keyboards at the same time
<iToast> 1 hand per keyboard.
<elky> too much resistance in flesh for that at present
<iToast> You're doing it wrong.
<iToast> Use the most logical answer, 1 hand per keyboard
<iToast> if we revent physics, gravity.deb might crash.
<elky> in which case we'd be able to fly and nobody would give a toss
<elky> anyway, lets not pollute the logs of this channel with that
<iToast> Hope you enjoy flying into the vacume of space :P
<elky> i'll run out of oxygen before i turn inside out, the view will be worth it.
<Tm_T> iToast: anything else we can help you with? (:
 * elky points to the channel topic
<Tm_T> iToast: anything else we can help you with? (:
<iToast> a broken server?
<iToast> :)
<Tm_T> iToast: we have this thing called channel topic, take a read (;
<iToast> Tm_T, I forgot how to read ;)
<kralle|brb> what the hell
<kralle|brb> n00bs
<Tm_T> ok
<ikonia> ahhh, he was a pain yesterday, can't remember what for
<ikonia> ahhh I remember him
<ikonia> the guy with the impossible hotspot setup
<ikonia> and then started calling people names
<ikonia> found him in BT
<bazhang> dnsmasq? that one?
<bazhang> right, then started calling people "retard" or something similar
<ikonia> thats the guy
<ikonia> good memory
<ikonia> Tm_T: he actually gave the support answer
<ikonia> Tm_T: he then offered a bit of advice, that you could find it with google, I don't think he gave google as a support answer
<ikonia> it's not like he said "google it"
<ikonia> he said "here is the URL, you can find it with google also"
<Tm_T> I know
<bazhang> why would ubuntu need qt 4.8
<ikonia> just curious then, I'm not a big fan of some of BluesKaj's support, but I didn't see an issue with what he said
<bazhang> thought that was a kde necessity
<ikonia> bazhang: using some QT apps
<ikonia> bazhang: there are non-kde apps that are QT
<ikonia> (I can't think of any, they are obscure)
<Tm_T> ikonia: maybe I'm getting a bit too edgy of the constant "google it" attitude I see /:
<bazhang> it's odd silex would want qt 4.8 with 10.10 ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ask him directly ?
<Ampelbein> Hi! Could a #ubuntu+1 operator add this to the topic: "Binary nvidia drivers not working with new eglibc-2.15: http://pad.lv/929384" ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed]
<pangolin> done
<Ampelbein> Thanks, pangolin
<pangolin> welcome
<Ampelbein> Cya laters
<h00k> I'm taking a break from work (IT), to help someone with networking.
<h00k> I need more hobbies
<pangolin> hehe
<pangolin> but this will be much more appreciated I think
<mneptok> not when it comes time to buy food
<pangolin> food is overrated
<h00k> ^ this is true, two lines up.
<pangolin> !no gnash is <reply> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> thank you
<h00k> I remember gnash.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (sandy appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<pangolin> false positive
<pangolin> that should be fixed
<pangolin> a repeat after 10 minutes is hardly abusive
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> pangolin: although, why not ];=
<pangolin> because it is mean :(
<LjL> uhm it simply shouldn't do that for repeating
<LjL> i don't know why it did that, will check
<LjL> i cannot really seem to reproduce it, maybe it's some quirk specific to the K bots
<pangolin> LjL: are the K bots still running the older code?
<LjL> pangolin: i don't know, but i suspect so
<ubottu> urlin2u called the ops in #ubuntu (Tammis)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-10
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Masterman467 chatzilla@71-82-175-223.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com on join trolling/cursing then quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phillw> I'm going to have start idling in #ubuntu!
<bazhang> why?
<phillw> bazhang: because I'm busy with stuff, and each time I see a !ops arrive it is already too late for me to see what happened without pulling up the logs about an hour later when they get posted :)
<phillw> oh. and I do actually answer questions in there, even though I am mainly lubuntu :)
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu flyback (~flyback@c-98-219-134-156.hsd1.pa.comcast.net  join, rant and quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> flyback in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> joy.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1489 users, 5 overflows, 1494 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1488 users, 5 overflows, 1493 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1490 users, 11 overflows, 1501 limit))
<Tm_T> hmm
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1455 users, 4 overflows, 1459 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1416 users, 11 overflows, 1427 limit))
<Myrtti> keep an eye on kode0
<ikonia> will do
<phillw> Myrtti: a pm if I may?
<Myrtti> sure...
<bazhang> there is no factoid for conky, perhaps a link to the beginners guide?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076
<ikonia> bazhang: there used to be
<bazhang> ubottu, conky
<Tm_T> why not torsmo?
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<ikonia> there was a good factoid,
<Tm_T> half-joking here, torsmo was what became conky
<ikonia> ahhh
<bazhang> that forums link is the definitive beginners guide afaict
<Tm_T> I'm not sure if conky needs factoid
<bazhang> lots of resources there
<ikonia> looks a good link
<ikonia> worth it, it's a common question
<ikonia> and the link is good
<bazhang> <libnotify> ubottu you are offtopic
<theadmin> Can someone please get rid of libnotify in #ubuntu ? Seems to be a troll
<oCean> theadmin: we're watching
<Myrtti> many of us are
<bazhang> <libnotify> will ignore you    <---- bad idea
<theadmin> lol
<theadmin> Indeed
<bazhang> how can people like that get and/or keep a cloak, I have no clue
<ikonia> because their project doesn't care
<theadmin> Meh everyone can get an unaffilated cloak nowadays
<ikonia> cloak != good manners
<ikonia> it's not like the ubuntu members cloak
<theadmin> Thanks oCean, and see you all
<oCean> * natschil (~nathanael@41.202.186.228
<Myrtti> I know
<Myrtti> Sudanese tho
<vibhav> Is it right to mention 4chan here
<ikonia> where ?
<bazhang> -ot
<vibhav> ubuntu-ot
<Myrtti> why wouldn't it be? a lot of the internet culture today is starting from there
<vibhav> cause its NSFW
<ikonia> he said the word "4chan" - he didn't actually do anything
<vibhav> one might google it up
<vibhav> Its not family friendly
<Myrtti> I have no words
<ikonia> look - it's fine,
<ikonia> he wasn't saying go there, he made a passing comment, which at worse, ask him not to do it again
<ikonia> he didn't say "check it out", "go there" post a link or anything like that
<ikonia> he made a passing comment, which if you don't like it, ask him not to do it again
<vibhav> thanks
<ikonia> 14:58 < vibhav> if my ISP were on IRC , I would slap him/her
<ikonia> saying you'd "slap him/her"
<ikonia> that is not "family friendly"
<Ampelbein> Hi again. The notice about the binary nvidia drivers not working with eglibc2.15 can be removed, the problem has been found and resolved.
<Ampelbein> In #ubuntu1
<ikonia> no problem
<Ampelbein> arghs. #ubuntu+1
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Thanks.
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> done
<Ampelbein> cya
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, em said: !puregnome is <reply>A big mistake.
<Flannel> classy.
<ikonia> just ban her
<ikonia> it's a waste of time
 * h00k beeps LjL 
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Bladerunr)
<mneptok> pangolin: sup?
<pangolin> handled
 * mneptok returns to the cupboard
<h00k> Tm_T: I banned his host, too
<h00k> (@c-76-119-219-104.hsd1.ma.comcast.net)
<sdf> oCean youre a bad person
<oCean> really?
<sdf> sure
<oCean> thanks for the heads up
<sdf> ha ha ha
<sdf> <irony>youre a master of irony</irony>
<Tm_T> sdf: may I ask what is this about?
<tsimpson> sdf: is there anything we can help you with?
<oCean> I think sdf is just trying to tell me something
<oCean> sdf: okay, if that was all you had to say, please /part the channel
<pangolin> !guidelines | sdf
<ubottu> sdf: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> Please read that so you better understand how we expect users in Ubuntu channels to act.
<sdf> i leave if you unban me
<oCean> sdf: do you even know why you were banned?
<Tm_T> sdf: sorry, it doesn't go that way
<sdf> i know it. I were banned because i breach the Coc. Im sorry
<oCean> sdf: don't you think your behaviour was unacceptable?
<LjL> sdf: so you breaching the CoC makes oCean a bad person?
<oCean> sdf: do you want to discuss this now, if not, please /part
<sdf> I have a good excuse, I'm bipolar
<pangolin> That is not a good excuse
<Tm_T> there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<Tm_T> and that's not bipolar behaviour either (:
<sdf> why not
<pangolin> in fact it is the worst excuse you can use.
<pangolin> Trying to use a mental affliction to justify bad behaviour is wrong on so many levels
<sdf> ok
<phillw> sdf: if you join aol/aim there is a health buddy channel there. If you are truly bi-polar, I will put you in touch with that team.
<sdf> if you unban me I promise that I will not bother in # ubuntu.
<pangolin> sdf: Please think about why you got banned for a couple of days and come back in 48 hours. We can discuss removing the ban then.
<sdf> If i repeat an offender you ban me forever
<pangolin> no, take 2 days off and we can see about removing the ban then.
<sdf> ok
<sdf> i part
<pangolin> thank you.
<phillw> and no blood to mop up :) I'm very impressed - no I'm not jesting
<pangolin> We try to keep the death toll to a minimum
<phillw> pangolin: your reputation pre-ceeds you.... he's lucky to leave with his jugular vein intact :P
<pangolin> I'm really not a bad guy :/
<pangolin> I just play one on IRC
<phillw> nor am I... but trying to claim bi-polar did make my blood boil.
<pangolin> common tactic.
<phillw> makes a change from turettes!
<pangolin> don't let this IRC stuff get to you, take it to personal and it will make you more crazy than you already are
<phillw> I'm already too crazy... I run pubs for a living ;)
 * h00k is out of popcorn
<pangolin> phillw: you aren't in our super secret channel which is not so super secret -ops-team
<phillw> I'm on pidgin,,, freenode & it have problems if I join too many channels
<Tm_T> phillw: then drop some other channel (;
<pangolin> well, it is kinda recommended you join that channel
<phillw> i dropped -team to be on here.
<h00k> also, perhaps try something other than pidgin :(
<Myrtti> pidgin is a sad, sad IRC client
<phillw> h00k: when they have one that entails my MSN, Yahoo, and AOL/AIM accounts in one programme I'll use it :)
<pangolin> if it works for you fine, but it doesn't seem to be
<Myrtti> "bitlbee"
<h00k> phillw: this ^
<phillw> Myrtti: does it work on CentOS / Red Hat?
<Myrtti> yes.
<Myrtti> it's not too difficult to compile yourself either, I've done it once because I had to apply a bugfix patch
<Myrtti> after you've got bitlbee you can use whichever IRC client you can think of for your IM needs
<Myrtti> has anyone  looked at -offtopic?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: only that the topic was something I wasn't interested involve with, not going well?
<Myrtti> BS is mentioned several times, I don't mind letting it slide but I would mention about it if it continues
<h00k> !away > jutnux|away
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-11
<bazhang> heads up on bartley ; circumcision nut
<pangolin> spammed that in ##physics, and reportedly in #medicine
<bazhang> <Igramul> Hi, because of a file system inconsistency, I lost parts of /var/lib/dpkg. Is there a way to rebuild that directory?
<bazhang> that sounds bad
<bazhang> jetole, thanks for joining
<jetole> bazhang: you called
<jetole> no prob
<jetole> how're you doing?
<bazhang> well here better than #ubuntu
<bazhang> couple of points, If I may
<jetole> yeah it seems more on-topic here but I didn't know
<jetole> please
<bazhang> if you need to **** it then better not to type it, or find a friendlier way to express it
<jetole> bazhang: while I can certainly appreciate not typing what may be behind the asterisks, isn't it a little too much to say you can't type the asterisks them selves, especially when it's not said in a unfriendly manner
<jetole> by the way, I'm here to discuss and debate it but regardless, if your final answer says no then I'll abide because I don't wish to be kicked
<bazhang> jetole, thats been the channel policy since #ubuntu channels have existed
<bazhang> got to be nearly 7 or 8 years now
<jetole> well, in that case, it's not mentioned in the guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and it's certainly not a social action to keep a policy out of a published guideline
<jetole> unless it is there and I somehow read past it/through it without noticing
<bazhang> there are tons of factoids around, addressing that.
<jetole> bazhang: I did find it out of context when I used a **** word in a friendly context after spending 2 hours helping someone else
<jetole> diuneigh by the way who just piped up and said his problem was resolved
<elky> jetole, read the "language and subject" section.
<bazhang> they may not say the precise word "obfuscate" but thats what it comes down to
<jetole> bazhang: by factoids you mean aspects of the guide page I just posted?
<bazhang> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<elky> bazhang, it's clear he hasn't read them.
<bazhang> elky, or just tired
<jetole> elky: I did and commented on it in #ubuntu. Censoring ones self is not an obfuscation. An ofuscation involves using the word in a manner where it's clearly depicted but by using a non standard spelling like say replacing a letter with a number or a local slang (i.e. in miami, fl, where I live, you often hear bee-otch)
<jetole> the acronyms was targetted at me?
<bazhang> no
 * jetole scrolls up to see which acronym I just used 
<jetole> oh
<jetole> never mind
<elky> around here, *s are obfuscation.
<bazhang> just an example factoid
<jetole> I see
<bazhang> so just keep it clean (think Disney clean) and everything's good
<jetole> the guidelines should be clarified because around here where X rule applies, while easily interpreted by an op, it's still pretty much foreign language to the rest of us and I spent quite some time reading that guideline when pangolin told me I was in violation of it and I wanted to know why so I would not be kicked or banned
<jetole> since I really don't want to be kicked or banned
<jetole> hmmmm. but I prefer Fox TV
<jetole> ;-)
<bazhang> well we would hardly just do that out of the blue
<bazhang> thanks for stopping by to clarify things
<jetole> hey the thing is I actually came to #ubuntu from #ubuntu-server because diuneigh asked an off-topic question in #ubuntu-server and while I thought I could help him it had nothing to do with servers
<bazhang> yep
<jetole> so I'll abide if I have to but I still feel like the application in which it was used was basically applying the rules in a manner where no attempt at interpretation of the meaning of the context was used and at that point, it's hard to argue that it's not cold
<bazhang> we all have to.
<jetole> I had a cop not give me a ticket a month ago when I knew why he pulled me over and I told him I knew why, I was sorry, I was in a rush home from the office to pick up my girlfriend so I could take her to school but it's not an excuse so while I am sorry I accept the ticket
<jetole> I mean if they can do it, well.... whatever. I now know the rules so good enough
<jetole> though, seriously, can someone add to or make a clarification in the guidelines. It's annoying to read the rules and then still have to ask how you broke them without anyone making a clear point to where it says that you did
<pangolin> jetole: The thing is if we allow some cursing in certain context then we end up having debates about why in X context it is ok and in Y context it isn't. To avoid that we ban the usage of completely and avoid any issues.
<bazhang> jetole, you know them. lets move on please
<pangolin> usage of it*
<jetole> I was kind of expecting to find a bullet or a sentance that clearly stated I was wrong and while I believe it mentioned it's ultimately up to the better judgement of the ops, the more clarity, the more transparancy
<jetole> pangolin: well... yeah. ok. I still don't agree entirelee but I understand enough to accept
<pangolin> jetole: seriously, we don't need to make this a big issue. You appear to be an intelligent person and capable of discussing without using and curse words.
<pangolin> any*
<jetole> I've been a ubuntu geek since 6.06 so I'm not willing to forfeit my entry into the room
<pangolin> alright, well I am glad we all understand each other
<pangolin> thanks for stopping in.
<jetole> pangolin: most the time and I will try to contain myself. I'm a systems engineer using ubuntu on servers at a rather successful e-commerce firm but me and the CEO shoot the... stuff from time to time using swear words
<jetole> well one last thing...
<jetole> I will try and I will make an honest effort but I might let one slip once in a while without meaning to, please don't kick me for the odd occurance
<pangolin> I can't promise that. try really hard please.
<jetole> who I am, how I was raised and how I speak, it's more common to me then may be accepted and, well, I will try
<jetole> understood
<jetole> thanks for taking the time to have an honest and fair chat about it
<jetole> may I ask an off-topic question ?
<pangolin> you just did
<pangolin> :)
<jetole> heh
<jetole> true
<pangolin> shoot
<jetole> ok. here is another. Does anyone in here work for canonical?
<pangolin> yes.
<jetole> pangolin: you do or someone else?
<pangolin> not me, no.
<jetole> ok
<jetole> I have shuttleworth on my rss feed and yeah we use the server on our servers where I work
<jetole> 10.04 + kvm is our main VM interface plus we have a lot of other instances where it runs as a VM
<jetole> plus it does run our windows instances as VM's quite well and we've used ESXi and Xen in the past and forwarded the migration away from both because bottlenecks were found where the new solution didn't have them and KVM ultimately came out on top
<jetole> ok. well. enough with my off-topic
 * jetole goes back to #ubuntu
<pangolin> jetole: I don't mean to be rude but I really want to get back to watching this movie. #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to chat and usually intelligent conversation attracts some smart folks. You are most welcome to join.
<jetole> actually, quickly, before you do
<jetole> and I hope it's ok to quote myself
<jetole> in #ubuntu, I said "I was just ****ing with him" meaning screwing around, kidding, etc. Is it cool to say "I was just screwing with him"?
<elky> that or messing would be fine
<jetole> ok
<jetole> thanks
<elky> whereas what you've said looks like you're using one of carlin's seven.
<jetole> should I google carlins'... oh... george carlin
<jetole> heh
<elky> and once we introduce those, they inevitably escalate
<jetole> yeah he was cool in the movie Dogma but I get you're point
<elky> some kids seem to take those words as an invitation to all out wankery
<jetole> I still strongly feel that the context of the conversation should outweigh a printed rule but I'm a guest in #ubuntu-ops meaning I'm not an op and don't make the rules so while I disagree, you all have kindly made your point that I must abide by
<jetole> all out wankery. heh. ok. that's actually a good way to put it. I mean not the quote to all out wankery. I just thought the choice of words was funny there but saying as how if I use a word, even censored in a fair context without insult or harassment, how someone else can view it as an ok to use that same word in a more demeaning aspect
<jetole> elky: I like that answer
 * jetole nods 
<jetole> elky: if you don't mind me asking, are you from the UK?
<jetole> do these same rules apply and if so, do they apply as strictly to a *-offtopic room?
<elky> jetole, the language rules apply to the offtopic room, yes.
<jetole> ok
<jetole> thanks again
<topyli> jetole: anything else we can help you with? idling is not exactly allowed here in -ops (see the /topic)
<jetole> topyli: I think I'm ok and I often prefer to idle in a room but didn't know so I off I go (in a minute once I see there are no replies)
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> jetole and lmgtfy.com links
<jetole> I didn't know that was a rule and he was being kinda rude
<jetole> again, I didn't know and I won't do it again
<bazhang> thats never a reason to do that
<bazhang> jetole, please dont idle here
<jetole> ok
<bioterror> :D
<bazhang> ?
<bioterror> it doesnt make yourself any better to act like that :(
<bazhang> bioterror, pardon?
<bioterror> I mean pasting lmgtfy urls to others
<bazhang> jetole was the one who posted it bioterror , it's very insulting to do so
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I just put diaper on my son, it teared it off and peed on a floor
<bioterror> I'm feeling now a little frustrated
<topyli> sounds like he likes freedom
<bioterror> sounds like
<jussi> bioterror: least he didnt piss in your face :D
<bazhang> mernilio is on his very last warning
<pangolin> +1
<Tm_T> I miss diapers /:
<bazhang> your own?
<jussi> hahahah!!
<oCean> :D
<Tm_T> bazhang: I cannot miss something that I have currently, can I?
<jussi> bazhang: epic!
<bazhang> Tm_T, well played sir
<Tm_T> or hmm, am I that senile now too
<jussi> Tm_T: now? you always were :P
<Tm_T> jussi: I don't remember, thus it didn't happen
<Tm_T> what was this about anyway, I need coffee
<Tm_T> Guest36384: how can we help you? (:
<jussi01> whoops, it worked :D
<oCean> themonitor: hi there
<themonitor> Hi
<oCean> who is spamming?
<themonitor> brb
<bazhang> ?
<themonitor> JiggyBlkMn
<bazhang> klined
<oCean> yep
<oCean> themonitor: he is removed from the network
<themonitor> thx
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu jetole warned repeatedly about being offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<oCean> hi paraxxo
<paraxxo> oCean: hi
<oCean> what can we do for you?
<paraxxo> idk im trying to get help on #lubuntu but its kinda dead channel
<oCean> there are not as many users as in #ubuntu, true
<oCean> so why you came here?
<paraxxo> no idea
<oCean> mmmkay?
<oCean> paraxxo: since there is a no-idling policy here, I like you to ask to /part
<oCean>  feel free to return if you need assistance
<paraxxo> ok
<paraxxo> oCean: maybe im in ban
<paraxxo> no1 can see my chats
<paraxxo> in #ubuntu
<oCean> hm, let me check
<Myrtti> someone has responded to you?
<oCean> paraxxo: do you know why there would be a ban?
<paraxxo> nope
<Myrtti> you've replied them?
<Myrtti> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paraxxo> maybe u guys know how to make my screen resolution 1024x600 16:9 ??
<oCean> paraxxo: you are definitely speaking in #ubuntu, I can see it
<oCean> paraxxo: this is not the support channel
<paraxxo> =\
<paraxxo> kk
<oCean> tbh, had enough of jetole, next time would warrant a time-out
<bazhang> oy
<bazhang> what happened to linux MINT support? seems like every MINT user is coming to #ubuntu
<Tm_T> uh, do mint enable root by default?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from expertarun)
<bazhang> <expertarun> how to go in linuxmint help
<bazhang> he installed ubuntu in less than five minutes
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu mernilio again being offtopic, been warned/kicked before
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-server (tasty please remove the troll)
<pangolin> !-ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2007-03-29 15:19:57
<pangolin> ubottu: !ie4linux is <alias> ies4linux
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> !ie4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<knome> errrr
<knome> -"Use Firefox!"
<pangolin> !no ies4linux is <reply> is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use !browsers !
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<knome> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Chromium (Webkit), Konqueror (Qt, KHTML), Epiphany (GTK+, Webkit), Arora (Qt, Webkit), Midori (GTK+, Webkit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based)
<knome> better :)
<pangolin> :)
<Myrtti> I didn't know it still worked
<downbeam> how do i run programs?
<downbeam> ?????????????????????????????????????
<downbeam> ?????????????????????????????????
<downbeam> ?????????????????????????????????
<downbeam> ?????????????????????????????????
<bioterror> downbeam, we will tell when you learn to behave
<downbeam> sorry no one will help me
<bioterror> have you looked how you act
<bioterror> maybe that's the issue
<downbeam> sorry...
<downbeam> do you know how to run programs?
<bioterror> explain more
<bioterror> from the application menu, ofcourse
<bioterror> or from terminal
<downbeam> i downloaded a game called eternal lands (linux) version and i dont know how to run it
<bioterror> or from alt+f2
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> extract that game and it should have a README file with it
<bioterror> if it's not just a binary file
<downbeam> then what?
<bioterror> but usually they are distributed as .zip or .tar.gz
<bioterror> and they have this README file
<bioterror> which should explain how to run it
<downbeam> ok thanks
<downbeam> there is no README file
<downbeam> i just dont know how to exicute it
<bioterror> what there is then?
<downbeam> there is two bin files?
<bioterror> in terminal: ./binfile
<bioterror> when you are in the same folder
<downbeam> ya
<downbeam> would you download it? it would only take a sec
<downbeam> it says to make it exicuteabel but i dont know what file to make exicuteable
<downbeam> ??
<AlanBell> right click on it, go to properties, permissions, and check the allow executing as a program checkbox
<downbeam> on what though
<AlanBell> the file, in nautilus
<AlanBell> nautilus is the file manager
<downbeam> on what file though?
<AlanBell> anyhow, you see how much easier supporting you is getting, now that you are providing information rather than just question marks?
<AlanBell> ok, you downloaded a .bin file somewhere right?
<AlanBell> right click on the .bin file
<downbeam> ok when i double click the .bin file it disapears
<AlanBell> anyhow, this isn't a support channel, but hopefully you are now in a position to have a productive support conversation somewhere
<AlanBell> have you been banned from one of our channels to end up here?
<downbeam> yes
<AlanBell> which one?
<downbeam> lubuntu
<AlanBell> ok, so it is lubuntu you are using right?
<AlanBell> the filemanager might be a bit different in that, I was describing the gnome ubuntu file manager
<downbeam> o it's a called (file manager)
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/27/%23lubuntu.html#t16:22 that kind of thing will get you kicked out of a channel
<downbeam> o sorry
<AlanBell> so when you are asking for support, do not repeat yourself, be patient, and do not randomly fill the channel with loads of question marks
<AlanBell> people will not help you more if you irritate them
<downbeam> k
<downbeam> do you know how i can get back in lubuntu?
<downbeam> like change my name or someting?
<AlanBell> be patient, and if you want to expand on the question and provide more information, do that. Dont' repeat the question over and over
<AlanBell> no, don't change your name
<downbeam> alrightr
<downbeam> so i have it donloaded and extracted but when i double click the .bin file it dissapears
<downbeam> and i just want to play with my bro
<AlanBell> I would try right clicking it, but I don't know lubuntu
<downbeam> and open it?
<downbeam> are you supposed to be able to run .bin files?
<AlanBell> anything relating to properties or permissions?
<AlanBell> not if they are not set to be executeable
<AlanBell> windows just randomly runs files you download, Ubuntu isn't like that, you have to explicitly give things permission to run
<downbeam> o can i run it from the terminal?
<AlanBell> probably
<bioterror> downbeam, did you take properties of the file and tapped that "make it executable"?
<bioterror> "Make the file executable" under the  "permissions" tab
<AlanBell> anyhow, this isn't a support channel, it is a ban resolution channel
<AlanBell> downbeam: what we want in this channel is to establish that you understand how to participate in our support channels so we can let you back in to them
<downbeam> ic
#ubuntu-ops 2012-02-12
<downbeam> i understand can i not be banned now?
<AlanBell> I am not an op in #lubuntu, but bioterror is, do bear in mind that it is the middle of the night on saturday in europe so the channel might be mostly asleep
<bioterror> downbeam, http://www.livinginternet.com/r/ru_chatq.htm read that
<downbeam> o
<bioterror> we dont want "??????" lines
<bioterror> no one wants them
<bioterror> we want just a single line with questions if you have problems or something in your mind
<bioterror> or do you in real life walk to some and start yelling and saying the same words again and again
<downbeam> i understand i read the link
<bioterror> good
<downbeam> so back to the prob. at hand...    bioterror do you have lubuntu?
<bioterror> downbeam, something like that
<downbeam> kubuntu?
<bioterror> I am running Arch Linux with Openbox which contains pieces of LXDE
<downbeam> o
<downbeam> ic
<bioterror> like pcmanfm handling desktop and small things like that
<downbeam> o ya i got cha
<bioterror> if you have something to ask, please join #lubuntu and we can continue there
<downbeam> i am banned from lubuntu
<bioterror> not any more
<downbeam> k i will see ytou in lubuntu
<downbeam> bye room
<bioterror> I hope we made some progress
<bioterror> otherwise I will send him to /dev/null next time
<phillw> hi bioterror didn't see you lurking there :)
<bioterror> I'm specsing a new guitar
<phillw> I've proposed that he apologise to wxl, and is allowed in on yellow card, knowing that the next infraction would be a perma ban.
<phillw> wxl will accept an apology.
<bioterror> I'm not probably going to interfare into that thing
<phillw> bioterror: your thoguhts?
<bioterror> as I have not seen that happening what he did to himwwxl
<phillw> AlanBell: is IRCC okay with my proposing that?
<phillw> bioterror: do not abuse our support people :) ... We do not like that to happen to our volunteers.
<AlanBell> up to the channel ops really, generally if people are banned multiple times it gets harder to resolve the ban and stays there for a longer period
<phillw> AlanBell: who unbanned him?
<bioterror> phillw, read the #lubuntu
<AlanBell> bioterror did, as a #lubuntu op
<phillw> okies, bioterror we are going to have work on communication.
<AlanBell> phillw: I asked if any lubuntu ops were around, and wanted a chat with downbeam
<phillw> AlanBell: I was doing a serious wiki edit.
<AlanBell> so it was lucky bioterror was here to take care of it :)
<phillw> but, it is a lesson learned. I'll ask if unit193 wants to us on lubuntu ops actually have a chat about revoking bans.
<AlanBell> anyhow, lets see if the user now knows how to use a support channel, if there are further problems then feel free to re-ban
<phillw> AlanBell: quite the opposite. some one has over-ridden a ban on their own.
<phillw> no discussion.
<AlanBell> it was discussed in -ops-team
<phillw> AlanBell: with how many luubntu ops who know about it?
<bioterror> know about what
<Flannel> phillw, bioterror: That's generally how it's handled most places for routine things.  I was going to make a comment that if there are special conditions/circumstances, be sure to comment in the BT, but it seems #lubuntu isn't in the BT.
<AlanBell> yeah, there are some comments linked in the bantracker, but #lubuntu didn't have a bantracker bot at that time
<Flannel> AlanBell: Right, how are they tracking bans?
<AlanBell> Flannel: they have ubottu now, but not at the time this character was first kicked out
<Flannel> Ah.
<phillw> Flannel: as it was abuse to a volunteer for lubuntu, and the TL of lubuntu-IRC-OPS took such steps to ban him. I'm stunned.
<Flannel> phillw: I'm not sure what a TL is, and I must not understand the details, because I don't know what you're stunned about.
<AlanBell> phillw: so we didn't see that in the bantracker, just the impatience and ?????????????? flooding, which is why you have ubottu now in #lubuntu
<phillw> Flannel: Unit193 is our TL
<Flannel> phillw: "TL" means?
<Flannel> Very few bans are permanent, most bans take place because someone was misbehaving (abuse, disrespectful, spammy, etc), they get resolved, ban gets removed, people move on.
<AlanBell> it is a fairly routine ban for someone who doesn't know how to use a support channel, so we had a chat with the person, we are reasonably confident they have learned the errors of their ways, ban gets removed, everyone is happy
<phillw> AlanBell: oh, you forget the use of the 'F' word? We did have a discussion about the ban.
<AlanBell> if they get rebanned then we see the history of the last ban in the bantracker
<Flannel> as a continuation to AlanBell's statement: They misbehave again, they get banned again (for longer, more conditions, etc)
<phillw> AlanBell: Unit193 put all the logs against the ban? what more should he do?
<AlanBell> myrtti did, and that is fine
<Flannel> phillw: Forgive my ignorance (I just jumped into this up there), but where are the logs?  I don't see much of anything for downbeam or adams.net
<Flannel> Ah, yes, I see that by Myr tti.
<AlanBell> he had two bans in #ubuntu that I read the logs for (impatient, flooding) and in the comment on one of those is some links to #lubuntu logs
<bioterror> hope he learns from the net etiquette
<phillw> Flannel: Unit193 logged all the reasons, I am not sure what IRCC believes in, but he was also breaching freenode rules in the use of 'F' in that context.
<Flannel> phillw: Yes, and he was banned, that ban has been resolved now.  Or are you suggesting that he should be banned forever?
<phillw> Flannel: no, I was not....
<bioterror> sounds like you were
<bioterror> and he was also solving his problems here, instead of support channels
<Flannel> phillw: What are you upset about then?  (I'm really confused at this point)
<phillw> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/AW1sxW2R
<AlanBell> night all o/
<phillw> we were having a chat about it.
<AlanBell> firstly, don't do that. Secondly that was all after the ban had been resolved.
<bioterror> we cant see your yellow card words from your private chats
<Flannel> slow down guys.
<bioterror> and secondly, you did not mention nor did Unit193 about it on the last meeting
<bioterror> how we can know about "we will have a chat with random joiner" agreement
<bioterror> yes, it was noted on the meeting
<bioterror> but that's all
 * AlanBell actually goes to bed this time
<Flannel> phillw: Alright, I read that.  What about what happened here don't you like?  Is it that "ban was removed already (or at all)"? or "person wasn't talked to enough before ban was removed"? or what?  Can we try to isolate what makes you uneasy?
<bioterror> now you can see when he joins #lubuntu and you can have your daddyish chat with him, telling him to apologize another
<Flannel> #lubuntu really shouldn't be the place for that.
<Jordan_U> I'm also confused. If there is anything about this situation that still needs to be resolved I think it would be good to have one complete succinct explanation of what happened (rather than links to logs without explanation which for me at least have been less than helpful in understanding).
<phillw> I really do not know... where the ops team actually given the disucussion for his ban?
<Flannel> phillw: Again, I'm just trying to understand what you're saying, but would the following flow encompass your last statement:
<Flannel> "downbeam: Hi, I'd like to get unbanned" "[lubuntu ops]: "Ok guys, lets talk about this, and if everyone says yes, we'll unban him" [discussion with downbeam about behavior] [ban removal]?
<Flannel> Or is that overkill? or perhaps not what you were saying at all.
<phillw> Flannel: we had a discussion on -OPS, and he was banned. So far so good? A discussion of the removal of a ban was not discussed with the lubuntu-Ops people.
<Flannel> by -ops, you mean here? or a separate #lubuntu-ops channel?
<Flannel> (I don't know if a separate channel exists, I'm just trying to make sure we're all on the same page)
<phillw> Flannel: do you think  would ever have a say for xubuntu IRC ops team? ... No I would not.
<Flannel> phillw: bioterror is a #lubuntu op, he removed the ban.  What's the issue there?
<phillw> Flannel: we have a group. https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops
<phillw> We are in the middle of moving to the new one.
<phillw> I'll just leave and let Unit193 say his views. I'm only an admin.
<Flannel> phillw: I am totally lost now.  What does launchpad have to do with anything?  I don't (for instance) see a discussion on the mailing list.
<phillw> Flannel: exactly. Just because you have authority, it does not mean you use it.
<Flannel> phillw: Right now, I'm interested in trying to figure out what your concern is, if Unit193 has one,
<Jordan_U> phillw: Do you think you could provide a succinct but complete explanation of what has happened up to this point? I'm completely lost and I think it would help things immensely.
<Flannel> I'd be happy to talk to him later, but you're here now.
<phillw> There was no discussion
<Flannel> No discussion amongst whom?
<phillw> Unit193: was not, nor any of us, consulted.
<Flannel> "us" being?
<phillw> the ops for lubuntu
<Flannel> bioterror is an op for lubuntu, he obviously consulted himself.
<Flannel> Or do you want concurrence with someone else to set and remove bans?
<Flannel> (you being lubuntu folks)
<phillw> Flannel: bioterror was a lamb to the slaughter. He was not fully aware of things that caused the ban.
<phillw> He was asked to revoke the ban without knowing the reason.
<phillw> you should have given him the reasons why the ban was put in place before asking him to remove it.
<Jordan_U> phillw: Please. It's clear that neither I nor Flannel understand what exactly happened. I doubt that anyone who can resolve this currently does. If you want to make progress I really think that a complete explanation, all in one place, is *absolutely neccessary*.
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838511/
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> that happened monday, now is sunday
<bioterror> on monday
<phillw> Jordan_U: Unit193 made the bans linked to the reasons. What more does he need to do?
<Flannel> phillw: Alright.  So the problem in your mind isn't that there wasn't any discussion, but instead that the operator that acted wasn't fully aware of the situation surrounding the ban, and didn't cover appropriate topics prior to removing it?
<bioterror> you have had your whole week time to ask him to apologize
<phillw> Flannel: correct.
<Jordan_U> phillw: I can't answer your question because I am currently completely confused about the entire situation.
<Flannel> phillw: Alright, and what steps, in your mind, should have been gone through prior to its removal?
<Flannel> what topics should have been covered, etc.
<phillw> Jordan_U: we are still trying to get used to the new system! Please do not think I am being agressive. We really need to learn what the system is :/
<Flannel> (I'm just trying to piece this together, there aren't wrong answers, I'm just trying to make this into a learning experience)
<phillw> Flannel: the steps to remove him were covered. But asking one of the lubuntu OPs who was not fully up to speed to revoke it was wrong.
<Flannel> phillw: If downbeam was talked to about everything he needed to be talked to about, what's the problem?
<Jordan_U> phillw: I don't think you're trying to be aggressive. I just don't understand the situation at all. I do however think that asking for a summary of what has happened is a completely reasonable request. And I don't understand why you don't seem willing to give said summary.
<phillw> Jordan_U: the list that Unit193 gave was sufficient for the ban.
<Flannel> phillw: Jordan_U is asking for a summary of all of the things done by everyone, ops, etc (such as a discussion to ban him, ban removal, etc), not just the actions of downbeam.
<phillw> bioterror: was not aware of the reason of it.
<Flannel> phillw: Are you sure?
<Flannel> If he hit on all the important points, he seems to have gathered enough information off of the bantracker/logs to have covered everything?
<phillw> Jordan_U: have a read of the logs that resulted in the ban on various nicks?
<phillw> Flannel: guess what happened after that ban?
<Flannel> phillw: I don't know, please enlighten me
<phillw> we finally got the bot on #lubuntu :D
<Flannel> phillw: I don't follow.
<phillw> ubottu
<Flannel> yes, I know what bot you were talking about.  How does that affect anything?
<phillw> in future, it can follow ban tracking ?
<Flannel> Yes, I agree.  But how does that affect this?  The logs are available in ubottu (via irclogs.ubuntu.com), so they are there for reference.
<Flannel> I'm not sure if we've gotten off topic or not, we're still talking about bioterror being clueful enough to cover all the right items with downbeam, right?
<phillw> well, let me tell you a long story... lubuntu was given access to most areas. A couple of areas refused us point blank. We had to survive. then we get told we 'have; to join....
<phillw> with bioterror and downbeam, it should not have been revoked before a discussion with the lubuntu team.
<Flannel> phillw: Why is that?
<Flannel> is it your procedure? is it because there was important information to be discussed? or what?
<phillw> Flannel: simply because we discuss things
<phillw> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> So it's just a formality?
<phillw> formality? ... not quite. We do not have a 'council' elected. The whole idea of our sub-teams is that we have people in them.
<Flannel> ok, I'm once again not sure how that fits with the prior statement.
<Flannel> You have various subteams in #lubuntu?
<phillw> Flannel: yeah... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams
<phillw> We all report back to the weekly meeting.
<Flannel> Er, ok, but not within the #lubuntu IRC realm.
<Flannel> You only have one IRC oriented team, which is (or isn't?) the same as the Lubuntu operators
<phillw> Flannel: I guess you miised https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops
<Flannel> phillw: No, I saw that.  That's your Lubuntu operators.  That is identical to your Lubuntu IRC subteam, right?
<phillw> Flannel: sort of... we own our team, IRCC owns the other one. A decision as to which we use is still outstanding.
<Flannel> phillw: They both point to the same launchpad team.  How are they different?
<phillw> the owenership.
<Flannel> phillw: "ownership" means what in this case?
<phillw> lubuntu Vs IRCC
<Flannel> I'm confused again.
<Flannel> You said there's two different teams?
<Flannel> The Lubuntu IRC team ('owned' by IRCC) is https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops
<Flannel> is that a true statement?
<phillw> Nope, there are two different lp accounts for our IRC-OPs people. One is owned by lubuntu, the other is not.
<Flannel> So, if that's not true, then this is true?:
<Flannel> The Lubuntu IRC team ('owned' by lubuntu) is https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops
<phillw> yes, we asked to create that, then we told to use the other on for 'approved' people.
<Flannel> ok, and where is the one 'owned' by the IRCC? Do you have that handy?
<Flannel> Ah, is it https://launchpad.net/~irc-lubuntu-ops ?
<phillw> Flannel: yep, thanks.. saves me trawling through emails :)
<Flannel> Alright, I've got that straight now, but unfortunately that was a tangent.  Backing up....
<Flannel> discussion of formality, etc,
<Flannel> You mentioned you have a subteam and it reports at weekly meetings.
<Flannel> Is it expected that bioterror (or anyone else) would bring up the unbanning of downbeam at that weekly meeting?
<phillw> Flannel: yeah, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams
<phillw> I think that the TL of OPs would discuss it via there ML. He may wish to bring it up at the meeting.
<Flannel> What is a TL?
<phillw> Team Leader
<phillw> aka the person who gets nagged at :)
<Flannel> and they have a mailing list?
<phillw> Flannel: yes :)
<Flannel> Alright.
<Flannel> So, hypothetically, if I were banned from #lubuntu, I would have to come to #ubuntu-ops, discuss my ban with a #lubuntu operator, then they would go send an email to the lubuntu irc leaders mailing list, which would come to a conclusion (optionally waiting until a meeting to discuss itw it the full team), and then once that was done, an operator would remove my ban?
<phillw> I am the admin person, it was stated that sub-teams be created.
<phillw> that is how I see it, but..... as per the rules, the sub-teams make their own rules. Please do accept that we are trying to get our teams settled to the other rules.
<Flannel> Oh, did you mean the Team Leader in charge of IRC Operators, discussing it with the Team Leaders in charge of (all the other subteams) at a meeting?
<phillw> we would discuss it via maling list, then we would propose to meeting for approval.
<Flannel> oh right, but the mailing list is a bunch of operators? or a bunch of subteam leaders?
<Flannel> (eight subteams, by my count)
<Flannel> (Devs, Artwork, IRC, Documentation, Communication, Testing, Support, Translations)
<phillw> as it crosses OP to support team etc. We would have a good chat about it. Hence my asking that the revokation should have taken about a week - 2 weeks time.
<Flannel> So, just the operators and the support team would discuss it?
<Flannel> (the leaders, that is)
<phillw> we would garner a agreement.
<Flannel> right.
<Flannel> So, if I got banned from #lubuntu, I came in and discussed it with you, for instance, and I now understand what I did wrong and have agreed to follow the rules in the future, it would be one to two weeks before my ban would be lifted?
<phillw> As, in this case, wxl would accept an apology. I doubt that the main meeting would vote it down.
<Flannel> (because of procedures)
<phillw> that would be how I see how things being done, but allowing our support people to decide.
<Flannel> I see.
<Flannel> Well, thanks for explaining that to me.
<phillw> Flannel: just because I am +F is not me stating the rules of lubuntu. We discuss things on our mailing list.
<Flannel> bioterror: Were you aware of any of the above procedure? (talking to Lubuntu operator team lead, etc)
<bioterror> nope
<phillw> And, when I get it wrong... I get my ass spanked :)
<Flannel> bioterror: Alright, thanks.
<bioterror> did not cross my mind to mail to the mailing list about removing a ban
<bioterror> and then discuss about it on the weekly meeting, that we should vote about removing a ban
 * Pici finishes reading the scrollback
<phillw> bioterror: that is because we do not have a proceedure set up... come on bioterror, when did we get asked to set up the sub-teams?!!! :D
<Flannel> phillw: Er, hold on.
<Flannel> phillw: If you don't have a procedure set up, then why did you and I just spend a considerable amount of time discussing the procedure?
<Flannel> (Is that your view of how it should work? or how it's worked in the past? or what?)
<phillw> Flannel: to enable the setting up of said procedeure>?
<Pici> I think that the rest of the IRCC and I are going to need to discuss the issues that have come up.  At that point, we'll speak to the Lubuntu folks
<Flannel> phillw: So, that's not the procedure yet, that's what you'd like to see as a procedure?
<phillw> Flannel: we are learning. before IRCC we would use our mailing list. Please do not think we are adverse to learning and teaching best practice on this, and so many other areas.
<Flannel> phillw: No, I'm not thinking anything.  I just don't understand how you can be angry with bioterror for not following a procedure that doesn't exist yet.
<Flannel> I fully understand you're figuring this out.
<Flannel> phillw: I was going to suggest you do a better job of informing your operators of your procedures, but now it seems like your first step is going to be creating them.
<phillw> Flannel: next time bioterror is annoyed at me, he can speak freely.... We have no problems there.
<Flannel> phillw: collective you, not you personally, of course.
<phillw> Flannel: I'm really stuck between a rock & a hard place.
<Flannel> phillw: Why is that?
<phillw> Flannel: Nathan was my mentor for a short while on UBT, he drilled into me the rules. I ensured that our OP's on lubuntu knew & understood them. But we had no formal accredation system. :(
<Flannel> the rules for Ubuntu Beginners Team? or for Lubuntu?
<phillw> Flannel: http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml and http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=29
<phillw> the second one is as for 'forum', but they were expected to know what it meant.
<Flannel> Ok, I look at that, and I see the Ubuntu code of conduct, are there appreciable differences (to save me from having to diff them)
<Flannel> Nowhere in there do I see anything touching on the subject of discussion with the rest of the team, etc.  So unfortunately I must again ask how those pages fit with the conversation
<Flannel> (I do see where it's different, upon closer inspection)
<phillw> I have both the lower levels of CoC. I have not yet asked them to sign the leadership one for lubuntu. I do require the SII people at that level to sign that.
<Flannel> SII?
<Flannel> and, as an aside, how does phillw.net fit into anything Lubuntu related officially?
<phillw> Flannel: well, long before lubuntu got accepted, I was the wiki person & nagged the devs to get human instructions.
<Flannel> 'human instructions'?
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/index.php and http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18
<phillw> Yeah, getting the language of devs into something a "user" could undersrand
<Flannel> Alright.
<Flannel> What does being a wiki person and nagging the devs have to do with IRC policy?
<phillw> Flannel: there are only so many hours in a day.
<phillw> If any of the team wish to edit https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-irc-ops and set them a wiki page up, you will have no complaints.
<Flannel> phillw: Alright, thanks.
<phillw> Flannel: I am just me, I try to do my best.
<phillw> Flannel: I found it :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC_OPsTeam
<oCean> that's lots of scrollback
<ubottu> In ubottu, BillyJoe_ said: Hi my name is BillyJoe
<mneptok> !/names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<mneptok> gah
<theadmin> mneptok: Done, yes?
<mneptok> theadmin: thanks for coming
<theadmin> mneptok: No problems.
<theadmin> So, well, I know I phrased it wrongly...
<mneptok> theadmin: WRT the "we" nitpick, i have seen you refer to "our rules" and such in the past on-channel.
<theadmin> mneptok: Well, "our rules" would make sense since in that case "we" is the channel, and I am a part of that allright xD
<theadmin> mneptok: Or not?
<mneptok> theadmin: your discussion of the IRC channels and project often includes personal possessives that even most ops don;t use.
<theadmin> mneptok: Hm... I see... Uh... Well guess I'm stupid? lol, sorry, I wasn't aware that's such a problem. I'll try to avoid it in the future.
<mneptok> "This is against our rules," is probably best left to people serving on the IRCC or CC. not even ops.
<mneptok> it's not a huge problem.
<theadmin> mneptok: Well, I apologize for the behaviour and thanks for correcting me.
<mneptok> no need to apologize.
<mneptok> something i noticed, thought could use correction, and it seems done.
<mneptok> :)
<theadmin> mneptok: Indeed, sorry again and thanks.
<mneptok> hopefully you understand where this sentiment comes from
<theadmin> mneptok: Kind of... It's not right, people may think I'm a dev and somesuch?
<mneptok> or that you have the ability to enforce rules
<theadmin> Heh I wish xD
<mneptok> no ... you don't.
<theadmin> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> heavy is the head that wears the crown.
<theadmin> mneptok: Well... Still, order is better than chaos and if I could try to fix some of the mess that happens in #ubuntu , I would, so yeah....
<mneptok> ops duties are not really a fun time, mostly. the camraderie bred by shared battle is the biggest reward.
<theadmin> mneptok: Didn't understand the second sentence, and yeah I understand it's no fun
<mneptok> imagine this channel as a bunch of trench-weary soldiers. ;)
<oCean> imagine trench foot :(
<mneptok> now imagine those moments dealing with someone where you put your foot in your mouth.
<oCean> eww
<mneptok> 'zackly.
<mneptok> heavy is the head that wears the crown. (x2)
<mneptok> anyhow, i'm off to see what mischief my wife is causing. or what mischief i may cause her. bbl.
<theadmin> mneptok: ...why would I put my foot in my mouth? I don't understand you anymore :D
<mneptok> theadmin: you and me both.
<theadmin> mneptok: Still don't. Ah well. Anyway, I'm off, don't want to idle here :D
<SiriusBl> Bonjour
<SiriusBl> Que se passe-t-il? je veux me reconnecter sur ubuntu-fr et ça me dit que je suis ban
<SiriusBl> 16:34 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-fr (You are banned)
<LjL> SiriusBl: bshellz is banned from #ubuntu-fr
<SiriusBl> OK
 * LjL pings niko
<SiriusBl> Sory, I believed that I was on ubuntu-fr-ops
<LjL> SiriusBl: yeah that would be a better place to ask about this
<SiriusBl> thanks bye
<tomtiger11> Hello, ive got a question about the cloaking system you use
<ikonia> hi, please ask
<tomtiger11> Do you have a script that requests the cloaks, as it seems that way on the website?
<ikonia> no,
<tomtiger11> How do you do the cloaks?
<ikonia> through the freenode cloak request proces
<ikonia> process
<tomtiger11> Manual requests?
<ikonia> the staff in #freenode can explain that process / give you links
<pangolin> tomtiger11: yes, every project cloak is requested manually by one of the group Contacts
<tomtiger11> pangolin: Time consuming process then :)
<pangolin> tomtiger11: usually there is 3-4 at a time to ask
<tomtiger11> Ok
<pangolin> it's not like @ubuntu/member cloaks are handed out by the hundreds
<tomtiger11> :)
<pangolin> if your project has a need to request a whole bunch then like ikonia suggested probably best to ask a staffer in #freenode
<pangolin> Was there anything else, we could help with?
<tomtiger11> pangolin: No thanks :)
<pangolin> Welcome :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (USUARIO appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ikonia> gone
<ubottu> In ubottu, Somelauw said: ubottu is a noob
<AlanBell> hi stlsaint :)
<stlsaint> hey
<AlanBell> stlsaint: can you type /cycle please
<AlanBell> hmm, the bot should have voiced you, maybe I got that wronge
<stlsaint> AlanBell: in both channels
<stlsaint> ?
<pangolin> chanserv should voice you in here
<Unit193> /msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-ops stlsaint +vViA
<AlanBell> ah, my mistake
<AlanBell> can you try again stlsaint
<AlanBell> so impatient!
<pangolin> :/
<pangolin> How often do i get to kick ubuntu/member ?
<pangolin> I took advantage. TOTAL op abuse.
<AlanBell> I am sure he will wear his bantracker entry with pride
<pangolin> as well he should lol
<Gary> such op abuse has not been seen since the days of seveas :p
 * Gary giggles
<pangolin> I respectfully submit myself for disciplinary action.
 * pangolin salutes
<Gary> kinky!
<pangolin> Gary: invite him in and I'll gladle kick him to :)
<pangolin> galdly
<pangolin> err
<Gary> I don't think he'd join
<pangolin> you know what I mean
<pangolin> it works! all thanks to my kick I may add.
<stlsaint> i dont know whats worse...the fact that i was kicked or that i didnt realize i was kicked lol
 * pangolin skips along
<pangolin> stlsaint: I am glad you have a good sense of humour :)
<stlsaint> pangolin: aye always, ive been around irc long enough to know a friendly kick
<stlsaint> or a kick with a purpose of fixing flahs
<stlsaint> flags
<pangolin> cool.
 * pangolin loads up another
<pangolin> :)
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> AlanBell: you said something about training?
<elky> :D
<pangolin> /cs kick $random I can't wait to see who gets this one
<pangolin> yay elky!
<stlsaint> LOL
<AlanBell> yay, stlsaint is voiced, the flaggy stuff worked o/
<elky> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-04
<ubottu> phunyguy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok wth
<gnomefreak> is there a reason ubot2 doesnt do @login commands or even reconize me when using @whoami?
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: it's not ubottu
<gnomefreak> i thought all the bots were basicly the same.
<elky> they are, but readonly versions. starting a session requires recording the session.
<elky> s/but readonly/but all except ubottu are readonly/
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks
<bazhang> <N03L> Is it ideal to use the actual linux terminal to write html?
<bazhang> what?
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> like sudo nano etc etc
<Tm_T> sudo?
<bazhang> or gksudo gedit
<Myrtti> vi emacs nano tidy
<Tm_T> ^
<Tm_T> sed
<bazhang> so it's a "best" question
<Tm_T> ...except sed is big nono with html
<Myrtti> vi and emacs are involved. of course it's a best question
<bazhang> hehe
<lhavelund> ed.
<lhavelund> or just, you know, pipe directly to a file.
<lhavelund> HARD MODE
 * gnomefreak likes nano and gedit but i wouldnt use either for HTML
<lhavelund> vim's all I use
<gnomefreak> i know very little about vim and even less with emacs
<gnomefreak> but for me even screen is hard to remember everything
<elky> lhavelund, butterflies.
<gnomefreak> how do i get the bot to send me a link to bantracker?
<gnomefreak> at lleast that is what it used to do
<Myrtti> login and btlogin
<lhavelund> elky: hellooo~
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: thanks
<Tm_T> lhavelund: chomp
 * lhavelund eats Tm_T.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jimaji123)
<Pici> bazhang: I'd argue that #ubuntu would be the first port-of-call for a question like that
<bazhang> Pici, a completely different network? really?
<Pici> bazhang: They run the IRC network, they want to contact canonical about abuse of their cloud service
<bazhang> Pici, and canonical has what to do with #ubuntu ?
<Pici> bazhang: I just don't find it helpful to basically say 'go away' when someone asks a question like that.
<bazhang> Pici, I never said go away. I suggested #freenode .
<Pici> <bazhang> therianthrope, that has nothing to do with this channel, or ubuntu support
<Pici> Thats how I read that.
<bazhang> that was after he said "no it's about this channel's business. My first response was #freenode
<Pici> bazhang: sorry, I missed that ;)
<bazhang> well it is 100% live in #ubuntu now, so that ship has sailed
<Myrtti> freenode has nothing to do with his situation though
<linuxman44> WHy the F* i ambanned from ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> possibly becuse of your language
<linuxman44> no..
<linuxman44> i wasnt swearing..
<IdleOne> because all you do is make random and unhelpful comments, which you were asked to stop doing.
<ikonia> if how you have just joined this channel and started speaking is anything to go by
<IdleOne> you chose not to stop, so i chose to stop you.
<linuxman44> how can i stop You?
<IdleOne> your most recent comments in #ubuntu-offtopic are perfect examples of the unhelpful nature of your comments
<IdleOne> the ban will not be removed. Please part this channel and have a good day.
<linuxman44> hmm
<linuxman44> never be removed?
<IdleOne> not anytime soon, you might want to "/msg ubottu !guidelines " to see what is expected of users in the ubuntu irc channels.
<linuxman44> but i am about to install Ubuntu 10,04 again
<linuxman44> :S
<linuxman44> so you as a jesture of bringing us together, to remove the ban?
<ikonia> linuxman44: look - you mess around in the channel, it's not welcome, do it elsewhere
<IdleOne> better yet, stop doing it all together
<ikonia> so please stop wasting time, come back when you want to actually use the channel without all the foolish behaviour
<linuxman44> uhoh
<Pici> ikonia: still around?
<Pici> ikonia: I'm about to run to a meeting, but you might want to look at testest and Bot2HelpYou in #ubuntu
<ikonia> just
<ikonia> ooh, ok
<ikonia> thanks
<phunyguy> help if you can please, troll in #ubuntu
<elky> ooh, wait
<elky> i thought he was asking for people to troll #u
<genii-around> Hehe, lack of context
<elky> yeah, i didn't even look at the timestamp, just didn't want troll coordination here
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jimaji123> Someone please help me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: stop
<jimaji123> I got kicked out of the ubuntu.
<jimaji123> For no reason.
<jimaji123> Im telling them my problem and they refuse to help me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: I've removed you from #ubuntu and forwarded you to #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> you are not using ubuntu in an acceptable way
<jimaji123> No i asked u question, and you removed me.
<jimaji123> I just want you to answer my problem.
<jimaji123> So i can install stuff.
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'll explain
<jimaji123> It says Wrong Architecture i386
<ikonia> jimaji123: STOP
<jimaji123> And it has Error.
<ikonia> and LISTEN
<ikonia> jimaji123: yesterday, you joined #ubuntu asking for help as you could not download anything
<jimaji123> omfg ikonia...
<ikonia> LISTEN
<jimaji123> Im not talking about that problem anymore!
<ikonia> be quiet for a moment please
<jimaji123> This is a new problem!
<jimaji123> JESUS
<ikonia> jimaji123: I've now muted you for a moment
<ikonia> you can't speak in this channel
<ikonia> jimaji123: you joined the channel yesterday with valid problem, you couldn't download anything from your view
<ikonia> I spent a good ammount of time explaining to you that you where trying to open non-archive files (such as windows executables) in ubuntu archive manager.
<ikonia> this will never work.
<ikonia> I explained to you in detail that you needed to download the file to you hard disk, and then use the correct tool to install it depending on the application
<ikonia> you then dropped this topic and started tryin to install wine/playonlinux/steam - approx 10 seconds after I solved you problem
<ikonia> I/others advised you this was not a good idea, but it was your choice
<ikonia> 3 - 4 people gave you detailed help
<ikonia> you've now re-joined #ubuntu today asking the EXACT same questions that you had answered in detail yesterday
<ikonia> you refuse to listen and swap and change your question everytime someone answers it
<ikonia> I can only come to the conclusion either a.) you have some sort of attention/social disorder b.) you are trying to troll #ubuntu by just repeating the same problem over and over no matter how many times it's solved for you
<ikonia> either one of those two situations are unacceptable
<ikonia> so I've forwarded you out of #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops to explain this to you
<ikonia> I'll now remove the mute in this channel so you can talk
<jimaji123> So with a tool i can install windows stuff? and im unmuted?
<ikonia> jimaji123: you can now speak in this channel
<ikonia> jimaji123: you are now unmuted we can see you
<jimaji123> Okay.
<jimaji123>  ikonia: I explained to you in detail that you needed to download the file to you hard disk, and then use the correct tool to install it depending on the application
<jimaji123> So what tool do i need so i can play windows stuff
<ikonia> jimaji123: as I explained to you yesterday - and other people did also , none as a stable solution
<ikonia> there is wine - which will be hit and miss and in my / others opinion should not be used by you in your current level of experience
<jimaji123> Okay.
<jimaji123> Well, im having a problem before you muted me
<jimaji123> I didn't get to finish
<ikonia> this isn't a support channel
<jimaji123> Im in the ubuntu software center and it opened steam
<jimaji123> But it says
<ikonia> I've brought you here to explain why you are causing a disruption in #ubuntu
<jimaji123> Well could you please let me type what it saying please.
<ikonia> and what you need to do to actually get value out of the channel
<ikonia> and stop causing a disruption
<ikonia> I am not interested in your support issue in this channel
<jimaji123> In the ubuntu software center, it opened steam...And it says Wrong architecture i386
<ikonia> please listen to what you are being told, this is not a support channel
<jimaji123> Can you please foward me back to #ubuntu
<ikonia> jimaji123: the i386 arch problem was explained to you yesterday in great detail by 2 people
<jimaji123> yea 2 poeple
<jimaji123> I couldn't see what each of you were saying.
<ikonia> I suggest you read the channel logs (which I'll give you now)
<jimaji123> Because you people never finished.
<ikonia> rather than just asking the same question over and over again and not listening
<jimaji123> Ikonia.
<jimaji123> How about..YOU explain it again.
<jimaji123> Once more.
<ikonia> let me get you the log, so you can read it in your own time without disruption
<jimaji123> ...
<jimaji123> Why dont you just answer me i386 problem.
<ikonia> jimaji123: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/04/%23ubuntu.html
<ikonia> jimaji123: I suggest you take a break from ubuntu for a short while, 24 hours, read that URL and see if you can absorb the data, rather than asking the same questions over and over
<ikonia> as they where explained to you in that log
<jimaji123> Omg, could you just answer my i386 problem.
<jimaji123> And this link is not loading.
<ikonia> if you rejoin #ubuntu-ops in 24 hours, we'll discuss removing the ban in #ubuntu so you can participate in the channel again
<jimaji123> Ikonia please man
<jimaji123> Im only a kid
<ikonia> jimaji123: read the link, it has all the data you need
<jimaji123> Please help me with my i386 problem mate please.
<ikonia> we'll discuss this again in 24 hours,
<jimaji123> I just told you the link is not working.
<ikonia> I don't believe you
<jimaji123> Im serious.
<jimaji123> Do i have to paste you what it saysing?
<ikonia> as this is the only link that's magically not working for you, and it just happens to contain the answers you need
<jimaji123> If i have to, so i can make you belive me i will.
<jimaji123> Server not found
<jimaji123>       
<jimaji123>       
<jimaji123>       
<jimaji123>       
<jimaji123>       
<jimaji123>         
<jimaji123>         
<jimaji123>           Firefox can't find the server at irclogs.ubuntu.com.
<jimaji123>         
<jimaji123>         
<jimaji123>         
<jimaji123>   Check the address for typing errors such as
<jimaji123>     ww.example.com instead of
<elky> if you do that, i'll prevent your flod
<jimaji123> Sorry.
<ikonia> jimaji123: the URL is up and resolving
<elky> damn lag
<ikonia> jimaji123: ok, so we'll see you in 24 hours
<ikonia> have a read through and see how far you get
<jimaji123> Ikonia please!
<jimaji123> I cant wait 24hr!
<jimaji123> Please!
<ikonia> jimaji123: you really need to listen when people are giving you information
<ikonia> jimaji123: if you read the information in that page you won't have to wait 24 hours
<jimaji123> Ikonia, and your suposed to be a helper!?
<ikonia> because you'll have the answer
<jimaji123> I dont know why its giving me a i386 error.
<jimaji123> And this guide sure dont say nothign about it.
<ikonia> jimaji123: repeating the same thing won't help, start to LISTEN
<ikonia> it's not a guide
<ikonia> it's a log of the chat
<ikonia> now I know you've not even looked at it
<ikonia> so I'll end this conversation and see you in 24 hours
<jimaji123> And your suposed to be a helper.
<ikonia> READ the text, and rejoin in 24 hours
<ikonia> good luck.
<ikonia> please /part this channel
<ikonia> see in you in 24 hours
<jimaji123> Ikonia, im looking at it.
<jimaji123> And it says nothing about i386 problem.
<ikonia> jimaji123: good luck then, see you in 24 hours
<ikonia> jimaji123: please stop trying to get our of reading it
<ikonia> this is the problem you do not read the information
<jimaji123> Ikonia, why cant you just help me.
<jimaji123> Why?
<elky> jimaji123, because you're the horse who won't drink.
<elky> aww. stupid lag
<jimaji123> Can someone help me with a i386 problem?
<elky> no.
<elky> goodbye.
<ikonia> jimaji123: did you understand what I said to you less then 60 seconds ago ?
<ikonia> jimaji123: about coming back in 24 hours and reading the text.
<jimaji123> Ikonia, you said your not helping me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you understand the words I've said to you
<ikonia> yes/no
<jimaji123> And i am reading it and it says nothing about my i386 problem.
<ikonia> 1.) read the text 2.) rejoin this channel in 24 hours
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you understand that, yes/no
<jimaji123> You didn't say to rejoin in 24hr, you said 'you will see me in 24hr'
<jimaji123> You say you will see me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: I'll be clear then
<jimaji123> Im not looking for you right now.
<elky> jimaji123, we are not a support channel
<jimaji123> I want help from someone else since your not helping me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: 1.) please read the text - do not come back until you've read the text 2.) do not attempt to rejoin this channel for at least 24 hours
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you now understand clearly ?
<jimaji123> Ikonia, now your being rude.
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you understand yes/no
<jimaji123> And your suposed to be a helper?
<jimaji123> Really?
<ikonia> jimaji123: just want yes/no respond
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you understand yes/no
<jimaji123> yes i understand but your not telling me how to solve me i386 problem.
<jimaji123> Can i ask a quick question?
<jimaji123> What types of files can ubuntu download? only .deb files?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> jimaji123: 24 hours
<ikonia> starting again - now
<jimaji123> No ikonia i figured out my problem.
<jimaji123> I figured out my problem.
<ikonia> that's great
<ikonia> so see you in 24 hours
<jimaji123> Its all my fault because i wasn't paying attention,
<ikonia> starting now
<ikonia> I know this
<jimaji123> But still im not talking to you know, im talking to toher people.
<jimaji123> Im asking what types of files can ubuntu download
<jimaji123> Only .deb?
<ikonia> jimaji123: 24 hours - starting now
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you remember me telling you this wasn't a support channel, yes/no
<jimaji123> omg, ikonia stop please.
<jimaji123> Then foward me to a support channel then.
<ikonia> no
<jimaji123> Then tell me one.
<k1l_> jimaji123: this is not a support channel. please dont missuse this channel
<ikonia> jimaji123: do you remember the "24 hours" statement I explained to you
<jimaji123> Ikonia why do you have to be so mean to me.
<ikonia> jimaji123: and the bit where I said "LISTEN" to what you are being told to do
<jimaji123> Seriously.
<ikonia> I'm not being mean
<jimaji123> Yes you are.
<ikonia> you need to listen to what is being said to you
<k1l_> jimaji123: since your behaviour was not suitable we need to calm down the situation.
<jimaji123> Your not telling me what kind of files can ubuntu download.
<ikonia> when you start to listen, we can look at letting you back in #ubuntu
<jimaji123> Its just a qiuck question
<jimaji123> Can they only dl .deb?
<k1l_> jimaji123: so please take a 24hr break and then come back and lets talk about the ban in a calm enviroment.
<jimaji123> Omg, fine im leaving.
<ikonia> it's just gone up to 48 hours
<elky> lolwat.
<arch> hi
<arch> can i get unbanned
<k1l_> no. if i look into the bantracker only on january its more than enough trolling involved
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-05
<elky> k1l_, did annagoodheart query you too?
<k1l_> yep
<elky> basically asking for a windows key?
<k1l_> but seems like a new user to me, so far.
<k1l_> no
<JoshuaK> how do i chat in ubuntu:
<JoshuaK> [00:47] == Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu
<JoshuaK> Ubuntu 10.04 fails to have internet. No wlan , eth0 is present but when plugged into router no internet connection is established. Happens on all of my PCs.
<Pici> JoshuaK: Part the channel and rejoin, and don't change your nick if you're using a webchat connection
<Pici> oops
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, nullby7e said: ubottu: for what is the site for dkms?
<Pici> I like when our regulars remind people of the rules.
<Pici> It means I don't have to come out of the woodwork like some crazy guy you didn't notice was sitting in the room the whole time.
<elky> yeah
<elky> I like not having to be the only person stopping the creepy, it's nice that the regulars help.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (yourimym1 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> he was posting nonsense earlier as well; piratebay links
<ikonia> yes,
<ikonia> hence why he's just gone
<IdleOne> Good morning bobweaver
<bobweaver> Hello there I only have a couple minutes but in that Time I would like to stress the issue that I was having (and still do ) with one of your moderaters and also something got taken WAY OUT of contacts
<bobweaver> contex
<IdleOne> Go on :)
<bobweaver> 1) I am dyslaic so this is why I was asking for a google hangout last time here are the logs
<bobweaver> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/03/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<bobweaver> 2) I was not no way saying that I would stop deving things
<IdleOne> You did imply it though
<bobweaver> what I was saying well trying to is that I can not when there is a silence on me
<bobweaver> meaning that I can not talk to other developers about this (I have been sence emailing them )
<IdleOne> You don't need to be in #ubuntu to work on Unity TV
<bobweaver> I did not know that IdleOne
<IdleOne> You were not silenced in the -dev channel as far as I know
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> 3rd )  This is not the 1st time that this has happened with me and Ikonia
<bobweaver> matt darcy has even gone as far as going on launchpad and harrassing me there
<bobweaver> marking bugs that I am working on as invaild
<bobweaver> I will get a exampe
<IdleOne> ikonia does not go around marking bugs invalid if they are valid.
<bobweaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntutv/+bug/1001854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1001854 in Ubuntu Television "There are No Picture Plugins / lens yet." [Undecided,Opinion]
<bobweaver> I am the lead developer for all the front end stuff for the tv
<bobweaver> that is for real
<IdleOne> He is a well respected member of the ubuntu community and knows what he is doing. Your percieved personal issues with ikonia are exactly that, percieved as personal. He has nothing against you, he does expect you to behave withing the channel !guidelines though
<bobweaver> I must stress thatt this is hard to talk about with a keyboard in front of me
<bobweaver> I understand that IdleOne  and have no beef with that
<bobweaver> what I do though is the harrasment that he gives to me and others
<IdleOne> I am certain that you do a lot of good work for Unity but that does not excuse you from following the same rules as everybody else is expected to follow
<bobweaver> correct
<bobweaver> I admit when I am wrong
<IdleOne> You were muted because of continued off topic comments.
<bobweaver> and I was for saying go niners and I said that in the comment
<IdleOne> what others do or don't do has nothing to do with the reason why you were muted.
<bobweaver> that is great and that is not what this is about
<IdleOne> it is.
<bobweaver> you may think that I am mad about being silenced I am not
<IdleOne> what happens outside of #ubuntu is really none of our concern unless it affects #ubuntu also
<bobweaver> I understand the job that it takes for someone to do it correctly
<bobweaver> effects Ubuntu
<bobweaver> Why dont you look at this
<bobweaver> https://plus.google.com/+UbuntuTV/posts
<IdleOne> Ubuntu and #ubuntu are separate entities, you don't need #ubuntu to work on Ubuntu
<bobweaver> I have had to cancle my meetings because of all this
<IdleOne> You don't have meetings in #ubuntu
<bobweaver> IdleOne,  againI have been under the assumtion that it was all ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> Well you were mistaken about that
<bobweaver> IdleOne,  plz hold brb 1 sec (phone
<bobweaver> yes I was
<IdleOne> sure thing
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1612428/
<bobweaver> that is the email that I sent to jono mark will jim dan and other members
<bobweaver> so you can see that it is not about the fact that one personn has dont one thing
<bobweaver> it is about that fact that the person is harrasing me not only on irc but in other areas also
<bobweaver> Like launchpad
<IdleOne> So you think that someone may have DoS'ed you?
<bobweaver> I know that that happend
<IdleOne> someone from the ops team?
<bobweaver> I can not say that yet
<bobweaver> but I am not the smartest man but 2+2=22
<bobweaver> sometimes ^^
<IdleOne> bobweaver: We are adults, we are here to help the community. We DO NOT DoS people.
<Myrtti> that is absolutely absurd
<bobweaver> again no evidence no nothing
<IdleOne> I find your accusation insulting to be honest and as an Ubuntu member you should know better.
<bobweaver> when the person slips up which they will then and only then willl I point fingers
<bobweaver> untill then 2+2=22
<bobweaver> I am not saying that this is this or that is that. But yeah that night mysql was droped
<bobweaver> also I can not connect to bzr anymore
<IdleOne> alright, well. The mute in #ubuntu will remain for the time being. AFAIK you are not muted in any of the dev channels, so your work on Unity can continue without obstruction from the ops team.
<bobweaver> meaning that I can not even push my code changes
<bobweaver> that is great but again for me ... that is not waht this is about
<IdleOne> Not that the ops team has any power to obstruct any dev work anyway
<elky> dude, i can guarantee you that ikonia doesn't have access to launchpad bzr permissions or your isp.
<bobweaver> this to me is about power and what people do with it
<bobweaver> elky,  it is more then just that IDT that either
<bobweaver> and I am not at all trying to point fingers untill I have pure evidence
<elky> i don't parse what you just said, could you try again?
<bobweaver> sure
<IdleOne> We do not have access to bzr or launchpad permissions, that is a canonical thing.
<bobweaver> I know that
<bobweaver> elky,  IDT = I dont think
<elky> ah
<IdleOne> We also do not DoS people
<bobweaver> again IdleOne I am NOT pointing fingers
<bobweaver> I have not hard evidence
<bobweaver> ev-i-den-ce
<IdleOne> bobweaver: again, you are implying it
<bobweaver> ok what I am saying is that 2+2=22 sometimes
<bobweaver> that is all
<bobweaver> ook topic done
<bobweaver> as far as the DOS
<IdleOne> ok, have a good day.
<bobweaver> but abuse of power is not
<IdleOne> there was no abuse of power on ikonia's part as far as the mute in #ubuntu is concerned.
<bobweaver> It is not fair that there is not a place that hasent been friends with someone for over 5 years
<bobweaver> it is like there is a click of people that have been together on this and are only taking the one side of the one persons thoughts
 * AlanBell reads back and reads the email
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  I will forward you all them
<IdleOne> bobweaver: I am basing my opinion on the available facts which include, logs of #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ops, past history, and this current conversation
<bobweaver> IdleOne,  I am not talking about you or any one person at all
<bobweaver> again launguage barrier
<AlanBell>  irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com please
<AlanBell> bobweaver: incidentally did you see the last two emails to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tv/
<IdleOne> bobweaver: correct you haven't pointed a finger at any specific person, but any intelligent person can deduce who you mean to implicate
<bobweaver> AlanBell, No I did not ?
<AlanBell> just about closing bug #1001854 as unity has a picture lens now
<ubottu> bug 1001854 in Ubuntu Television "There are No Picture Plugins / lens yet." [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001854
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  that is also what jono told me to do
<bobweaver> yeah I filed that and that was mine and I was assigned to it and nyeah I did add it ?
<bobweaver> s|nyeah|me yeah
<AlanBell> ok, it doesn't really matter much, I just saw that mentioned on the list the other day and it came up again here
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  best thing to do is to write the console ?  as I know that others are doing the same thing towards me though they wont even listen or do a google hangout
<AlanBell> huh?
<AlanBell> "write the console"?
<IdleOne> bobweaver: if you want to file a complaint against any of the ops you can email  irc-council at lists.ubuntu.com (/msg ubottu !appeals)
<IdleOne> council*
<bobweaver> AlanBell,  the irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> correct
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> listen I am not here to try to fight with you all
<bobweaver> I am here to have a judgement based trail
<bobweaver> just like any other place
<bobweaver> IDK if you can understand what I mean by that
<IdleOne> Well if you want that you need to email the Ubuntu IRC council, explain your side and they will contact you if they need more info/make a decision.
<AlanBell> not entirely, but send emails through to the council and we will have a look at it
<bobweaver> I mean that I think that it is a good idea for the people that are involed in a conflict like this. esp because it is 2 members that are both doing a good job at point
<bobweaver> I think that 1 me and matt got off onthe wrong foot
<elky> the council is more than 2 members...
<IdleOne> he means him and ikonia
<elky> oh
<bobweaver> 2 that there needs to be a member that can sit between us that is neither my friend nor his and moderate the situation
<elky> i conflated alan and bob's lines
<bobweaver> I have no shame in having admited my faults
<IdleOne> That is what the IRCC does in part, is mediate conflicts between users.
<bobweaver> that is why I think that google hangout or something like that would. be a good idea
<bobweaver> yeah but I have a learning disablity
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> put it this way
<bobweaver> or I will try
<bobweaver> one time me and one person got into a fight. about a week later Jono bacon called me and we talked about the issue. He did not take sides and was v.fair
<elky> bobweaver, what's the name of the irc bot that was DoSing you on port 22? I'm curious about how they've done something so odd.
<bobweaver> he understood that it is hard to say everything that you are trying to say on a keyboard and you can get alot more done faster
<IdleOne> Start by sending an email.
<bobweaver> elky,  I will realse all that info when time is aproperate
<elky> bobweaver, the time is appropriate now. if someone is DoSing our users, we need to stop them.
<bobweaver> elky,  againI do not want to point any fingers and Ido not want to give away to much info. I am trying to catch this person noww in
<bobweaver> elky,  sure I will forward you logs if you like
<elky> There might be other people out there getting attacked because they're in our channels, so please do.
<bobweaver> I have to be to wirk in 14 minutes all
<bobweaver> elky,  NP I def will
<bobweaver> elky,  you are forest piskie ?
<elky> melissa at ubuntu com
<elky> no
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I have too go to work and for that I am sorry, I want to say 2 things though before I leave
<bobweaver> 1) no when ever comes to the mods and says , Hey you all are doing a great job, I am part of that.  So I just want to say that you all are doing a great job and I do respect and admire the curage that it takes to do this job.
<bobweaver> aka
<bobweaver> Mods get no credit when things run well, blame when things don't, and hate when they have to do something about it.﻿
<bobweaver> I am sorry that I never came here and said thanks before
<bobweaver> 2)  This needs to be worked out I am not saying that ikonia is a bad person , I think that he is allright. But I also think that if you are given a wide ammount of power then you should never judge people as a personal thing. << came pout wrong damn learning disability.
<bobweaver> I have to go to work running late as is thanks for taking the time to listen to my side of the story my email is josephjamesmills  at ubuntu.com if you have any questions what so ever
<bobweaver> thanks
 * genii-around starts brewing a fresh pot of coffee
 * lhavelund hugs genii-around.
<genii-around> lhavelund: Good morning! (or afternoon/evening/what-have-you!)
<lhavelund> :D
<Pici> yikes
<Tm_T> hi IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey  Tm_T
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-06
<bazhang> <escott> direct machine-brain interface. thats always the answer to "best"
<bazhang> that is such a great answer
<elky> i don't get it
<bazhang> he was asking "best" irc client
<elky> heh
<Flannel> I'd have way too low of a signal-noise ratio if I had a machine-brain interface.
<Flannel>  /mode +m #ub.. oh look, cookies.
<bazhang> hahaha
<Ben64> hey DJones hope you're still around, more trolling going on in #ubuntu
<DJones> Yeah, I'#m watching
<Ben64> ok, don't know the purpose of it all, unless they just want a response
<Ben64> sini and brotherbox are definitely the same person, but i'm guessing boakamxe, ry|an, david_bt5 are as well
<Ben64> really don't know why he's spending so much time tonight messing with #ubuntu
<IdleOne> hello Iota-
<IdleOne> How can I help you?
<IdleOne> Iota-: Please do not idle in this channel.
<Myrtti> Iota-: hi?
<Tm_T> ikonia: hm?
<Pici> hm?
<Tm_T> he's missing his mark
<bazhang> <JeyKeu> I think ubuntu community should take the responsibility
<genii-around> bazhang: I feel there is some validity to this actually.
<bazhang> genii-around, I missed the what for part. is it the samsung Kernel issue?
<Myrtti> no
<genii-around> bazhang: I also missed the exact issue. But the idea of !downgrade when an upgrade totally miserably fails is not something i personally agree with.
<bazhang> so he  used unetbootin and it did not warn him before erasing all partitions
<bazhang> warn against user carelessness?
<bazhang> still not seeing how ubuntu is to blame here
<genii-around> In this case if it's unetbootin then it should be on the unetbootin guys to give proper warnings, etc
<k1l> seems like the "ubuntu is to blame" day :/
<bazhang> it's a basic tenet that formatting a drive will *erase* things.
 * genii-around blames ubuntu for his cold coffee and sore feet
<Myrtti> I blame ubuntu for unemployment
<Myrtti> works every time.
<AlanBell> unetbootin isn't what we use though, it is usb-creator-gtk in Ubuntu now
<AlanBell> I guess you can still use it, but we don't install it
<bazhang> hiiii
 * genii-around slides bazhang a coffee
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (jey appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<genii-around> They are a potty-mouth
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-07
<Ben64> can something be done about the huge influx of offtopic banter and trolling recently?
<Ben64> channel is getting filled with nonsense
<Ben64> is anyone around?
<Ben64> channel has been being overrun the past day by trolls
<IdleOne> Ben64: it makes it easier if you're more specific please.
<IdleOne> We really do appreciate you looking out so please don't get me wrong
<Ben64> oh you know, like <symetrik> I meant I was trying to reach #ratherbadOSthatisoverusedbecausepeoplethinkitisgoodforsomethingotherthanmarketingtothelowerIQofourpopulation
<Ben64> bin_bash who has been trolling on and off for hours
<IdleOne> I'm just saying is that we aren't always looking and sometimes it isn't obvious at a glance
<Ben64> last night the same few people were coming in and out doing all sorts of stuff
<IdleOne> seems they have calmed down for now. I'll try to keep a closer eye on the channel
<bazhang> stuff?
<bazhang> such as what
<IdleOne> Again, we do appreciate your helping us
<Ben64> Feb 06 2013 05:18:38 <sini>	it just won't into facebook and my boyfriend is hella mad about it
<Ben64> that went on for a long time last night
<Ben64> i know trolling happens, but it's seemed to increase in the past day or so
<bazhang> did you try to direct them to offtopic channel?
<Ben64> oh yes
<IdleOne> Ben64: sometimes just a nice little "c'mon dude, plese stop" does wonders
<Ben64> it wasn't just questions directed at the wrong spot, it had to be intentional
<Ben64> Feb 06 2013 04:20:35 <sini>	I tried deleting system32 but my computer is still alive?
<Ben64> i don't know, just makes it hard to see actual problems when stuff like that is happening
<IdleOne> clearly appears to be a windows question :)
<IdleOne> but don't send obvious trolls to other help channels. (Need to say this to make sure we all know it)
<Ben64> is it recommended to pop in this channel, or would !ops be better during trolls
<IdleOne> the osp trigger is really for emergencies, something that needs to be stopped NOW
<IdleOne> ops*
<Ben64> yeah, i usually try to come in here and say something
<IdleOne> which is fine, just give us a little more detail. The persons nick at the minimum
<Ben64> ok got it
<IdleOne> Thank you
<bazhang> check out Poolshark_
<IdleOne> that question is way out of my league
<IdleOne> is any of that making any sense?
<Ben64> see, stuff like that. where they're talking nonsense to one another, most likely all the same person. bin_bash, PoolShark_, Uuni
<bazhang> yeppers
<Ben64> i've been thinking for a while that PoolShark_ and bin_bash were related
<Ben64> oh, and gelph
<Ben64> well I wish you luck. looks like tonight may be busy for you all.
<bazhang> kindred spirits for sure
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu lupeng (~lupeng@CPE-76-177-204-193.natcky.res.rr.com) off topic weirdness
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<gnomefreak> what is th following mean "DCC CHAT from"
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: someone is trying to DCC chat with you
<gnomefreak> s/th/the
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: ok so it is safe than?
<Tm_T> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Client-to-Client
<Tm_T> it's safe to ignore
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Tm_T> ofcourse, as long as it's not for attempting to poke security holes in your client I suppose
<gnomefreak> that is what i was thihingg that is why i asked
<gnomefreak> i hzve someone pm me to help aith a 3G card
<gnomefreak> he is the person that did the DCC
<bazhang> lhavelund, wubi not supported? since when
<lhavelund> wait
<lhavelund> we support wubi?
<lhavelund> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<bazhang> yes...
<lhavelund> i was under the impression it was not supported
<lhavelund> my apologies
<bazhang> not recommended..
<lhavelund> fair enough!
<Myrtti> you can always back out by telling that it's not meant to be a permanent solution
<bazhang> <anmolsingh> What is the speed of download via torrent?
<bazhang> 42 parsecs!
<bazhang> <rootlance> Can i hack facebook with backtrack R53?
<bazhang> <Guest56269> Stop asking me questions
<bazhang> just joined
<Pici> just kicked
<bazhang> operator and he are the the same IP it appears
<Fuchs> AlanBell / IdleOne: hlve is forwarding his sillynes from #ubuntu-woman to defocus, it seems he is just up for trolling.
<AlanBell> yeah, no doubt
<IdleOne> Started with GeorgeTrowell
<Fuchs> what a happy bunch of lovely people, then.
<Fuchs> good luck.
<IdleOne> Seems to me a network issue, when the network social channel is being used to coordinate and discuss the trolling of another channel. They have all left now.
<Fuchs> not a network issue, no. Just people being silly. I told them to drop it in #defocus. It was hardly coordinating, more just "oh, we are so cool"
<IdleOne> Wasn't that big of an issue. thanks for saying something to them in defocus :)
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (MrSaku appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Fuchs> do you guys here feel responsible for #ubuntu-devel   or should that go to -irc?
<Fuchs> guys and gals, sorry
<IdleOne> -irc technically
<IdleOne> but whats up?
<Fuchs> I just forwarded a user to ##fix_your_connection  because no local ops seemed to be around and users complained to us,
<Fuchs> he seems to have cycled in other channels as well, where he got forwarded (ev)
<Fuchs> I am not very familiar with your ban tracker, I commented it in ubottu I think, just wanted to make sure you guys and gals know :)
<IdleOne> yup, I set the same forward on them in another channel also
<Fuchs> Yeah, if I see more we might have to look into a different solution, but so far I didn't hear more complaints.
<Fuchs> This was a jfyi, I assume it has been noticed, then. Have a nice day <3
<IdleOne> you too, thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-08
<elky> oh dear, i'd be watching -ot
<elky> ramilla is in the channel, and roasted just mentioned firearms
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ahmedipa said: ubottu: this is first time I face this problem
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ahmedipa said:  ubottu:  second problem is low disk space
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu (`ingsoc language)
<bazhang> `ingsoc> I can't wait for this install to inevitably break, so I can go back to sid.
<bazhang> what an optimist
<phix> G'day
<ikonia> hello phix
<phix> :D
<phix> hai ikonia
<phix> Can I come in now?
<elky> No.
<phix> ;(
<phix> It has been a few months now
<phix> surely you are over it
<phix> what ever it was I did to annoy you
<elky> Especially not if you still don't know.
<phix> well I suppose I know what is was
<phix> I offended an op
<phix> which apparantly isn't hard to do
<phix> my appologies
<phix> I will refrain from using any language that can be taken as offensive
<phix> I wont even use sarcasm
<phix> just to be sure
<phix> and I will be sure to stroke the ego of at least one op per visit to the #ubuntu channel
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<elky> !no testers is <reply> Help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ubottu> I know nothing about testers yet, elky
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops-team, jussi said: ubottu: no testers is <reply>Help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ikonia> phix: still there ?
<phix> hi
<phix> back now
<ikonia> hi phix may as well cut to the chase
<ikonia> you're long history of problem behaviour makes you basically not welcome in the channel
<ikonia> I suggest you find another channel
<phix> ok
<phix> I could do that, or I could banevade
<phix> thoughts?
<ikonia> just trying to be honest and not waste your time
<ikonia> if you evade and we don't know it's you and don't cause a problem, I don't care
<phix> so I should ban evade
<phix> ok
<phix> See you soon
<ikonia> because at that point, you're not causing a problem
<ikonia> no, it's against freenode's policy
<ikonia> but thats up to you
<ikonia> all clear ?
<elky> staff love it when you say you're evading in publicly logged channels.
<ikonia> (just trying to not waste your time)
<phix> wel if you are going to ban me for petty reasons I guess the only thing I can so is evade ban
<ikonia> that's up to you
<ikonia> phix: so just to confirm
<ikonia> you are clear that you we not welcome in the #ubuntu channel
<phix> I didnt admit to evading ban
<ikonia> and we won't be changing that anyime in the near future
<ikonia> clear ?
<phix> I was suggesting if I should do that\
<phix> ikonia: ok
<elky> staff also love it when you threaten to
<ikonia> perfect, thank you
<ikonia> phix: ok please leave the channel now.
<phix> I would like to stay and chat
<phix> elky: I see
<elky> No.
<ikonia> !no no testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ubottu> I know nothing about no testers yet, ikonia
<Myrtti> shouldn't that be a channel specific factoid?
<ikonia> Myrtti: very true
<ikonia> which is lucky it didn't take
<phix> I second that
<ikonia> !no #kubuntu-devel testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ubottu> I know nothing about #kubuntu-devel testers yet, ikonia
<ikonia> !no #kubuntu-devel-testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ubottu> I know nothing about #kubuntu-devel-testers yet, ikonia
<jussi> ikonia: testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ikonia> ahhh back to front
<ikonia> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<Tm_T> (:
<ikonia> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please  ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<Myrtti> s/  / /
<Tm_T> thank you for hilighting me
<Myrtti> you're welcome
<Myrtti> we love you so
<ikonia> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please  ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<ikonia> Myrtti: where is the double space ?
<Myrtti> please ping
<ikonia> !no testers-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<ikonia> got it, thank you Myrtti
<Guest70007> Why did I get kicked off the server?
<ikonia> Guest70007: your language and attitude towards users
<ikonia> !guidelines > Guest70007
<ubottu> Guest70007, please see my private message
<ikonia> Guest70007: please read the URL ubottu has just sent you in a private message
<Guest70007> Thank you, that will be useful
<Guest70007> Am I permanently kicked off?
<ikonia> no, you're welcome to rejoin as long as you can moderate your language and attitude towards others
<Guest70007> I think I can do that
<ikonia> perfect, /part this channel and rejoin #ubuntu
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (MarKsaitis appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<MarKsaitis> hey
<MarKsaitis> floodbot killed me for pasting a reference to a document, pls unblock me :)
<MarKsaitis> thanx
<tsimpson> MarKsaitis: I already did
<MarKsaitis> oh ok thanx
<tsimpson> no problem :)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-09
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<bazhang> hi LjL
<LjL> hello bazhang
<bazhang>  @mark #ubuntu [morph3k] (morph@host-174.128.233.22.static.pyrexhosting.com): morph3k giving questionable support advice
<bazhang> augh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from morph3k)
<bazhang> IdleOne, he just as well may have "do you have ur root password"
<IdleOne> bazhang: you have a point
<bazhang> <reply> no
<bazhang> morph3k: well then, do this...
<bazhang> his advice is so bad as to be indistinguishable from outright trolling
<IdleOne> His advice is good if this was 1998
<IdleOne> and even then
<bazhang> <morph3k> type su then visudoers    AUGH
<bazhang> that darn FBot!
<bazhang> judith was the one who was "what with the state of education"e tc troll
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Judith (~Unknown@cpc4-sgyl11-0-0-cust53.18-2.cable.virginmedia.com more nonsense trolling then quit
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> what excellent timing for him to return
<bazhang> <morph3k> run the command but with the word screen in front
<bazhang> to run compiz
<bazhang> any reason to let him continue?
<IdleOne> I don't feel we have good reason enough yet to remove him. I would like to see him improve his contributions
<IdleOne> but if you want to remove him, by all means...
<bazhang> just the idea of trying to start compiz via screen...
<IdleOne> being clueless is not a crime, yet :)
<Tm_T> bazhang: help him, you shouldn't think removing him first (:
<bazhang> Tm_T, I have. with no luck. he still keeps giving grievously bad advice
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> <morph3k> google a download link for it and wget it
<bazhang> and recommending MINT...
<bazhang> <morph3k> ban evade it is
<bazhang> when asked to stop giving bad advice
<IdleOne> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<IdleOne> do we want to add http://news.softpedia.com/news/Linux-Foundation-Releases-UEFI-Secure-Boot-System-328103.shtml to that factoid?
<bazhang>  nexus` (morph@dont.privmsg.me.cause.ill.berightback.us) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> could it be?
<IdleOne> sure looks like it
<IdleOne> the ident is a giveaway
<bazhang> got him in PM now
<IdleOne> nice of him to provide a link to his vnc host
<IdleOne> they even have an irc support channel
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> I think I meant znc. you got what i meant
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> I read vnc as znc anyways
<bazhang> he has 80 hosts
<bazhang> Tm_T, what about Peace
<Tm_T> what about him?
<bazhang> <Peace-> Walzmyn: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=image+upload   <----- Tm_T is that a OK?
<Tm_T> no
<bazhang> OK
<Tm_T> Peace again, brrrh
<bazhang> hi
<Peace-> Tm_T: but let me tell you that that rule is for stupid
<Peace-> brainless
<Peace-> and first of all
<Peace-> that kind of behavior it's quite stupid
<Peace-> he doens't support people in that channel
<bazhang> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Tm_T> Peace-: we don't work with karma, helping doesn't mean you're allowed to ignore rules
<Peace-> that rule it's stupid
<IdleOne> I support the channel (by extention the users) by reminding users of the !guidelines when they are not following them.
<Peace-> IdleOne: i have never see you supporting users
<Peace-> or just few times
<Tm_T> Peace-: that is irrelevant
<IdleOne> Peace-: I didn't see you supporting that user either
<Peace-> what?
<IdleOne> but like I said
<IdleOne> I support the channel (by extention the users) by reminding users of the !guidelines when they are not following them.
<Peace-> i don't care about stupid rules
<Peace-> and like i said it's a stupid rule
<IdleOne> We don't care about your type of support
<Peace-> cuz everyone uses google
<IdleOne> So, have yourself a good day.
<Tm_T> Peace-: here's the thing: you either follow channel rules or you don't use the channel
<Peace-> ok man that will mean just less support in kubuntu channel
<Peace-> that's sure
<Tm_T> Peace-:
<Tm_T> Peace-: that is fine
<Peace-> for a stupid rule
<Peace-> Tm_T: ok man
<Peace-> you will never see me back again
<Tm_T> that is unfortunate but your decision and I can respect that
<Peace-> no it's not unfortunate
<Peace-> it's because there are stupid rule
<Peace-> and i can 't accept stupid rules
<IdleOne> Who exactly made you the judge of what rules are good?
<Peace-> everyone use google
<Peace-> google is the first  help
<Peace-> for a linux user and everyone should be used to it
<Peace-> and everyone that uses google well can find answer faster
<Peace-> so it's a duty  to teach how to use it
<Peace-> because the first help for a problem in linux it's search on internet
<Peace-> so to deny that it's stupid
<Peace-> and it's against users
<IdleOne>  you make a good point. I will teach you about the Ubuntu irc rules we ask all users to follow
<IdleOne> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+guidelines+IRC
<IdleOne> Please learn them.
<Peace-> i don't need to read that i have my own opinion of lmgtfy
<Peace-> i will just leave the support for kubuntu
<Peace-> that's all
<IdleOne> Clearly, but your opinion does not overrule our community guidelines
<Myrtti> lmgtfy is not allowed there either.
<Peace-> IdleOne: i can say that is a stupid rule ?
<Peace-> and should be changed ?
<Peace-> yes that i can do it
<IdleOne> Sure you can, but you still have to follow the rules
<Peace-> IdleOne: infact i left the channel man
<IdleOne> ok.
<Peace-> or you have some problem to understand that ?
<IdleOne> No, the problem we seem to be having is that you want to force us to agree with your opinion. that won't happen
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> you have not understand that
<IdleOne> ok, then. have a nice day
<Peace-> i am sayin that it's a stupid rule
<IdleOne> fine, you have a right to that opinion
<IdleOne> We disagree.
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> .
<IdleOne> Are we done now?
<Peace-> IdleOne:  i will not answer you
<IdleOne> ok. I say we are done. Please /part this channel now.
<Peace-> cuz i don't care what you think what you do and which are your opinon
<Peace-> i prefer a kick
<Myrtti> thank you for your participation in the discussion, feel free to leave when you want. I'll remove the mute after you have.
<bazhang> ubuntu stage tarball?
<Myrtti> or alternatively in about 15 minutes, or when someone else needs our assistance.
<Myrtti> at which point you will be removed.
<bazhang> rdieter, hi
<rdieter> bazhang: just lurking (for drama I guess), don't mind me
<bazhang> rdieter, please check the /topic here
<rdieter> I guess I've no business, topic says I shouldn't lurk, so I'll go
<bazhang> thanks
<rdieter> sorry
#ubuntu-ops 2013-02-10
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic could probably do with some attention. Beating Patero-ng with a cluestick and pointing out that people need to respect !o4o without getting their underwear in a twist would be good starts.
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (xt0rt KyeRussell)
<ikonia> hello Star_Light
<Star_Light> hi ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so which channel where you banned from ?
<Star_Light> ##C
<ikonia> ok - so that's nothig to do with the #ubuntu channels
<Star_Light> ok and what can I do
<ikonia> Star_Light: you need to talk to one of the operators in ##c
<ikonia> Star_Light: talk to one of the operators in ##c
<ikonia> Star_Light: I can see you are in ##c at the moment
<Star_Light> Yes I am but I can't talk on public... how can find an operator?
<ikonia>  if you do "/msg chanserv access ##c list" it will show you the operators
<ikonia> find one thats active and message them
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> thank you :)
<ikonia> hope that helps
<ikonia> ok, so please /part this channel, as this channel is for Ubuntu issues, and yours is with ##c
<Ronalds_M> pls unban me
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Richturd)
<Myrtti> watching
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-03
<NTSB2> hiiii
<LjL-Touch> holy crap.
<LjL-Touch> this may look worsee than it is to me since i was on the losing side, but... still.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, I'm not sure why I can't talk in #u ...
<SonikkuAmerica> (I'm connected via the webchat by the way)
<SonikkuAmerica> Meh, I'll wait till tomorrow and check back later if the issue persists. Good night.
<DJones> For those that miss the wallop...08:41 [freenode] [notice(mist!~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist)] [As Globa As I Can Notice] Sorry folk! We're currently having the DDOS.  I guess it will stop at some point. We do not have any information for you about it at this time. Have a cup of tea, or watch TV for a while until it blows over.
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | LoCo channel discussion/issues to #ubuntu-irc | Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers | Channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> chanserv is lagging/not responding, may want to look at +o in #ubuntu
<DJones> Was that prompted by reznick? I had the same issue
<DJones> raznik
<ikonia> yes
<DJones> Did you just +o me, or was that chanserv catching up from the command I ran
<Myrtti> catching up
<DJones> Myrtti: I don't envy you & the other freenode staff dealing with issues like this
<Myrtti> it does have some silver linings to it
<Myrtti> but yes, it's annoying
<LjL-Card> christ, attackers, i can't be joining two dozen clones each from a different server, from a NETBOOK. have a little respect.
<Pici> not that I think we'll get any activity in #ubuntu, but if anyone wants an op-up pre-emptively, give me a poke
<DJones> With the way the connections for freenode are now,  with luck the trolls can't connect anyway, nickserv & chanserv are taking about 10-15 minutes to catch up with command
<Pici> Yeah, but /op should work instantaenously
<phunyguy> it would work... if you are identified....
<phunyguy> Can't even seem to get that accomplished.
<DJones> After the lone troll a few hours back, I stayed +o just in case
<k1l> in the #u i was the last hours it was fine. no trolls there. but i think that is quite normal for a channel with 20 people :)
<Pici> hah
<phunyguy> finally
<Myrtti> so, did someone want ops?
<Xuisce1> hi al
<Xuisce1> why am I quieted on #ubuntu
<Xuisce1> I'm on webchat
<Xuisce1> :)
<Myrtti> did you change your nickname after joining?
<Xuisce1> nope
<Myrtti> leave the channel and rejoin
<Xuisce1> allrite
<Myrtti> and try again
<Xuisce1> nope
<Xuisce1> not working
<Xuisce1> oh
<Xuisce1> never mind not it does
<Xuisce1> thanks!
<Myrtti> np
<ubottu> PikaaAshleyy called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ikonia> thanks Myrtti struggling with services.
<Pici> thank you
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<Myrtti> np
<soryy708> Hello. I cannot send to the #ubuntu channel even though I'm identified with nickserv.
<soryy708> Nevermind, Pici fixed it.
<Pici> I'm unquieting the webchat until things go back to 'normal'
<ikonia> ooh I see with the bots +e
<ikonia> unquieting ?
<Pici> I haven't seen any bot do +e
<ikonia> for the moment would it not be worth doing +m and maybe even banning the webchat accounts
<Pici> why?
<ikonia> as it's just more join/parts
<ikonia> to add to the attack
<ikonia> (just a thought)
<Pici> I think we'd get more people in here asking why they're banned, and us having no answer, or having to manually +e until this is all resolved.
<ikonia> it wasn't the +e I was thinking about, more just the extra work with the users joining/parting as the attack goes on
<ikonia> just throttle the channel with +m or something so only registered legit users are in
<ikonia> only a thought, maybe no the most friendly
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> you wouldn't see +e unless opped anyway
<tsimpson> that's not so good when NickServ is lagging
<cprofitt> yes... not so good
<cprofitt> is Freenode getting bombarded?
<ikonia> pretty much killed
<Myrtti> but since there's no bots to set +e
<Myrtti> you wouldn't see that
<ikonia> that is the other problem, no bots
<Myrtti> cprofitt: yes, DDoS going on for 20 hours or so
<tsimpson> the floodbots wouldn't do much good anyway, with all the lag splits they'd go mad
<cprofitt> I guess I need to activate my orbiting brain lasers
<genii> barjavel is down, I noticed
<ikonia> maybe worth an op in #ubuntu
<phunyguy> Sn3 has this channel still on his autojoin list I see
<ikonia> Pici: I also meant +r earlier, not +m
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, platzhirsch said: ubottu: there is no 'Just Ask' in the topic of this channel. It's really not the user's fault
<bazhang> SN3, did you need some assistance here?
<ubottu> channel_emergenc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> I muted you beacuse you where spamming the channel
<ikonia> and I assume you joined here to do the same. If that's not the case, I'll remove the mute
<ikonia> I've removed the mute in this channel so you can speak, any messing around and I'll just put you back on mute
<channel_emergenc> well.. all i wanted to do was to say i'm sorry for my childish behaviour.
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<channel_emergenc> Sometimes happenes to me when I have bad day.
<channel_emergenc> OK now, bye.
<ikonia> bye
<genii> Hm, pratchett
<Myrtti> phunyguy: services seem somewhat responsive now
<phunyguy> k
<phunyguy> Myrtti: any word on SASL?  That still borked?
<Myrtti> don't use blowfish
<phunyguy> not sure I can set that manually
<Myrtti> IIUI plaintext should work
<Myrtti> anyway: http://imgur.com/gallery/hBfNehw -->
<phunyguy> I saw dat too
<phunyguy> and how did you know my browser was on that monitor? -->
<Myrtti> that is: good night, have had a long day
<phunyguy> goodnight
<Myrtti> imma go get some banana milkshake, then go have a quick wash and then beddybyes
<phunyguy> \o/ works
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-04
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (Mastermaster (continued inane offtopic remarks))
<rww> handling it ^
<rww> I just resurrected one of my old scripts.
<rww> "Pici's munin site has graphs of the size of the +b list over time, which you may find interesting."
<rww> no it doesn't :'(
<rww> also, boring fact of the day, 93% of #ubuntu-offtopic's banlist doesn't have ban authors because lol netsplits
<Pici> :(
<rww> i miss that website Pici, you make me cry :9
<Pici> sorry
<Pici> I accidentally deleted it
<phunyguy> don't delete my bans plz
<phunyguy> I need em
<Pici> rww: I'm writing a new irc thing now though
<Flannel> Pici: yeah?  Going to start your own? or just a hostile take over of freenode?
<ubottu> cfhowlett_ called the ops in #ubuntu (dupingping,)
<rww> dealing with ^
<Pici> ty
<Pici> rww: I threw the guidelines at dupingping today, and perhaps the other day as well.
<rww> ta. what were they doing then?
<Pici> They were repeating a question over and over and not getting the point that they shouldn't do that.
<Pici> the today one was just a few minutes ago for quoting what looked to be their resume
<Pici> "I can do this, I can do that"
<rww> mhm, just pulled up scrollback
<rww> I note prepangolin is on the same IP address, and has been on a few other occasions
<Pici> curious
<h00k> maybe they are flatmates
<rww> they claimed girlfriend in PM with somsip
<rww> language barrier too, it seems
<Unit193> rww: !raring s/supported/support/  ?
<ianorlin> I found sometihng wrong with ubottu in that !canonical does not list Lubuntu or ubuntu-Gnome
<Flannel> ianorlin: That's not a mistake.  Although since you brought it up, I'm unsure whether Xubuntu should be in that factoid anymore.
<ianorlin> ok
<Flannel> ianorlin: It's because Lubuntu and Ubuntu-Gnome aren't Canonical related.
<ianorlin> ah
<Unit193> Flannel: I do not think Xubuntu got funding, Kubuntu used to but doesn't any more from Canonical.
<Unit193> Technically it's Canonical that does the hosting and buildds as well as repo.
<Flannel> Unit193: I haven't kept up on what is/isn't sponsored/affiliated/whatever, because theres a number of dimensions.
<Unit193> Actually, the Lubuntu.net website isn't Canonical, but Xubuntu is.
<Unit193> Flannel: Yes, not really sure, it's complicated.
<Flannel> So yes, I would think that Kubuntu might also be due to be removed from that list.
<Unit193> I could concur, though it may be nice to say that they provide the infrastructure for the !flavors as well.
 * ianorlin thinks provides infrastructure for falvors sounds good
<rww> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu.  Supported ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<rww> !-raring
<ubottu> raring aliases: 13.04, ringtail - added by Pici on 2012-10-18 00:26:11 - last edited by Pici on 2014-01-28 13:57:34
<rww> !raring =~ s/  Supported/ Support/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> rww: Thank you.
<bazhang> * FloodBot1 is now known as Guest41456
<rww> yeah, the floodbots got a bit broken during the netsplam
<rww> ... actually, nvm
<bazhang> * FloodBot2 is now known as Guest50375
<bazhang> bizarro
<bazhang> autoremove does not take any arguments iirc
<bazhang> perhaps he meant purge
<Unit193> autoremove can be used with or without.
<bazhang> and the fbots are mia
<bazhang> day of wonders: 34 lines pasted and no fbot
<knome> bazhang, you can do --purge autoremove
<bazhang> what about autoremove packagename
<knome> no
<bazhang> ie mysql 5.5
<knome> nope, you got to run remove then
<bazhang> thats what I thought, thanks knome
<knome> np
<Unit193> knome: Then how have I done it?
<knome> Unit193, hum?
<knome> you're a weirdo?
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/62429/
<knome> -s?
<knome> right
<knome> is that again a new feature?
<Unit193> Pretty sure not.
<Myrtti> hiya AlanBell_
<Unit193> (Hint, autoremove --purge for most effect.)  Sometimes autoremove after removing the package will remove stuff that calling the remove with autoremove will miss, oddly.
<knome> Unit193, aha.
<Unit193> Yeah, it's weird.
<LjL> the floodbots aren't broken (not more so than usual anyway). i disabled them.
<k1l> LjL: Y U hatin floodbots?
<LjL> i'm not, but since it seems everyone else is, i thought they might as well go
<ikonia> I love the floodbots I sing their praises
<Tm_T> I didn't know there's hate
<ikonia> only love
 * Tm_T huggles ikonia and LjL
<k1l> hmm, i thought  it was because they gone mad in the netsplits or something like that.
<ikonia> they did go mental
<ikonia> but to be honest, what's to be expected
<ikonia> the whole network went bad.
<k1l> well, i have gone mad too while the ddos netsplits :)
<k1l> ikonia: you really should stop that ddosing ;p
<ikonia> brilliant so dupingping in #ubuntu-offtopic just got muted in #freenode for flooding it with pointless stuff
<ikonia> k1l: nah, it's the one thing I'm good at.
<k1l> hmm, dupingping rings some bells
<LjL> i'm just tired of getting unprovoked remarks and arguments at how "bad" and/or "useless" the floodbots are. i don't care about maintaining them anymore, nobody stepped up to, i had to repeatedly bicker in meetings etc for their status... meh.
<ikonia> LjL: they are really good.
<ikonia> they provide a good function.
<IdleOne> I need to get to an appointment, no time to talk. LjL please bring back the floodbots. Anybody else who doesn't like them is welcome to step up and provide a equal or better solution. be back a little later.
<LjL> i think my mental health related to the frustration in responding to the "criticism" could possibly turn out to be more important than bots that are supposed to fight attacks that aren't really happening, when there's actual ops who can do a better job of that
<ikonia> I don't think there is a better job
<ikonia> they catch the general blurb very well
<ikonia> it's only a troublesome individual that gets missed by them.
<ikonia> which is where the human element wins
<LjL> well let's put it like this, a "break" from using them was suggested, i implemented it. if the ircc wants them back - at large, though, not just informally "put them back" on here, then i guess the experimental break may be put aside
<Pici> Maybe theres a lack of people praising the job of the floodbots, but that is only because we're so used to them.  I'm not sure I could go back to the old days of having to mute people manually and all that.
<phunyguy> ^
<Pici> LjL: The only break that was discussed (to my knowledge) was due to the 'new' way that freenode handles webchat bans.  The other features of the floodbots are definitely needed.
<LjL> Pici, well, all i know is i periodically get shit from staffers and our ops about how they're useless in the first place, and #ubuntu doesn't have attack that need stopping - which is so frustrating to even reply to because i *know* the reason i originally made the bots was that we had to +r *all the time* due to GNAA and similar attacks. but i get a "that seems doubtful" as a response
<phunyguy> LjL: I could take a look at the FloodBot code at some point to see if it is something I can help with
<LjL> so hey if people want to change history and pretend this was never useful and just a paranoid concoction of mine... i'm not going to play the part of the fool
<phunyguy> :(
<LjL> Pici, i think IdleOne should have the logs of the particular incident i'm referring to. i probably don't because it was during the netsplit frenzy, and i was talking through not-my-computer. but, it's not the only incident of that kind, for sure. as i said, it's something that periodically gets raised.
<ikonia> LjL: I fought hard to get the floodbots left in place, even when you where disputing with the team and threatening to take them away
<ikonia> LjL: I genuinly value them.
<Pici> Me too
<Pici> As much as I joke about them being php, I do value them.
<LjL> well, when i was "threatening" to take them away, i was accused of blackmail and such (of course it's my code, but hey). so now i'm not threatening anything, i've just taken them away. discuss it openly, and i'll bring them back if there's widespread agreement.
<ikonia> no-one said you where threatening anything now, I'm just trying to show you that I valued them
<LjL> ikonia, but it was said at the time. in pretty strong ways. my memory is a bit messed up by meds, but it still works a bit.
<ikonia> LjL: beause it was true
<ikonia> it was a blackmail situation - if this doesn't change I'll take the bots
<ikonia> seems it needs a clear decision from the council if we want them / not
<LjL> right so i was wrong about doing it like that
<LjL> so this time there is no "if this doesn't change"
<ikonia> and if people critiquing them bothers you, I guess you need to decide if you can live with it before offering it
<ikonia> I know, no-one is saying any such threat has been made.
<ikonia> I was just showing that I fought for them even when it wasn't in our interest
<ikonia> because they are good
<phunyguy> LjL: I would be glad to help with them if you don't have much time/interest.
<LjL> there was a Launchpad project with the source that people could ask to access, but then Canonical sent me an email stating that "private" projects could only continue being offered on a paid basis, and i did nothing, so i think it got locked
<phunyguy> I would just need to learn whatever language they are written in, but shouldn't be too hard.
<phunyguy> are they Python?
<dupingping> hello!
<ikonia> LjL: maybe we could look at setting up a private SVN/GIT repo or something to sort that out
<dupingping> yes
<phunyguy> hi dupingping, how can we help you?
<dupingping> ah~
<dupingping> #ubuntu-offtopic is died.
<ikonia> dupingping: I banned you and removed you from #ubuntu-offtopic
<dupingping> i want to join it.
<LjL> phunyguy: no, PHP
<LjL> phunyguy: and very messy
<phunyguy> LjL: even better
<ikonia> dupingping: you kept just hilighting people for no reason, LjL had asked you to stop
<phunyguy> LjL I was a perl guy
<dupingping> +ikonia: why?
<ikonia> dupingping: you also got muted in #freenode for flooding it, so I have to assume your intention is to cause a problem rather than participate in the channel.
<dupingping> ah~
<phunyguy> going to agree with ikonia here.  I saw it in #freenode.
<dupingping> please help me!
<dupingping> i am a poor beginner!
<ikonia> yes, you've said that multiple times
<ikonia> but you've also been asked not to do something - and you do it
<ikonia> that's not being a beginner, thats ignoring instructions/advice.
<dupingping> oh?
<dupingping> i am a python developer!
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with anything
<phunyguy> dupingping: I suggest you start taking some of the advice you are given.
<phunyguy> if not all.
<ikonia> I suggest finding another channel to talk in, maybe one that uses your native language.
<dupingping> 您好
<dupingping> please help me!
<phunyguy> I think we are done here.
<LjL> :(
<ikonia> dupingping: what's your native language ?
<dupingping> it's chinese.
<LjL> chinese is my guess
<ikonia> a good guess
<dupingping> then?
<phunyguy> 您好 = Hello
<dupingping> yes! hahaha
<ikonia> try #chinese
<ikonia> that is a chinese chat room
<dupingping> yes?
<dupingping> i hate chinese!
<dupingping> i learn english!
<ikonia> try ##english then
<ikonia> good place to learn / talk about English language
<dupingping> i want to join in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> dupingping: you can't
<LjL> dupingping, i think you need to understand English better, to follow rules in #ubuntu-offtopic.  So, yes, please use ##English for a while... I am there, and it is a very nice channel!
<dupingping> why?
<dupingping> ok ok
<dupingping> i'll sleep!
<phunyguy> Goodnight, sir
<phunyguy> Please /part the channel when you go.
<dupingping> Goodnight, everyboard.
<dupingping> Goodnight, everybody.
<dupingping> it's my mistake
<phunyguy> LjL: if you feel up to it, you can PM me a link with some code, I don't mind if it is messy.  I can tinker with them in my own channel.
<ikonia> really "microsoft_" is an offensive nickname and needs to be changed ?
<Pici> People are annoying today.
<ikonia> I'm getting very fed up with MonkeyDust's actual help of people.
<bazhang> <MonkeyDust> microsoft_  your nick is offensive and disturbing, please change it
<bazhang> wth
<phunyguy> indeed.
<phunyguy> I am guilty of similar mistakes, so I can't say much
<LjL-Card> MonkeyDust and ActionParsnip are the new Marvel heros
<bazhang> if it was M$sux I could see it, but ....
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> actionparsnip can actually help though
<ikonia> monkeydust just quotes google articles at people as his own
<ikonia> (mostly)
<raznik> Hello.
<raznik> I was banned by ikonia for doing nothing.
<IdleOne> LjL: I don't know who suggested this break from using the bots. I don't recall it being me.
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2014-02-04T17:08:20 <raznik> please shut up, Pici. it is related with Ubuntu.
<Pici> To be honest, I had no idea what they were talking about.
<bazhang> raznik augh he quit
<ikonia> good
<Pici> It just didn't sound like Ubuntu.
<bazhang> dealxi?
<bazhang> dealextreme
<Pici> The antenna stuff
<LjL> IdleOne, Pici: http://privatepaste.com/f0649bc9a3/sb45y
<IdleOne> LjL: yes I remember it quite clearly.
<LjL> then you know who suggested it...?
<IdleOne> I remember that part now.
<IdleOne> I wish you would have talked to me before pulling them though
<IdleOne> not saying you can't do what you want with the code after all it is yours.
<Pici> LjL: adran isn't an op
<LjL> i couldn't care less, i've got enough of this from ops, ex-ops, staff, ex-staff
<ikonia> ok - so lets get used to life without the floodbots
<ikonia> they did a great job, but if they are no longer available, lets deal with it and move on
<IdleOne> IMHO the floodbots do more good and help us more than most people think.
<LjL> then maybe it will be nice if they are reminded, eh
<bazhang> "tough love"
<ikonia> don't think so
<ikonia> can't have it run like that
<bazhang> baby dont hurt me
<ikonia> I'm unhappy so I'll punish the channel to make individuals realise
<ikonia> so lets drop the floodbots despite their qualities and move on
<LjL> yep, indeed, no matter what i do, i'm either a fool or malicious, so, this camp can fuck off, and the other camp can fuck off
<IdleOne> err
<ikonia> sorry but that is fact
<ikonia> you removed the bots from the channels
<ikonia> no-one else did that
<ikonia> so if it's going to be at the whim of an individual we should get used to not having them
<IdleOne> I would rather you bring the bots back and we work on either opening the code or implementing a different solution.
<k1l_> you only know what you got till its gone.
<LjL> IdleOne: look at the train. it's gone.
<ikonia> I know what it is, it was a quality useful tool
<bazhang> big yellow taxi
<k1l_> so i dont see a "problem" with the floodbots. (besides technical stuff i dont see anyway)
<LjL> IdleOne, seriously, the code has been there for... what, a year? two? for people to chime in and "open the code" or "implement a different solution". rww didn't even KNOW that, despite, i believe, it being publicly advertized.
<LjL> how long am i supposed to wait still (while being mocked at random)? half a decade, just to be sure?
<ikonia> no-one is mocking you
<LjL> is "step down considerably" supposed to be in slow motion?
<LjL> ikonia: you mean no-one except the ones that are?
<IdleOne> LjL: If that is what you want to do, pull the bots, that is fine with me. I want you to understand that there are people who appreciate the bots and what they do.
<Pici> LjL: then give us a deadline
<LjL> Pici: yesterday
<Pici> LjL: thanks
<k1l_> well, would a "call for coders" help? like a call for operators the irrc does
<LjL> k1l_: THAT'S WHAT I DID
<LjL> A YEAR AGO
<Pici> this did happen
<IdleOne> LjL: phunyguy has expressed interest in helping with them, again this is up to you, but if you are willing to work with him and get this started. That would be great
<IdleOne> it did and nobody was interested then, now we have someone who is.
<Pici> LjL: I understand your frustration, but is there really something that you are actively doing to keep the floodboots up and running?
<ikonia> LjL: would you allow me to take a copy of the code and host it on an internal server for the team
<ikonia> that way it's off your plate/hands
<ikonia> I appreciate the launchpad solution crippled any effort
<ikonia> (along with a lack of interest)
<k1l_> LjL: ok, i didnt know that. besides i am not a coder and i dont think i can help with that i try to help that situation with some brainstorming. maybe we need to call to a broader audience and not just the typic op and #ubuntu* friends? like a post on planet.ubuntu ?
<ikonia> posting the code would be unacceptable
<ikonia> thats the reason it's being controlled
<Pici> Does it need to be?
<ikonia> I think so yes
<ikonia> ljl made a pretty good case initially as I recall to keep it to a small list
<ikonia> (list of people)
<IdleOne> LjL: I know this was explained before but could you tell us again why it was made a private project?
<ikonia> he didn't
<ikonia> non-open projects are paid process
<IdleOne> explained a year ago*
<ikonia> (on launchpad)
<RobKardashian_> did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<LjL> IdleOne: because the source code wasn't supposed to be opened up until someone stepped up to clean it?
 * phunyguy steps up
<phunyguy> I don't know PHP, but syntax is all I don't know.
<IdleOne> LjL: is there anything in the source that shouldn't be available to all eyes is what i am asking?
<LjL> anyway the answer is no, i'm fed up, with Ubuntu, with the ops team, with people who "know better", and so on. there's been all the chances in the world to get them opened up through a "process", now *at most*, all that's going to happen is that if in a while, the IRCC thinks these are still useful after the "break", they can decide to ask me to re-enable them, and then we start from there. but if it's unacceptable for one individual to control them, then
<LjL> write replacements.
<LjL> IdleOne: yes
<ikonia> LjL: it's not unacceptable for an individual to control them, but it's a problem when you take them away / bring them back at your own decision.
<ikonia> I don't mind you running the bots, infact I'm thankful for it,
<Blueink_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Tm_T, tritium, elky, rww, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Blueink_> !staff
<ubottu> Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<phunyguy> wow, vermont?
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<phunyguy> his reach is growing
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Pricey> Is that the guy we ignored...?
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<IdleOne> yes
<Pici> it was
<k1l_> yes, he switched states to undo the mute
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore *!*c-107-3-23-43.hsd1.vt.comcast.net
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<ubottu> Error: '*!*c-107-3-23-43.hsd1.vt.comcast.net' is not a valid nick or hostmask.
<IdleOne> ubottu: ignore *!*@c-107-3-23-43.hsd1.vt.comcast.net
<Pricey> 'states'?
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pricey> oh, american states
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Repent)
<ubottu> Blueink_ called the ops in #ubuntu-motu (Repent)
<genii> He seems to be making the rounds
<ikonia> sorted now
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu govno misusing the supportchannel to find people click on his ref-link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> he just hit multiple other channels as well
<bazhang> "just need 3 more!"
<genii> Bah
<DJones> SN3: Is there something we can help you with?
<IdleOne> SN3: Please stop joining this channel unless you have a specific need and are available to discuss it.
<genii> @comment 59386 Reviewed, not removed.
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-05
<LjL> So, for the benefit of those not reading the ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list (or for those not managing to send mail to the correct address, like I apparently did a couple of hours ago):
<LjL> The FloodBot code is under my exclusive copyright. No one else has contributed to it. It was under no particular license (i.e. it wasn't supposed to be redistributed), and I only distributed it to select individuals. Any license text it may at some point have contained was provisional and within files intended for internal use only.
<LjL> I do NOT authorize further use or distribution of the code.
<IdleOne> I really should check my email
<knome> IdleOne, a nigerian prince wants you to handle his money transfer and give you a few hundrend thousand dollars, but only if you act today?
<IdleOne> only if I can act like I care
<IdleOne> ctrl-a delete
<knome> heh
<knome> i prefer shift-delete
<phunyguy> Sometimes I have to wonder about the people that fall for those silly emails.
<Jordan_U> phunyguy: Fun fact, scammers purposefully make their emails obviously scammy; The misspellings, poor grammar, and implausible stories are intentional so that they can weed out people who aren't gullible enough to follow through but might waste the scammers time by replying without much chance of being scammed.
<LjL> i thought misspellings etc were mostly to fool spam detectors
<Jordan_U> LjL: By now I expect most spam filters consider words close to words they explicitly filter, like v1agra, and probably rate an email as *more* likely to be spam if it has misspellings (though maybe that gives the average legitimate email too much credit).
<Adran> Hi. I just wanted to discuss the conversation I was having in #ubuntu-offtopic the other day (which has seem to escalated somewhat). I was discussing in a social channel about the usefulness of bots in big channels. However I was under the impression such discussion was purely discussion. I am not however okay with getting messages from users who are dragging me into on one side or another.
<Adran> LjL: I meant no disrespect in the discussion yesterday (or earlier), I was just discussing in a social channel, I meant by no means to make you quit running the bots.
<LjL> Adran: it's okay, you were expressing your opinion as someone not part of the ubuntu irc team or freenode staff
<LjL> it is my hope that nobody messaged you to drag you into "my side"
<Adran> As long as you are okay with that, thats good news. I again was just discussing things, not implying you should toss or keep them. It was all for the sake of a conversation.
<Adran> Anyway, I'll let you guys get back to what ever you were discussion. I did not mean to interrupt.
<Adran> Cheers. :)
<LjL> we were discussing viagra spam
<rww> lol
<IdleOne> the best kind of spam
<IdleOne> err
 * IdleOne shares too much again
<rww> or not enough, hence the spam
<IdleOne> hah
 * phunyguy blinks
<phunyguy> lol
<phunyguy> thanks for the explanation Jordan_U
<IdleOne> I walked right into that one huh
<LjL> IdleOne: let's not make a big thing out of it now
<IdleOne> I see what you did there
 * LjL did nothing
<rww> LjL: i have some pills that can fix that
<IdleOne> how about them seahawks?
<LjL> another day, i have bloodwork tomorrow
<LjL> man, Facebook is really *dying* to know whether i know Juha Siltala
<rww> never heard of him
<IdleOne> Stay away from him
<LjL> is it even a real name, it sounds fake
<rww> sounds swedish
<IdleOne> clearly it is a girls name
<IdleOne> why we calling her a him
<LjL> inbefore tirade about gender-neutral pronouns
<rww> IdleOne: because this is all translated from Finnish, which has pronouns
<rww> erm
<rww> gender-neutral pronouns
<IdleOne> can't trust a language that doesn't make distinctions between the sexes
<rww> all four of them
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, phunyguy said: !lts-hardware is <reply> If you experience issues with the LTS kernel, please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to see if you may upgrade to a newer kernel and X stack.
<rww> phunyguy: login moar
<phunyguy> grumble, I was
<phunyguy> ....
<IdleOne> You can't login moar
<phunyguy> :(
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> how do you expect me to fix factoids if I can't :(
<rww> !lts-hardware is <reply> If you experience issues with the LTS kernel, please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack to see if you may upgrade to a newer kernel and X stack.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> sux 2 be u
<phunyguy> steal my effort
<phunyguy> :<
<rww> zack_: howdy! something we can help with?
<zack_> i want to change my os to ubuntu
<rww> oh, you can't talk in #ubuntu. sorry about that, was caused by some problems we had earlier. I'll go fix it
<zack_> i was banned over mis comunication of pricay
<rww> oh, in #xubuntu?
<zack_> no #ubuntu
<rww> You're not banned in #ubuntu. You are banned in #xubuntu.
<zack_> no
<zack_> let me check
<zack_> im good
<zack_> hello
<rww> zack_: hi
<rww> welcome to #ubuntu-ops, how can we provide you with excellent customer service this evening?
<zack_> i need some help becuse the guys at #ubuntu arnt helping me
<rww> zack_: I asked you if you needed any further help and you /parted instead of replying.
<rww> What do you need help with?
<zack_> oh hi
<zack_> well i want to change my os xubuntu 13.04 to ubuntu
<rww> then install the ubuntu-desktop package and select the relevant session from the login screen
<rww> as #ubuntu already said
<rww> anything else?
<zack_> +rww_, i dont know how
<zack_> hello
<rww> zack_: in terminal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rww> zack_: anything else we can help you with this evening?
<zack_> its almost done
<rww> zack_: okay. please /part this channel and /join #ubuntu if you need further Ubuntu support
<zack_> ok
<rww> zack_: don't idle in here, thanks :)
<bazhang> Jaunty Mint
<bazhang> doubly unsupported!
<jussi> !Testers-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<jussi> updated, FYI
<ubottu> Blueink called the ops in #ubuntu (Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?)
<jpds> Man, I just walked in saw that last and thought that jussi said it as he was the last one to say something.
<jussi> awww, thanks a lot... :P
<Blueink> There is nothing to attain
<Blueink> Did kim kardashian spread her pussy for kayne west?
<LjL> that must be why i never attained anything
<ikonia> Blueink: as they have had a child together, I'd assume that happened
<rww> who are these people
<ikonia> perhaps talk to their agent
<Blueink> !ops
<Blueink> =[
<ikonia> sorry no bot for you
<ikonia> why not find something else to do
<jpds> Oops.
<Blueink> ikonia: have the son set me free
<ikonia> thats great, I'm really pleased
<ikonia> perhaps /part and be on your way now
<Blueink> !staff
<Blueink> nooooooo waaaaaaaaa
<ikonia> no no, you're not listening
<ikonia> no bot for you
<ikonia> we all know how this little act goes, so why not just /part and move onto the next stage
<Blueink> what language is that dumb bot written in
<ikonia> the one that ignores you
<hggdh> prolog
<Blueink> WHAT LANGUAGE
<ikonia> THE ONE THAT IGNORES YOU
<DJones> hggdh: I thought it was written in Fortran
<ikonia> does typing in caps help ?
<jpds> COBOL, surely?
<ikonia> so lets cut to the chase, and you just /part
<Blueink> tell me what language the bot is written in then i will
<jpds> Blueink: We have.
<ikonia> no more chatter
<ikonia> Blueink: you can't speak, you can't use the bot, best to /part
<ubottu> kaddi called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> yikes
<Pricey> k1l: What was that remove?
<Pricey> Oh, nevermind.
<k1l> i am just going through backlog and seeing who joined and was kinda informed of what was to happen
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-06
<bazhang> time for +r?
<bazhang> more of that hacked website denizens have arrived
<k1l> gnah, tabfail while multitasking :/
<k1l> btw: floodbot would have set a mute on the user, again
<k1l> so, imho, the testing has failed after one day.
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> you kicked a staffer
<IdleOne> ah I see. probably a tab fail
<LjL> IdleOne: the day i kick a staffer, i hope it will be 100% intentional
<IdleOne> me too :)
<rww> psh, i kick staffers all the time
 * rww kicks ldunn
<ldunn> ow
<k1l> seems like no chance to set -r without the idiots coming back
<ldunn> it will probably be a while, yes
<rww> k1l: next time, can you /ctcp nick website before nuking them?
<k1l> what is this all about?
<rww> should tell us where they're from
<k1l> rww: yes, i try
<rww> ta
<ldunn> realmofthemadgod.com has been hacked and someone's put an iframe to fn webchat there instead, as far as I can make out (I do not particularly advise visiting that site)
<rww> why is that URL familiar
<ldunn> shrug
<k1l> -teddybaersawesom- WEBSITE http://realmofthemadgod.com/    << ctcp website
<k1l> can we ban that somehow? or is this a task for staff?
<ldunn> I don't think there's a particularly nice way of handling this
<rww> not unless you want to drop a bot in #ubuntu, no
<Pici> is it hitting #ubuntu specifically? or
<ldunn> at the moment, yes
<ldunn> it's been moving around
<k1l> i dont get aynthing at that url.
<Pici> me either
<ldunn> it's a bit temperamental, it seems
<LjL-Card> so wait why am i not seeing any CTCPs anyway
<Pici> so.. setting +r right now is shoving people into #ubuntu-unregged
<Pici> (aside, my flood detection test seems to have caught at least some of this)
<LjL-Card> maybe my ZNC caught it too and filtered the CTCPs out, because i didn't really notice a thing
<LjL-Card> also are you quite sure not letting *any* unregistered user join is better than just setting a ban or mute on the webchat
<Pici> k1l: #ubuntu-unregged is +m, so no one except ops can see what others are posting, so theres no real need to kick people out
<k1l> Pici: yep, i saw that its +mz. but it annoyed me
<Pici> okay ;)
<Pici> I've never heard of rotmg until today
<k1l> yep
<hggdh> well, they seem to have some faithful following, albeit slightly deficient on communication
<k1l> <zsw_> im zack from yesterday
<Pici> updated the topic in -unregged, no idea if it will be read
<LjL-Card> topics exist to be read
<k1l> no one ever reads topics. that should be clear
<hggdh> prolly not, but it is always worth a try
<k1l> at least not the ones, that should read it
<Pici> I put the Ubuntu stuff in the front
<Pici> thats really all I'm worried about
<LjL-Card> sorry, i typoed... i meant to say, topics are there to be able to say people should have read them
<LjL-Card> let me understand something, if i understood this correctly that you said these are CTCPs
<LjL-Card> (though i didn't see any)
<LjL-Card> isn't chanmode +C supposed to stop them?
<Pici> I never saw a CTCP
<Pici> (also, now these people in -unregged are pm-ing me for some reason)
<LjL-Card> so wait what *was* happening
<Pici> Looks like some flash game's website was hacked and they put a freenode webchat widget on there pointed at #ubuntu
<rww> do we perhaps want to set #ubuntu +f #ubuntu-unegged?
<rww> unregged, even
<LjL-Card> you mean it isn't?
<rww> not according to my client..
<k1l> rww: i set a forward already
<Pici> rww: a forward was set on the webchat alone
<LjL-Card> rww: in that case, it would be hard to explain why apparently so many people are in -unregged
<IdleOne> I don't think we need to forward all unregged users to -unregged
<k1l> * k1l setzt einen Bann auf *!*@gateway/web/freenode/*$#ubuntu-unregged
<LjL-Card> Pici: well, #ubuntu should generally *always* be +f #ubuntu-unregged though
<k1l> i banned all webchats to -unregged. but since the liveops are online right now i can go to sleep. gn8
<LjL-Card> the what
<LjL-Card> Pici must be the one he's talking about
<Pici> :(
<Pici> rww: its like watching a train wreck
<rww> Pici: it's kind of hilarious
<Pici> anyway, my flood detect stuff is hooked into irssi at the moment, since I didn't feel like spooling up a new supybot
<Pici> #ubuntu-unregged, teaching people to not read the topic since uh.. a few hours ago
<phunyguy> Maybe we need to actually mute the channel (-z) and put an onjoin message.
<rww> phunyguy: IRCC needs to do that, it's mlocked
 * phunyguy nudges Pici
<LjL-Card> i'm not entirely sure who -z would benefit aside from making ops see slightly less noise
<phunyguy> LjL-Card: it would force them to stop what they are doing, and read
<LjL-Card> how
<phunyguy> what good is the noise doing?
<Pici> it would just give people a messsage that they couldn't talk and they'd still probably be writing in the chat
<rww> LjL-Card: because every time they type they'd get an error
<phunyguy> So?
<LjL-Card> ah, that'd help them so much
<phunyguy> is there a form of on join message that only speaks to them?
<phunyguy> /notice maybe?
<rww> phunyguy: ChanServ entrymsg
<LjL-Card> i don't even understand what you're asking
<phunyguy> or is that the function of a bot?
<rww> dunno where webchat puts it tho
<phunyguy> we can try it out
<LjL-Card> it's a NOTICE so probably the same place it puts the error
<phunyguy> #ubuntu-sandpit
<IdleOne> probably puts the /notice in the server tab
<phunyguy> oh... :(
<phunyguy> so noise it is.
<IdleOne> this way it only annoys us if we are actually looking at the channel
<phunyguy> well yeah I wasn't worried about that, I was more worried about them not realizing what is going on and just talking instead of listeining
<IdleOne> technology rarely helps people pay more attention
<LjL-Card> phunyguy: the only way they would possibly realize what is going on is someone interacting with them about it. they look like they're the least IRC-savvy kind of people imaginable. they won't take some automated message in the wrong color as an answer.
<IdleOne> we are going to have to ride this out.
<phunyguy> guess so.
<phunyguy> was just trying to think outside the box a bit
<IdleOne> :)
<rww> phunyguy: go write a bot that kickbans people who reply to CTCP WEBSITE with the wrong response, +e's the rest in #ubuntu, and then sends them a PM telling them to join
<phunyguy> sure, give me about a month.
<IdleOne> give it some voice recognition while you're at it please
<Pici> sure
<IdleOne> I want to be able to telnet to it and speak my commands
 * rww recognizes that IdleOne has +v
<Pici> phunyguy: I wouldn't waste too much time on them. I've had a hard time explaining things to a few people before
<phunyguy> meh
<phunyguy> I am waiting for sleep anyway
<phunyguy> so I don't mind
<Pici> y u do this?
<Pici> ldunn: nothing that can be done on the webchat end for this?
<IdleOne> why you*
<ldunn> Pici: not at the moment - there's no one around who can delve too deeply into looking at referers or similar
<Pici> ah
<Pici> ok :)
<IdleOne> ldunn: y we pay you for
<ldunn> IdleOne: to feed my crippling addiction to money
<IdleOne> you suck PICI DIE!
<IdleOne> lol
<Pici> I make friends wherever I go ;)
<phunyguy> I still ate your cookie
<IdleOne> I am out of smokes
<phunyguy> IdleOne: good.  Don't buy any more
<IdleOne> this is like phunyguy being out of beer
<phunyguy> I am out of beer :(
<IdleOne> so you know how I feel
<phunyguy> I need to start only drinking on weekends
<phunyguy> getting too fat
<phunyguy> maybe you should only smoke on the weekends
<IdleOne> like my life isn't miserable enough as it is
<ubottu> lordievader called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<rww> heh, haven't seen that copypasta in a while
<k1l_> there is still the rotmg issue?
<ldunn> it seems to have mostly calmed down
<ldunn> though that's perhaps just a timezone thing
<k1l_> yes, in the usa its early in the morning. and still no issue handling on the rotmg website :/
<IdleOne> it could take them days..who knows.
<IdleOne> right now I think we have a semi acceptable solution with forwarding them to -unregged
<IdleOne> ikonia: cousteau rings bells
<ikonia> yup
<IdleOne> ok :)
<k1l_> @mark linuxearth again mint support questions because the mint channel is not responding fast enough for him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> i dont know if rwws spam works or if the hacked site doesnt forward to #ubuntu anymore :)
<phunyguy> ahahahaha, awesome spam
<k1l_> had to set the unregged forward again since there are again users coming asking for rotmg
<LjL> FYI: I am presently going to ask the IRC Council to give me permission to share more than just small snippets from #ubuntu-irc-council logs in which I was involved.
 * genii makes more coffee
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Remind me again why the Floodbots are still closed-source?
<LjL> mostly because of people like... most people here at this point, really.
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'll admit that I haven't been paying a whole lot of attention lately, so I honestly don't know what you mean by that.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: the email i'm about to send to the list may help, additionally, if you can get hold of the -ops-team logs from the last couple of days, that would likely shed some light on at least the recent attitudes
<genii> People should be able to use whatever license they want for their own code, is my view. I think we just got too used to having the bots around and took them for granted.
<rww> genii: indeed
<rww> oh well, good example of why to not use closed-source stuff in future. good to have that reminder every so often :)
<tonyyarusso> Certainly LjL can use whatever license he wants - it's just helpful to understand the rationale if one exists :)
<tonyyarusso> rww++
<LjL> rww: you don't lose a single chance to shut the hell up, do you?
 * rww raises an eyebrow
<LjL> tonyyarusso: fwiw, rww is part of the rationale (at least, was the practical reason why i recently determined to withdraw the bots)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: the relevant logs are in the first email i sent
<k1l_> where are the users from that are now joining -unregged? the webchat forward is off and they are not even using webchat
<LjL> which users, all 3 of them?
<LjL> you realize the channel is +j, right?
<rww> #ubuntu's not +f though, so it's not +j. I think they're just the random folks who like hanging out in all the things.
<rww> There's always some people wandering in and out of there *shrug*
<k1l_> was just curious if another channel got a forward running.
<rww> not as far as I know, but it's +F, so who knows
<phunyguy> it's funny to see IRC nicks sometimes... like the one in -unregged "ShooterMG".  I wonder if that is a Happy Gilmore reference.
<phunyguy> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0009085/?ref_=tt_cl_t2
<LjL> rww: oh, right, i forgot again that it somehow managed to lose its +f. but... it *is* +j. so, wouldn't that mean that "extra" people just get denied entry? i did think so
<phunyguy> That was my impression
<phunyguy> +j and -f means they get denied
<LjL> i'd be wondering how #ubuntu happened to be set -f since it was always supposed to be +f #ubuntu-unregged... if i cared
<phunyguy> I am not an op there.  I don't know.
<rww> LjL: yep, exactly
<rww> It's fun. #kubuntu is (now) +f and -j, and #ubuntu is +j and -f
<LjL> well, i often find myself thinking that people who happen to be denied entry into #ubuntu because of reason like those are probably better off at the end of the day, anyway
<LjL> tonyyarusso: fyi i sent that email
<LjL> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-February/001657.html
<Pici> hoverboard is a bit of a troll, fyi.
<phunyguy> ahh, thanks
<k1l> ctcp website is quite interesting: -photocopy- WEBSITE http://elementaryforum.org/IRC
<rww> yeah, it's one of my favorite little IRC tricks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, altcoin_ said: ubottu: I try, but my english is really bad.
<topyli> wut
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Cool797 reflink spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<derp> Hi! I wonder why i got banned from #ubuntu?
<k1l> hi derp
<derp> Hi!
<k1l> well you were joining the #ubuntu channel over and over again and disturbing the support during the rotmg hack incident
<derp> k1l: what?
<derp> I had no idea it was going on
<rww> ohai derp
<derp> ohai rww
<derp> <3
<derp> k1l: i had no idea what was going on #ubuntu to be honest
<ikonia> yet you just evaded a ban
<ikonia> so you seem to be clear on how to do that
<ikonia> so how about you leave and just waste other peoples time
<derp> ikonia: wait
<ikonia> no
<derp> let me bring you up to speed
<derp> on what happened
<LjL> ban evasion is bad, mmmkay?
<LjL> i know because it's the second thing i ever did on freenode
<LjL> the first being joining a botnet
<k1l> i was willing to remove the ban. was just reading the backlog to be sure on the circumstances. but evading a ban while in here talking about that is just plain dumb
<rww> so where does one go for ban resolution of an #ubuntu-ops ban?
<derp> I just noticed this
<derp> http://pastebin.com/Xu7U415k
<derp> Banning my account while banning these other users
<knome> rww, appeals.
<ikonia> derp: enough
<rww> knome: so IRCC?
<ikonia> derp: you where banned by account
<k1l> derp: yes
<ikonia> you then changed account
<knome> rww, pretty much so
<derp> ikonia: yes, i see that
<derp> but i had NO idea it was going on
<ikonia> 01:37 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b $a:derp] by k1l
<ikonia> so you evaded the ban
<derp> i'm just a collateral victim
<ikonia> by changing to stupid
<derp> of what happened
<ikonia> no - you are not
<ikonia> you got banned by account, and evaded, conversation is now done
<k1l> derp: i was just about to solve that. but evading the ban while talking in here about the ban is just not how the thing workd
<derp> ikonia: no
<derp> k1l: i'm sorry :(
<ikonia> for the record he's sending me stupid pm messages
<ikonia> such as "conversation under"
<ikonia> it's clear he's trying to provoke a problem,
<knome> sounds like the sequel to a johnny english movie
<knome> *a sequel, not the
<ikonia> I'll send him the links to the appeal process via the bot
<rww> already pointed him to the IRCC channel
<ikonia> remove the ban in a few days
<ikonia> thanks rww
<LjL> rww: is this guy as good as hfsplus, because i'd like to play with him if so
<rww> LjL: derp? I like him, he has flagrant disregard for authority and Wikipedia, and the three of us have something in common.
<LjL> the three meaning...? you him and me? but i like Wikipedia
<rww> yep, and I know
<LjL> authority tends to be pretty meh, tough, i should probably write an unsourced originally researched Wikipedia article about that
<AlanBell> so, searching bantracker for derp, how much of that do you think is this derp?
<LjL> derped if i know
<ikonia> don't really care how much it was him
<ikonia> it's clear he knew what was going on and how to evade
<hggdh> indeed
<ikonia> and smart comments to me in pm
<ikonia> who cares if it's the same guy, it's a guy that is just going to cause problems, so he can go away
<ikonia> and not have any more time wasted on him
<ikonia> based on the fact he knew this channel and how to evade, has multiple accounts/cloaks suggests "it's the same guy" though
<rww> AlanBell: probably most of it, but I don't do BT from work
<LjL> that's a new definition of NSFW to me
<LjL> but i guess i can't argue it's invalid
<rww> well, my work connection's not safe for bantracker, more :)
<rww> AlanBell: (I was just making sure he got to the channel, I didn't want anything, if that was confusing.)
<hggdh> rww: ah, OK
<LjL> rww, maybe someone informed them that when someone comes to the council channel, it's usually something serious, and they took that literally as to include $random_known_troll in "someone"
<AlanBell> O.o
<rww> LjL: I will go in there with cat pictures every day to disabuse them of that notion :)
<AlanBell> cat pictures are always serious
<IdleOne> I have some I can share
<rww> i would like to appeal a ban right meow
<IdleOne> prrrrrfect, we are at your disposal
<LjL> AlanBell: not really serious, but certainly srsbzns
<hggdh> what is it with cats? Dogs are much more fun
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-07
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Anybody here
<k1l> yes
<k1l> how can we help you?
<peyam> There is a racist in #ubuntu-se that saying very effensive stuff and I really want him kicked
<peyam> k1l, can you help?
<k1l> peyam: yes, we have some people looking into that issue right now.
<ntwerdochlib> I here there is a racist in here?
<k1l> ntwerdochlib: nope, no racists here
<peyam> he is quite now
<peyam> its not first time he talks to me that way
<knome> peyam, so can you confirm, he's one of the frequent users of the channel?
<knome> peyam, and generally well behaving
<knome> peyam, or does he continue to be a problem?
<peyam> no not maxjenzy. he is respected member in our channel
<peyam> it is totsinaprops . wverytime he gets into the channel he attacks me and other people with nonswedish background
<knome> right, so we missed the racist comments.
<peyam> no he come late at nights or evening. and unfortunatly ops are not available that time
<peyam> knome, I can give you his comments. commenst are available on ubuntu-se.org IRC logs
<ntwerdochlib> strange case of racism.
<peyam> pretty normal in Sweden
<ntwerdochlib> really?
<ntwerdochlib> never been, but have a swedish friend and he always seems cool
<knome> ntwerdochlib, do you need help with something?
<ntwerdochlib> knome, no.  really wanted to meet the racist.
<knome> ntwerdochlib, in that case, please leave the channel as we have a non-idle policy here
<phunyguy> totsinaprops was in #ubuntu-offtopic earlier... might still be I think
<phunyguy> yup, he still is
<IdleOne> sigh
<rww> hrm?
<IdleOne> just tired
<IdleOne> @mark hojuruku talks a lot, says nothing, not very helpful. Seems to just want to complain and boast about his extensive know how.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> IdleOne: probably missed a channel there
<IdleOne> iirc the bot marks the channel it shares with the user
<IdleOne> needs channel if user is not in any
<rww> @btlogin
<IdleOne> I could be wrong
<rww> IdleOne: you are, it defaults to the current channel
<rww> (i.e. that one @marked scrollback here)
<IdleOne> ah
<rww> 'sokay, now you can just @comment instead :P
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> so yeah, tired and a little bit on edge
<IdleOne> been a rough 15 years
<IdleOne> Never had someone use the "I'm australian so it is ok for me to be a homophobic jerk" excuse
<IdleOne> interesting approach
<rww> to be fair 105% of australians are homophobic
<IdleOne> still not an excuse
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rww> Kali and Crunchbang aren't Ubuntu derivatives.
<rww> Objections to !derivatives =~ s/kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), // ?
<IdleOne> they used to be
<IdleOne> go for it if it applies
<rww> Crunchbang hasn't been since 2011, and I don't remember Kali ever being, though I don't pay much attention to it.
<IdleOne> do what you think is right, if it isn't it can be fixed
<IdleOne> if it can't be fixed, you will be tarred and feathered
<rww> gnewsense isn't an ubuntu erivative either
<rww> and backtrack isn't maintained
<rww> what Ubuntu derivatives /are/ there apart from Mint these days
<rww> !derivatives =~ s/^.*changes./Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !derivatives
<ubottu> derivatives is Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<rww> sigh, I always forget that
<rww> !derivatives =~ s/^/<reply> /
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !derivatives
<rww> well whaever it's fixed now
<IdleOne> !derivatives
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Unit193> Kali was the move to Debian, yes.
<rww> what other derivatives do we see
<rww> elementary?
<Unit193> Peppermint, bodhi, elementary, etc.
<IdleOne> trisquel
<rww> wat is peppermint
<Unit193> "Cloud based"
<Unit193> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<rww> congrats on crashing rekonq
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> Firefox likes it. :----D
<rww> okays, Elementary is #elementary, Bodhi is #bodhilinux
<Unit193> Thought elementary was #el*OS
<rww> so did i but i went to the website and it isn't
<rww> trisquel is #trisquel
<rww> (which of these do we actually get people asking about?)
<IdleOne> kali is the most common I think and why can't I join the channel (root ident)
<rww> okays, i leave channel as it is then :D
<rww> erm
<rww> factoid
<DJones> Is eliseo in #ubuntu using the wrong terminal, or trying to be an issue?
<k1l> regarding backlog: we still have user coming for kali, backtrack and crunchbang because they used to be based on ubuntu or are similar
<bazhang> bt became kali afaik
<k1l> yep and switched to debian base.
<bazhang> elementary seems to get a fair number of questions
<k1l> but doesnt stop user form asking in #u because the cant join/write in their channels (root@ blocked) and the idlerate is quite high
<bazhang> ofc
<k1l> elementary redirects a lot of users to #u. that was what user with elementary told
<bazhang> people running trusty do the same thing
<ikonia> reading the scroll back it's pretty poor
<ikonia> the guys in #elementary pretty much can't support anything, moan and complain about #ubuntu but then tell each other to use #ubuntu as #elemtary doesn't know
<Pici> makin' friends
<ikonia> ?
<Pici> 10:45:16 <?glippi> I like unicorns
<Pici> 10:45:29 <Pici> glippi: so does #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> 10:46:13 <?glippi> Pici: 1 thing I say and you immediately cry like a little bitch! :) You must be fun to be around....
<ikonia> delightful
<LjL> Pici: tell him i uninstalled AOKP because too many unicorns
<derp> Just passing by <3
<LjL> thank you and come again
<genii> LjL: For some reason I imagine you saying that in the voice of Apu Nahasapeemapetilon
<LjL-Card> genii: that was the intent :P
<genii> Hah!
<genii> For those that don't know yet already... 14.04 Release Parties was just added to the LoCo page. Let the carousing begin!
<phunyguy> weellll woopity-doooo!
<phunyguy> <3
<IdleOne> We all invited?
 * IdleOne packs the juice boxes in ice
<genii> IdleOne: I know it's long drive for you to do Toronto, but as always please mention it where possible ;)
<IdleOne> mentioned to the black sheep of the country
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> what a horrible saying
<IdleOne> sorry
<genii> Bah. You're too politically correct sometimes.
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> I'll try being more like you Torontonians from now on lol
<LjL-Card> mute me now
<IdleOne> why did I mute you?
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> oh right
<LjL> IdleOne: because i was coming up with practical examples of how to call you too politically correct in very politically incorrect ways ;(
<IdleOne> heh
<phunyguy> ahhahaha
<bazhang> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<bazhang> yikes!
<Pici> yep
<phunyguy> only 9 months for that one total
<bazhang> at this rate of support we'll be on greek letters by 2015
<phunyguy> o.O.... that doesn't change the release cycle... just the support cycle..
<phunyguy> :)
<LjL-Card> i was just trying to outpace Canonical at their own game when i said floodbot support would end "yesterday", you know
<k1l_> is this a translation error? i think the 13.04 upgrade sould work without EOL sources
<k1l_> File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 123, in <module>"%(url)s\n") % { 'url' : url })
<phunyguy> hmmm
<DJones> Anybody recognise Shar as a bot? 21:33 < Shar> night98 (night98@netadmin.CrazyChat.com) has Joined #ubuntu...........But night98 hadn't joined #ubuntu
<Pici> nope
<DJones> Also posted 21:30 < Shar> night98 has Quit (Client exited)
<DJones> But again, nothing in the channel to show night98 as a freenode user
<k1l_> yep
<DJones> Thats not even a nick on freenode
<ldunn> a relay bot, perhaps?
<DJones> I think so
<DJones> From another network even
<DJones> I'm going to remove and ask them to join here to explain what happening
<k1l_> no ctcp version answer and no respond in pm.
<DJones> As sent to Shar Please join #ubuntu-ops to explain your postings in the channel, night98 isn't in #ubuntu therefore your postings appear to be spam/bot related
<k1l_> thundernetworks.net seems to be some sort of irc network?
<DJones> Sounds more like as ldunn suggested as a relay bot then
<ldunn> uh
<Pici> weird
<ldunn> just connected to thundernetworks.net, and got 08:45 -!- Irssi: Your nick is owned by Liam [ldunn@freenode/staff/ldunn]
<Pici> I connected to irc.thundernetworks.net
<Pici> me too
<ldunn> looks like it's basically a complete mirror of at least #ubuntu
<DJones> ok, I've banned "Shar" but they're still on #ubuntu
<k1l_> wallfreenode? :)
<DJones> 21:44                  DJones sets +b *!*mirror@*.thundernetworks.net
<DJones> 21:44 < Shar> night98 has Quit (Client exited)
<DJones> 21:44                  ChanServ sets -o DJones
<LjL-Card> welcome to the rabbit hole
 * DJones gives LjL-Card a blue pill
<k1l_> DJones: it rejoined right before the ban was set
<DJones> Wierd
<DJones> IdleOne: Got it anyway
<genii> What are they on about with the "dongforce" thing?
<IdleOne> probably nothing we care about
<LjL-Card> unless we're curious and have a lot of time on our hands
<LjL-Card> i have the latter
<LjL-Card> but i think i forgot my curiosity back on ircnet
<Pici> forwardds to ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<k1l_> !guidelines > arvut
<genii> At first it sounded slightly obscene, but maybe it has to do something with force USB dongle or some-such
<Pici> here we go
<Pici> Dj-Wolf: hi. Is 'shar' yours?
<Dj-Wolf> was ya
<Dj-Wolf> lol
<Pici> Unapproved bots are not allowed in our channels.
<Dj-Wolf> if you didn't want in there all you had to do was ask.. it was my BNC i was setting things up....
<DJones> Dj-Wolf: What was its purpose, the #ubuntu-* channels do have a policy of no unapproved bots
<Pici> We had no way of knowing it was yours.
<Dj-Wolf> oh that's ok..
<Dj-Wolf> i'm not like mad over it or anything..
<Dj-Wolf> hehe
<LjL-Card> Dj-Wolf: and i regularly remind them of that policy by bringing in unapproved bots, so it's not like you can easily get away with it
<Dj-Wolf> i know how it is running a channel everyone has rules :oD
<DJones> Dj-Wolf: There is ##test that you can use for testing, the bot had started making comments in the channel about users that weren't in the channel
<Dj-Wolf> oh..
<LjL-Card> Dj-Wolf, general rule about bots: if you're pretty sure it won't talk in the wrong channel, it will
<Dj-Wolf> shouldn't have been doing anything at all.. sorry guys/girls
<LjL-Card> it's okay, no one was badly hurt, and only a few ubuntu members were killed
<Dj-Wolf> that's odd i'm going to have to check it out and make sure there's nothing screwy with it
<Dj-Wolf> people got killed?
<LjL-Card> i'm kidding man
<Dj-Wolf> oh ok
<Dj-Wolf> i was like OH SNAP!
<Dj-Wolf> lol
<LjL-Card> note kidding not killing
<Dj-Wolf> i know
<Dj-Wolf> :oD
<Dj-Wolf> anyways i was going to talk to you guys anyways about it.. but i was setting other stuff up... i wasn't even thinking.. :o/
<LjL-Card> Dj-Wolf: well, i'm not an op in #ubuntu so i don't know if this can be acceptable, but if you'd like to test it again, i suggest you ask here first to get it muted, so in the worst case, it won't talk in the channel by mistake (and i expect the ops here would also want to know what it's doing and why you need to test it in #ubuntu)
<Dj-Wolf> basically i was making a script that helps with Ubuntu issues...
<Dj-Wolf> you would be able to dcc chat it and stuff
<Dj-Wolf> for info
<IdleOne> Dj-Wolf: I think it would fine if you put your bot in #ubuntu provided you can assure us that it won't relay from there to here. We don't need more noise :)
<Dj-Wolf> i will assure you it won't
<Dj-Wolf> i find the big in it
<Dj-Wolf> lol
<Dj-Wolf> uhh
<Dj-Wolf> i found the bug in the script
<Dj-Wolf> that's what i ment
<Dj-Wolf> wow
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-08
<bazhang> <raiz0> my hacking you kumpute bomb
<mneptok> anyone know the name of the binary for the Users and Groups app?
 * mneptok is having a brain fart
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [cat_woman_44] (~ircap@184.Red-81-39-118.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net)
<bazhang> PM bot?
<genii> @comment 59592 Spamming links to TheUnnamedDude in PM
<ubottu> Comment added.
<genii> bazhang: Looks like
<k1l_> bantracker shows alot of reports for ircap@
<LjL> bazhang: yes
<LjL> k1l_: that's just an mirc script
<bazhang> LjL, thanks
<Gallomimia> private message in #ubuntu going around<cat_woman_44> free show (only tooday) --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<LjL> hey, at least stay around to give us a chance to say "thank you"
<LjL> and by "thank you" i mean "we already know, thanks, no need to report it"
<LjL> which is what usually happens
 * genii sips and ponders the "Repair All" button
<zack_> #xubuntu-offtopic
<LjL-Card> that's an interesting way to join a channel
<LjL-Card> join another, type the name of the one you actually wanted, click on it, part the former? :P
<genii> Baby steps!
<zack_> im trying to mark a .jar file as an executable bit and chmod +x Minecraft.jar is not working and im stck of runing java -jar /home/karen/Desktop/Minecraft.jar
<k1l_> zack_: this is not a support channel.
<zack_> what is it
<k1l_> its the ubuntu op channel
<zack_> i joined #xubuntu
<k1l_> and you know what channel this is. you were here not long ago.
<zack_> i cant join #xubuntu it sends me here?
<k1l_> then there is a forward ban. anything you want to talk about?
<zack_> whats a <foward ban>
<k1l_> it redirects you in this channel when you joining #xubuntu
<zack_> i didnt do anything wrong
<k1l_> well, you were asking in a xubuntu channel how to install windows. then you evaded that ban. you got kicked in #ubuntu too.
<k1l_> dont you think you are spoiling enough time of volunteers? go and play somewhere else
<zack_> a long time ago
<k1l_> nope. all from february
<zack_> and im not banned from xubuntu
<genii> Yes, you are.
<k1l_> sure you are
<zack_> i mean ubuntu
<zack_> #ubuntu
<zack_> im there now
<k1l_> but you made trouble there too
<zack_> no i dident
<k1l_> stop trolling. stick to the guidelines. if you understand that come back and talk about the bans
<k1l_> !guidelines | zack_
<ubottu> zack_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zack_> i know guidlines
<k1l_> so you break the rules on purpose?
<zack_> i dont know what i broke
<zack_> im talking at #ubuntu now
<k1l_> you made you join #xubuntu while there was a ban. this is not only against our guidelines, that is against freenode policy
<Unit193> Then obey them.  You keep asking the same questions over and over, without listening to what the volunteers are saying.  Your question was answered, but you later came back with two different nicks asking yet again, the same question.  We do not like you wasteing our time.
<genii> Well, in #xubuntu when no one could immediately help you, you began to spam zeros and ones all over. Thats definitely a no-no.
<Unit193> Try reading the guidelines again, carefully, to see what you may have broken.
<Unit193> genii: Ah, missed that.
<zack_> no i listen to the volinteers and frankly have know idea what your talking about
<zack_> hello
<knome> zack_, start listening to ops.
<zack_> ok what about
<knome> zack_, unless you understand what you did wrong, i won't remove your ban.
<zack_> what ban and who are you refering to
<knome> the ban you have in #xubuntu
<zack_> i personaly dont care what ban you put on me and if you like you can sew me becuse i dont know what your talking about
<knome> ok, your ban won't be lifted.
<zack_> ok
<knome> if you want to resolve the ban, come here in 24 hours
<knome> and now please leave the channel as we have a non-idle policy here
<zack_> unlike you i have a life and wont be on here for 24 hrs
<knome> sure. now please leave.
<rww> zack_: I think everyone present has lives. There are 18 #xubuntu ops and one of you, though, so I guess it might seem otherwise :)
<LjL> speak for yourself
<rww> zack_: Anyways, as knome said, please come back tomorrow and we'll take a look.
<ignacio_> Hi all
<ignacio_> I got banned in #ubuntu
<ignacio_> and now kicked ..
<k1l> yes you did.
<k1l> and you just evaded the ban which is against the !guidelines and the freenode policy
<k1l> !guidelines | ignacio_
<ubottu> ignacio_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ignacio_> So I can't set my nicknme?
<k1l> read that and come back in 24h to talk about what you did and if the ban will stay
<ignacio_> ah I see.
<ignacio_> and sorry for thath. and I dont need the unban.
<ignacio_>  Thx.
<ignacio_> k1l: chat.sugarlabs.org
<ignacio_> if you want to know it
<LjL-BetaMale> ah this is cool because ignacio being involved with #ubuntu channels totally doesn't mean they'll be attacked daily during the coming months
<k1l> hm?
<LjL-BetaMale> i meant what i said, except the opposite... rww might know / want to explain / or not
 * rww gets out the LjL translator
<rww> k1l: #ubuntu gets constant bot attacks all of the time and if people are associated with it they get constant bot attacks too
#ubuntu-ops 2014-02-09
<LjL-BetaMale> uhm no
<LjL-BetaMale> what i meant is that ignacio is always in whatever channel happens to be attacked at any given time, and has consistently been for years
<rww> see this is why you shouldn't get me to explain your stuff
<rww> since idk who ignacio is
<LjL-BetaMale> good job being staff emeritus without a corresponding cloak because you hate authority!
<rww> it's actually more because I think cloaks are stupid. the only reason I have one is because I needed a static hostname to auth with that stupid werewolf bot thing
<Unit193> Would almost be nice to be able to umode -x per account, but that's a different cloak. :P
<rww> and now that I don't do anything important on the stupid werewolf bot thing I can't get rid of it because I told staff I'd keep it for a while ;(
<LjL-BetaMale> rww: so the problem is you'd feel bad if you asked to have it taken away because they were annoyed at you getting and dropping them every odd day?
<rww> yes
<rww> well, I don't think they said they were annoyed
<rww> but I told them I'd keep it anyway ;(
<LjL-BetaMale> rww: i've got an easy solution, troll somewhere, ban evade, have it forcibly removed
<rww> or i could connect from a gateway I guess
<rww> or I could make one of the opers that doesn't check user history do it
<LjL-BetaMale> rww: nick to rww` and then they'll do anything you want, out of feeling guilty?
<rww> lolol
<LjL-BetaMale> i wish i had logs that could tell me who originally k-lined me the first time i was on freenode
<rww> I'm glad I don't have logs of when I was on freenode years ago.
<LjL-BetaMale> do you want mine ;(
<LjL-BetaMale> cat .znc/user/ljl/moddata/log/*.log | grep "rww\|dax" | pastebinit
<LjL-BetaMale> aw wrong window
<rww> no ;(
<rww> also you don't have my nicks from back then ;(
<LjL-BetaMale> i guess it depends on how back then you mean ;(
<rww> very ;(
<LjL-BetaMale> in which case i probably was on ircnet to begin with, eh
<LjL-BetaMale> and you were just starting to learn how to write
<LjL-BetaMale> you did make some progress, by the way
<k1l> seems like zack is still not happy with the ban in xubuntu not resolved :/
<xubuntu420> knome_:
<xubuntu420> hello
<k1l> hi zack
<xubuntu420> hi
<xubuntu420> how do i change my nick
<k1l> this is not a funny channel where you can troll again. please only visit this channel if you actually want to talk about the bans and your behaviour
<xubuntu420> i do but i want to change my nickname
<k1l> you were told to come back in 24 hours. not in 2 hours
<xubuntu420> how do i resolve the stupid ban
<xubuntu420> i have time to kill and i thought this was a good way
<k1l> you ruined your chance last time. now come back tomorrow. and dont try to evade the bans again in the meantime
<xubuntu420> how do i change my nick
<xubuntu420> and knome wont talk to me
<k1l> i bet you sort that out, how to change the nick, before you come back in 24hours
<xubuntu420> who are you?
<xubuntu420> and i was told with in 24 hrs
<xubuntu420> knome_: hello
<Pici> And? That was 4 hours ago, not 24.
<k1l> xubuntu420: so we have to double the time you need to think about your actions and how you shold behave in the ubuntu channel to 48 hours?
<xubuntu420> no i mean knome told me within 24 hrs
<k1l> or do we need to extend that to one week?
<k1l> xubuntu420: after 24hours.
<Pici> <knome> if you want to resolve the ban, come here in 24 hours
<xubuntu420> i really dont care
<IdleOne> xubuntu420: knome did not say within
<k1l> xubuntu420: if you really dont care, go away and dont come back
<xubuntu420> how doyes he did
<xubuntu420> i mean yes he did
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<IdleOne> no, he didn't
<Pici> feel free to check the logs yourself.
<Pici> We're not going to go in circles.
<xubuntu420> no i have time to kill and i want to spend it here
<Pici> Well, we don't.
<k1l> xubuntu420: go and troll somewhere else.
<xubuntu420> whats troll
<xubuntu420> ?
<IdleOne> Please stop.
<xubuntu420> can we talk
<xubuntu420> stop what?
<IdleOne> This is just silly now. We don't want to talk to you before 2200UTC Feb 10, 2014.
<xubuntu420> comeon man
<IdleOne> please leave this channel now
<xubuntu420> why he said within
<IdleOne> he didn't. last time I tell you
<IdleOne> Please leave this channel now
<xubuntu420> he did at ##computer-help-chat
<IdleOne> we have nothing to do with that chanel
<IdleOne> channel
<xubuntu420> i know that
<IdleOne> great, please leave.
<IdleOne> Noskcaj: yup, we know :(
<IdleOne> thank you :)
<xubuntu420> know what
<IdleOne> is you nick Noskcaj ?
<Noskcaj> I was just joining to watch what happened
<LjL-Card> Noskcaj: that would be €10 please
<LjL-Card> 15 for the 3D version
<Noskcaj> :)
<LjL-Card> popcorn?
 * Noskcaj wonders if 3D irc is a thing
<Noskcaj> and yes, popcorn. I'm hungry
<LjL-Card> i... maybe it will be now that i thought of it ;(
<IdleOne> I would like a 64ounce coca cola please
<LjL-Card> i already thought of making something to replay logs in real time speed
<LjL-Card> i thought i'd call it ICR
<LjL-Card> like IRC, and VCR
<IdleOne> like a relay bot?
<LjL-Card> no not that
<LjL-Card> IdleOne: like, i often noticed that reading logs is painful, and i thought it was (mostly? partly?) because the experience is so different from actually seeing the conversation in real time on an IRC client
<LjL-Card> the pauses matter
<LjL-Card> and of course if something spans several channels, that totally matters
<LjL-Card> plus, if you're used to an irc client "experience", just less #blah.log ain't the same
<IdleOne> oh so you mean like a video
<LjL-Card> so, instead you just replay the logs... at full speed, or faster
<LjL-Card> no not quite
<LjL-Card> the logs are still stored as text
<LjL-Card> but there is a program to read them, that *simulates* being on a real IRC client and reading them in real time
<IdleOne> but played back at the same speed as the text was recorded
<LjL-Card> (or maybe faster... VCR's have fast forward too!)
<LjL-Card> yes
<LjL-Card> but you can still switch channels by clicking on the tabs, etc
<IdleOne> that might be something fun to play with
<Pici> theres a word for it...
<Pici> I can't remember what it is though
<LjL-Card> Pici: madness?
<LjL-Card> anyway it's one of those things i've thought about for years, and in the time i spent thinking about it, i could have written like three different implementations of it ;(
<Pici> I think we've discussed it a few times
<Pici> I keep wanting to say 'scrobble' is the word, but thats not right.
<LjL-Card> Pici, i think we should form a committee to draft a process to draw a ballot on the word we should use for the concept we will be defining for an eventual implementation
<LjL-Card> pici: speaking of which, https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00281.html
<LjL-Card> (spoilers: the outcome was D)
<rww> tl;dr: if nobody does anything sneaky, it'll come out 4-4 systemd-upstart, and Bdale will tiebreak for systemd
<LjL-Card> and i don't mind, i like D
<Pici> no surprise, slangasek votes for upstart
<Pici> anyway, I forked AttackProtector, shoved redis in there instead of making it handle the event databse itself and it seems to be passing all the unit tests
<rww> no surprise, slangasek votes for further discussion, then upstart **
<rww> at least he ranked systemd third
<k1l> at least there is some tactical voting on one side and some tactical vote-starting on the other :)
<rww> latest vote's been relatively free of tactical anything, thankfully
<ka> hello now can we talk about that ban
<k1l> ka aka zack, what part of " <IdleOne> This is just silly now. We don't want to talk to you before 2200UTC Feb 10, 2014." did you not understand?
<ka> i want to speak with knome
<k1l> come back after that mentioned timeframe. if you show you are not capable of rules and decisions there might be no need to talk anyway. since the ban will not be lifted since the chance you dont follow the guidelines is too high.
<Pici> ka: is this regarding a ban in #ubuntu or #xubuntu?
<k1l> so come back after that deadline
<Pici> ka: or some other non Ubuntu channel?
<k1l> ka: and dont disturb the support channel #ubuntu while we made it clear to you quite often now what you should do
<ka> there is no deadline thats what i want to talk about
<Pici> k1l: may I?
<k1l> Pici: go ahead
<Pici> ka: what do you mean by 'deadline;?
<ka> thats what he said
<Pici> ka: I'm sorry, I'm not getting you.  knome said to come back in 24 hours, which part of that is confusing you?
<ka> the fact he told me the oppisite
<Pici> ka: Well, knome isn't around right now, and we are going off the logs that we can see.
<ka> ok
<Pici> ka: if you could please part now, knome will review the logs here when he returns.
<ka> i will wait thankyou verry much
<IdleOne> ka: please read the topic for this channel
<ka> ok well im gonna not chat at all il just be here ok
<IdleOne> no, not ok. Please leave now and knome will review the logs when he returns
<ka> ok
<Pici> fyi, zack was in #kubuntu a little bit ago asking about proxies
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu CaptainPorn porn spam link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hitsujiTMO> gino_ in #ubuntu spamming DCC SENDs
<k1l_> gino_ left, could anyone confirm?
<ubottu> In ubottu, jhutchins said: gnome-shell is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<AlanBell> !gnome-shell
<AlanBell> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<AlanBell> well installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop certainly works
<zack_> #xubuntu
<knome> zack_, yes, you are banned from that channel
<zack_> why
<knome> you were told not to repeat questions again and again
<knome> also, you didn't listen when you were told to stop something
<zack__> why do you people cate if i ask a question anyway
<knome> zack_, we don't care if you ask a support question, but we care if we've told you the answer and you keep on asking, flooding the channel and behaving aggressively against volunteers.
<knome> zack_, do you know understand why you are banned?
<zack__> knome:_ btw idleone is one of the most aragent people ive ever chatted with
<knome> please let's not divert this discussion away from your ban.
<zack__> i dont
<knome> zack__, i have just told you.
<zack__> why
<knome> zack_, if you don't understand that, i'd recommend reading the channel guidelines and my explanation again.
<zack__> ok you guys are crazy becuse i didnt do anything wrong
<zack__> and i know the guidelines
<knome> if you don't understand why you are banned, i can't remove your ban at this point, because there is no reason to believe you wouldn't breach the guidelines again.
<zack__> i know the guidelines
<knome> please leave this channel and come back when you understand what you've done wrong, and when you really want to resolve the ban.
<knome> zack__, please leave the channel.
<zack__> why i dont even understand why you banned me
<knome> zack__, i have explained that to you in this channel today.
<zack__> can you again
<knome> zack__, if you want to resolve your ban today, i would start by reading what i have told you.
<zack__> i did
<knome> 1) keep asking the same question again even if you got an answer
<knome> 2) flood the channel with 0 and 1, even if you were told to stop
<knome> 3) not listening to the ops
<knome> 4) acting aggressively towards the op
<zack__> why cant i ask a question i need them to explain it to me
<knome> 5) ban evading with another connection
<zack__> what is that
<knome> zack__, unless you can't understand the first five, let's not even go into that.
<zack__> 0 and 1 are binary code
<knome> that's irrelevant. you were asked to stop pasting it, and you didn't.
<zack__> pasteing what i dont understand unless you can explain
<knome> clearly, you seem to have the same problems as previously: not being able to follow instructions, or understand simple explanations
<knome> ok, this is leading nowhere.
<knome> please come back in 24 hours, if you want to resolve the ban.
<knome> meanwhile, please part this channel as we still have a non-idling policy here.
<knome> i would also advise not to drag any more people into this, it will only make resolving your ban harder.
<zack__> you are an irragant control freak and i hope that you never unban me just so you can prouve a stupid point
<knome> please leave the channel or we will have to remove you
<zack__> you are being ridiclous
<k1l_> zack__: as long as you prove you cant even follow simple rules, we cant trust in you to follow the guidelines, hence you are not allowed back into the channels.
<zack__> i dont care anymore
<zack__> its an irc channal ok
<zack__> not a school
<k1l_> zack__: we have rules to form a friendly enviroment. you are breaking the rules. dont blame us.
<rww> zack__: It's a relatively large IRC channel. It needs some rules to keep everyone friendly and to stop the channel from being useless for support.
<zack__> you are interfearing with a convercation
<zack__> and im the rude one
<rww> zack__: So yes, it's not a school, but it needs rules for a relatively similar purpose (so that people can learn effectively)
<LjL-DeltaMale> zack__: interfering* conversation*
<zack__> why cant you exsept the fact that i did one little thing
<LjL-DeltaMale> (just in case you still thought it wasn't a school, you know)
<LjL-DeltaMale> can't* except*
<Myrtti> accept*
<rww> zack__: most of the delay here has been because of your behavior after being banned, I gather
<rww> zack__: in multiple channels
<LjL-DeltaMale> Myrtti: oh sorry, i was in dumb spellchecker mode. i'll switch to grammar checker mode ;(
<zack__> what do you people have to do with me and any thing i do
<rww> zack__: Anyways. How about we do as knome said, and spend 24 hours thinking about the reasons they outlined so that when you come back this conversation can be more productive. Maybe the human spellcheckers will go away in the meantime.
<zack__> im not going to spend 24 hrs thinking what i did to get blamed for a stupid mis understanding on the internet ok
<rww> that's unfortunate
<knome> rww, thanks
<rww> @comment 59626 zack__ once again failing to consider our reasoning for his #xubuntu ban, getting combatative about multiple ops talking, attempting to deflect blame for everything onto us, 24h
<ubottu> Comment added. 59626 will be removed after 1 day.
<knome> and thanks.
<LjL-DeltaMale> combatative, eh
<bazhang> -at
<LjL-DeltaMale> i think it's some internet meme and he meant it
<IdleOne> the bot is going to remove the comment :P
<rww> I apologize for using words that you clearly didn't understand the meaning of and confusing you both.
<LjL-DeltaMale> well i only speak english
<rww> Well, you speak French too iirc, which I think may be the problem. You perhaps got English mixed up with a language that has an "officially" correct version.
<rww> and of course, since the French do it, we can't ;(
<LjL-DeltaMale> allora parlerò italiano, tanto per me vale come inglese
<rww> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LjL-DeltaMale> sì, è inglese
<LjL-DeltaMale> sto parlando inglese
<Flannel> No, orlando is in florida, not england.
<LjL-DeltaMale> zut alors
<LjL-DeltaMale> j'parle pas avec toi
<rww> Flannel: you are interfearing with a convercation
<LjL-DeltaMale> ^
<Flannel> rww: I fear most converse cat ions, especially the ones I'm in the middle of.  I prefer dog ions.
<rww> wow, much chemistry
<ka> can we please resolve this
<knome> ka, no, please come back in 24 hours. and please stop ban evading.
<ka> ok but i want to lower time to 3 hrs but i sware i will comply ok
<knome> no.
<ka> why not
<ka> ill comply
<knome> comply to the requirement of being 24 hours away then, and after that, we can discuss your ban again
<ka> no come on im trying to be reasonable here im not waiting 24hrs for  an irc channal ok im sorry but thats ridiculous
<knome> i consider myself reasonable as is. please leave the channel now and come back in 24 hours.
<ka> dont play that card on me
<ka> comon tough guy
<ka> #xubuntu
<Flannel> ka: You're right, 24 hours is ridiculous.  Please come back in 48h and we'll discuss it then.
<ka> your not knome i dont listen to you sorry
<knome> i value the change in your attitude, but the decision keeps. and yes, Flannel is probably right.
<knome> please leave the channel immediately and i'm fine with talking you in 24 hours.
<ka> im trying so we can colaberate ok
<knome> otherwise, it's best to extend the period to 48 hours
<ka> i have nothing but time
<knome> right, so come back in 48 hours then.
<knome> now please leave the channel
<ka> you can make it 1000 hrs and it would not be a diffrence
<IdleOne> alright
<IdleOne> 1000 hours it is
<Flannel> That's like a month and a quarter.
<IdleOne> @comment 59629 1000 hours because zack doesn't care how long he is banned for
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> @duration 59629, 1000h
<ubottu> 59629 will be removed after 1 month and 1 week.
<k1l_> dilligafoo (~nodebot@adsl-074-185-021-175.sip.clt.bellsouth.net)  joining again after Flannel removed the bot before
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-02
<sameer-isa> Hello
<sameer-isa> My bouncer is banned from #ubuntu.
<sameer-isa> I would like to clarify that it is used by many people.
<sameer-isa> So I am unsure why it is banned.
<IdleOne> You will have to talk to the admins of the bouncer and ask them to come here and discuss getting it unbanned.
<sameer-isa> okay
<sameer-isa> in the meantime, can I connect from my own computer?
<IdleOne> I see no reason why not
<sameer-isa> okay
<sameer-isa> thanks
<IdleOne> Make sure to follow the guidelines
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sameer-isa> ok
<IdleOne> If you would be so kind as to /part this channel.
<sameer-isa> ok
<k1l> <yecril71pl> The 1st monitor is connected using a cable that clicks when I plug it in.
<k1l> must be trolling. as a opensuse member
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> AkivaAvraham called the ops in #ubuntu (Joy23)
<DJones> klined
<rww> Pici: optrusty has history
<Pici> rww: I'm aware.
<rww> k
<ninedragon> hello just curious why I am banned in #ubuntu ?
<Pici> ninedragon: I'm not seeing anything that would prevent you from joining.  What message are you getting?
<ninedragon> #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)
<rww> we'd need your IP address to answer your question, then
<ninedragon> hmm Im using a cloak though
<rww> IP address bans apply through cloaks
<ninedragon> actually this chan looks safe ok my ip is 206.248.132.215
<rww> @btlogin
<ninedragon> oh wait Im using my znc, 192.99.24.168
<rww> k1l banned it on Jan 20th due to persistent abuse from that IP range.
<rww> who's your znc provider?
<ninedragon> openshells
<ninedragon> oh wait the 20th that may have been my CTCP issue
<rww> nope, it was someone else on the same range
<ninedragon> yeah my znc was sending a CTCP reply everytime someone did /me in a channel
<ninedragon> completely bewildering why but it has been long since fixed
<ninedragon> I had the same thing in 2 other chans
<ninedragon> had to get unbanned and troubleshoot etc
<ninedragon> ah well openshells has only the one ip
 * rww nods
<ninedragon> the admins are quite active though
<rww> I'm pondering logs now to see if we can tighten up the ban a bit, stand by
<ninedragon> they banned a troll named "cholby" going by the nick olent just recently
<ninedragon> ok np :D
<rww> ninedragon: try joining again?
<ninedragon> yay all set! thanks :D
<rww> you're welcome, thanks for the info :)
<rww> @mark #ubuntu-ops ninedragon 192.99.24.168 is a ZNC service named openshells / IRC channel: #openshells. Tightening +b *!*@192.99.24.* to +b *!*@192.99.24.177/29 because all the problem users I see in my logs are .177 or higher, and .168 runs an ident so it's not the same service that got the IP range banned
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ninedragon> great work :D
<rww> @comment 66039 correcting 65880. see also 65877, 65875. reason for correction is at 66040
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-03
<ubottu> In ubottu, SAND_DUNE_AHMED said: hey baby baby my name is AHMED baby baby im from dubai baby 35 male baby whats ur a/s/l baby so give me some lovin baby and flirt with me, give me ur kik and snapchat baby
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, lfrlucas said: ubottu: That is the wrong bug. I'm refering to "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)"
<k1l> !guidelines > AkivaAvraham
<k1l> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu AkivaAvraham told in pm again to not spam all ubuntu channels for announcements.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <bottazzini> fanno: I will give you some tips that you should NEVER try to see if it will work out ok ?
<bazhang> this sounds awful
<genii> ghost in therir ubuntu...what?
<Pici> genii: the recent libc6 vulnerability was dubbed GHOST, for some reason
<h00k> because spooky!
<Pici> mulder?
<bazhang> redrum
<genii> Pici: Thanks for the clarification :)
<k1l> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> k1l, the movie 'the shining'
<k1l> ah, thought you were talking about the pm abuse guy, which names similar to that sometimes
<rww> Pici: because vulnerabilities without stupid names don't get media attention@
<bazhang> <rictoo> guys i have a question, i dont know why gerrafes are dumb stupid long horses
<DJones> Thats only the watcher/viewer thats too stupid to understand the long horse
<bazhang> haha
<DJones> Ater a day with depot managers reviewing their figures & howto improve them, I have little patience for the idiot brigade at the moment
<DJones> My solution of a 12 gauge doesn't seem to be legal
<genii> Just keep the safety on
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-04
<rww> I note that "gerrafes are dumb stupid long horses" is a stupid reddit meme.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ame said: ubottu:which one is better??IS it ACL or using chmod??
<teward> please burn IM_AHMED_FAROOQ from the #ubuntu channel - they're sending PMs to users asking for asl, flirting, etc. and probably not to just me.
<bazhang> thanks
<k1l> teward: thanks. looking into it
<teward> you're welcome.
<Pici> k1l: Looks like a few mentions of the same behavior in #freenode
<k1l> that user is known to make issues
<k1l> but i suspect one of our trolls behind that
<bazhang> third IP address in as many days
<bazhang> same R U HOT CHIX msg
<k1l> well, its the abuse pm guy, obviously
<k1l> using open proxies
<k1l> he really needs a real hobby, if his life is that boring
<bazhang> that ! 0 ps call is late
<Pici> yeesh "wget -qO ee rt.cx/ee && sudo bash ee"
<Unit193> ...This isn't a good script.
<bazhang> doit4manoplzthxbaikk
<bazhang> ultra-twitspk
<Pici> at least it seems to use apt
<bazhang> f install yes /opt
<Unit193> Pici: Calls a couple apt commands and runs them in the background, greeat race condition.
<Pici> Unit193: gross
<bazhang> !optomatrix
<Pici> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Pici> bazhang: close
<bazhang> I know
<bazhang> there was one other
<Pici> umm
<Pici> ubuntu ultimate?
<Myrtti> you're all mad as hatters
<bazhang> utlimatxi yeah
<bazhang> el k y wanted to ban anyone who even mentioned it
<bazhang> speaking of the madhatter, saw a great docu on edward dodson
<k1l> nickserv and chanserv seem to lag since some time now.
<Unit193> CTCP PING reply from NickServ: 0.321 seconds
<k1l> well, it takes some time for me if i request op in a channel from chanserv or want some account infos from nickserv
<k1l> could be some slow db
<Unit193> More likely different servers.
<bazhang> services are insanely slow of late
<bazhang> past two three days
<Unit193> Try asimov?
<bazhang> tack!
<Pici> takk!
<bazhang> doubt usuario is much of a norwegian speaker
<bazhang> hehe
<rww> "past two three days" it's regularly been taking ~10 seconds for ChanServ to op me for a while now
<rww> which doesn't really bother me, but yeah, it's longer than the last few days
<bazhang> perhaps upping my coffee intake has slowed time
<genii> like on Futurama
<rww> if coffee intake affects time perception, genii is probably The Doctor by now
<genii> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-05
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (MicroWanker ban requested)
<ubottu> LinStatSDR called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Arab_Aspie> I would appreciate it if you unban me in the main channel. I apologize for what I have done.
<Arab_Aspie> k1l_ ^
<ikonia> why do you want access to the channel ?
<ikonia> you don't appear to have any ubuntu need and just want to post troll links ?
<Arab_Aspie> It helped me once.
<ikonia> why do you want access now ?
<k1l_> Arab_Aspie: i will not unban you today, since i dont trust you to not immediately start with that again.
<Arab_Aspie> today?
<k1l_> Arab_Aspie: and since no other op seems to see it another way come back in the next days. thanks
<Arab_Aspie> Oh wow ...
<Arab_Aspie> I was only joking...
<Arab_Aspie> Why would I start it again
<Arab_Aspie> ?!
<ikonia> because you did it in other channels too
<ikonia> suggesting your intention was to cause a problem/spam channels
<ikonia> so you did it on purpose, so as you don't need to use #ubuntu at this time, I'd rather you just sayed out and talked to us when you really do need something
<ikonia> thats just my opinion though
<Arab_Aspie> So when I need something you would unban me and then you would ban me again until I need something then?
<Arab_Aspie> lol
<ikonia> do you have a need to use #ubuntu ?
<Arab_Aspie> Why aren't you giving me any choice?
<ikonia> do you have a need to use #ubuntu ?
<Arab_Aspie> If I wanted to know things about my operating system...
<ikonia> at this moemnt in time do you need to use #ubuntu yes/no
<Arab_Aspie> Maybe? :/
<ikonia> yes or no
<Arab_Aspie> Why? You would only unban me when I need it?
<ikonia> ok - lets leave it there then
<Arab_Aspie> I would like to learn new stuff about it so why not
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> because you joined to troll
<ikonia> thats why not
<Arab_Aspie> No
<ikonia> so unless you have a need to use the chanel - I don't want you using it
<Arab_Aspie> I haven't joined to troll
<ikonia> 10:33 < Arab_Aspie> #bakchodi is a fun place where you can troll all you want. Join it and start trolling! ;)
<ikonia> please tell me how that is not trolling
<Arab_Aspie> I told you it helped me once
<ikonia> you joined a channel with 1600 users in and told them to join a channel to troll it
<ikonia> you did this in other channels on the freenode network too
<Arab_Aspie> I won't do it again
<ikonia> so it's clear your intention is not to use the channels but to invite people to troll and cause a problem
<Arab_Aspie> No, not really
<Arab_Aspie> I rarely do that anyway
<Arab_Aspie> Please give me a choice
<Arab_Aspie> Why do you have to ban immediately?
<ikonia> you've done this before
<ikonia> using the nickname "I_am_bored"
<ikonia> so lets not waste any more time
<Arab_Aspie> Oh
<Arab_Aspie> I don't remember well
<ikonia> I suggest you find somewhere else to "learn"
<ikonia> it was only a few days ago
<Arab_Aspie> Please unban me
<ikonia> so I think I'd rather you stopped using the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> I don't believe what you say
<ikonia> your intention appear to be trying to cause a problem
<ikonia> so find another channel
<Arab_Aspie> No, I don't want to cause any problems
<Arab_Aspie> I don't get it
<ikonia> what is not clear
<Arab_Aspie> Why didn't you kick me that time
<Arab_Aspie> instead of banning?
<ikonia> stop wasting time
<ikonia> please leave and find another channel
<Arab_Aspie> No
<ikonia> @mark Arab_Aspie #ubuntu-ops toll - same person as I_Am_Bored
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Curious_M> Hi
<ikonia> hello
<kaplan> hi guys
<ikonia> hello
<kaplan> A friend of mine was errnously banned in #ubuntu and from here, can you unban her?
<k1l> so you are showing us now all the fake accounts you made on freenode? i think the staffers might be interessted in that, too
<ikonia> kaplan: please ask her to join this channel and we'll work it through with her
<ikonia> k1l: it's not a problem, I'm talking to the IRCCloud staff at the moment
<k1l> good
<kaplan> She says she is banned from here too
<ikonia> what is the users name
<ikonia> as I suspect they have many nicknames
<kaplan> Arab_Aspie
<ikonia> sorry - that's not open for discussion
<ikonia> kaplan: please inform your friend they will not be unbanned
<ikonia> you can /part the channel now
<kaplan> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> kaplan: it will not be discussed with someone else
<ikonia> only the usr
<ikonia> user
<ikonia> Curious_M: do you need something ?
<k1l> hi J[]
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Curious_M user kaplan Arab_Aspie same user - reported to irccloud
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<J[]> what did he/she do?
<k1l> J[]: acted again against the guidelines to spoil the supportchannel run by volunteers. so we are not the trashbin for people who are bored.
<k1l> J[]: is there anything we can do for you, besides that ban, that will not be lifted?
<J[]> was he/she spamming?
<k1l> yes. and not the first time.
<J[]> fair enough
<k1l> so where channel are you and them from?
<k1l> *which
<J[]> lol she is just one bored 16 year old, new to linux.
<J[]> p.sure she is harmless
<k1l> dont blame us for her actions.
<J[]> yeah i understand
<k1l> if she cant act according to the guidelines because she is bored, its not out fault, that she is banned now.
<J[]> shd have just set +q
<k1l> nope
<k1l> if you all know here why didnt you just make sure she doesnt ruin other channels?
<k1l> dont blame us
<k1l> repeating trolling and spamming in #ubuntu is not "come on, that was just fun, she is bored, let her in again to troll again"
<k1l> so is there anything else you want to talk about, besides telling us to let users troll there and plan that in other channels?
<ikonia> so the multiple identities are about to kick off in #ubuntu-offtopic I suspect
<ikonia> this happened with the I_AM_Bored user
<ikonia> looks like it's the same with this id too
<jpds> kaplan: Hello again.
<kaplan> jpds, Why can't Arab_Aspie not contest the ban here?
<k1l> kaplan: we explained to them, that since its not the first time of breaking the guidelines there is no unban today.
<jpds> kaplan: Already explained that to them.
<k1l> kaplan: all the drama afterwards is not going to help anyway
<kaplan> but she hasn't been banned before?
<kaplan> This is her first time
<k1l> kaplan: dont blame us for actions of them.
<kaplan> I think you are mistaking her for the wrong person
<k1l> kaplan: dont blame us
<kaplan> fine
<k1l> its her in the first place to stick to the guidelines.
<kaplan> But she didn't break any rules as far as I am aware
<k1l> its not us making the problem here. if she did act according to the guidelines we would not have to kick or ban her. so now telling us we are doing a failure is not the way its getting better
<k1l> kaplan: than she did not tell you the truth
<kaplan> Hmmn, I'm not sure
<kaplan> Did you mistake her for the nick changing troll?
<k1l> kaplan: just because she is bored is no reason to spoil the support channel, again. since its not the first issue the ban is justified.
<k1l> kaplan: nope.
<kaplan> alright, I guess I have a misunderstanding
<kaplan> bye
<Arab_Aspie> Thanks
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops Arab_Aspie evading a ban by setting up yet another irccloud account
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, jsmith-argotec said: ubottu: 3.3 is the updated version
<rww> @comment 66092 twitcoin spammer and scammer, 1d
<ubottu> Comment added. 66092 will be removed after 1 day.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-06
<HFSPLUS> HELLO!
<HFSPLUS> !ops
<phunyguy> le sigh
<rww> Destine, ninedragon: Per our channel /topic, please don't idle in here, as we like to keep the channel clear for when people have questions. If you're interested in what goes on, there are public logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com . Thanks :)
<Destine> rww, OK. Thanks.
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (david__ malicious commmand suggestions, ban requested)
<ikonia> dealt with
<k1l> seems like the school again
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> bazhang: 12.04.2 was an older point release
<Pici> and that kernel version is in-line with what is in the precise repositories
<bazhang> Pici, with the 3.20 kernel?
<Pici> rmadison linux: linux | 3.2.0-23.36   | precise          | source
<Pici> 3.2.0, not 3.20
<bazhang> huge misread, my bad
<Pici> np :)
<bazhang> the 'yo sista' distracted me
<Pici> I actually wanted to see where they kept the old isos anyway, since it isn't immediately clear on cdimage.u.c
<bazhang> <vikas> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<bazhang> dont apt-add and add-app work the same
<bazhang> erp ugh
<bazhang> add-apt
<Pici> bazhang: actually, I'm pretty sure that add-apt and apt-add both work
<bazhang> how could the software centre have a PPA for vikas to search
<bazhang> Version 5:84ubuntu4 is kde-plasma-desktop
<bazhang> wouldnt a ppa be redundant
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (spider__)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-07
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ben64 said: !nounity is Ubuntu 12.04 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 14.04 and up, install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. On 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<rww> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<rww> umm
<Jordan_U> @mark #ubuntu PSGroup41 Constantly asking questions about arcane shells, refuses to explain what their end goal is.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> PSGroup41> Ben64: is the command, md5sum /etc/issue, a safe command?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: I think that's a reasonable question. They don't understand the command, so it's reasonable to be warry of running it.
<Jordan_U> (I wish more people thought that way)
<bazhang> seems odd how secretive he is being
<Jordan_U> Using csh however, that's just insanity.
<Jordan_U> Indeed.
<bazhang> the number is: 4.10
<bazhang> if he cannot give something as simple as that, it's hard to give any kind of support at all
<rww> one of my professors at uni used csh and tried to get us to use it
<rww> csh is odd.
<ubottu> In ubottu, c31r2g said: What is LTS
<k1l_> hi ninedragon anything we can do for you?
<hggdh> been idling since Feb 2nd, when a ban/mute was removed
<ikonia> just remove him then
<hggdh> Ido not have direct ops access here, would rather have someone with it do the remove
<hggdh> ikonia: thank you
<ikonia> http://imgur.com/4fmWv7E
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> old pastebin buffer, sorry
<k1l_> @mark #ubuntu Novice201y first starts discussion about ubuntu is spyware then advertises elementaryOS
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> <ilhami> who cares moron <ilhami> there is always #linux <ilhami> what help did I get from you anyway?
<k1l_> after getting help the whole day :/
<ilhami> who is the channel owner?
<ikonia> there are a team of operators
<ikonia> they moderate the channel
<ikonia> this channel contains them
<ikonia> (check the /topic for info )
<ilhami> where is the channel owner?
<ikonia> please read what I said
<ilhami> I dont care about operators. I asked for the channel owner
<ikonia> the people who maintain the channel are here in this channel
<ikonia> there is no "one" owner
<ilhami> oh ok.
<ikonia> ok - we can't help you then, please leave the channel.
<ilhami> just shut up ikonia. nobody woke you up
<hggdh> ah well. I wonder why they behave this way
<k1l_> imho its: i do it my way and just dont care others or rules
<hggdh> add to it "I do not talk with minions, only with the master"
<k1l_> "i am gonna buy this company and will fire you" :)
<hggdh> heh
<ilhami> ??
<ilhami> why was I banned again?
<ilhami> stop kicking me
<ikonia> then grow up
<ikonia> you are banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> trying to evade gets you banned again
<ilhami> evade ban?
<ilhami> hah you banned me while I was not identified?
<ikonia> you are banned
<ikonia> you know what you are doing
<ikonia> you are trying to get around the ban
<ilhami> that's not my problem
<ilhami> No I am not.
<ikonia> ok - then please leave
<ilhami> I did nothing.
<ikonia> you are banned
<ikonia> don't try to join again please
<ilhami> unban me.
<ikonia> no
<ilhami> yes
<ilhami> why not?
<ikonia> not until your attitude and interactions change
<hggdh> +1
<k1l_> ilhami: you are banned and you were ban evading and instantly starting to make drama again. since you seem to not want to act according to the guidelines and code of conduct you are banned. so stay away from #ubuntu
<ikonia> when you want to talk politely with people - we can talk
<ilhami> I am polite.
<ilhami> you muted me for no reason.
<ikonia> you are not
<ilhami> I usually am. Just not when you piss me off deliberately.
<ikonia> no one is trying to annoy you
<ikonia> however your attitude is not one we welcome in #ubuntu
<ilhami> I told you it's a bad habit that I have.
<ikonia> no problem
<ilhami> I will work on it.
<hggdh> ilhami: I have seen nothing in this channel showing you as polite.
<ikonia> however calling people names in pm isn't really acceptable
<ikonia> and hten your attitude of "don't care about ops"
<ilhami> Ok I care about ops.
<ilhami> I take back that statement.
<ikonia> your attitude isn't one we want sadl
<ikonia> sadly
<ilhami> what attitude?
<ikonia> what I would say is read the ubuntu channel guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ilhami> Ok unban me and I will read them.
<ikonia> take a day or so to digest them and think about how you approach the channels
<ikonia> come back here and we can look at removing your ban
<ilhami> It's funny. Other channels dont have that many problems with me.
<ikonia> not really interested in the other channels
<ilhami> Why do you suddenly have a problem?
<ilhami> It's because you have something against me personally.
<ikonia> no-one has a problem
<ikonia> just asking you to read the rules of the channels - think about it and come back to talk it through with us
<ikonia> nothing else
<ilhami> I will read them now
<ilhami> in 10 minutes you will unban me.
<ikonia> I'd like you to take a good few hours to digest them please
<ikonia> and think about how you intereact with people after reading them please.
<ilhami> I am a fast digester. don't worry
<ikonia> I'm not worried
<ikonia> you'll have a few hours to digest it at least
<ilhami> why a few hours?
<ilhami> is 20 minutes not enough?
<ikonia> because I'd like you to take a few hours to digest and calm down
<ikonia> then approach this with a fresh attitude please.
<ilhami> I am down again.
<hggdh> ilhami: let me be clearer: (1) please read the guidelines; (2) wait a few hours while digesting it and our dialog here and at #ubuntu; (3) come back
<ilhami> I won't attack anyone as I said.
<ikonia> ok - well then it should be easy to make clear to comply with what hggdh has requested then please.
<ilhami> hggdh, I dont need 2-3 hours to digest a few guidelines.
<hggdh> ilhami: this is not optional.
<ilhami> hggdh, it should be.
<hggdh> OK. Are we done now?
<ikonia> yes
<ilhami> Not really. :)
<hggdh> ilhami: please leave the channel, and return, say, tomorrow. We will try again.
<ikonia> ilhami: we are, you have the instructions on what we'd like you to do please,
<ilhami> I will be back in 2-3 hours
<ilhami> that's my last offer :)
<ikonia> it's not a negotiation
<ilhami> you said a couple of hours yourself
<ikonia> I did
<ilhami> yeah then let's stick to that.
<ilhami> later :)
<ikonia> I have no issue with that
<ilhami> good ikonia :) take care
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops ilhami bad attitude, rude to people in pm, rude to people in the channel, given guidelines and come back in 2 - 3 hours to re-discuss when he knows how to use the channel
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * hggdh projects no change in behaviour
<ikonia> as long as the attitude is gone and he at least trys to not use enter, I don't see a problem
<hggdh> I agree
<ikonia> I suspect it won't change though
<k1l_> it didnt change since 2013 when he was kicked and warned 4 times too
<ilhami> hello ops
<ilhami> ikonia, can you unban me now?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-02-08
<bazhang> his use of the word 'screen' makes his question a bit confusing
<ikonia> yes
<ilhami> hey
<ilhami> now one day has gone
<ilhami> can you remove my ban nowW?+++
<ilhami> I have some serious problems with my ubuntu dist.
<k1l> i dont think the case for unban is that the user got an issue. its more about the behaviour of the user
<ilhami> :)
<ilhami> ikonia, bazhang
<IdleOne> ilhami: Why were you banned in the first place?
<ilhami> IdleOne, dunno. They didnt like my behavior. They thought i used enter as punctuaction.
<IdleOne> Do you think perhaps they were correct?
<ilhami> Nope. I am not a bad person.
<IdleOne> I don't think they said you were bad person
<k1l> !hes
<k1l> !enablement stack
<k1l> !enablementstack is The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubottu> I'll remember that, k1l
<IdleOne> !enablementstack
<ubottu> enablementstack is The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IdleOne> !no enablementstack is <reply> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> !enablementstack
<k1l> i dont know the syntax to remove the first stuff.
<k1l> ah yes
<IdleOne> !enablementstack
<IdleOne> meh, rate limit
<k1l> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<IdleOne> there we go
<k1l> yep, looks good. thanks
<IdleOne> !ltse
<IdleOne> ubottu: ltse is <alias> enablementstack
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ilhami> when will I get unbanned?
<ilhami> ikonia, bazhang, IdleOne
<ilhami> k1l
<bazhang> ilhami, hi
<bazhang> ilhami, you need something? respond
<ilhami> I am banned from #ubuntu
<ilhami> bazhang.
<ilhami> they said they would remove the ban today.
<bazhang> ilhami, who said that, why were you banned
<ilhami> I was banned because they felt I was too provoking. Dunno.
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> you had no ubuntu issues, just asking for the channel owners
<bazhang> and then you started cursing out those answering you
<bazhang> since you have no ubuntu support issues ilhami why would you need to be unbanned there
<ilhami> bazhang, I do have some.
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #channel list   ilhami
<bazhang> ilhami, that will tell you the channel owners
<ilhami> bazhang, okay. But can you unban me now?
<bazhang> ilhami, no
<ilhami> Why not?
<ilhami> They said one day.
<ilhami> They said "come back tomorrow".
<bazhang> come back here , to discuss
<bazhang> not come back here , you are unbanned
<ilhami> I am not unbanned. Just tried.
<bazhang> correct
<ilhami> it should happen within a few hours I expect.
<bazhang> no
<ilhami> yes. that's what they said.
<bazhang> the ban stays.
<ilhami> for how long?
<bazhang> there is no set time
<ilhami> so when can I expect to be unbanned?
<bazhang> ilhami, since you have trouble remaining on topic, cursing out others for no reason, I dont feel confident in unbanning you at this time
<ilhami> cursing?
<ilhami> is saying "moron" cursing?
<bazhang> yes
<ilhami> No it's not.
<ilhami> and I was on topic. Since when is 14.04 not supported by Ubuntu?
<ilhami> since when was it outdated? I had Ubuntu questions but they were ignored.
<bazhang> name-calling, cursing, telling people to shut up <--never welcome
<ilhami> and I said I would stop that.
<bazhang> it was stopped, yes
<ilhami> good and I won't do it again.
<bazhang> correct, as you are banned
<ilhami> I have been banned for a day now.
<ilhami> I think that's pretty fair for saying one bad word.
<bazhang> and the bans stays until such time we feel you can responsible use the channel
<bazhang> which is not now
<ilhami> and I just told you I can.
<ilhami> so when will you ever know if I can?
<ilhami> and how?
<ilhami> if I can't prove it somehow?
<bazhang> try askubuntu.com and the ubuntuforums for your supprt needs at this time ilhami
<ilhami> bazhang, answer my question.
<ilhami> how do you expect me to prove my maturity to you?
<bazhang> ilhami, the ban stays. it will not be lifted now. use those resources listed above
<ilhami> I will evade the ban :)
<ilhami> bye
<ilhami> I will change my nick as well.
<ilhami> and use another ip
<bazhang> bye
<ilhami> yep
<ilhami> see you in #ubuntu
<k1l_> wincus: jonwincus hi, can we help you?
<ikonia> wincus: are you there ?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-08
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (kgjd threats)
<valorie> so how do I fix an out-of-date ubottu factoid?
<ikonia> edit it
<ikonia> hang on, let me get the web page
<ikonia> it's useful
<ikonia> https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> have a go
<ikonia> wrong link,
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> ooh, the wiki is down
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots/Plugins
<ikonia> scroll down to the encylopedia bit
<ikonia> that page looks screwed up at the top :(
<ikonia> our documentation is a mess and the ubottu wiki is down
<ikonia> not good
<mekhami> i like how i got baned by ikonia. You're a giant tool. I ask a question, you provide literally the opposite of the answer, being as unhelpful as you can possibly be.
<mekhami> Yeah, I was a dick, because you're a god damn moron and someone should probably let you know
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-offtopic, valorie said: ubottu: neon is <reply KDE neon questions should go to #kde-neon
<mekhami> enjoy your sad life of being a dumbass.
<ikonia> ? he's not banned
<valorie> ubottu: no neon is <reply> KDE neon questions should go to #kde-neon
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, valorie said: ubottu: no neon is <reply> KDE neon questions should go to #kde-neon
<valorie> !neon
<ubottu> Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<ikonia> hmmm I wonder if you've got permissions
<valorie> I guess not
<ikonia> !neon
<ubottu> KDE neon questions should go to #kde-neon
<ikonia> there you go
<valorie> thank you
<ikonia> lets see if we can sort your permissions out too
<ikonia> you're one of hte most active kubuntu ops so, makes sense to get you sorted
<valorie> thanks ikonia
<genii> Whups, already did the same elsewhere, but essentially the same so it doesn't really matter at this point
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-09
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> I don't think it's getting through
<k1l_> <GreenDay> shall i go back to netbsd to have a decent unix like?
<k1l_> i bet even the netbsd guys dont want user with that attitude
<Pici> please don't spam
<genii> k1l_: I forgot that Ubuntu Touch has the "channels" that you download specific versions of it from, it's probably that
<k1l_> yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-10
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (berniemac he wont stop trolling)
<Pici> I have no idea what jska is talking about
<Pici> ugh ugh
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15009081/ from pm, looks like some sort of sql injection thing, or some other thing
<k1l> oh yes, now i remember the easyonme guy.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !forget rww
<bazhang> zulu_too seems to not want to get the message
<k1l_> erm, what was that with drone and DaMastah4 (~DaMastah@ip-42.net-89-2-90.rev.numericable.fr) ?
<DJones> Looks like it might have been prompted by an excessive clones detected warning by ASM in -monitor
<DaMastah> Hi, I was banned from the #ubuntu channel for joining it multiple times unknowingly (I had a problem with the window.tmux). I wanted to apologize and tell you the problem is now fixed
<Pici> DaMastah: let me take a look.
<Pici> DaMastah: try joining now.
<DaMastah> It's working :)
<Pici> great :)
<Pici> DaMastah: can we help you with anything else?
<DaMastah> Thank you for your help  and sorry again for the disturbance
<DaMastah> cya on #ubuntu ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-12
<k1l_> which kiddie did #WIKIPEDIA-EN ban now?
<bazhang> someone who has leet typing skills
<ubottu> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (raphus trolling spam)
<elky> i suppose we should get that personal info taken out of the logs...
<elky> nhandler: you might want to keep an eye on the guy
<nhandler> elky: Ack. Thanks. I'm about to head out from $work, but I'll keep an eye on them
<elky> you can probably also redirect to someone who's around but hiding too :P
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (xin profanity)
<elky> what the actual...
<jackbrown> I want to report this guy http://i.imgur.com/2DkKznJ.jpg
<Flannel> jackbrown: Thanks.
<jackbrown> :)
<k1l> hi jackbrown
<jackbrown> hi k1l
<k1l> how can we help you?
<jackbrown> I don't need any help I already reported a scammer if you scroll this channel k1l
<k1l> jackbrown: ah ok. if that is sorted already please part this channel. (see /topic)
<jackbrown> k1l:  part? you mean leave?  sorry english isn't my 1st languate
<jackbrown> k1l: *language
<k1l> yeah. its a team channel. but you are free to come back if there is another issue
<jackbrown> ok k1l thanks for helping!! have a good day
<k1l> you too
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (A9777-Guest ban requested)
<k1l> and i just unmuted them after having a pm to make them read the guidelines
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (awnix)
<k1l> i would like to see idoru now k-lining that spammer using different open proxies :/
<Unit193> idoru is long gone, it'd be sigyn anyway.  And they block a boat load of 'em, but you know the thing about blacklists...
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (please ban this fools' IP address)
<Myrtti> I'm sure niko would appreciate your contribution to the code to make the open proxy detection better
<Myrtti> on Sigyn
<Myrtti> well not sigyn but anyway
<Myrtti> not saying that the only way make things better is to code it, but staff is trying it's best and it's a gentle balance that needs to be struck between security and usability
<Unit193> Myrtti: Right, and it's not like you can find every open proxy on the internet, or detect them.
<Myrtti> Unit193: well, yes
<Myrtti> I know it's very annoying he's using open proxies, but what you're seeing in #ubuntu is quite small in comparison to what it's like on #freenode - you can rest assured that the staff has every reason to make the proxy detection the best possible
<Pricey> If you have any details on how you know that host is an open proxy, popping them in my /msg would be awesome.
<Pricey> Looks like it's just a mobile network.
<k1l> he used some mobile network ip on the first time. but he joined with several other ips after that he got banned
<k1l> like this: 178.162.208.141
<k1l> the leaseweb servers are used by some free vpn/proxy websites.
<Pricey> Understood, but we could say that about any hosting provider really.
<Pricey> It might be a start if you could identify the vpn/proxy website?
<ikonia> didn't LJL have functionality in the floodboots that either parsed a proxy list, or polled the list for open proxies
<k1l> yeah, i heared of some users beeing redirected to -unregged (?) and then had to answer a questions or such.   but i never experienced that
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (prodix)
<Pici> sigh
<phunyguy> ^
<phunyguy> Quick ops triggers with no effort at catalyzing.  Fun.
<Pici> exactly
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #ubuntu (stupidcracker)
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<zebe> poluck spamming hate messagens
<lazybones_> k, getting abuse from "poluck"
<lazybones_> wastold to report here :)
<zebe> same
<k1l> hi. poluck is already banned from #ubuntu. please report in #freenode now since we cant do anymore and freenode staff needs to handle it now
<lazybones_> I`m using Xchat, how do i set up to ignore him?
<k1l> /ignore nickname
<lazybones_> got him thanx, had to add his ip also??
<ilhami> why am I banned from #ubuntu-touch?
<k1l> because you are a known malicious user and were malicious in that channel too.
<ilhami> No I wasn't.
<ilhami> Stop lying.
<ilhami> Where is the founder of Ubuntu?
<ilhami> #ubuntu
<k1l> ilhami: we are past that nonsense. you were given a lot of 2nd chances and every time you made trouble again.
<ilhami>  why the heck does ubuntu touch not allow apps running in the background beside Canonical's own apps?
<ilhami> can you tell me this?
<ilhami> and will this change in the future?
<k1l> no, this is not a technical support channel.
<ilhami> if you ban me from there, where am I going to ask? and when you lack developers, why do you think it's smart to exclude me from the community? that's sad.
<k1l> ilhami: dont blame others for your actions and behaviour. you have proven to be a malicious user in several different irc channels since 2013.
<ilhami> do you even know what the word malicious mean?
<ilhami> let me in the #ubuntu-touch channel. I don't care about the other ones.
<k1l> no. they got a mailing list. maybe you try it there as a new start.
<ilhami> link?
<ilhami> isn't there a forum of some kind?
<k1l> if  looking for the mailinglist is too much effort for your trolling, than i think this is a fair deal.
<ilhami> what?
<ilhami> I hope you get some serious beating man... I hope bazhang beats you some day k1l :)
<ilhami> you are the most oppressive OP on IRC ever
<k1l> ok, i think we are done here. please part this channel since the bans will not be removed.
<ilhami> evil person.
<ilhami> http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/features
<ilhami> there is a bug here btw
<ilhami> check the word beautifully how it's aligned under the video lol
<ilhami> you really need to sort out the thing with notifications.. That is so vital to a smartphone.
<valorie> k1l: <3
<Unit193> Someone might want to look into that last #ubuntu ban.
<k1l> *!*@gateway/shell/elitebnc/* ?
<rww> second time it's done that now
<Unit193> Second time someone lost ident.
<rww> stupid shell host
<rww> yeah
<rww> tempted to ban *!~*@gateway/shell/elitebnc/*
<rww> (someone explain why this is a bad idea or i'ma do it)
<Unit193> "Because filling up the banlist!"? :P
<Unit193> DO it!
<rww> lel
<k1l> bantracker is astonishingly small for elitebnc bans
<rww> @comment 71351 bans elitebnc users when elitebnc's identd breaks. without this set, Drone` gets mad and bans without the ~ limitation, meaning they're still banned when the identd is fixed. if complaints from users, consider removal.
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-02-13
<Flannel> Geez rww, you're always hogging all of the banlist.
<Unit193> ↑ #lubuntu* OP, which for some reason isn't on the access list here.
<wxl> thank you sir
<Unit193> (Still doesn't have +AVv)
<k1l> welcome to the show :)
<wxl> thank you thank you
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (letrightonein  language)
<k1l> done already
<k1l> <XC45> Hey ilbelkyr
<k1l> i suspect one of those 2 beeing a pm spammer
<bazhang> thats letirghtonein
<k1l> yeah, rightleft....  was the one. i suspect xc45 is it again
<rww> 04:01 <-- Kessler (~Kesslery@testbed-users.tor-exit.calyxinstitute.org) has quit (Quit: Kessler)
<rww> i wonder if the tor dnsbl is messed up again
<rww> hrm, maybe not. check.torprojects.org doesn't see that as an exit node
<rww> sigh, another list does though
<rww> good job Tor project?
<MrDrug> Why am I banned?
<MrDrug> at #kubuntu?
<MrDrug> it's on my VPN's IP
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu ardian zero debugging of problems, seems to blame the kernel and suggest kernel changes
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> i think you confused alkisg  with ardian
<ikonia> idiot, thats twice now
<ikonia> thanks k1l_
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu alkisg zero debugging of problems, seems to blame the kernel and suggest kernel changes
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> had to look twice, too. i am drinking my first coffee right now :)
<k1l_> how to ban 178.162.216.0 - 178.162.219.255?
<k1l_> its one of the leaseweb ip ranges which is used for a lot of free proxy services.
<k1l_> <sooziqu> I'll just roll in on the next Tor node and resume trolling these nerds and you won't be able to do shit about it ^_^
<k1l_> from [sooziqu] (~burv@2a02:2b88:2:1::3e3a:1): berv
<ikonia> thats fine, let him do it
<ikonia> as he shows up - you remove him,
<ikonia> if we can't see him, it's because he's not causing a problem
<k1l_> yep.
<k1l_> but someone said freenode is blocking all tor nodes anyway.
<ikonia> it should be
<ikonia> so either a mistake, or he's just talking nonsense
<Unit193> [23:02:27] <+rww> i wonder if the tor dnsbl is messed up again
<Unit193> [23:03:23] <+rww> hrm, maybe not. check.torprojects.org doesn't see that as an exit node
<Unit193> [23:05:15] <+rww> sigh, another list does though
<Unit193> Basically, things break.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-06
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu (mahmoudgebril)
<Pici> dax: interestingly, mahmoudgebril hit another channel I use on gamesurge with the same message and nick.
 * dax nod
<dax> they hit other channels on freenode too, hence Sigyn
<Pici> oh, missed that part.
<seednode> hi
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> wubi!!111
<bazhang> I'd rather run emacs in vim mode
<valorie> lol
<bazhang> < chu > I CONCUR
<bazhang> netchu confirms it!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-07
<bazhang> libreoffice is spyware!111
<valorie> omg really!
<valorie> now I"m really in trouble --
<valorie> :-)
<bazhang> hehe
<chu> lol
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu (please kick kremlon)
<bazhang> is github the new PPA
<bazhang> hi Jordan_U_ , not seen you for ages
<k1l> new is what the guy in the youtube video tells you to do
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I had someone ask about upgrading 'emerald'
<bazhang> that was almost 'wubi' level wrongness
<k1l> hehe
<genii> bazhang: Did they mean beryl?
<bazhang> genii, the beryl window thingy, emerald
<bazhang> compiz and the spinning cube was almost at the dawn of Ubuntu
<k1l> i muss those days when i switched the desktops just to see the 3d cube rotate :)
<genii> Hehe, yes
<k1l> *miss
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-08
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, acheronuk said: !bot is too dumb to work it out without the actual package or source name
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (gundas)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cult- said: ubottu: the problem it is only related to 16.04, the binaries are broken because they have been built with different flags.
<bazhang> dd on openindiana
<bazhang> would that make it openinddiana
<bazhang> cripes his story just keeps changing
<k1l_> i wonder where the dd, which copies the iso 1:1 could make issues
<k1l_> elky: you are still opped in #ubuntu since some days
 * genii slides k1l_ a fresh coffee and some Advils
<genii> Heh, "it gets completely frost"
<DJones_> elky: Unless you're op'd for a reason, pplease de-op yourself in #ubuntu
<Pici> you know, you can de-op her yourself.
<dax> which I just did
<dax> for future reference, /msg chanserv op #ubuntu -nickhere
<dax> i think there's a /cs deop too but eh
<k1l> i have a ubuntu usb key lying in my bmw, how to i change the radio on that bmw :)
<Pici> you have a bmw?!
<k1l> actually, no :(
<genii> s/bmw/moped   ;)
<k1l> ok ok ok. i just have a bike. and it only got one gear
<genii> Hah!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-09
<bazhang> oh youtube 'support'
<bazhang> might as well bring back ultramatix and lmgtfy
<k1l> "but they are working for me"
<k1l> and for the guy in the video :)
<bazhang> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bazhang> woohoo!
<k1l> <codfection> gardon, check out "OpenSuse Tumbleweed" distribution if you want updated packages. its fast and reliable like ubuntu.
<k1l> not the first time codefection has a different strategy of support.
<k1l> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-February/004030.html
<k1l> 16.04.2 again delayed. if some people will come and ask for that, maybe tomorrow, but more properly on monday
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-10
<k1l_> ErrlBDabawax> linuxmint-help sent me here :'(
<bazhang> even if we did help, it wouldnt matter
<bazhang> mint has all kinds of non-ubuntu issues
<bazhang> cough ban rocket cough
<k1l_> <rocket__> like i said i was thinking i was on debian
<k1l_> which seems a good reasoning to insult others? :/
<bazhang> he immediately hit the debain channel with some nonsense
<bazhang> not only wrong channel, but wrong brain
<k1l_> i guess he is just looking for some troouble
<bazhang> the trouble with tribbles!
<k1l_> DonaldJTrump> tarball, idk but I can build a wall for you
<k1l_> DonaldJTrump> ubuntu gave me cancer pls pay for my chemotherapy Drone`
<Fuchs> yes, he already left
<k1l_> i think his intentions were quite clear from the start. gladly he left on his own
<Fuchs> I was about to help it, but then he was already gone. Ah well.
<ubottu> In #snappy, brunch875 said: !! So it already is there! Woah
<brunch875> sorry about that edit request to ubottu! It was an accident!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-11
<k1l> Lavinho> help me
<k1l> that will be the 10th time asking a question that was answered since last night
<k1l_> so he was asking for the forkbomb or rm -rf i guess
<k1l_> joined again: coolguy (~nointerfa@159.148.187.2)
<bazhang> what a charmer
<bazhang> kali spotted
<bazhang> 144hz smoothness
<bazhang> never seen any monitor with that
<k1l_> melani did that today or yesterday alreaady
<bazhang> I PMed them
<bazhang> hopefully they finally will stop
<k1l_> Sir_Andrei tried to help even in spanish.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> melani had more than ample warning, including several users, and a PM
<k1l_> that was intentional
<bazhang> k1l_, it's a kali in the vbox
<bazhang> alfa usb is not clear
<k1l_> yeah, but he wants to install the extention on the ubuntu host. but its not clear what version he got and is isntalling
<bazhang> he keeps talking about the vb pack
<bazhang> my guess is the guest additions
<k1l_> no, the extension pack is for the host
<bazhang> oh added yakkety
<bazhang> no wonder
<bazhang> 'removed dpkg again'
<Unit193> Call me when you accidentally remove libc6.
<Unit193> ...Not that I ever have.
<bazhang> helpmeh seems to be a bit less than truthful on all the issues
<k1l_> yep
<bazhang> and monk_ the gnome ranter is back
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bazhang> 'getting emotional'
<bazhang> he randomly copies from some blog, deletes dpkg at one point
<bazhang> install 3rd party repos and wonders why there are issues
#ubuntu-ops 2017-02-12
<bazhang> helpmeh just seems to repeating the exact same help pleas
<bazhang> I think they are holding back much more
<hggdh> his vbox is not an official one
<k1l_> yes. his whole system is a mess
<k1l_> no wonder when he runs 10 wrong howtos at the same time
<bazhang> helpmeh_: you provided the wrong file name to 'rm '
<bazhang> 'rm dpkg'
<bazhang> oops!
<bazhang> notice the shoulda used mint
<k1l_> actually he asked how to burn the fedora iso to remove ubuntu
<bazhang> >tfw should have used mint
<bazhang> also said that
<k1l_> yes, that is the solution strategy after the blindly making a mess strategy
<bazhang> budder is getting full support, completely ignoring their advice
<bazhang> <helpmeh_> budder delete C:\
<bazhang> meeting of the support trolls
<bazhang> <topkek> what is ubuntu debate chan?
<bazhang> mices calls #lubuntu support :lamers
<k1l_> topkek is helpme
<bazhang> no wonder
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (DasSwastika)
<ubottu> DasSwastika called the ops in #ubuntu (Ich spreche kein Englisch)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-05
<ubottu> LargePrime called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> retryser47 called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-06
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<el> i did not miss having to smack this nonsense at all
<genii> That was a pretty quick kline
<el> his second in under 3 minutes
<el> apologies, under 8 minutes
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-07
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-08
<dax> FUN FACT i just discovered
<dax> i first joined #ubuntu before elky
<Unit193> I first joined #ubuntu when someone told me to, was setting up Irssi and he was going to test my pings.  IOW: My first use of #ubuntu was offtopic. :3
<dax> meanwhile, at the end of yehai's first visit to #ubuntu that I can find: ubuntu-2008-01-04.txt:[09:21] <icesword> have a good day,everyone,bye,looking forward to ubuntu 8.04
<dax> Flannel was very helpful
<Unit193> ...Well.
<dax> FUN FACT I JUST REALIZED
<dax> i beat elky into #ubuntu BY ONE DAY
<Menzador> ... conglaturation, here's a cookie?
<Menzador> !cookie | dax
<ubottu> dax: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Unit193> ...Got some logs I can grep from ~2010?
<Flannel> dax: eh?
<dax> Flannel: you helped him with something or other
<Flannel> Who?
<ubottu> In ubottu, rollingubuntu said: cheers is similar to thanks
<Pici> I mean, sure, but I don't think we need a factoid for it
<hggdh> cheers
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-09
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: are you gonna kick every volunteer that tries to help #ubuntu?
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: You've been talked to *many* times about not just throwing factoids at people.  You definitely know better.
<lotuspsychje> nobody replyed to that guy, the reccomended postfix factoid could be usefull to config his problem
<Flannel> No, it has nothing to do with what he was asking.
<lotuspsychje> Flannel: nobody ever warned me ever about factoids, you can check the logs about it
<Flannel> If that's the case, then I'm sorry for kicking you.  I obviously got you confused with someone else.
<lotuspsychje> you did the same with alkisg too..we lost that guy
<lotuspsychje> he supported #ubuntu for years here
<Flannel> While I generally have a policy of not discussing operator actions with other people, I'll just say no.
<Flannel> alkisg was being belligerent and was removed because of that.
<Flannel> Just because someone does support doesn't give anyone a free pass to also cause problems.
<lotuspsychje> so 1 little problem can override years of support?
<Flannel> You've got it backwards.  "years of support" doesn't give you a get out of jail free card if you're harassing someone.
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: Besides, it was only a kick, after two warnings.  He isn't banned.
<lotuspsychje> i know he isnt, but a kick in this case resulted that he will never come back, never help users here anymore
<lotuspsychje> for us thats a great lost
<Flannel> I will say we consider "total" behavior when it comes to longer bans, so you may get "more" chances to get kicked before you get a longer cooling off period.
<Flannel> But an operator's responsibility to make sure the channel is a place where someone can get support.  Which means if someone is disrupting that, we need to stop that disruption.
<Flannel> lotuspsychje: But anyway, I've been informed by some other people that you are not the person I was thinking of.  Which means, you're 100% correct that you shouldn't have been kicked.
<KTHUANchat> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<KTHUANchat> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<KTHUANchat> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<KTHUANchat> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<KTHUANchat> ██║██║  ██║╚██████╗██╗███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║██╗╚██████╔╝██║  ██║╚██████╔╝
<CoderEurope> Alrighty then, I need guidance in better IRC-ing for #ubuntu-offtopic that I was got the kick from afew days ago ? Any help appreciated.
<el> i think we're past the point of that being worth our time
<CoderEurope> You need to give a reason - just so I know - 'cos I really don't have a clue ?
<el> because you've been coached in how to interact with people repeatedly in the past and have been completely dismissive.
<el> i am not interested in expecting others to have to go through the same process as i've tried with you as that is an unfair expectation of their time.
<CoderEurope> el, you are never on #ubuntu-offtopic, though - I wanna hear it from from the decision makers. and anyway - all you told me was not to discuss 'local news' - which I have fully complied with (?)
<el> that was not the only thing i discussed with you
<CoderEurope> Is it my name ?
<el> why would your name be the problem?
<CoderEurope> you tell me ?
<el> CoderEurope: i'm not interested in your gaslighting. you brought the possibility up, why did you bring the possibility up.
<CoderEurope> because some ppl don't like Europe, possibly ?
 * el raises an eyebrow
<CoderEurope> Is that a yes ?
<dax> If the conclusion you came to after being repeatedly talked to about your behavior by multiple people, and being kicked from the channel immediately after being told by multiple chanops that you're annoying, is that this is somehow related to your nick, you are not competent to be in IRC channels that require any level of awareness or social nature whatsoever.
<el> it is not
<hggdh> CoderEurope: so, anything else? If not, please /part the channel
<CoderEurope> dax, I may be in the wrong channel, perhaps - but unfortunately you act like an Emporer, and only chu said I was annoying, and you followed him - to which chu revealed he was exceedingly overdosed on alcohol. Let me be frank - I shall now leave this channel and all of the friends that I have made because you are barely loquacious at times, and I feel that all I am doing is nuturing these ubuntu friends. as such I have not booked to attend
<CoderEurope> UbuCon Europe - and thereby I shall not be establishing a Loco using www.Ubuntu.im (which I own) - you nocious actions merely drive me to talk to local Ubuntu-ists more often as you give no alternative.  adieu. By the way - I shall now remove my £4,500 in ubuntu bounties on bountysource aswell.
<dax> About the only thing I have to say about that is: Ubuntu does Bountysource?
<hggdh> nope
<wxl> also can you *over*dose on alcohol and still be conscious?
<el> yes
<el> "overdose" is a complicated term
<CoderEurope> Again you fail to talk the truth, and act like all you are interested in is money, not Free Software. Ubuntu and its components have been doing bountysource for years (YEARS !) Ubuntu BOUNTIES NOW REMOVED - except for other users contributions. You Lost in acting like mono-syllabic ill-informed    kids. https://www.bountysource.com/search?query=ubuntu
<crester48> Hello hello
<dax> crester48: hello again Ender
<crester48> hello
<crester48> how are you doing?
<hggdh> ah. sehr gut/whois crester48
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-10
<ubottu> tsimonq2 called the ops in #lubuntu ()
<ubottu> Duckle called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<hggdh> Drone dealt with it
<Stranger836> Hi
<Jordan_U> Stranger836: Hi. How can we help you?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-02-11
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, samfreed said: ubottu: It is not at all clear which package is causing the crash. Gnome over wayland fails. Gnome over Xorg succeeds.
<ubottu> s10gopal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<dekatch> hi, any chance to get unbanned? bazhang you there? we had that discussion about something i already kinda forgot. and i guess i insulted you. dont really know why i am banned that long. back then somebody said i just got muted. so whats the matter about my ban?
<dekatch> or why am i still muted? i can join the channel so i am not banned then. but i cant talk for quite some time
<ikonia> hey
<ikonia> can you give me a minute to see what happened please
<dekatch> yea ofc. thanks
<ikonia> will be with you in a minute
<ikonia> dekatch: your behaviour is a bit odd
<ikonia> you seem to ramble then get abusive
<dekatch> i have that backlog. i said something about apple
<ikonia> there is also an event similar in 2012 where you did the same too
<dekatch> didnt really insult individuals and then i had to discuss it with bazhang . it got heated...
<ikonia> it's nothing to really do with that one comment with apple
<dekatch> usually i am only there to discuss ubuntu related stuff.
<ikonia> it's the fact that you went on about budgie, didn't really read any of the links, made an apple reference for no real reason then starting typing things like FUCK into the channnel
<dekatch> yea. i see. it was stupid
<ikonia> what's going on ? why do you do it ?
<dekatch> i cant remember having said anything bad about budgie tho
<ikonia> you didn't
<dekatch> in fact i prefer the budgie theme
<ikonia> you wanted it to work in a way that wasn't possible
<ikonia> and seemed to ignore the documentation that was given to you then kept asking
<dekatch> didnt get that answere tho :) wanted ubuntu lts with budgie theme yea.
<ikonia> once you realised it wasnt going to work you went off on a rant about apple
<dekatch> uhm somebody posted me a documentation oO. must have missed that
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> you said you had read it
<ikonia> and clearly hadn't
<ikonia> 2018-01-24T08:19:12 <bazhang> dekatch, did you check the link and read it yet
<ikonia> 2018-01-24T08:19:29 <dekatch> not fully. just to make sure
<dekatch> i am not a troll ikonia . that i used profanity was bad. i will apologize for it.
<ikonia> I don't think you're a troll, I'm just trying to understand what happened here
<dekatch> but i usually try to ask things that make sense
<ikonia> why did you just ignore the info - but say you had
<ikonia> why did you go off on a random rant about apple
<ikonia> why did you randomly swear
<dekatch> uff, cant remember that.
<ikonia> it's odd behaviour, and if you say you are not a troll, there must be a reason for this
<dekatch> because i literally hate apple and their pholosophy.
<ikonia> you just decided
<ikonia> right, but no-one was talking about apple
<ikonia> to give you context again, your logs from 2012
<ikonia> 2012-04-02T15:35:25 <dekatch> wow the fukk! now i am pissed! ill gtfo here thx bazhang for your advice and patience !
<ikonia> you appear to not like information you're given and start swearing
<dekatch> from 2012- what?
<ikonia> thats a cut and paste from a log in 2012
<ikonia> of you
<dekatch> ouch ^^.. and witht the same person xx
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking what's going on
<ikonia> it's odd behaviour
<dekatch> dunno, there was a time when i liked apple
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with apple
<ikonia> see what I mean - we are talking about your behaviour and you randomly reference apple
<dekatch> but i think and i could bring example of why would say they are connectec to scientology and neo facism.
<dekatch> but no
<dekatch> that one would get to harsh
<ikonia> what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> no-one is even talking about apple
<dekatch> ill not deepen that theorie of mine ill just forget about it
<dekatch> cant remember what happened in 2012
<ikonia> no, I'm not asking you to
<ikonia> I'm giving you another example where you behaviour is the same
<ikonia> you join, ask a question, don't like the answer, start swearing
<dekatch> that shouldnt by me usual pattern ..xx afraid. but i joined quite often. and also helped from time to time
<dekatch> look i am no pro user- i am a casual linux user with some rookie knowledge
<ikonia> I'm going to remove the ban on you in ubuntu as you ask,
<ikonia> please try to listen to people giving you information, control your language and please, no more random offtopic rants
<dekatch> ok thank you ikonia
<ikonia> I've removed the ban for you, if you join ubuntu and /part here, you should be fine
<dekatch> ok. ill cut all the ot and swearings. thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-05
<teward> anyone around to take a look at #ubuntu I think there's an anti-Ubuntu argument starting in there
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-06
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (smile_ bad news)
<teward> might want to do a global ban on [2019-02-06 16:31:02] * [EBrarian] (~EBrarian@8ta-229-0-165.telkomadsl.co.za): ... if you can
<teward> they've been spamming french "revolutionary" statements equivalent to what they just did in #ubuntu on several channels throughout the day
<teward> #nginx included (and i'm an op there, so I recognized the behavior)
<teward> can we also get an op to look at tyuiop as well?  A user joined asking if #Ubuntu was the support channel, and they just instantly said "no" in response to it
<teward> which is, IMO, trolling.
<teward> (and now are attemping to say I'm the troll for correcting the troll's information)
<teward> they just left, so the EBrarian thing is the only one left needing handled.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-08
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (deargod returning spam)
<SlidingHorn> port spam bot was in and out - lady29 was the nick
<SlidingHorn> (in #ubuntu)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-02-10
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !ecryptfs is <reply> EcryptFS is a file system encryption. It is deprecated since Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, see bug 1756840 for details. Use full disk encryption (dmcrypt-luks) instead.
<ubottu> In ubottu, tomreyn said: !encrypted is <alias> ecryptfs
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, tomreyn said: !lowlatency is a special linux build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some A/V systems.
